# Tan's World!!!!



## ElfinTan

Well everyone seems friendly enough and jolly helpful so I thought I'd start a journaly thingy in here. Have got one on another forum but it's aways good to get input from various sources.

Now you don't want to hear my life story so I won't give it to you. Bit of info helps though. Have really got into my training over the last 18 months with ever increasing intensity. I am a massage therapist based in a gym so when I started there I just started mucking about with weights to pass the time...and that's where it started. I'd say since December my training has become more serious and focused ...well as serious as a nitwit can be...and I love it. I'm trying to lose some blubber at the moment to see what is under it.

I'm 38

5ft6"

60kg (home scales...63kg gym scales...don't like those ones)

BF...no idea at the mo

I train 4 - 5 days a week depending on work schedule.

Cadrio 5 x week 45 mins when I get to work and then 30 - 45 mins post w/o

I sometimes train on my own, once a week I train with Dawn and sometimes with one of the lads at the gym or t'other half depending on who is training what. Split varies week to week again depending on work and Dawn and I train a different bodypart each Thursday. I like variety

Well I reckon that's enough info for now...anything you wanna know just ask!


----------



## ElfinTan

Yesterday Training -

*Back*

*BW Pull Ups*

4 x 7

*Wide Grip Lat Pul Downs15lb *plates)

5 pl x 12

6pl x 10 x 2

*Straight Arm Pulls Downs* 10lb plates

4 x 10

5 x 8 x 2

*T-Bar Row *

20kg x 12

40kg x 10 x 2

*Reverse Hyper *

10kg x 10

15kg x 10 x 2

I thought I did 6 exercises but can't for the life of me remember what the other one was...maybe it was all a dream!

*Shoulders *

*Reverse Pec Deck* 12lb pl (I think)

3 x 10 x 3

*Seated Side Lats into Arnie Press *

5kg x 10 x 10

6kg x 8 x 8 x 2

*Isolateral Shoulder Press*

20kg(each arm) x 15

25kg x 10 x 2

20kg x 13

And that was it...40 mins start to finish!


----------



## ParaManiac

Hi Tan,just lending my support,good to see you starting a journo,should be lively! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lively????? I don't know what you mean lol! Are you in today?


----------



## crazycal1

hey T,you`re getting everywhere these days!

good to see you both at the weekend,ya backs looking great from the bit i saw off it!

PG`s looking huge...


----------



## ParaManiac

No,driving my big white taxi about unfortunately!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cal - I know! I'll be getting myself a bad reputation....hopefully. Upper back I'm happy with...it's the flabby lower bit and butt that's peeing me off:laugh: PG isn't as chunky as I'd like him to be but he is looking pretty good...still has a bloody 6 pack though (God I hate him sometimes) Was nice to see you and Sally too. Sorry we had to scoot off so soon but we had a bit of a mad day/evening still ahead of us.

Para - You're favourite thing in the WHOLE WIDE WORLD:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Did legs with Dawn this afternoon and we went for something different just for a change. So we did 250's, which is basically 5 exercises, 50 reps each done as a giant set...so from one to the next to the next no rest inbetween and you do the 50 reps comes hell or high water. The whole things takes about 10 - 15 mins. It was tough, some of it VERY tough but we both did it. Obviously big weights aren't needed. I think we gauged it just right weightswise, it wasn't impossible and the last reps we definitely fecking hard. So this is what we did -

*Squat Machine*

20kg x 50

*Vertical Leg Press*

20kg x 50

*Leg Extension*

2pl x 20, 1 pl x 30....these were sooooooooooooo fecking tough we both ended up doing 5 reps...breath....5 reps lol

*Seated Ham Curl*

4pl x 50

*Hyper Extensions*

BW x 50

:rockon:


----------



## chrismac

Hi Tan - I am impressed with your back workout, esp your pullups!

Go girl!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Chris....My goal is 3 x 10. My last goal was dips....couldn't do a single one and set myself the target of 3x10! Do em now no probs...in fact there is a youtube clip somewhere of me repping em out lol! So watch this space for the pulls ups 10 x 3. I use the power rack instead of the chin bar as my hands are quite wee, then I put the oly bar in holds low down do I can in effect spot myself if I need to. Works quite well! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Quick chest session today as was booked up with clients. Still not a bad wee session though!

*Chest*

*BB Flat Bench*

Bar x 10 warn up

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

*Incline DB Press*

30lb x 10

35lb x 10

40lb x 8

45lb x 8

*Decline Press Machine* 12lb plates

3pl x 10

4pl x 10

5pl x 8

*Super Set*

*Dips*

3 x 8

*Pec Dec*12lb plates

8 x 6pl x 3

My week done and dusted!


----------



## crazycal1

good to hear business is picking up T.


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye tis good....but wish they wouldn't all decide to come on the same day lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

Well trained as Billy No Mates today on my own. Walked it to the gym with the dog which takes an hours so I'll ckass that as my cardio even though I don't usually class walking the dog...making and exception today:whistling:

Had a good wee session on my little arms...which aren't too bad for an awd burd lol.

*Tri's *[/B]

*
OH DB Extensions*

30lb x 12

35lb x 10

45lb x 10

*Cables Push Downs EZ Bar*12lb plates

4pl x 12

5pl x 10 x 2

*Tri Dip Machine*12lb plates

19pl x 10

21pl x 8

22pl x 8 x 2

*Bi's*

*Reverse Preacher BB Curls*

10kg x 10

12.5 x 10

15kg x 8

*BB Drag Curls*

10kg x 10 x 3

*OH Cable Curls* 12lb plates

4pl x 10

5pl x 8

5pl x 7

Did another 30 mins on the dreadmill when I'd finished. Nice and simple:thumbup1:


----------



## crazycal1

how come you dont class walking the dog as cardio?

IT is my cardio lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Because that way it is just a little bit extra:thumb: and I don't see it as a chore. When we 1st got Gypo I was taking her out then not doing any cardio at the gym because I thought 'Oh I've been out for an hour already' and just left it at that and got lazy so now I just discard it as dog walking and do the dreadmill too. I try to do 45 mins in the morning after we've opened up and I've got my paper and another 30 - 45 mins after training around 4 ish. Then if we're working late and I get bored I might jump on again:bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well I was in two minds today as to what to train. Have been felling knackered all day. Opted for shoulders and it wasn't a bad wee session. Billy No Mates again today but never short of a spot at r place...which is good because it's legs tomorrow and looks like I'm Billy again!

There really must be something in the water at the moement. I've been knackered all day...I mean nodding off knackered...eyes shut and bumbf...out for the count! Still managed to keep my eyes open long enough to train and had quite a good session. Did have to chuck a Stax down me neck to wake myself up....just opened the capsule and swigged the powder down with water so it hit my system quicker.

*Shoulders*

*Single Arm Rear Cables* 10lb plates

2x10

3x10 x 3

*Superset*

DB Side Laterals - Arnie Press

5kg x 10 x 10

6kg x 10 x 10

7kg x 8 x 8

*Finished with a triple drop of side laterals*

7kg x 6, 5kg x 6, 3kg x 6 (always pray no one comes in the gym at the end of a drop set)

*Isolateral Shoulder Press*

20kg (each arm) x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 6 (need a spot for these)

45 mins dreadmill this morning and another 30 mins after training. All in all not a bad wee one again. Legs tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Today's workout didn't go as planned AT ALL. I had to train later than usual due to clients (they pay the bills) so by the time I got round to raring to go stage for legs.....the fecking tea time mob were in...yes you guessed it...doing their legs. In itself not a bad thing but they took FOREVERRRRRRRRRRRRR doing their squats, chatting around like old bloody women. I had intended to just go for it with squats as I've had to lay off them for a couple of weeks but it wasn't to be. So ended up doing the session a bit @sre about t!t and by the time the squat rack was free I just didn't have the strength of stamina left to do more than a few sets. Never mind there is always next week. Moral of the story is NEVER TRAIN LEGS WEDNESDAY TEATIME!!!!!!!!!!! :cursing:

*Seated Calf Raises*

4pl x 15

6pl x 15

7pl x 12

Finished with 2 triple drop sets - 30 reps

*Standing Calf Raises*

6pl x 15

8pl x 15

9pl x 12

Finished with 2 triple drop sets

*BB Lunges* - bar held low (under the legs)

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10 x 2

*Leg Extensions*

3pl x 10

4pl x 10 x 2

By now the squat rack was free so shared it with one of the lads who had also been waiting!!!!!

*Squats*

Bar x 10 warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 7

60kg x 8 Had some excellent spotting on these. Am proud to say each one was low as a snakes willy!

*Seated Ham Curl*

6pl x 10

7pl x 10 x 2

*Broom Handle Hamstring Extensions*

4 x 12

I was a bit miffed as things didn't go to plan but then again they sometimes just don't. It was my own fault for training so bloody late, I'm so used to just being able to get on with it mid afternoon. Anyway I got my own back taking one of the lads threw his new training plan this evening....poor get had to do legs...I don't think he likes me anymore:thumb:


----------



## crazycal1

i did try broom handle hamstring extensions a while back,you guessed it they killed my back...

i do like the idea of them them still tho..

one day maybe.


----------



## ElfinTan

I've not done them for a while. Still love 'em, I find they hit right low down the hams. Actually found them pretty easy today even though they were right at the end of the session. I can see how they'd hurt your back though. The thing is that when I do them I am SOOOOO tempted to let go of the broom handle just to see what would happen lol.....answers on a postcard please!


----------



## ElfinTan

Had the usual Thursday training with Dawn this afternoon. Big backs were on the agenda....but we couldn't find any so we had to make do with our wee ones

*Chins*

*2 x 8*

*1 x 7*

*Deadlifts*

*60kg x 10*

*70kg x 10*

*80kg x 7*

*80kg x 8 *I did the 1st 3 sets with a wide sumo stance. Have been experimanting with a wider stance because I have long femurs and to get the bar down past my knees when lowering it I have to bend forward before I can drop my **** into it. The sumo stance isn't working for me though so reverted back to normal to see how it went....will just have to mess around with stance width until I get one that I can use and keep good form. Last set certainly felt alot lighter though.

*T-Bar Rows*

*20kg x 10*

*40kg x 10*

*40kg x 9*

*Superset*

*Low Pully Rows (10lb plates)*

*5pl x 10*

*6pl x 10*

*7pl x 8*

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs (10lb plates)*

*3pl x 10*

*4pl x 10 x 2*

Was quite a quick wee session. Haven't DL properly for a few weeks so the weights were kept pretty low but still quite reasonable! :thumbup1:


----------



## smithy26

good lifts there good luck with your trainning


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers! :thumbup1: And thanks for popping in!


----------



## ElfinTan

Trained much later than I normally would and had a fecking awesome workout. PG suggested doing low reps more sets so after a warm up I did sets of 5 then down to 3 for chest and LOVED it. Am thinking of changing whole training round to this to see what happens. I messed around with low rep sets before but only thrown in to a session and not continuously so it will be good to see what a difference it makes...if any! Good fun though!

*Chest*

*
Isolateral Incline Press*

*
*30kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 5

65kg x 5

70kg x 3

*Flat Bench*

*
*Bar x 12

30kg x 12

35kg x 5

40kg x 5

45kg x 5

50kg x 5

55kg x 3

*Incline DB Press*

*
*35lb x 10

40lb x 5

45lb x 5

50lb x 5

*Decline Press Machine*(12lb plates)

3pl x 10

4pl x 5

5pl x 5

6pl x 3

I finished off with 2 very poor sets of BW dips 7,6. Chest was well and truely done and dusted! Now the weekend off for some rest and recuperation!......where's de wabbit?


----------



## evad

some nice lifts there elfin :beer:

a nice routine as well, i love t-bar rows and miss them :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Mukka! I've only just started with the T-Bars for some reason... jolly good they are too! Need to get my butt in gear...literally and start hammering my glutes...not that that has anything whatsoever to do with the T-Bar:rockon:


----------



## winger

Nice journal Tan! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers...thanks for popping in and I shall endeavour to keep you amused!:laugh:


----------



## Guest

Hi Tan, your doin smashin gal nice to see you continue trainin with Billy and keep it up, must be catchin :thumb:

Lin x


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Lin! Trained with Billy again today...maybe I should invest in a new deodorant! Actually had planned to train with t'other half but I had half a day off and got to the gym later than planned so he'd already started when I got there.

*Back*

*BW Chins*

*3 x 6*

*BB Deadlifts*

*Bar x 10*

*60kg x 10*

*80kg x 5*

*90kg x 5*

*95kg x 5*

*100kg x 5*

*T-Bar Rows*

*20kg x 10*

*40kg x 5*

*50kg x 5*

*55kg x 5*

*60kg x 3*

Can't go any heavier than this as it tips the balance with my BW and pulls me over lol

*Wide Handle Grip Lat Pull Downs*

*105lb x 10*

*120lb x 10*

*135lb x 8*

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs*

*40lb x 12*

*50lb x 6 drop 30lb x 6*

*50lb x 6 drop 40lb x 5*

Good session. Was pleased deads felt strong. All in all a happy bunny! :bounce:


----------



## winger

Very nice Tan. Do you train to 100% failure on that last set?


----------



## ElfinTan

Winger...the simple answer to that is no not always on everything. Very much depends on which excercise, what I'm doing next and whether I have a spotter or not. When using heavy weights eg DB press, deads then I prefer to stay in control and make sure every rep is a good one rather than risk doing crap over assisted reps, doing the exercise with extremely bad form OR more importantly risk injury. Don't get me wrong I train very hard and won't shirk but I've been taught to train smart. Sometimes the question is not what to do next but when to stop! Yesterdays deads felt comfortable and I could have done another set and chased the weight but I didn't see the point as that is not what I'd set out to do and it was also the heaviest I've been on deads for a while so I thought it wiser to stop and just up the starting weight next week and take it from there! On other things then yeah I'll go to failure!

Did legs today with PG(t'other half) and Shabba which was fun. Just followed PG's lead which was nice...no thinking involved[  ] Failed on 90kg squats on the 3rd rep...just couldn't get back up lol. The same thing happened to Shabba too....but on 3plates a side and they were doing high reps lol. It would be easy to chase the weight and not do full squats but that's not what I want so it's just something I'll keep working at! Squats as low as a snakes willy or no squats....otherwise I get in trouble lol

*Legs*

*Leg Extensions *

*
*48lb x 15

60lb x 12

72lb x 6

*Seated Ham Curls*

*
*84lb x 20

108lb x 12

132lb x 6

*Squats*

*
*60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 2.....failed on 3rd

60kg x 10

*Leg Press*

*
*145kg x 10

195kg x 10

245kg x 8

245kg x 10

295kg x 6

*Lunges*- BB Held under legs

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

And that was it. The lads did front squats as I did normal squats and then they went on to do their normal ones as I started on legs press. Last 2 sets of leg press was done with them then I just waited til they were finished the rest and we all carried on with lunges....we were all well and truely fckt![  ]


----------



## evad

makes sense, i do the same with the db overhead press, going to failure is not advised when you train alone 

don;t chase weights, you never catch them 

nice leg pressing


----------



## ElfinTan

Thursdays weekly training with Dawn today.

*Bi's and Tri's*

*Tris*

*
OH DB Extension*

35lb x 15

40lb x 12

45lb x 10

50lb x 8

*Cable Tri Press Down with EZ Bar*

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

50lb x 8

50lb x 6 drop 30lb x 6

*Single Hand Reverse Grip Cable PD*

*
*20lb x 12

30lb x 10 x 3

*Bi's*

*Preacher Machine Curls*

*
*30lb x 12

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

*Incline DB Curls*

*
*8kg x 10

9kg x 10

10kg x 10 x 2

*OH Cable Curls*

*
*40lb x 10

50lb x 10

50lb x 8

And that was our wee session! :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Yayyyyyyyyy not Billy again today. Trained with PG and Shabba. Just did as I was told and had an awesome workout again.

*Shoulders*

*Suppine Pull Ups*

3 x 12 BW

*Reverse Pec Deck*

36lb x 12

48lb x 10

48lb x 8 x 2

*Side Laterals*

5kg x 20 x 3 -fk me the last set were tough

*Upright Rows on the SM*

Bar x 12

+10kg x 8 x 3

*BB Front Raises*

Baby Bar + 10kg x 8 x 4

*Calves*

*Donkey Raises* with PG sat on me back

4 x 15 - 20

*Seated Calf Raises*

48lb x 15

72lb x 15

96kb x 12 x 2

45 mins dradmill this morning and another 30 mins after training.

Oh yeah I did some glute work after cardio this morning and some flabs before we left the gym this evening.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Yayyyyyyyyy not Billy again today. Trained with PG and Shabba. Just did as I was told and had an awesome workout again.
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> *Suppine Pull Ups*
> 
> 3 x 12 BW
> 
> *Reverse Pec Deck*
> 
> 36lb x 12
> 
> 48lb x 10
> 
> 48lb x 8 x 2
> 
> *Side Laterals*
> 
> 5kg x 20 x 3 -fk me the last set were tough
> 
> *Upright Rows on the SM*
> 
> Bar x 12
> 
> +10kg x 8 x 3
> 
> *BB Front Raises*
> 
> Baby Bar + 10kg x 8 x 4
> 
> *Calves*
> 
> *Donkey Raises* with PG sat on me back
> 
> 4 x 15 - 20
> 
> *Seated Calf Raises*
> 
> 48lb x 15
> 
> 72lb x 15
> 
> 96kb x 12 x 2
> 
> 45 mins dradmill this morning and another 30 mins after training.
> 
> Oh yeah I did some glute work after cardio this morning and some flabs before we left the gym this evening.


No shoulder presses of any kind?


----------



## ElfinTan

Not his week Winger. I trained with PG (other half) and his training partner and they had done a very heavy chest session the day previous and PG decided not to include pressing...I went along with the master and did as I was told!


----------



## crazycal1

> I went along with the master and did as I was told!


[email protected] the lil lady....


----------



## ElfinTan

Hehehehe! Training is the one thing I will not contradict him on! When we trained flabs last night we had a look and he has pretty much the full set and his seratus looked freaky...he's not even started dieting yet ffs. Oh I can't wait til he gets his 27 inch waist......NOT:whistling:


----------



## crazycal1

> Training is the one thing I will not contradict him on!


seems fair lmao


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumbup1:BTW I can't get on EM...have you banned me?????? :innocent:

We had the BNBF Northern Meet at the gym today so trained with Dawn and a couple of others. I don't usually train at weekends but when there is a meet me and Dawn usually throw in an extra workout together and anyone that wants to jump in. Today we did some chesticles!

*Chest*

*Dips*

3x10

*Incline DB Press*

35lb x 10

45lb x 5

50lb x 5

55lb x 5

50lb x 5

*Decline Machine Press Super Setted with Pec Dec*

48lb x 10 - 72lb x 10

60lb x 10 - 84lb x 10

72lb x 8 - 96lb x 7 Needed some assistance with last set on PD.

That was it. Short sweet but intense and effective!


----------



## evad

good to see its still all good chuck from what i have just read it seems that there is an offer of a training session with you, dawn and lin

now that would be intimidating as you all out-lift me 

keep it up 

dave


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL @ Dave...yeah but we're dead nice we are:whistling: I don't know about Lin but there is quite a bit of grunting and swearing with me and Dawn lol

Trained with PG and Shab again today...and am officially fkt! Chest is sore too but I'm not looking for sympathy[8D]

*Back*

*Wide Grip Lat Oulls Downs* to the back (don't usually do these)

45lb x 10

75lb x 10

90lb x 10

*Wide Grip Lat PD* to the front

105lb x 10

120lb x 10

135lb x 8

150lb x 7

*Straight Arm Lat PD*

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 8

60lb x 6

*Low Cable Rope Rows*

60lb x 10

70lb x 10

80lb x 9 x 2

*Wide Grip High Cable Rows*

45lb x 10

60lb x 10

75lb x 8

90lb x 6

*Bi's*

*
Tri Bar Curls* - bar weight not included

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 8 x 2

*DB Preacher Curls* Single Arm

8kg x 12

25lb x 8-10 x 3

*Reverse Grip BB Curls* - small bar

10kg x 10 x 3

Was pretty pleased with some of the weights here. Felt nice and strong.

Did some flabs later on just before we left the gym for home sweet home. 5 sets of cable crunches. Legs tomorrow....see what Mr George has in store for us. :rockon:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> PMSL @ Dave...yeah but we're dead nice we are:whistling: I don't know about Lin but there is quite a bit of grunting and swearing with me and Dawn lol
> 
> Trained with PG and Shab again today...and am officially fkt! Chest is sore too but I'm not looking for sympathy[8D]
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *Wide Grip Lat Oulls Downs* to the back (don't usually do these)
> 
> 45lb x 10
> 
> 75lb x 10
> 
> 90lb x 10
> 
> *Wide Grip Lat PD* to the front
> 
> 105lb x 10
> 
> 120lb x 10
> 
> 135lb x 8
> 
> 150lb x 7
> 
> *Straight Arm Lat PD*
> 
> 40lb x 10
> 
> 50lb x 10
> 
> 60lb x 8
> 
> 60lb x 6
> 
> *Low Cable Rope Rows*
> 
> 60lb x 10
> 
> 70lb x 10
> 
> 80lb x 9 x 2
> 
> *Wide Grip High Cable Rows*
> 
> 45lb x 10
> 
> 60lb x 10
> 
> 75lb x 8
> 
> 90lb x 6
> 
> *Bi's*
> 
> *Tri Bar Curls* - bar weight not included
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 8 x 2
> 
> *DB Preacher Curls* Single Arm
> 
> 8kg x 12
> 
> 25lb x 8-10 x 3
> 
> *Reverse Grip BB Curls* - small bar
> 
> 10kg x 10 x 3
> 
> Was pretty pleased with some of the weights here. Felt nice and strong.
> 
> Did some flabs later on just before we left the gym for home sweet home. 5 sets of cable crunches. Legs tomorrow....see what Mr George has in store for us. :rockon:


John trained me yesterday with new routine, I normally grunt shout swear depending on how far my ass is to the ground, and hate giving up on half a rep...I thought I'd be good, but it wasn't long before I was saying through grimace 'come on ya f*****g ba*****, :laugh: felt embarrassed as train on my own and you can't hear it with ipod on :laugh::laugh:, don't think anyone noticed  normally like a caged animal (been known to throw the weights at times when I fail:whistling

Your routine is fab Tan, gonna be fun when I come down to yours

Keep it goin

Leroy xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Lots of ladylike behaviour then? :thumbup1: LIn I hardly ever train the same week in week out...get too bored so do change things around alot...seems to work ok for me and keeps me out of trouble:innocent:


----------



## ElfinTan

Trained legs with Mr G can't be @rsed trying to remember everything but we did

leg extensions x 3

seated ham curls x 3

squats x 3

SM Hip Thrusts SS with Hypers (the boys did hack squat machine)

Leg Press x 3

BB lunges x 3

Reps ranged between 6 - 20!

Was tough and am knackered!


----------



## winger

15 sets for legs you should be knackered. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup but I love doing them!

JUst did 5 supersets for calves today. Steated and standing and some flabs tis evening before we left!


----------



## ParaManiac

One word - Cheesecake :whistling:


----------



## Dawn

ParaManiac said:


> One word - Cheesecake :whistling:


 :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> One word - Cheesecake :whistling:


You're wish is my command!

Dawn - Close you eyes! :cool2:

Ok People!

*Cheese*cake! (kinda)

Base

60g Oats

40g desicated unsweetened coconut

60ml coconut oil (oil similar)

1 - 2 table spoons Splenda

- Melt oil in a sauce pan

- Mix in other ingredients and stir well

- Press firmly into a deep 9 inch *cake* tin

- Bake 160 (140 fan oven) 15 mins or until slightly golden.

3 eggs seperated

100g flavoured protein powder (I've used Bio Tec Summer Fruits)

200g fat free fromage frais

250g Quark

200g extra light cream *cheese* *NB* this can be subsituted for another tub of quark.

100ml skimmed milk

3 - 4 tbs Splenda

- Whisk the eggs whites with the Splenda to form soft peaks

- Place all the other ingredients in another bowl and mix well with a hand mixer until thoroughly mixed

- Fold in the egg whites using a metal spoon and combine well but try not to knock too much air out.

- Pour onto base

- Bake 150 (130 fan assisted) for an hour.

- Turn the oven off and leave to cool in the over.

- Cool over night in the fridge.

With my very crude reckonings

Per Slice (based on dviding into 6)

25g protein

18g carbs

9g fats


----------



## ElfinTan

Pics


----------



## ParaManiac

That looks delicious!

Thanks Tan :thumb:


----------



## evad

what has happened in this journal? has it become a journal of delicious looking cakes to mess up my cut 

i dont like cheesecake but id eat that


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> With my very crude reckonings
> 
> Per Slice (based on dviding into 6)
> 
> 25g protein
> 
> 18g carbs
> 
> 9g fats


It looks so good and the ratios are good too.


----------



## ElfinTan

It does tatse pretty scrummy and is quite light. Infact you can also just eat the mix as it is without baking it or freeze it a bit for an ice-creamyish kinda thing.

I have to say I've was bllx by the time we got home on Friday. Must be training with PG all week...except Thursday when me and Dawn did chesticles. I'm pretty chuffed that I've managed to keep up with him for a whole week lol. Obviously I don't lift the same weight as he does but still not bad for an awd burd. Thurs and Fri sessions are from memory so will try to be as acturate as I can...I have slept (several times) since then.

*Thurs*

*Chest*

*Isolateral Incline Bench Press*

20kg x 15

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

*Flat Bench on the Smith (weights not including bar)*

10kg x 12

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

*DB Pull Overs*

30lb x 12

35lb x 10 x 3

*Single Arm Cable Cross Over*

30lb x 10

40lb x 10 x 3

*Friday*

*Shoulders*

*Face Ups*

4 x 10

*Side Laterals*

5kg x 20 x 3

2nd 2 sets were done on one leg! Shabs fault for going onto his tip toes on the last reps of his first set then jokingly saying he's be doing them on one leg next....so PG decides that one leg is a smashing idea to stop him goin up on his toes THANKS SHAB!!!!!!!!

*Upright Rows on Smith*

3 x 10 just on the bar - still not very comfy with these...must try harder

*Incline Lying Laterals*

5kg x 10 x 4

*DB Front Raises*

35lb x 10 x 3

*Calves*

*Donkey Raises*

4 x 12 - 15 x PG

*Leg Press Calf Raises*

145kg x 12 - 15 x 4

*Standing Calf Raise*

150lb x 10 x 2

Was all good fun. The only thing I didn't do this week was tri's but I'm sure that's no big drama. I was going to do them on Friday but I had to clients booked in later on and haing your tri's or bi's pump up again whilst part way through a treatment is extremely fecking painful and also not fair on the client....shoulders I can cope with but not my arms!

Next week should look something like this

Monday - Back

Tues - Legs

Wednesday - Arms

Thurs - Shoulders

Friday - Chest & Calves

Glutes Mon - Fri (I do 3 sets of 2 varying excercises after morning cardio)

Abs - Mon, Wed &Fri (always do them when we work late)

All Good! x


----------



## Guest

My god girl I'm fooookedderonies just reading what your sessions are like :beer: no wonder your sleepin!!

Lin xx


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL...aye it's no wonder I'm getting a good night's kip is it?

Will post today's back w/o tomorrow.....too late now and guess what...yup...ready for bed:rolleyes:


----------



## ElfinTan

Here's this weeks workouts so far. Monday was split into 2 sessions as I had clients in and didn't want to have my arms shot before doing 2 hours of treatments....not fun.

*Back* 3pm

*Chins*

2 x 8

1 x 7

*Deadlifts*

10 x 60kg

10 x 70kg

8 x 80kg

6 x 90kg

*Lat Pull Down*

10 x 105lb

10 x 120lb

8 x 135lb

Super Setted With

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs*

3 x 10 x 40lb

*T Bar Row*

3 x 8 x 40kg

Super Setted With

*Partial Hypers*

3 x 15 + 10kg plate

Was done and dusted in 35 mins.

*Later on Bi's* 8pm

*Tri Bar Curls*(weights not including bar)

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

25kg x 8

*Over Head Cable Curls*12lb plates

4pl x 10

5pl x 10

6pl x 7

*Drag Curls*

10kg x 8 x 3

*DB Preacher Curls* (singles)

25kb x 7 x 2

Ok little leggies done yesterday with Space Cadet.

*Squats*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 7

90kg x 6

I was VERY happy with these. Had a good spotter...cheers Para...so every one was nice and low and I got back up on all of them....which is always a bonus. Will have to let Master Pete have a look at these to make sure all is good in mu squatting world! But I think they are....hmmmm might film some next week and post for the Master to see.

*Leg Extensions*

48lb x 10

60lb x 10

72lb x 8

*Seated Ham Curls*12lb plates

7 x 10

9 x 10

10 x 6....leg holdy in thingy was squashing my quad painfully so stopped. Yes I was being nesh









*Lunges* - bar low

40kg x 10 x 3

*Hamstring Extensions* with Stick Thingies

3 x 15

I want to have a go at these without the stick...shall have a bash next week....should be funny! Quads were pretty tight as soon as I'd finished. Still tightish today but not too bad...can walk up AND down stairs without tears in my eyes!


----------



## ElfinTan

I had a bit of a mish mash workout today and just did everything that I hadn't got round to doing during the week so chest, tri's & calves and finished off with flabs. Bestest thing about todays training was......

*Benched 65kg:lol:* :thumb: :thumbup1: *:laugh:* 

Was super duper chuffed. No help at all! It was quite impressive having a 20kg a side on the bar...did that for 3 reps then PG said add 5kg and go for 1 rep...which I dutifully did. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## MrGum

Well done :thumb:

mark


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> I had a bit of a mish mash workout today and just did everything that I hadn't got round to doing during the week so chest, tri's & calves and finished off with flabs. Bestest thing about todays training was......
> 
> *Benched 65kg:lol:* :thumb: :thumbup1: *:laugh:*
> 
> Was super duper chuffed. No help at all! It was quite impressive having a 20kg a side on the bar...did that for 3 reps then PG said add 5kg and go for 1 rep...which I dutifully did. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Incredible, you go girl :thumb:

Lin xx


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

The week has only just started and it already feels like a long one...but hey ho such is life. Had Billy No Mates leg session today as PG already had 3 training with him and 5 is wayyyyyyyyyyyy too many. Spots were on hand though. WAs going to filum squats today to check my form but didn't get the chance. Still they felt VERY bloody low...especially on the fecking way back up. Still only managed 95kg though which is pish. Although it would be interesting to try to parallel next week and see how I fair as that extra few inches make a HUGE difference:whistling:

*Legs*

*Squats*

15 x bar

10 x 50kg

5 x 60kg

5 x 70kg

5 x 80kg

3 x 85kg

3 x 90kg

3 x 95kg

*Leg Press*

145kg x 10

195kg x 10

245kg x 8

*Lying Ham Curl*

20lb x 12 x 3

*Single Leg Incline Ham Curl Thingy*

20lb x 12 x 3

*Broom Handle Hamstring Extentions*

3 x 10- 15

Not a bad wee session. Something a bit different for a change. Am, going to lower weight higher reps next week for squats and see what happens. Need to get practising for the squat comp at the seminar:rolleyes:


----------



## evad

i like your routine but i also dont, its one of those weird ones where sitting here looking at it i love it but actually implementing it i think id be dead 

nice lifting, i unfortunately cannot quote as i can only get it to work on the page i am posting on 

keep it up



> Need to get practising for the squat comp at the seminar


thats cheating !!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hehehehe ! Of course it's cheating:thumb: Todays workout wasn't that bad TBH. I have to say I do love battering my legs. I just can't understand how peolple do 15 sets for bi's and no one says peep even though it's 1 muscle but when you do a leg session that has more in it than 3 excercises x 3 sets it seems frowned upon even there are several large muscle groups to target. Yes it's tough...it should be IMVHO but I just don't see the logic in doing it otherswise... but hey...what do I know except I like it the way it is!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Hehehehe ! Of course it's cheating:thumb: Todays workout wasn't that bad TBH. I have to say I do love battering my legs. I just can't understand how peolple do 15 sets for bi's and no one says peep even though it's 1 muscle but when you do a leg session that has more in it than 3 excercises x 3 sets it seems frowned upon even there are several large muscle groups to target. Yes it's tough...it should be IMVHO but I just don't see the logic in doing it otherswise... but hey...what do I know except I like it the way it is!


I agree. Quads make up 4 muscles and hams 2 so it definitely needs more work, not to mention all the stabilizer muscles it takes to hold the bars.

Hey Tan, how do you like the drag curls and were did you hear about them?

I do them off and on and really like them. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Not to mention the old glutes too and all the wee other muscles of the leg!

Winger I really like the drags. My other half (PG) showed them me....as everything else. I feel they hit the bi's in a completely different way to nirmals curls and it's really hard to 'cheat'. I like super setting them with normal curls too, so pre exhaust on drags then straight into curls! Top superset:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

*Chesticles!*

BW Dips

3 x 10

*Flat BB Bench*

Bar warm up x 15

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

65kg x 3

:bounce: :bounce::bounce:67.5KGx 1 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Was rather pleased with that.

*Incline DB Press*

35lb x 10

45lb x 8 x 2

*Decline Machine Press*

48lb x 10

60lb x 8,7

*Cable Crossovers*

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 8

*Shoulders*

*Single Rear Cables*

30lb x 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 10 x 2

*Round Houses*

5kg x 10 x 3

*Isolat Shoulder Press*

40kg x 10, 8, 8

And called it a day.

I have over this last week been getting aquainted with 'the stepper' and with the aid of sh*te mind numbing easy read magazines it hasn't been too bad. It could be the future....even did interval program after training today for 20 mins. I have to say though it doesn't seem to hit my glutes....tis my bambi bloody legs I reckon. Ah well it tells me I'm burning s shed load of calories which is probably a lie but I really don't care...I feel happy with this illusion!


----------



## ParaManiac

Well done on the BP PB :thumb: (just watch them rotators :whistling:  )


----------



## winger

Good job on the bench press Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

Will do Para....I saw Austin this morning and he did my traps...I was literally yelping. Feels like he's hit me in the back with a baseball bat ffs!

Cheers Winger...I was jolly pleased! :lol:


----------



## evad

yay! personal bests 

good on ya chuck


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers GB. I don't really have proper progress pics...just snaps here and there. Will post some sometime soon.

Trained with PG today and 2 other lads. Interesting motley crue!

*Shoulders*

*Smith Machine Press - bar to nose*

SM Bar weight not included as have no idea what it weighs.

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 5 x 2

Slight break here to clean up Gyspy poo....she has a trotty botty!

*Reverse Pec Deck* the lads SS this with upright rows but I just did these to catch up.

30lb x 10

40lb x 10 x 2

*Cable Side Laterals*

20lb x 10

30lb x 10 x 2

*Little Bar Front Raises*

10kg x 8 x 3

*High Pulley Rows*

45lb x 15 (was way too light)

75lb x 10

90lb x 10

Finished off with 5 supersets of standing and seated calves.

Really enjoyed the workout. Legs tomorrow


----------



## Blofeld

wow, your really smashing it on the bench, nice work Tan!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Not bad for an awd burd lol!


----------



## winger

Tan, I love the way you talk!


----------



## ElfinTan

Winger - put a Marge Simpson voice to it and that's me....but with more profanities:whistling:.

Did a nice wee leg session today along side the boys but not with them except the lunges at the end. Best part was being able to do the stick ham extensions without the stick





















Paul tried em too but he couldn't do them....he said his shoulders were too heavy lol. It was really muggy in the gym today though.

*Lying Ham Curls*

10lb x 15

20lb x 12

30lb x 10

*Stickless Ham Extentions*

10, 8, 7

*Squats*

50kg x 12

60kg x 10 x 2

*Leg Press* - 3 foot placings - 6 reps on each placing

85kg x 18

135kg x 18

185kg x 18

*Leg Extensions*

40lb x 10 x 3

*Lunges* (low bar)

40kg x 10

60kg x 8, 6


----------



## ElfinTan

Eeee! It's been a day or two since I've updated. Training still going tickety boo although split has been a tad all over the show. This needs to be rectified as of next week. Apart from that nowt really to report except a new PB on BB bench @ 70kg 1RM. Diet nice and clean, mood spiffing...which is more than could be said for last week:innocent:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Eeee! It's been a day or two since I've updated. Training still going tickety boo although split has been a tad all over the show. This needs to be rectified as of next week. Apart from that nowt really to report except a new PB on BB bench @ 70kg 1RM. Diet nice and clean, mood spiffing...which is more than could be said for last week:innocent:


Cant believe you can bench that, you must have mamories has hard as cannon balls :laugh:

Lin x


----------



## ElfinTan

The only reason I have a cleevage is that I have pecs because my bust has left home. Hey ho there has to be some payoffs I suppose and I've never had Dolly Knockers. :lol:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> The only reason I have a cleevage is that I have pecs because my bust has left home. Hey ho there has to be some payoffs I suppose and I've never had Dolly Knockers. :lol:


Dolly Knockers are a hinderance, because I did chest yesterday I had to hold today them going downstairs, because I'm achin :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Predator

I feel ashamed of my self. I'm clearly not working as hard as I should or able to. 

Well done to you Tan. You're really pushing hard. 

Pred


----------



## winger

Predator said:


> I feel ashamed of my self. I'm clearly not working as hard as I should or able to.


Don't believe him, Predator is an animal. Sorry Tan for the slight hijack. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Luckly Lin it is never going to be a problem for me:thumbup1:

Pred - I like a challenge!

Winger - Highjack away...nice to have people pop in!:laugh:

Having a day off today so no training. Still have hams, glutes, bi's and bloody calves to fit in tomorrow. Might split them as we are in the gym on Saturday for our weekly sadistic massage, really not looking forward to having my legs done the day after training hams and glutes:cursing:


----------



## Predator

ElfinTan said:


> Having a day off today so no training.


I'm pleased to see you're taking your rest days.

I've over done it this week. It's been a long time since I've been able to really get in the gym 5 days in a row and I've abused it. I caused a nasty shoulder injury last night and was out looking for Nurofen at midnight lol. It seems to be fine today but I will skip the gym, just to be sure.

Any injury for me is not just bad for the gym but also a major problem for work.

Anyway the point is, make sure you take your rest days. 

I like a challenge too. It's something I really miss, as I don't have a training partner.

Pred


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye I do like my rest days. Thing is I am at the gym all day everyday so it's quite easy for me to spread my workouts out over the course of the week...even the day. Am quite lucky like that. I very very very rarely train at weekends. The only thing with having a day off whilst having a slight hormonal inbalance is the tendency to eat sh*te lol - flapjack, scrambled egg whites, small bar of choccy, toasted rye bread and natty PB, big bowl muesli with pro powder, home made quark pudding....and it's nowhere near the end of the day yet.....oh yeah....strawberries! Still I suppose it could be pizzas and ice cream or a bucket of chicken! :tongue:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> big bowl muesli with pro powder


 Tan,i really wish i hadn't read that! :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

I can't get enough of the stuff. At the gym I've been mixing 150ml LEW with some skimmed milk and half choccy orange options and pouring it over Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....actually tastes TOO nice:cool2: :ban:


----------



## winger

Tan, you are the best!


----------



## ElfinTan

The Best?????? Cool:thumbup1: I've been called many things beginning with 'b' before but 'best' has probably not been one of them:whistling:

Well this higgedly piggeldy wee is over. Finished off with hams, glutes and calves as planned.

Hams

Single Standing Leg Curls 4 x 8 -10

Seated Ham Curls 3 x 10

Reverse Hyper Type Thingy 10, 8, 7 (these are HARD lol)

SLDL 4 x 10

Glutes

Kickbacks 4 x 12 - 15

Weighted Hypers 4 x 15

Calves

SuperSet

Seated, Standing & Leg Press Calf Raises 3 x 12-15 of each.

Conclusion of the week is I would like a regular training partner. Paul has 2 regular ones at the moment so can't always jump in with them as 4 is just too many sometimes and it slows things down too much. Will have to keep my eye open...might have to start accosting Paramaniac:rolleyes:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Conclusion of the week is I would like a regular training partner. Paul has 2 regular ones at the moment so can't always jump in with them as 4 is just too many sometimes and it slows things down too much. Will have to keep my eye open...might have to start accosting Paramaniac:rolleyes:


Super set and yes, you are the best and don't let anyone tell you different!


----------



## Predator

winger said:


> Super set and yes, you are the best and don't let anyone tell you different!


I wouldn't dare! lol :thumbup1:

Pred


----------



## ElfinTan

Winger - Supersetting has it's place but not all the time for every workout. Paul is comp prepping at the mo so am not about to interfere with his training to suit my needs...his take priority. I personally love super/giant sets and we both do them alot. Giants sets for legs rule:thumbup1: But at the moment for chest I am getting much more out of heavier sets lower reps!10,10,5,5,3,1 for bench for example.

Predator - you wuss:lol:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> might have to start accosting Paramaniac:rolleyes:


Yeah,i could show you how to injure yourself on a regular basis 

You make a very good training partner,however,due to current employment circumstance,my varied erratic attendance, and frequent changes of plan,i would soon p1ss you off 

Nice thought though,and,if i do happen to be training the same thing at the same time,anytime,then accost away :thumb:


----------



## evad

sorry not been i nafor a while chuckety chuck

looks liek things are going well, get that nice miss lin to train with you


----------



## ElfinTan

TuT!!!!! Excuses! Excuses Mr Maniac....go on admit it...ya just scared:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: Only kidding. I know your job doesn't let you have regular training slots which is a shame...ah well looks like I'll be Billy for a while. 

Nice of you to pop in David! Unfortunately Lin trains at silly o'clock in the morning and lives too far away.


----------



## ElfinTan

Well I have to say I had the best leg session today that I've had for ages. Boy was it tough but soooooooooooo much fun. I trained with Mr G and his 2 training partners and proudly kept up all the way (obviously not as heavy as them coz they're big mean men folk). The pace was quick and intense all the way from start to finish....TOP BANANA!!!!!!!!

*Smith Machine Lunges*

20kg+bar x 15

40kg+bar x 15

50kg+bar x 10

*Super Set*

*Hamstring Hypers* (no stick for me)









with

12, 9, 9

*Smith Machine Front Squats*

20+bar x 10 x 3

*Leg Press*

85kg x 20

135kg x 20

185kg x 20

*Leg Extensions*

30lb x 15

40lb x 14

50lb x 10

*Lying Ham Curls*

20lb x 15 x 3

Has to be the closest I've come to throwing up for ages....I don't think I was alone on this. Am mega chuffed with the 'stickless' hamstring extensions. PG filmed them so I'll Utube it at some point. :bounce:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> PG filmed them so I'll Utube it at some point. :bounce:


That would be nice to see. If you need any help uploading it onto Youtube just let me know!


----------



## ElfinTan

Awe cheers Winger....I am a bit of a YouTube/Movie Maker addict. Here's some stuff I've done http://www.youtube.com/ElfinTan So I'll get something together and pop it up in the next couple of days. I've a few projects on the go at the moment as PG is getting ready for a comp in October and we like to film stuff leading up to it. Also got the seminar on 30th August to sort out. Really looking forward to this it should be a fantastic day ven if everyone is bloody dieting lol

Had a swift chest and tri's today. Nothing major, flat bench (failed on 70kg), dips, decline machine and cable crossovers. Push downs, rope kick backs, OH cable extensions SS cable press down (singles)

Have decided to try doing more HIIT cardio rather than normal stuff as am sick of plodding on treadmill/stepper/crosstrainer for bleeding hours...does my head in am playing with the following for now and see what happens.

5 min warm up

45secs run 12kph

1m15secs brisk walk 6.5 - 7 kph x 8

then

incline 3%

sprint 20secs

rest 10secs x 8

5 min cool down.

Will work up to reversing the 45sec 1min15 sec split and take it from there!

I hate cardio with a passion and HIIT is the closest I come to enjoying it....apart from a good old romp but that's a different thing:lol:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> flat bench (failed on 70kg), dips, decline machine and cable crossovers.


I checked out the video and looking at your routine I notice you guys don't work upper chest, can I ask why?

I am not having a go trust me, just keeping an open mind.


----------



## ElfinTan

What you see is only snippets of routines. I don't film every session and post them.  And I do believe there is some incline DB pressing in at least one vid. And of 19 vidz only 2 or 3 concetrate on chest training...so that's 3 sessions out of a possible 70 is we take chest being trained once a week for 18months! No 2 workouts are ever the same! So if you have a read of my training sessions you will see plenty of upper chest work going on. I chose not to do any yesterday because I felt I had done enough! Quite simple really lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

Did the old hamstrings glutes and calves today. Nothing major...kept it swift with supersets thrown in.

*Leg Press - high middle foot position.*

10x145kg

10x 195kg

10x 245kg

*Supersetted with *

*
Seated Ham Curls (10lb pl)*

7pl x 10

8pl x 10

9pl x 10

*Incline Single Leg Curls*

21lb x 4 x 10-12

*Ham String Extensions with stick*

3 x 12 - 15

*SLDL*

20kg x 12 x 3

*SM Hip Thrusts*

20kg+bar x12 x 3

*Supersetted With *

*
Weighted Hypers*

10kg x 12 x 3

*Machine KickBacks*

5pl x 15 x 4

*Giant Set*

Seated CalfRaises 7pl

Standing CalfRaises 10pl

Leg Press Calf Raises 85kg

All above 12 - 15 x 3

Well that's another week over with. Diet has been super clean. Only hiccups were, 1 protein bar, some flapjack and a couple of squares of 85% dark choccy...that was all week btw not just today lol I do however have a lovley bottle of fruit wine in the fridge which I shall be having a glass of tomorrow and Paul needs to put a treat in his diet now so I shall be mooching through the lovely baking books for ideas :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Had a great weekend. Popped up to NinePacks' and John Hodgeson new place...twice. Once on Saturday for the opening and then again on Sunday when PG trained with James Llewellin and Paul B which I filmed and am just waiting to upload. Am also jolly happy to say that cheat was a cheesecake with icecream....yummy...enjoyed it then felt sick as a parrot (whatever a sick parrot feels like...in fact just try stroking a parrot never mind feeling one...nasty animals they are.....I digress). :lol:

I did shoulders on my wee lonesome today but still had a good session.

*Lying Pull Ups*

3 x 10 - 12

*Single Arm Rear Cables*

20lb x 15

30lb x 12

40lb x 10

40lb x 10 drop 20lb x 10

*Isolateral Shoulder Press*

40kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8 drop 40kg x 6

*Seated Side Laterals*

5kg x 10 x 3

*Supersetted with Front Raise*

10kg x 10 x 3

*Finished Drop Set Side Laterals*

5kg x 13, 3kg x 10

Well that was that! All good! :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cracking session that i think I will stick to roughly, for a wee while...order and rep range will probably change from week to week...then again maybe not...who knows...life is full of suprises:lol:

*Smith Machine Lunges - Low Bar* (bar weight not included)

20kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

50kg x 10 drop to 20kg x 10

*Super Set *

*
Leg Extensions*30lb x 10

40lb x 8-10 x 2

Last set was single drop set - 40lb x 10 drop 20lb x 7

*SM Front Squats*

20kg x 10 x 3

Last set single drop set 20kg x 10 drop bar x 15

*Leg Press*

85kg x 20

135kg x 20

185kg x 20

Then I did 3 giant sets for calves - seated, standing and leg press - 8-15!

Another one done and dusted!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Am also jolly happy to say that cheat was a cheesecake with icecream....yummy...enjoyed it then felt sick as a parrot (whatever a sick parrot feels like...in fact just try stroking a parrot never mind feeling one...nasty animals they are.....I digress). :lol:


Your writing style makes me laugh and don't ever change! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I have no intention of changing - mentally that is:thumb: Physically I'd plan on a few changes over the next few years before all my bits start heading south. You see the bonus of having no bust means at least it will never end up round my waist!

Decided to have today off and it was a waise decision as I feel pretty pooped. Quads and nice and 'heavy' but not that 'I can't walk' syndrome. In fatc I hardly ever get that any more no matter how hard I train. It should have been back and bi's today but I'll keep them for Sunday when we go up the Ninepacks place and I'll train there while Paul probably does another session with NP. If I have time between sets I'll film their session too....we'll see how it goes.


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice wee session with Kitty today and it really felt like hard workeven though it doesn't seem a particulary tough workout. We did supersets and I don't think I've done them for ages on chest.

*Chest*

*Superset*

*SM Flat Bench*

20kg+bar x 4 x 8-12

*Isolateral Incline Press*

30kg x 4 x 8-12

Alternating start exercise.

*Superset*

*Dips*

10, 9, 8

*Cable Crossovers*

30lb x 3 x 8-12

*Tri's*

*Superset*

*EZ Cable Press Down*

40lb x 3 x 10-12

*DB OverHead Thingies*

35kb x 3 x 10

*Cable Rope Kick Backs*

20lb x 8-10

*Reverse Grip Single Arm Pull Down on Cables*

30lb x 4 x 10-12

Then I MADE myself do my HIIT that I should have done this morning but didn't! And that was that! All good!

Am looking forward to our planner 250's session next week...now that will be a killer in a good way! :rockon:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Am looking forward to our planner 250's session next week...now that will be a killer in a good way! :rockon:


What is planner 250's?


----------



## ElfinTan

Oops sorry...slight typo there. Planned 250's! Which is 5 exercises, 50 reps each done as a giant set, so no rest inbetween. A killer...in a nice way...well it it once you have started breathing again and regained a normalish skin colour! Obviously the poundage is not heavy and the hardest thing really is gauging the correct weight...not too light and not too heavy. Last time we did them it was quite funny. Both Kitty & I like lifting heavy weights and have PB squats and deads over 100kg so there was Kitty on her last set which was leg extensions so she was knackered and could only just about manage to move a 2 plates when a couple of lads walked down. She was horrified that she looked like a right dweeb and shouted.....We can squat 100kg you know!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Funny as feck it was.

Well I finished off the week with hams and glutes. I'd love to say I've got the weekend off but I haven't lol. Tomorrow is the last strongman show so I get to massage buffalo disguised as men...which is fun but hard work. The we are off to 9packs to train on Sunday. Saved back and bi's for that and shall be training with the Maniac that is Para:thumbup1:

*Hams*

*Nice Deep Squats* squeezing me butt cheeks like a goodun on the way up!

Bar warm up x 20

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

40kg x 20

*Ham Extensions* - without stick and with stick (kinda like a drop set lol)

6, 12 x 3, last set with stick only x 20

Supersetted

*SLDL*

20kg x 10 x 4

*Single Leg Standing Ham Curls*

20lb x 10 x 4

*Incline Single Leg Ham Curls*

14lb x 10 x 4

*Glutes*

Smith Machine Hip Thrusts

20kg + Bar x 4 x 12-15

Supersetted with

*Hypers*

10lg x 15 x 4

*Machine Kickbacks*

40lb x 15 x 4

*2 sets Malikas Butt Busters*

I did some flabs before we left the gym tonight and that has finished the week off nicely.

I've put together a wee montage of me training for anyone remotely interested. Isn't it amazing when you see yourself train that you realise that it really isn't a pretty sight PMSL. With the scalped head the yooootoob comments could be interesting


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I've put together a wee montage of me training for anyone remotely interested. Isn't it amazing when you see yourself train that you realise that it really isn't a pretty sight PMSL. With the scalped head the yooootoob comments could be interesting


I just gave you 5 stars and commented on your video. I loved it! :thumb:


----------



## Predator

Top Bird, Top vid and top tune! :thumb:

The tatt on your right leg is crazy. :thumbup1:

The best shot for me was your standing cable bicep curls. Your back and delts looked awesome. :cool2:

Well done Hun :beer:

Pred


----------



## chrisj22

Predator said:


> Top Bird, Top vid and top tune! :thumb:
> 
> The tatt on your right leg is crazy. :thumbup1:
> 
> The best shot for me was your standing cable bicep curls. Your back and delts looked awesome. :cool2:
> 
> Well done Hun :beer:
> 
> Pred


Never mind the video, what's your avvy all about!! pmsl.....:laugh:


----------



## Predator

chrisj22 said:


> Never mind the video, what's your avvy all about!! pmsl.....:laugh:


Winger asked me for it. He said I look Cute lol.

Predator


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Chaps! 5 stars huh? :thumbup1:

Pred - have to agree, the new avi is erm...interesting:whistling: I'll pop another pick of my leg tatt up later....I love it!


----------



## Predator

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Chaps! 5 stars huh?  :thumbup1:
> 
> Pred - have to agree, the new avi is erm...interesting:whistling: I'll pop another pick of my leg tatt up later....I love it!


Damn you girl! I was asleep lol........ Ok, I'll change it. 

Pred


----------



## Predator

Any better? Apart from the face! :lol:

Predator


----------



## justdiscovering

gotta say that workout montage was awesome,i have NEVER seen a woman work out like that.....amazing all i have to put up with is the "gym bunnies"on their mobiles.sister that was inspirational not to mention giving me a few ideas too. :thumb:


----------



## Predator

justdiscovering said:


> giving me a few ideas too. :thumb:


I must admit, it gave me a few too (not like that). Bloody good post!

Some movements I used to do yers ago, but I kind of forgot about them. I'll have to add them in for my next workout. 

Predator


----------



## Guest

As I said 'ACTION-TAN!!!!!!' your 1 crazy woman :thumb:

Stumpy x


----------



## ElfinTan

Pred - That's a much better avi...apart from the shady blue porn star lighting lol!

Justdiscovering - I'm an awd burd and can't afford to mess about because time isn't on my side lol. I need to try an keep eveything where it should be before it heads south!

Lin - Nutty as squirrel sh*t:bounce:  BTW we're upt'Rochdale again tomorrow around 2ish.

Had a cracking day today at another strongman show. I was helping the lads keep their muscles ticking over between events. Kin'ell these guys are just solid...ok a bit squidgy on the outside but underneath it's like friggin boulders! It was a pleasure to work the shows but I'm glad I don't have to do clients like them all day every day


----------



## ElfinTan

Tatt!










By elfintan at 2007-12-19


----------



## Nine Pack

Just watched the video of you. Crazy lady. Just awesome, you are an animal.

Love the bit when the music stops & you crack up laughing. :lol:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Lin - Nutty as squirrel sh*t:bounce:  BTW we're upt'Rochdale again tomorrow around 2ish.


Not been good last week Tan so didn't train, did cardio this mornin, gonna ease back into the weights tommorrow  have a good sesh :bounce:

Stumpy


----------



## Nine Pack

Hope you liked the music today Tan. I got it just for you guys. Chrissy (one of our brilliant staff) is a big BLS fan. :thumbup1:

Awesome back session with Paul. I feel like I have been hit several times with a cricket bat.


----------



## ElfinTan

BLS are ace to train to! I'll let you into a secret.....whilst you were doing the underhand lat pull downs Paul was actually hitting you with a cricket bat! :tongue: He said he was aiming for your head but he couldn't reach! :whistling:

I really want one if them sissy squat thingymajiggies....looks right up my street that does! Knees?????Pah! Who needs em?

Lin - I hope your feeling better Chuck!

Well it must nearly be cheescake time! :thumbup1:  I actually don't deserve it but hey...I baked it I'm friggin eating it!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Well it must nearly be cheescake time! :thumbup1: I actually don't deserve it but hey...I baked it I'm friggin eating it!


Yes you do!

You lifted some good weight today so enjoy,i will:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

It was a good session. I enjoyed it, even though it is Sunday! Have you had yours yet? Or are you on your shishlack?


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Or are you on your shishlack?


Just demolished it,yum yum :thumb:

Now eyeing the fridge! :whistling: 

Think i'm lean enough to enjoy it


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Well it must nearly be cheescake time! :thumbup1: I actually don't deserve it but hey...I baked it I'm friggin eating it!


You are baking cheesecake when Paul's dieting?! Poor sod. If you need help demolishing it just give me a shout (feck, I'm dieting too. :cursing: )

[/QUOTE]


----------



## ElfinTan

Para - I do think that was quite a nice cheesecake even if I do say so myself!

Paul - PG has his treat once a week, last year was twice so a second may have to be pendled in at some point. Funnily enough last week was 1st cheat meal and this week he says he's been hungry! Connection? Maybe!

And help eating cheescake....I laugh in your general direction!

GB - us awd burds have to give the young skinny fat ones a run for their money before we hit the zimmerframes and become of a generation where 'falsies' have a different meaning! :whistling:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Para - I do think that was quite a nice cheesecake even if I do say so myself!


Tan,the cheesecake was the dogs danglies,thankyou :thumbup1: 

However,i now feel totally ashamed of myself for stuffing my greedy fat face with curry and cake and will soon go to bed racked with guilt :tongue:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Para - I do think that was quite a nice cheesecake even if I do say so myself!
> 
> Paul - PG has his treat once a week, last year was twice so a second may have to be pendled in at some point. Funnily enough last week was 1st cheat meal and this week he says he's been hungry! Connection? Maybe!
> 
> And help eating cheescake....I laugh in your general direction!
> 
> GB - us awd burds have to give the young skinny fat ones a run for their money before we hit the zimmerframes and become of a generation where 'falsies' have a different meaning! :whistling:


Cheescake is my kryptonite (well, that and peanut butter chunky Kit Kats). So that was what was in the tupperware you gave to Para then?

*"I laugh in your general direction" *Do I detect a bit of a Python/Holy Grail fan there then? And don't say "Ni"...


----------



## ParaManiac

Nine Pack said:


> So that was what was in the tupperware you gave to Para then?
> 
> *"I laugh in your general direction" *Do I detect a bit of a Python/Holy Grail fan there then? And don't say "Ni"...


Oh yes :thumb:

Great place you've got there NP,thanks again for the hospitality:thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

ParaManiac said:


> Oh yes :thumb:
> 
> Great place you've got there NP,thanks again for the hospitality:thumbup1:


Thanks Para. I'm glad you liked it. See you soon guys.


----------



## ElfinTan

NP - OK I've been caught red handed! I'm a cheesecake dealer! Tried to email you last night on that really easy to remember rolling off the tongue email address you have...it bounced back! I've obviously mispelled something somewhere but by the time I get the the end of the addy I've forgottoen what was at the beginning. Will PM you then email me so I can just reply like that! Now if you had a nice easy addy all this would not be needed! :whistling:

Para- glad you liked it. It wasn't actually THAT bad caloriewise so don't fret and eat ya muesli:rolleyes:

Woke up this morning with 2 new friends 'Zit' and 'Spot' both threatening to turn into the size of planets by tomorrow! Not good! Had a nice suprise visit of Master Pete at midday. Chatted ****e and did some of the cross word and brief discussion on the feelings of ecstacy associated with strangulation and the choice between oranges or satsumas! Interestring and informative!

Trained wee shoulders with PG...whose shoulders aren't so wee and who was ridicuoulsy ripped today for 8 weeks out. Must feed him! Am going to make him write out his eating for analysing! He won't be pleased but it has to be done as I have been put on official 'make him eat' duty from various people who I think will tell me off if he doesn't!

Anyway...Shoulders & Calves

*Standing Shoudler Press on SM* weight not including bar

10kg x 12

20kg x 10

25kg x 7,6,7

*Seated Side Laterals*

4kg x 12

5kg x 12

6kg x 10

6kg x 10 drop 3kg x 8

*Seated Front Raises*

10kg x 10 x 4

*Reverse Cables*

20lb x 10

30lb x 6 x 2

20lb x 9

*Cables Upright Row*

70lb x 10 x 2

Usual for Calves - giant set, seated, standing and leg press x 4 x 10 -12.

And that was today! :rockon:


----------



## Predator

ElfinTan said:


> Pred - That's a much better avi...apart from the shady blue porn star lighting lol!


PMSL, I can't win ha ha ha. :lol:

I've just seen the leg shot of your tatt. Cheers for posting it. It looks great and suits you well. :thumb:

Pred X


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> NP - OK I've been caught red handed! I'm a cheesecake dealer!
> 
> I'm shocked & appalled..... that you didn't give me any. :whistling:
> 
> Trained wee shoulders with PG...whose shoulders aren't so wee and who was ridicuoulsy ripped today for 8 weeks out. Must feed him! Am going to make him write out his eating for analysing! He won't be pleased but it has to be done as *I have been put on official 'make him eat'* duty from various people who I think will tell me off if he doesn't!
> 
> Indeed you have. I'll be on 'making you eat' duty too before long.  I am not a believer in the starvation diet method so expect to be eating like a farm animal (with the occasional cheescake for good measure). You have a great structure & I think a good 5-10 lean pounds will transform you beyond recognition but still keep the feminine lines.
> 
> Anyway...Shoulders & Calves
> 
> *Standing Shoudler Press on SM* weight not including bar
> 
> 10kg x 12
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 7,6,7
> 
> *Seated Side Laterals*
> 
> 4kg x 12
> 
> 5kg x 12
> 
> 6kg x 10
> 
> 6kg x 10 drop 3kg x 8
> 
> *Seated Front Raises*
> 
> 10kg x 10 x 4
> 
> *Reverse Cables*
> 
> 20lb x 10
> 
> 30lb x 6 x 2
> 
> 20lb x 9
> 
> *Cables Upright Row*
> 
> 70lb x 10 x 2
> 
> Usual for Calves - giant set, seated, standing and leg press x 4 x 10 -12.
> 
> And that was today! :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

NP - I've been good and have written everything down that I am eating so you can get a peak, trust me there is no need to make me eat like a horse....I'm good at that. :thumbup1: Just timings are sometimes a bit out when things like 'life' and 'clients' get in the way lol 10lb lean muscle sounds jolly spiffing to me! Looks like me and PG will be Mr & Mrs Rolyfriggingpoly! :confused1:

Well me a Dawn did 250's today! 5 exercises, 50 reps of each no rest between exercises, so from one to the next to the next....hence the name '250's'.

*Squat Machine*

20kg x 50

*Vertical Leg Press*

20kg x 50

*Seated Hams Curls*

50lb x 50

*Leg Extensions*

20lb x 25 then had to drop

10lb x 25

*Hypers*

BW x 50

Collapse and feel quiffy!

Pred - I was looking for a full leg shot but can't find one. I love me tatts!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> NP - I've been good and have written everything down that I am eating so you can get a peak, trust me there is no need to make me eat like a horse....I'm good at that. :thumbup1: *This bodes well then, nose bag on the ready.*
> 
> Just timings are sometimes a bit out when things like 'life' and 'clients' get in the way lol 10lb lean muscle sounds jolly spiffing to me! Looks like me and PG will be Mr & Mrs Rolyfriggingpoly! :confused1: *No you won't, trust me. You will however grow like a weed.*
> 
> Well me a Dawn did 250's today! 5 exercises, 50 reps of each no rest between exercises, so from one to the next to the next....hence the name '250's'.
> 
> *Squat Machine*
> 
> 20kg x 50
> 
> *Vertical Leg Press*
> 
> 20kg x 50
> 
> *Seated Hams Curls*
> 
> 50lb x 50
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 
> 20lb x 25 then had to drop
> 
> 10lb x 25
> 
> *Hypers*
> 
> BW x 50
> 
> Collapse and feel quiffy! *Yikes. Is Dawn training for muscle or just to tighten up? That's some marathon giant set.*
> 
> Pred - I was looking for a full leg shot but can't find one. I love me tatts!


----------



## Dawn

Dawn is in training for BNBF finals in October. Whether I was or not we just like to do daft sick things like that once in a while anyway:rolleyes:


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> Dawn is in training for BNBF finals in October. Whether I was or not we just like to do daft sick things like that once in a while anyway:rolleyes:


Looney tunes 

It's good to throw a spanner in the works every now & then. If you are competing in Oct then I would suggest not doing a session like that any closer than 4-5 weeks out & then leave the quad work out altogether to allow accumulative inflammation & fluid to subside. Personally, I stop my quad trainning a good 8 weeks out but that's just how I have found my legs to come in best. everyone is different.


----------



## Dawn

My quads are my best bit Paul, they're already showing and I haven't even got a hint of abs  I do tend to cut out the heavier stuff on legs apart from heavy lunges closer to a comp. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> My quads are my best bit Paul, they're already showing and I haven't even got a hint of abs  I do tend to cut out the heavier stuff on legs apart from heavy lunges closer to a comp. Thanks for the advice.


Wait till you see Tan's after I've finished with her. They'll be like a fookin coin rack (glutes too) 

Your abs will come through soon enough. It's annoying sometimes the order in which the body decides to draw on fat stores but we just have to keep going safe in the knowledge that it will go.


----------



## ElfinTan

The 250's are some going....I know quite a few grown men that have cried...some of the very big and VERY hard men! But like you say it's good to get out of the comfort zone and shock the system now and again! Me and the Pocket Rocket like doing that! Dawn has cracking legs that are coming in nicely...as is your bottom (in a non lezzin way) :whistling: She's got a cracking shape and symetry and stage presence in awesome!

Seeings as I trained on Sunday I took the day off today and I've pretty much taken the whole week off cardio. I feel good but quite drained...some wise men are telling me I am probably doing too much:whistling:. So I have a new plan of action that needs looking at and hopefully start next week for 8 weeks and then take things from there...if I can crack a walnut by then it's happy days! :bounce:

Oh yeah! A reporter from Workout Magazine came in the gym today to do a feature, had piccies taken but she seemed more interested in Gypsy 'the gym dog' than us and took a load if photos of her on the treadmill lol


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> So I have a new plan of action that needs looking at and hopefully start next week for 8 weeks and then take things from there...*if I can crack a walnut by then it's happy days*! :bounce:


my nickname is Walnut please don't crack me hun :crying:


----------



## ElfinTan

That figures! :thumbup1:

GG - thanks for popping in!


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> Wait till you see Tan's after I've finished with her. They'll be like a fookin coin rack (glutes too)
> 
> Your abs will come through soon enough. It's annoying sometimes the order in which the body decides to draw on fat stores but we just have to keep going safe in the knowledge that it will go.


I'm sure with everyone behind her Tan will defo be a future star.....she is already:thumb:

My abs have been known not to show and if they do decide then they appear on the day:confused1: I put it down to that's where I store most of my flab which I put down to me having been a consumer of too much alcohol:crying:

Tan, you know how to flatter a girl:lol:

Legs are aching this morning:rolleyes:


----------



## Dawn

LOL GG, Tans abs are better than mine at the mo and she ain't even dieting for a comp


----------



## ElfinTan

Dwn - I'm edging my bets:thumb: I may have the outline of abs but I've still no hams, quads, glutes...and all that other palava hehehehe!

Good day today even though it was a slow one. Benched 70kg again which was spiffing. Routine due to change next week and looking forward to the rest of my life! All cool bananas! :bounce:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Benched 70kg again which was spiffing


Awesome :thumb:

Hope it was incline :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

No it wasn't but I nearly dropped all the weights off the end and knocked Gypo out....note to self add big boy plate...which looks more impressive anyway!

Did you get my PM's last night! Sent 2 but site kept crashing!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> No it wasn't but I nearly dropped all the weights off the end and knocked Gypo out....note to self add big boy plate...which looks more impressive anyway!
> 
> Did you get my PM's last night! Sent 2 but site kept crashing!


I'll just explain - Gypo is the dog,not some thieving pikey ba5tard who happened to walk past! 

No Pm's,but i can guess the content/reply :whistling: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: :ban:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Dawn has cracking legs that are coming in nicely...as is your bottom (in a non lezzin way) :whistling:


Got any pics to back that up? 

You didn't really think you were going to post that without anyone saying anything did you? :whistling: xxxooo.


----------



## Dawn

She has actually but you won't see any action


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling: Dawn - There is a jollu nice one in a cool t-shirt

Ahhhhhhhhhhh the end of the week! Yayyyyyy! Well until Sunday that is when we have the BNBF meet at our place and then off the NP's to watch 3 grown men be sick...and film it! What more can a gal ask for! Finished off the week with glutes and hams...felt good but nowt exciting! Need to work on butt popping! Routine change next week and career change (kind of) in the planning! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Up at 6.30 this morning making protein pancakes! Yes that is 6.30....on my bleeding day off! For the 3rd time this week I've woken up in the middle of the night and have been absolutely famished! I've managed to get back to sleep each time but I have to say this is a new experience for me! Now before anyone says eat more...well I eat around 6-8 meals a day...ah well I must just be growing:thumbup1: Or have developed hollow legs!

BTW the pancakes were awesome so for anyone inrerested here's the recipe I used today.

4 eggs

2 scoops banana protein powder (I use Extreme Nutrition)

1 cup wheat bran

1 cup ground almonds

tbls walnut oil

1 tub fat free fromage frais

1 tspoon baking powder.

Dash of milk

* Whisk eggs and pro poweder with an electric whisk until creamy and then whiskin the fromage frais and walnut oil

* Mix together the wheat bran, almonds & baking powder and then whisk into mix.

* Add a dash of milk if the batter is too thick, should be a creamy batter not too runny.

* Ladle onto a pre oiled gridle/hotplate or non stick pan. Turn when cooked on one side (couple of minutes)

I had mine with some farmhouse yummy jam! Hey it's Saturday:thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn

You could have told me not to read that last post


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling: Dawn - There is a jollu nice one in a cool t-shirt
> 
> Ahhhhhhhhhhh the end of the week! Yayyyyyy! Well until Sunday that is when we have the BNBF meet at our place and then off the NP's to watch 3 grown men be sick...and film it! What more can a gal ask for! Finished off the week with glutes and hams...felt good but nowt exciting! Need to work on butt popping! Routine change next week and career change (kind of) in the planning! :thumbup1:


Thanks for that. I'm quite looking forward to it. :tongue: I'm in prep now but my strength hasn't wained yet. Should be a good one...


----------



## ElfinTan

Sorry Kittykins!

In prep huh...so no cheesecake for you then. Let me know when you throw a cheat in and I'll make one just for you:thumbup1: Should be a good session, I can't wait...love watching leg sessions...well proper ones anyway!


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Sorry Kittykins!
> 
> In prep huh...so no cheesecake for you then. Let me know when you throw a cheat in and I'll make one just for you:thumbup1: Should be a good session, I can't wait...love watching leg sessions...well proper ones anyway!


Will try n make it tomoz action-tan so's I can watch with yer :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Sorry Kittykins!
> 
> In prep huh...so no cheesecake for you then. Let me know when you throw a cheat in and I'll make one just for you:thumbup1: Should be a good session, I can't wait...love watching leg sessions...well proper ones anyway!


Started to feel distinctly 'diety' this morning. I'm trying a slightly different protocol so have decided that today will be a slight re feed so I can cope with what PG has in mind for us. :scared: See you guys later.


----------



## ElfinTan

'Feeling diety' usally equates to 'feeling like a right grumpy @rse so don't speak to me AT ALL.....EVER...or I may cry' or similar:whistling:

It's when everyone else int he universe looks like they are :bounce: when you are feeling:cursing:!

Am I close? 

We've got the BNBF Northern Meet at our place this morning so I'll be training boulders with Dawn and I'll also do a bit of back because it will be another week until back is back in the plan of action...subject to re-arrangement! 3 days a week training...hmmm that is going to feel weird for a while lol

Catch ya in a bit Grumpy Pants!


----------



## ElfinTan

You can't beat a good cup of Rosie Lee!

Nice wee session with Dawn And Dave NC. Back with Dave NC and shoulders with the pair of them. And they say women natter...ffs every time we turned round Dave was off chatting somewhere!

Then off to NP & John's to watch grown men lift weights...what a day...it was like calf heaven (I think I have a fetish)...except NP coz he was being a big gilrs blouse and wouldn't get em out for the girls:whistling: All filmed and ready to edit...this one may take a couple of days. Some really good stuff and some fricking funny bits. It's great to see 3 awesome bodybuilders training their nutz off but still being able to keep it humourful and not up their own @rses! Hats off to you chaps, absolute unsung heroes the lot of ya's!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> You can't beat a good cup of Rosie Lee!
> 
> Nice wee session with Dawn And Dave NC. Back with Dave NC and shoulders with the pair of them. And they say women natter...ffs every time we turned round Dave was off chatting somewhere!
> 
> Then off to NP & John's to watch grown men lift weights...what a day...it was like calf heaven (I think I have a fetish)..*.except NP coz he was being a big gilrs blouse and wouldn't get em out for the girls* :whistling: All filmed and ready to edit...this one may take a couple of days. Some really good stuff and some fricking funny bits. It's great to see 3 awesome bodybuilders training their nutz off but still being able to keep it humourful and not up their own @rses! Hats off to you chaps, absolute unsung heroes the lot of ya's!


I'll get em out when the time is right and not before :tongue: . It's my psychological 'issues' that keep me from wearing shorts on leg day. In my eyes they turn ito a big featureless mass which messes with the grey matter so I keep em covered. John had a look at me last week & said my calves had made big improvements. It was great seeing you both again & OMG what a workout! My legs are in pieces today. It's the first time John has had chance to really talk to Paul & it seems he really got on well with him. Seems odd, all these years two top flight Pro BBers living only a few miles apart never having gotten to know each other much. The gym business is a great way to network & I am now training with another of my heroes, PG. Awesome :cool2: I am flattered that my input on his prep is in some way helpful.

Tan,

I'll be breaking down your diet today & getting a true average over the week of your macros. I'll e mail you later but like I said, it looks good on the whole. Good meal patterns (clients aside), clean foods 99% of the time. It's just down to the numbers now so I'll see what I can come up with. Pop some simple carbs in PWO & then some slow burners at supper & you'll be reet. And remember, no taking carbs from another meal during the day to buffer the extra ones. I have spies you know....


----------



## Nine Pack

Spent a few hours pouring over your diet today & did loads of sums to calculate what you average out at. By your own admission you said you are a bit carb phobic.... you ain't kiddin either. 

I have a plan for your offseason that should see your body composition shift well in conjunction with the new training regime, will e mail it to you from the gym tomorrow.


----------



## ElfinTan

*I'll get em out when the time is right and not before * :tongue: *. It's my psychological 'issues' that keep me from wearing shorts on leg day. In my eyes they turn ito a big featureless mass which messes with the grey matter so I keep em covered.*

No worries....doesn't mean I won't pick on you though!

*It's the first time John has had chance to really talk to Paul & it seems he really got on well with him. Seems odd, all these years two top flight Pro BBers living only a few miles apart never having gotten to know each other much. The gym business is a great way to network & I am now training with another of my heroes, PG. Awesome * :cool2: * I am flattered that my input on his prep is in some way helpful.*

I know I said I didn't do the tree hugging stuff but I am true believer that things happen when they should and now is obviously the right time for whatever the reason is and that will become apparent sooner or later!

I honesty promisty not to take the extra carbs out of other meals. Yes I am a carb phobe. I think one of the prolems is everyone around me is dieting and getting leaner and I need to get it into my head that that is not my goal at the moment. Unfortunately I am a try to run before you can walk person and so impatient. I can however see that I have made progress over the last 12 months, especially after my tummy snip. I think that changed my whole body perception and I can't quite believe that is just might be possible to look half decent after so many years of resignation and covering up. And like I said I have the female scales problem...weight up = getting fat....point this weekend, bought some jeans a coupel of months back, took ages to find some that fit, they asre now too tight on the legs - female sirens with blue lights flashing says getting fat, reality probably is added muscle to legs. Baggy jeans from now on only to get rid of that head feck lol.

Bloody 'ell....this has turned into a novel:whistling:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> I can however see that I have made progress over the last 12 months, especially after my tummy snip. I think that changed my whole body perception and I can't quite believe that is just might be possible to look half decent after so many years of resignation and covering up. Don't forget to send me the doo-dah :thumb: And like I said I have the female scales problem...weight up = getting fat....exactly every womans numb spot point this weekend, bought some jeans a coupel of months back, took ages to find some that fit, they asre now too tight on the legs - female sirens with blue lights flashing says getting fat, reality probably is added muscle to legs. Baggy jeans from now on only to get rid of that head feck lol. Go in Next they have slouch fit which are baggy on the legs chuckle-buttie :thumb:
> 
> Bloody 'ell....this has turned into a novel:whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

If it helps, I had a female client who dropped *3* dress sizes whilst putting on a net 5lbs over 3 months. Her jeans didn't fit anymore, but only on the thighs, her waist had dropped. This is just positive shift in body composition so start to think more like a BBer & less like a girly.

Are you guys in the gym this morning? Going into work late today so thought perhaps I might mosey over to see your gaff.


----------



## Dawn

I can confirm that MsTan has indeed put size on those legs. Couldn't believe how meaty they looked yesterday when she donned the shorts for our workout  and not a dimple in sight (unlike me  )


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin - Next slouch sound good to me! I'll have a look around and see where I've uploaded my tummy pics. I know they are on here somewhere. Thing is they kept getting deleted off the ohotobucket thingy for being 'unsuitable' ffs. Since when have pics of a jellys belly and post op scar been classed as porn?

GG - 'nice' tops with sleeves have been off my shopping list for a while now:whistling:

Kitty - Meaty LMFAOOOOOOOOOOO You mean like a sunday roast

NP - yep we're in the gym:rolleyes: And went and bought sausages and before that nagged Mr G to have a meal before we left the gym which he wouldn't have done had I not pecked his head...but he was good and ate it as well as just now after we went shopping. Shape is definitely on the shift but like all I only focus on the bad bits...no different than anyone else in that respect....looks sternly at Dawn:innocent: 'Miss I only EVER see bi's'!!!

Right...I'll go and scoot me jelly belly pics out....on porn sites!


----------



## ElfinTan

Jelly belly - pre op, post op and 12 months post op. They are not in order but you should be able to work them out from the titles.

http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/elfintan/Tummy%20Tuck/


----------



## Nine Pack

I can see what great structure you have from them pics Tan. From where I sit, we need to pack on some side delt size as a priority to compliment the pelvis width & small waist. This will create an awesome X shape on stage. Female hip width can sometimes be a curse if combines with a big waist, but you have a dinky waist.

Check out James's thread on his board about lateral raises. Have a read of my post at the end & combine this method with the way I had the guys doing it at our place:

http://jamesllewellin.com/community/index.php?topic=26.0


----------



## ElfinTan

I can see what great structure you have from them pics Tan. From where I sit, we need to pack on some side delt size as a priority to compliment the pelvis width *big ass*  & small waist. This will create an awesome X shape on stage. Female hip width can sometimes be a curse if combines with a big waist, but you have a dinky waist *trust me it's not dinky it's an illusion created coz a have a wee bit of a v taper now in my back but that needs to be more.*

The last pics were taken in about may, I think I've made some shoulders gains and certainly on the arms. I can either take some pics or next time we see you I'm make sure I have big lady knickers on and we'll have a look. I know for certain I need more on my hams and glutes and quad sweep. V taper to catch up with back depth. I'll check out the shoulder stuff on James' but won't be doing shoulders til next Monday...coz I am not training everyday now lol! And yes...I do feel much better for it. Chest and arms today was a cracking workout. Nice and simple preceeded by calves. Dips, flat bench, incline iso bench, tri press down SS OH cables curls, OH single cable extensions & hammer curls. That was whilst showing a new guy through his programm. B;ess he's Polish and doesn't speak a word or English...is built like a bull and I don't speak Polish but am fluent in pidgin! Don't have me how we are communicating but we seem to be doing rather well! The best bit was telling him he had to widen his stance on squats to make room for his fat ass and belly:whistling:! I get away with murder sometimes!

Oh yeah...extra carbs have been added to pwo and pre bed! :thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> I get away with murder sometimes!


Unlike the Pole did :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Now now....we don't know that for sure! :whistling: But I think it could be a possibility! I'd like to think I scare him but fact is he could crush my skull with one hand lol


----------



## ElfinTan

And just to keep me out of trouble -

I filmed these chaps doing a leg session on Sunday.

Here's part 1 - Calves


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks Tan. I'll dig out my very iffy cardio shorts (the ones I am wearing in my profile article in Body fitness mag from a while ago) for the leg session with Paul & James at your place. My legs are coming through with striations now so should be looking better by then... 

See you soon.


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: If you start getting BDM we'll just stop and have a group hug! 

Naff all to report today. Half day so getting stuff ready for Germany jaunt this weekend. PG is invited to a charideeeee thing over there. Should be fun...ish!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: If you start getting BDM we'll just stop and have a group hug!
> 
> Naff all to report today. Half day so getting stuff ready for Germany jaunt this weekend. PG is invited to a *charideeeee thing* over there. Should be fun...ish!


Does a lot of work for charidee... doesn't like to talk about it though.. :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll pop a penny in ya bucket next time I see ya!


----------



## ElfinTan

Here's The 3 Stooges training legs part II






Makes me giggles this one does! :lol:


----------



## Nine Pack

Nice one Tan. I think I already know how part 3 finishes. Me on my back & Paul saying "last man standing" (John had tweaked his TFL during leg press so sat it out on lunges).


----------



## ElfinTan

Could I be soooooooooooo predictable:whistling: Don't think I'm picking on you...if I could ahve filmed Paul throwing a ****** the other week I would have done! :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Fab filmin n editin again babe, nice one :thumbup1:

Stumpy x


----------



## Galtonator

Any news on part 3. Your vids are great


----------



## Nine Pack

Galtonator said:


> Any news on part 3. Your vids are great


Get yourself to Paul's gym on sunday next week. You can catch the live show with Paul, James L & me. The three of us are doing legs (all of us dieting too so loads of excuses on the ready :whistling: )


----------



## Galtonator

If i lived that close Paul i would be a member! Unfortunatly i will be even furhter south than i live already in sunny Devon having a holiday.

Tan sorry if i have taken your journal off topic


----------



## ElfinTan

Galtonator - No probs mate. Pop in whenever you like and chat general sh*t! I've been away for the weekend but will hopefully get round to part III tomorrow or the day after and then as NP says will be filming Paul, Paul & James again over weekend as well as loads of footage of our seminar. Just call me Tan Tarrentino 

True to dieting style we have just bought a shed load of chocolate at the duty free shop and a bottle of brandy. Thats Xmas for a few people sorted!


----------



## ElfinTan

Training today was pants. Felt sluggish and tired. Still did it though and tomorrow is another day A nasty man has upped my carbs....I'll let him off though ;-)


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Training today was pants. Felt sluggish and tired. Still did it though and tomorrow is another day A *nasty man* has upped my carbs....I'll let him off though ;-)


You have a nasty man coming there tomorrow... :tongue:


----------



## Dawn

Oh eck I hope that nasty man's not going to be there when I am :\


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> Oh eck I hope that nasty man's not going to be there when I am :\


You never know.... :whistling:


----------



## Dawn

Oh, I've just remembered I have a Doctors appointment


----------



## Nine Pack

That's ok, I have plenty of time, I can wait around...

See you tomorrow Tan & PG. Got a few things for the charidee raffle. Even got me a pair of them 'shorts' things that other people wear for the leg workout shoot. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: Shorts Huh! I am going to be in leg heaven again. It's a tough life eye lead:whistling:

Apart from a couple of massages I did rock all today and ended up having a 'fat' day. I hate them...don't half mess with ya head. I think it's the result of trying to get some jeans yesterday...size 10 wouldn't go over me legs and size 12 were about a yard too big on the waist. I think a trip to Next is on the cards but that means going into Manchester and being around 'people'....shopping! What a nightmare!

I take it you will be dropping by in the morning Mr Nasty?


----------



## Dawn

> I take it you will be dropping by in the morning Mr Nasty?


I'm safe:whistling:

If you want to put muscle on misses you can't complain about big legs:rolleyes:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> :bounce: Shorts Huh! I am going to be in leg heaven again. It's a tough life eye lead:whistling:
> 
> Apart from a couple of massages I did rock all today and ended up having a 'fat' day. I hate them...don't half mess with ya head. I think it's the result of trying to get some jeans yesterday...size 10 wouldn't go over me legs and size 12 were about a yard too big on the waist. I think a trip to Next is on the cards but that means going into Manchester and being around 'people'....shopping! What a nightmare!
> 
> I take it you will be dropping by in the morning Mr Nasty?


Sometime mid morning I expect. I will try & get our resident NLP guy to meet up with you sometime. See if we can't turn those 'fat' days into ''ooh look, I'm growing, Paul was right all along!'' days. :whistling:

Time to resign yourself to cargo pants. Big quads dont fit in skimpy jeans missy. :cool2:


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> I'm safe:whistling:


Don't bank on it..... :tongue:


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> Don't bank on it..... :tongue:


Shucks:blush:


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS that's me told lol! And I've not even mentioned my muffin top:lol:...or the size 16 shirt I had to try on LMFAO!!!!!!! I'm not after skimpy jeans...I'd look a right t[email protected] so I don't mind baggy ones as long as they stay up ffs. Is that really toooooo much to ask lol? NP - I know I'm getting bigger - my common sense and logic tell me that it can't be fat because I don't eat ****e. It's just all very new and is taking some getting used to. I determined not to become one of those disillusioned ones who equate 'bulking' to getting fat. I see it all the time at the gym. Lads coming in thinking they are mass monsters when in reality the a fat monsters...which of course they are promptly told:thumb: It's amazing how suprised they look when you grab flabby tummies and arms! :innocent:


----------



## Guest

Dawn said:


> Shucks:blush:


your gonna get it :tt2: :laugh:

Stumpy x


----------



## Dawn

LOL, well he's gonna be waiting a long time cos I ain't down there until well after lunch hehe!!


----------



## Guest

Dawn said:


> LOL, well he's gonna be waiting a long time cos I ain't down there until well after lunch hehe!!


 :thumb: :thumb : you go girl, Tan gonna get it double whammy off boss man then :w00t:

Stumpy x


----------



## Dawn

LOL!! We've actually just arranged to train earlier as she's giving me a pummelling after


----------



## Nine Pack

Gotcha!!! :thumb:


----------



## Guest

Dawn said:


> LOL!! We've actually just arranged to train earlier as she's giving me a pummelling after





Nine Pack said:


> Gotcha!!! :thumb:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: go get him girls, keep smilin :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

And the thing that made me laugh today! (No not the thought of you in shorts NP!!!! although the declaration of love was rather nice whilst shopping in Aldi)...but this topped that!





 :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> And the thing that made me laugh today! (No not the thought of you in shorts NP!!!! although the declaration of love was rather nice whilst shopping in Aldi)...but this topped that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup1:


That's quality :thumb:

And the reason I love you... You have shown me a way to fit 2 more espresso's onto my current woefully inadequate 12 a day regime... :beer:

Probably why I am still awake at 2.48 in the morning.... :cursing:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> And the thing that made me laugh today! (No not the thought of you in shorts NP!!!! although the declaration of love was rather nice whilst shopping in Aldi)...but this topped that!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup1:


That is from the movie, "Never Back Down". What the trailer at the 2 minute mark.


----------



## ElfinTan

NP - Just HOW divine is the protein frappe thingy?????? I'll have to try one with pro pep on Sunday. We'll be there a bit earlier than you guys training as I need to do chesticles before you kick off so I can film ya's...so pro pep frappe post w/o seems like a jolly nice idea.

Winger - where've you been? I thought you had abandoned me! Anyway, nice to see you safe and well

Just did some bi's and tri's today. Should be doing them tomorrow woth chest but am not in the gym as I've loads to do for Saturday's seminar so decided to do arms today and chest at NP's on Sunday. And I've been so bloody hungry today it's unreal....proper scabby catting it. Am now going to go and have scrabbled eggs and some natty pb on rye toast....that should cover all bases! :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Tan I would never leave you or forsake you.


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: That's jolly nice to know!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> NP - Just HOW divine is the protein frappe thingy?????? I'll have to try one with pro pep on Sunday. We'll be there a bit earlier than you guys training as I need to do chesticles before you kick off so I can film ya's...so pro pep frappe post w/o seems like a jolly nice idea.
> 
> Sooo good. even John likes it. we are thinking of offering it in the Pro recovers for people as caffeine helps speed recovery.
> 
> Winger - where've you been? I thought you had abandoned me! Anyway, nice to see you safe and well
> 
> Just did some bi's and tri's today. Should be doing them tomorrow woth chest but am not in the gym as I've loads to do for Saturday's seminar so decided to do arms today and chest at NP's on Sunday. And I've been so bloody hungry today it's unreal....*proper scabby catting it.* Am now going to go and have scrabbled eggs and some natty pb on rye toast....that should cover all bases! :thumbup1:


"Scabby catting it"? I'm a northerner born & bred, yet that's still a new one on me. care to elaborate?

See you guys on sat morning then. Looking forward to it & James is okey dokey for a leg bashing on the sunday too.

Does my gym make my legs look fat? :tongue: Hope I remember to bring me shorts...


----------



## ElfinTan

I'l make sure the lighting is flattering darlink' (said is arty farty director voice)

'Scabby catting' = so hungry you would eat a scabby cat!

Woke up again last night bloody hungry but managed to fall back to sleep...luckily for the cat.

Have been busy making food for tomorrow...the non diety things first, chilli (pretty clean), banana bread (high protein and good fats but with simple carbs in too) and just mooching for a cardiac choccy brownie recipe to keep Eric Guy happy. I'll marinade all the chicken later and cook it along with rice in the morning and prep the salad.

Happy Days!


----------



## Guest

Yo baby nice to see you today :thumb: just wanted to know where you got those baby's heads from when you were doin bicep curls on the cable jeez woman they is huge, you look faberoonies :thumbup1:

Stumpy xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Its' amazing what you get in a 'lucky bag' nowadays! Good to see you too Honey. Looked like you were having a jolly fine workout!


----------



## Guest

I was sweatin like a cornered virgin :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Bloody distant memory that is! :whistling:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Bloody distant memory that is! :whistling:


 :001_tt2:

i had immaculate conceptions, my bits are still intact ............I replaced them every month :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok....Mary! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS - can't find where I journalled my new training schedule!!!!!!!!! I'm all confuddled!


----------



## ElfinTan

Trained hams, glutes and calves today. Should have done them yesterday but was still knackered from weekend and also had 3 clients in that weren't exactly built like knots on cotton so decided to be sensible for once and not over do it! Can't be @rsed putting weights and stuff but I did seated and stadning calf raises, 4 sets each. Weighted reverse hypers, cable leg raises, DB deads, weighted Nordic Extensions and finished off with lying ham curls. Pretty much 4 sets of each. Felt a bit slow to start off but got revving up as I went along. Buns of steel will be mine....either that or walking like a demented duck!


----------



## ElfinTan

And here's what I did with the rest of my day.


----------



## Predator

ElfinTan said:


> And here's what I did with the rest of my day.


WICKED SH1T! :thumb:

Predator


----------



## ElfinTan

Glad you liked it! It was a fun one to film and edit. These guys are just awesome....and very funny!

I have to say I have jolly sore hams today so quads with Dawn was interesting lol. Even more interesting as we are built very differently so we seem to find that exercises that hit my quads, hit her hams and glutes so we had to jiggle things around a bit. Plus Dawn is dieting so we didn't want to do anything mega heavy. It was a good one anyway. I did, staggered squat machine (thanks Mr Booth...tis a good one that) after a warm up on leg press, then supersetted leg extensions with smith front squats and finished off with a couple of sets of single leg extensions. Resigned myself to buying jeans a size too big today so they fit around the legs and have to belt them up at the waist. Nice rest day again tomorrow so hopefull I can start putting the vid clips from the seminar at weekend together. Fun, fun, fun:thumb:


----------



## Guest

Cut a v out of the back of em n stitch chuck :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

That's too much like hard work....I'll stick to me belted slouchy gorgeous grungy chick look for now LOL!


----------



## Predator

Well I trained legs last night and a personal best on leg press at 370kgs....... No laughing from the bigger boys please!! 

I had not gone heavy on leg press for over a year, so I was very happy. The vid obviously got me in the mood! 

Thanks Hun

Pred XX


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool Bananas! Glad you got some motivation off it! Mybest leg press is around 305kg. I love leg press. Probably one of my favourite exercises.

I have to say this geting big lark for a burd really does do your head in. I feel a right frump at the moment but will keep at it. The scales at the gym put me just under 11 frigging stone AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! Must be water:whistling: LMFAOOOOOO!


----------



## Predator

ElfinTan said:


> Cool Bananas! Glad you got some motivation off it! Mybest leg press is around 305kg. I love leg press. Probably one of my favourite exercises.


Well I was feeling good! Now I feel like a wimp lol!

I'll have to get at least 100kgs over you! :cursing:

Well done Hun. That's bloody impressive! :thumbup1:

Pred


----------



## Nine Pack

Love the sepia effect on the video (or have my eyes just gone heavily bloodshot? :laugh.

Thanks Tan, that was awesome. I really enjoyed my workout at your gaff on Monday, my lats were in pieces till wednesday from that workout Paul suggested. :thumb:

I survived the trip to Sweden but due to going borderline keto for three days due to the unavailability of non UFO (unidentified fried object) potatoes in restaurants I have dropped a good six pounds since Tuesday mg: Just water & glycogen tho so a bit of a refeed is due, I am no carb phobe. :cool2:

Look forward to seeing you guys on Sunday. Got some good stuff on chest to show you all...


----------



## ElfinTan

Good stuff on chest! Why have you had a new tattoo? :whistling:

I thought it was all meatballs and flatpacks in Sweden! Me and Dawn are going to do some shoulders before you lot kill each other so I can film it if you fancy taking us through shoulders like boulders. And I see you found the yooootoooob comments LMFAO!

Pred - Both our leg presses are pre weighted, one with around 85kg and the other with 145kg so there is no messing about.....you're not telling me you weight nearly 170kg ffs:rolleyes:

Had a jolly nice hams/glutes and back session today although I'm still not used to this day on day off malarky. With back I'm concentyraing more on width rather than thickness as this is definitely lacking at the mo....as for hams and glutes...well they are non existant ffs lol All a work in progress. Will get back into cardio on Monday and lower back is looking rather flabby again after a few weeks not doing any cardio. Nothing that can't be remedied!

Getting a treatment off Austin The B'stard tomorrow and soooooooooo not looking forward to it...it will hurt and I will squeal...ALOT!


----------



## Predator

ElfinTan said:


> Pred - Both our leg presses are pre weighted, one with around 85kg and the other with 145kg so there is no messing about.....you're not telling me you weight nearly 170kg ffs:rolleyes:


I wish mine were pre weighted lol. I have to keep humping the weights on after each bloody set. I wonder what just the leg press weighs?

I only weigh about 80kgs PMSL! I meant I've got to be able to push at least 100kgs more than you. Not weigh 100kgs more, lol

Pred


----------



## ElfinTan

Ooooops! My mistake lol! Is that the law...100kgs more than the girlies:laugh: Bless some of the lads at our place will be mortified (only some thought lol) :tongue:


----------



## Predator

ElfinTan said:


> Ooooops! My mistake lol! Is that the law...100kgs more than the girlies:laugh: Bless some of the lads at our place will be mortified (only some thought lol) :tongue:


It would be usually but you're 'Action Tan'. LOL :thumb:

I do want to get to 400kgs by the end of the year. Do you have a set goal for the end of the year at all? I never used to do that, but I find it's working quite well.

Predator


----------



## cardio sux

ElfinTan said:


> And here's what I did with the rest of my day.


blooming animals !!! whos the music by ??

them bb threw the legs thingymebobs look blooming sexy .. so i've been doing them at home with me broom... yes i am that sad  gonna fit them into me next legs workout. 

blooming great blog Tan,its like a good book you just can't put down. it really does get me in the kick ass mood before hitting the gym  being closer to 40 years old then 30 i need all the pre mental will power pmsl :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Pred - I was weight chasing earlier on in the year but not so much now. I'm trying to 'build' a certain shape rather than just 'get' big and am concentraining on areas that need to catch up so that is the plan of action at the moment. My hams and glutes are lacking as is back width. I do like the 'big 3' but the only one I do every time at the moment is flat bench and I've got that to 72.5kg for 1 rep and have stuck there for a couple of weeks. With squats I now stick around 70kg so I can go snake belly low and hit my glutes, I've not DL for ages. With everything else I just go on how I feel on the day. I figure by muscles haven't got a clue what I'm lifting and all they know is 'it's heavy' or it's not so some days it's more and some less. A 350kg leg press would be nice though:lol:

Sioux - Awe cheers Honey! I'm glad you're enjoying my mindless drivel. The music is by Black Label Society, Zak Wild has a delicious voice:tongue:, makes me go all weak at the knees! And there is nowt wrong with being closer to 40 than 30....I am too at 38 (I'm sure I'm not THAT old though....will check birth certificate AGAIN)! Feel free to join in whenever you pop by:thumbup1:


----------



## Predator

I spent all of my training life just going for shape. But I've never really been big or extremely strong. I guess I am for my weight and manage to surprise even the bigger guys in the gym. I've just never gone for power lifting.

Now I'm trying to really get my strength up and size. Call it vanity but I hate the fact I've lost most of my shape and leaness. I kind of feel average looking but getting stronger. 

I think I'll train heavy until the later part of the year and then try to get my shape back. 

You've definitely got a great shape and great strength! Well done. :thumbup1:

Predator


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey vanity is probably the main reason we all do this....certainly one of my reasons. I fancied powerlifting for a while but all my levers are in the srong place and I'm not ideally built for it so I was likely to do myself more harm than good.


----------



## Nine Pack

*"I do like the 'big 3' but the only one I do every time at the moment is flat bench and I've got that to 72.5kg for 1 rep and have stuck there for a couple of weeks."*

Any chance I can convince you to ditch the flat press altogether & stick to incline & decline? Flat presses offer no extra benefit for muscular growth, only extra injury risk. the small rotation of the humerus from an incline or decline position reduces the risk of an RC strain massively.


----------



## ElfinTan

I know the probs that flat bench can bring so I'm mega careful and even the inckling of a twinge and I stop. In fact I didn't do them for ages because of that reason. I've only really got into it this past couple of months so maybe it's time for a change. I have to say though that I have noticed a difference in chesticles and it was my 'UGGA UGGA' lift:thumb:


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Flat presses offer no extra benefit for muscular growth, only extra injury risk. the small rotation of the humerus from an incline or decline position reduces the risk of an RC strain massively.


When someone sees you work out what is the first question they ask?

"How much do you bench?"....lol


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> When someone sees you work out what is the first question they ask?
> 
> "How much do you bench?"....lol


lol...not quite the same problem if you're a lass! It's more of a shock when they actually see you bench:thumb: Yes it's an ego thing and I'm not ashamed to admit it!

Just got back from NP where he took me, Dawn and DaveNC through a jolly fine, swift and to the point shoulder session. I really enjoyed not only the session but being forced out of my comfort zone. Cheers Mukka!


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> lol...not quite the same problem if you're a lass! It's more of a shock when they actually see you bench:thumb: Yes it's an ego thing and I'm not ashamed to admit it!
> 
> Just got back from NP where he took me, Dawn and DaveNC through a jolly fine, swift and to the point shoulder session. I really enjoyed not only the session but being forced out of my comfort zone. Cheers Mukka!


Ha ha boss man has some fine moves for shoulders doesn't he........the type that just hit the spot :thumbup1:

Lin x


----------



## Nine Pack

You are most welcome Tan, it was good seeing you guys work hard. I feel rather fat now after seeing Paul. It's a good thing though as I know I need to keep pushing.

On the subject of the flat bench, I am going to have to try once again to have you ditch it. The problem is that the early stages of damage are invariably being done long before the 'twinge' is felt, at which point backing off can be a case of too little, too late.

Given the fact that the exercise offers no extra benefit for muscle growth whatsoever over inclines or declines, ask yourself is it really worth the increased risk from a BBers perspective? Now you may not ever have a problem, but on the flipside you might also put yourself out of the game for six months if it goes t1ts up. I don't want to sound like I am nagging, I do genuinely care about your progress & see it as my duty to at least try.

Don't be mad...


----------



## Dawn

Wimpy-poos here 

Thanks to both Paul and Tania today for training with the wimps from Chorley. Got some great moves to take away there and have to say that although the session was not as much as we'd normally do I can certainly feel the old delts have been used!!


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> Wimpy-poos here
> 
> Thanks to both Paul and Tania today for training with the wimps from Chorley. Got some great moves to take away there and have to say that although the session was not as much as we'd normally do I can certainly feel the old delts have been used!!


Delts are one of those parts where I feel less really is more. They get so much secondary stimulation from the other upper body sessions that they need to be hit hard, but whilst digging as little into recovery reserves as possible, hence the reduced volume. This is especially important for natural Bbers.

Your condition is definitely coming through now Dawn. I could see the separation in your back popping through during those military presses. Keep pushing to the wire. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn

Thanks Paul, 5 weeks to go 

(Sorry for hijacking your journal Tania)


----------



## ElfinTan

Hijack away Honey! All yours to use and abuse as you see fit!

NP - I won't get mad at you for doing the mother hen bit:whistling: I totally understand where you are coming from. I'm not promising I'm never going to bench again...coz I like it..but I will take your fine clucking into consideration and give incline a bash. Actually a new challenge for me as I've only inclined with a bar a couple of times and it was a bit shakey.

And YOU feel fat next to Mr Fecking Skinned Rabbit....how the bloody hell do you think I feel????? Everyone and their bloody uncle is dropping bodyfat like it's going out of fashion - boyfriend, bessy mate, geezer telling me to eat more carbs - it's a fooking conspiracy. Joking aside, he is bloody lean isn't he and it can be a mind flip especially when getting ready for a show, he'll have dropped more by Wednesday as has just had date and walnut cake (home made of course) with ice cream which will send his metabolism into overdrive (if I didn't love him I'd sooooooooooo hate him) :bounce:


----------



## Dawn

Soon be your turn to look like a skinned rabbit 

Dave says Paul's a fat git for eating that


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Hijack away Honey! All yours to use and abuse as you see fit!
> 
> NP - I won't get mad at you for doing the mother hen bit:whistling: I totally understand where you are coming from. I'm not promising I'm never going to bench again...coz I like it..but I will take your fine clucking into consideration and give incline a bash. Actually a new challenge for me as I've only inclined with a bar a couple of times and it was a bit shakey.
> 
> And YOU feel fat next to Mr Fecking Skinned Rabbit....how the bloody hell do you think I feel????? Everyone and their bloody uncle is dropping bodyfat like it's going out of fashion - boyfriend, bessy mate, geezer telling me to eat more carbs - it's a fooking conspiracy. Joking aside, he is bloody lean isn't he and it can be a mind flip especially when getting ready for a show, he'll have dropped more by Wednesday as has just had *date and walnut cake (home made of course)* with ice cream which will send his metabolism into overdrive (if I didn't love him I'd sooooooooooo hate him) :bounce:


Gimme, gimme, gimme.... NOW!! :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Patience my child - I promise after all of you have finished starving yourselves we'll have a get together with nice eating!

Battered bi's and tri's this evening and it was good - felt like I had bleeding armbands on at one point which was rather weird.

Finished the vid clip of the seminar so will post it in a mo - all in all a nice ol' day. Started back with cardio today, I figure 3 weeks rest is enough!


----------



## ElfinTan

Here it is.....

On the 30th Aug we had a weightlifting/training seminar at our Olympic Gym in Eccles. It was a cracking day with superb input from some of the UK's best and most respected male and female bodybuilders....here's a bit of a taster of the day!






Thanks again to everyone.

Paul & Tania


----------



## ElfinTan

Just glams today! Still targeting them - think it might be working! Bloody hope so or verily I will be p*ssed off!


----------



## ElfinTan

Had a really cracking session with Dawn today. We decided not to go heavy because Dawn is 5 weeks out and we don't want to risk injury now so went for a good flush through getting the old chesticles nice and pumped so Mr G recommend the following -

Incline DB Flys straight into Presses

8kgx 12 x 12 for warm up

10kg x 12 x 12

25lb x 10 x 10

25lb x 10 35lb x 10

Decline Chest Press Machine Triple Drop set

3pl x 12 warm up

6plx 4 - 6, 4 x 5 - 7pl, 2plx 6 - 8 twice

21's Cables Cross Overs x 3

30lb

Chin height x 7

To the side x 7

Normal x 7

That was it...short sweet and pumped! He's a clever lad that Mr G:thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

No flat bench. :thumbup1: :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac

Nine Pack said:


> No flat bench. :thumbup1: :thumb:


Don't worry NP you've got a spy in the camp :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn doesn't like flat benching anyway lol!!!! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue: And if you 2 start ganging up on me I'll have to stop baking! :whistling:

Just got 2 new gluten and butter free recipes for brownies off Malika today and some quinoa flour off ParaM....can't wait to play at weekend!


----------



## Gumball

Hey Tan, sorry to junk your thread but was wondering if the cd of photos ever showed up??

I'll have to get your email too. Hope both you and Paul are well!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hi Honey! Yes we got them yesterday. I meant to email you but didn't get round to it! Thanks again. I'm just waiting for Roger's then hopefully O'll be able to put something together. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy it's Friday:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

That means no work for 2 whole days...not that I actually have a difficult working week but it will be nice not to be in the gym for 2 days...well not our gym anyway..but shall be over at NP's on Sunday to do back with nice Gavin.

Just a quick leg session today as was late starting waiting for LaLa to turn up so just super setted squat machine (40kg,60kg, 80kg, 12-15) with seated curls (3 x 10 - 15) and leg press (145kg, 195kg,245kg x 15) with leg extensions (3x8-10) and then went on to do some targeted glutes. One on the cables and a Mr George special on the iso-lateral incline chest press....don't ask but it bloody works! All done and dusted in 50 mins.

Well that's all folks!


----------



## Dawn

Dawn doesn't flat bench cos it hurts Dawn's rotator......now where did I read it was bad for that


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Funny old week. I seem to have a meeting of 'spots' r us' going on these past few days...bloody hormones. Feel dumpy but can see quad seperation...bloody hormones AND am having a fight with a video camera and editing programm...nowt to do with hormones! Training jolly nice, glams and shoulders today...swift but hopefully effective. I really do need to find a regular TP to get more umpf into workouts. Hopefully when PG has finished dieting and has won the Uni then I shall rope him in to put me through my paces...til then tis just me an ma dawg! :thumb:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Hopefully when PG has finished dieting and has won the Uni


Amen :thumb:


----------



## Dawn

Must be something in th'air this week:sad:


----------



## ElfinTan

You're due the curse Honey!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Not you Para - well I don't think so anyway...FFS you're angry enough ;-)


----------



## ElfinTan

YAYYYYYYYYYYY it's Friday!!!! Long week...but not a bad week! I don't know why I' so giddy that it's Friday as we are in the gym tomorrow AND Sunday so it's hardly a weekend off lol. Had a bonny wee chest and tri's today. Kept it simple and it felt good..and yes I flat benched...last one for a while though. I wanted to crack the 70kg but didn't quite make it, 65kg popped up quite easily jus didn't have the extra wee umpf for the last. Ah well never mind. No one is keeping score. Also did dips, incline SM press and 21's on the cables. Finished tri's with underhand pull downs (singles), OH cables press, DB skulls and some kick backs.


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Not you Para - well I don't think so anyway...FFS you're angry enough ;-)


Well my therapist says i'm displaying definite signs of improvement - i've only chinned two patients this week! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I sooooooooo proud of you! :whistling: :thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn

Aye, but Sunday in the gym you have good company


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> Aye, but Sunday in the gym you have *good* *company*


Are you sure? I'll be there you know. :tongue: I'm a total zombie now. even blinking & breathing is becoming a bit of a chore. Had an impromptu posedown in front of everyone with John (which was thrown at me without warning) at his 40th doo last night. Felt tiny but at least I was in good nick.


----------



## ElfinTan

I think Dawn meant the BNBF Meet LMFAO!

So you're real Mr Grumpy now huh? OH GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ;-)

Made stiffado for tea and off to pick some more blackberries and make jam and banana bread for Gav...then off out ont'tiles with LaLa. Probably be back in by 10 with cocoa and a bun lol My life is just a whirl! ;-)


----------



## ElfinTan

Played at Ninepacks today with Gav and jolly good fun it was too. We trained calves, quads and hams and had a play on their machines which was ace. Love the V squat thingy and I want a sissy squat doodah. Cracking workout...I think I might have scared Gav a wee bit lol...got up to 320kg on leg press which was cool. The whole session wipes me out and by the time I'd had some scram when we got in I was ready for a dragon snap:thumbup1:

I've decided to 'stop' training back on a weekly basis except for chins and straight arm pull downs and then every 3rdish week just give it a wee blast. It's becoming the dominant bodypart and I don't want it to get any thicker at this stage as it will look too masculine. Certainly no heavy work for a while....need to train smart!


----------



## ElfinTan

Billy No Mates did bugger all! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Plodding on!


----------



## ElfinTan

NP - your pancakes.

2 whole eggs

2 scoops vanilla or choc pro pep

splosh of skimmed milk or water

drizzle walnut oil

2 heaped table spoons of either wholemeal flour/soya flour/quinoa flour/ wheat or oat bran.

1/2 teaspon baking powder.

Whisk everything except the flour and baking powder with leccy mixer the seive them in and mix again. Add more milk if the batter is too thick. Pour and cook on griddle or pan and enjoy.

Failing that I'll make them and bring them on Saturday when we're over to play at your house....just let me know lol!


----------



## Nine Pack

:rockon: Thanks Tan. I'll be scoffing these down on the saturday at southport

I have no doubt.


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll be scoffing em down this weekend


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> I'll be scoffing em down this weekend


maybe, but I'll be carbing up so there may even be maple syrup in the equation. :tongue:


----------



## Dawn

I'm off, you're talking about food :\


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah I'm becoming more obsessed with food the more you lot diet....I'm going to be terrible when I diet. Just have to make sure you lot aren't so I can feed you all LMFAO x

7 days to go and then life gets back to normal Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!!!! Luckily only the last two weeks this year have started to get tough so it's managable.

Have been off the Var now for a week and even though my weight has not changed a jot I do feel less...erm...junky....but in a good way. It must be psychological. Well what ever it is doesn't really matter! Off to NP's in a bit to watch the lovely men going through their poses and make nice Gav squeal coz he's having his legs 'done'!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Gav squeal coz he's having his legs 'done'!


That's what you should video..lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

Most of my clients squeal when having their legs done....  Probably why I a bit low on repeat customers lol!


----------



## Nine Pack

May have a new regular client for you Tan. My significant other, Paula, might mosey down with me once a week once I start training regularly at yours a couple of days a week. I'm not ruthless enough I think.


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> Most of my clients squeal when having their legs done....  Probably why I a bit low on repeat customers lol!


Um, I've always wondered why you're not always sporting a black eye cos I've wanted to kick you in the face pretty often. It's only cos I couldn't hurt a loved one that I don't:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn...I have become very skilled in avoiding flailing arms and feet...intentional or not! It's Nimja training you know xx

NP - Just ley me know when.

Oh yeah....tried Vitargo in my P/W drink on Friday:ban:is all I can say! I'm sticking to my honey...the stuff tastes sh*te.


----------



## ElfinTan

Well only 5 more sleeps until the Universe:thumb: I better practise my shouting voice although that shouldn't be difficult me being so demure and all! :whistling: Over 20 of us going so I'm sure we will be able to make a decent amount of racket.

Lovely juvely legs today with Shabba. Nice and simple super 3's which is 3 sets 20, 15 & 10 reps. Acheivement of the day was leg press 245kg x 15. Shab is dieting and fasting so we kept it nice and swift with seated/standing calf raises, hypers, seated hams, leg press and leg extensions. Done and dusted in 40 mins. I finished off with some nut crackers for glutes! :rockon:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Well only 5 more sleeps until the Universe:thumb: *I better practise my shouting voice although that shouldn't be difficult me being so demure and all*! :whistling: Over 20 of us going so I'm sure we will be able to make a decent amount of racket.
> 
> Lovely juvely legs today with Shabba. Nice and simple super 3's which is 3 sets 20, 15 & 10 reps. Acheivement of the day was leg press 245kg x 15. Shab is dieting and fasting so we kept it nice and swift with seated/standing calf raises, hypers, seated hams, leg press and leg extensions. Done and dusted in 40 mins. I finished off with some *nut crackers* for glutes! :rockon:


Do you wanna lend my girlie gob Tan :whistling: ..........wtf are nut crackers :confused1:

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

That's 2 of us all demure...then add Dawn!

Nut Crackers are glute exercises...to get butt cheeeks you can crack nuts with:thumbup1: Bloody hurt they do. I show you next time we play at your house lol


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> That's 2 of us all demure...then add Dawn!
> 
> Nut Crackers are glute exercises...to get butt cheeeks you can crack nuts with:thumbup1: Bloody hurt they do. I show you next time we play at your house lol


Ar so Dawn's the gobsh1te then 

I go playin flyin to foreign lands on the 11th so wont see you till I get back :cursing:

Lill x


----------



## Dawn

Right that's it. I'm off


----------



## Nine Pack

I have a good glute exercise for you Tan. Will show you on friday when I pop over to see you. We can exchange a pearl of my knowledge for your exceptional baking skills... :thumb:


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> I have a good glute exercise for you Tan.


You do realise that Tan is happy in her relationship with PG and I thought you were happily married:laugh:


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> You do realise that Tan is happy in her relationship with PG and I thought you were happily married:laugh:


Trust you to lower the tone 

I meant a real glute exercise. Anyway, you should know that a week out from a show I'm incapable of making smutty jokes. That dept has officially shut down for the winter. :tongue:


----------



## Dawn

Hehe, just think I'm high on the diet myself  and besides, I can't talk like that on MT, I have to behave as an example so I need to let my hair down elsewhere


----------



## ElfinTan

Yayyyyyyyyyy at last almost some smut in my journal:laugh: I was going to put muself forward for a bloody sainthood!

NP - Any butt busters are a welcome addition.

Lin - Dawn isn't a gobshoit...just vocal:whistling:

It was a really slow start to today. Counting the days down to Saturday so they a dragging a bit. Had a cracking shoulder session with Shab though. Really felt it where it was supposed to hit and nowhere else. You know sometimes you do boulders and your tri's get knackered? Well not today. Boulders felt like rugby balls....probably didn't look like them lol. Saying that I'm actually pretty pleased with my shoulders all in all, just rear delts could do with bringing on a bit to give them a nice roundness.

Smith Machine Behind Shoulder Press (weights not including SM weight)

10kg x 20

15kg x 13

17.5 x 10

Smith Machine Shoulder Press ala Markus Ruhl

20kg x 20

25kg x 14

17.5 x 20 - realised when I started pressing that we had put the wrong weight on so just did a nice steady set with them.

Seated Side Laterals

4kg x 20

5kg x 15

7kg x 10 drop 4kg x 8

Single Arm Rear Delts

30lb x 12

40lb x 12

50lb x 8

Reverse Pec Deck

48lb x 10 x 2

:rockon:


----------



## Dawn

Coming in here to hide cos I'm not a happy bunny today so I'm off to the gym to take it out on the stepper.


----------



## ElfinTan

Wassup Honey? Get that stepper battered! Are you having week out wobbles? x


----------



## Dawn

All whinging done in my own journal to keep this one jolly and somewhere to escape 

Feeling better but not sure about the stepper hehe!!

You're home early tonight


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup! Early finish on a Wednesday so Stewart can play til his hearts content with the vacuum cleaner! :whistling: I'll pop over to the winging journal:tongue:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey elfintan

whats ruhl pressing? i know the guy had brutal shoulders....


----------



## ElfinTan

We do them on the Smith. You place yourself on a slight recline under the bar so that when it's lowered it comes to your nose...does that make sense?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I got ya.... like 85 degrees on the bench.

any benefits from these over regular pressing?


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah just slightly back. I reckon it's that constant tension sh*te lol. Like I said after that workout I could ONLY feel it on my shoulders and nowhere else. The ROM is smaller and on the SM quite specific.


----------



## ElfinTan

Went into work late today so the 50 minute walk to the gym was my cardio. Have decided that it will be my pre contest cardio because there is no 'stop' button. Basically once I've set off I have to get there or I just end up sat in a field:rolleyes:

Me and Dawn were supposed to be training together this afternoon but it ended up us just training kind of in the same vicinity as I got held up at the counter just as we were about to start. It was her last leg session before her comp next week so I was just tagging along to keep her company really and did a giant set of leg press, leg extensions and lying ham curls. After she deserted me (only kidding honey) I did a bit of bi's. DB curls 7kg,9kg, 25lb x 10 x 3, OH cable curls 30lb x 12, 40lb x 10 50lb x 8, and some cross body cable curls 20lb x 10, 30lb x 10 40lb x 6. That was it, nothing fancy.

I've just finished baking my order of cakes for this weekend for planned carb ups and post contest yummies....I think I need to do a banana loaf too:thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Went into work late today so the 50 minute walk to the gym was my cardio. Have decided that it will be my pre contest cardio because there is no 'stop' button. Basically once I've set off I have to get there or I just end up sat in a field:rolleyes:


 :thumb: lmao you chuffin nutter xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

With Gypo looking at me wondering what the heckers is going on!!!!!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> ..I think I need to do a banana loaf too:thumbup1:


I recommend the pot brownies. :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

I haven't got a clue what you are talking about! :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks for the cake Tan. It's sat on the bar at home now & seems to have learnt telepathy... Won't touch it till sunday though & then just a wee smidge. It smells fan-firking-tastic. You are one talented bakist. 

If I don't qualify at Leeds I will consume the entire thing in one sitting 

Hope you liked the glute exercise I showed you. It takes some time to get used to but once you find your groove, it's a killer. I have gone up to 60kg on it with good form, so I expect you to be not far off after watching you leg press some prodigious poundages last week. I have one more that I remembered on the way back but it needs some careful instruction & a keen spotter to avoid any unpleasantness.

PG is looking exactly how he should do at this point, filling our nicely. He has got to keep eating as there is still a lot of tissue to fill. It looks like he is filling up with glycogen mainly from the floor upwards. Can't be conservative now, this is the time to be bold & eat, eat, eat! See you guys tomorrow.


----------



## ElfinTan

I don't know about talented or just able to wing it well ;-)

I've just put a couple of undercoats on PG and yes he is looking mighty fine...in fact he is flexing his striated quads at me as I type (not everyone can say that lol). I'll do my best to make him eat. I think he's finding it difficult to totally let go of the reins as this is soooo new for him.

I had a play around with the glute exercise and it can be done on the smith machine quite nicely. That way there is no need to actually hold onto the weight but you do need to put something under the bar! I've discovered that resting the other leg actually on the bench takes it off my ham and onto the glute so happy days on that one. I was doing something similar put 2 legged on the floor so just a notch up from them really!

I'm really looking forward to this weekend and maybe one day it will be my turn LMFAO. NP thanks for all your input. So many things have made this comp prep so much more...actually enjoyable and you are one of them. Another pair of eyes, ears and set of ideas have brought in another dimension and coming over to see you and John have forced things to be so much less insular. So the cake is a small price to pay x

Banana loaf is now ready too


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> So many things have made this comp prep so much more...actually enjoyable


It definitely hasn't gone unnoticed by your customers :whistling: 

See ya tomorrow guys,my very best wishes Paul :thumb:

bring that title home! :beer:


----------



## MALONEG

Tan very good read when is the next leg sesh been working on my leg press. Hope to see you to moz dont forget my cake only joking never

did get any of johns cake.


----------



## ElfinTan

Para - well no weights being thrown down the gym is a definite improvement!

Gav - When all this is over I'll make you your very own...or you could try making big puppy dog eyes ala Gypo at NP on Sunday lol.


----------



## Nine Pack

Bump. How ya been Tan? All eyes have been on PG last few days but how are you getting on chuck? I'm there Thurs morning so we can all catch up & start making plans for an offseason assault.


----------



## ElfinTan

Good to see you today! I've been training as per normal all week just not really had the time to update in here. I have to say the lasses at weekend blew me away. Something to aspire to but I think at my grand old age pretty impossible to acheive. That's not being negative just realistic. But I'll break my bllx trying!!! I'm not one for 'having a go'....either do and do it right or don't do it. I'll probably look towards the NAC show next year as they have an over 35's class and the internationa, standard is very good but at least it would be comparing apples with apples and not teabags!  If I could go for anything it would be physique but the very likely potential pay off is not something I am prepared to risk. I'm too naturally tomboyish and the meerest sniff of anything potent would have disasterous results....so fricking high bling heels it is FFS! LMFAO


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah gone back to 4 day split coz the day on day off malarki was confusing the bejeeezus out of me as I was training something different with Dawn every week and then on a Sunday up and NP's and I just couldn't keep track. New malarki as follows.

Mon - Calves, Hams, Quads

Tues - Chest & Tri's

Wed - not major training day but will do glute busters and abs

Thurs - Back n Bi's

Fri - Hams, Glutes and Shoulders. - evening abs!


----------



## ElfinTan

Specifically targeting glutes I do a few things. On is a series of what looks like really girly sh*t rear leg raises with ankle weights - each set has 60 - 80 reps and really fricking tough. Simple but very effective and shown to me by Ms Glutes Malika Zitouni. Then I also do rear leg raises on a bench attached to low pulley. I also use our iso lateral incline chest press the wrond way round and hook my feet under the handle and push up like that. Then there are single glute raises done on the smith machine, lying on the floor with foot resting on a bench (combination of ideas from NinePack and then expanded on by me lol).

Then of course there are the usuall squats/leg press/hypers/rear hypers. Obviously I don't do all of them every session lol. I WANT THAT BIG ASS!!!!!!


----------



## MALONEG

Tan i am training delts on sun if you fancey it just let me know if you are

coming over to pauls on sunday


----------



## Dawn

Sorry Maloneg, I've hijacked her. She's coming to Glasgow with me


----------



## ParaManiac

Dawn said:


> Sorry Maloneg, I've hijacked her. She's coming to Glasgow with me


Best of luck Dawn x :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

Give em Hell Dawny!!


----------



## Dawn

Thanks guys


----------



## Guest

Dawn said:


> Thanks guys


Go get em gal :thumb: :thumb :

Lind xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Didn't get back from scotland until 2ish so didn't train today as I had a couple of clients in and then had to do a couple of inductions.

Reallt enjoyed the BNBF finals and I have to say my voice is a wee bit on the crackly side from all the hollering. Super duper well done to Dawn who took 3rd in her very tough class. Acemondo my wee Pocket Rocket! :bounce:


----------



## Guest

ElfinTan said:


> Didn't get back from scotland until 2ish so didn't train today as I had a couple of clients in and then had to do a couple of inductions.
> 
> Reallt enjoyed the BNBF finals and I have to say my voice is a wee bit on the crackly side from all the hollering. Super duper well done to Dawn who took 3rd in her very tough class. Acemondo my wee Pocket Rocket! :bounce:


WOOOOOOOOOYAY Dawn fantasticals :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dawn

Thanks Lin.

Tania, thanks so much for being my tanner and officially sealing the perceived gay relationship we have (PMSL!!). That will really get the tongues wagging now and not ours hehe!! Thank you and Paul so much for coming all the way with us, you're such great company and I'm sure I wouldn't have been as calm without you. Even my sister said you ooze a warmth that just makes you as lovely as you are  Love ya loads (say that in a Geordie accent please).


----------



## ElfinTan

Awwwe Shucks! Tell you sister it was just wind!

Yes I have to say that tanning up certainly seals a friendship! :tongue: You don't have to thank us for anything. You two went out of your way last weekend for us and it made life so much easier so what goes round comes round!

I'm getting married in the schpppppring time!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Awwwe Shucks! Tell you sister it was just wind!
> 
> * Yes I have to say that tanning up certainly seals a friendship!* :tongue: You don't have to thank us for anything. You two went out of your way last weekend for us and it made life so much easier so what goes round comes round!
> 
> I'm getting married in the schpppppring time!


Married hey???? WOOO HOOOOO :thumb:

Agree on the tanning thing.... Theres only one person I can let tan me and that oddly is my ex haha.... he knows what is expected with the tan, and hes also now my best friend in the world, so I can stand, totally knackered, b*llock naked looking like sh1te, in the most undignified of positions and just let him get on with it and not feel any shame hahaha :lol:

Anyhoo..... WELL DONE MISS KITTY-CAT!!!!

Wheres the photies?? xxx


----------



## Dawn

LOL, that's the most subtle announcement ever and if it wasn't for Zara I would have missed it


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Dawn said:


> LOL, that's the most subtle announcement ever and if it wasn't for Zara I would have missed it


Eagle eyes Fordy... I miss nothing hehe.... :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lol! Eyes like a sh*t house rat huh!

I think the past couple of weekends ont he go finally caught up with me today. PG woke me up at 8.15 and said for me to walk down to the gym later.....I then left the planet again and didn't wake up until 11!!!!!! Out for the count. Even when I got to the gym I still felt decidedly shoit. I managed to scrape a leg session together but only started feeling ok this evening. I kept the workout nice and basic, squats, leg press, ham curls and seated & standing calf raises. It probably wasn't the best I've done but it's better than non at all!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Even when I got to the gym


Half hour late :whistling: :tongue: 

Congrats again Tan :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling:


----------



## winger

Tan, you are the best!


----------



## ElfinTan

That's what I keep telling Mr G!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> That's what I keep telling Mr G!


Seems he's been listening


----------



## Guest

winger said:


> Tan, you are the best!





ElfinTan said:


> That's what I keep telling Mr G!





ParaManiac said:


> Seems he's been listening


Such a loverly couple, so glad I have met you both 

Lin xx


----------



## Nine Pack

See y'all tomorrow Tan, PG & Dawn.


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS...everyone keeps telling us we're lufferly and here's us thinking we're tough rufty tufty's!!!!!!!!

Enjoy your cake Mukka!!!!!

Glutes and boulders today! Had a bit of a play around aiwht a couple of new things for glutes. Used the swat machine that we have a took a wide stance on it so only my heels were on the plate which meant puching up through them and squeezing the old butt cheeks together to lift. 4 sets x 12 30kg, 40kg, 50kg & 60kg. I tried doing one legs Rom Deads but I couldn't get the balance so thought frick it and did normal two legged ones with DB's 4 x 12 25lbs, 30lbs, 35lbs & 40lbs. I did the ankle weight butt busters (the f*cking burn) and then had a fiddle with variations of hypers - rounded back/single legged/high squeeze to keep tension on....you know a wee play around like you do!

Boulders was short and swift.

Iso press - 30kg x 12, 40kg x 12, 50kg x 10 & 60kg x 8

Cable side lats - 1pl x 12 then 3 drop sets 2 pl x 5 drop 1 pl x 5 - 7 (10lb plate)

Reverse Pec Dec - 3pl (12lb I think) x 10 4pl x 10, 4pl x 8 drop 3pl x 6

Super duper lemon trouper:thumbup1:

I haven't done back and bi's this week yet. I may do them on Sunday as we will be in the gym but I also have a client in so might not have the time. Not too worried abut my back and bi's tbh as these are probably my strongest bodyparts....oh the day when I can say my glutes are my strongest point....I'll probably be about 60 by then!


----------



## Dawn

Ya's are rufty tufty but lufferly with it. There, will that do? 

Well I got lawds a housework done yesterday (not) hehe!!


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> Ya's are rufty tufty but lufferly with it. There, will that do?
> 
> Well I* got lawds a housework done yesterday* (not) hehe!!


Not likely, you spent most of the day at P & T's gym  Love the accent you put on the post. :tongue:


----------



## Dawn

SShhhhhh, I told Dave I was out shopping for things for him:whistling:

I speak better in real life, nice broad Lancs accent with the BlackbUrn "R"

Dave's from Bolton and he "paaaarhks his carh" but I "paurk my caur":thumb:

Shall be thinking of you tomorrow buddy


----------



## ElfinTan

And I just get the bus!:laugh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol...like the boulder expression....yoink...now mine!


----------



## ElfinTan

We have - boulders, glams, chesticles and bach <(must be said with scouse accent). Ahhhhh the fun we have.

Just reading an interesting book called Chemical Pink about a rather darker side to 'extreme' female bodybuilding. Will give full review in the morning when I've finished it lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

Chemical Pink by Katie Arnoldi

Well I read this in a day. It probably had more to do with the personal interest in bodybuilding over the actual compelling story line. The book views female bodybuilding from a very dark side dealing with muscle worship, steroid abuse, prostitution and male dominance....so hardly a fairy tale. The story is based around 3 main characters. Aurora, an aspiring female BB who is so focused on building the perfect physique at any cost that she destroys her relationship with her daughter. She is able to fulfill this desire when she meets the very rich (and perverted muscle worrshipper) Charles who offers to finance her and pay all her living costs and more but she basically has to turn herself over to him so that he can turn her into the woman both of them desire!

There was nothing pleasant or positive about this book. ALL the male characters were portrayed as sexually deviant d*ckheads praying on these 'poor' woman who had totally lost sight of how they looked and who were prepared to pay for their 'sport' with sexual humiliation. An extreme perspective but is it a true reflection of female bodybuilding? Do female 'exploitation' and top level bodybuilding go hand in hand? Or is that country specific?

Yes the book was a tad OTT but it is a book. Do the things portrayed in the book go on to a more or lesser degree....yes they most certainly do!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Chemical Pink by Katie Arnoldi
> 
> Well I read this in a day. It probably had more to do with the personal interest in bodybuilding over the actual compelling story line. The book views female bodybuilding from a very dark side dealing with muscle worship, steroid abuse, prostitution and male dominance....so hardly a fairy tale. The story is based around 3 main characters. Aurora, an aspiring female BB who is so focused on building the perfect physique at any cost that she destroys her relationship with her daughter. She is able to fulfill this desire when she meets the very rich (and perverted muscle worrshipper) Charles who offers to finance her and pay all her living costs and more but she basically has to turn herself over to him so that he can turn her into the woman both of them desire!
> 
> There was nothing pleasant or positive about this book. ALL the male characters were portrayed as sexually deviant d*ckheads praying on these 'poor' woman who had totally lost sight of how they looked and who were prepared to pay for their 'sport' with sexual humiliation. An extreme perspective but is it a true reflection of female bodybuilding? Do female 'exploitation' and top level bodybuilding go hand in hand? Or is that country specific?
> 
> Yes the book was a tad OTT but it is a book. Do the things portrayed in the book go on to a more or lesser degree....yes they most certainly do!


I've read that book is good hey?

It only portrays THAT side of things, but as you say, we all know for a fact it goes on.....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> We have - boulders, glams, chesticles and bach <(must be said with scouse accent). Ahhhhh the fun we have.
> 
> Just reading an interesting book called Chemical Pink about a rather darker side to 'extreme' female bodybuilding. Will give full review in the morning when I've finished it lol.


chesticles hehe.... luvs it


----------



## ElfinTan

It is a good read and whther you are natural or not, competative or not there are things that you can relate to. The terminology is familiar as are the goals to varying degrees!

BTW be careful to articulate yourself when mentioning your 'chesticles' !


----------



## ElfinTan

I have to say I had a fricking awesome workout this evening! Best I've had in ages.....got a proper RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!!!! And it was ace. I haven't felt like that for a while. I didn't train until around 7 this evening which I never do...hmmmmm maybe I'm an evening trainer but seeings as we are only in the gym two evenings a week now that just isn't going to happen! Big legs today!

Warm Up

Leg Extensions

20lb x 12 x 2

Squats

Bar x 15

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 5

80kg x 3

I was superbly happy with these squats. Fat Pete and my mother would have been proud with the low as low can go:thumbup1: Because I have long femurs my ass is on my ankle to even get to parallel so panick over Ninepack. Stance was wide and firm and powerd em up like a goodun!

Leg Press

145kg x 12

195kg x 12

245kg x 8

295kg x 8

345kg x 6 RRRARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!!!

Lying Leg Curl

20lb x 10 - each squeeze at the top and then pinch of the glutes to lift the quads off the bench then sloooooow back down again

30lb x 10

40lb x 7

Walking Lunges with 5kg DB's

2 x length of the gym which is 20 - 22 paces

Smith Machine Pelvic Lifts

Single Leg x bar x 12 into two legged squeeze and hold x 5

" " x 20kg x 10 ^^^^^as above^^^^^^^

Finished off with 4 sets of cable crunches and some dangley crunches off the wrong end of the incline bench!

Fecking Happy Days:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

holy frick on a stick....thats some good leg pressing!

i'll let the man know to look over his shoulder lol


----------



## Dawn

Ya did better than my squats missus!! 40kg and thought my quads were going to snap LOL!! What happened to my two plates per side  Looks like I have some hard work to come in a few weeks once this comp bollox is out the way!

Bloody good pressing too......you sure you just didn't lose count of all the plates  hehe!!


----------



## ElfinTan

IB - I didn't have knees wraps:whistling:

Dawn - cheeky munkey...trust me I was counting em on ours. As you well know it's preloaded so don't have to put as many on...or unload it. :thumbup1: Legs are just beginning to ache....LUV IT!!!!!!!!!!!! Don't you panic about your birdy lifts for the moment Missis, you've been dieting for bloody zonks so no one expects you to shift mega weight.

Chesticles and Bi's and Calves were on the agenda today and a jolly good time I had too. I have a new pre workout cocktail that seems to be working well - a pro slam with a glug of liquid fury:thumbup1: It's the future!

Chest

Incline BB Bench

Bar x 15 warm up

30kg x 10

40kg x 8

45kg x 6

50kg x 3

55kg x 1

60kg fail

Flat DB Flys SS Press

25lb x 6 x 10

30lb x 6 x 10

30lb x 6, 35lb x 6

BW Dips 10, 8, 7

Biceps

Preacher Machine Curls

20lb x 10

30lb x 8

40lb x 5 drop 20lb x 5

Tri Bar Curls (not including bar)

10kg x 12

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

27.5 x 5

OH Cable Curls

30lb(each side) x 12

40lb x 12

50lb x 10

Calves - 3 x seated 60lb, 90lb, 105lb - 10 - 15

3 x standing 120lb, 150lb, 165lb - 10 - 15

and 3 x donkey raises 10 x Paul:tongue:

HAPPY DAYS! :thumb: I have to say my diet isn't super clean at the moment but I have at last got my head around the fact that it doesn't have to be. If I want to add muscle then I need the food...end of. Yes I feel a bit chubby in certain areas but that's just the way it is for now. Will keep plodding on until after Xmas and then we'll have a practice diet for around 8 - 10 weeks to see what we have under the blubber....can't wait! :rockon:


----------



## Dawn

Chubby? Blubber? BOLLOX


----------



## ElfinTan

No....I haven't go them yet:whistling: Or the hairy chin I was however affectionately named 'the hardest bloke in the pub' by the landlord (and good mate) of my old local! :beer: A gal could get a complex!


----------



## Dawn

PMSL


----------



## GBLiz

hey tan and dawn fancy seeing you here!

i knew this site existed but could only access it intermittantly (due to vodafone content control)..suddenly i can get on it, and here everyone is!

how do you manage to write in two journals!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hiya Liz! Me n Dawn are like thrush! I can't sign into MT at the moment because the sign inpage is all squidge together on my screen and I can't hit the 'sogn in' button as it's under another one! Bloody miffed too coz there are some really good threads on there at the mo:cursing: Otherwise it's good old copy and paste. :thumb:


----------



## Dawn

Hello you 

I don't keep a journal here, mine's still over there  Just post in here to keep up with Tan as she can't post over there and to make sure she doesn't run off with another cyberdyke  PMSL


----------



## Dawn

And look, she bloody posts at same time as me!!

Wot's "sogn in"? hehe


----------



## ElfinTan

FFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I've just picked a crusty booogey out of my nose....was it yours?


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> And look, she bloody posts at same time as me!!
> 
> Wot's "sogn in"? hehe


You do it around 'pol' time:whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I was however affectionately named 'the hardest bloke in the pub' by the landlord (and good mate) of my old local! :beer: A gal could get a complex!


I was going to say that's funny, but for some reason, it isn't. :innocent:


----------



## GBLiz

Lol....MT is sooo slow for me i get frustrated and dont manage to nosy in all the journals i intend to ...btw Tan saw your mention and Paul G's gym in Workout magazine (also our gym and Paul Booths got a write up all in the same issue!)


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> FFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> I've just picked a crusty booogey out of my nose....was it yours?


Eeewwww....last time you massage me if you pick your nose:thumbdown:


----------



## ElfinTan

Liz - Yeha we got our copy today too. The bloody dog got the best picture in. It was funny when the lass was there interviewing Paul. She asked him a couple of questions then said 'OK enough about you...tell me about Gypsy'. The when he told her she would walk on the treadmill that was it...it was like Paul who??????

Dawn - And I've been so nice to you these last few treatments:rolleyes: Just you wait...BTW the boogeys don't count as a 'happy ending'!

Nice wee training session with Dawn today. We did a cable back workout. Nothing heavy as she is still starving herself so the aim was to get a good pump and get the blood flowing which I think it did. We did single arm pull down sat on the floor, single high pulley 'archer' rows, low rope rows SS with straight arm lat pull downs!

My weight is sitting happily at 67kg still which is cool bananas. Only seemed to have dropped a couple of lbs since coming off Var 3/4 weeks ago! :thumbup1: I have to say though that it's taken a bit for my skin to get back to normal. Just settling down now!


----------



## ElfinTan

Winger - I'm a grand lass really:rolleyes:


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> Dawn - And I've been so nice to you these last few treatments:rolleyes: Just you wait...BTW the boogeys don't count as a 'happy ending'!


PMSL:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ping Pong! :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

This week end I have baked, shopped, looked at a field and taken pics of PG! Result:thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn

Hope the field was what you wanted 

Sent you a mail chuck


----------



## ElfinTan

The field is ace:thumbup1: So looks like a frocks and wellies wedding!


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> The field is ace:thumbup1: So looks like a frocks and wellies wedding!


Woohooo:bounce: :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Errrrrrrrrrr....NO!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh: Just looked at the frockymajig and think red wellies with white or black spots will be fine LMFAO! My dad is just going to shake his head at me (yet again) when I tell him we're gerrin hitched in a field with straw bales for seating:thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> The field is ace:thumbup1: So looks like a frocks and wellies wedding!


Is that compulsory accross the board cos I don't look good in wellies... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

PMFSL - Have you EVER tried to buy wellies if you actuallu have calves. I was howling laughing watching PG earlier this year trying some on!!!!! If you can't find wellies to go woth your frock then I'll let you wear pantaloonies with them instead:whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

Cool. Now All I need to decide is hair; up or down? :tongue:

I don't get out much..........


----------



## ElfinTan

On ya head would be a bloody start! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Dawn

You can buy wellie shoes!!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> On ya head would be a bloody start! :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


Ouch, that was below the belt..... oh, hang on, I've none down there either. Just did a show so I'm head to toe stubble. :tongue:


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> You can buy wellie shoes!!


I hope you typed that just as you hopped onto the stepper....


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> I hope you typed that just as you hopped onto the stepper....


Treadmill actually

Stubble sounds like a good plan of action to use in place of contraception:lol:

(sorry just thought it was about time some more smut was introduced into Ts journal)


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> Treadmill actually
> 
> Stubble sounds like a good plan of action to use in place of contraception:lol:
> 
> (sorry just thought it was about time some more smut was introduced into Ts journal)


Or you can use the barrier method. we use that, it's a jack Russell between us in the bed. :cursing:


----------



## Dawn

Well we have a Shih Tzu and a pussy:whistling: I mean cat:laugh: that get in our way too


----------



## ElfinTan

There's nowt wrong wi a bit of stubble....great for velcro games:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yesh...trained to day too lol! All this talk of wellies and stubble distracted me for a moment then! :whistling:

Big Legs!

*STanding Calf Raises* (15lb plates)

6pl x 15

8pl x 15

10pl x 10

14pl x 4 drop 10pl x 6

*Seated* (12 or 15lb...can't quite remember)

6pl x 15

8pl x 10

10pl x 7

2 sets light leg extensions to warm up quads

*Swats*

bar x 15

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 5

*Leg Press*

145kg x 12

195kg x 12

245kg x 12

295kg x 10

*Lying Ham Curl (10lb plates) + glute lift*

2pl x 10

3pl x 10

4pl x 8 + 1 negative courtesy of Mr G pulling down as I resisted. Our lying ham curl is a b*tch of a machine...realy good but the poundage always looks like nowt. I can't shift 5 plates AT ALL so I'll be throwing some more negatives in next week to shock the old jam strings!

Finished with 2 lengths of the gyn walking lunges = 22 paces = one length of the gym!

And that my dears was all in a days work!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ta chuckles!


----------



## ElfinTan

I realised this evening that I haven't taken any progress pics since April so took some tonight. Hard to tell if there have been any changes. I think there is increase in arms and shoulders and back thickness! Still a fricking long way to go!

April 29th 2008 & October 27th 2008

















































Unfortunately I think I'm thicker round the waist but I feel my posture has improved. I'll have to live with the thick waist until new year! Just part of the game!


----------



## ElfinTan

PMFSL - I retract everything except the thicker waist...now looking at them side by side there isn't that much difference! Oh the joys of training:rolleyes:

FK it...am off to eat cake! :bounce:


----------



## Dawn

Ya nob. Don't be like that of course there are changes. For a start you can see that you have put size on the biceps, more depth on your back and your shoulders are more full though I don't think those photos show your shoulders that well. Don't look at the waist but look at the hips.....less flub there which might make you think your waist is any not less. I always beat myself up over photos as they don't show progress as quickly as you'd like but the subtle changes are always there


----------



## winger

Tan, I think ya look great and you have a pretty face too! :thumbup1:


----------



## cardio sux

your looking great tan !!!


----------



## Dawn

Winger, the photos don't do her justice at all. If a female can shave her head and still look attractive then that says it all. Not many can get away with it but our Tan can


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lookin good elfin, man your hard on yourself lol.....

lats and arms have come on a good amount


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Winger, the photos don't do her justice at all. If a female can shave her head and still look attractive then that says it all. Not many can get away with it but our Tan can


And it makes doing ya hair in the morning much easier:thumbup1: Then again patience has never been my strong point. I think there is probably around a 5 - 6kg weight difference in the pics too. Now I KNOW I've not gained 12lb of muscle in 6 months lol so I'd be happy with a 40/60 or 50/50 split!

Anyway it was fricking freezing in the gym today!!!!!!! That's it...Nanuk of The North look for me until around March time. Thermal vests/fur lined boots and ski jackets topped of with knitted hat....I will just be a bloody Goddess:whistling:

So to warmup we train...and today children it was back n bi's!

*Back*

*BW Chins (self spotted)*

8,8,6

*Handle Bar Lat Pull Downs (15lb pl)*

6 x 12

7 x 12

8 x 10

10 x 4 drop 8 x 4 drop 6 x 4

*Wide Grip Seated Hammer Rows*

30kg x 12

50kg x 10

75kg x 8

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs*

40lb x 12

50lb x 12

60lb x 10

*Super Setted with Hypers*

3 x 15

*Bis*

*Preacher Maching Curls*

24lb x 10

36lb x 8 x 2

*Incline DB Curls*

8kg x 12

9kg x 10

10kg x 8

*OH Cable Curls*

50lb (each side) x 10

60lb x 8

Et finito! :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Did chesticles with Dawn this afternoon and spent most fo the day trying to warm up! I really had forgotten how bone freezing it gets at our place when you are there for 12 hours! Ah well at least it will be good prep for Norway next weeK!


----------



## ElfinTan

Well weighed myself this morning and I've put on about 3lbs, I also had to buy a size 14 shirt on Wednesday as the 12 would have split right across the back. Not going to let it fk my head up and will keep this up until January as planned (must not panic diet or potential muscle gains will be lost and training for nowt).

Trained glutes at 7pm this evening.

*Sumo style squats on squat machine.* With these I only have my heels on the plate so can only push up through them. Nice and low at the bottom, push through the heels and squezze those butt cheeks like a goodun at the top!

Rack x 15 warm up

50kg x 12

70kg x 12

80kg x 10

*Lying Ham Curls + Glute Raise *Normal ham curl but then at the top squeeze the butt and lift feet to the ceiling and hold.

20lb x 10 x 3

*Reverse Hypers*

2 x 10

*Romanian SLDL with DB's*

40lb x 12

45lb x 12

50lb x 10

*Smith Machine Glute Raise *Lying under the SM bar, so bar is across the front of the hips with padding underneath for protection. Foot up on a bench, other leg resting on bench relaxed (for singles) both feet on bench (for doubles)

Bar + 10kg 3 x 10 single and 6 double

Finished off with 1 set of Malikas Butt Busters, I was going to do a few sets but there was no one left in the gym and we could go homea bit early.

:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Dawn said:


> Winger, the photos don't do her justice at all. If a female can shave her head and still look attractive then that says it all. Not many can get away with it but our Tan can


Our Tan, I like the sound of that.

Tan, 3 lbs is probably water, and some muscle. I have to agree with Incredible Bulk, you are hard on yourself, but then again, most people that look good have to make sacrifices and be hard on themselves.

Tan I love you and don't you ever change! Geeze I really hope PG doesn't see this...lol


----------



## Dawn

Hey never mind PG seeing this.....she's mine I tell you.....all mine:angry:


----------



## cardio sux

Smith Machine Glute Raise Lying under the SM bar, so bar is across the front of the hips with padding underneath for protection. Foot up on a bench, other leg resting on bench relaxed (for singles) both feet on bench (for doubles)

tan those sound super sexy !!!!!


----------



## winger

Dawn said:


> Hey never mind PG seeing this.....she's mine I tell you.....all mine:angry:


That reminds me of a very old cartoon with Daffy Duck. Click here.


----------



## Rob68

hi tan,just wondering where you and pg get your tatts done?....

rob...


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Well weighed myself this morning and I've put on about 3lbs, I also had to buy a size 14 shirt on Wednesday as the 12 would have split right across the back. Not going to let it fk my head up and will keep this up until January as planned (must not panic diet or potential muscle gains will be lost and training for nowt).
> 
> Don't worry Tan,still looking great so keep going :thumbup1:
> 
> (If still unconvinced,may i suggest you fetch me in two pieces of apple pie! :whistling: )


----------



## ParaManiac

RJ68 said:


> hi tan,just wondering where you and pg get your tatts done?....
> 
> rob...


rob,as Tan aint logged on 

They get their work done at Studio 81,Oldham st,manchester


----------



## Dawn

winger said:


> That reminds me of a very old cartoon with Daffy Duck. Click here.


 :thumb: Love it :lol:


----------



## Rob68

thanks para...will check the place out this week....

rob..


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Our Tan, I like the sound of that.
> 
> Tan, 3 lbs is probably water, and some muscle. I have to agree with Incredible Bulk, you are hard on yourself, but then again, most people that look good have to make sacrifices and be hard on themselves.
> 
> Tan I love you and don't you ever change! Geeze I really hope PG doesn't see this...lol


Whatever is was it'd gone today lol:rolleyes: I wonder if I can manage not to stand on the scales from now until New Year? Winger this bread has definitely been baked and is no longer pliable dough....of course PG reads this lol

We went and played at NP's house today! I just did a wee bit of boulders. I thought I was having a really frigging weak day when I did a warm up for the Marcus Ruhl presses on their SM with just the bar....it felt bloody heavy and I only started off with 5kg a side and went up in 2.5's. On the last set NP gave me a spot and informed me that the bloody thing weighed 35kg which is about twice as much as ours....no wonder it felt fkin heavy lol

Cardio Sux - those glute raises are a killer but the real butt busters are Malikas. 1 set is anything from 40 - 100 reps preferably with ankle weights. They look like those really naff girlie exercises that you see in magazines but FCK do they burn. As follows -

*Position 1* - On all fours on a flat bench. Extend one leg straight behind then keeping it straight lift up by squeezing butt cheek. Don't let your foot *drop below hip level, so it's just a really small contrated movement.*

*Position 2* - Bend the leg at the knee, push foot up to ceiling. Again just a small movement.

*Position 3* - Bring the knee to chest and then extend pushing back through the heel.

*Postion 5* - From starting position on all fours lift leg at 90degs out to the side (think dog peeing)

*Alternative* - As above but once leg is raised to the side extend it backwards again pushing through the heel and then back to start.

Start by doing 10 reps of each one straight after the other = 1 set then on to the other leg. Build up reps and then add ankle weights!

They are horrible but they work! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> That reminds me of a very old cartoon with Daffy Duck. Click here.


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

Next time, when doing Ruhl presses, use our Jones machine. Much kinder on the ego. This pic was taken during the building work, hence all the machines covered up in the background.



Awesome piece of kit this!


----------



## Nine Pack

Lin said:


> So just the bar on the Jones weighs 35???kgs lol oh dear :laugh:


No, it's the Smith machine that has the heavy carriage, not the Jones.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i love the jones machines!!!!

always wanted to use one...very jealous


----------



## cardio sux

thanks tan .. ooerrrr they sound evil but ere goes lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Next time, when doing Ruhl presses, use our Jones machine. Much kinder on the ego. This pic was taken during the building work, hence all the machines covered up in the background.
> 
> View attachment 18383
> 
> 
> Awesome piece of kit this!


DOH!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> No, it's the Smith machine that has the heavy carriage, not the Jones.


But the Jones machine looks like a smith machine to me. :confused1:


----------



## winger

Lin said:


> The Jones machine moves forwards and back too chuck  x


I saw that but wasn't sure. So does it slide forward and back while you do the exercises?


----------



## ElfinTan

Well well....how quickly Monday comes around. After a nice refuelling last night on ice cream and apple cherry crumble cake (food of champions) and chatty chatting pretty much all day at the gym and doing a couple of treatments I actually got round to battering legs this evening!

*Standing Calves (12lb)*

7pl x 15

10pl x 12

14pl x 10

16pl x 8

*Seated Calves*

6pl x 10

8pl x 10

10pl x 10

*Squats*

Bar x 15

40kg x 15

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 5

*Leg Press*

145kg x 15

195kg x 15

245kg x 15

*Lying Ham Curl*

20lb x 12

30lb x 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 5

*Walking Lunges*

2 x length of the gym 18 - 20 paces

*Glute Press Up's*

3 x 10

And then we actually got to go home early:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Count down now on for Saturday. PG low carbing so I am expecting and loss of personality in the imminant future....but he is still full of suprises and has just unveiled his 1st secret purchase of this diet in the form of a flat screen TV DVD thing for the bedroom (not bad only 5 days out)!!! By Wednesday I expect him to be in a corner muttering in Swahili, luckily for me being the supportive partner that I am, I will be having Wednesday off work and shall try my upmost of avoid the zombie company until he gets reaquainted with the personality restoring carbs:whistling:


----------



## Dawn

Oh that's it now. TVs in the bedroom....that a sure sign of a married couple (almost)!!


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL - Down hill from here...cocoa anyone? :whistling:

Blasted the chesticles today -

*Incline BB Bench*

Bar x 15 warm up

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

50kg x 5

*DB Flat Press*

9kg x 15 warm up

25lb x 12

35lb x 10

45lb x 10, drop 30lb x 7

I didn't actually think I'd manage more than about 5 on the 45's so was jolly pleased with them.

*Pec Deck (12lb plates)*

5pl x 12

6pl x 10

7pl x 8

That was it....nice and simple:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

had to re-read that...chesticles lol, nice n simple does it nicely!

have you any more vids of you 'n paul training?


----------



## ElfinTan

Hehehe!

Loads of em Chicken,

www.youtube.com/elfintan


----------



## ParaManiac

I don't want to go OTT here,however, :drool: it's official,Tan makes the best apple pie in the whole wide world!! :clap: 

Thanks Tan,beasting legs was well worth it!

Reps indeed :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well I'm jolly glad it was worth the wait! See the real way to a mans heart is through his stomach and not by showing ya bits:whistling: LOL


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Well I'm jolly glad it was worth the wait! See the real way to a mans heart is through his stomach and not by showing ya bits:whistling: LOL


 :lol:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Well I'm jolly glad it was worth the wait! See the real way to a mans heart is through his stomach and not by showing ya bits:whistling: LOL


True. I swear my wife Paula would have been less worried about me having a bit on the side than she was about the cakes you were making for me :tongue: I had several women bringing me cakes for a good 2 weeks after the shows. on my birthday the other day I managed to work cake into every one of my six meals. That apple crumbly thing you did is phenominal.

Hope PG is regaining his personality & being a joy to be around now the carbs are flowing again.


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL - Good job Paula knows me then huh or that would be big trouble!

PG is doing well...and is eating regular as clockwork! Wait til you see him tomorrow, he int half bloody ripped and when it all fills out I think he will be bang on and then it's just up to the judges!

Had a nice wee shoulder session with the Pocket Rocket, again nice and simple as she is only 10/11 days out from competing. Side lats, steering wheels, reverse pec dec and shoulder press machine. I went to do a drop set on my last set of these thinking I'd be lucky to get 4 out (108lbs) and managed to do 8. That's the 2nd time this has happened this week. I've gone to do a drop set aiming to get only 2-4 reps with the 1st weight before I drop it and then banging 8 out. Strength must be going up for some reason....probably all the bloody cake I'm eating:whistling:

Talking of cake I made PG a carb up cake yesterday with 500g carbs and around 4g fat (one egg yolks worth?) and jolly good it was too from the teensy but I could sample. Well Ma Larkin is off to do some flapjacks in a minute and a carb cake (must consult the oracle on this one).


----------



## Nine Pack

Sounds like a nice thing to carb up on. I am still digging around for that Tuna Flapjack recipe as it's on paper somewhere. Not made them for about 4 years so gawd knows where I put it.

From what I recall it's a bit of trial & error with the tuna/oats ratio but then just chuck some herbs & spices in to the mix & some water & a full egg or two to bind it all up into a thick goo. Then spread it all out onto a baking tray & cook for about 15-20 mins.

For those out there pulling thier face at the thought of these, , I can assure you these are actually very, very nice.

Tip - leave the goo to stand for a good hour or so to allow the oats to soak up some moisture.


----------



## tree frog

Nine Pack said:


> Sounds like a nice thing to carb up on. I am still digging around for that Tuna Flapjack recipe as it's on paper somewhere. Not made them for about 4 years so gawd knows where I put it.
> 
> From what I recall it's a bit of trial & error with the tuna/oats ratio but then just chuck some herbs & spices in to the mix & some water & a full egg or two to bind it all up into a thick goo. Then spread it all out onto a baking tray & cook for about 15-20 mins.
> 
> For those out there pulling thier face at the thought of these, , I can assure you these are actually very, very nice.
> 
> Tip - leave the goo to stand for a good hour or so to allow the oats to soak up some moisture.


Guess what I'm cooking this weekend!!!

Sounds good to me and always looking around for interesting recipes...well other half does really..... 

Cheers:beer:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

elfin, what probs are you getting with logging in?

I have jason looking into it if you can give more details?


----------



## ElfinTan

The 'log in' tab on the sign in page is hidden under other tabs....kind of all squished together so I can't hit the button!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> The 'log in' tab on the sign in page is hidden under other tabs....kind of all squished together so I can't hit the button!


What size are you opening the MT web page on?

MT has annoying ads that move if you compress the screen size

what size monitor do you have?


----------



## Ak_88

Wheres the smut at Tan?

:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> What size are you opening the MT web page on?
> 
> MT has annoying ads that move if you compress the screen size
> 
> what size monitor do you have?


FFS now that's all technical. I'd guess my monitor is around 14"....as for what size I'm opening it on I haven't got a clue:confused1:

AKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKKK - Hey Honey! It appears my UK journal lacks the smut and intelligent humour of my beloved Fat Pete & Goat Boy:innocent:.....I think I scare peeps on here mate:whistling:

Yayyyyyyyyyyyyy back training with Mr G:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## Ak_88

It does, although i can say with some happiness that Goatboy is still up to his old tricks :laugh:

I trained back with IB earlier, he bloody destroys me (when he's not laughing at me for allegedly farting during sets!)

Hows PG doing these days?


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah but he's a big girls blouse on leg press:whistling:

PG is awesome. Placed 6th in Battle of Giants in Norway at weekend. Am just uploading the pics now. That's it for comps this year. Get him all to myself again:lol: :lol: :lol: Training's going acemondo, I seem to have had a strength surge this last 2 weeks, especially in arms and shoulders. I was only one plate behind the boys today on OH cable curls at 7 plates at 12lb plates! Looking forward to the next few months training. Looks like there will be a few of us so we'll split into 2 groups to keep things moving but that way there is always someone to spot and kick butt....really looking forward to it!


----------



## Ak_88

Same as me, wish i'd joined up to the same gym as IB sooner as it's frickin' awesome!

Shame i'm into my last year at uni as i'll be on the move from Pompey in the summer, gotta make the most of it while i can


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah but he's a big girls blouse on leg press:whistling:


oi :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: IB - don't read any further or you will cry!!!!!!!!!

For some reason I've been dozing on and off all day today. I think I need to hibernate. Still managed to train legs with PG and co which was jolly good fun.

Seated Calves.

6pl x 15

8pl x 15

10pl x 10

Standing

10pl x 15

12pl x 12

15pl x 10

Leg Press

145kg x 15 warm up

245kg x 10

345kg x 10

395kg x 5:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: if the weight of the sledge is added to that it's well over 400kg....not bad for an old bird.

Squats

Bar x 15

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

100kg x 1 - Fat Pete would be proud of this and would have said 'Good Squat' :thumbup1:

Lying Ham Curl

2pl x 12

3pl x 12

4pl x 8

Finished off with 4 sets butt busters aith ankle weights and 4 sets glute raises.

Happy Days:rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL - Looks like one of us is built for squatting and the other for leg pressing:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

for fcckks sake woman..... can you just hover around one weight and stick there!

400kg? i'd have to add 140kg to the sledge just to catch up. 

Well, going for a 200kg squat tonight and i'll take pride in saying ner ner ner ner


----------



## ElfinTan

:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ak_88

Don't worry i'm the cameraman, and i'll conveniently turn it off as he starts.

As we all know, no vids no proof


----------



## Dawn

Hey, wot you lot doing over here.....get back


----------



## Incredible Bulk

your MT powers are useless here lol...even your smilies fail you


----------



## winger

Incredible Bulk said:


> your MT powers are useless here lol...even your smilies fail you


LOL


----------



## ElfinTan

Now now....no squabbling kiddies!


----------



## Dawn

Incredible Bulk said:


> your MT powers are useless here lol...even your smilies fail you


Dunno wot you're talking about:tongue:


----------



## cardio sux

blooming ell women great work !!! total respect!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce:75kg bench! Happy bunny! :bounce:


----------



## cardio sux

omg women .... thats more then my weight lol fook!!!!!


----------



## Dawn

Ya blooming mad woman. Gonna take me sometime to catch back up with you but I ain't even trying that, I can feel my shoulders protesting at the thought alone!!

Oh yeah....nice one


----------



## ElfinTan

Well I've had the WORST days eating that I've had for ages. Nowhere near enough protein ( 2 pro peps and a slice of halloumi cheese and a pro bar) and the rest has been pityful as well. Needless to say training wasn't the best ever but at least it got done. I'm doing this day on day off thingy with PG because that way I get someone to train with occassionally, depending on how many of us there are and what he is doing.

So not the best day in the world but tomorrow is another one and chicken stew is already made:thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn

Bad days make the good ones seem even better


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumbup1: Cheers Mukkas!

Day off so nowt to report! Eating was marginally better:rolleyes:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

thats some bench chick... :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> :bounce:75kg bench! Happy bunny! :bounce:


Thank god i got 100kg the other week then.

Guess i can always count on you to make me feel slightly immasculated :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Just call me Bromide! :whistling:

I should be doing legs today but I'm having the day off work and getting the house tidied up because it looks like a bombs gone off in every room.


----------



## Ak_88

I'm doing legs today at the mercy of IB.

If i keep my pre-wo nutrition down then it'll be a success


----------



## ElfinTan

Yes keep it all down is always a bonus:thumbup1: I have to say though I'd rather train than bloody clean:cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha dont blame ya!


----------



## ElfinTan

Am well and truely fkt! Did legs today and felt great whilst I was doing them then crashed abotu 30 mins later:thumbup1: So just bath and bed on the cards for me this evening.

Calves

Standing(15lb pl)

10pl x 10

15pl x 10

18pl x 8

20pl x 7

Seated (12lb pl)

7pl x 10

9pl x 10

11pl x 8

12pl x 6

Leg Extensions 2 x 12 x 2 pl to warm up the quads

Squats

Bar x 15 warm up

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 5

90kg x 3 The 1st to reps were poo. I dropped too quick into it and lost my bottle but managed to AHHHHHHHHHHH id back up. The 2nd was worse lol And on the 3rd I thought feck it PG is there to catch me and went right into it and got it back no probs....best rep of the lot because I stopped thinking! (note to self....don't think:whistling

Leg Press

145kg x 10

245kg x 10

345kg x 10

395kg x 6

Lying Ham Curl (12lb pl)

3pl x 10

4pl x 6 drop 3pl x 4 drop 2pl x 4

SuperSet

Nordic Extensions

3 x 12-15

DB SLDL

3 x 10 with 45lb DB's

All in all not a bad wee session! :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Only 95kg away from you this week 

Looks a very tiring session!


----------



## Ak_88

Keep up the leg pressing Tan, it's good to hear IB moaning about it on Wednesdays :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hehehehe! I'm glad I'm a wee bit of motivation! :whistling: AK keep telling him he's pressing like a girl:lol: At least I've got an excuse from squatting like one lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Good stuff chick


----------



## Incredible Bulk

he better not because he'll soon know you are leg pressing 200kg more than him


----------



## ElfinTan

PMFSL!!!!!! It's a fluke mate...my legs must bend in the right places and get good leverage:thumbup1: But I won't tell if you don't:whistling:

Awsome training today with Mr G and the boys. Chest and Bi's nicely battered. Supersets and giants sets! Love 'em!

Smith Incline Press SS Incline DB Flys

(weights excluding SM weight)

20kg x 10 - 8kg x 10

30kg x 10 - 10kg x 10

40kg x 8 - 10kg x 10

60kg x 2 drop 50kg x 2 drop 30kg x 4 - 10kg x 6

DB Pullovers SS Dips

45kg x 10 x 4 - 7,7,6,5

Giant Set

Cable Preachers, DB Curls, BB Curl

20lb x 10, 8kg x 10, 15kg x 8

30lb x 10, 9kg x 8, 15kg x 8

40lb x 7, 9kg x 8, 15kg x 6

Then did some flabs. All in all a grand wee session!


----------



## ElfinTan

Yooooohoooooo!!!! All high tech now and can get online at work:thumb: Bless Virgin Mobile and dongles!!!!!!!!!!!

Anyway after being 'Austined' yesterday me and PG went up to Mr Booth's place to play shoulders at his house. PG is back into supersets and giants sets which I LOVE!!!!! So happy fricking days. My workout was slightly different to the Pauls as I threw in some glutes and I don't do any direct trap work (the shrugs malarky). I'm not too sure on the weightage so will be in what I remember.

SM Ruhl Press

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

I'm not too sure if I did a set at 40kg but i think I did A 50KG X 3....IT WAS FKING HEAVY WHATEVER IT WAS!

Supersetted these with Hypers.

The boys were doing front shrugs so I went and did some glutes raises on the cables with a jolly interesting contraption around my ankle:whistling:

Machine Side laterals (took some getting used to machine)

5kg x 10

7.5 x 8

10kg x 5

Into

Bent over setaed rear delts with DB

5kg x 8-10 x3

Into Rom SLDL wi DB's

20kg,25kg,30kg x 10

I then did some high position leg press.

80kg x 15 warm up

160kg x 10

240kg x 10

And that was me all done a dusted. We chatted a bit of sh*t and then off we toddled!

Back & Tri's are on the agenda at around 3. Not sure what I'll be doing as not sure what PG has planned so I'll play it by ear. If they are doing some heavy BB rows I'll do some deads I think...but we'll see!

20kg


----------



## ElfinTan

Well playing it by ear worked out ok lol! Went off on my lonesome as there would have been too much plating loading and unloading to play with the boys. Not too bad on most things but the weight difference on back is great when free weighting. So twas a follows -

Pull Ups

BW 8,7,7

Deads

Bar x 15 warm up

60kg x 10

70kg x 10 x 2

Took it nice and easy as haven't done these for a while

Hammer Wide Grip Rows

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

Straight Arm Lat PD's

40lb x 10

50lb x 10 x 2

DB Rows

35lb x 8

45lb x 8 x 2

Tri Cable Push Down

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 9

OH DB Extension (1 DB)

35lb x 10

45lb x 10 x 2

Cable Single Hand Pull Down

20lb x 10

30lb x 10 x 2

Finished off with some flabs, hanging crunches 3 x 10 - 12, weighted crunches 3 x 10 - 12 & Bench crunch thingies 3 x 8 - 12

Just got a leg treatment to do and then off home:thumbup1:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

You're a strong wee bugger!!! :thumb:

Totally put me to shame in every single area haha!! :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

That may be so but I've never had a 6pack so you got me on that one Hunny!


----------



## ElfinTan

Well just finished battering the old pins about 40 mins ago...not started to flag ye but I'm sure the post leg workout crash is on it's way lol.

*Calves*

*Standing Raises (15lb pl)*

10pl x 12

15pl x 10

20pl x 8

*Seated (12lb pl)*

10pl x 10

12pl x 8

14pl x 4 drp 10pl x 6

*BB Squats*

Bar x 15 warm up

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

*Leg Press*

145kg x 12

245kg x 12

345kg x 12

395kg x 10 see if we can up this next week now that we can get 10 out.

*Lying ham Curl SS Single Leg Standing Curl *alternating start exercise.

20lb x 10, 30lb x 6-8 (super slow)x2 - 20lb x 8-10 x 3

I finished off with some glute raises on the Iso incline chest press lol!

All in all a cracking session. Bit of a shock today when i stood on the scales and I was 70kg!!!!!! Ok I had a couple of layers on but there again I usually do when I weigh myself here! I don't feel 'fat' and am not panicked thinking I need to start cutting back which is a result for me. :thumbup1: :thumbup1: Ad I've just realised I've only had 2 cigs today:rockon:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Good job on cutting down to 2 a day... i havent looked back since quitting

crave it still after a drink but i love the smell of clean clothes!

I used to smell like i took a belly flop into an ash tray and started making ash angels


----------



## Ak_88

Now you just smell


----------



## ElfinTan

Hehehehe!

IB it wasn't a planned cut back....just didn't smoke em. I don't actually smoke that much anyway but quittting is definitely on the cards. It does affect training especially cardio (when i do actually do it lol)


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Hehehehe!
> 
> IB it wasn't a planned cut back....just didn't smoke em. I don't actually smoke that much anyway but quittting is definitely on the cards. It does affect training especially cardio (when i do actually do it lol)


Once we've sorted the nicotine addiction we can then move onto the caffeine :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh Come OOONNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll be expecting me to stop making cakes before I know where I am! :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Hehehehe!
> 
> IB it wasn't a planned cut back....just didn't smoke em. I don't actually smoke that much anyway but quittting is definitely on the cards. It does affect training especially cardio (when i do actually do it lol)


i remember when i used to run cross country for cardio, i had a smoke with a friend in the afternoon and that evening i was out of breath only 1/3 of the way in my usual route!

when you think about it your not giving much up bar the nicotine, unless you like the price/smell/taste :laugh:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Oh Come OOONNNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! You'll be expecting me to *stop making cakes* before I know where I am! :whistling:


Don't even *joke* about that. You stop making cakes, I tip off Interpol about your whereabouts. think on... :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Pmsl! I had a 'push me pull me' moment last night when I attempted to find something that fitted o go out for a meal. Am now down to 3 pairs of jeans as t'other do not go over my legs. Ah well that's just the way it is at the mo and I'll have to live with it for another 5 weeks or so.

ith regards to the smoking,it really just is habit now rather than anything else so it will be kicked into touch very soon...but the cakes will stay so no panic NP:thumbup1:

Today is just me and Mr G for chest and bi's later on this afternoon. Then this evening something completely different when we go to Dr Sketchies which is a life drawing anit art session in Manchester where Mr G is being sketched! Should be fun!


----------



## ElfinTan

Awesome workout with Mr G as usual. Chesticles are jolly sore this fine morning so all good.

Flat BB Bench

Bar x 15 warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 5

Went for 80kg for a single and ALMOST got it, just a bit of a touch from Mr G so maybe next time:thumb:

Giant Set

DB Pull Overs - Dips - Cable Cross Over

35lb x 10 - BW x 10 - 30lb x 10

45lb x 10 - BW x 8 - 40lb x 8

45lb x 9 - BW x 1(total collapse lol) 40lb x 4 drop 30lb x 4

Bis

Giant Set

Seated Cable Preachers - DB Curls - Overhead Calble Curls

20lb x 12 - 8kg x 10 - 40lb x 10

30lb x 10 - 25lb x 8 - 50lb x 8

50lb x 4(assisted) - 35lb x 4 - 60lb x 4 drop 40lb x 4

Short and sweet and tough.

Went and di the Dr Sketchies thing later on in the evening and it was really good. Mr G was a very good subject to sketch and the theme was iconic images through the ages so it went from things like the evolution of man, through to Orion, Neptune, Da Vinci's David to HeMan and Terminator. For anyone that has an interest in sketching and drawing i would highly recommend looking up a Dr Sketchies that they can get to. They happen all over the world and are really growing in popularity as an alternative anti art class. Manchester Dr Sketchies was really chuffed to be the 1st to have a bodybuilder as their subject. Mr George in a loin cloth brandishing his weapon on stage is a sight to behold LMFAO.


----------



## ElfinTan

http://www.myspace.com/drsketchysmanchester


----------



## Dawn

Hello you, back to keep my eye on you


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice to have you back Dawn! Did you have a nice time?

Lin - I haven't got a clue what my decline is lol

We did shoulders and glutes on Friday. Managed to do 50kg+sledge Ruhly press x 4 which i was jolly chuffed with. Battered my glutes and then thought I'd finis off with walking lunges on the dreadmill...all was going jolly well until my trousers split LMFAO

Ah well just another month of being a fat cow so might as well make the most of it so there is a cheesecake in the over for tomorrow  You in the gym tomorrow Paramaniac ;-)


----------



## Dawn

I'm coming to yours for dinner tomorrow 

Yes, had a lovely time thanks. Not put on too much weight, not had a drink at all so really proud of myself, Dave made up for it with 16 bottles of wine and a litre of gin!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Jeeeeeeeeeesus! I don't drink that in a year LMFAO

Lin - nope he hasn't had a word but I'm sure he will! And it will be my pleasure x


----------



## caz

Helloooooooooooooo

Just thought i would pop in here just incase i'm missing anything:thumb:

Haven't had time to read your journal as yet, i'm training hard and eating well, too well:drool:, will have to get back on track after Crimboo and new year. Its all good food though neil even made a carb cake yesterday was very nice

16 bottles of wine and 1 bottle of gin :beer:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> there is a cheesecake in the over for tomorrow  You in the gym tomorrow Paramaniac ;-)


Turned up today and Tan informed me of the above cookery session,if only i'd stayed logged in that bit longer last night :cursing:

However,Just to reiterate,i'm next in on WEDNESDAY

and just in case you've forgotten,i'll be in Wednesday!! :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hiya Caz! Thanks for dropping by:thumb: That neil of yours is a good spud!

Para - what on earth makes you believe that there will be any left on Wednesday:whistling: That Mr G is a right greedy one you know lol!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

FK Me it's freeeeeezing at the gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Fooking freezing everywhere you donut


----------



## ElfinTan

I know...but it's extra specially cold at the gym lol. So warmed up a wee bit just doing back and tri's with Mr G and Dingdandoo. started off with a couple of supersets of wide grip behind neck lat pull downs in pull downs to the front, then on to t-bar rows and finished with another superset of close grip pull downs and single hammer rows. On to tri's with close grip bench on the SM, then OH DB extensions and finished off with cable kickbacks. Weights were reasonable and rep range 4 - 12!

Happy Days!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> FK Me it's freeeeeezing at the gym!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Aye - Roberts gym is so cold he's been coming to the crappy one I train at and doing a million reps with 30kg dumbells just because its warm 

You'd think if you make a gym in scotland in the middle of a field up the ferking Pentland Hills, that you'd put a source of heating in it but oooohhh noooo  LMAO

No use for the injuries etc is it though? I swear by canterbury base layer stuff this time of year :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I've got more climbing gear than Sherpa Friggin Tensing! Getting undressed is like removing the layers of an onion....I haven't been warm properly for over a week I reckon!


----------



## ElfinTan

I am now wondering if it would be very silly to get in the bath THEN get me kit off?


----------



## Dawn

I'm not coming back to yours until Spring!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I don't blame you!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Legs nicely battered today. Trained along side PG and the lads so spot and shout at was no problem. It's actually working pretty well like this so until the perfect TP comes along I reckon we just stick to it.

*Calves*

Giant Set - Leg Press Raises- standing raises- seated raises

145kg x 3 x 8-10 - 150lb x 3 x 6-8 - 80lb x 3 x 10-12

I finished off with a lighter weight of each and did 20 reps.

I'm having real problems with our standing calve raise machine. It just crushes my ribs even with a belt. Not good and not safe.

Squats

60kg x 10 x 3

Leg Press

245kg x 10

295kg x 10

345kg x 8

395kg x 6 Reps down on last session but still not bad for n awd burd!

Lying Ham Curls

20lb x 10

30lb x 10

5 x negatives with Mr G hanging off the end...at least it felt like he was fking hangin off the end of my legs!

Finished off with a few sets of butt busters and 2 mins walking lunges on the dreadmill....without splitting my pants:thumbup1:Result!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ok. i'm going for 345kg tonight on the leg press.... try and at least match your 3rd set.

and sometimes your words hurt


----------



## ElfinTan

Make sure you have a couple of spotters that you trust....then just go for it!!!!!!!!!! We've all been stuck in the leg press:whistling:

Oh yeah...I've not had a cig since Saturday night.


----------



## yummymummy79

Just seen your training montage on YouTube, cracking stuff! Gives me something to aim towards over the coming months/years.

Will be at 100kg on leg press tomorrow, get chuffed with myself for a second but then I see your weights! It'll come!


----------



## cardio sux

yummymummy79 said:


> Just seen your training montage on YouTube, cracking stuff! Gives me something to aim towards over the coming months/years.
> 
> Will be at 100kg on leg press tomorrow, *get chuffed with myself for a second but then I see your weights! It'll come*!


i always think the same yummy... i'm up to 160 now .. then look at tan blog and think ahh fook it ..still only half way there lol :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Its a fluke lol! leg press is a confidence thing. I have excellent spotters that I trust 100% so I have no worries in my mind when I go for a weight. Most of big lifts happen in the mind. Feel the fear and do it ayway. :thumbup1: :thumbup1: Another thing I do is cross my arms across my chest, it acts as a tangable barrier between the press and me....another mind thing!


----------



## ElfinTan

FK me hams hurt today! Mr G negatives rule!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Another thing I do is cross my arms across my chest, it acts as a tangable barrier between the press and me....another mind thing!


i'll cup my nuts then.... they would get squished first :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

PMFSL....I'd be worried if I had that prolem Sweetie! :0)


----------



## SD

ElfinTan said:


> PMFSL....I'd be worried if I had that prolem Sweetie! :0)


Its ok, some HCG and they will pop right back again lmfao :laugh:

SD


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: I could always say they were misplaced earrings! :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thist talk reminds me of Mrs Man off the scary movie film....


----------



## ElfinTan

I think this is the time that I'm glad that I'm not a film boffin!!!!!

Just finished chest and bi's along side Mr G and Shabba.

BB Bench

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

70kg x 3

75kg - fail

Incline DB Press

35lb x 10

40lb x 10

45lb x 8

50lb x 6

Flat Flies

9kg x 10

25lb x 10

35lb x 8

Bi's

Giant Set

Cable Preachers - DB Curls - BB Curl

20lb x 10 - 8kg x 10 - 15kg x 10

30lb x 10 - 9kg x 8 - 15kg x 8

3rd set done in different order

BB Curl - 20kg x 8 - Preachers - 30lb x 8 -DB Curl 8kg x 8

Jolly good fun it all was too. Did 7 sets of flabs to finish off. Fun Fun Fun:bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

lol the lbs/kg crossover confuses ma blonde wee self..... good lifting thought as ever (ya strong wee sh1te!!) :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## SD

Zara-Leoni said:


> lol the lbs/kg crossover confuses ma blonde wee self..... good lifting thought as ever (ya strong wee sh1te!!) :thumb: :thumb :


2.2lb/kg  and I am blonde too so thats no excuse missy :laugh:

Good lifting there Tan, I think you are benching more than me though and that has to stop as my male pride can't take it :tongue:

SD


----------



## Dawn

Sorry I let you down yesterday. Was not feeling brill, only tummy troubles nowt serious and weather was not great which didn't help enthusiasm. Looks like you're getting some fab sessions in these days, maybe I'll drag you down if I train with you LOL!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Z - that's the joy of old weights half the stuff we have is in lbs and the other half in kg. As T'doc says it's 2.2 but i just half or double it depending on what I want to know which isn't usually much lol

Dawn - no worries Honey. It is pretty unpleasant in here at the moment lol. never mid bringing me down we need to be building some serious size and we'll have you benching 2 plates a side in no time :0)

I stupidly tried 3 pairs of jeans on this morning both size 12 and couldn't get them over my quads....but did fit into a size 10 tight pencil skirt....go fking figure!!!!!!

And I haven't had a cig for 7 days....no preaching please...I hate non smokers lol. It hasn't been too tough but there is no denying I miss having a toke. It's not the actual cig it's the whole ritual that I had to go with it. Getting my baccy out, rolling the cig (only ever rolls up, only ever Golden Virginia and menthol filters), licking the paper (from the middle out to the sides), getting (coffee/tea/wine) and then going outside usually (back room at home in winter & garden in summer) and just having 10 mins!!!! Do I miss that? Yes i do and there is no point saying I don't but it's the whole 'moment of solitude' rather than the cig. I'm pretty sre it's not the nicotine addiction as i was probably having 5 - 8 'moments' a day and I only chewed the nicotine gum for 2 days and only the odd piece since. Well lets see how things go on, no promises but if I turn into one of those hand waving, coughing and tutting no smokers SLAP ME VERY HARD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawn

Can you do something else to replace the solitude that you're missing. Still go and sit in your little area but have something else to relish your taste buds in. I'm into these spicey warm drinks at the mo almost like mulled wine without the alcohol.

LOL.....the day I see me bench 2 plates a side is the day they will have brought hollow discs into the gym!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nope I don't think this can be replaced and shouldn't be. The whole habit has to be broken I reckon. I have to say nagging cig thoughts are becoming increasingly less but are still there. It's only been a week though and this time I haven't had a snapper at anyone AND I was PMT'ing:thumb:

I didn't say which 2 plates lol:whistling:

Good old shoulders today with Mr G & Shab and I then continued onto glutes whilst they did calves.

Ruhl Press Smith Machine

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 4

40kg x 6

40kg x 6 drop 20kg x 8

Cables Upright Rows

20lb x 10

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

Single Arm DB Rear Delts

6kg x 10

8kg x 10

10kg x 8

30lb x 5

Side Laterals on the cables - no handle just holding the cable

10lb x 15-20 x 3 (kept the reps high as when I tried to go heavier it put too much strain on my wrists)

Glutes

Sumo Style Squats on Squat Machine (only heels on plate)

50kg x 15

100kg x 10

130kg x 10

Machine Glute Raise

2pl, 3pl, 4pl, 5pl x 15 (not sure what the plates are 10 - 15lb)

Isolat Glute Raise

7.5kg x 10 x 4

And that was that. I should have done some more walking lunges o the dreadmill but I forgot lol

I've even got back to doing some light cardio this week.....for keeping warm purposes!


----------



## Dawn

I was thinking the same about the two plates. Do you have 0.5kg discs in your place:whistling:

Proud of you with the ciggies missus :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

We can make some paper ones if you want 

Cheers but it's not over yet. Feel ok but still thinking of them. Will be over when I stop doing that! Another plus (Para will love this) is that I'm hardly drinking any coffee as the coffee cig thing went as a package!


----------



## Nine Pack

Like with Lin, I'll get PG to give you a slap when you have one. That way you'll associate smoking with pain. Genius. Just hope PG's legs can out run yours


----------



## ParaManiac

Caught Tan in a moment of weakness :whistling: 

untitled 8.bmp


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers but it's not over yet. Feel ok but still thinking of them. Will be over when I stop doing that! Another plus (Para will love this) is that I'm hardly drinking any coffee as the coffee cig thing went as a package!


On a serious note :thumbup1:

however,one or two are good for ya - full of antioxidants!


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Like with Lin, I'll get PG to give you a slap when you have one. That way you'll associate smoking with pain. Genius. Just hope PG's legs can out run yours


LOL


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> Like with Lin, I'll get PG to give you a slap when you have one. That way you'll associate smoking with pain. Genius. Just hope PG's legs can out run yours


Something tells me she may enjoy that :devil2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ya see that's the thing PG would never ask me to stop smoking even though I know he'd prefer it. When we 1st met we aknowledged that we both have our poisons and it would be hypocritical for one to demand of the other to stop theirs!

Plus carrot cake baking is a great distraction!


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Something tells me she may enjoy that :devil2:


 :innocent: :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Anyway....why are you getting PG to slap Lin?


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL!


----------



## ElfinTan

Good weekend! Managed to finish decorating the front room and baked 1st attempt carrot cake which I've given 7/10. Too moist and the icing too runny. Still we did manage to eat half of it:whistling: Attempt 2 will not be until after Christmas as I have Stollen to do and ginger bread men! FFs no wonder Mr G is looking fuller and I'm Mrs Blobby....but we are happy:thumbup1:

Back & Tri's

We did our own thing for back and then hoked up for tri's

Chins

3x8

1x7 (Mother called from Spain just after 1st set...bless her)

Dead Lift

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 8

100kg x 5

110kg x 4

Wide Grip Low Cable Rows

40lb x 10

60lb x 10

70lb x 8

*SuperSetted*

Straight Arm Lat Pulls Downs

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 8

Incline Close Grip Bench on SM (weights not including SM)

30kg x 10 was probably a bit heavy as starter weight

40kg x 6

40kg x 5 drop 30kgx 5

Cable Kick Backs Singles

10lb x 12

20lb x 10

30lb x 7

30lb x 6 drop 20lb x 8

Tri Press Downs

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 8


----------



## Dawn

Nice deadlifts you, can't see me catching you up now:confused1:.....been given my instructions from MrPB this morning:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jolly good....I hope it involves chest and bi's on Thurs lol.

Dead lifting was quite amusing. Things felt very strong but I put the belt on at 90kg to be on the safe side but as I was doing my set the belt and top on my combats were pinching my tummy so I ditched the belt half way through. So I didn't have the problem for the next set I ditched the combats instead....luckily because of the artic gym conditions I had a pair trackies underneath lol!!!!!


----------



## Dawn

Yep, when I got back into the gym last week, I checked on what you were doing so I could tie in with you when we got back together again


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool bananas.....so are you doing day on day off after your chat with PB?


----------



## Dawn

Yep but it might get a little odd at weekend when and if I train with Dave!! So I thought Tues & Thurs and then it will be either Friday and Saturday or Saturday and Sunday!! So a couple of times will be consecutive days (sure his nibs will tell me if there's a problem with this) Otherwise it's just going to be different every week and I feel I need some consistancy!! Saying that if DNC takes the whole of January off as he plans then I can easily follow one on, one off at that point!!

ooooooooo I don't bloody know, will have to think it through


----------



## Nine Pack

Lin said:


> there is method behind Boss-Mans madness :whistling: :whistling: xx


No, just madness. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well let me know when we can pendle in. It'sprobably easier to see if we are hitting the same thing on the same day and then just go for that day. My week is:

Mon - Back n Tri

Tues - Legs n glutes

Wed - Off

Thurs - Chest n Bi's

Fri - Shoulders n Glutes


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Well let me know when we can pendle in. It'sprobably easier to see if we are hitting the same thing on the same day and then just go for that day. My week is:
> 
> Mon - Back n Tri
> 
> Tues - Legs n glutes
> 
> Wed - Off
> 
> Thurs - Chest n Bi's
> 
> Fri - Shoulders n Glutes


Thought moos were on shoulder day?


----------



## ElfinTan

No- with bi's but PG does calves with boulders...I do mine on leg day and add glutes to it instead.


----------



## Dawn

Well I'm on leggies on Tuesdays so that's sorted too


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool...just battered mine and shall post up workout later!


----------



## Dawn

I got me a sore bum too


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup...butt is definitely sore. Good craic again today training. It's nice to have the people you love shouting at you lol!

Calves

Standing (15lb plates)

7x 15

10 x 10

15 x 8

Seated (12lb plates)

7x10

9x10

11x8

14x4 drop 10x4

Leg Press calves

145kg x 10 x 3

Leg Press

145kg x 10

245kg x 10

345kg x 5

395kg x 5

*445kg x 4:bounce: To say i was happy with this is an understatement! *Will stick to this as my max for a good month and hopefully just increase the reps now. To do a 500kg+ leg press would be awesome!!!!!

Squats

60kg x 8 x 3

Lying Ham Curls

20lb x 12

30lb x 10

40lb x 7

Forced negs x 5

Nordic Extensions

2 x 10

Glute Raises On iso

3x10 @7.5kg

And that was me done. My glutes feel fantastically sore!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Day of well earned rest for me :0) Get battering them pins Hun!


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah I know. We're probably popping over. Just made peanut butter muffins due to underhand blackmailing!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah I know. We're probably popping over. Just made peanut butter muffins due to *underhand blackmailing*!


That's dispicable. I won't do it again.... honest.

Well maybe. :whistling:


----------



## Galtonator

those muffins sound really nice. Do you have a receipe?

Really strong Tan those leg presses were crazy


----------



## ElfinTan

NP - you will do any underhand dealings for cake!

Cheers Gal - I have the recipe at home ut I think I can remember it. This batch were a wee bit dry but pretty tasty and not too sweet.

300g plain four (I used wholemeal)

200g natty pb

175ml milk

1.5 teaspoons baking powder

1/2 tsp salt

100g soft brown sugar

2 table spoon oil......I used macadamia nut oil and will probably add more next time or some apple sauce.

2 eggs

Mix all the ingredients except the flour, baking powder and salt, in a bowl with an electric mixer until well mixed. Now sieve in the other ingredients. Mix with metel spoon unti JUST mixed (lumpy batter is good for muffins).

Spoon into 8-12 muffin cases.

Bake 15 mins 220c

You can also add in some crushed peanuts if you want. Like I said they are not too sweet so you may want to add some honey or more sugar. I just dusted icing sugar ver the top.


----------



## Galtonator

THANK YOU Tann they look tasty. Might add some splenda if they need some sweetness.


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> NP - you will do any underhand dealings for cake!
> 
> Cheers Gal - I have the recipe at home ut I think I can remember it. This batch were a wee bit dry but pretty tasty and not too sweet.
> 
> 300g plain four (I used wholemeal)
> 
> *200g natty pb*
> 
> 175ml milk
> 
> 1.5 teaspoons baking powder
> 
> 1/2 tsp salt
> 
> *100g soft brown sugar*
> 
> 2 table spoon oil......I used macadamia nut oil and will probably add more next time or some apple sauce.
> 
> Mix all the ingredients except the flour, baking powder and salt, in a bowl with an electric mixer until well mixed. Now sieve in the other ingredients. Mix with metel spoon unti JUST mixed (lumpy batter is good for muffins).
> 
> Spoon into 8-12 muffin cases.
> 
> Bake 15 mins 220c
> 
> You can also add in some crushed peanuts if you want. Like I said they are not too sweet so *you may want to add some honey or more sugar * :w00t: *:w00t:*. I just dusted icing sugar ver the top.


Eat, then break out the defibrilator... :thumb:

I don't care, your cakes are awesome.


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL - for my cakes these can actually be classed as low fat/sugar ffs!!!! It's a good job I don't put up the date and walnut one or you would collapse just looking at it. As for carrot cake....... :whistling:

Gal - have you seen the splenda/brown sugar mix that you can get. I bought some the other day but haven't used it yet....oh and I forgot 2 eggs....you need for the muffins. I'll edit the post!!!!! In fact to get some extra sweetness and moisture you could mash a banana and add that. Would work really well!


----------



## Galtonator

not found that yet. I will have a look on mYsupermarket. Thanks for the additions i will see if i can make some soon


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool bananas! I do do 'healthy' cakes too but at the mo it's full fat versions!!!!!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

i can adapt those to be heathier but hey its Christmas so the full fat ones will get made


----------



## Bulldozer

Your Cheesecake was pretty damn tasty Tan


----------



## ElfinTan

That was the best cheesecake EVER wasn't it????? :thumb:

Gal - the thing that i have found when trying to adapt cake recipes to be healthier is that it's hard to strike the right balance and not compromise taste and/or texture. I tried about 10 batches of 'healthy' flapjacks, ie lower carbs and fats with added protein and it just doesn't work....you end up with a something but it certainly isn't a flapjack. Conclusion was that a flapjack just is as it is and shouldn't be messed with lol.

I did manage an awesome high protein cheesetypecake a while back...I'll dig it out.


----------



## Nine Pack

OMFG!! That carrot cake is off the scale. Thanks for popping over yesterday guys, it was nice to see you (they don't let me out much these days here). I will be over tomorrow for boulders.


----------



## ElfinTan

Nah that's a 7/10 carrot cake....just wait until it's perfected you will be squelching when you walk after eating it!  Boulders it is!!!!

Had a nice wee chest & bi session with Dawn today. We've not trained together for over a month so it was nice to get back into it. We decided to change the day that we train together week on week so that we don't have to swap things around so for the forseeable future it will be either legs on Tues or chest n bi's on Thurs.

Incline DB Press

17.5kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

27.5kg x 6 or 7ish....I lost count after about 4 lol

SM Flat Bench (not including SM weight)

20kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 6

35kg x 4 drop 20kg x 4

Incline pec dec - don't usually use this maching...no particular reason!

10lb x 10

20lb x 10

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

Preacher Cable Curls with handle bar

20lb x 10

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

Squatting Curls - with elbows jammed into knees - cables

20lb x 10

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

OH Cable Curls

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 10

And that was it. Nice and simple again. There is a cold in my head that keeps trying to manifest itself but I refuse to be ill for as long as I can lol:ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Urgghh I hate reading your journal Tan.... reminds me how weak I am


----------



## ElfinTan

I've told ya I'll swap the strength for your abs 

Apart from still being artic cold int he gym it wasn't too bad a day. I need to face up to the fact that I will not be warm again until about May:whistling:

Boulders and Glutes for me today and joined PG, Shab & Ninepack for boulders and I have to say it was the cutting edge of d*cking about:thumb: But still managed to have a cracking workout without any major breakages although there were some cracks and creaks.

Boulders

Ruhl Press on SM (not including SM weight)

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

45kg x 5

Cable Upright Rows

30lb x 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

Seated DB Rear Delts

7kg x 10

8kg x 10

9kg x 8 drop 6kg x 8-10ish....just repped out. Myt shoulders cracks like bloody pocorn doing these so Shab keeps his hands on my shoulders to restrict them and that calms it down a bit (old drunken injury in the form of broken collar bone)

Side Lats

6kg x10

7kg x 10

8kg x 8 drop 5kg - rep out

Glutes

Wide Squat Machine - heel only on plate

50kg x 10

100kg x 10

120 x 8 and then couldn't reach the safety so had to holler for help lol

Hypers

10kg x 10 BW 5-8 x 3

DB Rom Deads

45lb x 10

55lb x 10

60lb x 10

Ankle weight butt busters x 2

2 mins walking lunges on the dreadmill.

Collapse:lol:

Am pretty pleased with progress tbh...can see things changing shape in a good way. All just a matter of time and patience!


----------



## ElfinTan

This is just to give an idea of what awesome physiques the trained figure girls have now!























































Hope this reminds ya Lin how fcking good these are...trust me it isn't the easy option!


----------



## ElfinTan

Trust me it's not lowering them at all. It will be fcking hard work, these girls aren't shoddy and like I said the trained figure girls at the NABBA Uni this year were IMO in much better condition that the physique. And if you think they train with pink fluffy dumbells you better think again!

FFS I've now got visions of us teetering round the back room at your place falling over.


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> This is just to give an idea of what awesome physiques the trained figure girls have now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this reminds ya Lin how fcking good these are...trust me it isn't the easy option!


Definitely your best post yet! :tongue: :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> This is just to give an idea of what awesome physiques the trained figure girls have now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope this reminds ya Lin how fcking good these are...trust me it isn't the easy option!


Dayum!!!! :thumb:

Would still break my ankles in those heels though.... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I know.....cursed things! But if it means a figure like that the I'll fcking let my ankles break! :thumbup1: and be a happy hobbler with a body to die for LOL!


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin said:


> I also thought they looked a hell-uva lot better than the physique girls......oh god Tan me n you in slap wench heels FFS lmao, ok when we practise the door at my place is bein blacked out and feckin locked you know what they will be like with their feckin filmin :laugh:.....better start the pole dancin classes with Chrissie, it'll learn me to balance....you up for that too :thumb: xxx


I'll dance the pole but without the heels.....well up for it especially with Chrissie because she is funny as fck!

Para - I thought it was about time I posted something to get me reps mate LMFAO


----------



## Dawn

I think the figure look is harder to get than the physique. Certainly going off the Nabba girls this year!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I agree!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

that is a spot on pic of Malika


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin said:


> nice 1 :thumb: she is startin the classes in the new year so will let you know lol
> 
> xxx


Cool but really will depend on the times and whether we are at work or not. Fingers crossed!

IB - its fab isn't it!


----------



## Nine Pack

Lin said:


> I also thought they looked a hell-uva lot better than the physique girls......oh god Tan me n you in slap wench heels FFS lmao, ok when we practise the door at my place is bein blacked out and feckin locked you know what they will be like with their feckin filmin :laugh:.....better start the pole dancin classes with Chrissie, it'll learn me to balance....you up for that too :thumb: xxx


Don't worry about the heels. Me, PG & John will show you how it's done.... :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Don't worry about the heels. Me, PG & John will show you how it's done.... :whistling: :tongue:


 I would actually pay to see that!:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

OK - the cold eventually beat me! I've slept most of the day in my treatment room and decided to give training a miss for today. Hopefully back up and running tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Sort it out Tan, i'm training through my glass back! 

Have you seen Mal's new avatar on MT? Yowza :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL - Yeah she emailed me the pic a couple of weeks back....I'm soooooooooooooooooooo jealous it's untrue. Good job she's a friend or I really would hate her LOTS lol! You're right I shouldn't be such a mardy pants so I trained today. Actually felt quite a bit better but kept it light(ish) intensity and just plodded through. Did things @rse about t*t to make sure there was some shocking the system but still started with

calves, seated, standing and hack squat machine raises (3x10 - 15 each)

Lying Ham Curl

24lb x 12

36lb x 10

48lb x 8

Incline Single Ham Curl (can't believe how hard this machine is still lol)

14lb(yes 14 fcking lb|) x 10

21lb x 10,8 I tried to go up another plate but just couldn't get the contraction and was only half repping so dropped it back down.

Leg Press - these went up quickly as I jumped in with the lads.

145kg x 10

245kg x 10

345kg x 8

445kg x 4

Leg Extensions - not done these for about 6 weeks as I was getting very achy knees and decided to leave the out and see what happened. Well the ache went away. Have now added them back in to see if achey knees come back.

36lb x 10

48lb x 10

60lb x 8

72lb x 8

Finished off with 3 sets of butt busters - I have to say this is one of THE hardest things I do in the gym, they just don't get easier and they hurt but (pardon the pun) they will be worth it....or I will be a very very very angry person!!!!!! :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good work as per usual elfintan....

when's another vid being fired up?


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Honey!

I videoed some of a leg session the other day. I'll see what I can get done after Christmas....NP suggested dressing PG as Santa and then having him squat:laugh: with Elf spotters:whistling: At the moment though we still all look like Inuit refugees while were training as that many layers of clothes because it's so cold!


----------



## Dawn

Hello you, glad you're feeling better. Sorry to let you down yesterday didn't realise how bunged up I was until I got a phone call and tried to talk!! Feeling a little better today myself.


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Honey!
> 
> I videoed some of a leg session the other day. I'll see what I can get done after Christmas....NP suggested dressing PG as Santa and then having him squat:laugh: with Elf spotters:whistling: At the moment though we still all look like Inuit refugees while were training as that many layers of clothes because it's so cold!


It is a little bracing in that mill. You should open the door & let some warm in :tongue:


----------



## SD

ElfinTan said:


> Leg Extensions - not done these for about 6 weeks as I was getting very achy knees and decided to leave the out and see what happened. Well the ache went away. Have now added them back in to see if achey knees come back.
> 
> 36lb x 10
> 
> 48lb x 10
> 
> 60lb x 8
> 
> 72lb x 8


COuld be patella tracking Tan, I had the same thing as I tend to sit with my legs apart when I do these putting more emphasis on my medial quad, which pulled the patella medially causing some inflammation there from poor tracking.

Try a different leg position, pref with your legs as close together as possible and see if it helps :thumbup1:

SD


----------



## Nine Pack

Try a 'cho pat' knee strap. It keeps the patella tendon tracking properly in the patella femoral groove.


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll give it a try!

NP I've told Paul we are comong playing at your house at least once over Christmas so I can actually wear less than 3 layers when training!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Try a 'cho pat' knee strap. It keeps the patella tendon tracking properly in the patella femoral groove.


A what....sounds like summit you get from the chinese take out!


----------



## Nine Pack

Google it. Paula has one, very cheap but very effective.


----------



## ElfinTan

Okey Dokey!


----------



## ElfinTan

FFSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!! Now posted 3 times in here and it hasn't posted!!!!!!!

Smoking or rather the lack of it, today and yesterday has been the most difficult so far. No need for pep talks or threats, just noting I would like to rip the heads of kittens!!! And eat chocolate!!! If this doesn't get better I'll be well fkt off!

And if this doesn't post.....I'll copy is before send!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Jolly good spud day again today but wasn't particularly strong when training (rather pathetic actually) so I changed tactics part way through and just did lighter weights and supersetted. No use trying to go heavy when the old body isn't having it but it doesn't mean it won't get a battering.

Attempted Incline Bench and ditched it for incline DB Press instead, then supersetted flat flies straight into flat DB press. On to decline machine press supersetted with incline machine flies. For bi's, crouching cable curls, incline curls and concentrations. Nice and simple. Not sure what the dweeby syndrome was down to today, probably virus recovery. No drama though:thumbup1:

Have decided to attempt Christmas flapjacks for the lads at the gym! Should be interesting lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

christmas flapjacks?

jeeez.... Tan - I want a friend who bakes 

I also keep thinking about these gingerbread christmassy coffees places like costa and starbucks do at this time of year.... just as well there isnt one near my salon haha!

I been having the cr*ppy no strength days and just been improvising too. Dunno why but there seems to be a lot of bugs going around maybe thats it? I been similar to yourself though - adapt and overcome :thumbup1: Just do something different


----------



## ElfinTan

Z - I make gingerbread men too lol. Maybe that's the secret power recipe:thumbup1: Just made the flapjacks, not tried them yet but I think 'very sweet' would be a good description!!!!

Lin - Who's whinging???? I've long accepted the fact that I'm not powerlifting every week. In fact I'm suprised I'm this strong and still clean so it's all good.

I haven't got a clue why we are doing this....last ditch attempt at youth? I'm still not sute about the pole dancing with shoes TBH....seems way too dangerous to me. A client of mine is a pole dancer and she literally fell off her shoes and broke her ankle and was laid up for months. The dancing class idea is to give some body confidence but certainly not to help with a routine. The is nothing worse that a hooker routine at a bodybuilding show (unless you are a bloke that thinks the birds classes are just a free cheap thrill). If I wanted to get on stage to look like a stripper I'd do stripping instead and actually get paid for it! All I have to do in heels in walk and pose....end of!

Slipnot would be interesting:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

everytime i click i read about cake or what seems to be a new entry, flapjack 

saw PG in this months FLEX magazine on the vyomax advert... quite cool!


----------



## SD

ElfinTan said:


> I haven't got a clue why we are doing this....last ditch attempt at youth? I'm still not sute about the pole dancing with shoes TBH....seems way too dangerous to me. A client of mine is a pole dancer and she literally fell off her shoes and broke her ankle and was laid up for months. The dancing class idea is to give some body confidence but certainly not to help with a routine. The is nothing worse that a hooker routine at a bodybuilding show (unless you are a bloke that thinks the birds classes are just a free cheap thrill). If I wanted to get on stage to look like a stripper I'd do stripping instead and actually get paid for it! All I have to do in heels in walk and pose....end of!
> 
> Slipnot would be interesting:whistling:


He he GI Jane in heels?  could be a good look! :tongue:

Dancing is a great way to teach co-ordination, and there is nothing more sexy than a lady that can dance!

Slipknot is defo a good choice for routine imho....wait and bleed!... :cool2:

SD


----------



## ParaManiac

The flapjacks are of the usual impeccable standard i have come to expect from Elfin"Delia"Tan :thumb:

However,time for my lines!

I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack, I must be good and not eat flapjack........... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

SportDr said:


> He he GI Jane in heels?  could be a good look! :tongue:
> 
> SD


FFS it would be like Lily Savage! Don't get me wrong I like a good dance and am pretty good at it...but that's usually with clothes on...tis different when all ya bits are in danger of falling out and inadvertantly 'winking' at strangers.

IB- Not see that ad!

Para - You will not eat them beacuase there are non left!!!! They actually got yummier as the day went on...I know because I ate them all day ffs so make that a FAT Lily Savage:thumbup1:

Nice shoulders workout with PG and Shab. Again nothing major. We Did 20's 12's 6's on most things, behind neck SM press, reverse pec dec, cable side lats (I stuck to 15x1pl on these because my wrists won't take a heavier weight) then I did upright cable rows and we finished with those skimming over the head shoulder presses ala NinePack. Basically you get a bar with weight(of course) and you start so the bar is in front of your nose, take the bar to the same position but at the back of your head just skimming over the head. Quite a small movement but really worth a try:thumbup1:

Usual boring stuff for glutes and really glad it's the end of the week....even though we are being 'Austined' tomorrow !!!!! :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan

Phew! Just managed to rescue this from the bottom of the page!

Last proper day in the gym today, only 4 hours in the morning tomorrow and short hours on Christmas Eve and then we actually get some time off YAYYYYYYYYYYYYY. We'll still be training though!

Nice wee back and tri's with Dawn today. Stuck to mainly cables so we just had to move a pin rather than loading and unoading plates.

Wide Handle Grip Lat Pull D's (15lbpl)

5pl x 12

7pl x 10

9pl x 7

Seated Wide Handle Grip Cable Rows (15lbpl)

5pl x 10

7pl x 10

9pl x 8

Straight Arm Lat PD's

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 7

DB Rows

45lb x 8

55lb x 8

60lb x 8

Tris

Rope Press

30lb x 10

40lb x 10 x 2

OH DB Extension - double

45lb x 10 x 3

Close Grip SM Bench

20kg x 8 x 3

Rather sweet and simple....just like me!!!!!!!

Going playing at NinePacks tomorrow which is always a nice change! Will be using their sunbed while we are there too. Using melanotanII but it has been so cold that the thought of getting naked at the sunbed shop with no heating has not been an appealing thought!!!!!!! So I'll hang in theirs like a trussed turkey for 6 mins instead!


----------



## ElfinTan

Good day again! Went to play at Ninepacks and it was jolly strange to be in shorts and not 3 tshirts and a sweatshirt. It good to train somewhere else bu itcan be a bit of a pain working out the weights on machines and stuff. EG found the stack of 100kg on standing calves pretty easy but there would be no way I could easily d 100kg on ours. The ham curl was the same, I max out on 4/5 plates on ours which is only around 40-50lb with real difficulty but was around the 40-50kg mark on theirs. The weight though is irrelavant as long as the muscles are being stressed, it just takes a bit more faffing about and I can certainly feel it has hit where it was suppsed to. So not sure about all the weights so will only put in wht I remember(ish)

*Seated Calves* - 4 x 6 - 15

*Standing Caves* 4 x 10 - 15

*Squats *- 3 x 60kg x 8

*Leg Press* - 120kg x 10, 200kg x 10, 280kg x 8, 320kg x 7.

The funniest was a chap was on leg press before and he got to 4 plates and started unloading them, after he took the 1st off Paul said leave them on mate she'll start on that....luckily he took it in good spirit.

*Lying Ham Curl* - 30oddkg x forever, 40oddkg x 12, 50oddkg x 5 drop30odd x 6 and then 4x PG hanging negatives.

*Rom DB DL* - 22.5 x 10, 25kg x 10, 30kg x 10, 35's x 6?

*Glute Raises* on the cables - 3 x 10

Really enjoyed the workout. I think it's the 1st time I've sweated since bloody October LOL.


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice short sharp chest and bi's with Mr G. I had planned to do shoulders but non of his training partners could make it so I said I'd play with him :0)

Flat BB Bench

Bar x 12 warmup

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 4 RP x 3

60kg x 3 RP x 2

Flat Flies

8kg x 10

9kg x 10

10kg x 10

30lb x 8

Dips

2 x 8

Cable Preacher Curls

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

50lb x 7

Seate DB Curls

8lg x 10

9kg x 10

25lb x 8

Bent Over Hanging Down Concentration Curls Thingies

8kg x 10

9kg x 10 x 2

1st time I've done these and it took some getting used too. I found not leaning on something more comfortable.

And that was that. Will have a couple of days off scoffing and chilling. I have to say I am looking rather chunky (trust me that us being kind) but you have to get out of shape a bit to put on some muscle. So after the New Year it will be operation Flubber Buster and we'll see if we have any quality under this quantity. Macros are already sorted and I just need to do the actual meal plans. I'll try to keep things as varied as possible but I know I will have to plan ahead as we always have protein bars/drinks to hand at the gym and home. And the dreaded cardio to look forward to as well...fcking happy days LMFAO x


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I have to say I am looking rather chunky (trust me that us being kind)


I like em a bit chunky myself. :whistling:

I bet chunky to you is not being able to see the last ab.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I like em a bit chunky myself. :whistling:
> 
> I bet chunky to you is not being able to see the last ab.


 PMSL - I wish!!!! Believe me if I had a six pack I would show them to EVERYONE. I'd have tshirts with my abs on. I'd flash them in the veg aisle at the supermarket at random strangers, I'd leave all my wordly possessions to them (which used to be a banjo and a 125cc bike but I sold the bike so that actually just leaves Daisy The Banjo). I would be a proud, proud lass!

Lin - Cheers Chikkin - Hope you guys have a good one too x We should be playing over at your house a few times over ther hols!


----------



## Bulldozer

Just popped in to wish you and Paul a Merry Crimbo.

Have a good one Tan :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Bully x

Lin will let you know:thumbup1:

Have spent the day doing rock all. Paul isn't too well so I didn't even make the planned Christmas dinner and just made a honey ham and we had it with some cheese and pickles and picked at mince pies and stuff the rest of the day.


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok as mentioned I have done pretty much naff all all day so I took 10 mins to sort out my diet for operation FB which is planned to start 5th Jan...I think that's a Monday. Obvioulsy I'll weight and measure and all that bllx and take some pics and off we then toddle. So this is the plan of action. Me & NP will monitor and adjust accordingly. NP i've upped the protein slightly for ease of measurements. So this is it -

30g pro 20g carbs 8-12g fat (per meal as close as poss)

8am - 1 whole & 4 egg whites, 2 oatcakes & red sauce

10.30 - 100g(cw) quinoa, 1 pro portion*, salad with walnut oil & lemon juice

1pm - 100g quinoa, 10 cashews & pre w/o pro slam

2pm - w/o & 30mins cardio

3.30 - post w/o pro pow & honey

4pm - quinoa, 1 pro portion & salad with walnut & lemon juice

6.30 - 1 pro portion, 90g rice & veg & pinenuts

9pm - pro pudding 30g oats 10g ground almonds

1 protein portion is ONE of the following - 100g steak/120g salmon/100g chicken/150g cod/120g trout.

1 carb portion - 3 oatcakes, 1 slice rye bread, 100g cooked weight quinoa, 90g cooked weight rice.

Veg & salad will not be counted and will be kept majority green.

Cardio 30 mins post workout 5x a week.

*Planned Training*

Quads, Calves, Glutes

Back & Bi's, Abs

Shoulders & Glutes

Chest & Tri's, Abs

Hams & Glutes

Will initially do Mon - Fri and see how recovery is and if not sufficient swap to day on day off so that the training week will then be 10 days.

I really do need to get out more:thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

What the clucking bell were you doing on here on xmas day? :tongue:

I will have a ganders at that lot later. Seem to have relapsed with a cough & cold again so going to curl up on the floor & try not to head down the tunnel towards the light.


----------



## ElfinTan

Paul had manflu and we had watched ALL sh*t TV for at least 10 hours...with dog walking break inbetween...so I thought I'd sort out my plan of action whilst eating chocolate and mince pies:thumb:

As for Boxing Day.....well this is what I have done so far....






Paul at Battle of Giants. Now off to do the NABBA Universe ones and make Chrimbo dinner a day late now that Mr G is functioning again:bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> What the clucking bell were you doing on here on xmas day? :tongue:
> 
> I will have a ganders at that lot later. Seem to have relapsed with a cough & cold again so going to curl up on the floor & try not to head down the tunnel towards the light.


I like bright light:cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Aww bless with the manflu... theres a lot of sick ppl this xmas it seems!


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm actually being harsh there Z. Whe Paul is ill then he is ill....non of this dying from a snotty nose lark. Paul is extremely low maintenance:thumb:


----------



## Dawn

> now that Mr G is functioning again:bounce:


 :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> :whistling:


:laugh: Me and Paul were giggling our heads off when I sent you that text Dawn lol

Cheers GG. Not eating Chrimbo dinner was no drama. We're not christians so it's more a mid winter celebration really and if it doesn't happen then it's not a prob. Cheese, honey ham, sausage rolls and mince pies were a grand sustitute:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Back to the grindstone today and had a good back and tri's session which was fuelled my a fabulous meal last night with NP, Mrs NP, Dawn, Dave NC and John H. I ordered filet steak and was duely brought half a cow...the steak was HUGE...and very scrummy! So big back today!

*Pull Ups*

3 x 8BW

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

*Incline T-bar Row*

35kg x 10

45kg x 8 x 2

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs*

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 8

Finished off with a giant set for tri's - 3 sets

*Tri Dip Machine* x 240lb x 10

*EZ Tri Press Down* x 40lb x 10

*Bent Over Cable Rope Kickbacks* x 10lb x 10

I actually felt a wee bit quiffy after the session, not sure why but probably because I got up late due to not sleeping well and had only had one meal but I would have thought that the eatathon yesterday would have fuelled me nicely:whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

Did you know that steak cooked medium rare will actually begin to rot in the gut before it's fully digested. That steak they brought you was firkin huge so I doubt it's passed through yet. They must have thought you needed feeding up :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Great it will stil be rotting this time next week then lol...and I'll let it account for the extra poundage...11st2 this morning....oh joy...it's water:whistling:LMFAO.

Well chuffed with todays leg session. I had no intention of pushing it on squats but they felt nice and strong so we went for it. Form was fcking bang on...no partial rep bllx...right the way down...Fat Pete would have been a very very proud Goat Boy!!!! Heavy leg pressing paying off as is working hard on squatting as taught by the master! I'll have to get these fimed!

*Standing Calves* (15lb pl)

8x 12

10 x 12

13 x 8

*Seated Calves* (12lbpl)

7 x 10

9 x 10

11 x 8

*BB Squats*

Bar x 15

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 5

90kg x 3

100kg x 1

105kg x 1

I'm taking this as my official PB of 1RM. Last year I 'squatted' 110kg but there is no way I would be happy with that squat now...taking the bar on your back and bending ya legs aint a squat. It felt nice and strong but we decided to leave it on a high note:thumbup1:

*Leg Press*

145kg x 12

245kg x 12

295kg x 12

*Leg Extension*

36lb x 10

72lb x 6 RP x 3

*Lying Ham Curl + Glute Raise*

30lb x 10 x 3

Finished off with two mins walking lunges on the treadmill.

Another plus for today is that I have got a new TP. Danny who used to be Paul's TP. We train together on and off but he's starting dieting on Monday too and we've decided to hook up and keep each other going. Dan is an excellent TP and a superb spotter. The only thing is I had intended on training at around 2ish but he won't be able to make it in until later so my meals will need some slight rearranging as will the split but should be something like this-

Mon - Quads/Hams

Tues - Back & Tri's

Wed - Glutes

Thurs - Chest & Bi's

Fri - Shoulders, Calves & Glutes

Looking forward to rockin and rolling:rockon:


----------



## Beklet

Nine Pack said:


> Did you know that steak cooked medium rare will actually begin to rot in the gut before it's fully digested. That steak they brought you was firkin huge so I doubt it's passed through yet. They must have thought you needed feeding up :tongue:


Er thanks....I love medium rare steak... :sad:

Damn I wish I could get a leg press like that!!! :thumb:

ANd it feels good when you get a max on squats


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye...felt pretty good especially as knew they were fcking bob on!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Lin

Chest and Bi's today. Fk me was it cold in the gym today....and will be worse tomorrow. Nowt we can do about that though.

*Chest*

*BB Flat Bench*

Bar warm up

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

65kg x 4

*DB Incline Press*

45lb x 8

50lb x 8

55lb x 6

*BW Dips*

2 x 8

*Incline Pec Deck(12lb pl)*

3 x 12

5 x 8

6 x 6

*Bi's*

*Cable Preacher Curls*

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

40lb x 6 drop 30lb x 3

*Squatting Cable Curls*

30lb x 10

40lb x 10 x 2

*Cable Curls*

30lb x 10

50lb x 8

Good session. Was a few of us training at the same time so we all spotted each other and did a wee bit of yelling:thumbup1:

It's cold....have I ever mentioned that i don't function well when it's cold? :ban:


----------



## Dawn

I've been cold in my house and you know how warm it is in there!! Can't say I envy you in that gym at the mo!


----------



## Ollie B

Looks like a great session Tan. Nice 1!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

-5 up here today :crying:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn - your house is as warm as Paul's sisters lol.

Ollie - Cheers - it helped to keep me warm but I can't say I broke a sweat...and the icicles didn't melt.

Z - Now made note to self to strike Scotland off places to go and live!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Last workout of the year today and just did a quick shoulder blast. As it was soooooooooo bloody cold in the gym PG decided we'd do a giant set and get the blood pumping and keep warm.

*Behind Neck Press on SM* (not including SM weight)

10kg x 12, 15kg x 10, 20kg x 7, 25kg x 4

*Reverse Pec Deck*

36lb x 12, 48lb x 10, 60lb x 8, 72lb x 4

*DB Side Lats*

5kg x 10 - 12 x 3, 7kg x 6

*Front Raise*

10kg x 8-12 x 3, 15kg x 5

Short and swift. Now the only dilemma left is what to wear tonight. Got a textoff one of the lasses last night as apparently we're doing 'frocks' and lady shoes....greatt!!!! On the coldest night of the friggin year...I wonder if long johns with frock is the look this year!!!!!


----------



## Dawn

You do girlie stuff pretty well.......me no can do and that's why I'm in physique


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL! Well I managed the whole evening in girlie shoes!!!! Good night!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

happy new year!

lol @ cold in the gym, there is no windows in my gym and the door gets closed by the guys who stand about talking rather than training

if you dont stay still you dont get cold.....stop nattering


----------



## winger

Incredible Bulk said:


> happy new year!
> 
> lol @ cold in the gym, there is no windows in my gym and the door gets closed by the guys who stand about talking rather than training
> 
> if you dont stay still you dont get cold.....stop nattering


Ouch.


----------



## ElfinTan

Lol!!!! So now I'm expected to do 10 hours cardio a day too????? Don't forget we actually have to spend the whole day there ffs:whistling:

Mr Winger - nice of you to pop in. I can tell by the hits someone reads my journal but hardly anyone pops in to say hi:laugh:


----------



## Galtonator

training looks spot on Tan good stuff as always


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Gal...it's ticking over!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Mr Winger - nice of you to pop in. I can tell by the hits someone reads my journal but hardly anyone pops in to say hi:laugh:


HI! <----I shouted that...lol


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Operation Flubber Buster starts on Monday. Will do all the starting pics and measurement bllx too. Training will stay pretty much the same as is until strength drops and then will probably superset more to keep the intensity up.


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Operation Flubber Buster starts on Monday. Will do all the starting pics and measurement bllx too. Training will stay pretty much the same as is until strength drops and then will probably superset more to keep the intensity up.


Ah cool - more interesting stuff to read, notes to take...... 

Better say Hi too as I read but don't post much (can never think of owt to say apart from 'impressive weights' :lol: )


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL @ Beks. The usualu drivle won't vhange so pretty much same old!

Lin - Am looking at around 12 weeks to see where it takes me which takes us to the end of March and then see where we're up to and whether another few weeks are needed or whether I can slack off slightly to take me through to me wedding which is the most likely scenario as I do tend to get a bit spotty so would like to be at least a month clean before the wedding lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah it is a pisher! but like I said there is always a pay off lol! Just means loads of nice back scrubs for me and I read something about adding vitb5 so will give that a try too. Catch you later. We'll be in about 2.30 and working on squat form.


----------



## ElfinTan

Well a bit of a different leg session today. We played at squats. Keeping the fomr spot on and making sure they were nice and deep for each rep. We did 5's, 3's and singles and I tried out knee wraps for the first time. It took a couple of sets to get the wrapped right and then got used to squatting in them. It certainly was a different experience and fk me they smart a bit and throw you off the 1st few sets because it feels so different. I tried to remember everything Fat Pete taught us. But once I got used to them and we upped the weight a bit I have to say I quite liked it. Depth was good, so good in fact that on the last set I went for a 1rm of 110kg and went so low that I trapped my finger between the bar and the friggin safetly which knocked me off a bit, PG had to steady me and I got it back up but I wasn't a happy bunny because it felt spotted even though he said it wasn't lol. Altogether we did around 8-9 sets and after my last one I just repped out on a couple of sets of sissy squats and then did some lying ham curls. Really enjoyable session. I need to get the squats filmed to check the form but there will be no hero playing for a while as I expect my strength to go down as I diet...but then again maybe it won't....time will tell!


----------



## ElfinTan

The knee wraps were definitely different and are only really useful if you are squating low as you kind of dig in and use them as an aid to get out of the hole and the bottom. That is basically their job when used in powerlifting. You can move the safeties at out place tolet you go as low as you need to go lol.

I have to say this is the strongest I've been and I've not used anything for ages so the gains I made from the last course of Anavar must have stayed put which is a bonus lol


----------



## ElfinTan

It's actually pretty well known that the gains you get with Anavar stick. That is why it is used in the treatment of AIDs patients to help them increase their body mass.


----------



## ElfinTan

Last peanut butter and honey on toast eated!!!!!! Sparrows R Us here we come!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Last peanut butter and honey on toast eated!!!!!! Sparrows R Us here we come!!!!


noooooo............. its so upsetting.

I still have leftover dark choc that i didnt manage to get through on fri night.... its waiting none too patiently for me to eat on sat when I get my first cheat meal....


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> It's actually pretty well known that the gains you get with Anavar stick. That is why it is used in the treatment of AIDs patients to help them increase their body mass.


Have to say my experience would agree with this.... :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup it's pretty good stuff


----------



## ElfinTan

Well only two days in and I've already forgotten to take my to take my supps this morning lol. I really am pants. I'm trying some primo tabs to see how I do on them. I've heard some good stuff and it works well on a diet so should be happy days....if I remember to take it DOH!!!!

Back and tris on the cards today and again kept in nice and simple.

*Chins*

BW x 8 x 4

*Deadlift*

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

80kg x 8

90kg x 5

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

120kg x 1- this took two attempts. Failed on the 1st, not even off the ground. Got it with a bit of a fight on the 2nd go which did suprise me as in my experience if you fail the chances of it going up on the 2nd attempt are slim but hey ho there is the exception to the rule. I started using straps at 80kg because even though our Texas Power Bar is a thing of beauty to behold it doth rippeth the hands to shreds. I am also finding that because of my job as a massage therapist my hands and joints are getting no rest and I am beginning to feel the stress in them to the point where I have problems lifting a cup if my hands is at the wrond angle. Now weight lifting is fun but it doesn't pay the bills and my hands are the tools of my trade which does pay the bills.

Cable Rope Rows

60lb x 8

70lb x 8

80lb x 8

SM Bench Dips

BW x 12

+Chains x 10 Not a clue what the chains weigh

+Chains & Paul pressing donw on my shoulders x 8

SM Close Grip Bench

10kg x 10

30kg x 6 RP x 3

Cable Rope Press Down

50lb x 10

70lb x 4 drop 40lb x 6

And that, as they say, was all folks. Eating been good, cardio been done. Happy Days x


----------



## ElfinTan

They were!!! At one point Mr G was thinking it would be ok to stand on my shoulders to add some weight:confused1:...I don't fking think so!!!!!

I forgot to add that I am now the VERY proud owner of a very exclusive Adlington Barbell Calender and what a fine piece of work it is:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

I like to think of it as a sign of affection! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

At our place...are you kidding!


----------



## Dawn

Lin said:


> only if he was naked when standin on ones shoulders, otherwise it dont count :lol:


I think you mean sitting not standing:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL- Are you stalking me LMFAOOOOOOOOOO!!!!! x

I've got your calender too!


----------



## Dawn

Oh fab!

Got both sites open LOL!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Nowt major today. Just some glams. Pliat(sp) squats on squat machine, hypers and butt busters...which are STILL the hardest thing I do in the gym....fecking killer!

Eating bob on and cardio done!

Getting into a routine of food prepping. 3 meals prepped at night for the next day at work, brekki made in the morning and dinner & last meal later on (depending on what time we are working til. Trying my best to keep it to every 2.5 - 3 hours and so far so good....but it is still VERY early days.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

people laughed why i wanted tupperwear for xmas but as you say, by prepping meals in the evening for the next day, its so much easier to stick to a diet!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I just have one big one and have 3 meals in it, take out what I need and then nuke it. Chicken, rice and veg yesterday, cod,trout and rice today...and on it will go.

I was really negging out last night. Proper fecking hormonal and I knew what it was and I just had to ride the storm and probably will for a few days on and off. In a normal state I am hormonally pretty balanced. I don't get PMT's as such and turn into with b*tch from hell. The most is finding Andrex ads slightly emotional of 2 days a month lol. So I think I am very sensitive to any slight upset of the balance so even the very low starting dose (12.5MG) of rocking horse sh*t has tilted the scales. Nothing extreme but certainly noticable. As I said....there is ALWAYS a pay off!

Took some pics last night and they are fecking horrendous so it can only get better. I just need to make sure I don't get impatient and start galloping off and just end up a fat skinny burd. Nice and steady does it!

Weight 68kg.....at least 10 of them need to come off!

I'll do some measurements later if I remember lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

12.5mg of????

you lost me chuckles


----------



## ElfinTan

Rocking horse Sh8t. Primo tabs lol. As in rare as rocking horse sh*t lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahhhh gotcha...lol


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Training was good today but a bit late which has pushed my meals out so one will be missed but it's no great trauma, these things happen when life happens.

*Chesticles*

*DB Incline Press*

30lb x 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

60lb x 6

*Isolateral Flat Bench Machine*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 3 RP x 3 (this hurt)

*Incline Pec Dec*

36lb x 10

48lb x 10

60lb x 8

*Bi's*

*
Tri Bar Curls*

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

30kg x 5

*OH Cable Curl*

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 8

*DB Con Curls*

7, 8, 9kg x 10

Food good except missed meal and cardio done!


----------



## Beklet

Incredible Bulk said:


> people laughed why i wanted tupperwear for xmas but as you say, by prepping meals in the evening for the next day, its so much easier to stick to a diet!!!


Tupperware and tin foil (for the grill lol) - I end up buying stacks of the stuff - I'm forever losing boxes!!! :lol:

I have cajun chicken for tomorrow - yum!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Nowt major today. Just some glams. Pliat(sp) squats on squat machine, hypers and butt busters...which are STILL the hardest thing I do in the gym....fecking killer!
> 
> Eating bob on and cardio done!
> 
> Getting into a routine of food prepping. 3 meals prepped at night for the next day at work, brekki made in the morning and dinner & last meal later on (depending on what time we are working til. Trying my best to keep it to every 2.5 - 3 hours and so far so good....but it is still VERY early days.


Yeah... If I dont prepare EVERYTHING the night before, the next day is a disaster lol!



Incredible Bulk said:


> people laughed why i wanted tupperwear for xmas but as you say, by prepping meals in the evening for the next day, its so much easier to stick to a diet!!!


Ikea..... I went and bought 24 tubs the other day (but then I am cooking for 4 now haha)


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> *Chesticles*
> 
> *DB Incline Press*
> 
> 30lb x 10
> 
> 40lb x 10
> 
> 50lb x 8
> 
> 60lb x 6


60 lb db inclines is very strong Tan!!!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Training was good today but a bit late which has pushed my meals out so one will be missed but it's no great trauma, these things happen when life happens.


Right you, *lesson number 1*

You can miss a workout

You can occasionally go a bit light on sleep

But you can *NEVER, EVER* miss a meal. Comprende?

These things do not just happen, they are allowed to occur. Any more of this & you will indeed end up a fat skinny bird.

Said me bit now.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

*distant sound of a whip cracking cold bare flesh*


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Hello Strong One, Barbie here....

How you finding these primo tabs? Have you tried the injectable form as well to compare (If my blonde memory serves me right, I seem to recall you said you haven't.....)


----------



## winger

Incredible Bulk said:


> *distant sound of a whip cracking cold bare flesh*


LOL


----------



## Dawn

You tell her Paul!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I say you sooooooooo manly when you're all commanding NP lol!!!!

Ok...so if life does happen to get in the way again (you know like that thing that pays the bills called work) and missing a meal is unavoidable AND it is too late to add the extra meal in do i then just add to the planned meals that are left the meal that I've missed? ie if two meals are left split the marcros of the missed meal over tose two meals. I appreciate that I should NOT miss a meal but reality is that it is bound to happen so I need plan B as a back up!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Z - you recall correctly I've not tried the injectable so will not have anything to compare it to. Only been on the RHS since Monday so I'm not expecting any noticable changes training wise just yet and with a calorie deficit HUGE leaps in strength are not likely either.

Talking of calorie deficits guess which nitwit forgot he food today FFS. All prepped last night and then left it at home. I did however manage a good day and Tesco Extra to the rescue again with some Mexican Chicken and wholemeal pittas (well 2/3 of one and Gypsy got the rest) and some cashews. Didn't get to the gym til 12ish and then clients kept me busy most of the afternoon so I didn't train until 6ish. I had to miss out calves or I wouldn't have had time for my cardio. So.....

*Shoulders*

*Isolateral Shoulder Press*

40kg x 12

60kg x 12

70kg x 8

80kg x 6.....2 plates a side....mission accomplished!

*Cable Rear Delts (singles)*

20LB X 12

30lb x 12

40lb x 10

*Cable Side Lats*

10lb x 15

20lb x 8 - These really stressed my forearms which is now ongoing and I'm having to train around it...definitely work+training related so I switched to DB's

7kg x 10

Finished off with a set of those mini back/front presses of NP's

*Glutes*

*SLDL with DB's*

45lb x 12

55lb x 12

65lb x 10

*Glutes Machine*

5,6,7 plates (10 0r 12lb per plate) x 12 - 15

*Weighted Glute Raise*

10kg x 15 x 3

Cardio to finish - 30 mins SS


----------



## jw007

Do we get progress pics then


----------



## winger

jw007 said:


> Do we get progress pics then


Bump. :innocent:


----------



## ElfinTan

When progress has been made then you will get them lol. Took the pics the other day and they really are fcking awful. Waist up actually is pretty good...waist down is horrendous! So you may get the waist up ones lol. Right now I'm off to find jeans that don't fit AGAIN :0)


----------



## jw007

ElfinTan said:


> When progress has been made then you will get them lol. Took the pics the other day and they really are fcking awful. Waist up actually is pretty good...waist down is horrendous! So you may get the waist up ones lol. Right now I'm off to find jeans that don't fit AGAIN :0)


Is that not the point of "progress pics" tho..

To show where you have come from, not to show yourself in best light at 1st...

Dear oh dear, you bodybuilders\physique people are sooooo shallow:lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

Personally I like a big butt and thighs myself, looks great with a small waist. :thumbup1:

Post em up Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

jw007 said:


> Is that not the point of "progress pics" tho..
> 
> To show where you have come from, not to show yourself in best light at 1st...
> 
> Dear oh dear, you bodybuilders\physique people are sooooo shallow:lol: :lol:


Of course I'm shallow FFS!!!!!

*just tried posting a pic but it was HUGEEEEEEE!!!!!!


----------



## winger

I can resize it for ya.


----------



## ElfinTan

Photo Bucket is easier lol

This is where I've come from - pre tummy tuck May 2007










Ok April 2008

















October 2008

















Jan 8th 2009

















That's the starting point.

It's Not Impossible....

It's Just Going to Take Longer Than I Thought!


----------



## winger

Hot hot hot!

You hold a lot of muscle Tan.


----------



## Bulldozer

Can see you have put some good muscle on there Tan:thumbup1:

Your hair is loads shorter than when i met you, i didnt recognise you to start :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Added another pic to the beginning which was taken the naight before I went in for my tummy tuck!

Winger cheer mate! I may have been hot at 18...now is more luke warm but still pleasant!


----------



## ElfinTan

Bulldozer said:


> Can see you have put some good muscle on there Tan:thumbup1:
> 
> Your hair is loads shorter than when i met you, i didnt recognise you to start :tongue:


It's grown!!!! I am a veritable Hippy now!

Paul says Hiya!


----------



## Bulldozer

ElfinTan said:


> It's grown!!!! I am a veritable Hippy now!
> 
> Paul says Hiya!


Cool 

Hey PG. Next time i travel up country ill have to pop in for a workout , or if im feeling lazy just to say hello to you both and grab a piece of cheesecake  :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

You're welcome anytime, you should know that...but how about a workout ANDS cheesecake? JACKPOT! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

This is how is was scalped Bully


----------



## Incredible Bulk

suits you....reminds me of


----------



## ElfinTan

^^^^^ KIn 'ell I wish lol


----------



## Bulldozer

ElfinTan said:


> This is how is was scalped Bully


Damn that is close! :rockon:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hi Tan!

Just dropping by! Your pictures are awesome, you look brilliant!!

I took my pics the other day too - NOOOOOOO way they're being posted up until I've got something good to compare them with.... :nono:

Keep up the good work! (I wish I could lift as much as you!)

x kate x


----------



## DRED

just looked at your pictures thats some transformation :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers peeps.....still a long way off yet!

Even I can see the changes, which is a 1st lol. My Nemisis is my hips, lower back and butt. All the places that are genetically programmed to hold fat basically. I wonder if you can genetically modify ya @rse?


----------



## Beklet

Fab pics, missis!!! Damn I suddenly feel small lol :laugh:


----------



## DRED

Beklet said:


> Fab pics, missis!!! Damn I suddenly feel small lol :laugh:


me to


----------



## ElfinTan

Pins are staying where there are lol!...in me pants...what don't fit :0)


----------



## ParaManiac

Great pics Tan,i've witnessed your progress firsthand,very impressive,really well done :thumbup1:

Don't forget - Chicken Shashlick and madras sauce :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Look at you with your new avi:whistling:

Have decided to make my own curry as my lunch chicken was still frozen so will have it later! I'll remain cheat free for another week!

Not lost an ounze this week lol. No panic yet and will keep plodding for another week and see what happens the reassess the situation.


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Look at you with your new avi:whistling:


I'm particularly fond of the choice of background!


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> I'm particularly fond of the choice of background!


Sheers class!!!!!! :whistling:

I had my curry - home made though! And jolly nice it was too!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

just bought some nando sauces for cooking... get the wild herb one, seriously makes any dull chicken tasty!

4 cals per 5ml


----------



## ElfinTan

Tilda 'bing' rice is being my saviour so far and the pannini griddle has been dragged back out of the cupboard. This morning I griddled about 10 asparagus, 1 sliced courgette and then 2 chicken breast strips marinaded in, tablespoon terayaki, tblsp walnut oil, bbq spice and 1/2 tsp honey mustard. All chopped up and thrown in with 1 packet of tilda coriander and lime 'bing' rice = 3 meals.

I woke up this morning in a very hungry state so met's speeding up which is a plus o the not so plus side I was actually heavier this morning than lest week by about a pound LOL. I spoke to Lohani this morning (very good ex ifbb pro) and she told me that when she was competing at times she didn't actually lose any scale weight for over 6 weeks but still got leaner....in fact she was awesome. I'll dig a pic out. I told he to keep reminding me of this :0)


----------



## ElfinTan

OH OH OH I nearly forgot.....I am now the VERY proud owner of a Sugden Barbell Club 'Heavy Singles' Tshirt! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Legs on the menu and well and truely fried! Ended up being 4 of us as Danny was back after being poorly sick, along with Dawn and MM. We decided to superset so we weren't hanging around and it turned into a nice swift hard session. All had jolly pumped quads and hams by the end of it.

SS

Squat Machine

20kg, 70kg, 120kg, x 10

Leg Press

145kg, 195kg, 245kg x 10

Lying Ham Curls

20lb, 30lb, 40lb x 8-10

Leg Extensions

30lb, 40lb, 60lb x 8-10

Followed by a set of 5 negs with one of us pressing down on the neg.

Drop sets on Leg Extensions 60lb x 8, 40lb x 6 20lb x 6...nice and slow

And just to fry them off nicely 2 lengths of the gym walking lunges, I started off with 30lb DB's but on the 2nd length I had to abandon them half way as my legs collapsed and finished the set weightless.

Took 4 of us 45mins:thumbup1:

Food bob on and cardio done! Happy HAPPY days! One day closer to perfection! :whistling: :lol:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> I spoke to Lohani this morning (very good ex ifbb pro) and she told me that when she was competing at times she didn't actually lose any scale weight for over 6 weeks but still got leaner....in fact she was awesome. I'll dig a pic out. I told he to keep reminding me of this :0)


Legs sounded fun! :whistling:

Found these of Lohani


----------



## ElfinTan

She was/is incredible! Probably one of THE most focused people I have EVER met! :thumb: She has forgotten more about training, diet and supplimentation than most people will ever know!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> She was/is incredible! Probably one of THE most focused people I have EVER met! :thumb: She has forgotten more about training, diet and supplimentation than most people will ever know!


I agree,i've had the privilege of sharing one or two workouts with her,she is very motivating and a fountain of expertise


----------



## ElfinTan

And more staying power and endurance than an army of Ever Ready Bunnies FFS lol. I have seen grown men cry!


----------



## ElfinTan

Glues and ham officially fried! OUCH


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Sliced aubergine, sun dried tomatos and peppers cooked on a grill served with chicken and basil olive oil pesto....yum yum, my 10am snack


----------



## Beklet

ParaManiac said:


> Legs sounded fun! :whistling:
> 
> Found these of Lohani


Oh god I'd probably kill for legs like that!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Dawn

She certainly has perfect proportions


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Sliced aubergine, sun dried tomatos and peppers cooked on a grill served with chicken and basil olive oil pesto....yum yum, my 10am snack


Hehehehehe! I didn't get up til 9. Have you tried grilling sliced courgette yet? Awesome! But if you like aubergine you should try to make some 'babaranouge'. It's a pureed grilled aubergne dip/sauce. A bit fiddly but well worth it.

2-3 aubergines

juice of a lemon

crushed garlic

tahini paste

You have to chargrill the aubergines. Best way is over the flame on top of a gas cooker. Use prongs to keep turning and char until the skin is burned all over and aubergine has gone soft. Just remember to open the windows and turn off the smoke alarm lol.

Put the chargrilled aubergines into a pastic tub and put the lid on or put them in some sandwich bags and leave for 10 mins.

Remove the flesh from the aubergine, this is the fiddly bit.

Puree the flesh with a hand blender or food processor.

Add in the crushed garlic, lemon juice and 2 - 3 tspoons tahini and salt and pepper and a drizzle of olive oil/walnut oil..

You can also add cayenne, coriander...play with flavours.

Adding some fat free yoghurt too which is nice. Keeps in the fridge for a few days and is one of those things that tastes nicer the longer it's left!

Fabulous with grilled meat and fish.

You can chargrill red/yellow/green peppers the same way, remove the charred skin (remember to put them in a bag or container to cool as this makes skin removal easier). Then dress in lemon juice, garlic and oil!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

yum, sounds good!

maybe a little feta cheese with it

courgette is lovelly with rice and egg


----------



## ElfinTan

Grated courgette and egg is ace...throw in some garlic and Bob's ya uncle!

Nice wee chesticles and tri's Nothing record breaking but totally funtional. Nice and snappy again and no fcking about.

SM Incline Press not including SM)

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

DB Flat Press

35lb x 10

45lb x 10

55lb x 6

Incline Pec Deck (12lb pl)

4 x 10

5 x 10

6 x 8

BW Dips

10, 8,8

Incline Skull Crushers EZ

10kg x 10

20kg x 8

30kg x 6

Tri Press Down on Cables

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

70lb x 6, drop 40lb x 5

Cable Rope Kick Backs - double

10lb x 10

20lb x 10

30lb x 8 drop 10lb x 8 - too light so get these nice and tight.

As I said, nice and simple! Food spot on...still no cheats so far. Cardio done!


----------



## ElfinTan

I have to say I'm feeling fckin ace....so will enjoy it while it lasts:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah I did some measurements - some I am mortified with lol

Waist 31" - this is horrendous

Hips - 37.5 - child bearing??? :whistling:

Chest Under Boobies - 33.5"

Over Boobies - 36....this will be the 1st thing to get smaller lol

Bi's Left & Right 13" - would love to get these babies to 15 lol

Thighs Left & Right 24"

So minus points is having a tree trunk mud rift. Plus points I'm pretty symetrical! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

I must be the only person that can GAIN 1.5kg in 10 days when dieting! LOL. The Rocking Horse **** must be working hehehehehe! Anyone wondering if I'm secretly pigging out....here is a days food.

1. 1 egg 4 whites, 2 oatcakes, tspoon ketchup

Then I have 200g cooked chicken breast, 100g cooked salmon, 250g cooked weight rice, grilled courgette and asparagus split into 3 meals which equates to 20g carbs, 30gpro, 8g fat per meal.

2. chicken/saalmon rice

3.chicken/salmon rice

workout

4.p/wo pro pep or extreme pro + honey and small nana

5.chicken rice

6. steak or eggs (as above) plus salad

7. Pro pudding, 27g oats + small tspoon natty PB

Every 2.5 hours for a meal. 30 mins post weights cardio....don't start with fasted cardio before anyone even thinks about it...10% incline treadmill 3.5 - 4 miles p/h.

I am obvioulsy a law unto myself! Happy Days:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha that happened to me with the injectable tan and i was eating very clean.... went up a fair bit tbh.... :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I must be the only person that can GAIN 1.5kg in 10 days when dieting! LOL.


You and I must be twins. I am pretty sure you are the better looking one though. :whistling:

Tan you are the best and don't you ever change!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

winger said:


> Tan you are the best and don't you ever change!


she better change cause i dont want to be the only one trying to trim down!

sure i might be more sherman klump than her but i need someone to moan with :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> You and I must be twins. I am pretty sure you are the better looking one though. :whistling:
> 
> Tan you are the best and don't you ever change!


I don't know about that....you look pretty nice in you av:laugh:

IB - 1st you want to show me your muffins and now you want to moan with me....I don't know you could get a lass in trouble ya know ;0) Don't worry we'll be lean mean farting godlets with no energy, sex drive or personality before you know it Honey:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Tough day at the 'office' today lol. Back and bi's battered, cardio done, food spot on, feel great if somewhat pooped! :thumbup1: Luckily it's a later start tomorrow so earlyish night and not an early morning


----------



## mattiasl

I have not read all your thread but i can see you are on a diet, just to getting leaner or for a contest?

Will fallow this, i have coach a couple of women that placed reaaly good in competitions my x girlfriend placed third in the swedish nationals 2006 in BB and o good friend of mine placed third in European champinship in body fitness.

Good luck with the diet.


----------



## ElfinTan

Just getting leaner to see what we're playing with and with the view to competing later on in the year.

Been a wee bit busy the past couple of days, training has been good. Getting used to training with different peeps takes a bit of time too. Diet has been bang on, no deviations and all cardio has been done. Am looking at altering my approach to cardio though. At least 3 very successful gilrs I know hit the ground running (not literally) when is comes to cardio meaning rather than having the possibility of playing catch up they actually stop 4-6 weeks out. It is worth a try now when I have nothing to lose (except at least 10kg of fat lol).

I have also put on at least 1.5kg in the last 12 days which I can only put down to the Rocking Horse ****, it was slightly disconcerting but after a pep talk from a couple of people my mind is eased so I'll just keep on doing what I'm doing basically. Slight sugar cravings today but no worse than craving a cig was so no major drama/ I am quite tired today but it's been a full on week.

WE've decided what we are going to do for the next seminar and I am just waiting for a few confirmations before I totally spill the beans but we plan something that I'm pretty sure hasn't been done before so quite excited and hopefully we get a great response. Fingers crossed I'll let the cat out of the bag next week.

Good shoulder session. Again no records broken but shoulders are looking pretty good.

Iso Press 12 - 6 reps + drop set

Cable Upright Rows - 8-12 x 3

Rear Pec Deck - 12 - 8 x 3

Cable Side Lat 15 x 3

Started with calves - standing, seated, leg press 8 - 15 x 3 each

Sweet! :rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I'm trying to do the same as regard cardio tan..... want to be able to stop MIN one week out for the sake of my legs not holding water, but it would be nice to be able to stop 2-3 weeks out when I am carb depleted and fecking knackered....

Not sure if the theory will work for me, but its a good one :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Just been 'Austined'!!!! Fk me was it painful! Needed doing though but there is nothing enjoyable about the whole process except when he says we're done!


----------



## ElfinTan

Diet good! Cardio done!


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> I'm trying to do the same as regard cardio tan..... want to be able to stop MIN one week out for the sake of my legs not holding water, but it would be nice to be able to stop 2-3 weeks out when I am carb depleted and fecking knackered....
> 
> Not sure if the theory will work for me, but its a good one :thumbup1:


I heard it work well for quite a few girls but they really do go for it and the results speak for themselves.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i've read you starting with calves a few times... do you see these as a weak point or just a habit from training with PG?


----------



## ElfinTan

A bit of both! PG pretty much always starts with calves and I've just carried on the habit! Thing is most people train them as an after thought after a larger bodypart when they are fkt and don't prioritise them. Now the thing with calves is that you have to batter them because they are ridiculously strong and have alot of endurance. They also recover quick unless you are geneticallyt gifted. And I have to say that I am astounded how many bodybuilders have sh*t calves, both am and pro. I mean if they had sh*t delts they wouldn't think sod it I can't do owt because it's genetic...but calves seem to be often resigned to cr*pness. Your calves can NEVER be too big!


----------



## winger

Big calves 9 times out of 10 are either genetic or the person is heavy. Not having a go by any means and they should be worked hard. Those are one of those muscles that need more work, unless you have 20" calves and you don't work them..


----------



## Nine Pack

I'll try to get over for a session on wed or thurs if you guys are training. I think it's time we took some skinfolds to allow us to gague what's going on with your weight not coming down. It's 99.99% down to volumisation & water but if we have some early stats it's something to watch as you go along.


----------



## ElfinTan

Hi Sugar! I'm really not panicking! Pretty sure it's not water as legs are totally free of it which is not normal to me. Usually a bit of oedema is a normal state of affairs. B/F feels like sit's dropping, certainly shoulders and arms are leaner and I can see seperation in both quads and top 4 abs have made an appearance! A tipping point will come soon when my body is not able to aquire this probably spurt of muscle growth. It's practiacally impossible that is can be fat.

Cheat last night was 25g coconut cream in my curry and a whole pitta instead of 2/3rds which amount to an extra 7 g of carbs.....rock n roll me :0)

Be good to do some skin folds to make sure all is tickerty boo....and see you of course!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Big calves 9 times out of 10 are either genetic or the person is heavy. Not having a go by any means and they should be worked hard. Those are one of those muscles that need more work, unless you have 20" calves and you don't work them..


Sorry Honey but I have to say BLLX to that. That means that 90% of the polupation has genetically sh*t calves. It is extremely rare that you see a good set of calves on a comp stage...lads with HUGE arms/shoulders/quads and then these biddy calves, no you cannot tell me that out of all the bodyparts calves are the most influenced by sh8t genetics! :whistling: Or is it that you can get away with having no calves more than you can any other bodypart. I'll have to dig a picture of Paul out as a kid lol. This is not to say that genetics don't play a part but that such a large portion of the world's populations are genetically defected in one specific area does not add up!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> I'll try to get over for a session on wed or thurs if you guys are training. I think it's time we took some skinfolds to allow us to gague what's going on with your weight not coming down. It's 99.99% down to volumisation & water but if we have some early stats it's something to watch as you go along.


Won't be in....we're filming 'Darlink' :whistling:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Sorry Honey but I have to say BLLX to that. That means that 90% of the polupation has genetically sh*t calves. It is extremely rare that you see a good set of calves on a comp stage...lads with HUGE arms/shoulders/quads and then these biddy calves, no you cannot tell me that out of all the bodyparts calves are the most influenced by sh8t genetics! :whistling: Or is it that you can get away with having no calves more than you can any other bodypart. I'll have to dig a picture of Paul out as a kid lol. This is not to say that genetics don't play a part but that such a large portion of the world's populations are genetically defected in one specific area does not add up!


Good post Tan,calves are stubborn yes,however,a lack of development boils down to one thing - a lack of attention.


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Hun!

Short story to the point. Back stage at NABBA Paul was walking to the changing room, he had a pair on shorts on as did Danny who was with us. Some one asked 'Is that your lad Paul?' (Danny was 19 at the time). Paul asked 'No why does he look like me?'. The reply 'A bit but he has the same calves!'. Paul said ' That's because he trains with me! But hey maybe Paul picked the ONLY 18 year old with genetically good calves in Eccles to train with....bloody fortunate that considering the overwhelming genetically calf defected population:whistling:

Good leg session today again. Keeping it simple, swift and intense.

Squats x 4 x 8-10

Leg Press x 4 x 10

Single Leg Squat Things x 4 x 10

Ham Curls x 2 x 10 + 5 forced negs

2 x walking lunges.

Cardio done and eating good. Slightly behind but time for catch up with meals. Feeeeeelllling Fine! x:rockon:


----------



## Nine Pack

ParaManiac said:


> Good post Tan,calves are stubborn yes,however,a lack of development boils down to one thing - a lack of attention.


Not true. I was abducted by aliens & they took my calves.

And me traps, biceps, lats, quads & my hams. I am in fact just a floating head, neck & a great set of abs now  .


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Not true. I was abducted by aliens & they took my calves.
> 
> And me traps, biceps, lats, quads & my hams. I am in fact just a floating head, neck & a great set of abs now  .


As long as you weren't 'probed' :whistling: !

BTW I think within the next week I will have to change my name to Ted...the voice is deffo getting 'scratchy'!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> As long as you weren't 'probed' :whistling: !
> 
> BTW I think within the next week I will have to change my name to Ted...the voice is deffo getting 'scratchy'!


Be careful chuck. I'm sure PG would tell you if there was any virilisation happening though.


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Be careful chuck. I'm sure PG would tell you if there was any virilisation happening though.


Bloody ell you know me....careful as! My voice went with the var too so I had expected it. It's one of my 'can live with' sides!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Start to panic if you're singing more barry white than tina turner at the kareoke


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Start to panic if you're singing more barry white than tina turner at the kareoke


PMSL - I've not got a girlie voice to start with lol...I draw the line at sounding like Marge Simpson and her sisters though ffs!....now where did I put that gillette? :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

next to your nose trimmers?


----------



## ElfinTan

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!


----------



## mattiasl

ElfinTan said:


> Hi Sugar! I'm really not panicking! Pretty sure it's not water as legs are totally free of it which is not normal to me. Usually a bit of oedema is a normal state of affairs. B/F feels like sit's dropping, certainly shoulders and arms are leaner and I can see seperation in both quads and top 4 abs have made an appearance! A tipping point will come soon when my body is not able to aquire this probably spurt of muscle growth. It's practiacally impossible that is can be fat.
> 
> Cheat last night was 25g coconut cream in my curry and a whole pitta instead of 2/3rds which amount to an extra 7 g of carbs.....rock n roll me :0)
> 
> Be good to do some skin folds to make sure all is tickerty boo....and see you of course!


How do you do your cardio?

Sometimes when you do powerwalks alot or the stairclimber the legs tend to hold water.


----------



## ElfinTan

An increase cardio actually helps to reduce the retention for me. Oedema is something I have suffered on and off for years. I also have low BP and I think the 2 are related plus the thing that I am worst at is fluid intake and I constantly have to work at this. At the moment I have no oedema, not even in my left leg which is always worse than my right.

Cardio for me is incline treadmill/cross trainer and walking the dog!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Sorry Honey but I have to say BLLX to that. That means that 90% of the polupation has genetically sh*t calves. It is extremely rare that you see a good set of calves on a comp stage...lads with HUGE arms/shoulders/quads and then these biddy calves, no you cannot tell me that out of all the bodyparts calves are the most influenced by sh8t genetics! :whistling: Or is it that you can get away with having no calves more than you can any other bodypart. I'll have to dig a picture of Paul out as a kid lol. This is not to say that genetics don't play a part but that such a large portion of the world's populations are genetically defected in one specific area does not add up!


I disagree, if Robbie Robinson had calves he would have beat Arnold. He didn't and why? Cause of genetics. How can you add muscle where muscle doesn't exist? That is like saying if I shave I will develop more hair follicles?

I really don't want to go down this path, but even the ability to respond to drugs is genetics.


----------



## ElfinTan

Of course genetics play a part. I however think most people are more likely to put their sh*t calves down to genetics and leave it at that rather than trying different things to make them grow which they would do with ANY other bodypart. Calves are in 90% of training programms thrown in as an after thought and never prioritised and are the most likely body part to be left out if someone is running short of time!

We can have a group hug now :0) x


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> We can have a group hug now :0) x


xxxooo :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

:beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Bloody ell you know me....careful as! My voice went with the var too so I had expected it. It's one of my 'can live with' sides!


Hey chick.... I found that when i competed last time, my singing voice changed.... speaking voice was unaltered but i could no longer sing high notes when singing along to radio etc.... annoyed me, but as you said, live-able with.

However..... what I also noticed was that it recovers somewhat.... I stayed off everything for approx 7 months after competing (up til my 08 prep which was subsequently abandoned halfway) and my wee singing voice was much improved too. Like yourself though.... couple anavar courses I did in 08 each had a slight effect.... but again when i came off it recovered. Then the primo one I did in the autumn I had this again only slightly worse. I was off for 6 weeks before my prep started, and even in that 6 weeks it recovered a lot!

Also like yourself I never had a high voice to begin with, but I've found (so far anyway) that after I come off, any "speaking voice scratchyness" recovers 100% and its only singing (which to be fair I am sure the whole world will be happy if I never do anyway  ) which is affected.

I do obsessively ask people close to me if I sound any different when I am speaking though, and to be fair, I know they wouldn't be shy telling me if they noticed anything haha!

I also know that a mutual friend of ours has had a similar experience - she used primo mainly and she also found her voice recovered a lot once she had been off it for a while :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL @ the thought of my 'singing' voice There is a reason I have a banjo:whistling: I can't play that very well either!

Z - same happened on the var but like you said returned to normal...Opera will never be my thing though!

No training today or tomorrow, have got some extra work on Corrie...playing a rock chick...talk about type casting lol. Still ate really clean if somewhat irractic but that could not be helped. I dropped the carbs to compensate for inactivity and just grazed when I got the chance. Daft nights sleep last night too, woke up at about 3am and at 4.30 decided to get u with PG and have a cuppa and some egg whites. Managed to get my head down for a few more hours. No blaming it on any stimulants/fatburners as I'm not on any, more than likely hormonal.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you learn something every day...


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL- my ava on MT really is me plucking my banjo! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well I had to pluck this out of the deepest darkest depths of journal land.

No training on Wednesday or Thursday as I was doing some 'extra' work on Corrie. I had to be a rowdy biker burd in the Rovers....talk about type casting. Anyway was good fun but i never watch it so I didn't have a clue who anyone was except the oldies like Rita. o for those of you that 'do' the soaps have a look out for me:laugh: I'm the one that looks like a lesbian!  It was nice to get out of the gymfor two whole days on the run.

Shoulders, calves & glutes today.

Markus Ruhl SM Press

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

40kg x 6

30kg x 6 drop 20kg x 5

Small BB Front Raises

15kg x 10 x 3

Reverse Pec Dec (12lb pl)

4pl x 10

5pl x 8

6pl x 4 drop 4pl x 5

Side Lats

6kg x 10

7kg x 10

8kg x 10

10kg x 5 drop 8kg x 4 drop 5 kg x 6

2 sets head skimmers to failure with 15kg

Calves - superset seated and standing x 4 x8 - 12

Glutes - pliat squat machine x 10 x 3, RDL x 8-10 x 3, machine glute raises 4 x 10, 2 x butt busters

Cardio done and eating good. I was just 68.5kg this morning slow a tiny loss but still an increase on starting weight. I'll know how much tomorrow as training up at Evo and that is my 'official' scales. I've definitely lost bf though, Mr B agreed and we are carrying on as we were. I'll get some measurements done and some pics....all needs keeping a track of!

:rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheat! Mmmmmmmmmmmmm!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

I cooked up some healthy bran muffins last night, bloody gorgeous!

good to see you're back, when can we see you're rowdy self on ITV? lol

i dont watch that tripe but i will to see you running amock in the rovers


----------



## ElfinTan

Muffins is one of those things I've not quite got right yet!!! Must try harder!

Appaently they are running the episode to coincide with Metallica playing at the MEN on 24th Feb so around that time I suppose.


----------



## ElfinTan

Ahhhhhhhhh the start of a new week! I didn't go up to Evo to train as planned as decided a day off was need more than the back workout. Decision was a good one, I knew the sugar cravings were hormonal and I was proved right and I now have a lovely spotty chin....what a goddess I am.

Training is good. No records being broken but that is not the aim of the game at the moment. Strength and stamina is on a decline due to the combination of calorie deficit and increased cardio but I'm still more than happy with the way things are going. Still 1.5kgs + on starting weight, will do measurements and photos tonight if I remember.

Legs

2 x 10 leg extensions warm up

4 x 10 squats atg bar, 30kg, 40kg, 50kg, 60kg

4 x 8-10 leg press 145kg, 195kg, 245kg, 345kg

3 x 10 Nordic Extensions

3 x 8-10 incline ham curls

2 gym length walking lunges with 30lb DB's

Cardio - 20 min dog walk followed by 40mins incline deadmill this morning and 60mins incline dreadmill post workout. 10%incline 5.5kph.

Diet bang on except had Pro Slam pre w/o. Trying to keep the stimulants out of pre w/o at the mo.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

leg presses are down, quick to the sledge!!! 

OK, never eat 3 bran muffins in one go, they work like digestive dynamite  

looking forward to the pics, try to smile lol (something i fail on)


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup - that there leg press felt jolly heavy and still 2 plates aside down from PB but that's the way it goes at the moment and no use worrying. I will be back though in summer panning your sorry skinny ass!!!!!

I could do wi a bit of bran at the moment, like bloody Thumper!

I look manic when I smile! Slighty crazed!


----------



## ElfinTan

Full of bouncy happy beans today - not hyper just still very positive!

Chest and Tri's on the cards. Kept it simple as it seems to be working well.

Chest

Incline DB Press

25lb & 30lb x 10 each warm up

40lb x 8

45lb x 8

55lb x 6

Flat Bench

Bar warm up x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 8

60kg x 6

BW Dips

3 x 10

Cble Flies

30lb x 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 7

Tri's

Close Grip Smith Press (weight not including sledge)

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

OH Cable Extension

20lb x 10

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

Cable Rope Kick backs

10lb x 12

20lb x 10

30lb x 8 drop 20lb x 4 drop 10lb x 6

All done! Cardio session 1) 45min dog yomp and 2) 60mins incine dreadmill p/w. And I've still got 2 treatments to do before end of play. Food bob on.

Update and measurements.

Weight still at 68kg on home scales so pretty my back down to starting weight. :thumbup1:

Waist - 29.5 from 31" - Phew

Hips - 36.5 from 37.5 - Right direction

Bi's Left & Right - Still 13" -cool

Thighs Left & Right - Still 24"

So a couple of inches off in the right places so I'm jolly chuffed! Onwards and fcking upwards! Now the lbs need to show on the scales or I will have to rethink my plan of action as to which fed and class.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dims are down which is good! 

i've never rated kickbacks as the elbow seems to sway when the going gets tough and take the strain off the tri's


----------



## ElfinTan

I love the ones we do on the cables. Nowt heavy so it stays nice and strict and I certainly feel them where I should. The 1st week Mad Max trained with us we did them and she had to go and see her sport massage therapist the next day....said her tri's had never been as sore and she felt like a carpet carrier lol

Well here's the dreaded update pics!

















And even me pins!


























Still a fcking long way to go but all in all flubber is reducing in the right places. Pretty chuffed with lower back thickness too! Happy days x


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....I pose like a tw*t...plan of action needs sorting for this!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

Looking great tan! midsection is coming in nicley and your back has nice thickness, cool tattoos as well:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i love that tattoo on the right leg chuckles...name change?

pixies'soon'to'be'in'tan?

good legs n back!


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm hoping the ink will detract from the gangly legs and draw the eys from the fat *rse.....tis all the master plan! :whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I love the ones we do on the cables. Nowt heavy so it stays nice and strict and I certainly feel them where I should. The 1st week Mad Max trained with us we did them and she had to go and see her sport massage therapist the next day....said her tri's had never been as sore and she felt like a carpet carrier lol
> 
> Well here's the dreaded update pics!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And even me pins!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still a fcking long way to go but all in all flubber is reducing in the right places. Pretty chuffed with lower back thickness too! Happy days x


Damn, what a hottie. I see a huge difference. What a great job. If I keep going on I might get banned...lol


----------



## winger

I wood rep ya but been their done that before I saw your pics. :blush:


----------



## ElfinTan

LMFAO @ hottie....bless you!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I missed these?

Good shape there chick..... can see it coming through - back & shoulders & arms particularly, and can see a good ab shape there too


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah legs are looking scarily uppy downy at the mo!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I think they'll shape up fine chick once you come in a bit.... least you dont have the problem that most girls have of being bottom heavy too.... you look pretty balanced :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

No - I chump around the middle lol - the waistless wonder! Just been talking to PG about cutting squats out very soon from legs and sticking to higher rep leg press too. I need to give the middle all the chance I can to come in!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Is that not just because thats where you carry fat most though as opposed to having a thick waist?


----------



## ElfinTan

No Honey! It's hard to see in the pics because there isn't a full length shot but I have disproprtionately long legs in comparison to stumpy torso (femurs to be exact lol), widish hips on top of that don't give much room for an actual waist lol. Of course there is the added layer of butter over the top but even when that is gone I doubt I'll get much below a 27-28" waist.....if I ever got lower than that then fck me I'd be one happy bunny!


----------



## ElfinTan

Bambi - kinda wobbly aintcha?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> No Honey! It's hard to see in the pics because there isn't a full length shot but I have disproprtionately long legs in comparison to stumpy torso (femurs to be exact lol), widish hips on top of that don't give much room for an actual waist lol. Of course there is the added layer of butter over the top but even when that is gone I doubt I'll get much below a 27-28" waist.....if I ever got lower than that then fck me I'd be one happy bunny!


yeah - now you say it - you have got a shortish waist. You might be surprised though at how much it comes in on diet?

bloody genetics eh? lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin said:


> I'm not with the programme today  ...who's wobbly lol I'm jobbly lol x


 Don't tell me you have NEVER watched Bambi - the bit where is slipping around on the ice and Thumper appears and says 'Kinda waaabally aintcha?'. Classic film line!!!!



Zara-Leoni said:


> yeah - now you say it - you have got a shortish waist. You might be surprised though at how much it comes in on diet?
> 
> bloody genetics eh? lol


I am the waistless wonder...being preggers was fun I can tell ya! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

I refuse, however, to be the buttless wonder....so glutes it was today.

SM - pelvic push thingy x 4 x 10

Iso glute raise x 3 x 15 - 20

Single leg SLDL x 4 x 10 (this was VERY funny as balance was pants)

Cable Kick Backs 4 x 10

Cardio x 2 done (45min & 60min). Diet on track but have felt hungry today. I have also been somewhat 'flakey' all day. I'll be missing pre lunch cardio as I have 3 treatments to do tomorrow before between 9.15 & 12.30 so I reckon I'll get enough cardio done there and still be able to get my meals in. Friday is a bit of a pain foodwise but I'll wing it somehow!


----------



## winger

Tan, it looks like you train harder that 90% of the people on most boards. I just want to say, good job, and keep up the good work! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I do have an advantage of not having to acutally 'go' to the gym lol


----------



## ElfinTan

You fcking heathen!!!!!!

System has now officially gone into overdrive. 4.30 pee wake up and was starving. Tried to get back to sleep and it wasn't happening so got up, made my food for the day, had a pro drnk, took the do for a walk, had a shower, then brekki, came to work and alreay done 2 treatments so just another 2 to go...and training and cardio...then I think I will be collapsing!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Don't tell me you have NEVER watched Bambi - the bit where is slipping around on the ice and Thumper appears and says 'Kinda waaabally aintcha?'. Classic film line!!!!


haha..... brilliant film!

One of my very earliest memories was my mum taking me to the pictures to see it (and lying to me about what happened to bambis mother lol).


----------



## ElfinTan

I didn't actually get to see many isney films until I had kids of my own....then I watched most of them....about 13 times a day :0) I did however have a Jungle Book LP where the cover doubled up as a book! LOVED IT


----------



## Zara-Leoni

haha... I worked in the disney store as a student for a christmas job once.... our staff training included taking all the disney films home to watch.... you had to have seen them, know them well (including all the songs) incase a wee kid came in and started chatting to you about one of the films 

what a job 

(mind you, the grey hockey skirt, american tan tights under white ankle socks (compulsory), white trainers, pink blouse and blue cardi-combo was less of a delight lol :lol: )


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oh good lord its like the disney shop in here!!!

*sneaks back out the door*


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> haha... I worked in the disney store as a student for a christmas job once.... our staff training included taking all the disney films home to watch.... you had to have seen them, know them well (including all the songs) incase a wee kid came in and started chatting to you about one of the films
> 
> what a job
> 
> *(mind you, the grey hockey skirt, american tan tights under white ankle socks (compulsory), white trainers, pink blouse and blue cardi-combo was less of a delight lol * :lol: *)*


PICS!!!!!!!!!!



Incredible Bulk said:


> oh good lord its like the disney shop in here!!!
> 
> *sneaks back out the door*


I bet you know King of the Swingers along with the best of them!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ahhh i reached the top and had to stop and thats whats bothering me so...

oooobie dooooo

oh god, stuck in my fcking head now


----------



## ElfinTan

Today has been tough but I'm a trooper Ended up doing back and shoulders instead of back and bi's as I won't have time to train tomorrow due to clients booking in...when it rains it pours but I'm not complaining. Got a new client rebook today and she booked her hubbie too, another new client tomorrow coming on a gift voucher so hopefully she will rebook too....and a couple of the lads broke themselves at the gym:rolleyes:

*Back*

*Pull Ups*

8,8,7 - last couple each self spotted.

*Rack Pulls*

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

80kg x 8 we were big girl's blouses and used the hooks, hands taking too much of a battering with all the massaging!

*T Bar Rows*

15kg x 10

33kg x 10

38kg x 8

43kg x 7

*SA Lat Pull Downs*

30lb x 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

*Machine Shoulder Press (12lb pl)*

5 x 12

7 x 10

8 x 8

*Seated B*stard Side lats*

4kg x 10

5kg x 8

5kg x 8 drop 3 kg x failure drop 2kg failure

*Singe Cable Rear Delt*

20lb x 10

30lb x 10 x 2

Cardio 1) dog yomp 40 mins 2) 40 mins dreadmill, 10 mins stepper, 10 mins cross torture - and now I am fit for fckall. Diet good, feeling hungry when I should....and sometimes when not!


----------



## ElfinTan

Well nowt much to report today really. Didn't start at the gym til 12.30 today and didn't stop until 6 with clients. Managed to eat inbetween but no time for training. Slipped in 30 mins cardio and some abs.

Non scale loss is almost starting to worry me but luckily I've got people that are keeping me from panicing...hanging in there lol!


----------



## Dawn

Looks like the credit crunch is not affecting your business 

I'm sure I'll be able to see a difference in you on Sunday cos it's a couple of weeks since I've seen you and it's the inches not the pounds that matter


----------



## ElfinTan

I actually had my best week ever this week and next week is looking good already!

Where are we going? Have you decided yet? What time? I'd text you but won't have credit til tomorrow lol x


----------



## Dawn

I suggested to DNC that we go here http://www.new-season.co.uk/index.htm I've been before for lunch and we went for my birthday. It's a very caj place and good food and very nice service. Not sure if menu is up to date on the site but it shows the typical things they do and you can eat fairly clean too  Looks like they don't open until 5 so if that's too late then will no worries, can go somewhere else


----------



## ElfinTan

Look good to me :0)


----------



## Dawn

It is


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool bananas....wat tim?


----------



## ElfinTan

^^^^^Swahili for what time?


----------



## ElfinTan

BTW I'm music heaven! BBC 4 featuring Folk America on Jools Holland. So far we have had Deveon Sprule, Old Crow medicine Show, Alison Kraus and Bob Plant, Chatham County Line, Carolina Chocolate Drops....I'm in banjo picking heaven....all that's missing is Uncle Earl!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawn

LOL, can't say I've heard of any of those only OCM because you've mentioned them before!

Time wise as I said looks like they don't open until 5 but I'm popping out today and will have a look and see what time they are open for certain.


----------



## ElfinTan

ok. got credit now so am textable lol....well can text back.


----------



## ElfinTan

And so Monday rolls around again! had a good old Sunday night cheat out with Dawn n DNC with was jolly nice. Note to self though is do not order chicken when eating out as I eat at least 15 chicken meals per week FFS. Chicken wrap starter(left most of the wrap, chicken tagine and couscous main, left the cous cous and sticking toffee pud for dessert....left the pattern on the plate

All ready to rock n roll with legs today. Really enjoyed the session. Quads ridiculously pumped and just a nice fct feeling by the end of it all!!!!!!

Hack Squat Machine! Not sure how heavy the sledge is but it's not fcking light!

Sledge x 10

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 7

20kg x 10 drop sledge x 10 YOWSER!!!!!!!!

Leg Extensions (12lb plates i think)

3 x 12

4 x 12

5 x 10

8 x 7 drop ? x 6 drop? x 6 drop? x 5. I left it to Dan to do the drops so not a clue what they were.

Superset x 4

Seated Ham Curls x 10(5pl, 6pl, 7pl x 2)

SLDL x 8 - 12 (40kg, 50kg, 60kg x 2)

Walking Lunges 20 paces x 2 10kg DB

1 set double ankle weights butt busters!!!!

Cardio 1) 20 mins dog yomp followed by 25mins dreadmill 2) 60mins dreadmill post workout.

Food on the button. Gaspari Cytolean are quite an appetite supressant so havet make sure I'm eating and ropeed from 2 tabs to 1. Upped the RHS and Ts, see how we go on for a week. Wee bit spotty but nothing major, voice definitely feeling crackly but not quite marge Simpson yet and can' blame it on smoking as am no in 10th week smoke free! All in all pretty bloody happy really!

Got the poster for the seminar through today and it looks awesome.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I got the code for RHS.... but whats T's?


----------



## ElfinTan

T3's n 4's lol ....you can have a blonde moment after the day you've had lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

congrats on giving up smoking for 10 weeks!!!!!!

well done, you must be quite proud

happy birthday


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye am pretty chuffed!!!! Thanks for the birthdays wishes...but no rest for the wicked...or the fat lol So Same old but just a year older!

*Chest*

*Iso Incline Press*

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

*DB Flat Press*

25lb x 12

35lb x 10

40lb x 8

45lb x 8

*Cable Cross Overs*

30lb x 12

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

*Tris*

*SM Bench Dips*

BW x 10

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

*Cable Press Down*

40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 6

*Single Arm cable Kickbacks*

10lb x 10 x 2

Cardio 1) 40 min dog yomp 2)60 mins dreadmill. A few treatments in later so will chill for a couple of hours. NP said to have a treat but we're at the gym til 9. Might have a piece of PB toast and honey before bed for me birthday!!! FK me I know how to rock n roll:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

PB has never tasted so good!!

i make a point of adding it to my shake before bed as a treat 

nice and tidy workout chuckles


----------



## ElfinTan

I love PB....could eat it by the spoon full!!!!!

Workouts feeling really good....yup you coined it...tidy! x


----------



## ElfinTan

Took an hour to get to the gym today...I can walk it in 50 mins. Still a tad worrying that the scales are not shifting. I would have expected at least something by week bleeding 4...hmmmmm!!!!! I shall try not to stress....stressing is not good!

Blasted some butt busters today...various heavy weighted glute raises 15 - 20 reps 12 sets in all.

Cardio 1) 25 mins dog walk 2)45 mins dreadmill! Food has been ok. Lowered carbs slightly today as Wed workout isn't a bad one really. 2nd meal was late as I had my steel thumbs stuck in a clients calves:innocent: Soon caught up though!

Poster for the seminar came today and they look fab. I'm dead chuffed with the response...easy best so far!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Took an hour to get to the gym today...I can walk it in 50 mins. Still a tad worrying that the scales are not shifting. I would have expected at least something by week bleeding 4...hmmmmm!!!!! I shall try not to stress....stressing is not good!


Well you are leaner from the before and after pics and that is what really matters. I think you are being to hard on yourself, but in a way that is what it takes.

You didn't put it on in 4 weeks so just be patient. :whistling:

You have an amazing base to work with, you hold lots of muscle, you have a good taper and just be patient. Oh I think I said that...lol

Tan, you are the best ever!


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL - Winger all the things I say to people:whistling: I have to say today started feeling very flat, wondering if I'm on the right track blah blah blah, am I losing ..well...anything? Am I training hard enough? Is my cardio right? Having never done this before it's hard to judge. And yes I am harsh on myself but the way I see it it's better than fcking kidding myself and patience???? Hmmmmm that is probably the biggest lesson to learn. Anyway after a flat start to the day once training got under way things were looking rosey again. I had an almost grump at Mr George for hadning off me as I hung off the chining bar...but only an almost one and he casually ignored me and proceeded to take the pish!!! Ended up having a superb session, very rare not to have a superb session with Mr G as you NEVER know what's coming next (oooerrr Misses). So forgive me if I have trouble naming some of the things we did but I will do my best to explain them....HAPPY FKIN DAYS!!!!!!

*PRG VERY close grip Pull Ups* (small V bar for cable handle placed over the chinning bar then proceed to pull up but as you pull up you kinda lean back and you hips come up too so you have to almost move to the side of the chin bar to avoid smashing ya face).

6,6,5

*Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs*

40lb x 10

50lb x 10 x 3

*Super Setted with*

*DB TBar Style Row *(again the small handle V bar put under DB handle, then gripped with both hands and row)

100lb x 8 x 3

*Reverse Grip Hammer Row*

80kg x 7 - 10 x 3

*Lat Pull Down (15lb plates)*

6pl x 10

8pl x 8

10pl x 5 drop 8pl x 5

At this point I parted ways with PG and Shab (except to stand on their shoulders as the were doing tri dips on the SM bar and a bench,,,,that was interesting)

*Bi's*

*Preacher Machine Curls*

20lb x 10

30lb x 8

40lb x 6

*Low Pulley Cable Curls (across the body)*

20lb x 10

30lb x 8 x 2

*OH Cable Curls*

50lb x 8,7

50lb x 6 drop 30lb x 6

Cardio 1) 25 mins dog yomp 2) 45 mins cross trainer (the devils machine).

Food spot on, keeping sub 100g carbs which includes post wo but still room to drop some should we need to. Sleep is a bit iffy but that goes with the territory! No one said it would be easy so it's either put up or shut up! x


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Are your clothes feeling different tan?

I havent lost an ounce, but there are defo changes, clothes are loose on me. Not one single lb gone though... and thats 4.5 weeks...

Dont get down. This is the sh!t bit. You lose some fat, feel smaller but no definition yet, you've been doing it long enough to be sick of it, but not long enough to see that its all worthwhile.....

Stick in, I bet you in another couple of weeks you'll be loving it! :thumbup1:


----------



## Nine Pack

I'm doing a skinfold test on her today so we have some baseline figures to go off. May make some adjustments to cardio but reluctant to chip away at calories just now.


----------



## ElfinTan

Clothes different, definition coming through, back 'curtains' fewer, both bi's now splitting...so all the other signs are there just the scales not budging!

NP we were daft not to do the skin folds at the start but hey ho. :0) Will do some measurements and take the camera in for piccies (oooerrr misses).


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Clothes different, definition coming through, back 'curtains' fewer, both bi's now splitting...so all the other signs are there just the scales not budging!


Well see.... there you go then :rockon:

Sounds like you're similar to me.... I'm in the same boat. I had exactly the same last time too... I only really lost weight on the scales the 2nd half as I recall. Think I was busy putting on muscle at the same time as shedding fat. This could be the case with you too no? AAS and stricter protein intake and all....


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye...drug induced head fk! :0)


----------



## aspiringBB

I wish I could count walking the dog as part of my cardio Tan, but he stops to pee every 10 metres or so.


----------



## ElfinTan

We've got a very sweet Aussie Shepherd who would very happily walk all day!!!! I yomp...she follows!!

OK official whinge like a b*tch time and get it out of my system. Had a strop this morning whilst measuring and refused to be measured further as head fck was too much. Was suitably grouchy which actually just means keeping meself to meself really except was forced to be with people from the minute we set foot in the gym either massaging, training them, training with them so grumpyness was quashed. Mr Ninepack came and did my BF which was at 24%ish so there's another quantative base line and he's happy with the way things are going and we keeping everything the same. I need to throw the scales out the house and now officially stop being a fcking moaning minx....I don't 'do' negative very well!

*Shoulders*

*Suppine face pulls*

3 x 10

*Reverse Pec Dec*(12lb???plates)

3pl x 10

4pl x 10

5pl x 7

*DB Seated Press*

25lb x 10

30lb x 8

35lb x 8

*Angled Side Lats*

5kg x 10

6kg x 10 x 2

Right forearm playing up again...repeat of last year. Strain from traning and massaging gives it hardly time to rest.

*Seated Calves*

7pl x 12

9pl x 10

10pl x 8

*Hack Squat Calf Raises*

Sledge x 20

40kg x 10

80kg x 8

Cardio 1) 30min cross trainer & 30 mins incline trudgemill.....and only one cardio session today. It was however followed by 90 mins massaging after a 15 min break!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL. To be fair I don't take it out on other people. Well I try not to. Afterall it's my choice and it's no excuse to be a prima donna Like I said I don't do negative well or willingly:bounce:

....can't quite bring myself to bin the scales just yet though LMFAO! :ban:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> LOL. To be fair I don't take it out on other people. Well I try not to. Afterall it's my choice and it's no excuse to be a prima donna Like I said I don't do negative well or willingly:bounce:
> 
> ....can't quite bring myself to bin the scales just yet though LMFAO! :ban:


lol.... SOOOO familiar...

I get in a right mumph about things sometimes - sometimes for no reason at all really..... but the second a client sits down in front of me I switch it off. Gotta be done hey? After all, they're not paying to listen to me whinge or look at my greeting chops. And the funny thing is, usually once I've forced myself to be cheery for a while, I usually start FEELING cheery too 

Good that you've got the BF measured.... I don't have access to anyone to do that, and as we've said, scales are a pile of sh!te, so thats the main reason I take photos every 2nd sunday. I use that timeframe as a motivation as I always want to see a noticable difference. Also this year I have my visits to Dougie to work towards too.... last thing I want is him peering at me and asking whether or not I've been doing my cardio :lol:

However.... I do promise you this..... in a few weeks you'll be seeing changes you are delighted about, and you'll be glad you stuck it out. This REALLY is the utterly sh!tty part.... someone messaged me couple days ago saying their head was fcuked because although they know they're losing the scales have gone UP..... happens to everyone chicka so chin up! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin said:


> You were the 1st one to tell me not to go by the scales so listen to your own advice lol and trust what the people around you are saying about your progress :thumb: xxxx


 :whistling:

Zara - Clients are pay the wage huh Honey!!!! Got to keep them sweet or they don't come back. Saying that I can actually quite ligitimately inflict pain on some of mine:rolleyes:

I'm glad I got my BF done. Trick is to get it done by the same person all the time and again use it as an indicator or dorection rather than specific reading. It makes me pish when some puts they have a BF of 16.35....fck me that's precise. I didn't know they had those immersion tanks in Boots now!

I've just been and snooped at Rachel, Malika's and Kaths photos online...fck me they are all awesome and I want to look at least 'something' like that just once in my life.....just the once (maybe twice). I was like most peeps who thought trained figure....pah....that's the easy option!!!! I can decidedly confirm I was a total d*ck thinking that and I am not ashamed to admit it.

If this is the sh*te part then I reckon I can handle it. FFS I lived in Beirut and drank tea with Hisbollah...I'm sure I can handle this lol.

Cheers Ladies xxx


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Zara - Clients are pay the wage huh Honey!!!! Got to keep them sweet or they don't come back. Saying that I can actually quite ligitimately inflict pain on some of mine:rolleyes:


jeez.... wouldn't mind being able to do that with one or two of mine 



ElfinTan said:


> I'm glad I got my BF done. Trick is to get it done by the same person all the time and again use it as an indicator or dorection rather than specific reading. It makes me pish when some puts they have a BF of 16.35....fck me that's precise. I didn't know they had those immersion tanks in Boots now!


Yeah - I blame these tanita wotsits in every big gym...... 



ElfinTan said:


> I've just been and snooped at Rachel, Malika's and Kaths photos online...fck me they are all awesome and I want to look at least 'something' like that just once in my life.....just the once (maybe twice). I was like most peeps who thought trained figure....pah....that's the easy option!!!! I can decidedly confirm I was a total d*ck thinking that and I am not ashamed to admit it.


I STILL have friends who think this (male, I must add)..... who actually say the womens classes are "just a bit of fun"..... am sure you can imagine the mouthfuls of abuse they get when they come out with it. They see me day to day making MORE effort and being more dedicated than their fat lazy @sses which have never been on stage.... yet they still are arrogant enough to say that... :cursing:



ElfinTan said:


> If this is the sh*te part then I reckon I can handle it. FFS I lived in Beirut and drank tea with Hisbollah...I'm sure I can handle this lol.
> 
> Cheers Ladies xxx


EXACKERLY!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

And I bet they don't put heir money where their mouths are either?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> And I bet they don't put heir money where their mouths are either?


Nope. Quick to criticise or put it down, slow to man up and get up there themselves.

I never here a male competitor say that though..... funny that hey? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

I've heard of stranger things!!!!!

One of them actually being banana flavoured chocolate options....strangely tasty!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

feckles...just fished this off page 2.

tsk tsk, where's mondays workout?!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Patience Grasshopper!!!!!!!!  The Oracle is here....

All fuelled from Sunday treat. Thought I was training on my own as Mad Max had to train later and Dan The Man earlier but luckily Homer Simpson turned up just after I'd done the 1st set and joined in....only he didn't last the distance and had to use Gods big white telephone after 3 supersets...ffs they just don't make training partners like they used to! I wouldn't mind but I'm the same age as his mum ffs!!!!!!!! Kids huh!

*Warm Up.*

*Leg Press*

85kg x 20

*Superset*

*Leg Press*

135kg, 185kg, 235kg x 10

*Squat Machine*

50kg, 100kg, 150kg x 10

*Leg Extensions*

40lb x 10 (Homer made his exit here)

60lb x 10

70lb x 8

80lb x 8

*SuperSet*

*Lying Ham Curl*

30lb x 10 x 3

*SLDL*

60kg x 8-10 x 3

I thought I'd try this FST7 malarky so instead if finishing on walking lunges I picked the incline single leg ham curl. Continuously did left, right, left. right leg for 7 sets on each leg so the only rest each leg got was whilst the other leg did the set....interesting!

2pltes x 12 x 7

*Butt Busters*

2 x 3 exercises x 20 reps each then another to failure.

Cardio 1) 40 mins dog yomp 2) 30mins cross dresser & 20mins incline trudgemill.

Still no poundage loss....worried???? Nah fck it!!!!

Happy now Chunks?:whistling:x


----------



## ElfinTan

WEll what a day....good and ponderous. Lack of scale loss still got me flumexed. Took some pics today and doesn't seem to be a change although peeps now commenting that I'm looking leaner....oh the head fck joys. Still will plod on bravely. Diet is bon on and not much to change so I think I may be a genetic freak and respond well to drugs....OR my body holds on for dear life to fat!!!!

Anyway - seeings as it is 'game on' for this bench press malarky me and Maxine went for it today. Felt good too, we're both competative even though Max doesn't admit it she soooooooooo is lol. And so we benched....






*So Benched*

Bar x 15

40kg x 5

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 1

75kg x 1

*Flat DB Flies*

25lb x 10

30lb x 8,7,7

*SuperSet*

*Decline Machine Press (12lb pl?)*

4pl x 10

5pl x 8, 8

*DB Pull Overs*

45lb x 10

50lb x 8, 8

*Cable Cross Over*

40lb x 10 x 2

*Tri Bar Incline Skull Crushers*

10kg x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 10

*OH Cable Extensions - single arm*

20lb x 10

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

*FST7 Tri Press Down*

40lb x 12 x 7

Only one lot of cardio today!!!!GRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!! After training 30 mins cross trainer and 30 mins incline trudge mill. Pants night sleep again last night. Went to bed at 11 and was wide awake again at 2am, got up at 2.30 had a pro drink and eventually fell back asleep on the couch!!!!!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *So Benched*
> 
> Bar x 15
> 
> 40kg x 5
> 
> 50kg x 5
> 
> 60kg x 5
> 
> 70kg x 1
> 
> 75kg x 1


Very nice Tan. You are very strong and keep up the good work.

Loved the video. I commented and gave you a 5 star rating. :thumbup1:

Maxine is strong too, but she doesn't have to take the bar down as far...lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great vid tan!!

you dont half talk sh1t before a set lol...

maxine lets the bar plummet to her chest when negative pressing, when she starts to press the bar wobbles around a bit maybe due to this?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Very nice Tan. You are very strong and keep up the good work.
> 
> Loved the video. I commented and gave you a 5 star rating. :thumbup1:
> 
> Maxine is strong too, but she doesn't have to take the bar down as far...lol


You really are always jolly nice to me! Yes maxine and I do differ quite considerably in the chest department lol



Incredible Bulk said:


> great vid tan!!
> 
> you dont half talk sh1t before a set lol...
> 
> maxine lets the bar plummet to her chest when negative pressing, when she starts to press the bar wobbles around a bit maybe due to this?


Of course I talk sh8t FFS...did you expect owt else! Have fatburners will talk sh*t!

Max never used to bench and has only really done so since training with us so that was about her 3rd session. She needs to get more weight control and slow things down but she trains hard and strengthwise we're quite evenly matched.



Lin said:


> Great benchin AT you strong fecker :thumbup1: x


Cheers Chuckles.....just need the lads to get bench proof vids up lol. No pics no proof lol



GYMBABE said:


> tan that is some impressive weight you are moving there lady!! :thumb:
> 
> How did your legs feel after that workout - walk like you had ridden a horse? any vomiting


GB - Benching is one of my fav lifts.

My legs were fine. Bit tight but nothing major! Chest is tight though

Just cardio today. 1)20mins dog yomp 30 mins trudge mill incline 2) 45mins cross dressing and 15 mins incline trudge!


----------



## Nytol

Very nice Benching Tan.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Strong little fecker..... I'm such a weakling lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Nytol said:


> Very nice Benching Tan.


Cheers!



Zara-Leoni said:


> Strong little fecker..... I'm such a weakling lol


All relative Honey! I can bench but not walk in heels :whistling:

Today was slow up until midday then it was non stop, client, training, cardio, client....and eating somehwere inbetween. I asked Mr G to train me today as I was on my own.

Warmed up with 2 sets lay pull downs @ 60lb x 12-15 and a set of low rope cable rows @ 40lb x 10

*Close V Grip weird chins.*

BW x 7,6,6

*Superset*

*Low Rope Pulley Rows*

40lb x 10, 60lb x 10, 70lb x 8

*Straight Arm Lat PD's*

40lb x 10, 10, 50lb x 8

(alternating starting exercise)

*Superset x 3*

*Reverse Grip Iso Hammer Rows*

80kg x 6 - 8

*Lat PD's to Rear*

90lb x 6 - 8

*NinePack Handle Lat PD's to Front FST7 @ 75lb...*increased to 90lb for last 3 sets as it was too light.

*Preacher Curls*

30lb x 8

40lb x 6 x 3

*OH Cable Curls FST7* @ 40lb but dropped to 30lb as was too heavy lol.

Cardio 1) 20 mins dog yomp & 30mins trudgemill 2)30 mins cross trainer. Only did 30 mins as I needed to eat before I did a treatment on client otherwise I would have passed out lol.

Good session....enjoyable:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Tan, you have a fan for life, well maybe stalker material but hey, who really cares...lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

whats a nine pack handle lololol


----------



## Nine Pack

Incredible Bulk said:


> whats a nine pack handle lololol


It's a medium width parrallel grip pulldown bar. We had one that wouldn't fit our dual pulley arrangement so re homed it.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Tan, you have a fan for life, well maybe stalker material but hey, who really cares...lol


Excellent!!!! I've never had a stalker before! 



Nine Pack said:


> It's a medium width parrallel grip pulldown bar. We had one that wouldn't fit our dual pulley arrangement so re homed it.


NP Handle is the abrreviation of the above!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

And so the end of the week comes around. Nothing profound to report. Training was good...in fact it's beeen a good week all in all. I've decided to go with the flow with lack of scale loss until we do another BF check with NP next week. I feel leaner and look leaner but still have at least 20lbs of fat to drop at least. Twiddle things a wee bit with diet but only a wee bit. Now half a pack of rice split between 3 meals but post workout carbs now 2 oatcakes with squeeeeeze of honey. So today was

1. 1egg 6 whites 2 oatcakes

2. pro drink

3. mince, veg & rice (120gmince, courgette, aubergine, 40g rice)

Train & Cardio

4 pro drink, 2 oatcakes & honey

5 as meal 3

6 pro dessert & 20g branflakes

The is actually a meal deficit here as I got up late this morning.

Shoulders, Calves & Glutes

Standing SM Press

Bar warm up

10kg x 10

15kg x 8

20kg x 7

30kg x 6

30kg x 5 drop 20kg x 4 drop 10kg x 5 then bar to failure

Prone Incline Rear Delts SS Incline Prone Front Raises

5kg x 10,10 6kg x 8,8 7kg x 6,6 x 2

Side Lats FST7 5kg....fcking OUCH!!!!!!!!!

Seated Calves

5pl x 10

7pl x 10

10pl x 6

Standing Calves

10pl x 10

15pl x 8

18pl x 7

Glutes Raises with 10kg and a set of butt busters.

Only did one session of cardion post workout of 45 mins as I was needed at the desk and PG was training. Being Austined tomorrow and not looking forward to it at all!!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I've decided to go with the flow with lack of scale loss until we do another BF check with NP next week. I feel leaner and look leaner but still have at least 20lbs of fat to drop at least. Twiddle things a wee bit with diet but only a wee bit. Now half a pack of rice split between 3 meals but post workout carbs now 2 oatcakes with squeeeeeze of honey. So today was


Have you been using tape measure? waist etc? x


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup...was supposed to measure last week but had a girlie strop lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Oh aye thats right I remember now......


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ditch the tape measure!!!

i've abandoned it and swore not to use it again lol

it lies it lies!!!!!!

and makes you feel like crap


----------



## ElfinTan

That's coz you're in the pudding on legs phase!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

As some of you know I have a bit of a thing about a good pair of calves.....and this is what I mean!



















Some ladies like roses or choccies.....gimme these babys anytime! :thumb: Covered in choccie would be rather nice too! :whistling:


----------



## Bulldozer

Impressive !!

I love calves too, but not in that way :lol:

Im just too fooking lazy to train mine properly tho :whistling:


----------



## winger

Damn, who's calves are they?


----------



## ElfinTan

PG's:thumb: It's a tough life I lead! :whistling:


----------



## winger

You poor thing. :whistling:

Those calves look like they came off of an action figure doll or something. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I think they did FFS!!!!!! New pet name for PG is Permalat Man! Looks like he's doing a lat spread all the time lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

And kind of stumbled off the diet wagon. Made some muffins with butter cream, had a peanut butter and banana muffin and a few crumbs of a choccy one and a lick of butter cream......so it's hardly a pig out on 5 pizzas and 13 tubs of B&J's but every little counts!!! Note to self is don't bake cakes when dieting!!!!!!


----------



## dmcc

You're clearly going to hell for that, Tan  . Though I shouldn't be criticising, I feel like I've been pigging out the last two days......


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> You're clearly going to hell for that, Tan  . Though I shouldn't be criticising, I feel like I've been pigging out the last two days......


I know!!!!! I've just got compulsive baking disorder! I'll have to learn restraint....or staple me gob shut!


----------



## dmcc

Bake away and send'em to me


----------



## ElfinTan

I think you may have to join a queue!!!! Cupcakes and muffins are the lastest phase!!!!! So today was choc chip muffins with choc butter icing and banana & pb (which aren't that bad actually)! Choc ones were a bit bicarby so I need a different choc recipe so I'll strike that one out of the book!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> And kind of stumbled off the diet wagon. Made some muffins with butter cream, had a peanut butter and banana muffin and a few crumbs of a choccy one and a lick of butter cream......so it's hardly a pig out on 5 pizzas and 13 tubs of B&J's but every little counts!!! Note to self is don't bake cakes when dieting!!!!!!


 :nono: :nono: :nono:

:death:

Just you wait missy......


----------



## ElfinTan

I only do these things because you get all masterful on me:whistling: Works every time!!!!!!

Monday and knackered already lol. Good leg session with 'Hughy' but didn't make him puke this week, must be losing my touch.

Warm up 2 sets 15 leg extensions.

*Hack Squat.*

Sledge x 12

20kg x 10

40kg x 8

50kg x 6 - I find these soooooooooo fcking difficult.

*Leg Press*

145kg x 10

195kg x 10

295kg x 10

345kg x 8

*Leg Extensions FST7*

Holy Baloney what a pump....thought my quads were going to pop.

*SLDL* (with very stiff legs as bending was not an option at this point)

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

(loaded with 10's to ge a good stretch)

*Seated Hams*

6pl x 10

7pl x 10

8pl x 8 + 3 negs

Finish off with 3 sets butt busters.

Cardio 1) 20 mins dog & 30 mins trudgemill incline 2) 20 mins each stepper, cross trainer & trudgemill incline.

Nicely knackered but starting to get spots on back and neck....not good but still just the price to pay!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I think you may have to join a queue!!!! Cupcakes and muffins are the lastest phase!!!!! So today was choc chip muffins with choc butter icing and banana & pb (which aren't that bad actually)! Choc ones were a bit bicarby so I need a different choc recipe so I'll strike that one out of the book!


omg..... I couldn't bake when dieting!!!!! mg:


----------



## winger

Zara-Leoni said:


> omg..... I couldn't bake when dieting!!!!! mg:


Bake low carb meals. Nobody said baking had to be fattening.

I'm just kidding Zara. Bump for more bootie pics..lol


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pg's calves look awesome

i refuse to comment on your leg workout...you know why....


----------



## ElfinTan

IB - is that because I still out press you even when I'm dieting:whistling: But my pish hack squat should make up for it Sweetie! x

Well I did somemeasurements without having a fcking hissyfit.

Start - Update

Weight 68kg - 67.5

Waist - 31 - 29

Hips - 37.5 - 35

Bi'sLeft - 13 - 13.25

& Right - 13 - 13.5

Thighs Left 24 - 24

& Right - 24 - 23.5

Chest Under Boobs - 32 i think the start for this was 34

Over - 35 and about 36 for this.

Looks like things are shifting. In some places more than others but that's they way it goes. Hopefully will be able to get to see Mr Pack later this week and have my BF done. Last time it was at low 20's (can't remember the exact...think it was around 22ish) and 3.8mm skin folds.

Happy Days!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

goin doooooown!

arms goin up!

good good


----------



## ElfinTan

And weight the same!!!!!!! Would awesome if I could keep that up...get lean and stay the same weight....I'd get to play with the big girls then...but that really is a long shot lol!

Ace session today on chest and tri's. Nice and simple, i

ncline BB bench x 4 (6-10 +1rest pause),

flat DB press, 30lb, 40lb, 45lb, 55lb, (6-10) then a rest pause on 45lb,

FST7 cables crossovers.

Lyin down tro extensions (PG tip) 5kg,6kg,7kg,8kg (7-12)

incline skull crusher with tri bar 10kg, 20kg, 25kg (6-10)

Single arm tri pull down(across the body) 3pl,4pl,5plx2 (6-12)

Cardio1) 20mins each stepper, mill, cross. 2) 30 mins trudgemill.

Todays Food.

1- 1egg 5whites, 2 oatcakes

2) - pro drink

3) - 100g chicken, 40g(cooked weight) rice, asparagus & courgette, avacado oil.

Train

4) 2 rice cakes with squidge of honey, pro drink

5) As meal 3

6) As meal 3

All good in Tan's World!


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> IB - is that because I still out press you even when I'm dieting:whistling: But my pish hack squat should make up for it Sweetie! x
> 
> Well I did somemeasurements without having a fcking hissyfit.
> 
> Start - Update
> 
> Weight 68kg - 67.5
> 
> Waist - 31 - 29
> 
> Hips - 37.5 - 35
> 
> Bi'sLeft - 13 - 13.25
> 
> & Right - 13 - 13.5
> 
> Thighs Left 24 - 24
> 
> & Right - 24 - 23.5
> 
> Chest Under Boobs - 32 i think the start for this was 34
> 
> Over - 35 and about 36 for this.
> 
> Looks like things are shifting. In some places more than others but that's they way it goes. Hopefully will be able to get to see Mr Pack later this week and have my BF done. Last time it was at low 20's (can't remember the exact...think it was around 22ish) and 3.8mm skin folds.
> 
> Happy Days!!!! :thumb:


I'll be over on friday all being well. Bit hectic here with trying to open three more gyms simultaneously. :smartass:


----------



## Nine Pack

Very true. Your big toe will have striations in it before your glutes. It's just the way the body decides to utilise fat stores. All you can do is keep pushing safe in the knowledge that it WILL be used up.


----------



## ElfinTan

GYMBABE said:
 

> some good losses there tan - something i notice with the majority of my PT clients is the hips and legs tend to hang on to the fat for dear life - thats the prob with being female.
> 
> All comes off in the end though - are you going to post any pics?


That's evolution for youn huh! There's some pics a few pages back and I'll aim to get some done later tonight. Took some training pics yesterday which are quite good!

NP - Just keep chipping away:thumbup1: You know I'll get there...it'll just take as long as I thought but secretly hoped wouldn't lol!


----------



## jw007

strong pressing there


----------



## ElfinTan

jw007 said:


> strong pressing there


Where?????


----------



## jw007

ElfinTan said:


> Where?????


Flat dumbell after bench:lol: :lol:

Should have quoted it sorry:thumbup1:


----------



## ParaManiac

You're doing great Tan,as was visible earlier :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

jw007 said:


> Flat dumbell after bench:lol: :lol:
> 
> Should have quoted it sorry:thumbup1:


Ahhhhhhhhhh....yeah not bad for an awd burd!



ParaManiac said:


> You're doing great Tan,as was visible earlier :thumbup1:


Cheers....you're only saying that because I was nice about your squats! :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Well I did somemeasurements without having a fcking hissyfit.
> 
> Start - Update
> 
> Weight 68kg - 67.5
> 
> Waist - 31 - 29
> 
> Hips - 37.5 - 35
> 
> Bi'sLeft - 13 - 13.25
> 
> & Right - 13 - 13.5
> 
> Thighs Left 24 - 24
> 
> & Right - 24 - 23.5
> 
> Chest Under Boobs - 32 i think the start for this was 34
> 
> Over - 35 and about 36 for this.
> 
> Looks like things are shifting. In some places more than others but that's they way it goes. Hopefully will be able to get to see Mr Pack later this week and have my BF done. Last time it was at low 20's (can't remember the exact...think it was around 22ish) and 3.8mm skin folds.
> 
> Happy Days!!!! :thumb:


*SEE! WHAT DID I TELL YA!!???* :thumb: :thumb *:* :thumb:

*
*

*
**Told ya the weight thing wasn't an issue* 

*
*

*
**Looking forward to the updated pics now * :thumbup1: :rockon:

*
*


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers....you're only saying that because I was nice about your squats! :whistling:


Rumbled! and,considering your dieting/starving - most unexpected! :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Z - still a LONG way to go but every step in the right direction!

Para - The only rumbling going on is my tummy ffs!

Pics taken...shall upload! be warned it aint pretty but I don't give a toss...if you don't like it don't fcking look! :0)


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok here goes!

Week 6 (I think...is it 6 weeks or 7?)


























Quite pleased with upper back but lower back/hips is certainly my natural fat store as can be seen. It's not going to beat me though!










Legs coming in a wee bit but not overly worried here as they are not super chunky!

















Am toying now with starting the clen. Will think about it over weekend after I've had a chat with PG and NP.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah and to make up for my stumpy midrift I need to get the boulders as wide as poss as well as lats to give at least an illusion of a waist!


----------



## ElfinTan

And as a like for like reference for me!

Week 1 - week 6


----------



## dmcc

Huuuuuuuuuuuge difference!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah and to make up for my stumpy midrift I need to get the boulders as wide as poss as well as lats to give at least an illusion of a waist!


Tan, you are my all time most favorite ever.


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers guys! Lin it's not about them coming in Honey. It's my structure, there just isn't much waist room and I'm don't naturally go in and out but rather up and down...think letter 'H' rather than 'X' :0)


----------



## Nine Pack

Will see you tommorow Tan. Upper back coming in nicely, but I think I'd like to try cranking it up a notch to get the rest moving.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

look at yoooooou, all slimming and everything!

good job chuckles, that butterfly must be feel claustrophobic lol

the traps are crushing meeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin said:


> Nah [email protected] remove a rib either side, if it's good enough for Cher it's good enough for our Action - Tan :wub:


Ae...wait til you see my new gym bag that is on it's way.....Wonder Woman:thumb:



Incredible Bulk said:


> look at yoooooou, all slimming and everything!
> 
> good job chuckles, that butterfly must be feel claustrophobic lol
> 
> the traps are crushing meeeeeeeeeee


I can make it's wings waggle!!!!!

Back and bi's today with Dan the Man and Hughie. All good.

*BW Wide Chins*

3 x 7

*Single DB Row With Handle Grip (so rowing 1 DB with 2 hands)*

100lb x 10

110lb x 10

120lb x 8. 7

*Partial Deads*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 5 - full deads

120kg x 1

*Superset*

*NP Grip Lat Pull Downs (15lb plates)*

7pl x 10, 8pl x 10, 9pl x 8

*SA Lat Pull Downs *

40lb x 10, 50lb x 8, 8

*FST7 Low Cable Rope Rows*

*Incline DB Curls*

8kg x 10

9kg x 10

25lb x 8

*Hammer Curls (across the body)*

25lb x 8

30lb x 6 x 2

*OH Cable Curls*

40lb x 8

50lb x 6 x 2

Only did one session of cardio today - 60 mins Cross Drainer!

Food

1 ) 1 egg 6 whites 3 oatcakes

2) 100g chicken, <40g (cooked weight)rice, stirfry style veg with home made satay style dressing ( tspoon natty pb, soy sauce, tspoon grated coconut, seasoning mixed and spread through 3 meals)

3) As meal 2

4) Post w/o whey pro, 2 rice cales and smidge honey

5) Chicken, rice ect.

6) 1 egg, 6 whites, 2 oatcakes

7) will be pro pudding with 50g oatbran...to keep things moving as they are coming to a stand still and it's not fun :0)

:rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Been taking some training pics this week of me and PG aka Fatty Lard ****!!! I'm the one with no facial hair BTW (yet ffs)!

































And even when fat he still has abs and serratus (GRRRRRRRR)



































And this is definiteley me!!!!!










Need to work out how to change my avi!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ha ha, classic last pic!

PG is looking fecking good for offseason


----------



## caz

Paul off season - OMG - i'll fatten him up when he comes up north - the real up north!!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> And this is definiteley me!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Need to work out how to change my avi!


Tan, you really are toning up big time. You look very good, keep up the good work.


----------



## ElfinTan

IB - Trying to get PG fat is almost an impossible task...but I'm working on it.

Caz - Pies, pastries, carb drinks, pasta, peanut butter, banana and honey butties for brekki...I hate him lol!!!!

Winger - 'Toning' FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling:

And so another week comes around to an end....well training week that is and finished with a corker of a session. Training with Dan The Man this week has been really good. Both decided we need to step it up a gear next week....no use plodding along!

*Calves*

*Super Set Seated & Standing* x 4 x 5-12

Then stack drop set (4 drops) on standing calves.

*Shoulders*

*DB Press*

25lb x 12

30lb x 12

35lb x 8

40lb x 7

*Cable Side Lats*

10lb x 12

20lb x 8-10 x 3

*DB Shrugs*

60lb x 10

65lb x 10

70lb x 10

*Isolateral Shoulder Press*

40kg - repped out ca 20 reps

60kg - repped out ca 13 reps

80kg x 7ish drop 40kg to absolute forced failure coz me and Danny were trying to out kill eacj other lol

*4 sets butt busters*

One lot of cardio today 30 mins stepper & 15 cross drainer, cut short as needed food post workout and pre client. Off to a strongman comp tomorrow where I've volunteered to do the massaging (life's a witch). Should be a good craic!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Winger - 'Toning' FFS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


When you get ripped I will say ripped and then I rep..lol



ElfinTan said:


> Off to a strongman comp tomorrow where I've volunteered to do the massaging (life's a witch). Should be a good craic!


Do you get tired doing that?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Can defo see differences chick....

upper body is leaner, and although waist and lower body is similar shape, its on a smaller scale... you can see the waist is smaller than before and some of the fat has gone from hips area :thumbup1:

I dont like this bit personally.... you get a little bit of fat loss all over, but not enough to see much detail, so you just look exactly the same (to your own eyes anyway) but on a smaller scale.

Think I said before though.... its a few weeks from now, when you start seeing more detail coming through, that you can see the changes in yourself.

Stick in missus :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> When you get ripped I will say ripped and then I rep..lolDo you get tired doing that?


The short answer is yes. It's OK doing 'normal' skinny fat bird fluffy bunny stuff. But get to someone with a decent amount of muscle mass and it takes it out of you. The strongmen are another ball game too as the are just HUGE. Luckily I don't have to do full treatment and it's just usually a quick pre or post event rub. It's actually my hands that get knackered so there is lots of elbows and forearms. When I tirned up for the 1st comp last year I walked into the competitors tent and was introduced the them one mountain of a bloke said ' Eeee you're only a wee slip of a lass.' but the same chap after I'd sorted his back after deadlifting said 'You alreet you aren't ya?'. And that was good enough for me.



Zara-Leoni said:


> Can defo see differences chick....
> 
> Stick in missus :rockon:


I've no intention of giving up now. I went to try my 'wedding' dress on (a dress I am getting married in but it's not a fcking meringue) and it didn't fit although it did 3 weeks ago.....shape shifters are us, hence not buying one until the last minute lol


----------



## caz

Better do an asda bulk buy then!!!!! We have a bakers 60metres from the front door fresh pies, pastries and confectionery, oh and of course 3 chippies, we wont let him go hungry.


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm sure you won't. I can't remember now if we actually set a date ffs lol.

And so another Monday rolls around. I have to say I feel very guilty about my cheat yesterday, I know I shouldn't but I do. I did bloody enjoy it though. Pasta, garlic bread, sticky toffee pudding and ice cream. Monday is legs day. Me and Hughie today.

*Warm Up*

2 x 15 leg extenions

*Leg Press*

145kg x 10

195kg x 10

295kg x 10

345kg x 7

*Squat(ish) on the standing calf raise machine* Stood on a raised plate, constant tension on the quads as you can't lock out...very good once we got it right!

4 x 10 - 15 and last set was a stack drop set.

*Super Set*

*
DB SLDL *

45lb, 55lb, 65lb x 10 - 12

*Nordic Ham Extensions*

3 x 12 - 15

*FST7 seated ham curls*

2 sets walking lunges - length of the gym (around 20 paces) 10kg DB's

Cardio 1) 60mins SS dreadmill 2) 30mins SS dreadmill

Was just on the last 5 mins of cardio when we had a lovely visit from Mr Scarb so spent the next couple of hours chatting some suprb sh*t. Not seen him for ages and it was jolly good to catch up. Always good company and could easily spend a good few hours in it. Very pleasant!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cracking chest and tri session. Am Fckt! We supersetted as there was four of us and neither me nor Dan can stand hanging around too long so supersets keep things going nicely.

*Chest*

*Superset*

*Incline BB Bench*

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

50kg x 6,5

*Isolateral Flat Bench Machine*

40kg x 8

60kg x 6,6,6

*Superset*

*Incline Pec Deck*

48lb x 10

60lb x 8,7,7

*BW Dips*

8,8,7

*Tris*

*Superset*

*Lying Across the body extensions (single arm)*

7kg x 9

8kg x 8,8,7

*Overhead DB Extension (2 hands)*

50lb x 8,7,6

*FST7 *

*Bodyweight tri dips between the smithmachine bar and a bench.*

Chest was seizing up whilst doing these and had to really do the 1st couple of reps nice and slow to stretch things out.

Cardio 1) 30mins cross trainer 30 mins dreadmill. 2nd session will be done later.

Weight has still not budged and I have given up looking for a logical reason apart from I am going to be a mass monster if this carries on!


----------



## Goose

Tan - Mass monster = COOL! :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

More like Cookie Monster:whistling:!!!! Thanks for popping in....I like visitors

Not much today, just catching up on calves. Trying something a bit different to see if we can shock the beggers.

Seated Calves (12lb plates)

Warm ups - 6pl, 8pl x 15

12pl x 5

14pl x 5 x 4(last reps on last to sets forced and assisted)

FST7 - Hack Squat calf raises.

And then just cardio - 20 mins this morning and 45 mins this afternoon.

Ticking over!


----------



## martinmcg

top journal tan, some good weights being lifted ,can defo see the changes in you as well


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Mukka - we're getting there slowly. Pretty chuffed that my strength hasn't gone down yet....who said drugs were bad for you? :whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Mukka - we're getting there slowly. Pretty chuffed that my strength hasn't gone down yet....who said drugs were bad for you? :whistling:


 :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ElfinTan said:


> *Warm Up*
> 
> 2 x 15 leg extenions
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> 145kg x 10
> 
> 195kg x 10
> 
> *295kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 345kg x 7*


 :clap:

You what?!! That's crazy - now I'm in awe! I sat there playing with 230 and 240kg and my butts been out of action for a week and counting!

:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL....for some reason I'm built for leg pressing!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nearly the end of the week. I should be doing shoulders and calves tomorrow but I'm fully booked from the minute I walk in the gym so we will be going over to Evolution on Saturday for a session there instead. Change as good as a rest and all that. Gives mr Booth a chance to see how things are progressing. Training today was nice and tough and jolly satisfying.

*Back*

*BW Chins*

10,8,7

*Deadlifts*

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 5

*Close Handle Grip T bar Rows *(Row with oly bar, one end wedged in the ground and plates of other end)

40kg x 10

60kg x 3, 5-7

*Wide Grip Lat Pull Down (15lb plates)*

7plx 10

9pl x 8

10pl x 6

11pl x 4 drop 8pl x 5 drop 5pl x failure

*BB Curls*

12.5 x 10

15kg x 10

20kg x 8

*Preacher Cable Curls *

30lb x 10

40lb x 7

50lb x 4 drop 30lb x 5

*DB Standing Con C**urls*

7kg x 10

9kg x 2 - 7-9

Cardio 1) 20 mins dog yomp 30 mins treadmill 2)45mins cross trainer 15 mins stepper.

= FCKT! :rockon:


----------



## winger

Very nice dead lifts Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye....ticking over! Still waiting for strength to go down!


----------



## leafman

Just wanna say hi and good luck im in process of reading all ur thread so ill see u in about 3 months  Lookin good


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> Just wanna say hi and good luck im in process of reading all ur thread so ill see u in about 3 months  Lookin good


I recommend a cuppa t keep you awake mate! :thumb:

Nowt to report today except 2 clients cancelled which was a pain a) loss of money and B) had organised the day around them!!!!! Still beats working for someone else though!


----------



## ElfinTan

And here's our grand Coronation St appearance

http://www.itv.com/ITVPlayer/Video/default.html?ViewType=5&Filter=36597

DON'T BLINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Yayyyyyyyy it's SADDERAYYYYYYY!!!!!!!  And for the 1st weekend in ages I don't hae to go to the gym (workwise). Training shoudlers and calves later up at NinePacks with PG and NP....should be fun!

Did measurements this morning and no change BUT weight has dropped a couple of lbs sitting at 66.5. Not a huge loss but in the right direction. I definirely feel leaner. NP will do my BF later so fingers crossed that's going in the right direction too or I will seriously spit my dummy out:cool: I feel leaner and can see bits of seperation that werent there last week....again not huge changes but little chips off the block. All in all an interesting process and only time will tell if, for me personally, the ends actually justifies the means!


----------



## Dawn

Excellent news, things should start moving along on the scales now. Can't wait to see you


----------



## ElfinTan

As long as I'm getting leaner I don't really care what the scales say lol. BF measured and chart wise still around 22% but skin fold measurement down by 5mm which is just dandy:thumbup1:

Had a wee calves and shoulders session.

*Calves*

*Seated*

2 x 15 - 20 warm up

80kg x 5 x 5 - last assisted

*Hacksquat calf raise kinda like a donkey raise FST7*

*Shoulders*

*Side Lats*

5kg x 12

7.5kg x 10

10kg x 6 drop 5kg (partials) x 7

*Front Raise*

10kg x 10

15kg x 8

15kg x 7 drop 10kg x 5

*Reverse Pec Deck*

30something x 12

40something x 10

50something x 6

*Iso Shoulder Press*

40kg x 12, 10

Nothing major....just followed PG & NP but did my own thing...if that makes sense???? Probably not!


----------



## ElfinTan

Treat done....and dress for wedding found and bought...happy days! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Feeling suprisingly good at the moment so will ride that wave while I can. Still waiting for the moody cow syndrome to kick in but so far it doesn't seem to be raising it's ugly head....not even with PMT's so all is very fcking well in my world.

Only me and Hughie for legs and I couldn't decide what to do so I opted for 250's because we haven't done them for ages and Hughie hasn't done them at all so it would be fun and games. OK for those that don't know (that is if anyone actually reads the drivel I put in here...except for Z lol) 250's is for legs, 5 exercises, 50 reps for each done as a giant set so one after the other after the other until you are done....and trust me....you are done. he hardest thing is picking the weight on the heavier stuff, has to be managable but with considerable difficulty. Machines are good because you can start heavier and drop once you have absolutely repped out on a weight. So here is what we did.....

*Leg Press*

195kg x 50 - pumps starts at about 30 reps

*Squat Machine*

100kg x 50 - quads REALLY started hurting here

*SLDL *

40kg x 50 - could maybe have done with being a tad heavier

*Seated Ham Curls*

6,5,4 pl x 50 (12lbpl)

*Leg Extensions*

4,3,2,1 x 50 (12lbpl i think) These are a fcking killer by the end on 1 plate the feeling is unreal.

END

This is the 1st time I've nearly made myself puke - dry retching is not fun lol. Poor Hughie collapsed to 15 mins on the seat at reception.

:rockon:

Cardio 1) hour dog yomp 2)30mins cross trainer and 30 mins dreadmill!

All good!


----------



## winger

Just out of curiosity, are you into S&M? :whistling:

250's, ouch, ouch and more ouch.

Here it comes Tan, you are the greatest, but I only say that to the hot birds.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Just out of curiosity, are you into S&M? :whistling:
> 
> 250's, ouch, ouch and more ouch.
> 
> Here it comes Tan, you are the greatest, but I only say that to the hot birds.


I'll have you know I'm a good clean living gal you sweet talker!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

50 reps..... you sadist


----------



## ElfinTan

It really did make me feel jolly quiffy lasting right through the cardio aferwards and I've just zonked out for an hour when we got home....and I mean sat up fell asleeep kind of zonked! :cool2:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I'll have you know I'm a good clean living gal you sweet talker!!!!!


Sweet talker, sh1t, how about this.

You are so beautiful that you give the sun a reason to shine.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

oh god sick bucket quick


----------



## ElfinTan

:ban:


----------



## ElfinTan

Good chest and tri's. Was 4 of us so supersetted again and then split into 2 groups for a couple of things to keep it ticking over.

*Superset*

*Flat BB Bench*

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 5, 5

*DB Pullovers*

45lb x 10

50lb x 8

60lb x 6,6

*Incline DB Press*

45lb x 10

50lb x 8

55lb x 5,5

*FST7 Cable Crossovers*

*Lying DB Diagonal Tri Extensions (singles)*

7kg x 10

8kg x 10

9kg x 7,6

*FST7 Tri dips between bench and SM bar.*

One lot of cardio done so all hunky dory!!!!

:rockon:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

I'm here.

I'm here every day. Its just that my brain isn't working too well.... and today I am on low carbs... I think Dougie is trying to kill me....

Anyway.... just showing some moral support, even though I can't think of anything intelligent or constructive to say


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Oh yeah....my 'shoes' came yesterday. Tried them on last night OMG... standing was not a problem but walking...what the fck???????? Best thing was I am almost 6ft in em and PG is 5ft3 so we did have a wee giggle about that:tongue: This really is going to take some practice! CFM shoes were not made for walking in!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Oh yeah....my 'shoes' came yesterday. Tried them on last night OMG... standing was not a problem but walking...what the fck???????? Best thing was I am almost 6ft in em and PG is 5ft3 so we did have a wee giggle about that:tongue: This really is going to take some practice! CFM shoes were not made for walking in!


hahaha!!!

They're fine once you get used to them lol!  :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

It's the getting used to that may take some time :0)


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I am almost 6ft in em and PG is 5ft3 so we did have a wee giggle about that:tongue: This really is going to take some practice! CFM shoes were not made for walking in!


Does PG have a problem with that?


----------



## ElfinTan

With being 5ft3? Well it kind of killed his basket ball aspirations! 

He's never made it apparent as a problem as far as I'm aware.


----------



## leafman

Still not read all this thread lol. I noticed you do hack squats do you find these are good and does it not feel as thow you catch ur self on ur bum all time (i am not saying u hav a big ar e :lol:  ) iv been trying to get them right but it feels as thow im catching my skinny little anal burger on way up? lol You hav any probs or any way round it?


----------



## ElfinTan

I don't actually hack squat that often as I don't fit our hack squat very wel and it jips my knees, hence not having alot of weight on it. Not had any big bum problems though lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

Starting to flag a wee bit now. Nothing major just kind of slowing down.

Back and Bi's with Dan and Mad Max today. No deads as danny did them on Monday when he trained legs with Paul (as a giant set with squats and leg press the poor sod lol)

BW Chins

8,8,6

Close Handle Grip 'T' bar Rows

20kg x 12

40kg x 10

60kg x 6,5

Single Arm DB Rows

45lb x 10

55lb x 8

60lb x 8

D Grip Lat Pull Downs

120lb x 10

150lb x 8

180lb x 6

FST7 Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs

Hammer Curls

25lb x 10

30lb x 8,7

Preacher Curls

24lb x 10

36lb x 8

48lb x 7

Finished off with the scaffolding bar and a set of 21's

Cardio all done. Food eaten....having craving for scrambled egg and am eating the twice a day lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

And so the end of yet another week:thumb: Happy to say that it is also another weekend and we only have to be in the gym for an hour tomorrow and then the rest of it off. Really looking forward to Manchester Tattoo show....always a good gig and will get a chance to have more of a look around this year as I won't be working!!!!

Wee calves and shoulders with Dan and Hughie....left them to do their own thing on calves as Dan lifts REALLY BIG on them and Hughie is useless on them lol.

*Calves (12lb plates)*

8 x 15, 15 warm up

14 x 5 x 5

*FST7 Hack Squat Calf Raises - 80kg*

*Shoulders*

*DB Seated Press*

10kg x 15, 25lb x 12 warm ups

35lb x 8

40lb x 7

45lb x 5

*Reverse Pec Deck (12lb i think)*

3 x 12

4 x 10

5 x 6

5 x 5 drop 3(partials keeping the tension on) repped out

*DB Side Laterals*

7kg x 10

9kg x 10

10kg x 8

25kb x 6 drop 7kg x 5 drop 5kg(partials) repped out.

And that, as they say, was that!


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....weigh in this morning was 65.5 so steady 2lb drop....happy days! Still easy another stone to go though!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Great weightloss...slow n steady!!!


----------



## winger

Good job Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Great weightloss...*slow n steady*!!!


That's an understatement lol.

Good lesson learned though and that is NOT to panic!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ribs and chips are in the oven:thumb: Ice cream in the freezer and sticky toffee pud in the fridge!!!!! Sugar rush here I come! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## dmcc

You'll be bouncing off the walls.

BTW you got your revenge on me this morning as I had a "gastric episode" before the gym, and it was difficult to get my PL belt to the same notch I had it on Thursday


----------



## ElfinTan

Zebedee on speed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm actually quite starting to like myself nuddy....and that is a 1st for a LOOOOONG time!!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I'm actually quite starting to like myself nuddy....and that is a 1st for a LOOOOONG time!!!!!!


LOL!

Always a good sign :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

It is lol!

Had a banging headache when I've woken up for about the past 5 days including today but it's not gone away today. I feel like I've been run over by a bus. I just hope it's only the diet and not getting poorly sick. I don't do 'ill'. Another thing I've noticed is that I can really feel my heart pounding...not fast....just fcking loud. Very strange feeling. Oh well...must keep ticking over...legs in a bit! Should be interesting.


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> I'm actually quite starting to like myself nuddy....and that is a 1st for a LOOOOONG time!!!!!!


Gay!!! 

Hope you're not going to be poorly sick. Have you checked your blood pressure?

x


----------



## ElfinTan

No I haven't. It's usually naturally low as you know. We've got a bp checker thingy here. I'll have it checked. if it's 'normal' then then means it's high for me lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Ribs and chips are in the oven:thumb: Ice cream in the freezer and sticky toffee pud in the fridge!!!!! Sugar rush here I come! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 hahaha, i drank pepsi max for the 1st time in a while and the sweetness alone was overpowering. Its crazy how these lil diets amplify the taste buds on cheat day!

whens the next vids up? :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> hahaha, i drank pepsi max for the 1st time in a while and the sweetness alone was overpowering. Its crazy how these lil diets amplify the taste buds on cheat day!
> 
> whens the next vids up? :beer:


Fk me I had a really sweet tooth last night!!!!! Carbs fest!

I presume you mean of Mr G and not me :whistling: ?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

both of yeeee


----------



## ElfinTan

I might start playing film maker again in the next couple of weeks!

Well what a kitten leg session. I've never felt so fckt after 4 sets...in fact after each set. Heart was pounding and had to have a 'moment' after each one. Weights were pathetic. Going heavy was not an option so kept moderate but it felt unmoderate lol. Even had to take a plate OFF the leg press as it just wasn't happening.

No laughing:whistling:

*Squats*

Bar x 15 warm up

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 5 - horrendous squats these were!!!!!

*Leg Press*

145kg x 12

195kg x 12

245kg x 10

295kg x 10

345kg 2 half reps took off 2 plates down to 245kg and just repped out

*Leg Extensions*

4pl x 10

5pl x 10

6pl x 8

4pl x 10

*DB SLDL*

45lb x 10

55lb x 10

60lb x 10 x 2 - resulting in cramp in erectus spinae so had to crab hang over the bench to stretch it out....happy fcking days:whistling:

*FST7 Lying Ham Curls*

I did a couple of minutes walking lunges at the begining of my dreadmill cardio. Still ot done my BP. Mr G assures me that pounding heart is normal.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> It is lol!
> 
> Had a banging headache when I've woken up for about the past 5 days including today but it's not gone away today. I feel like I've been run over by a bus. I just hope it's only the diet and not getting poorly sick. I don't do 'ill'. Another thing I've noticed is that I can really feel my heart pounding...not fast....just fcking loud. Very strange feeling. Oh well...must keep ticking over...legs in a bit! Should be interesting.


what fat burning supps etc are you taking?

I had this, exactly same, on last comp diet and is starting again now though not quite as bad as before yet.


----------



## ElfinTan

Just the T's and an eph. Just got some Yohombine arrive today so taking that instead of the eph now. Was going to start on the clen but am going to leave until the end of this month when I stop the RHS. Lying in bed at night feels like my heart is popping out of my ears lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Just the T's and an eph. Just got some Yohombine arrive today so taking that instead of the eph now. Was going to start on the clen but am going to leave until the end of this month when I stop the RHS. Lying in bed at night feels like my heart is popping out of my ears lol


I used to think it was the clen that made my heart pound, and i vividly remember the waking up with a headache thing....

however have since used T3 without the clen and did get the heart thing though nowhere near as bad.... but as I say, getting it again now.

Am inclined to think its a combination of low carbs, burning more cals than putting in, T3 and stimulants.....

I know when I am completely exhausted to dropping point and not using anything at all, I do get that loud extra strong heartbeat thing as well, and the other day I had it and Robert told me was low carbs and physical exhaustion and to go have a nap for an hour.

Nothing definative but makes sense kinda.... particularly in light of how you felt today training legs today.... (which incidently was same as me yesterday, and today have had to go to sleep for an hour and am taking tonight off training altogether and having a very early night to start fresh tomorrow).


----------



## ElfinTan

It does all make sense. As you know this is all new territory for me so being able to note the changes and quirks with others is a huge help. Paul said it was quite normal too, less padding to cushion the noise too. I'm glad I haven't started the clen yet as I would have put it down to that without a doubt. I've been pretty wiped out all day which I thought would be the opposite after the food fest last night and I dn't train at weekends either so a whole two days rest lol. The things is too that even though it was IMO a pants leg session....they are sore already...go figure!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Biscuits

Sorry Tan, you can tell me to keep up if you like but your journal is a whopping 64 pages! Just wondering what show/class are you entering? I remember reading early on in your journal that you were considering a show later this year?


----------



## ElfinTan

Biscuits....I wouldn't read through 64 pages of my drivle either lol.

If I look decent enoug then I'm looking at the Nov NAC show. Over 35's trained figure. Wish I was big enough to play with the big girls but thast aint happening lol


----------



## Biscuits

Not happening....YET. The way your going though it shouldn't be a problem in the not too distant future.

I hope it all comes together for you to compete in November, I will keep reading.......


----------



## ElfinTan

We'll see how things come together!!! Feel free to pop in any time:thumb: What are your plans?


----------



## Biscuits

First show in May, NABBA Toned Figure. Can't wait!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nice one....which show?


----------



## Biscuits

Wales.

Everything seems to be going ok, but like you said its new territory for us first timers, but I'm happy with my progress to date.

Roll on the next 8 weeks .......


----------



## ElfinTan

Have you read about the semnar we're having?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/49317-olympic-gym-seminar-women-weight-training.html

Worth skim reading the thread :0)


----------



## ElfinTan

Defnitely not as wiped out today. Not bouncy Tigga but cetainly functioning. Training nice simple and functional.

*Chest*

*BB Flat Bench*

bar x 15,

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

*Iso Incline Press*

40kg x 12

80kg x 6 (too big a jump lol)

80kg x 5 drop 40kg repped out

*BW Dips*

7,8,8

*Cable CO*

30lb x 12

40lb x 10

50lb x 5 drop 30lb repped out

*Tris*

*OH cable extension*

30lb x 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 8, 6

*Bent Over Low Pulley Rope Kickbacks*

10lb x 15

20lb x 10

30lb x 8

And that was it. Nothing spectacular but completely functional.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> *BW Dips*
> 
> 7,8,8


Nice dips Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Nice dips Tan!


I have to say there were a struggle lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Todays activities -

Cardio

Cardio

Glutes

Baby Sitting

Gossiping

Baking Cakes!

:thumb:


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> Todays activities -
> 
> Cardio
> 
> Cardio
> 
> Glutes
> 
> Baby Sitting
> 
> Gossiping
> 
> Baking Cakes!
> 
> :thumb:


Looks like you are going to be busy, that gossiping is a very hard thing to get professional at.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Todays activities -
> 
> Cardio
> 
> Cardio
> 
> Glutes
> 
> Baby Sitting
> 
> Gossiping
> 
> Baking Cakes!
> 
> :thumb:


 :thumb:

I did cardio "Tan" style today avec doglet lol.... photos on journal


----------



## ElfinTan

Mr Hack - gossiping is indeed hard work BUT not as hard as baking 36 cakes and not even having a lick of the spoon:thumbup1:

Zara - will have to get some pics of the Gypo dog on here. She is now totally obsessed with her rugby ball at the gym and just drops it in front of people doing a set so they throw it for her. I think she thinks they are there just for her lol.

I decided last night to stop the prima as spotty back is getting on my nerves and as I am getting married soon in a corsett top dress zitback is not a desired look. Have chucked the clen in now which suprisingly didn't give me ANY sides at all today.

Back and Bis

*Chins*

10, 8, 6

*Superset*

*Deadllifts*

60kg, 70kg, 80kg x 10

*Hypers + 10kg*

3 x 12

*Two handed Single DB Row (using close grip handle to hold a single DB)*

100lb x 10

120lb x 8

140lb x 7

*FST7 Lat Pull Downs*

*BB Curl*

15kg x 10

20kg x 7,6

*DB Single Precher Curls*

8kg x 10

10kg x 8

25lb x 7

*Con Cable Curls*

20lb x 10

30lb x 10

40lb x 7

Not feeling wiped out but certainly not feeling strong either. Tjhis time next week my lifts will be pathetic but I'm not powerlifting so I don't care. I'll adjust training to suit as we go along. Just play it by ear.


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> Mr Hack - gossiping is indeed hard work BUT not as hard as baking 36 cakes and not even having a lick of the spoon:thumbup1:
> 
> Zara - will have to get some pics of the Gypo dog on here. She is now totally obsessed with her rugby ball at the gym and just drops it in front of people doing a set so they throw it for her. I think she thinks they are there just for her lol.
> 
> I decided last night to stop the prima as spotty back is getting on my nerves and as I am getting married soon in a corsett top dress zitback is not a desired look. Have chucked the clen in now which suprisingly didn't give me ANY sides at all today.
> 
> Back and Bis
> 
> *Chins*
> 
> 10, 8, 6
> 
> *Superset*
> 
> *Deadllifts*
> 
> 60kg, 70kg, 80kg x 10
> 
> *Hypers + 10kg*
> 
> 3 x 12
> 
> *Two handed Single DB Row (using close grip handle to hold a single DB)*
> 
> 100lb x 10
> 
> 120lb x 8
> 
> 140lb x 7
> 
> *FST7 Lat Pull Downs*
> 
> *BB Curl*
> 
> 15kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 7,6
> 
> *DB Single Precher Curls*
> 
> 8kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 8
> 
> 25lb x 7
> 
> *Con Cable Curls*
> 
> 20lb x 10
> 
> 30lb x 10
> 
> 40lb x 7
> 
> Not feeling wiped out but certainly not feeling strong either. Tjhis time next week my lifts will be pathetic but I'm not powerlifting so I don't care. I'll adjust training to suit as we go along. Just play it by ear.


I would not want to do a womans work darling..........

I am a guy, entertaining is not my deal..........

But, I may pay one to do so, it is not my gig..........But, women are awesome, and so are you Tan.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

> Zara - will have to get some pics of the Gypo dog on here. She is now totally obsessed with her rugby ball at the gym and just drops it in front of people doing a set so they throw it for her. I think she thinks they are there just for her lol.


ha ha, we have a gym dog called 'arnie'....

he sits behind the counter and mugs the people he likes as they walk in

if your on the leg press expect to be licked for your salty taste lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

Mr H - I entertain well

IB - luckily Gypo doen't do the licking thing. In fact she is quite nervous, she doesn't want attention although she has her favourites that she tarts with....just throw the ball!!!!!!!!!

Headaches are back on waking up. Not nice!


----------



## ElfinTan

And so Friday rolls around again! Morning headaches back this morning which wasn't fun but nowt we can do. Not the positive day. Still a fat fcker 65kg, thats 10 weeks to to lose 6lb ffs...ok I gained a couple of lb when I started diet and course but COME ON!!!!!!!!!! Give me a frigging break!!! Ah well...must plod on.

*Calves*

*Seated*

8pl x 15 x 3 warm up

15pl x 5 x 4

14pl x 5

*FST7 Standing*

*Iso Shoulder Press*

20kg x 15, 30kg x 12 - warm up

40kg x 12

60kg x 8

80kg x 5

*DB Side Lats*

7kg x 10

8kg x 10

10kg x 8

*Cable Front Raises*

10lb x 10 x 2

15lb x 10

Finished off with some girlie glute stuff. Another week over and done!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Zara - will have to get some pics of the Gypo dog on here. She is now totally obsessed with her rugby ball at the gym and just drops it in front of people doing a set so they throw it for her. I think she thinks they are there just for her lol.


But of course.... why else would they be there...???? :confused1:

:lol:


----------



## hackskii

6 lbs in 10 weeks?

That should be easy.


----------



## ElfinTan

No....that's all I've lost on the scales in 10 weeks LMFAO

Course it's easy...stop eating....but that kinda defeats the object


----------



## hackskii

OK, sorry I didnt read all your journal.

Are you dieting?

If so you have only lost 6 pounds in 10 weeks?

What percent bodyfat are you right now?

How much time do you need to lose the weight and how much weight do you need to lose?


----------



## ElfinTan

You've not been reading.....*tuts*....

I'm lucky in that I have no specific date. This is a practice diet to see how my body reacts and loses and to see what it looks like under the blubber layer. Scale loss has been painful but inches are going and skin fold measurements going in the right direction too. I still have a good stone to drop though. With all my whinging I am getting leaner I am just VERY impatient. Look it didn't take me 10 weeks to put on this fat layer.....it's been there a good few years and it will take some shifting but once it's chipped off then we have a new foundation....well thats the plan!

Just a bit neg hormonal today as hormones rearrange themselves.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> You've not been reading.....*tuts*....
> 
> I'm lucky in that I have no specific date. This is a practice diet to see how my body reacts and loses and to see what it looks like under the blubber layer. Scale loss has been painful but inches are going and skin fold measurements going in the right direction too. I still have a good stone to drop though. With all my whinging I am getting leaner I am just VERY impatient. Look it didn't take me 10 weeks to put on this fat layer.....it's been there a good few years and it will take some shifting but once it's chipped off then we have a new foundation....well thats the plan!
> 
> Just a bit neg hormonal today as hormones rearrange themselves.


Well, I think you look much better. Not that I would ever notice. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Winger you are my no.1 stalker:cool2:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Winger you are my no.1 stalker:cool2:


Thank-you for that. I pride myself on my stalker abilities. I only stalk the best of the best. <-------Insert Tan here.


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> Winger you are my no.1 stalker:cool2:


Hey we are twins can I be a stalker too? :lol:

Sorry I didnt read your whole journal, I am on 5 diffrent ones and they take some time to read.

Good idea on your weight gain taking a while to do and to not thinking it will disappear overnight.

Most people are impatient and I can see you are not.

Weight gain or loss does not mean alot if you are gaining muscle the same time.

Muscle gains take way longer than fat loss.


----------



## ElfinTan

Wahey...stalking...a game for the whole family

Mr H - Trust me I am VERY impatient hence the 'off' days but I also know that to drop scale weight quickly will just mean I'm losing muscle too especially now I've stopped the prima. My arms have actually increased since the start so that is a good indication. As ever it is the fat ass and thighs that are going to go last but that is genetic pre disposition. Hoping a wee bit of yohimbine will help it on it's lardy little way.


----------



## hackskii

Well, a big ass and legs are one of my favorites. 

I doubt you will be all that happy with the yohimbe, it is ok but not all that.

Primo and calorie restricted diets seem to work well with guys, not too sure about girls.

This could be something like just dropping the carbs some and upping the goods fats some.

I am taking high dose fish oils and evening primrose oil and I am actually really liking the less stiff joints and lower blood pressure.


----------



## ElfinTan

Prima and restricted cals was working just fine.

I've heard some good things from peeps that use Yohimbine so nothing to lose.

Carbs are really not high at all around 70-100g per day and I'm not a fat phobe and like to get it from a variety of sources, oils, nuts, oily fish, egg yolk.

I don't need anything to lower my BP...it's already low lol.


----------



## winger

I need to take more fish oils too because Tan seems to raise my blood pressure to dangerous levels.


----------



## ElfinTan

Bless:rolleyes:

I've managed to get under 65kg:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : And it's cheat night:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :

All my whinging but the scales and tape are moving in the right direction. I might do some pics after if I get time and can be bothered lol


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Bless
> 
> I've managed to get under 65kg:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : And it's cheat night:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> All my whinging but the scales and tape are moving in the right direction. I might do some pics after if I get time and can be bothered lol


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

you wouldnt be you if you didnt moan and whine lol... ha ha

enjoy the cheat meal matey, get some new pics fired up


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> I've managed to get under 65kg:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


 :thumbup1: Fantastic,well done Tan :thumbup1:

I've got your Buckwheat flour,i'll take it in today.


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> :thumbup1: Fantastic,well done Tan :thumbup1:
> 
> I've got your Buckwheat flour,i'll take it in today.


Cheers...I'll get looking for some recipes!!!!


----------



## Judas

Nice work Tan. Just been reading through your journal...Wicked progress.


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

ElfinTan said:


> Bless
> 
> I've managed to get under 65kg:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : And it's cheat night:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> All my whinging but the scales and tape are moving in the right direction. I might do some pics after if I get time and can be bothered lol


Well done you!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

Judas said:


> Nice work Tan. Just been reading through your journal...Wicked progress.


Sunday and nowt to do eh? :whistling:

Cheer Amazon...could be better....but could be worse


----------



## Judas

ElfinTan said:


> Sunday and nowt to do eh?:whistling:/quote]
> 
> Yes Tan! All I've done today is gone to the gym, downloaded Kings Of Leon, Arctic Monkeys and Kanye Wests album! Jesus, today has gone fast, Oh and browsed a few journals.


----------



## ElfinTan

Downloading good music is definitely not doing 'nothing' although the Kanye West is a wee bit dubious! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

GG - I stuffed myself lol.

This place is like a meeting of Body Dismorphics Annon!


----------



## ElfinTan

Legs today with Mr George so just did as I was told! They are already very sore and quads were threatening to cramp whilst on leg press. Clen making me feel jittery today, 40mcg tabs and was up to 100mcg yesterday and today but think I'll drop back down to 80mcg.

*Calves*

*Superset - seated & standing*

3 x 12 - 20

*Superset*

*Hypers*

+ 10kg, 3 x 12-15

*Steated Hams*

3 x 10 -12

*Squat Machine*

50kg x 12

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

*Leg Press*

145kg x 12

245kg x 10

295 x 8,8

*Walking Lunges*

Length on the gym (ca 20 paces) 10kg bar x 3

*SLDL*

40kg x 12

50kg x 10 x 2

Good fun! Filmed some of the sets so may have a wee bit of a vid clip play this week. Happy Days


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Good fun! Filmed some of the sets so may have a wee bit of a vid clip play this week. Happy Days


Post that sh1t up Tan! 

Walking lunges are by far the hardest exercise ever done!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Will do, just going to get a weeks worth of training and then do my Spileberg bit.

You want to see the length pf our gym for lunges....... :ban:

Can feel the today that is for sure!


----------



## ElfinTan

Shoulder and tr's

*Seated Rears*

6kg x 12

8kg x 10

9kg x 10

10kg x 8

*DB Press*

35lb x 7,10

40lb x 6

*DB Single Side Lats*

6kg,7kg,8kg,9kg 8-12

*FST7 Reverse Cables*

*Seated OH DB Extension (1DB)*

35lbx 10

40lb x 8

45lb x 6

*SM & Bench Dips*

2x bodyweight 12-15

Resisted (Mad Max stood on my shoulders) x 8

*Rope Cable Kickbacks*

20lb x 12

30lb x 10,8

All done and dusted.

Simple is as simple does!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Ohhh Tan, I've just caught up with this!!! Liking it lots! Got a few ideas from your workouts to apply to mine methinks!!! Oh the cheek! 

Whoopeeeeee on getting under 65kg - I was stuck at 66 for foooking ages... think I'm down to about 63 now (first thing in the morning this is) but can easily put on 3-4lb in a day and go back down by the morning! T'is a bugger!

Will follow more closely!

xxxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Nick from the workouts what you want Hun!

I weigh myself 1st thing in the morning and use that as the guide. Fluxuations throughout the day are normal so I don't even bother about them. This morning was 63.5 which isn't bad in light of my Sunday stuffing:whistling: Can now see quads and abs....if you look really closely lol! :cool2:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Nick from the workouts what you want Hun!
> 
> I weigh myself 1st thing in the morning and use that as the guide. Fluxuations throughout the day are normal so I don't even bother about them. This morning was 63.5 which isn't bad in light of my Sunday stuffing:whistling: Can now see quads and abs....if you look really closely lol! :cool2:


Hahaha I'm just the same!!! Eeeeek! Race ya! :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Game on....do I get a head start for being old?????? :whistling:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Game on....do I get a head start for being old?????? :whistling:


Hahahahaha... don't you mean I should get a head start cos I've still got puppy fat! Hahahahahahahaha!



*and runs away to the treadmill!!!*


----------



## ElfinTan

'Run'......what is this word? :whistling:

Strating to feel slightly 'flakey' today! Yeah yeah I know.....no change there then!!!!!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> 'Run'......what is this word? :whistling:
> 
> *Starting to feel slightly 'flakey' today!* Yeah yeah I know.....no change there then!!!!!


How so??


----------



## JohnOvManc

hiya tan

am I right thinking you are a physio type person?

can I ask a Q about my left shoulder?

everytime I train shoulders a pain develops deep inside, not sure if it's capsular, the bone getting inflammed or impingment or just normal muscular/soft tissue stuff... feels deeper than where I think I might feel rotator cuff but I'm not sure

not sure what to do... 400mg ibuprofen 3/4 times a day for the next few days helps shift it but it's back again stright after shoulders day.

It hurts worse on lateral rotation (like getting into the bottom position on DB shoulder press... can only get 85% vertical on this left side)

I did have a SLAP lesion operated on on that side but that's fixed but I'm sure this all started when the joint was "loose".

Any advice, what to do next... I've been carrying on like this for ages so it's no biggy but thought I'd ask as you seemed to know who your body was put together when you spoke to the guy with cramp at the comp!!! 

Can not really go to my GP and complian he always says stop training (which just isn't gonna happen), take anti inflams.

thx


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> *'Run'......what is this word?* :whistling:
> 
> Strating to feel slightly 'flakey' today! Yeah yeah I know.....no change there then!!!!!


PMSL.... that should have said *walks at a moderate pace at slight incline to the treadmill!*

ROFL :lol:


----------



## Dawn

John, get yourself round to the O Gym, Tan sorted my shoulders out for me last year at a fraction of what it would cost to see a physio etc but be warned, she bloody hurts LOL!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> How so??


Because I can be a bit of a numb nutz....one of my more endearing features i think!



BabyYoYo said:


> PMSL.... that should have said *walks at a moderate pace at slight incline to the treadmill!*
> 
> ROFL :lol:


Yes it should!



Dawn said:


> John, get yourself round to the O Gym, Tan sorted my shoulders out for me last year at a fraction of what it would cost to see a physio etc but be warned, she bloody hurts LOL!!


John, 1st I'm a massage therapist not a physio. I work on soft tissue and not the skeletal. I'd take an educated guess that it is an RC problem but exactly what I couln't say online. Also if it's something you've had for a while then to be fair the original problem will probably be irrelevant because of everything else that has gone on since the original injury and there will be alot of refered problems.

You have a couple of choices, go to the docs and insist on a referral to a physio.

Go private to a physio.

Go to a massage therapist & do some RC work.....and REST.

Or carry on training around it and let it get worse and worse!

If this was you car you would get it fixed.

You can replace a car.

You can't replace your body!


----------



## ParaManiac

Dawn said:


> John, get yourself round to the O Gym, Tan sorted my shoulders out for me last year at a fraction of what it would cost to see a physio etc but be warned, she bloody hurts LOL!!


 :thumbup1: Pay a visit John - Highly recommended.


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> :thumbup1: Pay a visit John - Highly recommended.


You just like the pain:whistling:

Today is a 'good' day! Weight going down, inches decreasing (will pop them up later), can see progress in pics...all be it there is still a long way to go. Training done. And it's Paul's birthday today and his pressie that I ordered yesterday turned up today...result:thumbup1:

*Back*

*BW Chins*

8, 7,6

*Deads*

warm up

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 3.....that felt heavy lol

*Iso Hammer Rows*

40kg x 10

60kg x 8

80kg x 8

*Superset*

*Single DB two handed row*

100lb x 10

110lb x 7,7

*SA lat pull downs*

40lb x 10 x 3

*Bi's*

*Drag curls into normal curls*

10kg(on small bar) x 5,7

15kg x 5,5

20kg x 4,4

*Low Cable Curls (across the body singles)*

20lb x 10

30lb x 8

40lb x 6

*OH Cable Curls*

30lb x 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 7

All in all not a bad wee session. Took some piccies today so will pop them up later or tomorrow.


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> And it's Paul's birthday today


 :whistling: :thumb:


----------



## JohnOvManc

the pain can not be as bad as stuart cosgrove put me through!!!

will I have to make an appointment or just turn up tan?

PS...

gave your gym fone number to a girl at the gym I speak to... she might call about the seminar at some point


----------



## ElfinTan

Greekgoddess said:


> Glad to hear all the measurements are heading in the right direction for you Tan!


Not as glad as I am Hun....I could eat a scabby cat so the thought of the dieting being for nothing would be a pisher lol



JohnOvManc said:


> the pain can not be as bad as stuart cosgrove put me through!!!
> 
> will I have to make an appointment or just turn up tan?
> 
> PS...
> 
> gave your gym fone number to a girl at the gym I speak to... she might call about the seminar at some point


Stuart is an excellent physio. Appointment only for me. Late nights tues and thurs at the mo.

Para - can't see the pic on the lappy so will show his nibs when we get home.


----------



## winger

Bump for progress pics.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

cant wait to see your pics!!

pass on my birthday wishes to PG!


----------



## ElfinTan

Just uploadin them now.....I have to say that there has been progress but I really do still have a long way to go. I would estimate at least another 12lbs...AT LEAST. Being realistic there is alot of work that needs to be done but this exercise is stripping away the top layer of blubber to see what is underneath is certainly being worth it. It gives me a better idea of what i need to work on....and that's pretty much everything lol

Here goes! Fck I hate this bit!!!!!

1st week 6 2nd today....week 11


----------



## ElfinTan

And the legs.....please note the super cool foot wear!!!!!!!










And my very poor impression of a 1/4 turn to the side.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wow, that waist has really come in...thats a great shape change


----------



## dmcc

Huuuuuuuuuuuge difference!!


----------



## ElfinTan

There is a change but I would be more than 5 weeks out if I was competing doing a 16 week diet. I reckon I've got at LEAST another 12lb of fat to drop...that's fat and not 'weight'! And to compete I need to balance everything out a bit more. I need more width at the top to at least give the illusion of some kind of mid section taper. Shoulders like fcking boulders needed lol

Ah well work in progress!


----------



## Gumball

cracking transformation so far!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Chikkin!

Are you all set for the Seminar?


----------



## winger

Impressive change Tan. I never saw the shoes, who looks at the shoes. :whistling:

Once again, great job Tan!


----------



## hackskii

You look cuter too.

I can see a nice diffrence.

You chick now have another stalker....lol


----------



## BabyYoYo

Oooh tan you look fabulous!!! Cracking difference!!! I sooo need to do my pics!!! Have lost 14lbs myself and I don't think I look as good as you :cursing:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Wow, huge difference tan, nice work:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Impressive change Tan. I never saw the shoes, who looks at the shoes. :whistling:
> 
> Once again, great job Tan!


Hey they are my fav training shoes....you were lucky it wasn't the bright pink socks!!!!!



hackskii said:


> You look cuter too.
> 
> I can see a nice diffrence.
> 
> You chick now have another stalker....lol


Cuter....you mean awake lol. Hey what's an extra stalker between friends?



BabyYoYo said:


> Oooh tan you look fabulous!!! Cracking difference!!! I sooo need to do my pics!!! Have lost 14lbs myself and I don't think I look as good as you :cursing:


Yoyo....I think I look sh*t. But I can see the difference when the pics are side by side. Now if the bottom side would just match the top side:whistling:

Cheers Mak:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....training today was a wash out. I have a cold and it's not pretty....or fun. managed to do 4sets incline press, 4 smith press....and a set of dips and gave up because it really wasn't happening!


----------



## hackskii

OMG, now that I read it what the hell is cuter?

I mean more cute......ok, fixed up now.


----------



## ElfinTan

Can one be 'cute' and knocking on 40?????? :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> Can one be 'cute' and knocking on 40?????? :whistling:


Hell yah, I am knocking hard on 50:whistling:

Maybe you being a younger woman and all..............that kind of thing:lol:

I know girls, or ladies at the gym that look very good for their ages and many of them have way better bodies than the young ones.

Sadly our society of younger people are predominantly fat.

I dont remember being in school and having the majority of the kids fat.

Now days this is so.......Sadly...


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Can one be 'cute' and knocking on 40?????? :whistling:


DUH! Of course!!!!

I think you're looking good hun, not one for kissing asses and wouldn't comment if I didn't think it!

:thumb:

Goddamn lower half's will be the death of us I think.... wish my ass and legs would hurry the fcuk up too!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Mr H....Paul was 47 yesterday so I've already got my hairy, tattoed sugar daddy lol

There was something on the TV yesterday stating that 50%.....yes 50% of school kids are now overweight with 1 in 3 being clinically obese!!!!! What the fk is happening? I can remember who the 'fat' kids were at school....there would have only been a few in each year.

Babyyoyo.....it would be a big ol ass to kiss if you were Honey xx


----------



## hackskii

Tan, I already knew Paul was your man, I have seen his videos.

I was just being playful with you.

I appologise if you thought I was hitting on you in the light of me knowing Paul and yourself are getting married.

I dont do all that cheating thing........

On the overweight thing with kids, it is sick, I cant even believe it.

They wear those short jeans called low riders with the short top shirts and their bellies hang ouit.

It looks terrible, then you got the guys with their pants around their ankles with boxer shorts.

I dont get it but then again, I am old...........lol


----------



## winger

BabyYoYo said:


> Goddamn lower half's will be the death of us I think.... wish my ass and legs would hurry the fcuk up too!!!!


Well some of us like a little junk in the trunk and nothing turns me off more than a skinny pair of legs on a girl. Ok rant over...lol

Damn females crack me up.


----------



## ElfinTan

hackskii said:


> Tan, I already knew Paul was your man, I have seen his videos.
> 
> I was just being playful with you.
> 
> I appologise if you thought I was hitting on you in the light of me knowing Paul and yourself are getting married.
> 
> I dont do all that cheating thing........
> 
> *Are you telling me now we are not going to ride off into the virtual sunset and live happily ever after??????* :whistling: * I had my bags packed and everything!!!!!!!*
> 
> On the overweight thing with kids, it is sick, I cant even believe it.
> 
> They wear those short jeans called low riders with the short top shirts and their bellies hang ouit.*And belly button piercing?????? *
> 
> It looks terrible, then you got the guys with their pants around their ankles with boxer shorts.
> 
> I dont get it but then again, I am old...........lol *I've decided that old is not a bad thing*


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Well some of us like a little junk in the trunk and nothing turns me off more than a skinny pair of legs on a girl. Ok rant over...lol
> 
> Damn females crack me up.


I can't stand skinny burds.....all fcking collar bones and hips....YUK!!!!! :ban:


----------



## BabyYoYo

How you feeling today hun? Said you had a cold and stuff?!


----------



## ElfinTan

BabyYoYo said:


> How you feeling today hun? Said you had a cold and stuff?!


Still jolly snotty!!!!!! Functioning under the influence of drugs:thumb:


----------



## winger

I only take drugs when I'm not sick. I mean really why waist them. :whistling:


----------



## Biscuits

Just saw your pics Tan, good progress especially on the waist and abs, much tighter.

I'm also pretty snotty at the moment, must get more vit c and green veg down my neck. Its the only the fat burners getting me out of bed in the morning.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I only take drugs when I'm not sick. I mean really why waist them. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

I feel much better now Tan.

I could not sleep all the night in thoughts of me losing you.

Now, the sky is bluer, the grass is greener, the air is fresher, the sun is shining, and I can hear the birds singing to me.

How wonderful life is when you are in my world..........(Elton John stole that from me)


----------



## ElfinTan

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

A little less snotty me back after weekend!!!!! I was a tas poorly sick to say the least and the cold is still hanging on in there but I can funtion which is a bbous to say the least. I had a bit of a diet dilema over weekend when I appeared to have gained weight....played with the idea of doing a keto but worked out the macros with a calculator thing I found online and for me it would have been 20g protein per meal and 30g fats......20g of fcking protein.....my fat backside.....no way. Anyway instead I tool a look at my diet and rejigged a few things and tightened it up. Didn't want to disturb Mr NP while he's on his jollies but will be seiing him on Satuday. Marcos roughly work out at 180g pro, 60g carbs, 60g fat. I think I became a bit complascent when I stopped prepping my meals and just put them together at the gym. Wouldn't have been a really bad thing but if I want to keep chipping away I have to be able to monitor fairly accurately. Anway the scales dilemma proved to be unfounded and was probably due to being ill (which did cross my befuddled carbless brain)

So was able to train today (for anyone even remotely interested)

*Seated Calves (15lb plates)*

6pl x 20 x 2

13pl x 5 x 5

*Hypers*

+10kg x 15

+45kb x 10 x 2

*Supersetted*

*Seated Ham Curls (12lb pl?)*

6pl x 12

6pl x 10 x 2

*Squat Machine*

50kg x 10

100kg x 10

120kg x 8

*Leg Extensions (12lb pl?)*

4pl x 10

6pl x 10

7pl x 8

*Walking Lunges*

3 x gym + 10kg bar

*SLDL*

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

And that's all folks!!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Biscuits said:


> Just saw your pics Tan, good progress especially on the waist and abs, much tighter.
> 
> .


Thanks Sweetie!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

no GHR's?!

i've added them in since seeing PG's vid... my elgs wpuldnt stop shaking after and AK fell flat on his face on his last rep lol (even with broom handle!!)


----------



## dmcc

GHR?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

glute ham raises


----------



## ElfinTan

IB - Not today! My main problem is I could do so much for legs that I have to limit myself or I would always do 'just one more thing'.

Glute Ham Raises

ca 50 seconds in - stick






At about 49secs - without stick


----------



## dmcc

Um I think the words I'm looking are are holy crap! It'd be interesting trying to replicate that in my gym.


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> IB - Not today! My main problem is I could do so much for legs that I have to limit myself or I would always do 'just one more thing'.
> 
> Glute Ham Raises
> 
> ca 50 seconds in - stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At about 49secs - without stick


Love those ones with the broom, I was suggested to do those to bump my dead lift up.

Awesome exercise and I keep forgetting to do them, they take some getting used to and honestly they are freaking hard to do I found.

I have alot of bodyfat and am top heavy

Well, I am going with that excuse.

Nice vids there and they were fun to watch.

nice music too.


----------



## leafman

Iv nearly read it all or most  Just wanted to say that i can see massive change in ur pictures that hav been posted last. Good luck with everything tan


----------



## ElfinTan

They are a bit tricky to start with. Don't have the stick placement too close to you, hold it high up....I tell people to go as if they are diving forward, looking straight ahead. Concentrate on keeping the exercise focused on you hams especially when pulling back....don't push back from the stick. Most peeps find they hit very low on the hams around the insertions.

Glad you like the vids. Some good stuff on them PG is quite good at coming up with different things so well worth flicking through to pick up ideas and see if they work for you!


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> Iv nearly read it all or most  Just wanted to say that i can see massive change in ur pictures that hav been posted last. Good luck with everything tan


Silly odd pages of drivel....you must be mad!!!!! Thanks for popping by and feel free to join in the fun and chat sh*t!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


>


The last 15 seconds when you were doing dips was the best part. You are very strong and funny, nice!

Loved the videos, but I think you already know that. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

There is always a bit of banter and pi55 taking when we train and there are plenty of these on the vidz!

Got another one in production........


----------



## ElfinTan

Well good day today....just feels...well....good which is...well....good!!!!!

Try something new today with some clean and press. Under Mr G's instruction. Started off just just pressing the bar. Then moved on to hoiking the bar up from half way.....then on to the full ROM from the floor. Really good fun...I likey like lots and will keep that as a staple of the shoulders. It will be interested how my shoulders feel tomorrow as they never get sore and i do batter them!

*Clean & Press*

Pressing

20kg(bar) x 10

25kg x 8

30kg x 5,5

From Halfway

20kg x 8

30kg x 4,4,4

Full Clean and Press

30kg x 6

30kg x 6

35kg x 3

30kg x 5

*FST7 DB Side Lats*

*Reverse pec dec*

30lb x 10

50lb x 6

50lb x 5 drop 30lb x 6

*DB Lying Tri Extension*

7kg x 8-10 x 4

*Cable Rope Press Down*

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

60lb x 6

*Tri Dip Machine*

Heavy x 10

Fcking Heavier x 8

Now that's silly and hurts x 8

Really enjoyable session....just an all round good day!!!!!! Apart from a manipulating ex husband and is well in my world!!!!!!


----------



## hackskii

Clean and presses?

Wow, Paul is really doing something with you.

Those are advanced training exercises.

You are going to be a strong one.


----------



## ElfinTan

It's all classed as fun! :thumb:

I have a client that i do a bit of PT'ing with. I've showm her how to bench, squat and dead lift....all in the same week and she has got each one nailed first session. I mean REALLY good. She just has 'it'. She's strongish....but lacking RARRRRRRRR but I'm sure I can beat that in to her. We are all well impressed. It's very rare you get someone, male of female that just nails them 1st time round!


----------



## winger

No kidding. I started training my wife many years ago and she could never get it. Then some guy took her and 3 other girls and had them all training like pros.

He basically did the same routine I had my wife on....lol

Some women just don't listen to there husbands I guess. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> No kidding. I started training my wife many years ago and she could never get it. Then some guy took her and 3 other girls and had them all training like pros.
> 
> He basically did the same routine I had my wife on....lol
> 
> Some women just don't listen to there husbands I guess. :whistling:


Are they supposed to? :innocent:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Mr H....Paul was 47 yesterday so I've already got my hairy, tattoed sugar daddy lol
> 
> There was something on the TV yesterday stating that 50%.....yes 50% of school kids are now overweight with 1 in 3 being clinically obese!!!!! What the fk is happening? I can remember who the 'fat' kids were at school....there would have only been a few in each year.
> 
> Babyyoyo.....it would be a big ol ass to kiss if you were Honey xx


Yeah I know - there were 2 or 3 'fat kids' in my year now they're everywhere - same as kids with asthma and stuff though too...



ElfinTan said:


> I can't stand skinny burds.....all fcking collar bones and hips....YUK!!!!! :ban:


People who have hip bones that stick out further than their tits should be rounded up and fed lard and sugar... :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> IB - Not today! My main problem is I could do so much for legs that I have to limit myself or I would always do 'just one more thing'.
> 
> Glute Ham Raises
> 
> ca 50 seconds in - stick
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At about 49secs - without stick


Ouch!! They look interesting though..... :laugh:

Can see the difference in your pics - what little handles you had have melted away!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

It's true....you can actually name the fat kids....and they weren't actually that fat and you still picked themfor your hockey team coz they were uusually hard a fck too!

Boney birds....why would ya! Bigger shoulders blades that t*ts....and that is rich coming from me!

It's kid of dripping away rather than melting and you can still grab it (if you like lol) but it won't beat me.....now where are the drugs lol


----------



## winger

Aren't we due for a progress pic Tan? :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

winger said:


> Aren't we due for a progress pic Tan? :whistling:


Screw that, last chick accused us as perving............ :whistling:


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Screw that, last chick accused us as perving............ :whistling:


What's this us sh1t?

Tan and I have an understanding, I am perving. You just messed up my mojo ***!

Just when I was rounding third base and going for home plate..grrrrrr


----------



## ElfinTan

Now now children.....I'm not the kind lass to come between brothers:whistling:

Not really much progress to picture to be fair. Mr G says I'm definitely leaner and changing shape but the scales still aint shifting....I think I need to take the decision and stop weighing myself but if fcks my head up.


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> Now now children.....I'm not the kind lass to come between brothers:whistling:
> 
> Not really much progress to picture to be fair. Mr G says I'm definitely leaner and changing shape but the scales still aint shifting....I think I need to take the decision and stop weighing myself but if fcks my head up.


We are totally close, and best friends, always have been.

I am guessing this has to do with being in the womb together.


----------



## ElfinTan

Can't get much closer than that!

Just a wee chesticles today. Nothing profound. Calorie deficit is now having a noticable affect on training, weights are down, failure and fatigue coming much sooner. Now is the time to start keeping it simple so we don't burn out or get injuries....or collapse in a drooling heap in the corner with snot bubbles and everything:whistling:

*BB Flat Bench*

Bar warm up

30kg x 12

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

45kg x 5

50kg x 3

55kg x 1 down 20kg lol

*Isolateral Incline Press*

40kgx 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 3 dramatic failure

50kg x 10

*DB pullovers*

40lb x 10

45lb x 10 x 2

*Dips*

BW Dips x 8 x 2


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> *BB Flat Bench*
> 
> Bar warm up
> 
> 30kg x 12
> 
> 35kg x 10
> 
> 40kg x 8
> 
> 45kg x 5
> 
> 50kg x 3
> 
> 55kg x 1 down 20kg lol
> 
> *Isolateral Incline Press*
> 
> 40kgx 12
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 3 dramatic failure
> 
> 50kg x 10
> 
> *DB pullovers*
> 
> 40lb x 10
> 
> 45lb x 10 x 2
> 
> *Dips*
> 
> BW Dips x 8 x 2


Tan, do you train to failure?

Not having a go by any means but it seem like you might do to many work sets while getting to the heavy working sets. Only you would know for sure, kind of like your hair dresser. 

Let me know if your chesticles need a test tickle.


----------



## ElfinTan

Do tickle chesticles make testicles?

The quick answer is no I don't always train to failure, it very much depends on what I am doing. On yesterdays workout I failed 3 times, once on the incline and on the two sets of dips. As I get heavier on bench I drop to sets of 5, 3 and 1. I have found that on most times if I ease the weight up rather than just banging it straight up I lift better and more consistantly and I like to be thouroughly warmed up on chest so yesterday was about 12 working sets and some of those were low reps. Other times I will go to failure and do some forced reps too. Very much depends how i am feeling and who I am training with. Sometimes I do get a bit giddy and do too much that that isn't happening very often at the moment as energy levels have dipped and it' more likely to happen on back or legs.

Silly wake up times have now started to kick in....oh joy of joys!!!!! And I really am very hungry at the moment and ready for my next meal within 30 mins have having the last one.....that fck for black coffee. I went hypo last night doing cardio....second time that has happened this week and when we got home I had some scram and then fell asleep sat up!


----------



## ElfinTan

Took new pics today. Different location and the lighting is much more flattering. Danny and myself took the executive descision to have our progress pics from now on taken in the ladies changing room and not my treatment room....bolstering our egos...slightly...keeping us enthused as we control starve....most definitely!

































































And our new ladies tshirts for the seminar!


----------



## dmcc

Heiss!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Lau warm wird Ich sagen.....aber bald am kochen:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Sie schauen ausgezeichnete, große Aufgabe an!


----------



## leafman

Like this picture tan back really standin out there :thumbup1: Looking good hope you are happy with how things are goin?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Sie schauen ausgezeichnete, große Aufgabe an!


Und du bist immer so nett:thumbup1:!!!!! Es wird langsam hier etwas zwei sprachig....leider kann Ich Arabisch nich tippen sonst wird es drei sprachig...na ja!!!!!

Have my BF done today, dropped from 22% to 18% and Mr NP reckons it's probably more 16/17%, skin folds down from 32mm to 25mm. So inches down, bodyfat down and 'weight' pretty much staying the same again....happy days:rockon:


----------



## dmcc

Hurrah for lower bodyfat!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Hurrah for lower bodyfat!!!


I was jolly pleased I can tell ya!!!!!


----------



## Galtonator

great stuff Tan. Awsome shirt Paul should get that on a few bits and bobs on his site


----------



## dmcc

What is considered low BF for the ladies? I mean, for competitors?

Cracking photos BTW.


----------



## ElfinTan

Galtonator said:


> great stuff Tan. Awsome shirt Paul should get that on a few bits and bobs on his site


We're not that internet savy lol



dmcc said:


> What is considered low BF for the ladies? I mean, for competitors?
> 
> Cracking photos BTW.


I think around 10% is considered pretty low for a woman. Thing with BF measurements is how accurate are they. There are so many formulas for working it out and each will give you a different percentage...plus I believe the results are +/- 5%. I take these readings as an indication as to which direction things are moving rather than an accurate B/F reading.


----------



## Gym Bunny

The difference in the pics blew me away.

How far out are you now?


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> How far out are you now?


She's out there alright.


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> She's out there alright.


You know I meant how far out from competition. Trouble maker! :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan

Realistically.....about 2 fcking years:whistling: This is a practice run for later on in the year....but I have some serious work to do.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Realistically.....about 2 fcking years:whistling: This is a practice run for later on in the year....but I have some serious work to do.


LMAO, Tan you always crack me up.


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Realistically.....about 2 fcking years:whistling: This is a practice run for later on in the year....but I have some serious work to do.


Hmmm. Do I detect a perfectionist streak there? You're making amazing progress. Actually motivating me to rethink me diet/lack of diet. Your back is absolutely sensational!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hmmmm perfectionist? Maybe! Realist....absolutley!

And you are far far too kind....cheers Chuckles!


----------



## Nine Pack

Tan's progress is really starting to accelerate now & she will find the process a lot easier (for want of a better word) next time. Her current BF% is about where she needs to hover around in the offseason then we can see the new muscle that is being laid down instead of merely looking at the scales.

Great work Tan, I'm really proud of you.


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Popsicles!!!!!


----------



## kitten30

Great progress Tan, Pics are fantastic! x


----------



## ElfinTan

Thank you kind Kitten! :0)


----------



## Incredible Bulk

legs are really coming in, your back is looking sweet too chuckles!

wooo woooo


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Chunkster....it is coming off all over now nice an slowly!!!!! I'm just recovering from last nights sugar rush! System was on overdrive when I got into bed....chest worked then:thumbup1:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Too many journals and not enough time!!

Looking good Tan, moving along nicely in your photos, your video was great too. Quite inspiring! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

I know what you mean. By the time I get round to reading some of them they have moved on so far I'm totally out of the loop.

Had an excellent leg session with Dan today. No record weights but it was really intense and fcking tough so all is good.

*Leg Press*

*4 sets, 185kg - 385, 6 - 12 reps*

*Squat Machine*

*4 sets, 50kg - 150kg, 6 - 15 reso*

*Supersetted with*

*SLDL*

*4sets, 40kg - 60kg, 8-12 reps*

*3 sets walking lunges with BB*

*Length of the gym is around 20 - 22 paces*

*Lying Ham Curl*

*2 sets, 20lb,30lb 8-10*

*drop set 40lb x 5 20lb x 6 REALLY SLOW*

*Glute Raise - no stick*

*3 x 6-10*

*Set of butt busters........COLLAPSE!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Gym Bunny

Bloody hell! What did you do? Crawl home? :rockon: Sweet session there Tan


----------



## ElfinTan

I still managed to do 450 mins on the cross trainer after that lol.  Must have been running on overdrive from Sundays cheat lol! :bounce:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> I still managed to do 450 mins on the cross trainer after that lol.  Must have been running on overdrive from Sundays cheat lol! :bounce:


If your cheat meals are giving you the energy to ALL that then I want to know what you're eating! Mmmmm food.


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> If your cheat meals are giving you the energy to ALL that then I want to know what you're eating! Mmmmm food.


Bacon butties and cheesecake! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Bacon butties and cheesecake! :thumb:


What kind of cheesecake? I'm not drooling on my keyboard, no really I'm not. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Home made strawberry one....fullfat version!!!!!! But made my protein on last night and have just had some pre workout!!!! Made it with banana whey this time and jolly well it has worked!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Home made strawberry one....fullfat version!!!!!! But made my protein on last night and have just had some pre workout!!!! Made it with banana whey this time and jolly well it has worked!


You can make cheesecake?!?! I think I love you. :drool:


----------



## ElfinTan

I am the baking queen.....more like Ma Larkin than Zena Princess Warrior:whistling:

My cakey delights are many and much sort after....










:thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

jeebus mary and joseph....i think i've just droooled over the keyboard!!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> I am the baking queen.....more like Ma Larkin than Zena Princess Warrior:whistling:
> 
> My cakey delights are many and much sort after....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :thumbup1:


Is there someone stood behind Paul? he looks in pain! :whistling: :tongue: 

PS. Might give the gym a miss tomorrow.......


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> jeebus mary and joseph....i think i've just droooled over the keyboard!!


It was fcking lovely!!!!!!!!



ParaManiac said:


> Is there someone stood behind Paul? he looks in pain! :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> PS. Might give the gym a miss tomorrow.......


Hehehehehe!!!! There is still a piece left in the fridge! Now THAT is painfull ffs!


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> Is there someone stood behind Paul? he looks in pain! :whistling: :tongue:
> 
> PS. Might give the gym a miss tomorrow.......


only because you know im a machine on them squats and lunges


----------



## robisco11

p.s. can i have the last piece...take it off your hands


----------



## ParaManiac

robisco11 said:


> only because you know im a machine on them squats and lunges


As am i - just in need of an oil change and re-tune! 

Oh and answer your phone ballbag :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll bring it in for you tomorrow Rob. At least one person who is not a carb phobe....para is getting the start of a panic attack just looking at it lol.....that's if paul doesn't eat it tonight!


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> As am i - just in need of an oil change and re-tune!
> 
> Oh and answer your phone ballbag :cursing:


haha my phones totally knackered, has a mind of its own!

didnt even know you'd phoned me!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> I'll bring it in for you tomorrow Rob. At least one person who is not a carb phobe....para is getting the start of a panic attack just looking at it lol.....that's if paul doesn't eat it tonight!


haha he is getting better though, he has a PWO shake now and everything.... :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

yeah yeah......I bet you're just playing hard to get!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Incredible Bulk said:


> jeebus mary and joseph....i think i've just droooled over the keyboard!!


You sure it was drool? :whistling:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> I'll bring it in for you tomorrow Rob. At least one person who is not a carb phobe....para is getting the start of a panic attack just looking at it lol.....that's if paul doesn't eat it tonight!


I'll have you know i had scrambled egg with beans on toast after training and just had chicken rice and veggies! :tongue: 

I am now tachycardic,sweating profusely with pins and needles in my extremities :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> I'll have you know i had scrambled egg with beans on toast after training and just had chicken rice and veggies! :tongue:
> 
> I am now tachycardic,sweating profusely with pins and needles in my extremities :whistling:


i can see the fat gain already...


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> I'll have you know i had scrambled egg with beans on toast after training and just had chicken rice and veggies! :tongue:
> 
> I am now tachycardic,sweating profusely with pins and needles in my extremities :whistling:


That was me on Sunday night!


----------



## ElfinTan

Did shoulders and tris today!

Here's me and Danny playing with clean & press






One day I will be clever enough to embed one of these fcking things!


----------



## gerg

ElfinTan said:


> Did shoulders and tris today!
> 
> Here's me and Danny playing with clean & press
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One day I will be clever enough to embed one of these fcking things!


i think you might want to work on your clean technique, it should be more explosive, and travel in a straight line vertically. this looked more like a reverse bicep curl.

clean is a triple extension, your hips, traps and calves should be working together to explosively pull the weight up, you then go into a quarter or higher squat (for a power clean), quickly flicking the elbows up high to catch it.






watch how her arms stay straight until the last moment, unless it's an easy weight you're effectively jumping up, your feet should land slightly wider than you start, knees bent.

i don't think you can embed videos any more :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Of course I need to work on it....this is only the 2nd time i've EVER doen this so needless to say technique can be improved considerably!!!!!!!

I definitely wasn't reverse bi curling it....I'm not that strong to reverse curl 40kg.....would be nice if I was lol


----------



## gerg

try and work on getting your legs engaged more, you should be jumping and exploding up, and your feet should be landing with a BANG as you catch it (Edit: actually i need to double check that, I may be confusing it with my jerk cueing)


----------



## ElfinTan

Will keep that in my mind for next week. I really enjoy doing these:thumb: I'll see if i can get bambi legs more into play!!!! I've actually got cr*p biomechanics for most of the big lifts that involve legs. Not they thay are not strong....just kind of disproportionate so I have to make the best of a bad lot.....but have fun doing it:bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

gerg said:


> try and work on getting your legs engaged more, you should be jumping and exploding up, and your feet should be landing with a BANG as you catch it (Edit: actually i need to double check that, I may be confusing it with my jerk cueing)


LOL ok.....have mercy on an old lady learning new tricks though:whistling:


----------



## gerg

just start light, i was made to learn it with a pvc pipe, before being allowed onto a medicine ball and finally a barbell 

full squat cleans are even more brutal


----------



## Gym Bunny

Great going on the PB there Tan! Needs to be a little more explosive, but damn impressive for your second try. Reppage!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers chaps and chapesses....am looking forward to working on these even more so when I'm not dieting lol!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Greekgoddess said:


> God that cheesecake looks delicious, and I am on 200 gms of carbs a day again. Guess that would cover about a mouthful of cheesecake then........


And that would be pushing it lol!!!! You could do my protein version though!


----------



## leafman

Tan looking good, love your vids aswell you hav posted up makes for a better read and idea as to what ur doin :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> And that would be pushing it lol!!!! You could do my protein version though!


See always touting your goods - There you go again, I am gonna start pimping my German Training Plan with GB & then we will rule all threads mwwahaaaahahaa :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Come on!!!!! You know you stand no chance against cheese cake ffs!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Come on!!!!! You know you stand no chance against cheese cake ffs!!!!! :whistling:


Ok ok point taken I will shut up before you tart your dirty pictures about again....any excuse to get them out & make people's mouths water at your wares :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

You have a point....unless we can work out a way to make boobies taste of cheesecake! :devil2:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> You have a point....unless we can work out a way to make boobies taste of cheesecake! :devil2:


:lol:Funniest : ROFL

Yeah Tan ner ner - beat that ....boobsicle flavour - all the boys will love our cakes [mine will be pointy of course...]

GB You too are a criminal mastermind

We should be sitting on matching leather swivel chairs stroking our pussies [cats] together....[is that too much?] :ban:

Mwhaahaaaaaa


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> :lol:Funniest : ROFL
> 
> Yeah Tan ner ner - beat that ....boobsicle flavour - all the boys will love our cakes [mine will be pointy of course...]
> 
> GB You too are a criminal mastermind
> 
> We should be sitting on matching leather swivel chairs stroking our pussies [cats] together....[is that too much?] :ban:
> 
> Mwhaahaaaaaa


No that sounds like fun! How much do you reckon we could make if we videoed it? :lol:


----------



## Jem

Gym Bunny said:


> No that sounds like fun! How much do you reckon we could make if we videoed it? :lol:


I think us not being allowed in the adults lounge means that we have hijacked Tan's threat for our illicit gains...she has gone awfully quiet...so has everyone else...O oh.... :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

Jem said:


> I think us not being allowed in the adults lounge means that we have hijacked Tan's threat for our illicit gains...she has gone awfully quiet...so has everyone else...O oh.... :tongue:


we're letting you two get it all out of your system before further comment


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> we're letting you two get it all out of your system before further comment


AS long as they don't brind vacuum cleaners into it I'm fine! :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> AS long as they don't brind vacuum cleaners into it I'm fine! :whistling:


VACUUM CLEANERS????? And we're the smutty ones? The mental images flashing in front of my eyes are raher worrying! I wanna see the S&S thread! *sulks*


----------



## ElfinTan

Eccles is the height of deviance I'll have you know.....especially the Olympic Gym! 

After discussion with Paul I have decided to end my diet at weekend. I've done 12 weeks now and will post 1st and last pics. I will be getting married in 5 weeks and I don't want to be stressing out and being a miserable cow leading up to it. This should be a happy time for happy things. Eating clean will continue but I won't be beating myself up for an extra fcking rice cake and 4 cashews! There that's it...decision made!

Fotos and measurements on Friday!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I believe you Tan! I will never look at an Eccles cake the same way again!

Good call on the diet. Congratulations on getting married too! You looked fabulous in the last set of pics you posted and I bet you're gonna look stunning in the next lot....though having seen the recent vids I'm betting on a sure thing! :lol:


----------



## hackskii

Yah congrats on the Marriage.

Dammit, I lost another prospect. :cursing:

Just kidding:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

There'll be a few prospects at the wedding LOL!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> I've done 12 weeks now and will post 1st and last pics. I will be getting married in 5 weeks


wooooooo! congrats!!!!! :beer:



ElfinTan said:


> and I don't want to be stressing out and being even more of a miserable cow leading up to it. I'll be saving for after marriage like the rest of the female species...


fixed :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS.....don't ruin my master plan!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok Sweetie Pies who kindly pop into my journal every now and again (And those that seem to sneak in and out again very quietly) the diet ended today. Measurements have been taken has have final photos. All in all I'm quite pleased with the overall results but i am more than aware that if I do want to consider competing then there is a whole to of work to do AND I will have to be much much leaner. The point of the exercise was however to see if I could stick to a diet for an extended period of time and this I have done.

Ok

*start 04/01/09 finish 03/04/09*

weight - 68kg 64kg -4kg

Waist - 31.5" 27.5" -4"

Hips - 37.5" 33.75" -3.75"

Chest - 36" 34.5" -1.5" (Over Bust)

Chest 34.5" 31.5 -3" (Under Bust)

Left Thigh - 24" 23" -1"

Right Thigh - 24" 23" -1"

Left Bi - 13" 13" =

Right Bi - 13" 12.5 -.5


----------



## dmcc

Nice stats Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

And piccies....

















































Like I said still a long LONG way to go but hopefully we've made some wee steps in the right direction!!!!

I'm now going to enjoy prepping for our wee wedding and then our BIG party 2 days later. We're having a huge marquee in a friends farm meadow, with a hog roast, fire eater, live music and lots of cakes and of course with all our friends! Think Dukes of Hazard meets Easy Rider!!!! :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

And some that I like!


























Well that's all folks!


----------



## hackskii

8.8 pounds and 4" is a great ratio of fat to weight loss, best I have seen.

Best I could do is about twice as much weight needed to be lost for the same inches.

That is very good.


----------



## ElfinTan

Thank you kind sir! x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great work tan!!! i like the newer hair too 

Body critique and hair comments...aint ya the lucky one lol


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS...I'll be painting my nails next!!!!!

RE the hair I have to keep stopping myself from shaving it off again.....am starting to have to 'do' it and take longer than 30 seconds!!!!


----------



## winger

Great job Tan but I think you know that. You look great!

Congratulations on getting Married!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Poppet.....4 weeks today is PARTY!!!!!! :bounce: :beer:


----------



## leafman

Congrats on results :thumbup1: looking really good


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok I thought I;d better update....no ive not disapeared into a sea of blubber and cake..well not quite lol.

We had the seminar at weekend at it was fab. Really good turn out although there were a few no shows but hat is always to be expected. The ladies that did come really got into the spirit of everything. Everyone appeared to be getting something out of the day which was fantastic and the feedback has been awesome. Will definitely be doing another one!!!!! Girls ROCK!!!!!!!

After a bit of a bulimic blip on Friday night when I was baking and relaxing at weekend diet is back to eating nice and clean. There is a calorific increase and I'm not being super strict as there is no need but I'm keeping things in check and still doing some cardio...might as well ride the metabolic wave whilst is still up there and keep the fire stoked!

Typical day now

2 or 2 eggs 200ml LEW 5 oat cakes

quark, honey & nuts

Chicken & salad

After training 4-5 rice cakes& honey + Extreme Protein

Chicken & salad

Steak or eggs & 200g sweet potatoe

Pro drink or dessert, wheat bran and NPB

Obvioulsy I've not missed training:thumb:

All is good!


----------



## leafman

I know u said ur gettin married tan but whats your plans long term ? meaning with training and things? hope it goes well anyways :thumbup1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good to read your ticking along enjoying your sea-food diet 

(grumble)

i'm thinking of coming up in may and again in june for some posing tips, is that cool?


----------



## dmcc

Tan - just done GHR's for the first time. Can't walk normally. Owowow. :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> I know u said ur gettin married tan but whats your plans long term ? meaning with training and things? hope it goes well anyways :thumbup1:


Not too sure at the moment. Would like to compete in trained figure but need to put some serious size on...and learn to walk in high heels lol



Incredible Bulk said:


> good to read your ticking along enjoying your sea-food diet
> 
> (grumble)
> 
> i'm thinking of coming up in may and again in june for some posing tips, is that cool?


Diet is pretty clean just not obsessively strict. Any time after the wedding is good so later in May and June is coolio!



dmcc said:


> Tan - just done GHR's for the first time. Can't walk normally. Owowow. :thumb:


They are awesome!!!!

Did back and bi's today...on my own but good session, chins, BB rows, wide seated cable rows, straight arm lat pull dowms for back. Seated cable curls, DB hammer curls and OH cable curls.

That was after I'd spent two hairs being trimmed, plucked, waxed, tanned and lashed ready for our girlie night out tomorrow....it's going to be like Priscilla Queen of The Desert FFS! Out for scram then on to The Bird Cage which is drag caberet night club (and ex target of would be terrorists)....pics will be posted:innocent: I've got a new frock and everything


----------



## Galtonator

Congrats on the wedding Tan. Fantastic change as well.

What are GHR'S?


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers!

GHR = Glute Ham Raise


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers!
> 
> GHR = Glute Ham Raise


And what is one of those when they're at home!!! Eeek, I like the sound of it though!

Gutted I didn't make it up to the conference, saw the pics and am reeling with envy a little! All manner of things went wrong, my puter broke and so did my car so in the end wouldn't have had the money to make it to manchester.... you doing anything like that again?!

Keep up the good work anyway!

xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah it was a really good day abd I will definitely be doing another one. Just need to get the wedding out of the way then I'll think about the next seminar!.

GHR cab be done like this - about 50 seconds in






or start like this - again about 50 seconds in


----------



## mick_the_brick

Now then Tan 

Very good work with the diet.. sorry I don't pop in more often..

Busy with jnr at the moment LOL..

Hope you are well??


----------



## ElfinTan

Haha!!! Yeah things are great. We have a junior too....doing the NAC in May! Sorry just isn't good enough young man ;0)


----------



## Jem

Hi Tan - well done on the conference - when I am less shy.....I will come to one...bit of a shrinking violet you know...!

Anyway not been here for a while so thought would pop in and check there was no protein cheesecake being touted about :whistling: . ...[incidentally I had the real thing yesterday with toffee shavings on top, self flagellating (sp.) as we speak]

Hugs x


----------



## Gym Bunny

Jem said:


> Hi Tan - well done on the conference - when I am less shy.....I will come to one...bit of a shrinking violet you know...!
> 
> Anyway not been here for a while so thought would pop in and check there was no protein cheesecake being touted about :whistling: . ...[incidentally I had the real thing yesterday with toffee shavings on top, self flagellating (sp.) as we speak]
> 
> Hugs x


Yeah I'd love to come for the next conference too! Back on topic a mate is building me a GHR machine! Woohooo!


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> Yeah I'd love to come for the next conference too! Back on topic a mate is building me a GHR machine! Woohooo!


Note to self, next time come back as a hot chick to get what I want.


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> Note to self, next time come back as a hot chick to get what I want.


He's an engineer who loves the challenges of building things. Believe me if he wasn't building a GHR machine he'd be making a new bed for him and his GF and as they are planning on moving to the States in September shipping would be a biatch. So this keeps him and her happy as he is busy createing but not making their moving bill go up.

Besides which what I really want is calorie free chocolate but I don't think that's ever gonna happen. :crying:


----------



## Jem

Ask Tan - she can probably feckin do it !!!


----------



## Galtonator

GHR really hurt like hell


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Ask Tan - she can probably feckin do it !!!


I would be a fcking millionaire if I could lol. My only chocolate tip is buy good quality dark choccy and get the aquired taste because once you do cheap choccy tastes sh*t



Galtonator said:


> GHR really hurt like hell


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Thay are good though lol

Seems like a while since I posted (well did the other day then t'internet lost the frikking post and I couldn't be bothered typing it again). Well still here....still training...still prepping for the wedding...two weeks to go! :rockon:

Eating is stabilising alot more now. Diet rebound although not bad was psychologically not enjoyable. Talking of choccy....I could have eaten buckets of it when normally bars can stay in the cupboard for months and I'll just have a square now and again. Damage limitation has hopefully been acheived but it is certainly a learning curve. I couldn't remember what I used to eat, I think it must have been diet food with more carbs lol. AND I've been craving for a cigarette and before the fcking smoking police jump down my neck I've not had one and don't intend to but it's interesting that the craving has resurfaced which to me reinforces my belief that my nicotine addiction was actually a ritual smoking addiction and there for psychological and not physical.

Butt busting ankle weights turned up today so I no longer had to strap dumbells to my ankles and operation 'glorious glutes by 40' can get serious.

*Back*

*BW Pulls*

10,8,8

*Deads*

60kg x 12 - felt VERY light

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 5

115kg x 1

120kg x 1

125kg x 1 NEW PB

Kin amazing what a few extra carbs can do LMFAO

*Close Handle Grip T-Bar Rows*

20kg x 12

30kg x 10

40kg x 10

*Bi's*

*Tri Bar Curls*

10kg x 12

20kg x 8, 8

*DB Hammer*

25lb x 10

30lb x 7

30lb x 6 drop 25lb x 5


----------



## Gym Bunny

Butt busting workout indeed! I love the DL......how much do you weight?

*GB prepares to cry when Tan not only reveals that her DL is 10kg heavier than mine, but she is also 10kg lighter*:laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Sitting around 65kg! I haven't weighed myself since I stopped dieting but everything still fits the same and abs still there!


----------



## ElfinTan

The butt busters are killers! Harder than the fcking deads!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Sitting around 65kg! I haven't weighed myself since I stopped dieting but everything still fits the same and abs still there!


Well done you! And you are 10kg lighter than me:rockon:....mutter mutter....must do deads soon:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Well done you! And you are 10kg lighter than me:rockon:....mutter mutter....must do deads soon:lol:


PMSL - PB and clean - bring it on:thumb:


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Bloody hell Tan you're strong and so blinking light - right Ms Amazon is going to man up in the gym tomorrow! Great work out! :thumb:

And GB you are also putting me to shame!


----------



## ElfinTan

Can feel it today:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Can feel it today:whistling:


 Hobbling around like John Wagne then. Good on ya!


----------



## BabyYoYo

Hey tan!!!

Been meaning to post again for a while!! Congratulations on getting Married in May! Wooop! I bet you're sooooo excited. I can't wait to get married!!! LOL

You are incredibly strong - how dare you.... you weigh just a touch more than me and I can dead just over half what you do... why is this :cursing: Grrrr

Anyway, hope everything good, I'm looking forward to the next seminar - I'm gutted I missed the last one 

Much love x x x


----------



## winger

Tan you are almost doing double your body weight in dead lifts, now that is very impressive!


----------



## ElfinTan

GB - It's my traps and chest that are sore lol...The john Wayne walk is normal  )

Yoyo - Thanx for popping in. Keep practising the deads...remember, ass low, drive with the legs and when the bar passes your knees throw the hips forward and shoulders back:thumb:

Winger - Twice bodyweight + is a fine goal to aim for. Totals are now 100kg 75kg 125kg = 300kg. Danny has 6 more weeks until he competes then we are going to trim our training right down to basics after he has recovered and reloaded...can't wait.

Chest Today (took it easy as pretty sore from yesterday)

Incline BB Bench

30kg x 10

40kg x 8,8,7

Incline DB Flies

10kg x 12

25lb x 10

30lb x 8

Isolateral Flat Bench Machine

20kg x 10-12 x 3

FST7 Cable Crossover

Superset 20 reppers seated calves and hack squat calves x 4

Butt Busters with new ankle weights x 1

Bench glute raises x 3 x 15

And that was pretty much it. Had my 1st session of my gym instructor lev II today. Paid for by the government which has saved a few bob to say the least....they will also pay for my level III! So I shall be jumping through hoops for the next few months and doing everything 'correctly'...as long as I get that piece of paper I don't care lol! :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

OK I need to know. What exactly ARE butt busters???


----------



## BabyYoYo

Tan - OMG I actually got round to watching the vids of you and Paul doing GHR and there is so NOOOOO way I'd be able to do them!!! Eeeeeek!!!

xxxx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

BabyYoYo said:


> Tan - OMG I actually got round to watching the vids of you and Paul doing GHR and there is so NOOOOO way I'd be able to do them!!! Eeeeeek!!!
> 
> xxxx


its not too bad once you get over the fear of heatbutting the floor :lol:


----------



## dmcc

BYY - that's what I thought 9 days ago. Then I did them. Not as hard as I thought they would be.

Probably doing them wrong


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> OK I need to know. What exactly ARE butt busters???


Ankle weights....as heavy as you can get.

On all fours....baby....watch now the sudden interest in Tan's otherwise boring journal lol (we do ours on a bench)

*Leg straight back behind you, raise leg by squeezing the glute...lower slowy and repeat 20 x

* Bend leg, push foot to ceiling again squeezing the glute, double time x 30 reps

* Bring knee into chest and push leg straight back and up behind...again squeezing glute...are we getting the jist???? 20 reps

* Bring knee back to bench, on all fours now raise knee out and to the side...think peeing dog....20 reps

Repeat on other leg.

Butt busters!!!!!!! If you can't do all 4 exercises one straight after the other on one leg to start with then swap over legs between them BUT aim to progress to doing the whole set on one leg...then the other. New ankle weights are 5kg and I can only do 2 straight exercises then need to swap...butt (pardong the pun) watch this space!


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> BYY - that's what I thought 9 days ago. Then I did them. Not as hard as I thought they would be.
> 
> Probably doing them wrong


Nah...just got to feel the fear and do them anyway. I like both stick and non stick versions as each hits the hams differently so it's worth doing both:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> its not too bad once you get over the fear of heatbutting the floor :lol:


And as long as you don't leave a mess if you do....what's the problem


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'd rep you for that Tan....but I'm all out, been to generous with the rep loving. I am gonna have to do these!


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> Nah...just got to feel the fear and do them anyway. I like both stick and non stick versions as each hits the hams differently so it's worth doing both:thumbup1:


Well yesterday was just my second time and was chuffed with 3x8 with the stick. I'm using the stick a bit too much maybe, at the bottom, but practice makes perfect. They've not crippled me yet, though.


----------



## ElfinTan

It's what Malika, Rachael and Kath do for their super asses so fck me I'll die trying to get them to work for me....super glutes by 40 or crippled!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Well yesterday was just my second time and was chuffed with 3x8 with the stick. I'm using the stick a bit too much maybe, at the bottom, but practice makes perfect. They've not crippled me yet, though.


Yeah make sure the reliance isn't too much on the stick...nice loose grip:whistling:. Concentrate on pulling back right through your heels rather than pushing back off the stick. 3 x 8 2nd go is pretty good x


----------



## dmcc

Bugger I'm gripping on for dear life at the bottom. Noted. Will make a better effort next week.


----------



## ElfinTan

Noooo.....nice and gentle, just used as a guide. Have the base of the stick quite far away from you so the when you stretch forward you are not driving your hand over a 90deg point on the stick away from you... PULL not PUSH...should be easy enough to remember:whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Hmm will need to re-evaluate. We don't have a stick as such... I'm using the pulldown bar  though it does the job. I'm putting it fairly far away but am decidedly holding on to it at the bottom of the rep.


----------



## ElfinTan

The bar will do the job!


----------



## BabyYoYo

It all sounds soooo confusing!!! I don't think we even have a piece of equipment in our gym that would enable such an exotic exercise tbh... :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Seat for the lat pull down!!!!! Seat with a back to it that you can wedge you ankles through....have a good look round!


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Seat for the lat pull down!!!!! Seat with a back to it that you can wedge you ankles through....have a good look round!


Hmmmmm... oooh the pec dec! I think that has a back to it! OMG!!! I'll have to do them with someone incase I die and hit the floor!!!! :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

You won't....lets face it it's not far to fall! Just go for it!


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> You won't....lets face it it's not far to fall! Just go for it!


LOL..... well, I'd never be able to return to my gym if I fell flat on my face... I'd have to go caveman stylee and make some weights and benches at home or on the beach!!!! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Made cake....now out for tea....happy fcking days!!!

Although still undecided what tune to use when getting hitched.....it's between 2! Best Thing by Ray Lamontagne and Wall Flower by Uncle Earl....totally different so hard to chose. Does anyone know if you get a tune to go in to and one to leave?


----------



## Galtonator

we are having a tune for my future wife to arrive to and a different one for us to leave to


----------



## Gym Bunny

Galtonator said:


> we are having a tune for my future wife to arrive to and a different one for us to leave to


 That's a good idea Galt. When are you and the missus getting hitched?


----------



## ElfinTan

Galtonator said:


> we are having a tune for my future wife to arrive to and a different one for us to leave to


 :thumb: That solves that one then:thumbup1:


----------



## Dawn

Or you could have one playing before you walk in and one playing when you do.....just to confuse you even further hehe!!

Thanks for chin wag t'other day. Feeling better each day, think having a family of 4 kids staying for the weekend was a suitable distraction from the world of reality.


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah that would drive me to distraction too:whistling:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Made cake....now out for tea....happy fcking days!!!
> 
> Although still undecided what tune to use when getting hitched.....it's between 2! Best Thing by Ray Lamontagne and Wall Flower by Uncle Earl....totally different so hard to chose. Does anyone know if you get a tune to go in to and one to leave?


PMSL - why not just have a party mix - you could have jive bunny on there ....I do not know either of those songs

Oh prob because I am so youthful ......... :whistling: :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan

I did consider the Superman theme tune lol.

And I will have you know that the two songs mentioned HAVE only been released in the last 12 months:rolleyes: Cheeky Munkey


----------



## ElfinTan

Forgot to mention that last night I found THE most fabulous Lebanese restaurant. By far the best Lebenese food I have had here in the UK since leaving Beirut. Stunning and really friendly....i think we will be spending lots and lots of money there!!!!!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> I did consider the Superman theme tune lol.
> 
> And I will have you know that the two songs mentioned HAVE only been released in the last 12 months:rolleyes: Cheeky Munkey


Doh.............PMSL

Superman is good.......def more your era


----------



## Biscuits

ElfinTan said:


> Ankle weights....as heavy as you can get.
> 
> On all fours....baby....watch now the sudden interest in Tan's otherwise boring journal lol (we do ours on a bench)
> 
> *Leg straight back behind you, raise leg by squeezing the glute...lower slowy and repeat 20 x
> 
> * Bend leg, push foot to ceiling again squeezing the glute, double time x 30 reps
> 
> * Bring knee into chest and push leg straight back and up behind...again squeezing glute...are we getting the jist???? 20 reps
> 
> * Bring knee back to bench, on all fours now raise knee out and to the side...think peeing dog....20 reps
> 
> Repeat on other leg.
> 
> Butt busters!!!!!!! If you can't do all 4 exercises one straight after the other on one leg to start with then swap over legs between them BUT aim to progress to doing the whole set on one leg...then the other. New ankle weights are 5kg and I can only do 2 straight exercises then need to swap...butt (pardong the pun) watch this space!


Butt Busters sound awesome! Will definately be giving them a good go, cheers Tan :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator

Gym Bunny said:


> That's a good idea Galt. When are you and the missus getting hitched?


28th of November this year.

Tan congrats hoope you have it all sorted?


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Doh.............PMSL
> 
> Superman is good.......def more your era


Hey I may be alot older than you....but still outlift you on...well pretty much everything:whistling::laugh: Old....but funtional!



Biscuits said:


> Butt Busters sound awesome! Will definately be giving them a good go, cheers Tan :thumbup1:


Thank Malika, that's where I got them from!



Galtonator said:


> 28th of November this year.
> 
> Tan congrats hoope you have it all sorted?


Cheers....yeah pretty much. We've split it over 2 days to minimise chaos, just a few last minute things to get but all the major things, marquee, hogroast, cake, bar, fire eater, band, bowling, restaurant,registry....so pretty much all sorted!!!!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Hey I may be alot older than you....but still outlift you on...well pretty much everything:whistling::laugh: Old....but funtional!
> 
> :beer: :beer:Yep, absolutely everything......precisely why I am bitter and twisted remember - That and the fact that I cannot bake a cake for feckin toffee and you are giving Delia a run for her money ....... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Lmfao....what can I say...cooks....fcks and trains:thumb: I could be marketed and sold lol!

I had a blast at Mr Scarbs leg workout today. Really enjoyed it. Tough high reps, so right up my street. It did leave the lad I trained with sweating...and he's taken me to train with as the easy option:whistling: I did have to verbally 'encourage' him to stop resting too much between sets....he liked to buy time a bit too much but it didn't take away from the training sesh too much. I think the poundage was gauged pretty correctly except maybe the leg press which could have been slightly heavier....will know for next time.

*Leg Extension - 5 plates (60lb)FST7 *

- weight well chosen just managed 12 reps on 1st set then was really struggling for 8 on the last ones

*Leg Press - 135kg Scarby 6 (6x10, 10 seconds rest between sets)*

I'd take this to 145-150kg next time

*Leg Extension - as above*

*Lying Ham Curl - FST7 these but I think it should have been a Scarby 6 - intensity was there either way. 36lb then dropped to 24lb when I wasn't hitting 8 reps.*

*3 x walking lunges (24 steps = lenght of gym) 10kg on bar.*

*Finished off with weighted Butt Busters*

Legs felt and still feel very heavy. I think I will do some extra hamstring work on Friday with glutes.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Heh heh, its catching on!! 

The hammy curls shoulda been scarby's... tsk tsk! lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Heh heh, its catching on!!
> 
> The hammy curls shoulda been scarby's... tsk tsk! lol


I know....I don't think it took away from the general idea of the workout though and Chris got cramp after 3 sets so I carried on for a while on my own anyway lol. I like high volume training....if I can get through 250's then I can get through this!


----------



## ElfinTan

Feeling the legs today!!!

Did shoulders and tris yesterday and chest was rather sore. Will keep a check on that to make sure I've not pulled anything.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Lmfao....what can I say...cooks....fcks and trains:thumb: I could be marketed and sold lol!


I will take two. :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan




----------



## ElfinTan

Still here...still training...just a tad hectic with stuff. I actually thought I'd logged yesterdays session but I obviously only thought about it and didn't actually get round to doing it.

'Bach'

*Pull Ups (or is it chins...I always get them mixed up...palms away...just wider than shoulders grip)*

BW x 10, 9, 8, 7

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

100kg x 6

I used our 'normal' bar for these instead of the Texas Power Bar and keeping the grip was fcking annoying even with straps....note to self is ripping hands to shreds on TPB is so worth it.

*Wide Grip Hammer Rows*

40kg x 12

70kg x 10

80kg x 7

*FST7 Straight Arm Lat Pull Downs*

*Bi's*

*FST7 - Overhead cable curls.*

*1 x butt busters*

I was supposed to be training chest today but it's been a wee bit sore all week so will leave it to Sunday as think there might be a wee tear in there. Just do some calves, glutes and flabs today. Also think I need to rethink training and be productive and prioritise weak points....which is quite difficult when EVERYTHING needs working on lol!

Hams, glutes, shoulders & Lower back I'd put at the top of the list though.

Then

quads & calves

chest, back & tri's

bi's

Will have to get my thinking head on. Open to ideas!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I'm sorry? A lady doing 100kg DL for reps does NOT have a weak point there.

Those are pullups, harder than chins, which are palms facing.

Your training is making me wanna go to the gym.


----------



## hackskii

100kg x 6 is very impressive, I know guys that cant do that that go to the gym.


----------



## winger

What do the Texas Power Bars taste like?.....lol Just kidding. 

Very nice dead lift Tan, isn't that close to two times body weight with reps?

That is why I am here, to make you proud, I mean proud-er, Tan you are the best!

Now cook me up some healthy high protein cake or something.


----------



## ElfinTan

I suppose we are never satisfied...but you are all correct...perspective! Doesn't mean we have to get complacent. I think I'm kind of hovering at the moment, a bit in limbo land and will be until after the wedding. The master plan was to compete in November but realistically I really do need to improve a few areas before I make a total t*t of myself. Yes I know if we wait until we are ready then we never will be but I do want to get on stage with a reasonably decent physique and it at least look like I work half as hard as I do when I train. And lets face the fact that I will be 40 when I do so even more determined not to look an old t*t. New training programm is formulating in the little head. Looks like day on day off over 8 days then 3rd or 4th week of Mon, Wed & Fri where I'll do a heavy compound week.

Winger - a Texas Power Bar is a thing of sheer cruel beauty and lifting with her is a painful delight!

*Totters off to kitchen to do girly cooky things.......I said COOKY FFS:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> I suppose we are never satisfied...but you are all correct...perspective! Doesn't mean we have to get complacent. I think I'm kind of hovering at the moment, a bit in limbo land and will be until after the wedding. The master plan was to compete in November but realistically I really do need to improve a few areas before I make a total t*t of myself. Yes I know if we wait until we are ready then we never will be but I do want to get on stage with a reasonably decent physique and it at least look like I work half as hard as I do when I train. And lets face the fact that I will be 40 when I do so even more determined not to look an old t*t. New training programm is formulating in the little head. Looks like day on day off over 8 days then 3rd or 4th week of Mon, Wed & Fri where I'll do a heavy compound week.
> 
> Winger - a Texas Power Bar is a thing of sheer cruel beauty and lifting with her is a painful delight!
> 
> *Totters off to kitchen to do girly cooky things.......I said COOKY FFS:whistling:


40?? You don't look a day over 21 :whistling: :lol:

Good job with the deads though, one day i'll get back to doing them! :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Ak_88 said:


> 40?? You don't look a day over 21 :whistling: :lol:


That is exactly what I thought, damn Ak you are smooth.


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> 40?? You don't look a day over 21 :whistling: :lol:


Not 40 til nex year...but you are so full of sh*t and tis why you're a top matey pips lol:thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Not 40 til nex year...but you are so full of sh*t and tis why you're a top matey pips lol:thumbup1:


 Seriously Tan, there is no way I'd have known you were 38 until I read it in your journal. Now just smile, say thankyou and accept the compliment! :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Thank you!


----------



## ElfinTan

Training will be slightly haphazard this week as we're slightly busy getting married on Thursday and organising a HUGE party on Saturday:thumb: Pretty much sorted, did a frock run through last night and it still fits:whistling: Mother now knows about leg tattoo....father still doesn't but will find out on Thursday. Getting jolly excited now:bounce: but last minute prep is going to do my head in...as is paying for everything:whistling: and we have by no means been extravagant. :whistling:


----------



## Galtonator

good luck Tan and Paul. These weddings cost big time. We are in the same boat,paying for 90% and not extravagent but people still charge a fortune


----------



## ElfinTan

Don't they just...it's a HUGE money making machine!!!! We've been lucky to get mates rates on quite a few things with creative friends, sticky backed plastic Blue Peter style make it sessions and blagging it:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Have a cracking day miss! While you're saying i do i'll be rowing away in the gym 

P.s - Look out for my journal here soon, call it 'broadening my horizons' :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

GG - Cheers Hun!!! I suggest a nice cuppa to go woth the 20 pages of waffle...just to keep you awake.

AK me ol' mukka.....of course you will be the 1st thing on my mind when I say 'I do'  !!!! Nutter....look forward to you joining us here...please feel free to hop in anytime...it does get a tad quiet...I think I either scare people...or I smell

Anyway, back to the old training malarky. I joined Mr G and Shabba for legs today and as usual with these things Mr G takes the reins so to speak and this time was no different. We started off with a giant set....well more a a fcking circuit really....he just kept going and going (must be the new pre w/o drinks from SK). Weights were moderate 7 - 12 reps (depending on what it was) not a clue of the weight for each thing but the circuit was -

Seated Calf Raises

Incline Single Ham Curls

Abductor Watsit

Hypers

Seated Ham Curls

Leg Extensions

Lying Ham Curl

Standing Ham Curl

And we did that twice with no rest.....I think it was every fcking machine we have lol. Then we did -

Toe Press on the leg press into staggered stance leg press

145kg x 12 calves, 12 reps each leg on the staggered

195kg x 10 x 10

245kg normal stance x 30

Then bleeding hack squat - hate this..not built for it.

Sledge x what seemed like a million but was around 15 - 20

+ 20kg x 12, 10....got stuck on one of these at the bottom.

Me and Shabba did one set of walking lunges of 12 steps then decided legs were well and truly numb but I insisted we still had enough in us to do Dan The Man's new butt busters invention on the incline single leg curl machine.....and they were fcking awesome REALLY isolated the glute and could go pretty heavy on them!

And that was all in a days work. Yes it was quite volumous but it wasn't heavy and it certainly shocked the pins.

I had worked out new routine but have since lost the bugger but it was a seperation of hams and quads and I have some interesting stuff lined up for them....but by that time I'll be training as Mrs George (The Giant Killer) :thumbup1: More like fcking catarpillar! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> GG - Cheers Hun!!! I suggest a nice cuppa to go woth the 20 pages of waffle...just to keep you awake.
> 
> AK me ol' mukka.....of course you will be the 1st thing on my mind when I say 'I do'  !!!! Nutter....look forward to you joining us here...please feel free to hop in anytime...it does get a tad quiet...I think I either scare people...or I smell
> 
> Anyway, back to the old training malarky. I joined Mr G and Shabba for legs today and as usual with these things Mr G takes the reins so to speak and this time was no different. We started off with a giant set....well more a a fcking circuit really....he just kept going and going (must be the new pre w/o drinks from SK). Weights were moderate 7 - 12 reps (depending on what it was) not a clue of the weight for each thing but the circuit was -
> 
> Seated Calf Raises
> 
> Incline Single Ham Curls
> 
> Abductor Watsit
> 
> Hypers
> 
> Seated Ham Curls
> 
> Leg Extensions
> 
> Lying Ham Curl
> 
> Standing Ham Curl
> 
> And we did that twice with no rest.....I think it was every fcking machine we have lol. Then we did -
> 
> Toe Press on the leg press into staggered stance leg press
> 
> 145kg x 12 calves, 12 reps each leg on the staggered
> 
> 195kg x 10 x 10
> 
> 245kg normal stance x 30
> 
> Then bleeding hack squat - hate this..not built for it.
> 
> Sledge x what seemed like a million but was around 15 - 20
> 
> + 20kg x 12, 10....got stuck on one of these at the bottom.
> 
> Me and Shabba did one set of walking lunges of 12 steps then decided legs were well and truly numb but I insisted we still had enough in us to do Dan The Man's new butt busters invention on the incline single leg curl machine.....and they were fcking awesome REALLY isolated the glute and could go pretty heavy on them!
> 
> And that was all in a days work. Yes it was quite volumous but it wasn't heavy and it certainly shocked the pins.
> 
> I had worked out new routine but have since lost the bugger but it was a seperation of hams and quads and I have some interesting stuff lined up for them....but by that time I'll be training as Mrs George (The Giant Killer) :thumbup1: More like fcking catarpillar! :whistling:


i quite fancy that for legs tomorrow.... :whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best for the wedding!!! 

RARRRRR blazing leg session tan!


----------



## dmcc

Wedding photos please!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> i quite fancy that for legs tomorrow.... :whistling:


I dare you to suggest it to Paramoaniac!!!!!! :whistling:



Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best for the wedding!!!
> 
> RARRRRR blazing leg session tan!


Cheers Chunkster....came up with two new crackers for quads too....well Paul did one and Chemical Alex The Nacho Eater showed me the other...watch this space!



dmcc said:


> Wedding photos please!


Absolutely.....the formal ones on Thursday and the bodybuilding/biker bash on Saturday:thumbup1:

And while we are on the subject I got this email today off Fat Pete (of signiture quote) and it amused me highly and I though I would share!

Tan my little pink haired pixie,

As the social event of 2009 looms ever closer, I decided yesterday to have a reconnoitre along ***** road during daylight hours just to make sure I could find the place, my ability to get lost is legendary and rightly so.

I found ***** Road easily enough and followed the road for approx one and three quarter miles and thus finding (just after the tarmac ends, as advised) a place called "mosslands farm" I assumed that was that , turned back and went to our kids for the finest steak and kidney pie I have eaten this year.

I don't believe I have ever been closer to the earth's core than I was yesterday, nor have I ever driven slower along a more dodgy road than that. How the devil did you find such a place ? I don't believe I have ever seen a sign saying "non public road, walk from here onwards" And I certainly have never seen one that said "Demons for the next two miles" or "Dragons ahead" both of which I'm sure I saw yesterday.

Excellent venue by the way. All adds to charm and the wonder and the splendour of the thing.

If I had a bit I would champ it

Kisses

Love it hehehehehe:thumb:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Training will be slightly haphazard this week as we're slightly busy getting married on Thursday and organising a HUGE party on Saturday:thumb: Pretty much sorted, did a frock run through last night and it still fits:whistling: Mother now knows about leg tattoo....father still doesn't but will find out on Thursday. Getting jolly excited now:bounce: but last minute prep is going to do my head in...as is paying for everything:whistling: and we have by no means been extravagant. :whistling:


OMG I would be a nervous jittering wreck.......cannot even imagine the chaos that would be running through my mind...................all the best babe x


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> OMG I would be a nervous jittering wreck.......cannot even imagine the chaos that would be running through my mind...................all the best babe x


I'm pretty chilled!!!!! Think swan....paddling like fck under the water! The beauty is it's not ultra formal so less stress....dress code - 50's swing, kilts and owt that you're comfy in. Food - hog roast and cakes. Music - live, friends - many :thumb:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> I'm pretty chilled!!!!! Think swan....paddling like fck under the water! The beauty is it's not ultra formal so less stress....dress code - 50's swing, kilts and owt that you're comfy in. Food - hog roast and cakes. Music - live, friends - many :thumb:


It sounds just fabulous Tan!!!!

xxx


----------



## Gym Bunny

BabyYoYo said:


> It sounds just fabulous Tan!!!!
> 
> xxx


 x2...particularly like the swan metaphor!


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye should be grand! Even got girlie nails done today...ouch!!!!! Face is being masked, hair is being repinkified, keep thinking I've forgotten something...but bllx to it if I have.

Trained boulders and arms today, did boulders with PG & Shabba then continued onto to arms on me tod as they were doing back...or as it is now know ...bach! For shoulders did some BB pressing, behind neck press on the smith, rear delt bent over raises and some side lats then 2 exercises 3 sts for bi's and tri's. Nice and simple. Looks like cardio is out the window for this week but running around like blue bummed fly on Friday and Saturday morning is bound to make up for it! And if it doesn't then it really is NOT the end of the world...I think training can tak a back seat for a day or 4!!!!!!!


----------



## winger

Tan I think I love you.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah...I think training can take second place for a wee while too! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Tan I think I love you.


So you keep saying!


----------



## BabyYoYo

So is the big day tomorrow??


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah we do the formally family stuff tomorrow. Registry, meal...then going bowling. Party on Saturday! :thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah we do the formally family stuff tomorrow. Registry, meal...then going bowling. Party on Saturday! :thumbup1:


Yay!!! :rockon:

Hope you have the best day ever Tan and Paul!

Much love xxxxxxx


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm greedy and hoping for the bestest weekend:thumb:

Cheers Hun....will get some pics up as soon as I can!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looking forward to the pics


----------



## winger

Congratulations in advance Tan.

Why are all the good ones taken. :blush:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> looking forward to the pics


Me too....I think some may be a tad messy lol



winger said:


> Congratulations in advance Tan.
> 
> Why are all the good ones taken. :blush:


FFS I was up for grabs for 35 years and there wasn't queues outside the door and down the street:whistling:


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> FFS I was up for grabs for 35 years and there wasn't queues outside the door and down the street:whistling:


Perhaps it is a town of only blind people?


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Me too....I think some may be a tad messy lol
> 
> FFS I was up for grabs for 35 years and there wasn't queues outside the door and down the street:whistling:


 That's because the world is full of f*cking fools! :ban:


----------



## winger

> FFS I was up for grabs for 35 years and there wasn't queues outside the door and down the street:whistling:





hackskii said:


> Perhaps it is a town of only blind people?


What he said. Damn hackinspank, that was perfect. 

Oh now my twin is making a/the move. :cursing:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Have an awesome day today!


----------



## Nine Pack

Thanks for having us there at the party guys. I can honestly say it was the best wedding party I have ever been to. What a great location & a great bunch of people from all walks of life. Me, Paula, John & Jane had a great time.

The magician/fire eater/thrower/juggler guy was brilliant too. I would'nt let him show me how he can magic a £20 note into a £5 tho :tongue:

See you guys tomorrow for a leg bashing. :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Awe....thanks for coming! Everyone was brill...and John is now the secret scone monster lol. There are a few photos in the general section and bloody hundreds more on my face fck! I did my hams yesterday so probably on chest tomorrow. In fact I'm really not sure where I'm up tp training wise so will wing it day on day off unti I cobble something together for a routine.

I did train shoulders & hams yesterday. Was supposed to do glutes too bit I trained late and then Alx came in to do some posing practice and it all went to pot.

I have absolutely no idea hw I have managed to have a diet of cakes & scones and bubbly and buckets of tea for about 5 days and I still have my abs:whistling: Quite an acheivement really lol. Costco scones really are the future

I also have no idea where I am going with my training, kind of floundering a little bit but will decide soon what I actually want to do and put together a plan of action. Don't really want to take anything for a while as it really fcks my skin up and whats the point of having an awesome back if it's full of spots and you have to keep it covered. I not saying never again....just not for a while!


----------



## winger

Congratulations on getting Married Tan.

Got a link for facebook and maybe the pics in the general section?


----------



## ElfinTan

Here you go

General section http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/59178-tan-paul-george-wedding-photos.html

And my FB photo albums

http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=601081428&v=photos&viewas=601081428


----------



## Ak_88

Gimp! I can't view them without adding you, i guess needs must then :lol:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Here you go
> 
> General section http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/59178-tan-paul-george-wedding-photos.html
> 
> And my FB photo albums
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/home.php#/profile.php?id=601081428&v=photos&viewas=601081428


Thank-you ET!


----------



## ElfinTan

No worries!

Did a wee blast on quads today. Still not quite worked out what I'm training and when. Seems sensible to do Mon, Wed, Fri and spread it all over two weeks with some things doubling up eg

Mon - Hams, glutes & shoulders

Wed - Back (will alternate deads and SLDL from the previous day???)

Fri - Quads & Glutes

Mon - Arms & Shoulders

Wed - Glutes & Hams

Fri - Chest

Then every 4th week just a heavy compound session....we'll see.

Anyway today we did

FST7 leg extension

4 x leg press 85kg, 135kg, 235kg, 285kg 10 - 12 reps

Sissy squats on holding on to the preacher machine bar to weight them...really effective and managed to fail spectacularly.

FST7 leg extension

Jolly pumped the old quads were.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Mon - Hams, glutes & shoulders
> 
> Wed - Back (will alternate deads and SLDL from the previous day???)
> 
> Fri - Quads & Glutes
> 
> Mon - Arms & Shoulders
> 
> Wed - Glutes & Hams
> 
> Fri - Chest
> 
> Then every 4th week just a heavy compound session....we'll see.


So shoulders get worked once a week and chest gets worked once every 11 (about) days and arms every two weeks?


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup something like that. Shoulders always fresh at the beginning of the week as they are a weak point. Both bi's and tri's get used intensley with other bodyparts and they are big enough for my liking and chest can get a really good blasting as it's trained on it' own. Like with all things time will tell whether or not this will work but a change is a good as a rest as they say.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

looks like a good plan!!! 

have the pictures of cupcakes gone? i'm afraid to peek incase i see more goodies i cant have lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> looks like a good plan!!!
> 
> have the pictures of cupcakes gone? i'm afraid to peek incase i see more goodies i cant have lol


I think they are all over t'internet now lol!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Trained....am very tired....quads are wrecked!


----------



## Dawn

Looks like we'll be hobbling together tomorrow then


----------



## ElfinTan

Nowt new there then huh lol!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I think it may be hard to fit the sunbathing in in Salford :0)


----------



## ElfinTan

Well had a grand old weekend! Went to the Body Power yesterday and caught up with some old friends and made some new ones which is always nice.

Back on track today with new routine....well that as the plan but as these things go the day didn't quite go as planned. was set to train at 2pm as client was in at 4pm but she called to see if she could come in early so told her 1.30pm so i could push training til 3pm but then another client SOS called desperate for me to untie her neck knots so threw her in at 2.45pm and inally managed to start training about 3.30/45. However I still had the front desk and phone to cover and peeps kept wanting stuff and seeings as they pay the bills they have to be seen to. So workout really did take much longer than I had planned but that's the way it is some times.

Shoulders

Warm up

Round Houses x 20

Upright Row

10kg x 12

15kg x 12

20kg x 10

Seated Shoulder Press (machine) 12lb plates

6 x 12

8 x 12

9 x 8

10 x 6

FST7 Side lats - well kind of- was interupted but hey ho.

Glutes

Butt Busters x 1

Double Glute Raise (lying prone on bench hips hanging over the end, legs bent, feet to ceiling and lift with glutes) 3 x 15-20

Single Glute Raise using the single ham curl machine, on floor, foot pushing on leg pad, very effective. 3 x 15 - 20 @ 28lb

Hams

10kg Hypers - Supersetted with seated ham curls, 6, 8, 8 plates

3 x 10 - 15 reps

Incline Single Ham Curl

14lb x 12

21lb x 10

28lb x 8

Nordic Extensions

12, 12, 10

Didn't manage any cardio. Reallt need to keep on top of it though. Wedding week and cake and scone eating has left it's mark....time to get back to clean eating again!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I think that one weekend of blow out on the cakes won't kill you...and if they do throw in some more butt busters. I've gotta find somewhere that sells ankle weights and do these!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Gym Bunny said:


> I think that one weekend of blow out on the cakes won't kill you...


one cake wont, a weekend will!!! crazy crazy logic :lol:

back to the drab and clean living tan!

Whats your goals now mate?


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> one cake wont, a weekend will!!! crazy crazy logic :lol:
> 
> back to the drab and clean living tan!
> 
> Whats your goals now mate?


It was definitely more than a weekend. After my 1st 12 week controlled eating I have been most suprised at my capacity to eat silly amounts of cr*p. I have been assured that this is perfectly normal and will get better the more I do it. Pre diet I could have a bar of choccy in the fridge for months and it not bother me....post diet I couldn't have a bar of ANYTHING with sugar in it within a 2 mile radius without craving it. Actually trying to work out what you actually ate before a diet was a complete mind fck....I just couldn't remember how to eat so ended up picking! Huge learning curve. The week around the wedding I certainly wasn't worrying about what I ate....I just all out enjoyed it and had a blast. I have no idea what I weigh now but I'd hazard a guess at 11stone, the rebound has deffo added some muscle but realistically this can only be a couple of pounds at the most.

Plan now is -

Start eating clean again. Now trying to slim down as this would serve no purpose at the moment but I don't want to add any more BF that I already have, I am at the upper limit of what I find acceptable....abs are still there though:thumbup1: but jeans don't fit lol.

Hopefully will now put some muscle on in the places I need to...hence the priority training. I am nowhere near big enough to compete this year. I may only ever do this once and I don't want to make a complete twonk of myself. I want to be able to hold my own. It may very well come to it that I will never get there and if that is the case then so be it....it's not like this is an ultimate dream or anything and I will be 40 so it's hardly time on my side.

I love training and I love the changes that I have physically made but I have become increasingly disatisfied because I keep moving the goal posts. Sometimes I actually find training very disheartening because you are never happy. It's sometimes a pisher too that I have friends who are exceptional BB's and I use them as my measuring stick and although it's inspiring it also induces the 'I've got more chance of plaiting fog' kind of way of thinking.

But ultimately it is the journay and not the destination....it really is 'Just A Ride.'

If I think I've put enough on and made enough progress by the end of the end of the year then I will compete....if not...then I won't. I will do another 12 week diet during the summer, maybe even with PG if he decides to compete that way we can happily be in our own world at the same time and ignore each other lol.

I also will no be taking anything until later in the year as my skin is affected by it and I'd like to be able to wear strappy stuff in summer without spotty back.


----------



## ElfinTan

Training today was a blast!!!! Loved it! Real RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!

Big Bach!!!!!!!!!

*Pull Ups*

BW 3 x 10

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8 felt easy

110kg x 3 Mr G told me to rack it after three reps could easy have done more but we decided to push 1RM as the deads were looking and feeling strong.

130kg x 1 RRRARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! New PB. Went up nice and smooth...so we thought fck it!!!!!!

*140kg x 1* and NEW NEW PB lol. Fcking bring it on. Really had to fight for this one. We came out of the hole ok and past the knees then on for a bit of a battle but we did it with a bit of yelling. Really REALLY chuffed with this. Shab filmed it on his phone so will get it off him....well buzzing.

Just for the record I weight myself today for the 1st time since I stopped dieting and am bang on 70kg (11 stone) which I guestimated myself at so lift again bang on double bodyweight. For the record straps were also used and if anyone has a problem with that they can kiss it lol!!!!!!!

*Close Handle Grip T Bar Row*

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

55kg x 7

*Rope Lat Pull Downs*

Stack x 10 x 4 30 secs rest

Happy Fcking Days!!!!!!!!


----------



## Willie

That's some impressive deadlifting. What are the rope lat pull downs? They sound interesting.


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Training today was a blast!!!! Loved it! Real RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> Big Bach!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Pull Ups*
> 
> BW 3 x 10
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 8 felt easy
> 
> 110kg x 3 Mr G told me to rack it after three reps could easy have done more but we decided to push 1RM as the deads were looking and feeling strong.
> 
> 130kg x 1 RRRARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! New PB. Went up nice and smooth...so we thought fck it!!!!!!
> 
> *140kg x 1* and NEW NEW PB lol. Fcking bring it on. Really had to fight for this one. We came out of the hole ok and past the knees then on for a bit of a battle but we did it with a bit of yelling. Really REALLY chuffed with this. Shab filmed it on his phone so will get it off him....well buzzing.
> 
> Just for the record I weight myself today for the 1st time since I stopped dieting and am bang on 70kg (11 stone) which I guestimated myself at so lift again bang on double bodyweight. For the record straps were also used and if anyone has a problem with that they can kiss it lol!!!!!!!
> 
> *Close Handle Grip T Bar Row*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 8
> 
> 55kg x 7
> 
> *Rope Lat Pull Downs*
> 
> Stack x 10 x 4 30 secs rest
> 
> Happy Fcking Days!!!!!!!!


great lifting today!

im interested as well, what are the rope lat pulldowns?

iv got back tomorrow, feeling inspired


----------



## dmcc

Get in!!!! There are men in my gym who can't do that!


----------



## Gym Bunny

WOWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!!! That is amazing. :clap: :bounce: :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Chuckles!!!!

Rope lat pull downs - using a rope hooked onto either the lat pull down or high cable (sat on the floor) then do as a normal lat pull down, nice and close with a good squeeze on the contraction....will show you tomorrow Rob....but will then have to shoot you :0)

BTW...back is now tightening up!


----------



## Ak_88

Seriously radical deadlifting, one day i'll get back to doing it. Squats have been resumed since Easter so progress is being made!


----------



## Dawn

Huh, I'm not having a deadlift battle with you this year!! Bloody good lifts, nice one


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL!!!!! Lower back is screaming this morning!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fecking ace deadlifting chuckles!!!!

good work!


----------



## ElfinTan

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<me post lift!!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<me post lift!!!!!!!


I'll bloody bet you were! That lift is simply fabulous darling! :bounce:


----------



## winger

2 times body weight on deads is most respectable.


----------



## ElfinTan

Respectable is not generally a word that is used to describe anything I do:whistling: I did however find out today that one of the lads that trains with PG maxs out on 3 and half plates a side which means I'm now only trailing by 20kg! 

Today was thrown off slightly by my gym instructor tutor/assessor bloke being late. Never mind got one assesment out of the way so fingers crossed I'll only have to do one more.

*Chest*

BB Flat Bench

Bar x 15

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

60kg x 5

60kg x 4

*Incline Pec Deck*

36lb x 12

60lb x 10

72lb x 8

*BW Dips*

8,7,7

*Ass*

*Single Leg Aductor SS Resisted Single Leg Raise on Ham Curl Machine*

2 x 15, 2 x 25

*Malika Butt Buster* x 1

Even managed to do 25 mins dreadmill including some interval stuff which I haven't done for ages. I'll throw in a bit more of this. Seems daft not to now that I've quit the weed and am not breathing through my ass after the 2nd interval.

My lower back is still VERY tight so I didn't over do it on glutes and I can also feel a wee micro tear in my pec....will have to be mindful of that but with new routine chest won't be done for 14 days so sufficient time for it to have some recovery. I have actually intended to do quads and glutes today but on review it would not have been good after the back session of Wed. See that's the best thing about a plan...it can always be changed or adapted!


----------



## hackskii

Wow, 308 lbs is very respectable.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

what qualification you going for chuckles?


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> what qualification you going for chuckles?


It's only my level2 but the government are paying for it and they will then also fund the level 3 PT which is what I'm aiming for. It will be good for the gym to be able to advertise male and female Pt's and although I do a wee bit now people do like bits of paper and there are also aspects of training that I don't really come across as we are mainly a bodybuilding gym.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

wow, score!!!!

im honestly giving thought to doing my level 2...my gym has no trainers and i could nab a client or two easily for pocket money


----------



## ElfinTan

Get yaself a part time job and as long as you don't have a degree them it gets paid


----------



## ElfinTan

Sheeeesh....we were nearly on page 3

Was pretty busy at the gym today and attempted to start training a couple of times but got delayed by one thing or other so by the time I did get going I'd almost lost my mojo....but managed to claw it back...just!

*Leg Press Toe Press*

85kg x 20 x 4

*Seated Calves*

6pl x 15

10pl x 10,10,9

*BB Squats *I can't remember the last time I squatted lol

Bar x 20

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 8

*Leg Press*

85kg x 10 x 6 - 10 secs rest (Scarby 6)

*Sissy Squats ala PG*

4 x 10

*Leg Extensions FST7 - *quads so fried by this point that I started on 6 plates for 8 reps but had to drop a plate per set to make the 8 reps and last ones were only 2 plates for 10 reps.

*1 collapsing set Walking Lunges* - it just was not happening lol

*2 x butt busters*

*Giant Set x 3*

*Iso Shoulder Press 40kg x 12*

*Reverse PD 3 plates x 12*

*Side Lats 6kg x 10-12*

Powered by Redbull and SK Cyclomax managed to do 30 mins cardio!


----------



## Ak_88

Incredible Bulk said:


> wow, score!!!!
> 
> im honestly giving thought to doing my level 2...my gym has no trainers and i could nab a client or two easily for pocket money


Nerr nerr, i can hop straight in at level 3 after i graduate


----------



## Gym Bunny

Stupid question time Tan...the Giant set means the 3 exercises that were typed after it made up the giant set?

Lunges can be real killers, especially when done after FST7 and sissy squats, which are anything but sissy!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> *1 collapsing set Walking Lunges* - it just was not happening lol
> 
> Powered by Redbull


ohhh the dreaded wobble as the quads are too weak to support the negatives :lol:

i have invested in Tesco own brand red bull, 35p a can and exactly the same! 6 packs are £1.50....jobs a good'n 



Ak_88 said:


> Nerr nerr, i can hop straight in at level 3 after i graduate


shut up pleb and get back to face planting :ban:


----------



## Ak_88

Just because i know all about the buzz words like core stability that make middle aged women go wet in the knickers, theres no need to hate on me :lol:


----------



## ParaManiac

Gym Bunny said:


> Lunges can be real killers!


Even the word make me nauseous!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Nerr nerr, i can hop straight in at level 3 after i graduate


Well how reassuring that 3 years of HE which have no doubt put you a few grand in debt will lead you to also being able to pay another couple of grand to do you level 3:whistling: Your aspirations are inspiring but I would perhaps suggest a finacial advisor every time you open your wallet



Gym Bunny said:


> Stupid question time Tan...the Giant set means the 3 exercises that were typed after it made up the giant set?
> 
> Lunges can be real killers, especially when done after FST7 and sissy squats, which are anything but sissy!


Yes! Mr G's new adaptation of sissys really is very effective. I'll get it filmed sometime!



ParaManiac said:


> Even the word make me nauseous!


You love em...I know you do!!! I can see it in your face


----------



## Gym Bunny

ParaManiac said:


> Even the word make me nauseous!


Is that right? So what's it worth me not telling Rob that? :rolleye:

Tan.....loved your last post. :rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Is that right? So what's it worth me not telling Rob that? :rolleye:
> 
> Tan.....loved your last post. :rockon:


He's just walked in the gym now LMFAO - He'son legs tomorrow.....whinges like a right girl's blouse when he does legs:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> Well how reassuring that 3 years of HE which have no doubt put you a few grand in debt will lead you to also being able to pay another couple of grand to do you level 3:whistling: Your aspirations are inspiring but I would perhaps suggest a finacial advisor every time you open your wallet


No i meant i can hop on the REPS register and be qualified at level 3, i'm also coming out of uni with no debt, and my MSc fees are being paid for by the department of health.

Recession? What recession :lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> He's just walked in the gym now LMFAO - He'son legs tomorrow.....whinges like a right girl's blouse when he does legs:whistling:


Hhehehehe! video it!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> No i meant i can hop on the REPS register and be qualified at level 3, i'm also coming out of uni with no debt, and my MSc fees are being paid for by the department of health.
> 
> Recession? What recession :lol:


No debt.....are you shagging the bursor....or is your dad an MP and it's coming off his expenses???? :whistling:

GB - we're talking snot bubbles and everything!


----------



## Galtonator

ElfinTan said:


> No debt.....are you shagging the bursor....or is your dad an MP and it's coming off his expenses???? :whistling:
> 
> GB - we're talking snot bubbles and everything!


iS that Para or Rob or both?:laugh:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> No debt.....are you shagging the bursor....or is your dad an MP and it's coming off his expenses???? :whistling:
> 
> GB - we're talking snot bubbles and everything!


Reps for life if you video and post it!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> He's just walked in the gym now LMFAO - He'son legs tomorrow.....whinges like a right girl's blouse when he does legs:whistling:


This is true!



Gym Bunny said:


> Hhehehehe! video it!


That aint happening,never,no chance,not in a million years!!



Gym Bunny said:


> Reps for life if you video and post it!


I will hunt the pair of you down and it will be a very slow and painful demise


----------



## ElfinTan

Shut up and eat ya muesli!!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ParaManiac said:


> This is true!
> 
> That aint happening,never,no chance,not in a million years!!
> 
> I will hunt the pair of you down and it will be a very slow and painful demise


Bless you darling! I'm sure if Tan's strokes your bald head you'll be putty in her hands.....Go on. Lets see all the gleaming muscles workout...you know you wanna. :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Bless you darling! I'm sure if Tan's strokes your bald head you'll be putty in her hands.....Go on. Lets see all the gleaming muscles workout...you know you wanna. :bounce:


 :whistling:


----------



## ParaManiac

Gym Bunny said:


> Bless you darling! I'm sure if Tan's strokes your bald head you'll be putty in her hands.....Go on. Lets see all the gleaming muscles workout...you know you wanna. :bounce:


Fairs fair GB,i'll do a compromise,you turn up and stroke my bald(ish) head and i'll be more than happy to get the video out!


----------



## Galtonator

Looks like you need to make a visit to the Uk GB


----------



## ParaManiac

Galtonator said:


> Looks like you need to make a visit to the Uk GB


Oh damn! i didn't realise GB was abroad :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

im just catching up with this and whats been said

iv taken in - Glenn=blubbering baby on leg days

and video

i think its a good idea, glenn could become a youtube hero!


----------



## ElfinTan

You forgot the rubbing of bald(ish) heads by ladies from foreign shores....PING PONG!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## willsey4

ElfinTan said:


> You forgot the rubbing of bald(ish) heads by ladies from foreign shores....PING PONG!!!!!!! :whistling:


I finally get to follow this thread up and this is the first comment i read!!!

What the...... lol


----------



## ElfinTan

willsey4 said:


> I finally get to follow this thread up and this is the first comment i read!!!
> 
> What the...... lol


 :whistling:


----------



## willsey4

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling:


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Just read through PaulGeorge.com aswell. Good info on there.


----------



## leafman

ElfinTan said:


> Training today was a blast!!!! Loved it! Real RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> Big Bach!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Pull Ups*
> 
> BW 3 x 10
> 
> *Deadlifts*
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 100kg x 8 felt easy
> 
> 110kg x 3 Mr G told me to rack it after three reps could easy have done more but we decided to push 1RM as the deads were looking and feeling strong.
> 
> 130kg x 1 RRRARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!! New PB. Went up nice and smooth...so we thought fck it!!!!!!
> 
> *140kg x 1* and NEW NEW PB lol. Fcking bring it on. Really had to fight for this one. We came out of the hole ok and past the knees then on for a bit of a battle but we did it with a bit of yelling. Really REALLY chuffed with this. Shab filmed it on his phone so will get it off him....well buzzing.
> 
> Just for the record I weight myself today for the 1st time since I stopped dieting and am bang on 70kg (11 stone) which I guestimated myself at so lift again bang on double bodyweight. For the record straps were also used and if anyone has a problem with that they can kiss it lol!!!!!!!
> 
> *Close Handle Grip T Bar Row*
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> 50kg x 8
> 
> 55kg x 7
> 
> *Rope Lat Pull Downs*
> 
> Stack x 10 x 4 30 secs rest
> 
> Happy Fcking Days!!!!!!!!


Just catching up and now im really gonna cry. Your deadlifting is awesome hun. Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr is all im gonna say and im not jealous :lol:

Awesome tan and congrats on wedding ohhh and love ur tatto on ur leg pmsl


----------



## ElfinTan

willsey4 said:


> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> Just read through PaulGeorge.com aswell. Good info on there.


Now you just have the youtube vidz to go through and you will be family

Leafy - I have to say the lift is worthy of a wee spurt of jealousy:whistling: Ta for the congrats. Best thing about my tatt is my dad didn't know I had it....and he still didn't mention it on the day! I think he thought it was a pair of tights!!!!!  or he was just happy to get one of his daughters married off....especially the weird one


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Now you just have the youtube vidz to go through and you will be family
> 
> Leafy - I have to say the lift is worthy of a wee spurt of jealousy:whistling: Ta for the congrats. Best thing about my tatt is my dad didn't know I had it....and he still didn't mention it on the day! I think he thought it was a pair of tights!!!!!  or he was just happy to get one of his daughters married off....especially the weird one


You're not weird you're perfect and interesting and no I am not coming onto you..you're a married lady. :lol:

Para...How have you missed my bitching about Germany and officious German customs officers? It's generally the thing I moan about most after my injuries.

Rob...yes, gang up with Tan and get some vids of Para. :bounce:


----------



## willsey4

ElfinTan said:


> Now you just have the youtube vidz to go through and you will be family
> 
> Leafy - I have to say the lift is worthy of a wee spurt of jealousy:whistling: Ta for the congrats. Best thing about my tatt is my dad didn't know I had it....and he still didn't mention it on the day! I think he thought it was a pair of tights!!!!!  or he was just happy to get one of his daughters married off....especially the weird one


I will spend a day going through all them vids! I remember your tat from another thread, looked awesome. Also the wedding cake was awesome!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok - posted a whole fcking essay before then lost 'tinterweb when I posted it and cannot be bothered redoing it all so the brief version was I am a fanny magnet (you know you want me GB) and I trained my ass and hams jolly hard!!!!

Went to the cinema but the queue was llloooooooooooonnnnng and we don't queue well so we went Debanhams and squirted lots of smelly stuff and then to Nando's instead AND found a Freddies ice cream place at the Chill Factor!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

You're a taken lady! I just have to admire from afar! :wub:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hahahaha!

Went up to Evolution this afternoon and trained arms with R Danny. He's competing next week so it was nothing mad but felt good. Took a couple of pics of him, and Messers George, Booth & Llewellin had a look at him and talked him through his final week. Like a kid at Christmas he was saying just how fortunate he was to be getting advice from some of the UK's top BB's....have to agree with him there....very fortunate but there again R Dan is a cracker. Not particularly his physique, he has some outstanding bodyparts but as a junior he is not a complete package and he knows this too. Where he differs is in his attitude. This is what I think will take him all the way....if life doesn't get in the way. I am VERY proud of him and VERY proud to have trained with him during his prep and if I had a daughter that (didn't live with her over possesive religeous father:whistling then I would let him take her of my hands any day!!!!


----------



## Beklet

Nice deads!! I'm insanely jealous I'm still chasing 120kg lol :lol: :lol:

Though I'm not doing deads for another 2-3 weeks, hopefully I'll be able to get just a little bit closer...... :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well pretty nice wkend off really. Went to the UKBFF Warringtom show yesterday. Good standard and spent a pleasant few hours chatting sh*t. We only had to pull a short **** in the gym today....not that anyone is remotely interested. Anyway....back to the training.

Shoulders Ass and Hams.

*SM Ruhl Press*

Bar x 15 warm up

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

Went on to do some DB press but too much of a twinge in my pec....this is not good.

*Reverse Pec Dec*

3pl x 12

4pl x 10

5pl x 7

*Side Lats*

8kg x 10

10kg x 8

10kg x 8 drop 7kg x 6 drop 4 kg repped out with partials

*1 Set butt Busters*

*1 Set Butt Buster Variation*

*GHR* x 10, 8, 8

*Superset*

*10kg Hypers *x12

*Seated Ham Curl* 6pl,7pl,8pl 8-12

*Incline Single Leg Curl*

3pl x 8 - 2 sets each leg no rest.

Nowt exciting. In fact things seem to be in a plodding phase. Even I can't be *rsed keeping up:whistling:


----------



## Kezz

i have just been through a plodding phase too, but no more!!!


----------



## Galtonator

Cant go full pelt all the time Young Tan


----------



## ElfinTan

Now by plodding I don't mean half hearted. Workouts are getting panned and all is sore that should be sore....just seems to be a plataeu....except for the PB deadlift last week but we can't be doing heavy singles every week lol. Hopefully just quietly growing....not to be confused with getting fat....which I think is happening too FFS


----------



## willsey4

ElfinTan said:


> Now by plodding I don't mean half hearted. Workouts are getting panned and all is sore that should be sore....just seems to be a plataeu....except for the PB deadlift last week but we can't be doing heavy singles every week lol. Hopefully just quietly growing....not to be confused with getting fat....which I think is happening too FFS


Good work, keep it up! I wish I could gain weight and not fat!


----------



## ElfinTan

willsey4 said:


> Good work, keep it up! I wish I could gain weight and not fat!


So do I Chicken:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Plodding is all i've been doing for the last month or so, everything in the gym is swell, everything out of the gym leaves much to be desired!


----------



## ElfinTan

Got the One Show coming to the gym tomorrow to interview Paul. Have had to rearrange my clients and may have to train on Thursday instead.....will see how I feel in the morning.


----------



## Galtonator

when will he be on the show Tan?


----------



## ElfinTan

Not sure what the turn around is. I'm sure they will tell him!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hope the chesticle heals up soon chuckles


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Hope the chesticle heals up soon chuckles


Me too....can get back to big boy lifting then. even niggling on shoulders and tris. It's right at the top on the origin. I can literally put my finger on it lol. Very isolated.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

delt/pec tie in.... this is where i have seen a fair amount of torn chest origionate from.

have you had anyone have a look at it? i.e. a professional?


----------



## ElfinTan

No it's just on the sternum between 1st n 2nd rib. Not had it looked at but shall be doing some proactive stuff to see if we can fix it, this will involve heat and ice and oil :0). I remember doing it a couple of months back when we were doing tri dips off the smith machine bar but it didn't bother me but a couple of weeks ago I sneezed and though fck that hurt. Must have been the straw that broke the camels back. All will be good though, just need to be sensible. A few weeks rest is not a disaster.


----------



## ElfinTan

Well for those of you actually interested in the next installment of my now 3 x weekly update we had a crack at back today. And good it was too.

*BW Chins*

8, 7

*Deads*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 5

130kg x 1

Happy fcking days!!!!!

*Wide D Grip Lat PD's *

90lb x 10

120lb x 10

135lb x 8

150lb x 6

*Rope Lat PD's*

90lb x 10

105lb x 5...had to drop because my hands were getting crushed against the knot on the end of the rope so slowed the reps right down and held the squeeze on the top if the contraction.

90lb x 8 - as above

*Straight Arm Lat PD's with Rope *

3 x 10,10,8

*1 sets Malika's Butt Busters* have now found a clip of Malika and Rach doing these so will no longer have to explain them.

R Dan was in today and I have to say he is looking tighter every day!!! I got some cracking shots of him today but won't post them until he has competed but he really has done us proud so far. He starts carbing up tomorrow and then we should see some more changes as he fills out. I am super super proud of him and his whole attitude.

Also had the TV in today, The One Show doing an interview with Paul. Not sure when it's going to be aired but I don't think it will be or a couple of weeks. Hopefully it will be fairly edited!

I should be doing chest on Friday but and going to give it a miss and will do some arms instead. The only other option woild be quads but lower body has had enough of a battering this week and it would be counter productive. Still not sure about this split but will hang in for 2 full cycles which will then be 10 weeks. I reckon that's about all!


----------



## ElfinTan

I think I will finish the week with bi's and tri's and let Mr G kill me!!!!! BRB


----------



## Gym Bunny

Tan can you link us to the clip of Malika doing the butt busters?


----------



## ElfinTan

I will try to embed it lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

I don't know how to embed this so would someone do me the HUGE favour and do it for me then teach me FFS!






Bi's and tri's fried with Mr G. Made a huge difference training with him. I have to say I usually fanny about a bit on arms as they aren't half bad and I just go through the motions really so it made a nice change to be pushed. Only did a couple of exercises and not super weights but I did feel a tad quiffy a couple of times!

*Superset x 4*

*
Standing cable Curls 39lb 12-15reps*

*
StandingRope Tri Press Down (on the lat pull down facing away from the machine with back against the frame to restrict movement) 45lb x 12-15*

*Tri Press Down Machine x 4 x 8-12 - not sure of weightage as left that to Mr G*

*DB Concentrations 8kg x 12 10kg 8-12 x 3 - done VERY slowly and only to 90degs*

I finished off with 4 sets of reverse grip single cable curls to help woth grip....only a plate and just repped out each time...forearm is definitely my weak link but that will always be the case due to work and training.

Of course the old butt got blasted.....see above! Actually found this REALLY tough today but (pardon the pun) still managed to do them....and a few extras to boot. This booty will be built to awesomeness even if nowt else is.


----------



## dmcc

Videos can only be embedded in General, it seems.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh:thumbup1:


----------



## winger

Fly by!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Fly by!


Tis all anyone seems to do! :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Lies! I visit! I can see how the butt busters work. Malika's butt is *attempts to think of non-perving comment*....extremely pert.

As soon as I get paid I am gonna buy some ankle weights.


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Lies! I visit! I can see how the butt busters work. Malika's butt is *attempts to think of non-perving comment*....extremely pert.
> 
> As soon as I get paid I am gonna buy some ankle weights.


I apologise....you do!!!!! :thumbup1: And mush appreciated it is.....but could you bring a broom next time and sweep up the tumble weeds that are in the way!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> I apologise....you do!!!!! :thumbup1: And mush appreciated it is.....but could you bring a broom next time and sweep up the tumble weeds that are in the way!


What's this you want me to do the cleaning? I'm sure we could brow beat a man into doing that...after all they are fun to watch working! :lol:


----------



## dmcc

Excuse me, this poof has a cleaner.

(His hubby :lol: )


----------



## Gym Bunny

dmcc said:


> Excuse me, this poof has a cleaner.
> 
> (His hubby :lol: )


 A man after my own heart....you recline on the sofa, chilled drink in hand, watching him tidy up and vacuum. :thumb:


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> What's this you want me to do the cleaning? I'm sure we could brow beat a man into doing that...after all they are fun to watch working! :lol:


I will do it but I clean naked, still need some cleaning up?


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> I will do it but I clean naked, still need some cleaning up?


That works fine for me darlinnnnng! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh goodie....the cleaner's been! :whistling:

Update on our junior -

R Dan got 3rd today. Was close and could have gone either way between 2nd and 3rd so no complaints on the placing. We did however c*ck up with carbing him up, in retrospect we should just have carried on drying him out as he was his dryest on Tuesday. On the plus it is only his 2nd show and we are still trying to find what works for him. Next goal is the UKBFF Leeds u70kg....let him refine his art and be the best lightweight he can be for a few years and then progress though the ranks. Mentally R Dan has what it takes and he has tme on his side at 21 years of age. he has some amazing bodyparts but h also has his weaknesses and really can only get better! I am HUGELY proud of him and can't wait to knuckle down and train into the next show.

Used Pro Tan new formula and was very impressed with it. Went on well and din't rub off all over the place.

I will post some of his progress pics this week....we've taken them every couple of weeks!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

this tumbleweed does nothing for my hayfever!! 

Good to hear danny placed, he seems a very sound lad with his head screwed on.

That tan looked good from what i saw so i might invest in the same!


----------



## Galtonator

cool Tan. Glad he did well.Hope married life is treating you well


----------



## ElfinTan

Thanks chaps! Yeah he did really well and he as so confident on stage...not overly cocky...and looked to be have a blast of a time. For some bizarre reason he totally screwed his 1/4 turn from the back:confused1: TWICE. I took pics and showed him today and he was at a loss as to why he hadn't done it properly as we have a zillion photos of him getting it right....but there you go. Luckily the rest of his posing was really good, smooth, nice transitions. Now we'll work on his weak points.

So back to the grind stone today lol. This weekend really made me realise that if i don't have a go at competing then I will regret it. The desire not to regret doing it actually outweighs the desire to do it....if that makes sense. So plan of action will have to be NABBA trained figure next year. This gives me until Xmas to work on the bits that need working on....shoulders, hams and glutes are definite weakness, quads, arms & chest are ok and back is probably strongest part followed by arms.

Anyway....no point in waffling coz....that's what it is really is waffle.

Training -

Quads & Shoulders

*PG Preacher Macnine Sissy Squats 12lb plates*

5 x 12

7 x 12

9 x 12

10?(stack) x 10

*Leg Extensions 12lbpl*

4 x 12

5 x 10

6 x 8

7 x 8

*Staggered Leg Press*

145kg x 10 each leg

195kg x 10 el

*Into Normal Leg Press*

245kg x 10

295kg x 10

*BB Static Lunge - bar under legs*

30kg x 8-12 x 4

*Butt Busters x 1*

*Isolateral Shoulder Press*

40kg x 12

60kg x 10 x 2

*Side Laterals*

3 x drop set 10kg, 9kg, 7kg, 5kg 3kg

Still not sure about this split - it has some great plus sides and I really am getting some good sessions....but it's just....dunno....not quite sitting right!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Is it very different from your last split? Sometimes when I change my routine a lot it takes a couple of weeks to settle into it?


----------



## ElfinTan

Yes very lol. In fact very different to anything I've done before. Recovery time is awesome....lifts are getting bigger....as appears is my ass and legs as NOTHING fits and back has been commented on a few times over the last couple of days. Maybe it's training 3 days out of 7 makes me feel like I'm doing nowt lol


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yeah that'll be it. Sometimes as less is more. I'm still trying to find ankle weights as I so want to do the butt busters.

Besides which a nice peach of a bum is something the men...and ladies...love!


----------



## ElfinTan

This is tres true my dear!


----------



## winger

God I love this bird! Can I see that 140 dead lift?


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm workig on it!


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....and I a fcking SICK to death of keyboard wnking warriors on youtube ffs:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: :cursing:

Do people really jag off being such pratts?


----------



## Inggasson

I thought my leg press was alright at 300k, but now A GIRL turns up busting reps with 295?! This is unacceptable! :lol: :thumb:

Great lifting there!


----------



## ElfinTan

Inggasson said:


> I thought my leg press was alright at 300k, but now A GIRL turns up busting reps with 295?! This is unacceptable! :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Great lifting there!


Lol....for some reason I'm pretty good at leg press.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

i saw paul make one of his clients do the preacher sissy squats...foook that for a game of tiddly winks.

I also inspected the leg press for wooden plates.... damn you....they're real


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> i saw paul make one of his clients do the preacher sissy squats...foook that for a game of tiddly winks.
> 
> I also inspected the leg press for wooden plates.... damn you....they're real


You were soooooooooooo hoping I was a bull shtter weren't you? :whistling:

The sissy's are really good. I have to say the best thing about yesterday was Shab (training bud) collapsing on the bench after doing the butt busters:laugh: It was the first time he's done them all the way through.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

so you're saying there are people who say things and dont actually back them up?! 

Yes, one thing i picked up from your speech to danny...its all in the glutes lmao.

"get doin them butt blasters danny!!"


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> so you're saying there are people who say things and dont actually back them up?!
> 
> =QUOTE]
> 
> I couldn't possibly comment :whistling:


----------



## martinsky

well... not too bad, not too bad... Lol 

are u still kicking most of the guy's bums?


----------



## ParaManiac

martinsky said:


> well... not too bad, not too bad... Lol
> 
> are u still kicking most of the guy's bums?


Tan puts a few to shame Martin 

hope you're well mate,good to see ya on here :thumbup1:

Glenn


----------



## ElfinTan

martinsky said:


> well... not too bad, not too bad... Lol
> 
> are u still kicking most of the guy's bums?


Martinski - you know me mateski! Kick ass where and when I can! Have you grown out of you Tshirts yet? We're going to get some sweatshirt/hoodies done for winter so I'll get one over to you....extra large:thumb: I need to find that pic of you & Paul lol! Talk about the odd couple!

Well I only had my own butt to kick today. I have decided I really am not enjoying the new routine and I train because I enjoy it so doing a routine that I don't enjoy is counter productive. So next week I will change it, not sure what yet and for the rest of this week I'll just tucker on through so today I did hams and back.

*Chins*

BW 10,8,7

*SLDL*

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

*Superset*

*Hypers @10kg* x 10-12

*Seated Single Leg Ham Curls*

4pl x 10

5pl x 10

6pl x 6 each leg than into two legs for another 6 reps

*Superset*

*Rope Lat Pull Downs*

75lb x 10 x 3

*Straight Arm Lat PD's with Rope*

36lb x10-12 x 3

*DB Row*

55lb x 6 x 4

Did a bit of flabs....which really are quite flabby at the moment but such is life.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Did a bit of flabs....which really are quite flabby at the moment but such is life.


Flabs...lol Next you will be calling shoulders soldiers.

I do back and hams for my workout and love it. But then again I don't really actually do much for hams...lol


----------



## ElfinTan

EVERYONE knows shoulders are boulders!


----------



## Dawn

And chest is chesticles


----------



## martinsky

lol... good stuff tan!

Ive had arms days today hehe.. decided to train them in the middle of the week together for some time, thanks that ill be able to focus on the big parts more. We'll see how it works.

well... the L one is gettin a bit tight, the XL one is ok, ive cut the short sleeves out so it was more cofortable during the work outs, u know... those big guns... LOL AAAAAAAAAAND... my stomach is not bigger than my chest anymore!! oh yeahhhh

Great to hear that ur making more clothes!! Im more than happy to hear ull send me one, just tell me the prizzzeee and ill spend my last "zlotys" on it! 

As soon as we have some tattoo clothing ill send u some as well 

GLEN! nice to hear from u mate, hows shape??? kickin butts??? or is tan still kickin urs?  a stroooooong woman she is, yes yes yes

Miss u guys, wish i was training where i used to!!


----------



## ElfinTan

yep....having you chest bigger than you belly is always an advantage I think. Of course you miss us....we're ace And you'd be hard pressed to find a better gym anywhere. I'm trying to find that pic of you and Paul but I've got that many photo I've not got a clue where it is lol. I'll keep searching.


----------



## ElfinTan

Routine - am mulling over push, pull, hams/glutes, quads/calves! As in

Mon - Glutes and hams

Tues - Push but focus on shoulders rather than chest

Wed - Off

Thurs - Quads & Calves

Fri - Pull


----------



## martinsky

allrighty!

i only have that one u posted on muscletalk long time ago, if u want it i can email u that, just... i dont have ur email!! lol


----------



## ElfinTan

That will be the one! It's probably on the PC at home! Of course you have my email you nitwitski!


----------



## martinsky

lol TRUE! i do have ur email, just checked it


----------



## martinsky

i just emailed u that dear tanska


----------



## ElfinTan

PMSL @ Tanska - I bet that means 'Goddess' in Polish:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Here ya's go!!!!!!

A match made in heaven!


----------



## ElfinTan

Well I finished off my totally haphazrd week with shoulders and arms and it looks like I might have a new training partner so fingers crossed.

Boulders -

*SM Markus Ruhl Press (not including SM weight)*

Bar warm up x 15

+10kg x 12

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

30kg x 6

*Inline Prone Rear Delts*

6kg x 12

7kg x 12

8kg x 10

9kg x 8

*Superset DB Side Lats/Plate Front Raise*

6kg x 12/10/10 - 10kg x 12,10,8

*Seated Side Lats*

6kg rep out x 2 - as instructed by Mr G

*Bi's n Tris*

*Superset Standing Tri Press Down (reverrse on lat pull down)/ standing cable curl - start alternating.*

45lb x 8-12 x 4 /36lb x 8-12 x 4

*Superset Con Curls (to 90degs) / DB kickbacks x 4*

6kg (too light) 8kg, 8kg, 9kg x 8-12/ 6kg x 8-12

And that was pretty much it. New split next week will be as already mentioned and exercises will be decided on the day. Push day will be a 3-2-1 and rear delts thrown in with back.


----------



## martinsky

alllllrighttt... thats what im talking about! like arnold and franco 

i feel bad.. just ate some mc****'s tortilla, well... need more weight anyways so **** it.


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL - more like a weird bearded Laurel & Hardy! We've still got the mark on the post in the gym where we measured how tall you are!!!!!


----------



## ares1

ElfinTan said:


> Well I finished off my totally haphazrd week with shoulders and arms and it looks like I might have a new training partner so fingers crossed.
> 
> Boulders -
> 
> SM Markus Ruhl Press (not including SM weight)


not heard of these before? what are they LOL?

some impressive weights shifted!

my sister got a 100kg deadlift (for 5 reps) the other week which is making me quite nervous as she only started setting foot in the gym a month ago!


----------



## Gym Bunny

That pic is awesome Tan! Are Cons curls concentration curls...or do they refer to some tortuous invention Con made up?

Repped for that knarly bouldering session.


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> not heard of these before? what are they LOL?


Normal shoulder press but instead of bringing the bar down to the top of the chest the position of the body is moved forward so the when the bar is brough down it's to the nose....kinda inspires you not to fail



Gym Bunny said:


> That pic is awesome Tan! Are Cons curls concentration curls...or do they refer to some tortuous invention Con made up?


In this instand I am referring to concentration curls....although I am pretty sure Con will have something special in his box of tricks....especially if you are female, fresh and about 18:whistling:

Well it looks like Billy 'training' no Mates as gotten herself a new training partner - female for a change but really enjoyed training with her today and on Friday. Pretty strong, trains hard and competative and similar goals so happy days!

*Hams/Glutes/Abs*

*Seated Ham Curls*

6pl x 12

7pl x 12

9pl x 10

10pl x 8

*Hypers*

10kg x 12-15 x 2

15kg x 8-12 x 2

*DB Rom Deads*

35lb(each DB) x 12

45lb x 12

55lb x 10

60lb x 9

*Nordics*

4 x 8-12

*1xButt Buster 5kg ankle weight*

*2 x leg curl machine glute raise*

*Hanging Leg Raise*

3 x 20

*Cable Crunches*

3 x 12-15

*Twisting leg raise over a medicine ball seated thingies*

3 x 8-10

Really enjoyed the session.


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> LOL - more like a weird bearded Laurel & Hardy! We've still got the mark on the post in the gym where we measured how tall you are!!!!!


Nah, tweedle dum and tweedle dee to go with us twit and **** :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Nah, tweedle dum and tweedle dee to go with us twit and **** :thumb:


Bout the same height differences too:whistling:


----------



## ares1

ElfinTan said:


> Normal shoulder press but instead of bringing the bar down to the top of the chest the position of the body is moved forward so the when the bar is brough down it's to the nose....kinda inspires you not to fail


Ahhh so kind of like "skull crushers" but they destroy the nose instead of the face if you fail lol :thumb:

Glad to see you have a new training partner to inspire*...

*otherwise known as to bring pain, great suffering, punishishment and gains. :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

well done on aquiring a new b*tch! 

What are nordics?


----------



## ares1

Incredible Bulk said:


> What are nordics?










​


The Nordics, also referred to as "Swedes," share many similarities with Human Beings; especially those living in Scandinavia, meaning that they are blonde with blue eyes. They range from 5 to 6.5 feet in height and are estimated to range from 120 to 240 pounds in weight. They are taller than the average human and seem to have greater muscular mass than humans. Their eyes are human like and their skin is pale white. They come in both male and female versions but more males are observed than females. They communicate via telepathy. They claim to come from the Pleiades star cluster. There are other humanlike visitors that claim to hail from Sirius, but little is known about them. The "Widows Peak" aliens may fall into this category.
​


----------



## martinsky

Good, keep it there and dont u dare washing it off 

whats Mr G's weigh now?


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> Ahhh so kind of like "skull crushers" but they destroy the nose instead of the face if you fail lol :thumb:
> 
> Glad to see you have a new training partner to inspire*...
> 
> *otherwise known as to bring pain, great suffering, punishishment and gains. :thumb:


 CW - That's the one! She really good actually! Well up for the challenge and pushes herself/willing to be forced into reps/forced me into some/looks like we may break each other....all happy days! - Would you also believe that PG who is the mind of fcking useless info actually knew the Nordic thing...he is THE man for a pub quiz!

IB - Nordics are the GHR with stick....keep up sonny!

Martinsky - Wash what off????? Not a clue what fatty weighs at the moment but he is a bit on the chunky side You know him he doesn't go off the scales but off how he looks!


----------



## ElfinTan

Day 2 of new push/pull split legs and jolly enjoyable it was too. It's the 1st time I've trained chest properly in about a month and I think I can safely say the months rest has given the wee niggle in my pec time to mend. Kept things simple and stuck to machines to minimise potential damage and was tentative with the poundage but all seems well so far and will see what the next couple of days brings. New TP is still impressing. Not quite as strong as me but intensity of training is spot on and that's all that is needed, it's not a power lifting comp after all.

So today was chest, shoulders & tri's!

Superset

Isolateral Incline Press/decline press machine

20kg x 15 warm up/24lb x 12

40kg x 12/36lb x 12

50kg x 10/48lb x 10

50kg x 8/ 60lb x 8

Alternating start exercise

Inlcine Pec Deck

2pl x 12

3pl x 12/10

Iso Shoulder Press

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

FST7 DB Side Laterals

Rope Tri Press Down

48lb x 12

60lb x 10/10

Cable Rope Kick Backs

1 x 25

Then did some abs....which are still wrecking from yesterday. I have to say I'm a right lazy ass when it comes to abs but TP is like a fcking ab machine and killing me lol....it's great:thumb:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> TP is like a fcking ab machine and killing me lol....it's great:thumb:


If TP is an ab machine then I want to work my abs, lot's of sets and to failure. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> If TP is an ab machine then I want to work my abs, lot's of sets and to failure. :lol:


Well it will certainly put my surgically strengthened abs to the test that is for sure.


----------



## ElfinTan

Fcking love back day!!!!! :thumb: No nonsense..heads down....crack on!

*BW Chins/Pull ups*....the palms facing away ones ffs...GB which are they again? lol

10,8,7

*Deadlifts*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

Partials 60kg x 12

*Superset*

*Handle Lat Pull Downs/Hammer Machine Row*

60lb/75lb/90lb x 8-12 - 40kg,80kg,80kg x 8-10

*Reverse Pec Deck *throwing rear delts in with back insead of boulders

36lb x 12

48lb x 8 x 2

48lb x 8 drop 24lb x rep out partials

*Preacher Machine Curls*

24lb x 10

36lb x 10

48lb x 8

*OH Cable Curls*

36lb(each side) x 10

48lb x 10

60lb x 7

Finished of with some flabs! Good intense workout. New TP is a laugh but not a chatter...so good banter without it turning into womens corner! She turns up...we train....she goes!....somewhere inbetween there is some pish taking...so all as it should be!


----------



## Ak_88

Happy days, thats how me and IB were before he decided to get rid of his spare tyres. The good old days you might call em!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> No nonsense..heads down....crack on!


Yep,just how i like all my women!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Palms facing away = harder = pull ups

Palms facing your very fine self = easier = chin ups

Though why they are called chin ups when you pull your chest up to the bar I know not. I hereby propose we rename them chest ups. :bounce:

Wide grip is harder than narrow grip. Easiest grip of all is hammer or neutral grip


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Happy days, thats how me and IB were before he decided to get rid of his spare tyres. The good old days you might call em!


Ah....when love was young huh? :whistling:



ParaManiac said:


> Yep,just how i like all my women!


See...Paul married perfection....I told him he could say that!



Gym Bunny said:


> *Palms facing away = harder = pull ups*
> 
> Palms facing your very fine self = easier = chin ups
> 
> Though why they are called chin ups when you pull your chest up to the bar I know not. I hereby propose we rename them chest ups. :bounce:
> 
> Wide grip is harder than narrow grip. Easiest grip of all is hammer or neutral grip


Them ones, but grip is just wider than shoulder...any wider and my dicky shoulder does it's popcorn impression.

I'll 2nd that proposal.....any objections?

Who's taking the minutes for this meeting?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Yep you're doing pullups. I am sure one of the lovely lads are taking notes.


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Yep you're doing pullups. I am sure one of the lovely lads are taking notes.


 :thumb:


----------



## ares1

hows youre training partner doing?

ive just started training with my housemate this week, his strength isnt great at the moment but i cant fault him at all for the effort he put's in.

i find workouts are slightly more intense with a TP as you have someone else pushing you a bit more and forcing you to do two more reps instead of one (or in my poor housemates case 3 :lol: )

Will be using youre cheesecake recipe this weekend :bounce: (by using i mean printing off and giving to the V.I.P :whistling: )


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> hows youre training partner doing?
> 
> ive just started training with my housemate this week, his strength isnt great at the moment but i cant fault him at all for the effort he put's in.
> 
> i find workouts are slightly more intense with a TP as you have someone else pushing you a bit more and forcing you to do two more reps instead of one (or in my poor housemates case 3 :lol: )
> 
> Will be using youre cheesecake recipe this weekend :bounce: (by using i mean printing off and giving to the V.I.P :whistling: )


It's going ace so far. I don't think you have to be at the same strength level as your TP as long as the intensity is there. I often train with Paul and his TP's and obviously I'm nowhere near as strong but we don't mind loading and unloading and I'm expected to keep up....which I do. Sometimes they will keep the weight lower and do higher reps and I'll stick with the same weight and go lower. So same thing with new TP, she isn't as strong but the intensity is there. And yes screaming those extra ones out is always an added bonus. I've had a nightmare trying to find a regular TP so hopefully this one will last at least a few months lol:thumb:

VIP?


----------



## ares1

ElfinTan said:


> It's going ace so far. I don't think you have to be at the same strength level as your TP as long as the intensity is there. I often train with Paul and his TP's and obviously I'm nowhere near as strong but we don't mind loading and unloading and I'm expected to keep up....which I do. Sometimes they will keep the weight lower and do higher reps and I'll stick with the same weight and go lower. So same thing with new TP, she isn't as strong but the intensity is there. And yes screaming those extra ones out is always an added bonus. I've had a nightmare trying to find a regular TP so hopefully this one will last at least a few months lol:thumb:
> 
> VIP?


ahaha, at my last gym one of the PT's refused to train legs with me :whistling: said it "hurt too much"...

VIP = the girlfriend.


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> ahaha, at my last gym one of the PT's refused to train legs with me :whistling: said it "hurt too much"...
> 
> VIP = the girlfriend.


 :thumb: There is more than one in here that has gne a bit squiffy on legs....am aiming to make us both squiffy today on quads!


----------



## ares1

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: There is more than one in here that has gne a bit squiffy on legs....am aiming to make us both squiffy today on quads!


 :thumb: reps if you can make her throw up...


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> :thumb: reps if you can make her throw up...


LOL....I think we both got battered. Lohani turned up just before we started and joined us which was good fun. She always ups the game intensitywise....if anyone can scare you into 5 more forced reps she can lol.

*Sissy Squats*

48lb x 15

72lb x 15

60lb x 15 x 2

*Staggered Leg Press (master & slave)*

145kg x 15ish x 3

as above then repped out 15ish with two feet

*Leg Extensions*

48lb x 12

84lb x 8 drop 60lb x 8 36lb x fck knows I'd stop counting by now!

*Walking Lunges - 24 steps length of the gym*

10kgbar x 3

*Seated Calves (12lb plates)*

4 x 15 warm up

7 x 20

10 x 15 drop 7 x 10 drop 5x 8

*Hack Squat Calf Raises*

40kg x 20 x 4

*Butt Buster x 2*

I had a massage to do pretty much straight after and then we came home.....and I collapsed on the sofa and was out like a fcking light! :thumb: Poor PP (new name for training partner) has to work tonight!!!!

On a side note for anyone who has my mobile text me saying who you are as I have not been able to transfer numbers over to new phone!!!! :whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> On a side note for anyone who has my mobile text me saying who you are as I have not been able to transfer numbers over to new phone!!!! :whistling:


I really hope you didn't loose my number. All those countless days and nights sitting around waiting for your call and nada. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

I know....I'm just a heartbreaker:rolleyes:


----------



## ElfinTan

Weekend was enjoyable doing weekendy things with Mr G and the Gypo dog....din't have to go to the gym once:thumb: That's two weekends in a row!

Some wee hams today with butts and flabs.

*Incline single leg curls*

14lb x 15

21lb x 12

28lb x 10, 10

*Superset Hypers - Seated Ham Curl (12lb plate)*

10kg, 15kg, 45lb/15,12,10 - 7pl, 9pl, 11pl drop 8pl/ 10, 10, 8,6

*DB SLDL*

45lb (each DB) x 12

55lb x 10

60lb x 10

*1x Butt Busters & 8 sets for abs - leg raises & crunches.*

PP goes on holiday tomorrow for a week so back on my own unless Lala can make it in. Weighed myself today and gone up another lb to 11st3lb, still not panicking, can still see abs, quads and definition in back. Took a couple of pics on my new faggled phone but will have to work out how to upload the frigging things....it may take a while lol


----------



## ElfinTan

And for those that doubted:whistling: 140kg deadlift!








And my back from today

















And I am the VERY proud owner of the very rare Sugden BB Club Tshirt!


----------



## Gym Bunny

HAWT STUFF! You will be repped oh angel of the baked goodies as soon as I am repped recharged!


----------



## ManOnAMission

Well done on your PB - sounds like that felt good!


----------



## winger

Great job Tan, damn, two times body weight.

It's nice to have people in the background yelling for ya.

I gave you 5 stars and made a comment as well.


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> And for those that doubted:whistling: 140kg deadlift!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And my back from today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I am the VERY proud owner of the very rare Sugden BB Club Tshirt!


WOW............impressive


----------



## ManOnAMission

winger said:


> Great job Tan, damn, two times body weight.
> 
> It's nice to have people in the background yelling for ya.


Even better when its paul george!


----------



## ares1

Pectoral said:


> Even better when its paul george!


Yeah i think having Paul screaming at me would probably scare me into forcing an extra few reps out! :lol:

Back is looking good Tan, reps coming youre way :thumb:


----------



## Galtonator

good stuff Tan nice wings


----------



## Ak_88

Lovely lifting, not sure about PG's shirt though :lol:


----------



## Dawn

Is that a little dance you're doing at the end of the lift?


----------



## pastanchicken

Dawn said:


> Is that a little dance you're doing at the end of the lift?


 :lol: I thought that too


----------



## ElfinTan

Of course it was a little dance:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I was jolly chuffed. I have to say we have a brilliant bunch at our place...always on hand to shout at you when it's need the most. Paul usual has a better idea of what i can lift than I do so if he says go for it then I do!!! What more could a wife ask for lol.

Am feeling decidedly 'chunky' which for a woman is not the best feeling so being relatively strong at the moment is certainly making up for it


----------



## pastanchicken

ElfinTan said:


> Of course it was a little dance:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: I was jolly chuffed. I have to say we have a brilliant bunch at our place...always on hand to shout at you when it's need the most.


That's good to hear, thinking of moving to your place in the next month or so 

I think that dance was well deserved, well done :rockon:


----------



## winger

Let's have a dance video next.


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm afraid I can't compete with Techno Viking!


----------



## ElfinTan

Thanks for popping in GG. Glad you've found what works for you.

Had a good 'push' day on Tues, shoulders took priority this week so started with them. Pec seems to have healed well as there wasn't even a twinge when pressing the 45lbers but still not going to go mad on chest. Supersets seem to be working well so I'll keep them in. Drop sets for shoulders again seemed to hit the nail on the head. Very happy with training at the moment. Split is working well so happy days.

I spent a delightful day yesterday in 'uddersfield getting my 1st aid certificate....so I can now out you in the recovery position and call an abulance :0) x

Big bach in an hour or so....deadlifts here were come!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

And it was good....not fantastic....but in the grand scheme of all things big bach...it was good!

*Pull Ups* (I think lol)

10, 9, 8, 6

*Deads*

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

100kg x 8

110kg x 3

120kg x 1

130kg x 1

140kg x 1 - no jiggling this time

145kg - fail

*Wide Grip Hammer Rows SS Reverse Pec Dec*

40kg x 12, 60kg x 10 x 2 - 48lb x 10 x 2, dropset 60lb x 4, 36lb x 5 24lb rep out

*Preacher Machine Curls*

48lb x 10

60lb x 8

72lb x 3 drop48lb x 4 drop 24lb x 4

*OH Cable Curls*

48lb x 10 - VERY slow reps

72lb x 3 drop 48lb x 5 drop 24lb rep out on partials.

Felt good!!!!!!


----------



## leafman

140k deadlift :whistling: :thumb: Glad everything is going well Tan :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> 140k deadlift :whistling: :thumb: Glad everything is going well Tan :thumbup1:


Cheers Petal! Aye things are pretty dandy  Finish off the week with quads, calves and butts tomorrow and will have been a grand old week!


----------



## ElfinTan

Fri - battered quads and calves with Mr G

Sat - indoor rock climbing....very interesting and challenging

Sun - Medieval Fayre & afternoon tea....happy days!


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh....and upo another fcking lb...11st3...what the fck is going on?????


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Sun - Medieval Fayre & afternoon tea....happy days!


I love those and go all the time. I just walk around with a beer and check out all the tits.....yes :beer:


----------



## hackskii

308 pound dead lift is psycho for a woman.

Wow, I tossed my back out and would not even think of using that weight.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I love those and go all the time. I just walk around with a beer and check out all the tits.....yes :beer:


Well you are welcome to the wimmin that were walking around today. Fck me it's really isn't a flattering look...for some reason seems to attract the rather rotund crowd (and yes I am being polite). Found it interesting that even though they were dressing up in an era that wasn't known to be that plentiful they certainly looked fcking well fed enough! I have to say though on the plus side there was some awesome crafts people there which made a nice change from all the usual tat!



hackskii said:


> 308 pound dead lift is psycho for a woman.
> 
> Wow, I tossed my back out and would not even think of using that weight.


We like psycho


----------



## winger

Well if you thought that crowd was off, go to a psychic fair or metaphysical fair, they look like all the people that got picked last for dodge ball. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS don't get me started on the tree hugging yoghurt knitting brigade!!!!!

Well hit the week running. Induction I had this morning has tuned into a PT client so the 2nd I've picked up in the space of a week and a 2 week update on 120kg+ dieter has lost 13lb:thumbup1: Which was exellent as update was relayed to me as I was training another 120kg dieter that I am PTing so it was good for him to hear the incentive of the potential loss.

So trained hams with PG and Shab (they went on to do back) and some glutes.

*Hypers*

BW x 15

10kg, 15kg, 25kg(x2) 10-15 reps and last set drop set - 10kg

*Seated Ham Curl*

Single Leg

60lb x 12

72lb x 12

Two Legged

96lb x 12/13

*Hack Squat Goodmornings*

Sledge x 12

+10kg x 10

+20kg x 10

*Nordics/GHR*

3 x 12-14

*2 sets butt busters*

*6 sets flabs*

*30mins cross trainer*


----------



## Gym Bunny

How did you like the rock climbing Tan? With your ability to do pullups you would rock at it!  Pun totally intended and :bounce: on the DL......Damn I am so weak :crying:


----------



## ElfinTan

GB - it was fun. The bambi legs came in useful and I managed all the climbs I attempted without falling off and last climb was a 5a+ or b (I have no idea what that means BTW). Forearms were pumped to fck tho lol. I'd do it again but not every week kind of thing.


----------



## rs007

Thought you said no one posted in here???????? You just exploited my good nature and conned me into posting dammit

I know your game :lol:

Nobody posting indeed, got way more posts than my journal!!!


----------



## rs007

PS if I photoshop any of you or Pauls pics for humourous effect, will I die?


----------



## winger

RS2007 said:


> Nobody posting indeed, got way more posts than my journal!!!


You have a journal? :confused1:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

have you killed the new training partner yet or forced her to flee in fear? 

Good progress on the 120kg'r


----------



## ElfinTan

RS2007 said:


> Thought you said no one posted in here???????? You just exploited my good nature and conned me into posting dammit
> 
> I know your game :lol:
> 
> Nobody posting indeed, got way more posts than my journal!!!


Ha!!!! Trust me you can go for days in here and all you see is hairy bikers and tumble weeds! If I thought getting my t*ts and ass out would increase the vote then I would....but trust me....it really wouldn't....fear factor ....it must be Hahahaha!



RS2007 said:


> PS if I photoshop any of you or Pauls pics for humourous effect, will I die?


And what makes you think either of us has a sense of humour? :whistling: Of course you won't die....maybe slightly maimed but it won't be a killing offense



winger said:


> You have a journal? :confused1:


Who? :whistling:



Incredible Bulk said:


> have you killed the new training partner yet or forced her to flee in fear?
> 
> Good progress on the 120kg'r


IB - not broke her but she went on fcking holiday after a week. She's due back in today or tomorrow and we'll get the party started. :bounce:


----------



## ares1

ElfinTan said:


> GB - it was fun. The bambi legs came in useful and I managed all the climbs I attempted without falling off and last climb was a 5a+ or b (I have no idea what that means BTW). Forearms were pumped to fck tho lol. I'd do it again but not every week kind of thing.


lol i used to do a lot of rock climbing - almost every day! sadly after slapping on close to 20 kilos my flexibility and manoverability is not what it used to be. i can still do some tough overhangs with brute strength but no longer have any finesse LOL  .

5a&5b are grades - very good going if youve never really climbed before :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Tan those are great grades if you have never climbed before. Excellent entry level.

As for no one posting in your journal I always read it. *GB makes note in diary to comment a min of 4x a week*

Happy now? My goodness women are demanding

RS2007...I vote you do it anyway as I am sure they will video your maiming and put it on youtube for everyone's entertainment


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> lol i used to do a lot of rock climbing - almost every day! sadly after slapping on close to 20 kilos my flexibility and manoverability is not what it used to be. i can still do some tough overhangs with brute strength but no longer have any finesse LOL  .
> 
> 5a&5b are grades - very good going if youve never really climbed before :beer:


I have to say the flexibility part wasn't the best...I don't bend too well. saying that is was better than Paul's, he basically just used his upped body to pull himself up....there was non of this using your legs malarky hahahaha.



Gym Bunny said:


> Tan those are great grades if you have never climbed before. Excellent entry level.
> 
> *You keep my entry level out of this MissyMop*
> 
> As for no one posting in your journal I always read it. *GB makes note in diary to comment a min of 4x a week*
> 
> *You & IB are the regular exceptions AK joins in too....Winger and Hacksi pop in for possible perving potential:whistling:*
> 
> Happy now? My goodness women are demanding
> 
> *And your point is?*
> 
> RS2007...I vote you do it anyway as I am sure they will video your maiming and put it on youtube for everyone's entertainment
> 
> *I am the vindows movie making qveen.....I've come to fix your vashing masheeen:cool:*


----------



## ares1

ElfinTan said:


> I have to say the flexibility part wasn't the best...I don't bend too well. saying that is was better than Paul's, he basically just used his upped body to pull himself up....there was non of this using your legs malarky hahahaha.


Hmmm sounds familiar... 

How were youre hands the day after?


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> *Winger and Hacksi pop in for possible perving potential:whistling:*


Possible?

More like probably. Damn your looking good Tan. :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Ha!!!! Trust me you can go for days in here and all you see is hairy bikers and tumble weeds! If I thought getting my t*ts and ass out would increase the vote then I would....but trust me....it really wouldn't....fear factor ....it must be Hahahaha!


I must be a tumbleweed then :tongue: ........nice to see your still as crazy as ever AT 

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> Hmmm sounds familiar...
> 
> How were youre hands the day after?


Not too bad to be fair but I think that on top of the massaging & lifting if I climbed on a regular basis my hands would be fckt as they would just get no rest.



winger said:


> Possible?
> 
> More like probably. Damn your looking good Tan. :thumbup1:


You are a sweet talker....latest pic below!



Linny said:


> I must be a tumbleweed then :tongue: ........nice to see your still as crazy as ever AT
> 
> xxx


 :beer: You wouldn't have me any other way Chick x

Yesterday was madness!!!!! Got in a 12 and had a couple of hours to pish around getting normal stuff down then from training at 3pm onwards it was non stop, training, PT's and inductions. The gym is SO busy at the moment is madness but in a good way!

So back to training - Push starting with chetsicles this week.

*Decline Machine*

4sets 6-12 reps

*Superset Iso Incline Press/Incline Pec Dec*

4 x 8-12/ 4 x 8-10

*Shoulder Press Machine*

4 x 6-12

*Iso Shoulder Press*

2 x singles into doubles 6/6/6, 5/5/5

1x double x 10

*Side Laterals*

2 x drop set 10kg,8kg, 6kg, 4kg reps 6-10

*Reverse Grip Tri Push Downs*

3 x 10-12

*30 mins cross trainer.*

I think it's time to cut down a wee bit of the old BF as am really starting to border on turning from chunky to fat. Decided to give carb cycling a bash and see how that works. Got a couple of lads getting set for the Leeds show so will start when they do. Not going crazy tho or going to beat myself up....just try a trickle so fat off and get back on track. I'll run in a bit of clen & yohimbine and carry on with the chronium but that will be about it.

Thought me arms looked ok yesterday - compared with 18 months or so ago.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Tan the comment about climbing was meant as a compliment not an insult. Most people come in climbing at grades 3-4.

Also you loook like you've added a fair bit of mass to the arms and now I can see your lats I understand why you can do chins. Very impressive stuff!


----------



## ElfinTan

And the same comparison on me bach!


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> *Tan the comment about climbing was meant as a compliment not an insult. Most people come in climbing at grades 3-4. *
> 
> Also you loook like you've added a fair bit of mass to the arms and now I can see your lats I understand why you can do chins. Very impressive stuff!


I know you nutter!!!!!


----------



## winger

Noticeably leaner Tan. Nice back too. 

I like the longer hair look myself, not that you asked. :innocent:


----------



## ElfinTan

I like the shaved look when It's 1st done! Takes an age to grow out though lol.

Am leaner in 2nd pic but that was the 18months ago...leaner but smaller. Am definitely not lean at the moment but the aim was to put on some size which I have hopefull done.


----------



## Linny

Tan you can deff see the difference, chuffin huge 

I'm carb cyclin and have found it to be the best diet that works for me, body-fat has dropped remarkably and stomach not as bloated :thumbup1:

xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Lets just see how much of it stay hahahaha! Worth a bash! Am tempted to do a wee bit of var but really can't be ****d with the spots in summer!


----------



## Linny

Have you tried dosing up with vitamin B5 before you start a var cycle, it helped me, and it's only the odd boil on my chin I get now, no spots on back  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Have you tried dosing up with vitamin B5 before you start a var cycle, it helped me, and it's only the odd boil on my chin I get now, no spots on back  xx


Yep....no joy!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Tan looking at your pics critically I don't think you have put on much fat, a lot of muscle bulk yes, but not that much fat.

What on earth is var? For some reason I keep thinking of varicose veins when people talk about it.


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Hun! The top of my back does stay pretty lean....it's the muffing topping lower half that's a different story:whistling:

Var is Anavar, widely considered to be one of the 'safer' (and no I don't use that term lightly) steroids for females. Safer as in there are generaly fewer sides but I believe there are ALWAYS sides no matter what anyone says - action = reaction, it's not a question of 'if' but of 'what' and then the question of where do you personally draw the line.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ahh the muffin top. If only the tops on the muffins I bake were as beautifully spread as my hip one. :lol:

OK I now feel somewhat stupid for confusing var with varicose veins...but now I know! Obvious now I think about it. Reckon you're right there'll always be sides. Need to get my diet nailed before I even think of anything like that tho.

Mmmm. muffins. :drool: and herein lies the problem. :lol:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Hun! The top of my back does stay pretty lean....*it's the muffing topping lower half that's a different story* :whistling:


I think it's when you get to our age, especially with having chabs (obviously our being the operative word, as you are considerably older than I  ) that we are pre-disposed to the 'muffin'....but I reckon once contest shape is achieved and the 'old' fat cells are gone we will look pertty darn fine :beer:

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Ahh the muffin top. If only the tops on the muffins I bake were as beautifully spread as my hip one. :lol:
> 
> OK I now feel somewhat stupid for confusing var with varicose veins...but now I know! Obvious now I think about it. Reckon you're right there'll always be sides. Need to get my diet nailed before I even think of anything like that tho.
> 
> Mmmm. muffins. :drool: and herein lies the problem. :lol:


Yeah but you know the clever names of loads of sparkly rocks:thumb:



Linny said:


> I think it's when you get to our age, especially with having chabs (obviously our being the operative word, as you are *considerably older than I*  ) that we are pre-disposed to the 'muffin'....but I reckon once contest shape is achieved and the 'old' fat cells are gone we will look pertty darn fine :beer:
> 
> xxx


I think it's about a month isn't you cheeky Spam 'Ed!!! Anyway....long tshirts do the trick so fck it!!!!!! :beer:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah but you know the clever names of loads of sparkly rocks:thumb:
> 
> I think it's about a month isn't you cheeky Spam 'Ed!!! Anyway....long tshirts do the trick so fck it!!!!!! :beer:


 :lol: :lol: yup I is July so that means you are the Matriarch


----------



## ElfinTan

F'cough:whistling:!!!!!!!:ban:x


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> F'cough:whistling:!!!!!!!:ban:x


I laughed so hard my incontinence pad slipped lol......now I know you've missed me xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> I laughed so hard my incontinence pad slipped lol......now I know you've missed me xx


 :gun_bandana:

My aim is getting better though:blink:


----------



## ElfinTan

Had a good couple of days training Fri & Sat, Back n bi's Friday and calves and quads on Saturday at Evolution with Ninepack & PG in Rochdale....tripe drop set on leg extensions was a gipper. Did rack type pulls with out trap bar on Fri instead of normal deads as it was hot and muggy and my tendency for low blood pressure that drops too low when it's hot isn't good when gettig up after deads...chances of fainting is quite high lol. managed 65kg a side plus the weight of the bar which is probably around 10kg so ca 140kg for 6 reps. Will stick with these for a while.

Well carb cycle starts tomorrow. 1st time so should be interesting to see how it goes. Will aim for 12 weeks which takes me to last half September.

Now off to eat last of my home made carrot cake for a couple of months and take the rest in for the boys in the morning!


----------



## Linny

Jeez bird you did faberooni doin 140 in this weather, I did legs at Evo's t'other day and weights dropped un-believably because of heat!

Will be very interesting to see how you do on carb cycling, I love it...well apart from the lowwwwww day it's ferkin murder, but I'm still growin and not bloaty  ....what are you doing over 4 days cycle? cant wait to see the results AT.....will try and get over soon for a sesh :thumbup1:

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

The weather is a killer....dizzy after every set today which as I say is normal for Missy Low BP hahaha! Looking forward to trying the carb cycle...but talk to me in 4 week hahaha! Twil be Mon, Thurs & Fri Medium, Tues, Wed, Sat Low and Sunday High. Training will stay the same for now.

Today was madness at the gym. SK Sports were doing a photo shoot so lots of lovely physiques wandering about but they were down the bottom end of the gym which is where all the specific legs stuff is so had to improvise for hams. Couple of the lads came in before i trained and were on leg day so I put them through an improvised session and 40 mins later they were on the floor:whistling:

Anyway me and PP just got on with it although pretty tough going in the heat.

*Nordic GHR*

4 x 12-15

*DB SLDL*

35lb(each hand) x 15 warm up

45lb x 12

55lb x 12

65lb x 10

*DB Lying Ham Curl*

25lb x 15 warm up

35lb x 12

45lb x 10

*Hypers*

10kg x 20 x 2

*Pelvic Raise*

45lb x 15-20 x 3

*2 lots cardio x 30 mins*


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny - did you get my answerphone message last week?


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> The weather is a killer....dizzy after every set today which as I say is normal for Missy Low BP hahaha! Looking forward to trying the carb cycle...but talk to me in 4 week hahaha! Twil be Mon, Thurs & Fri Medium, Tues, Wed, Sat Low and Sunday High. Training will stay the same for now.
> 
> Today was madness at the gym. SK Sports were doing a photo shoot so lots of lovely physiques wandering about but they were down the bottom end of the gym which is where all the specific legs stuff is so had to improvise for hams. Couple of the lads came in before i trained and were on leg day so I put them through an improvised session and 40 mins later they were on the floor:whistling:
> 
> Anyway me and PP just got on with it although pretty tough going in the heat.
> 
> *Nordic GHR*
> 
> 4 x 12-15
> 
> *DB SLDL*
> 
> 35lb(each hand) x 15 warm up
> 
> 45lb x 12
> 
> 55lb x 12
> 
> 65lb x 10
> 
> *DB Lying Ham Curl*
> 
> 25lb x 15 warm up
> 
> 35lb x 12
> 
> 45lb x 10
> 
> *Hypers*
> 
> 10kg x 20 x 2
> 
> *Pelvic Raise*
> 
> 45lb x 15-20 x 3
> 
> *2 lots cardio x 30 mins*


reading this makes my hams hurt! I didnt know there was a photoshoot, damn! although i did wonder why there were SK posters scattered in every corner! How come your doing two cardio sessions per day now?


----------



## dmcc

Qu'est-ce que c'est "Nordic" GHR?


----------



## ElfinTan

GHR with stick x


----------



## Ak_88

Wonder how many times that has been said in the last 10 pages of this journal :lol:

Lovely stuff miss, i was sweating buckets in an air conned gym, god knows what i'd be like in yours


----------



## ElfinTan

Rob - you missed loads of semi naked wimmin wandering around in their skimpies....don't worry I wasn't one of them....lard ass hence 2 lots of cardio:bounce:

AK - I'm a patient soul! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Rob - you missed loads of semi naked wimmin wandering around in their skimpies....don't worry I wasn't one of them....lard ass hence 2 lots of cardio:bounce:
> 
> AK - I'm a patient soul! :whistling:


trust me to miss anything remotely entertaining!! any chance its happening again anytime soon..........? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Don't think so.....fraid you're stuck with me and Pam for the forseeable future hahahaha!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Don't think so.....fraid you're stuck with me and Pam for the forseeable future hahahaha!


give me some warning next time!!

how is it going with Pam, is she managing to keep up, or has she become one of your latest victims of brutality?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> give me some warning next time!!
> 
> how is it going with Pam, is she managing to keep up, or has she become one of your latest victims of brutality?


Next time there is any form of female semi nakedness at the gym (not including me coz that's just wrong) I will let you know!

Pam is proving to be a cracking training partner. She cracks on and just gets on with it. You should have seen Lucas and Pete The Not Pole after the leg session though:whistling: I had them doing calves on the shrug machine and donkey raises, then supersetted hack squats and SLDL on the Smith machine, then on to Bulgarian squats (lunges with back foot raised on a bench) and finished them off (literally) with walking lunges straight into 20 rep DB squats:lol:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Linny - did you get my answerphone message last week?


No babe  will ring you in the morning if your free chuckle xxx


----------



## winger

Linny said:


> No babe  will ring you in the morning if your free chuckle xxx


Well unfortunately for me she isn't free. :cursing:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Pam is proving to be a cracking training partner. She cracks on and just gets on with it.


thats exactly what you need, i can put up with the moans and grumbles when i grind out reps from them but as long as they do it and push the same out of me, its all gravy :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Next time there is any form of female semi nakedness at the gym (not including me coz that's just wrong) I will let you know!
> 
> Pam is proving to be a cracking training partner. She cracks on and just gets on with it. You should have seen Lucas and Pete The Not Pole after the leg session though:whistling: I had them doing calves on the shrug machine and donkey raises, then supersetted hack squats and SLDL on the Smith machine, then on to Bulgarian squats (lunges with back foot raised on a bench) and finished them off (literally) with walking lunges straight into 20 rep DB squats:lol:


good stuff, she seems to give it all in training as well which is good. Lucas and pete? They the two big guys? somehow i dont think they'll be asking you to take them through a leg workout again anytime soon.


----------



## ElfinTan

IB - that just about ticks all boxes. She's not the best spotter but I'm never short of getting one if I need it.

Rob - Yeah that's the ones....they were in today...sore hams they said lol.

Plodding through with training in the heat. Yesterday was chest, shoulders and tris - nothing momentous, suitably functional. I tried a few dips and found they are still a no no, twinges the pec too much for my liking so will keep leaving them alone. Simple 3 - for shoulders - 2 for chest and 1 for tri's....and and hour on the cross trainer!

Was supposed to take some pics today but really can't bring myself to do it and I will be mortified at my blobbyness....will have to bite the fatso bullet tho and just do it!


----------



## Linny

Just Do It AT you know it makes sense chick  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah I know...oh joy of joys yet another set of fut facker pics hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Why do you think i don't post mine up, i bloat out like a heffer after any carbs :lol:

Teach your spotter how to spot if shes causing problems, IB was considerate and just completely tore mine apart, **** 

On another note, looking good in the avatar Linny :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

AK - it's not a problem....good spotting must be learned. And I really can't blame the carbs for 'bloating'...it's not water it's fat lol!

Agree though....looking good Linny! :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

just popping in to check your still destroying that guy tomorrow at three? lol


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> AK - it's not a problem....good spotting must be learned. And I really can't blame the carbs for 'bloating'...it's not water it's fat lol!
> 
> Agree though....looking good Linny! :thumbup1:


I'll kid myself as long as i can that its bloat :thumb:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah I know...oh joy of joys yet another set of fut facker pics hahahaha!!!!


You know it makes sense lass 



Ak_88 said:


> Why do you think i don't post mine up, i bloat out like a heffer after any carbs :lol:
> 
> Teach your spotter how to spot if shes causing problems, IB was considerate and just completely tore mine apart, ****
> 
> On another note, looking good in the avatar Linny :thumbup1:


Why thanx kind Sir 



ElfinTan said:


> AK
> 
> Agree though....looking good Linny! :thumbup1:


Cheques in the post babe  xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

If he turns up it will be my pleasure to destroy him....shall we take bets on whether he shows? ;0)


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> And I really can't blame the carbs for 'bloating'...it's not water it's fat lol!


Tan that was funny.

You are a bit hard on yourself but that is probably a good thing.

I see these big black 200 plus pound girls with spandex that walk through my area thinking all men want them. It's nice to have a high self esteem but IMO it should be some what realistic don't cha think. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Winger I'm not harsh I'm realistic...all this I'm holding water bollx...water???? Kin 'ell that's not water that's burgers, chips and chocolate. I do actually suffer from quite bad oedema on a regular basis due to my bad habit of not comsuming enough fluid so I really do know the difference:whistling:

On a plus note out of curiosity today I had a scale check and I'm down just over 2lbs from Monday but tomorrow morning will be official weigh in and then Friday mornings on gym scale will be the measuring stick. Still no pics doen because basically I didn't have time. Didn't stop all day, PT - train - cardio - massage - pt - home. And managed to eat inbetween!


----------



## ElfinTan

Quads blasted! Cardi done! Weigh in 70.5kg -1.5kg


----------



## ElfinTan

Billy's back in town!

Hams and glutes today. 3 of us so decided upon and giant set to keep things moving.

*Weighted Hypers*

*Seated Ham Curl*

*Squat Machine SLDL/Good Mornings*

*Lying Ham Curl*

*Adductor*

*5 sets - rep range 6 - 15*

*Different start exercise each set.*

Finished off with single leg raise on leg curl machine super setted with DB pelvic thrusts.

2 lots of cardio

3 massages

2 PT's

The day was rather full! :rockon:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> The day was rather full! :rockon:


Sounds like mine! Oh wait, nope, today i've been sat around on my **** all day because i can't get a job for love nor money :lol:

On the brightside i had a rather enjoyable 'My-mates-just-won-his-debut-show-and-i'm-feeling-inspired' leg session


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Sounds like mine! Oh wait, nope, today i've been sat around on my **** all day because i can't get a job for love nor money :lol:
> 
> On the brightside i had a rather enjoyable 'My-mates-just-won-his-debut-show-and-i'm-feeling-inspired' leg session


From lazy ass student to lazy ass doley.....well done:whistling:

I'm surrounded by people prepping and looking mint at the moment and it's a right kick up the ass too....that's the fat ass that I haven't got a chance to sit on all day hahaha!


----------



## Ak_88

LOL, well in fairness i want a job but there is literally nothing about. We were chatting in the pub yesterday - apparently theres 260k graduates looking for work this summer, and in 6 months it's predicted there'll still be 90k without any work.

I can't even get on the dole, fortunate parents mean i've got too much in savings to go on :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan

Who says education doesn't pay? :beer:


----------



## Linny

Tan are you still doing the exercises Malika showed us at your house, you know the ''get a pert botty around your ears in 4 easy exercises'' :laugh: jeez they are real killers, I still can only manage them once a wk not the three lol xxx


----------



## RACK

Hi Tan, always had a flick through your journal's but seen as I'm here quite a bit now I thought I'd pop my head in officially


----------



## ElfinTan

Lin - yeah I do them at leats a couple of times a week on top of other glute isolating stuff. Got the lads doing them too....they have to be the hardest thing I do in the gym lol

Rack - I do always wonder who flicks through go me wotsit majig says peeps pop in so it is nice when one 'officially' let their presence be known....feel free to join in...I would say fun...but lets just say...erm....well just make it up as you go along x

Ok. Today was old push day so chesticles, boulders and tri's. Pec is still giving me jip...right on the 2nd rib/sternum on the origin. It's a tiny niggle but it's a bugger so tried some differnt things today to see if we can keep it out of the equation as much as possible. Anything 'dippy' is a no no...including tri dips. So this was today's play.

*Decline BB Bench *(never really done these for no other reason that not got round to it lol)

Bar x 15 warm up

30kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 6

70kg x 3

*Incline Isolateral Press*

40kg x 12

60kg x 8,8

*Lower Cable Cross Over Thingies*

20lb x 10 - 12 x 3

*Shoulder Press Machine 12lb plates*

4pl x 12

6pl x 12

8pl x 10

10pl x 3 drop 6pl x 3 drop 3pl x 5....this was a fcking hard set and had to really fight for the reps. Happy days.

*DB Side Laterals*

*3 x drop set*

12.5kg, 10kg, 8kg, 6kg, 4kg....each to failure

*Tri Press Down on Cables SS Rope Cable Kicks Backs (dual)*

40lb x 10 - 12/10lb x 8-15

2 lots of cardio

4 massages

2 PT's

Yet another full day and can now go and chil and watch Son's of Anarchy:thumb:


----------



## winger

You have a strong decline Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> You have a strong decline Tan.


Not bad for a 1st attempt!


----------



## Dawn

Hello you







, just checking you were still alive and letting you know I'm still alive


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Dawn said:


> Hello you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just checking you were still alive and letting you know I'm still alive


you need a bigger stick, twigs do nothing :tongue:

is that 1.5kg lost? i see the minus sign but i see it in red so i am led to believe its a bad thing?

confuzzled :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Hello you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , just checking you were still alive and letting you know I'm still alive


I keep popping in your journal too Hun but nothing constructive to add and you are plodding along nicely. It's just mad busy at the moment and my laptop won't connect tut'internet so can't get online at work. Next BNBF is a week on Sunday so latest see you there unless otherwise arrabged x Miss you tons but know you need to be cracking on with things!



Incredible Bulk said:


> you need a bigger stick, twigs do nothing :tongue:
> 
> is that 1.5kg lost? i see the minus sign but i see it in red so i am led to believe its a bad thing?
> 
> confuzzled :confused1:


You are so easily confuddled....carb drunk? :whistling: Yes it's 1.5kg lost - + red is good lol.

No training today....just an hours cardio...on a low day...fck me it was woozy going lol. Managed some butt busters...but only just:cool2:

Off to the dreaded Trafford Centre in a bit to see if I can find a dress for a firends wedding....now this should be fun hahahaha!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok...dress buying mission was an utter fcking disaster....what a load of cr*p that's in the shops...I didn't like the 80's 1st time round! On top of that either shoulders/back/arms/ass/all of the afformentioned are too 'big' so larger spud sack sizes needed to make things totally unflattering OR I just look like a tranny!!!!! ;0)


----------



## Dawn

A twig is probably about as much as I can pick up at the moment!!

Wasn't digging at you missus for not posting, more of a guilt trip for me not posting/texting.

Will defo be at the meet and we're away at the Welsh this weekend.

Domestic situation resolved!! Now getting some help so no need to post dual point of view posts of daily activities.


----------



## ElfinTan

Hahahaha! I wasn't taking it as a dig....you know me...thicker skinned that that lol.

I kinda miss the dual posts:whistling:

Anyway anyone that can fit in age 11 clothes will to have a :ban: :whistling:

Only kidding.....you are doing awesome and I am feeling like BFG haha! :lol:


----------



## Dawn

BFG= Bloody fab girl:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well saved XXXXXXX


----------



## winger

BFG=Beautiful Fabulous Gorgeous.


----------



## Dawn

LOL, even better than mine


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> BFG=Beautiful Fabulous Gorgeous.


You charmer:rolleyes:

Battered back and bi's today. 3 of us again today and for the next week or so which should be fun!

*Chins*

BW x 10 x 3

*Superset T Bar Row - Close Grip Lat PD's*

27kg x 12 - 90lb x 10

42kg x 10 - 105lb x 6 drop 75lb x 5 (x2)

*Trap Bar Rack Type Pulls*

50kg x 12

90lg x 10 x 2

*DB Curls Up and Down The Rack*

25lb x 8 30lb x 6 35lb x 6

35lb x 8 30lb x 6 25lb x 8

45lb x 6 25lb x fck knows it hurt too much too count

Finished with giant set on abs

2 x 30 min cardio done

2 x PT's done


----------



## RACK

Do you do a lot of supersets tan?


----------



## infrared

Dawn said:


> BFG= Bloody fab girl:thumb:


I thought Big Female Guns.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Better an BFG than a FBG like me.

Linny you look absolutely amazing in your avvy. I practically cried tears of jealous envy at your lat spread.

Tan I have found ankle weights!!!! Only 1kg but its a start. I shall being on the killing of my gluteus maximus tomorrow!


----------



## Galtonator

Good going Tan Just letting you know i still read your journal


----------



## ElfinTan

RACK said:


> Do you do a lot of supersets tan?


I suppose the simple answer is I use them quite alot but it does depend on how many of us are training too. I hate faffling around waiting so unless we are shifting big weights and need the rest then lets stop fcking about and keep the intensity up. The two main people who I have learned the most off and who both (one male and one female) habe awesome physiques both regularly use supersets and giant sets and I found they work well for me too. I love the intensity. Today again there were 3 of us and the workout was 1 superset and one giant set...see below!



infrared said:


> I thought Big Female Guns.


Aweeeee cheers....and thanks for popping in!



Gym Bunny said:


> .
> 
> Tan I have found ankle weights!!!! Only 1kg but its a start. I shall being on the killing of my gluteus maximus tomorrow!


The ones I started with were babies too, then strapped teo to one leg and then used to bind a little dumbell on too.

Ah well Friday again...end of a pretty cool week really. Training has been pretty bang on, as has diet. Weigh in today was true to form from last time and I have gained a lb (71kg) :thumb: . Food has been clean as a whistle and last time I dieted my weight increased and then didn't budge for 8 weeks even though I got leaner so not unduly worred at this stage. Would be awesome if I stayed high 60's and just got leaner hahahahaha!!!!!

Quads Today - With Pam and Lee

*Supetset x 3*

*Hack Squat* (10 narrow, 10 mid, 10 wide/reverse) - *Leg Extension* Drop Sets

3 x sledge - 60lb/40lb/20lb

*Giant Set x 3*

Leg Press (145kg) -Walking Lunges (10kg bar) - Sissy Squats

15-20 reps/ 8 reps each leg/ rep till failure average 6 reps lol

I also had an awesome painful massage which was well over due.

Cardio done + butt busters!


----------



## ElfinTan

And so Monday come around again....all bright and breezy...or is that just wind!

Hams/Calves and Butts on the agenda today. Trained with Lee so giant sets it was...who am I to argue with her!

*Weighted Hypers*

*Seated Ham Curl*

*Lying Ham Curl*

*Adductors*

4 x 10 - 20

*Superset*

*DB SLDL* 45lb x 1 x 15, 50lb x 2 x 12-15

*Pelvic Raise* 45lb x 10-12

*Giant Set* x 3

*Seated Calves* x 10-15

*Hack Squat Calves* x 20

*Toe Press on Leg Press* x 7-10

2 x cardio

2x PT

1x massage

All good!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

after fighting off hoards of munchy hungry work mates, i managed to have 80% of the brownies to myself!

seriously lush!!

those giant sets look sickening! the lactic acid build up must hurt like a....


----------



## ElfinTan

You mean you gave some away???????

I don't know why but I cope pretty well with giant sets...I think it's because I used to do alot of them when I was training for the kungfu and so built up muscle stamina from the beginning.


----------



## Gym Bunny

Those giant sets look seriously fun!


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup...they are!

Just me and Lee again today for chest, shoulders and tri's. Got booted out of my comfort zone on shoulders, Lee is the Queen of high reps and has the shoulders to prove it works so I'm not argueing. Don't get me wrong I never pushy foot around on shoulders but this just took the pace up another step or too. Really enjoyed it. I VERY rarely get sore boulders but I think tomorrow may be a different matter.

*Decline Bench*

Bar - warm up

30kg x 15

40kg x 12

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

*Superset*

*Incline Iso Press*

40kg x 12, 60kg x 10 x 2

*Incline Pec Deck*

40lb x 7-10 x 3

*DB Side Laterals Drop set x 3*

25lb x 8-10 drop 5kg x 20

1at set was pretty easy....3rd was soooooooo fcking painful...in a good way!!!!!

*Superset*

*Iso Shoulder Press*

40kg x 15

60kg x 10, 8

*Reverse Pec Dec Rear Delts*

48lb x 15 drop 24lb x 20

50lb x 7-9 drop 36lb x 20 x 2

Finished of with tri press on the cables into reverse grip tri pulls for 3 sets.

Felt GOOOOOOOOOOOOOD!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Hmm, might give the lateral drops a go on thursday, looks like fun!

Maybe the pump will carry on into my graduation on friday. Should be fun - measured up for my superhero cape in Easter, and my chest measurement has gone up an inch since then :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Hmm, might give the lateral drops a go on thursday, looks like fun!
> 
> Maybe the pump will carry on into my graduation on friday. Should be fun - *measured up for my superhero cape* in Easter, and my chest measurement has gone up an inch since then :lol:


Why do I find this slightly worrying....have you heard of a comic called Kick Ass? Look it up and you will see what I mean.

With the drop sets....no f*nnying about....the last 10 reps were ridiculous so pick weights that just let you do the 1st set...then die through the next 2:thumb:


----------



## Dawn

Dave and I did lateral drop sets in our last shoulder workout. They were aching like mad for 4 days after. Bloody agony reaching up to the shelves in supermarket  Try the drop sets on the front laterals too with the disc but on the last leg do the steering wheel motion!!! I was laughing in agony!


----------



## ElfinTan

It is a curious kind of pain isn't it lol? It's kind of like calves!


----------



## RACK

That session looks vomit inducing! I'm going to have to try it!


----------



## ElfinTan

RACK said:


> That session looks vomit inducing! I'm going to have to try it!


It's the 1st time in AGES that my shoulders are actually sore! Lee has amazing shoulders and when she competed they were just ridiculous...so I figure it won't do me any harm to do what the lady says for a while!


----------



## ElfinTan

Not arguing if the result is this ffs


----------



## winger

I wish my training partner looked like that. :drool:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hehehehehe!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Back n bi's battered and will update tomorrow for anyone remotely interested!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Back n bi's battered and will update tomorrow for anyone remotely interested!


Always read your journal Tan  xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Always read your journal Tan  xxx


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Then just for you Lindyloo!

*Pulls Ups* - Shoulder width

BW x 10

Handle Grip 2 x 10

*Superset*

*
Wide Handle Grip Lat PD's (15lb pl)*

*
*6pl x 12

8pl x 10

10pl x 8

*SA Lat PD's*

*
*40lb x 10-12 x 3

*DB Hyperextensions over Preacher Bench with Wide Row*

*
*25lb DB's x 10

Took a bit of getting used to but was a very suitable movement for me and fck me I could feel it. Stood behind a low preacher - bend forward from hips, DB's in hand - long stretch on the lats then are you hyper extend bring the DB's round in a widish arc to hip level pulling the elbows back.

*Bi's*

*
Giant Set - Rotating Start*

*
Standing Cable Curl*

*
OH Cable Curl*

*
Preacher Curl*

*
weights 20lb - 60lb (depending on exercise and where in the set)*

*
reps 6 - 15*

*
*

*
*Finished of with a bit of flabs.

Weight this morning was 70kg. Slow loss on scales but definitely looking leaner...now note I didn't say lean hahahaha!!!! Diet is dead easy to stick to so happy days!


----------



## Gym Bunny

I always read your journal too Tan! It really makes me wanna go train, even if I fail to make intelligent/coherent comments on occassion.

I definitely wanna come and be killed with you. BTW lady 70kg isn't the huge amount you think it is. I weigh considerably more than that. If you need the giggle I'll PM it to you. No way am I revealing that on the open forum! :lol:

Tried the butt busters and my ass keeps seizing up at inconvient moments. I shall make this a regular home training this. Butt busters then GHR until I face plant...oh what a great way to spend the evening. :bounce:


----------



## Linny

Woooo tit's & ass brigade free :thumb: .....really need to sit down and sort out my diary so I can come and play at your house again .....

Ended up getting colon cleanse Tan lol hopefully it will work as hot sweats and sicky feeling while doing heavy leg work isn't very nice when it's not because of the weights xxx :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> I always read your journal too Tan! It really makes me wanna go train, even if I fail to make intelligent/coherent comments on occassion.
> 
> I definitely wanna come and be killed with you. BTW lady 70kg isn't the huge amount you think it is. I weigh considerably more than that. If you need the giggle I'll PM it to you. No way am I revealing that on the open forum! :lol:
> 
> Tried the butt busters and my ass keeps seizing up at inconvient moments. I shall make this a regular home training this. Butt busters then GHR until I face plant...oh what a great way to spend the evening. :bounce:


GB - My weight on the scales really doesn't mean anything it's how i look. Scale weight is just one indicator. The fatbuttometer is the real measuring stick hahaha and it's on a pretty high reading at the mo.



Linny said:


> Woooo tit's & ass brigade free :thumb: .....really need to sit down and sort out my diary so I can come and play at your house again .....
> 
> Ended up getting colon cleanse Tan lol hopefully it will work as hot sweats and sicky feeling while doing heavy leg work isn't very nice when it's not because of the weights xxx :lol:


Hahahaha...you know it kid. Just had Ms Mullin give me a look over and reconfirmed shoulders, hams and glutes NEED to be prioritised so they will be given days of their very own and I might even be throwing in back with quads just to keep them ticking over til the butt, ass and boulders catch up. Even been recommended to drop the deads coz of my thick waist...GUTTED lol. Learned loads today though. Needs must mate....needs must. Will definitely sort out about hooking up even if it's just for coffee. Make sure you get yourself flushed out and get them greens in. Have to say you soooo much more chilled at the moment...less..er...manic hahahahaha!!!! I'm liking it Kid x

Well for those that haven't yet fallen asleep or ventured off in search of t*ts and ass...I had the absolute pleasure today of training with Ms Mullin whose physique I not only think is THE dogz bollx but who I am proud to be able to call a friend....unless she is making me do 4 sets of two lengths of the gym walking lunges...then I think she really is the devil's spawn:whistling: Funny thing that we did nothing fancy but letting someone else take the lead and just jigging around exercise order, sets, rep range has a WHOLE different effect on the muscle!

We did -

Leg Extensions x 3

Leg Press - Sissy squats x 3

Walking Lunges x 4

Leg Extentions - holding at top of each rep and really sqeeeeezing x 2

Butt Busters

An so the weekend begins!


----------



## hackskii

10 pullups for a girl is very impressive.


----------



## Gym Bunny

See Tan you're awesome! :rockon:


----------



## Linny

Why thank u kind lady lol yup more chilled in a better place now with my brain , really hope the pipes clear soon haha.....also have to sort out a regular massage with u too!!

As for prioritising you know it makes sense chuckle, I'd be ****ed off about the deads though, understand what she means about the thick waist my middle is quite thick with the squats n deads. My bi's n tri's get there own special day shoulders too, then again we could be synthol babes pmsl xxx haha:thumb:


----------



## Linny

Forgot chick the DVD of the Great Lohani competing is wingin it's way to me :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cool bananas!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Dragged from the depths...but still here!!!!!

Hams and Glutes battered yesterday!

After a couple of warm ups we did heavy seated leg curls 4 x8-10 ca 100-120lb. Nice and strict - holding at the top.

Squat machine Good mornings 50kg-70kg 10-12 x 4

Nordics and GHR 3 x average 20 reps

SLDL with DB's 45lb, 55lb, 65lb min 10 reps

Walking lunges 15kg bar two lengths of the gym which is around 40m for two sets....they were a killer.

Butt busters & 65lb pevlic raises to finish.

No time to fck about now....things need to step up a gear. Got until January to sort thing out that need sorting. Priority hams, glutes and shoulders & calves. Taking a back seat for a while will be quads, back and chest so can catch up to them. Heavy deads off for a while and replaced with weighted hypers....all needs must!


----------



## Gym Bunny

How on earth do you do weighted pelvic raises? :huh:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

whats happening in january matey?!


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> How on earth do you do weighted pelvic raises? :huh:


Shoulders on a bench, feet planted on floor so hips and shoulders level, feet just shoulder width apart, fold a big towel up and put over your pelvis area, plonk a big fck off DB on it, drop ass to ground the SQUEEEEEEEZE the glutes to raise the pelvis.... Good old 'Lets do the time warp....' styley



Incredible Bulk said:


> whats happening in january matey?!


Get my ass ready to make a total t*t of myself on stage buddy. If I don't do it now I never will.

Shoulders yesterday. Have had conflicting advice for shoulder building so I will be trying both out over periods of time to see what works for me as both methods have worked for each of these individuals. 8 week stints for each! For the mo it's high rep supers and drops.

*Shoulders*

Side laterals 25lb x 8/8/8 Drop 5kg x 20/20/30

Superset 10kg plate front raise x 8/8/6

*Iso Shoulder Press*

*
*40kg x 12

60kg x 10

80kg x 7

40kg x 25

*Reverse Pec Dec*

*
*2 x drop 50lb x 8/40lb x 8/20lb x 20/30

Just little arms in about half an hour!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Shoulders on a bench, feet planted on floor so hips and shoulders level, feet just shoulder width apart, fold a big towel up and put over your pelvis area, plonk a big fck off DB on it, drop ass to ground the SQUEEEEEEEZE the glutes to raise the pelvis.... Good old 'Lets do the time warp....' styley
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> Get my ass ready to make a total t*t of myself on stage buddy. If I don't do it now I never will.
> 
> While you make a tit out of yourself i'll be making a **** out of myself.....i'll hold yer hand chick, and push you on before me
> 
> Shoulders yesterday. Have had conflicting advice for shoulder building so I will be trying both out over periods of time to see what works for me as both methods have worked for each of these individuals. 8 week stints for each! For the mo it's high rep supers and drops.
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> Side laterals 25lb x 8/8/8 Drop 5kg x 20/20/30
> 
> Superset 10kg plate front raise x 8/8/6
> 
> *Iso Shoulder Press*
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 80kg x 7
> 
> 40kg x 25
> 
> *Reverse Pec Dec*
> 
> 2 x drop 50lb x 8/40lb x 8/20lb x 20/30
> 
> Just little arms in about half an hour!


I only feel it working on drops chick x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

GREAT STUFF!

What show have you lined up? is the 2010 calender announced yet for NABBA?


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> I only feel it working on drops chick x


Sometimes just going for the burn proves counter productive so it's just trial and error!

Arms given a wee blast alond with calves. Will probably only do my arms every 14 days.


----------



## jw007

*ALPHA 6*

*DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


----------



## ElfinTan

jw007 said:


> *ALPHA 6*
> 
> *DRIVE BY* :gun_bandana:


Shut the door on ya way our mate!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Shut the door on ya way our mate!


Now now, that's redundant, Joe doesn't open doors he knocks them down. :lol:

You will not make a tit of yourself on stage...you'll rock. Anymore of this negativity missy and I will be seriously displeased! :rockon:


----------



## Linny

Incredible Bulk said:


> GREAT STUFF!
> 
> What show have you lined up? is the 2010 calender announced yet for NABBA?


Yep it's out :thumbup1:

http://www.nabba.co.uk/competitions/index.html


----------



## Linny

Gym Bunny said:


> You will not make a tit of yourself on stage...you'll rock. Anymore of this negativity missy and I will be seriously displeased! :rockon:


GB it's the shoes, unfortunately hob nail boots don't do the trick with a cheese grater stuck up yer jacksie, not quite the same stage presence


----------



## Gym Bunny

Linny said:


> GB it's the shoes, unfortunately hob nail boots don't do the trick with a cheese grater stuck up yer jacksie, not quite the same stage presence


I am sure we could find Tan high heeled hob nail boots...... :lol:

Linny you planning on competing too?


----------



## Linny

Gym Bunny said:


> I am sure we could find Tan high heeled hob nail boots...... :lol:
> 
> Linny you planning on competing too?


Lol thats a fine plan GB :whistling:

Of course, who else would be brave enough to push Tan on :beer:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Linny said:


> Lol thats a fine plan GB :whistling:
> 
> Of course, who else would be brave enough to push Tan on :beer:


That rocks! Seriously seriously...arrrrgh! Why am I stuck in Germany. Right. Need to start planing next year so I can come and see all the comps I want. :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

I will have you know I spent all of Saturday in them there high heeled shoes so NER Ok...not quite the hooker heel ones but I have made the decision not to wear them anyway as no need because of the fecking Bambi legs :thumb: I actually now have quite an unsual collection of shooooz!

Plan is to aim for NABBA and there are a couple of other shows around that time 'ish' that will be taken into consideration too so look out for Tim & Brian the Trannies from oooopt North!!!! :rockon:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> I will have you know I spent all of Saturday in them there high heeled shoes so NER Ok...not quite the hooker heel ones but I have made the decision not to wear them anyway as no need because of the fecking Bambi legs :thumb: I actually now have quite an unsual collection of shooooz!
> 
> Plan is to aim for NABBA and there are a couple of other shows around that time 'ish' that will be taken into consideration too so look out for Tim & Brian the Trannies from oooopt North!!!! :rockon:


I wore mine for 2 mins, attempted a few poses and got killer roll on the floor cramp :whistling:

NABBA 16th May Timothia :thumbup1:

I think we should design our make up like this Timothia


----------



## anabolic ant

laughing at the pic above,hehe!!!

woo,how you doing miss...havent been around here for a while...but seems like you are bang on with those lovely poundages...and i did read that your hitting the stage in jan...thats great stuff...if anyone can you can!!!!

sounds like your coping easy with the diet!!!!

all things bright n beatiful(not breaking into hymm) then...keep up the hard work miss!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> I wore mine for 2 mins, attempted a few poses and got killer roll on the floor cramp :whistling:
> 
> NABBA 16th May Timothia :thumbup1:
> 
> I think we should design our make up like this Timothia


Bri - they are just TOO high for me....arch of my foot cramps up...whats the fecking point! But I have to say I did 'trailer trash' denim cut offs with heels on Sat...LOVED it. Will get pic next time lol.

That makeup isn't far off



anabolic ant said:


> laughing at the pic above,hehe!!!
> 
> woo,how you doing miss...havent been around here for a while...but seems like you are bang on with those lovely poundages...and i did read that your hitting the stage in jan...thats great stuff...if anyone can you can!!!!
> 
> sounds like your coping easy with the diet!!!!
> 
> all things bright n beatiful(not breaking into hymm) then...keep up the hard work miss!!!


Will start starvation in Jan to do NABBA in May with Brian aka Lin hahaha! Hence change in training too as mentioned. Will have to leave a few of the things I love for the greater picture....mega deads will be resumed mid May lol....if I can last that long hahahaha!


----------



## Ak_88

Hows everything going young lady - anything eventful gone on in my absence?


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Bri - they are just TOO high for me....arch of my foot cramps up...whats the fecking point! But I have to say I did 'trailer trash' denim cut offs with heels on Sat...LOVED it. Will get pic next time lol.
> 
> That makeup isn't far off
> 
> LOL u fruitbat
> 
> Will start starvation in Jan to do NABBA in May with Brian aka Lin hahaha! Hence change in training too as mentioned. Will have to leave a few of the things I love for the greater picture....mega deads will be resumed mid May lol....if I can last that long hahahaha!


If not May chuck there's always shows later in the year, but it has to be nxt year for both of us.......do they do an over 40's for tranny's?? coz that'll be me n thee :lol: :lol: xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Hows everything going young lady - anything eventful gone on in my absence?


It's been tough going without you Mukka!

Lin -Maybe we could start a trend lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

Was supposed to be quads today but decided to do a swifty on back instead as am training hams and glutes on Sat with Ms Grice and I just know she is going to batter me so decided to keep my legs as painfree as possible til then so I don't pish meself!

Back was a bit higgle piggle as it was quite busy as I trained later and still not really worked out what I'm doing now that deads are out....was like a wee lost lamb lol.

*Close Handle Grip Chins*

*
*BW 2 x 8

*Wide Grip*

*
*1 x 7

*Handle Grip Lat PD's*

*
*105lb x 10

135lb x 10

150lb x 8 drop 105lb x 8

*Hypers with DB Row at the Top*

*
*25lbers x 10, 8, 8 - each set repped out on BW

*SALPD's*

*
*50lb x 12, 10, 10

Cardio today was walking into work which takes 50min over field and dale lol

Feeling leaner but no lighter and official weigh in tomorrow but I very much doubt the scales will have moved lol


----------



## Linny

What the chuff are *SALPD's :laugh: seasonal a r s e lips pretend deads:confused1: * :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## Linny

Scales have gone up for me lol I think I have Timothia dieting syndrome, I'm shrinking but the scales are heavier, I must be more full of shi te than I thought :cool2:


----------



## Dawn

Sing the following in a childlike manner

#Rachel's gonna kill you, Rachel's gonna kill you#


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Sing the following in a childlike manner
> 
> #Rachel's gonna kill you, Rachel's gonna kill you#


I wonder if anyone has actually died of gluteal exhaustion? :confused1:

SALPD - straight arm lat pull downs!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

I think Lins version sounds more fun :lol:

Got any boulder-busting exercises you can inflict on me Tan? I'm off for Delts and Bi's in an hour


----------



## Linny

Dawn said:


> Sing the following in a childlike manner
> 
> #Rachel's gonna kill you, Rachel's gonna kill you#


LOL are you watching from the side lines Dawn 



ElfinTan said:


> I wonder if anyone has actually died of gluteal exhaustion? :confused1:
> 
> Nope your the 1st:lol:
> 
> SALPD - straight arm lat pull downs!!!! oh ffs


----------



## caz

Thought i would pop in and say Hi! Hi!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hiya Hunny!

Well seems like ages since I've posted in here. I think I did chest on friday - dcline BB press 70kg x 6 reps was the most memorable things about it. Got my glutes and hams batterered on Saturday, pretty much same stuff that i already do but different order and a few different ideas thrown in. Will be doing hams and glutes in a slightly different order.

Boulders today and just waiting for PP to get bac from tesco with a couple of double expressos so we can have a Zebedee on speed session.

Oh....and had ostrich for tea last night and rather nice it was too!


----------



## ElfinTan

Shoulders well and truely done!

*Side Laterals*

*
*25lb x 8 drop 5kg plates x min 20 reps - forced/assisted/rest paused...just finish the feckers and burn!

*DB Press*

*
*25lb x 12

30lb x 10

35lb x 8

40lb x 6 drop 25lb x 5

*Reverse Peck Dec*

*
*50lb x 8 drop 40lb x 8 drop 20lb x 20-30 reps x 2

*Abs*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Gym Bunny

YOu don't like your shoulders very much do you? I think that session would have made me puke.

What you doing for abs these days?


----------



## ElfinTan

I actually really enjoy these shoulder sessions....they will be HUGE when I've finished with them lol!

For abs I just do a variety of stuff, usually 3 exercises 10 - 20 reps, cables, machines, leg raises....usual sort of thing and nowt special or technical!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> I actually really enjoy these shoulder sessions....*they will be HUGE when I've finished with them lol!*
> 
> For abs I just do a variety of stuff, usually 3 exercises 10 - 20 reps, cables, machines, leg raises....usual sort of thing and nowt special or technical!


You think! :thumb:

Sounds like a lot more than I do. Oh bother.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ostrich? whats it taste like? (dont say chicken or orstrich!!)


----------



## ElfinTan

Filet steak! Really nice and super lean. Apparently they sell it at Makro so I've applied for a card!


----------



## Uriel

need to train just to do the wish bone on them!

(spam control.....mission complete!)


----------



## ElfinTan

Uriel said:


> need to train just to do the wish bone on them!
> 
> (spam control.....mission complete!)


 :thumb:

Not stopped today from walking in the gym at 12 -

12.30 - PT

2pm - massage

3pm - train & cardio

5pm - massage

had a wee lull here and managed some cooked food lol

7pm - PT

8pm - PT

So all in all a pretty full day lol

*Calves & Quads*

*Standing CR* 10lb (i think plates)

6pl x 20 warm up

10pl x 15

15pl x 15

20pl x 8 x 2 - these KILL my back will have to stop them the compression really isn't good.

*Seated* - again thing they are 10lbers

6pl x 15

10pl x 10

15pl x 10 x 2

*BB Squats - not done them for yonks so nice and easy nut lovely and low!*

*
*bar x 20

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

*Staggered Leg Press*

*
*145kg x 10 x 3 - last set repped out with normal stance then did a final 20 repper close feet to burn the quads.

*Superset*

*
Leg Extensions - Sissy Squats*

*
*60lb x 8 x 3 - BW 3 x 10

I did a set of butt busters just to keep them burning lol. This ass needs work but it will be so fecking worth it!

Pisher is I think I'm feeling wee cold symptoms which are kind of hovering in the background....will have to wait and see. Fingers crossed nothing serious....I don't 'do' ill!!!!!


----------



## Dawn

I feel the symptoms too, must be something in the air


----------



## ElfinTan

I just hope it lingers then fecks off....going to Ireland next week for Aine's wedding!

The last thing you want now is a cold but this last week you will feel a bit poo so hopefully it's just that Hun!


----------



## ElfinTan

Back n Bi's

*Chins SS With Lat PD's (15lb pl) x 3*

*
*BW 5-9 - 6pl, 8pl, 10pl drop 6 pl x 6-8

*Wide Grip Low Pulley Row SS With SALPD's x 4*

*
*40lb, 50lb, 60lb, 80lb x 10-12 - 40lb x 10-12

*Hypers With Row dropped into Weighted Hypers into BW Hypers - keeping the contraction on lower back the whole time so quite a small movement and minimising hams and glutes.*

*
5kg plates to row, into 10kg plate into BW.*

*Preacher Curl *

*
*20lb x 12

30lb x 10

40lb x 8

50lb x very few lol so Mr G helped with a couple of negatives.

*DB Curls*

*
*25lb x 20

30lb x 10 drop 25lb x 10 x 2

*OH Cable Curls*

*
*60lb x 8 drop 40lb x 6

E Finito!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hams & Glutes - trying slightly different order of things to see how it works!

*Butt Buster x 1*

*
Seated Ham Curls*

*
*50lb x 12

70lb x 10

80lb x 8

100lb x 6 (3 assisted with slow negs)

*Walking Lunges*

*
*15kg x 24 paces(which is a length of the gym) x 6

*Lying Ham Curls*

*
*30lb x 10

40lb x 8

50lb x 6 (last 3 assisted and forced negs)

*DB RDL's (kept on hams and glutes) - Pevlic Raise*

*
*50lb dumbells x 12 - 65lb dumbell x 15

60lb x 10, 10 - 65lb x 15,10

*Butt Busters x 1*

*
*

*
*Wanted to stick GHR in there but would have been serious over kill!

:rockon:


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey! me, myself and I lol!!!!!

*Chest n Tri's*

*Decline BB Bench*

*
*Warm up with bar x 20

30kg x 12

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

*Incline DB Press*

*
*25lb warm up x 15

35lb x 10

40lb x 8

*Single Arm Cable High Crossover*

*
*30lb x 10

40lb x 8-10 x 3

*Tri Bar Incline Skulls*

*
*10kg x 12

15kg x 10

17.5 x 10

*Single Arm Lying DB Extensions (Bringing DB diwn to opposite side of the head - elbow angled over the neck)*

*
*6kg x 8-10 x 4

*Reverse Grip Press Down - extending away from the body*

*
*4olb x 12

50lb x 10

60lb x 8

*Superset With Rope Kickbacks (two handed)*

*
*20lb repped drop 10lb repped!

Pecs looked nice and full and tri's pumped to fck.

Good weeks training - jolly pleased.

Again not a bean difference in weight but certainly looking like some muscles been packed on somehow so happy days!

Now am comfy owner of a pair of jeans that fit....even happier fcking days!


----------



## Ak_88

I generally lurk if not posting, so don't feel so lonely 

I long for the day i can get back into a pair of jeans, trying to find something i can get around my **** is a thing of the past it seems :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> I generally lurk if not posting, so don't feel so lonely
> 
> I long for the day i can get back into a pair of jeans, trying to find something i can get around my **** is a thing of the past it seems :lol:


It seems I have many lurkers lol :tongue:

I did have to get Better Bodies jeans - the ladies version of Gasp - well worth it....will post pic....not quite t*ts n ass but the closes this journal comes to it hahahaha!

AK - try Gap 'worker' jeans! Fit ass and legs AND different leg length!


----------



## Linny

Tan have you seen the better bodies cargo pants, really nice fit bit pricey but they fit!!! :thumb:

Have you got a Costco card, can put you on mine if you ain't got one chuck 

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Tan have you seen the better bodies cargo pants, really nice fit bit pricey but they fit!!! :thumb:
> 
> Have you got a Costco card, can put you on mine if you ain't got one chuck
> 
> xxx


Had the cargo's for ages Hun lol! Alreay got the Costco...only wanted the Makro for osterich...which they didn't fcking have in today lol! :cursing:


----------



## Linny

This is a good site 

http://www.alternativemeats.co.uk/default.asp?s=t5scy8117485&

Will try and find the other one chuck x


----------



## Linny

There yer go :thumbup1:

http://www.osgrow.com/?document=3


----------



## ElfinTan

LOL....yeah I found loads of sites but seemd easier just to pop to Makro....silly me ;0)


----------



## ElfinTan

Going to Ireland to a wedding on Wednesday so will be away for a couple of days so trained shoulders this morning.

Did a few laterals and RC for warm ups then straight into working sets -

*DB Side Lats x 3*

25lb x 8-10 drop 5kg x 25-30

*Shoulder Press Machine*

*
*40lb x 12 warm up

70lb x 10

100lb x 8

130lb x 4 drop 70lb x 4 drop 40lb x 5 = fckt

*Reverse Pec Dec*

*
*40lb x 10 warm up

50lb x 8 drop 40lb x 6-8 drop 20lb x 25-30

Done and well and truely dusted. Certainly feel like this type of training is working for my shoulders. The drop sets are excruciating, 1st 10 reps of 1st drop are just about managable on the 1st set but then it's just pain and grit and repping in 5's with TP JUST keeping things moving. Will keep this up. Had a couple of comments on my back today which was jolly nice....now just need the comments on my soon to be HUGE delts LMFAO.

Off to BNBF Northern this afternoon to watch some friends compete. Our wee Dawny and the ever gorgeous Claire will be there kicking ass:thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Enjoy some proper Guinness!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I think that could be a jolly fine idea. Wedding is a bit of a hippy hand fastening thingy in a field so lots of long hair and 'tididdleyi' kind of dancing


----------



## ares1

Youre delts are HUGE! :lol:

How was the BNBF Nothern?


----------



## Beklet

Nice - dropsets are bloody evil but gave me a good kicking lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> Youre delts are HUGE! :lol:
> 
> How was the BNBF Nothern?


Awe.....thanks hahahahaha!!!! One day Sweetie....one day

BNBF was a good show as usual. They are always superbly organised and run and Vicky McCann is just brilliant at MC'ing and is full of enthusiasm for each competitor. Our own gorgeous Claire Harper won the Miss Figure and Dawn took 3rd in ladies physique so jolly well done to them.

Bek's these drops are killers and really seem to be doing the trick!

*So Glams n Boots*

Just warmed them through with 4 sets of incline ham curl 8-12 reps - 10/20/30/40lb.

*Butt Busters x 1*

*
Walking Lunges x 3 x 45lb dumbells each hand full length of gym (24ish paces) KILLERS*

*
GHR x 3*

*
*4-5 bodyweight then 10-12 with stick

*DB Rom Deads SS Pelvic Raise 60lbDB*

*
*45lb/60lb/60lb x 10-12 / 10-15 reps

*Butt Busters*

Will do back and bi's tomorrow and that should see us through til Sunday!!!


----------



## ares1

urggghhhhh carbwhore no like walking lunges...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

urggghhhhh IB no like walking lunges... lol


----------



## ElfinTan

urggghhhhh ET no like walking lunges... lol ....but I do like what they are doing to my asserooney!


----------



## winger

Post that asserooney up. Hi Tan.


----------



## Ak_88

Am i letting myself in for a world of pain doing lunges on Thursday then? 

When you off to Ireland Tan?


----------



## ElfinTan

Winger....come on...you know this journal is gratuitous ass free...might show me back but that's about it lol.

AK - lunges are the law for me at the moment. The 45's for 12 strides each leg which is one length of the gym....working up to 2 lengths then up the weight lol. Off the feckity feck land tomorrow lunch time and back on Saturday.

Ok....diet is real clean and have gained 2 lbs...scales today was 73kg...go figure hahahaha. Not weighed this much since I was pregnant but had comments that am looking leaner....however the mind feck brigade are in so am not sure if am feeling big or fat hahhaha!

So back and bi's today.

*Chins / wide handle grip lat PD's*

BW x 7-10/ 60lb x 15, 105 x 8, 150lb x 6

*Wide hadle bar Low Rows*

60lb x 12, 80lb x 10, 100lb x 10

*SALPD*

40lb x 10, 50lb x 10, 60lb x 8

*Various weighted hypers*

3 x 20-30 reps - lumber isolating

*Preachers Curls*

20lb x 15, 40lb x 10, 50lb x 6

*DB Curls*

35lb x 3 drop 30lb x 3 drop 25lb x 6 (reps each arm)

35lb x 4 drop 30lb x 4 drop 25lb x 10 (reps each arm)

35lb x 9 (reps each arm) These were really nice reps and am jolly proud of them. Wrist gave way before bi's.

*OH Cable Curls*

60lb x 10 x 2

Finished off with some ab stuff!


----------



## Dawn

Have a good trip and see you on Sunday x


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Have a good trip and see you on Sunday x


 :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Some current backage -

































And a bit of kitsch trailer trash!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Winger....come on...you know this journal is gratuitous ass free...might show me back but that's about it lol.


Well my Mom always said, the squeaky wheel gets the grease. 

Unless that is some special lighting and camera angle it looks like you put on some serious muscle and lost body fat. Tan, stop looking at the scale and start looking in the mirror.


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Some current backage -


Tan your back looks huge gurl damnnnn :thumb: All the hard, heavy work is payin off, your gonna rock that stage next May :beer: :beer:

xxx


----------



## Ak_88

Looking good mukka, enjoy your hol


----------



## Galtonator

wowzers Tan thats a back!


----------



## ElfinTan

Back from Ireland and knackered!


----------



## dmcc

How was the Fáilte and the Guinness? Was there craic agus ceol?


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> How was the Fáilte and the Guinness? Was there craic agus ceol?


Didn't actually have a Guinness and I think you can get a cream for the other two:whistling:

Had a couple of snifters of Jamesons and hot water last night and sat around chatting shoit til 4 in the morning in a teepee:thumb:. Have eaten and terrible load of crap but had a fab time and met some great peeps. Wedding was TOTALLY non traditional and I took some great pics....jobs these last three days have included, catering for 120 people, wedding photographer, peacemaker, pot wash, teasmaid, staff cook lol!!!!!


----------



## WILD_AMAZON1

Just thought I'd stop by and take a random peek, you're pics stopped me in my tracks, Looking good there Tan, am going to have to pay more attention to your journal :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

WILD_AMAZON1 said:


> Just thought I'd stop by and take a random peek, you're pics stopped me in my tracks, Looking good there Tan, am going to have to pay more attention to your journal :thumb:


Pop in any time you like!


----------



## ares1

wow tan, you're back looks awesome!!! whatever youre doing its defo working :beer:


----------



## winger

It's working for me that's for sure.


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> wow tan, you're back looks awesome!!! whatever youre doing its defo working :beer:


Seems to be huh lol. Just need the rest to catch up with the fecking thing now lol!


----------



## ares1

ElfinTan said:


> urggghhhhh ET no like walking lunges... lol ....but I do like what they are doing to my asserooney!


.... does that explain it lol? :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

CarbWhore said:


> .... does that explain it lol? :lol:


And they are on the agenda tomorrow....45lb DB's again for 24 paces....need to work up to double the length of the gym as one set....it may take some time hahahaha!!!!! Big back and big ass....to go with the huge delts and mahooooosive legs hahahahaha!!!! ...one day....one day!


----------



## ElfinTan

Boulders battered!

*Shoulder Press machine*

*
*30lb x 20

50lb x 12

70lb x 10

100lb x 6

60lb x 20

*DB Side Lats x 3*

*
*25lb x 6-10 drop 5kg,6kg x 20-30

*Reverse Pec Dec*

*
*40lb x 20

50lb x 10,6 drop 40lb x 10, 6 drop 20lb x 20

Shoulders pumped to fck:thumbup1:


----------



## Beklet

Damn that's a good back! Mine's nowhere NEAR as lean!!!

And I'd love to have pumped shoulders - damn my injury, but I'll get there one day!

Lunges sound like hell - I hate lunges, but I'm going to have to do them :crying:


----------



## ElfinTan

It's all fun Beks.....gotta be done. Love training shoulders at the moment and lunges....well who the feck likes them...on the agenda for tomorrow though! Get that booty! As for lean that's a joke but I have to say I spent the time in Ireland eating complete cr*p and managed to stay at 73kg which is knocking on 11st5lb.....so much for wanting to be a skinny minny for my hols huh:lol:


----------



## Gumball

looking brill tan, massive change! Paul better watch out.


----------



## Ak_88

Beklet said:


> Damn that's a good back! Mine's nowhere NEAR as lean!!!
> 
> And I'd love to have pumped shoulders - damn my injury, but I'll get there one day!
> 
> Lunges sound like hell - I hate lunges, but I'm going to have to do them :crying:


I did them for the first time last week, humbling doesn't quite cover it! Prepare to be wobbling about like Bambi on ice both during and after them :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gumball said:


> looking brill tan, massive change! Paul better watch out.


Aye....giving him a run for his money hahahaha NOT



Ak_88 said:


> I did them for the first time last week, humbling doesn't quite cover it! Prepare to be wobbling about like Bambi on ice both during and after them :lol:


But walking lunges are 'girlie' exercise:whistling:

Ham and glutes well and truly battered. You know it's going well when you almst make yourself AND your training partner gip<<<<<<<this colour!

*Ankle Weight Butt Busters** x 1*

*
2 x 20 reps on seated hams to warm them through.....then down to business.*

*
*

*
**Walking Lunge**s - *

*
45lb DB's each hand - full gym length (22-24 paces) x 3*

*
**SLDL DB's*

*
45lb (each hand) x 12*

*
55lb x 12*

*
65lb x 10*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
20lb x 10*

*
30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 8*

*
50lb x 6*

*
30lb x 5 then 5 forced negatives*

*
**Pelvic Raise*

*
**55lb x 10-15 x 3*

*
**Leg Rear Raises with Ankle Weight*

*
**30 reps each leg alternating 10 reps*

*
*

*
DIED:cool2:*

*
*

*
*


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> *
> **Walking Lunge**s - *
> 
> *
> 45lb DB's each hand - full gym length (22-24 paces) x 3*
> 
> *
> *


I used to do these many years ago with the 45 lb db's as well and I hated those more than any other exercise. Good job Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I used to do these many years ago with the 45 lb db's as well and I hated those more than any other exercise. Good job Tan.


There was a wee bit of swearing and wobbling going on....but we did them:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> But walking lunges are 'girlie' exercise:whistling:


And when you've got a glass back/hip/whatever the fck is wrong with me they're touted as a grand way to strengthen up that posterior chain 

What're pelvic raises? Google throws up something that looks like Gluteal bridges but i can't see how you'd weight them?


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> And when you've got a glass back/hip/whatever the fck is wrong with me they're touted as a grand way to strengthen up that posterior chain
> 
> *I was being VERY sarcastic here my dear!*  *there is feck all girlie about them*!!!!
> 
> What're pelvic raises? Google throws up something that looks like Gluteal bridges but i can't see how you'd weight them?


Pelvic raise = shoulders on a bench, feet shoulder width apart at 90degs, I guess this does look like a bridge), fold towel up and place on faff, plonk dumbell on towel. - drop ass to floor and then to raise squeeze the cheeks...think pelvic thrust ala Time Warp


----------



## Uriel

was a radom fly by to see if Tan and her lad had been to the Bulldog Bash as I recall they have HAMC buds...

Anyway, Ace back Tan, very strong looking


----------



## ElfinTan

Uriel said:


> was a radom fly by to see if Tan and her lad had been to the Bulldog Bash as I recall they have HAMC buds...
> 
> Anyway, Ace back Tan, very strong looking


No we were in Ireland and didn't get back til Saturday AND would you believe it I've never been but something always comes up (usually PG dieting hahahaha). I am pretty determined to go next year although PG isn't into so many people in one place....not the best people person. My HAMC buds did say just come with us....FFS Tan it's not like anything will happen to you with us....and tis true I could not be in safer company lol:whistling:


----------



## Uriel

ElfinTan said:


> No we were in Ireland and didn't get back til Saturday AND would you believe it I've never been but something always comes up (usually PG dieting hahahaha). I am pretty determined to go next year although PG isn't into so many people in one place....not the best people person. My HAMC buds did say just come with us....FFS Tan it's not like anything will happen to you with us....and tis true I could not be in safer company lol:whistling:


I usually take in a bike meet or 2 a year too. I recall you mentioning the Angels on here and saw the wedding pics on ripped Glutes where it looked like a couple of Full Patch lads were there.

Not been to the B Bash myself but it's one I need to do, always admire the Angels full on style for years (amongst other things) - mean to be a top weekend:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah we do have some good friends and they very kindly helped alot with the wedding including the lending of a back garden for the location. We class a couple fo them as very good friends...the kind you can count on one hand and are few and far between. Maybe we'll cross paths at a rally sometime lol....probably by a food stand rather than the beer tent hahahaha!

Nice steady back and bi session with the lovely company of R Robisco. FFS do wish the lower half of me would catch up with the top half....am deffo a body of two halves...top half doing pretty ok....bottom half really not doing that well...or is just too covered in fat to see what the feck is going on lol...anyway...training was -

*Pull Ups into Wide handle Grip Pulls Downs** (15lb plates)*

*
bw x 10/9/7 - 4pl x 8, 7pl x 6,5*

*
**Finished with one set lat PD's*

*
9pl x 6*

*
**Wide Handle Grip Low Pulley Row/ SALPD's*

*
50lb x 10, 70lb x 10, 90lb x 10/ 40lb x 8-10 x 3*

*
**Hyper + Row into weighted hypers into BW Hypers*

*
3 x 20-30 reps*

*
**Preacher Machine Curls*

*
20lb x 12, 30lb x 12, 40lb x 10, 50lb x 6*

*
**Standing DB Curl*

*
25lb(each hand) x 24 (12 reps each side)*

*
30lb x 18*

*
35lb x 12*

*
35lb x 10 drop 25lb x 10*

*
**OH Cable Curls*

*
60lb x 8*

*
40lb x 15*

*
*

*
*All done and dusted. Glutes and hams today are a tad on the sore side....should fcking hope so after yesterdays battering:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

I love it how you say...'a nice STEADY session'...yet my lower back is screaming!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I love it how you say...'a nice STEADY session'...yet my lower back is screaming!!


Yeah but you did some big boy rack kinda pulls that me as a weak and pathetic woman folk dint do! :whistling:


----------



## RACK

Only just seen the back pics. Very impressive Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

RACK said:


> Only just seen the back pics. Very impressive Tan!


Cheers...we're doing our best here

*Chest & Tri's*

*Decline BB Bench*

20kg x 15

30kg x 12

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

Some grand spots here from Robisco

*Incline DB Press*

30lb x 12

35lb x 10

45lb x 8 (should have gone heavier on these but still not a bad set)

*Single Arm Cable Crosses*

30-40l x 10-12 x 4 - forgot how good these are.

*Incline Tri Bar Skulls*

10kg+bar x 12

20kg+bar x 10

25kg+bar x 8

*Cross Body Lying Tri Extensions* with DB's

7kg x 10

8kg x 10

9kg x 8 x 2

*Underhand Cable Press Down (away from the body)*

*
*30lb x 12

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

All done. Am loving this chest workout. I have to say the twinge in my pec has made me have to change the training and it really does look like it's been a good thing...pecs appear to be growing by the week...but there again it could all be illusion lol!!!! Am still weighing in at between 72-73kg


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Blooody 'eck tan, some great thickness on your traps and middle back!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Blooody 'eck tan, some great thickness on your traps and middle back!!!!!!!!!!!!


Jolly kind of you to say so sir x


----------



## rs007

Looking good :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

fook sake Tan!!!! thats a massive change since when we saw you just at the brits!!!!

its all in the secret bakery goods i tells ya!!! lol


----------



## ElfinTan

weeman said:


> fook sake Tan!!!! thats a massive change since when we saw you just at the brits!!!!
> 
> its all in the secret bakery goods i tells ya!!! lol


Yeah cakes laced with GH hahahahaha!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Nice benching mukka :thumb:

Do you find decline alright on your shoulders? I found i couldn't set them properly (if i don't get them set i get RC pains, fun!) because of the angle of the bench. Infact the only time i seem to be able to set them properly is on flat benching


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah cakes laced with GH hahahahaha!!!!!! :whistling:


i've only had the ones laced with jam.....


----------



## jw007

tried to rep your back

But alas rep whoring has left me depleted

I owe you one


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Nice benching mukka :thumb:
> 
> Do you find decline alright on your shoulders? I found i couldn't set them properly (if i don't get them set i get RC pains, fun!) because of the angle of the bench. Infact the only time i seem to be able to set them properly is on flat benching


yeah the decline is fine on my shoulder. I never use a steep incline/decline because I don't think there is any need to, just the slight angle variation is enough. Could it be you are going too steep? The only problem I have is that I need a spotter to take the bar off and rerack because I'm too short lol.



robisco11 said:


> i've only had the ones laced with jam.....


Ahaaaaaaa.....you THOUGHT it was jam....it's amazing what a wee bit of sugar and pectin can disguise!!! :whistling:



jw007 said:


> tried to rep your back
> 
> But alas rep whoring has left me depleted
> 
> I owe you one


FFS.....did you lose your way to get in here. I think I may be the only one on here that has never run out of reps hahahaha:whistling:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Some current backage -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a bit of kitsch trailer trash!


Holy hell wummin where did that back come from miss sneaky-pants! :lol:

The plan is defo working for you hey? :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Holy hell wummin where did that back come from miss sneaky-pants! :lol:
> 
> The plan is defo working for you hey? :thumb: :thumb :


I think it came free in a box of Shreddies

As for the plan....well it's either got to work or kill me....and today i think it's the latter hahaha!!! Death by quads ala Paul George! Only finished training about 90 mins ago and they are already sore. He IS the leg daddy!!!!

*Quads*

*Hack Squat*

*
**Sledge x 20 (i have no idea what this weighs but it is pretty heavy)*

*
+10kg x 15*

*
+20kg x 15*

*
+30kg x 15*

*
+35kg x 10*

*
(now these look like nice easy high rep sh*t but trust me when I say that I was blowing out of my jacksy to finish of each of these sets)*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**145kg x 15*

*
195kg x 15*

*
245kg x 15*

*
295kg x 15*

*
(see above with regards to easy high reps....NOT)*

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
**40lb x 12*

*
50lb x 8*

*
60lb x 8*

*
60lb x 6 drop 40lb x 4 drop 20lb x fck knows brain stopped counting and engaged in trying to stop the peeing of oneself!*

*
**BB Squats - **yes squats.....the man is sick*

*
40kg x 12*

*
50kg x 10*

*
55kg x 8*

*
60kg x 6*

*
*

*
*And then I did some calves whilst R Rob did the same quad workout....and did it very well indeed!!!! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

that workout puts a whole new spin on the word pain!!! My legs are absolutely fried!! When you see Paul train, you can see its hard and intense, but until you actually train the same i dont think you realise how hard it is!!

When i came in and went to the hack squat, and he said (with a sadistic smile and grin) do 50 reps, i though he was joking, so i laughed.......i will never test him again!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> that workout puts a whole new spin on the word pain!!! My legs are absolutely fried!! When you see Paul train, you can see its hard and intense, but until you actually train the same i dont think you realise how hard it is!!
> 
> When i came in and went to the hack squat, and he said (with a sadistic smile and grin) do 50 reps, i though he was joking, so i laughed.......i will never test him again!!!


He really is unreal. That's how he goes through training partners like other people go through shoes. They just can't keep the pace up. All the fcking keyboard warriors slagging him off on youtube but non of them would last a month with him......and that's only 4 workouts per body part. makes you realise what a tough workout is is huh?


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> He really is unreal. That's how he goes through training partners like other people go through shoes. They just can't keep the pace up. All the fcking keyboard warriors slagging him off on youtube but non of them would last a month with him......and that's only 4 workouts per body part. makes you realise what a tough workout is is huh?


It certainly does, I've never had a workout like that..ever!! Im surprised anyone can keep up with him tbh, my hat goes of to Shabz for lasting so long lol :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye Shabz has hung in there good style!


----------



## Bettyboo

Christ your back is amazing I wish i could get mine to get like that - well done! x


----------



## ParaManiac

Bettyboo said:


> Christ your back is amazing


all that hanging around on a cross :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> all that hanging around on a cross :whistling:


 :innocent:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> All the fcking keyboard warriors slagging him off on youtube but non of them would last a month with him...


Funny, I could see the intensity of his training on all his videos.

Does he ever train with the Ninepack and his training partner still?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Funny, I could see the intensity of his training on all his videos.
> 
> Does he ever train with the Ninepack and his training partner still?


That's coz you're not a nobby keyboard warrior Mr W. Paul & NP train together whenever they can, so us either making a trip up there or NP comes to us.


----------



## winger

I loved your videos in the past, can we see some more?

I loved the 100 lb db seated military press, damn that's strong.


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll get round to doing more vidz when things slow down a wee bit ;0)


----------



## dale_flex

wow your back is stunning tan! Nice delt workout too, i think i may be stopping by more often!


----------



## ElfinTan

dale_flex said:


> wow your back is stunning tan! Nice delt workout too, i think i may be stopping by more often!


Feel free to pop in any time you like! Delts aren't where I'd like them to be but we're certainly working on it they take Monday training priority o get the battering all nice and fresh:thumbup1:


----------



## FATBOY

nice one tan you have come on in leaps and bounds :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Delts aren't where I'd like them to be


I think you'll find that is the standard place most people keep thier delts. They stop the arms from falling on the floor so I'd leave them there for now at least. :tongue:

........I know, I know, nobody likes a smartass :whistling: :tongue: :whistling: :tongue: :whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

Winger,

I train at Paul's gym about once every two weeks, or they mosey over to my place at weekends. Paul is awesome to train with & has some very interesting movements that always prove to be effective. It gives me a lot of motivation when I see him move poundages that I am nowhere near.

For some reason he likes training with me too.....


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> .
> 
> For some reason he likes training with me too.....


Gee I wonder why?

It's because you are a stud with lots of knowledge and an all around great guy. Nice to see you again and I am still using that routine. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Gee I wonder why?
> 
> It's because you are a stud with lots of knowledge and an all around great guy. Nice to see you again and I am still using that routine. :thumbup1:


And a smart ass!!!!! :whistling: x


----------



## ElfinTan

Decided to do shoulders today instead of hams just to give the wee legs an extra day to recover. Shoulders pretty much the same as the last 4 weeks -

High rep heavy drop sets of side lats.

Shoulder press 8-15 reps x 3 sets so warm up and 2 heavy.

Reverse pec dec (heavier and lower reps this week)

Supersetted with plate front raises.

Finished of with abs.

Weigh in...still 73kg lol.....with abs...and fat ass...go figure hahahahaha!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11

those lat raises really pre exhausted shoulders, pretty intense.

is your routine something like this;

quads+calves

shoulders+abs

hams+glutes

chest+tri's

back+bi's


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> those lat raises really pre exhausted shoulders, pretty intense.
> 
> is your routine something like this;
> 
> quads+calves
> 
> shoulders+abs
> 
> hams+glutes
> 
> chest+tri's
> 
> back+bi's


As close as dammit! But I don't get too hung up about which order....really now depends on how I feel and I prioritise shoulders, hams and glutes, back and bi's are probably strongest for me so I throw that in usually on wednesday but may do it thursday this week and chest on Weds as we did shoulders today and tri's didn't really get a battering....it's all a bit old suprise lol!


----------



## Ak_88

How do you plan that over a training cycle Tan? I'm looking at adding in an extra day and extending my 'training week' by a few extra days, but i'm unsure how to set them out.

Is it one on one off, or two on - one off, two on, one off, one on etc?


----------



## ElfinTan

I just do Mon - Fri basically because that's when we are at work. We get one whole day off away from the gym a week so I am a bit loathe to go in on our 'day off' because you can never just go in and train and always get roped into something else. Ideally I would do day on day off and after our hols I will probably switch to that as I will have just under 3 months left to go hard and heavy and it will be time for a training shake up and I think I'll need the recovery time. Saying that whatever it is I am doing now is working so til it breaks I aint fixing it!

*Hams and Glutes* -with Pam and Rob

*Weighted Butt Busters x 1*

*
Walking Lunges** 45lb DB's x 3 x gym length ca 24 paces*. Pam was practically skipping down with the 45's so we made her do 50lb's on her last set...which she did jolly well.

*Lying Ham Curls*

30lb x 12 - to warm through

50lb x 8,6

*Seated Ham Curls*

heavy set x 10 - already warmed up so just went straight for one heavy set.

*DB SLDL's (partial reps)*

*
*60lb (db each hand) x 12

70lb x 12

80lb x 10

*Weghted Pelvic Lifts*

*
*65lb x 10-12 x 3

*Weighted Butt Busters x 1*

*
Weighted Glute Raise 10 x 3 alternating each leg no rest.*

*
*

*
*And that was that!


----------



## ElfinTan

Just read Robs food list so I thought I'd jot down what I'm eating at the moment.

1 - Small tin of grapefruit

(cardio)

2 - 1 egg ca 8-10 whites, 3 oatcakes

3 - 150g-200g chicken, pro activia thing yoghurt

4 - 2 shedded wheat serving Extreme Whey

TRAIN

5 - 3 caramel snackajax (replacing ricecakes with honey as less messy lol) & serving Extreme Whey

6 - 150g- 200g Chicken & veg (yesterday was roast beetroot)

7 - as meal 1

I'll have a handful of nuts during the day too and cook with olive oil/nut oils.

Pretty boring really and am not being too anal about protein amounts, if I'm hungry I'll have more. Sunday I'll eat what I want withing reason and usually we start the day off with bacon butties:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

how come so many people have grapefruit before morning cardio? what is it thats beneficial about it?


----------



## ElfinTan

It's a PG Tip. Paul always uses it when he get ready for a show but he mixes his with shredded wheat and he NEVER does morning cardio lol. It has some enzyme or other in it (waits for the smart people to name the enzyme so feel free to pop in if you are smart and snooping) that helps with fat burning. has to be tinned though as is something to do with the grapefruit reacting to the tin. There was actually something about this in the paper the other week.


----------



## winger

Snipped from here.

The most important active ingredient in grapefruit that assists us to lose weight is naringin, a flavonoid compound that gives grapefruit its characteristic bitter flavor and barricades the uptake of fatty acids into cells to prevent our bodies from effectively employing carbohydrates.


----------



## ElfinTan

See....I knew I had clever snoopers


----------



## Inggasson

I f'n hate grapefruit. Do you get the same benefits from something tastier like pineapple?


----------



## conanjnr

50 REPS EACH SET!!!!!!! I can't even count to 50 let alone squeeze out 50 reps, who's the weaker sex?


----------



## dale_flex

ElfinTan said:


> *It's a PG Tip*. Paul always uses it when he get ready for a show but he mixes his with shredded wheat and he* NEVER does morning cardio lol.* It has some enzyme or other in it (waits for the smart people to name the enzyme so feel free to pop in if you are smart and snooping) that helps with fat burning. has to be tinned though as is something to do with the grapefruit reacting to the tin. There was actually something about this in the paper the other week.


My god i wish i had Paul's metabolism!! Nice Leg workout tan, those walking lunges sound painfull :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Inggasson said:


> I f'n hate grapefruit. Do you get the same benefits from something tastier like pineapple?


Now I have heard of people using pineapple during their prep but again I don't know if there is science behind it or just as an alternative carb source. If I was to bet I would say something scientific as these chaps usually have good reason.



conanjnr said:


> 50 REPS EACH SET!!!!!!! I can't even count to 50 let alone squeeze out 50 reps, who's the weaker sex?


Yes we are the poor weak feeble lasses in here (well not Rob although he is now getting stick in his journal for doing girlie stuff....I'm pretty sure he knows it's all good for him hahahaha). :whistling:



dale_flex said:


> My god i wish i had Paul's metabolism!! Nice Leg workout tan, those walking lunges sound painfull :thumb:


Such a matabolism is all fine and dandy until you try to pack on the size so always be careful what you wish for. He has tried every way you can think of to do cardio but has come to the conclusion that it males no difference....as long as you do it and do enough and do it consistantly THAT is what counts.

I hate these heavy walking lunges but if they do the job they are supposed to do then that's all good with me!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

my dad has always ate half a grapefruit on his diets and swears by it.... i might ask paul.s and see if i can introduce this myself!

i can imagine pineapple being very high on the sugars?


----------



## ElfinTan

I reckon it would be higher in sugars and the overall carb content would have to be factored in. I know one small tin of grapefruit, drained is less than 20g carbs. I just trying it out really to see what happens. Am also pn 2.5iu's GH EOD and I'll just an ef down me neck pre workout with some coffee or a Red Bull (low sugar obviously) so no other 'fat burners' as such but am getting back on the chronium....kept forgetting to take it lol


----------



## ElfinTan

*Chest & Tri's*

*Decline BB Bench*

*
Bar x 20 warm up*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 8 (?)*

*
80kg x 4 PB*

*
*

*
**Incline DB Press*

*
**30lb x 12*

*
50lb x 8*

*
55lb x 6*

*
*

*
**Incline Pec Dec*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 9*

*
60lb x 7*

*
*

*
**Incline Tri Bar Skull Crushers*

*
**10kg x 12*

*
20kg x 10*

*
25kg x 7*

*
*

*
**Flat Single DB Extensions Across the Centre Line*

*
**8kg x 4 x 8-10*

*
*

*
**Reverse Grip Tri Press - away from the body.*

*
**40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 10 x 2*

*
*

*
**Bent Over Rope Kick Backs*

*
**20lb x 20*

*
*

*
Finished with abs.*

Reallt good session. Feeling quite strong at the moment. The benching felt really good and is the 2nd pb this week. The other was DB deads (which I reckon can be improved on but must make sure that I keep the form spot on and don't just chase the weight). :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny

Fantastic seshes your puttin away chuckle, lovin the pb's and sicko leg smashes:thumbup1:

xx


----------



## Ak_88

Not bad for a wee lass  :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Fab lifting hun! x


----------



## ElfinTan

Aye....it all seems to be ticking over nicely


----------



## ElfinTan

*Quads*

*
**Hack Squat*

*
**Sledge x 30*

*
+10kg x 20*

*
+15kg x 20*

*
+20kg x all I know is it was more than 10 but stopped counting after that lol*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**85kg x 15 *

*
245kg x 10*

*
295kg x 10*

*
345kg x 8,6*

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
**40lb x 12*

*
60lb x 8*

*
70lb x 8*

*
80lb x 5 drop 50lb x 5 drop 20lb x 5ish*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**40kg x 12*

*
60kg x 8*

*
80kg x 5*

*
*

*
*And that was quads well and truly fried. This was a couple fo hours ago and I know have a warm fuzzy eeling in my quads. Best thing is Paul has done is quads too...pretty much the same workout but obviously much heavier lol....means we shall be fit for feck all over weekend hahahaha!  To be seen hobbling around Morrisons around 6ish...please avoid!


----------



## robisco11

395 on the leg press!!! 5 plates a side= 250+ the big lump on top!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> 395 on the leg press!!! 5 plates a side= 250+ the big lump on top!


Bllx ya right!!!! I couldn't remember how many plates we started on hahahaha! Was it 2? I might have to start keeping one of those 'little books' to throw down with my towel and wraps and water and be like the ads!!!!

*Leg Press*

*
**85kg x 15*

*
245kg x 10*

*
295kg x 10*

*
345kg x 10..... did we do 5 sets??? Must have done*

*
395kg x 8,6*


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Bllx ya right!!!! I couldn't remember how many plates we started on hahahaha! Was it 2? I might have to start keeping one of those 'little books' to throw down with my towel and wraps and water and be like the ads!!!!
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> *85kg x 15*
> 
> *245kg x 10*
> 
> *295kg x 10*
> 
> *345kg x 10..... did we do 5 sets??? Must have done*
> 
> *395kg x 8,6*


im not sure how many sets but it was definately 5 a side for the last 2 sets, i remember thinking 'please dont pop again, please dont pop again' and those thought only come when theres 5+ plates on


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> im not sure how many sets but it was definately 5 a side for the last 2 sets, i remember thinking 'please dont pop again, please dont pop again' and those thought only come when theres 5+ plates on


Well I kind of remember doing 3 sets of 10 and it was deffo 2 on the last weight....

Remember....raise your right hand if you feel you head pop! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Well I kind of remember doing 3 sets of 10 and it was deffo 2 on the last weight....
> 
> Remember....raise your right hand if you feel you head pop! :whistling:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> :thumbup1:


That's ya left....what the feck is that meant to mean???? I missed THAT meeting ffs! :cool2:


----------



## Ak_88

Stop whinging about your pistons, my glutes are in chuffing agony after yesterdays lunges :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Who was whinging???? :whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> *
> *
> 
> *
> **Incline DB Press*
> 
> *
> **30lb x 12*
> 
> *
> 50lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 55lb x 6*
> 
> *
> *


That is very strong. Years ago my wife did the 55 lb db's for inclines and I have never ever seen a girl do it since, well until now. Tan, that is most impressive.

You impress me more that 95% of the peeps on the board. :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> That is very strong. Years ago my wife did the 55 lb db's for inclines and I have never ever seen a girl do it since, well until now. Tan, that is most impressive.
> 
> You impress me more that 95% of the peeps on the board. :beer:


Thank you very much. That is a massive compliment. x


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Bllx ya right!!!! I couldn't remember how many plates we started on hahahaha! Was it 2? I might have to start keeping one of those 'little books' to throw down with my towel and wraps and water and be like the ads!!!!
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> *
> **85kg x 15*
> 
> *
> 245kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 295kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 345kg x 10..... did we do 5 sets??? Must have done*
> 
> *
> 395kg x 8,6*


Blady hell! Good going, how the hell do you do it. RIght im gonna get me **** in gear lol and have to catch up with that...its gonna take me a fair while b4 i can lift that weight!

How chuffed must you be lifting that ! x


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Betty B! I do like leg press and have always been able to go pretty heavy. Heaviest I've done is 445kg for around 4-5 reps. Our leg presses are pre loaded because even when they were loaded they weren't heavy enough for my hubby so we had weights made and plonked on the sledges. One is pre loaded at around 85kg and the other at 145kg and the plates we chuck on are 25's. Bambi legs make for good leg pressing but are sh*t for squatting lol


----------



## Chalet Fresh

Tan- Shifting some very good weights for a lady here and genuinly just good weights fullstop, can imagine you showing up a few guys in gym pretty badly! LOL:laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Betty B! I do like leg press and have always been able to go pretty heavy. Heaviest I've done is 445kg for around 4-5 reps. Our leg presses are pre loaded because even when they were loaded they weren't heavy enough for my hubby so we had weights made and plonked on the sledges. One is pre loaded at around 85kg and the other at 145kg and the plates we chuck on are 25's. Bambi legs make for good leg pressing but are sh*t for squatting lol


Lol that is good going - hat off to ya! When I do leg press it take me blady ages to load it cause the plates are 20kg so its a work out in it self by the time I have plonked 300kg on it, then have to take them off again when I have finished!


----------



## ElfinTan

Chalet Fresh said:


> Tan- Shifting some very good weights for a lady here and genuinly just good weights fullstop, can imagine you showing up a few guys in gym pretty badly! LOL:laugh:


They love me:whistling:



Bettyboo said:


> Lol that is good going - hat off to ya! When I do leg press it take me blady ages to load it cause the plates are 20kg so its a work out in it self by the time I have plonked 300kg on it, then have to take them off again when I have finished!


That's all part of the fun!!!!! :thumb: When I'm training with Paul and the lads we load and unload all the time. Just has to be done!


----------



## ElfinTan

Back and bi's today. I don't usually train on Sundays but had a day off during the week and we were in the gym today for the BNBF Northern meet so planned in the workout to catch up.

*Back*

*Pull Ups*

*BW x 10,8,7*

*Lat Pull Downs (wide handle grip)*

*135lb x 10*

*150lb x 8*

*150lb x 6 drop 90lb x 5 drop 60lb x 8*

*Low Cable Wide Handle Rows (done squatted down and not seated)*

*80lb x 10*

*90lb x 10,8*

*20kg weighted Hypers (partial kept on lumber excluding hams and glutes)*

*3 x 10-14*

*Bi's*

*DB Curls*

*25lb x 10 (each arm)*

*30lb x 8*

*35lb x 5 drop 25lb x 7*

*Tri Bar Curls*

*20kg x 10,8,8*

*OH Cable Curls*

*50lb x 10 x 2*

Done and dusted!


----------



## robisco11

Chalet Fresh said:


> Tan- Shifting some very good weights for a lady here and genuinly just good weights fullstop, can imagine you showing up a few guys in gym pretty badly! LOL:laugh:


In fact its EVERY guy!!


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling:

I'm dead cute and fluffy I am!!!!!!! 

Kick backs anyone?????


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling:
> 
> I'm dead cute and fluffy I am!!!!!!!


 :rockon:

you and pam do set a few guys straight though!! Especially that guy pam trained with on friday.....i could see the fear in his eyes!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> :rockon:
> 
> you and pam do set a few guys straight though!! Especially that guy pam trained with on friday.....i could see the fear in his eyes!!


Yeah...poor lad...I'm sure he'll be back tho...we have his money hahahaha!


----------



## robisco11

he might pass up the money in order to avoid more pain.......i know iv thought about it...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Tan you're strong as hell, nice lifting:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

MaKaVeLi said:


> Tan you're strong as hell, nice lifting:thumbup1:


Thanks a bunch...and ta for popping in...I don't get many visitors lol.


----------



## Ak_88

Many lurkers though, peeping toms paradise :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Apparently so!!! Tis strange:cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

So for all the lurkers and peepers...here's today thrilling installment.

*Shoulders*

*Markus Ruhl Press On Smith*

*
**Bar x 15 warm up*

*
+10kg x 10*

*
+15kg x 10*

*
+20kg x 10*

*
+25kg x 8*

*
+ 30kg x 8*

*
**Side Lats*

*
**25lb x 12 (two handed) warm up*

*
30lb x 3 x 8-10 - single arm*

*
**Reverse Cables Super Set Plate Front Raise*

*
**20lb x 10 x 2, 30lb x 8 - 10kg x 12-15 x 3*

*
*

Finished off with 8 sets for calves. 3 standing and 4 seated. Reallt pist off with standing caves as i just can't go heavy on the as the weight on my torso really fcks me, shoulders and ribs just feel crushed. Seated calves is no problem so from now on lighter sets with higher reps on the standing then whack up the weight on seated and drop the reps.

Ok lurkers and peepers...that's it!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Hello tan:thumb:thought id return the favour and come and see how your getting on mate


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Hello tan:thumb:thought id return the favour and come and see how your getting on mate


Yayyyyyyyyyy a new visitor!!!!! Not many find their way here so Jolly nice of you to pop in x


----------



## Dsahna

:thumbup1: i had a good map


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> So for all the lurkers and peepers...here's today thrilling installment.
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> *Markus Ruhl Press On Smith*
> 
> *
> **Bar x 15 warm up*
> 
> *
> +10kg x 10*
> 
> *
> +15kg x 10*
> 
> *
> +20kg x 10*
> 
> *
> +25kg x 8*
> 
> *
> + 30kg x 8*
> 
> *
> **Side Lats*
> 
> *
> **25lb x 12 (two handed) warm up*
> 
> *
> 30lb x 3 x 8-10 - single arm*
> 
> *
> **Reverse Cables Super Set Plate Front Raise*
> 
> *
> **20lb x 10 x 2, 30lb x 8 - 10kg x 12-15 x 3*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> Finished off with 8 sets for calves. 3 standing and 4 seated. Reallt pist off with standing caves as i just can't go heavy on the as the weight on my torso really fcks me, shoulders and ribs just feel crushed. Seated calves is no problem so from now on lighter sets with higher reps on the standing then whack up the weight on seated and drop the reps.
> 
> Ok lurkers and peepers...that's it!!!!


Jesus, that is some fantastic weight you are lifting!! wow good going :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Ak_88

I hear you on the standing calf work, i have to let the load off my shoulders bloody slowly else it really messes with my spine, fun!

What're Ruhl presses?


----------



## ElfinTan

Seated press bringing bar down to nose....literally failure breaks you nose lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Betty:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Workou must have been tougher than I thought....just sparked out on the settee for an hour:whistling:


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> Workou must have been tougher than I thought....just sparked out on the settee for an hour:whistling:


Going dyslexic here. I read that as spanked out on the settee!! Was going to have serious words with Paul next time I saw him:laugh:


----------



## Inggasson

Maybe try toe presses instead of standing calf raises? Same range of motion, but zero torso pressure.


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Going dyslexic here. I read that as spanked out on the settee!! Was going to have serious words with Paul next time I saw him:laugh:


I could have been spanked, whipped and thrashed....I don't think I would have noticed:tongue:



Inggasson said:


> Maybe try toe presses instead of standing calf raises? Same range of motion, but zero torso pressure.


They hit my anteriors (tib etc) and give me cramp in the arch of my foot lol. So all this fatigues before I even feel it on my calves. The best things i've found are the seated, hack slide raises (high rep) and good old donkey raises.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....I have my gym instructor course dude in today so hopefully will be finishing that off today. Although I have to sit a multiple guess exam and I don't fair well in these kind of tests. I am a practical ' show me how to do it and I do it' kind of learner and not very good at retaining names and numbers for things I'll never use!!!!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah....I have my gym instructor course dude in today so hopefully will be finishing that off today. Although I have to sit a multiple guess exam and I don't fair well in these kind of tests. I am a practical ' show me how to do it and I do it' kind of learner and not very good at retaining names and numbers for things I'll never use!!!!


Then stop playing on the computer and get some revision done! :cool2:

See ya later :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> Then stop playing on the computer and get some revision done! :cool2:
> 
> See ya later :tongue:


nah...bllx to that...I'll wing it somehow:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

hams and glutes didn't quite go as planned as 5 (but one dropped out after 1st set with back probs) turned up to train so with so many we just did a giant set. This keot things moving as there would be too much hanging about doing single sets with so many and everyone could work to their own weight and rep range!

*Weighted Hypers - 10kg x 1, 15kg x 3 - rep range=15-20*

*
Seated Hams - 60-80lb x 8-10 x 4*

*
Lying Ham Curls - 20-30lb x 6-10 x 4*

*
Db SLDL - 45's,50's,55's,60's(lbs each DB) x 8-12*

*
GHR - 8-12 x 4*

*
*

*
Started and finished with butt busters!*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone tan

Not butt busters again ffs:lol:


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> Welldone tan
> 
> Not butt busters again ffs:lol:


 :ban:


----------



## Bettyboo

heh Butt busters, im loving that! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Welldone tan
> 
> Not butt busters again ffs:lol:


I shall have buns of fecking steel mate


----------



## Dsahna

I could do with buns of steel tan,may just give them a shot.....one day


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> I could do with buns of steel tan,may just give them a shot.....one day


Well if you ever fancy a wee training trip you are more than welcome to pop along and have a play at our house:thumb:

This is us

www.paulgeorge.org there's a gym page there somewhere!


----------



## Dsahna

Thanks tanill check it out!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Wheres salford tan:blush:


----------



## ElfinTan

Manchester ffs lol....I think you may need a passport Sugar! :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Naaa its not that far mate:thumb:ive seen paul before,about 5 years ago at nabba north


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I shall have buns of fecking steel mate


Oh yea, thanks for that, you know I already worship the ground you walk on and now that.

I think you say that kind of stuff to make the lurkers post...lol:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Naaa its not that far mate:thumb:ive seen paul before,about 5 years ago at nabba north


At Mr Elwood's show? Guest spot? yeah ya only a couple fo hours away! Could get a little D's journal training meet organised lol. Afterall my training partner is head door person at one of the countries biggest gay clubs so you could all make a weekend of it hahahaha!!!!



winger said:


> Oh yea, thanks for that, you know I already worship the ground you walk on and now that.
> 
> I think you say that kind of stuff to make the lurkers post...lol:whistling:


What can I say? I'm just a predictable Goddess hahahaha!!


----------



## Dsahna

ElfinTan said:


> At Mr Elwood's show? Guest spot? yeah ya only a couple fo hours away! Could get a little D's journal training meet organised lol. Afterall my training partner is head door person at one of the countries biggest gay clubs so you could all make a weekend of it hahahaha!!!!
> 
> What can I say? I'm just a predictable Goddess hahahaha!!


The very show:thumbup1:you do know im straight though tan:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> The very show:thumbup1:you do know im straight though tan:lol:


Was a good show that. Only bout 3 years ago!!!

Of course ya straight:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

As an arrow:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> As an arrow:thumbup1:


   Me too....but am still a fanny magnet:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Im a man magnet:thumb:

Why?

Lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Im a man magnet:thumb:
> 
> Why?
> 
> Lol


Must be the charm and wit!


----------



## Dsahna

Err okay:lol: ha ha


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Err okay:lol: ha ha


 :tongue:


----------



## d4ead

you just look the type dan


----------



## Dsahna

Me:eek:


----------



## d4ead

you have that Richard Fairbrass (right said fred) thing going on mate 

ohh god that made me laugh so much im crying.....

i really shouldn't laugh at my own jokes..


----------



## Dsahna

:bounce:im too sexy to be compared to right said fred:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

you do look like a gay icon Dan


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> you do look like a gay icon Dan


 :lol: i think thats a compliment rob i think


----------



## ElfinTan

I think it is too...in a special kind of way.

Anyway for anyone that is even remotely interested in my training. Chest and tri's today with 4 of us which worked ok and we did have quite a giggle.

*Decline Bench Press (bar)*

*Bar x 15*

*40kg x 10*

*60kg x 10*

*70kg x 6*

*DB Incline Press*

*35lb x 10*

*45lb x 10*

*50lb x 8*

*Single Cable Crossover*

*30lb x 10*

*40lb x 8*

*40lb x 10 - normal 2 hand crossovers*

*Incline Tri Bar Skull*

*10kg x 15*

*20kg x 10*

*25kg x 8*

*Reverse EZ Bar Grip Tri Push Down - into normal grip*

*40lb x 12/12*

*50lb x 10/8*

*60lb x 8/7*

*Finished with some DB OH extensions easy 5kg continues swap to failure - 3sets each arm.*

I am now thinking of day on day off training as systwm is starting to complain and more rest is needed. Got to keep all ticking over until we go away end of Sept then amd going to drop to heavy 3 day split and have one last pwer surge before I have to start starving myself! Dan will be starting his prep around the same time so we both have the same goals. Will have a chat and see what we can come up with.


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> I think it is too...in a special kind of way.
> 
> Anyway for anyone that is even remotely interested in my training. Chest and tri's today with 4 of us which worked ok and we did have quite a giggle.
> 
> *Decline Bench Press (bar)*
> 
> *Bar x 15*
> 
> *40kg x 10*
> 
> *60kg x 10*
> 
> *70kg x 6*
> 
> *DB Incline Press*
> 
> *35lb x 10*
> 
> *45lb x 10*
> 
> *50lb x 8*
> 
> *Single Cable Crossover*
> 
> *30lb x 10*
> 
> *40lb x 8*
> 
> *40lb x 10 - normal 2 hand crossovers*
> 
> *Incline Tri Bar Skull*
> 
> *10kg x 15*
> 
> *20kg x 10*
> 
> *25kg x 8*
> 
> *Reverse EZ Bar Grip Tri Push Down - into normal grip*
> 
> *40lb x 12/12*
> 
> *50lb x 10/8*
> 
> *60lb x 8/7*
> 
> *Finished with some DB OH extensions easy 5kg continues swap to failure - 3sets each arm.*
> 
> I am now thinking of day on day off training as systwm is starting to complain and more rest is needed. Got to keep all ticking over until we go away end of Sept then amd going to drop to heavy 3 day split and have one last pwer surge before I have to start starving myself! Dan will be starting his prep around the same time so we both have the same goals. Will have a chat and see what we can come up with.


Greaaaaaaaaaaaaat, so now there's going to be two of you moping around the gym because your dieting. Somehow i think once the diets are well underway the abuse i tend to take from the majority of the gym will increase, as your mood swings will be taken out on me....just because im quiet and get on with it!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Greaaaaaaaaaaaaat, so now there's going to be two of you moping around the gym because your dieting. Somehow i think once the diets are well underway the abuse i tend to take from the majority of the gym will increase, as your mood swings will be taken out on me....just because im quiet and get on with it!!!


We all have our uses:thumb: And lets face it you don't have to take as much sh*t as Gav FFS


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> We all have our uses:thumb: And lets face it you don't have to take as much sh*t as Gav FFS


he's new.......therefore he deserves it. Its like an initiation thing


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: :cool2: :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Great workout tanyou all high volume too:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

3 for chest a 2 for tri's is hardly high lol


----------



## robisco11

it is in my world!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

That's because we count above 10!!!!


----------



## d4ead

Above 10 oh er that's me out unless I'm training with no shoes on....


----------



## ElfinTan

D4ead - you need to train with Rob.

Hi Miss Molly - Nice of you to pop in. Diet is pretty boring at the moment. I was billowing a bit too much for my liking as I can really eat like horse and we're off on our jollys in 5 weeks and I wasn't running the risk of Friends of the Earth rushing over on the beach and splashing water over me and rocking me back in to the sea:whistling:. So to trim down a bit a normal day is something like this -

1-2 eggs 8-10 whites, 3 oatcakes

150g chicken, 1 activia type yoghurt

sachet oats + whey protein

TRAIN + 20 - 30 mins cardio

whey pro + sweetened rice cake things

150g chicken

More eggs and oatcakes.

I'll have some nuts or peanutbutter and use olive oil to cook. Dead boring really.

Cardio at the moment is pre brekki walking the dog for 45 mins and then I'll do some form of machine cardio for 20-30 mins after training.

Supps - glutamine, kre-alkalyn & HGH

Malika Butt Busters are the butt bible lol. I've not done cable kickbacks for ages. There is now so much I've been shown for my ass that it's impossible to do it all hahahaha. There is a really good hams & glutes workout in the recent NABBA magazine with the lovely Ms Grice.

As for my back...erm...dunno....just the normal stuff really. I love deadlifting and heavy row type stuff but more machine based really, so lat pull downs (before i could do chins lol), hammer rows and I LOVE straight arm lat pull downs. I just wish my glutes, shoulders and hams would grow like my back hahahahaha!

If I recall you are in Manchester or not far so if you ever want to do a workout just let me know x


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....Sunday i eat whatever i want :0)


----------



## robisco11

its true d4ead!! I think me and you have the same workout protocol


----------



## ParaManiac

robisco11 said:


> its true d4ead!! I think me and you have the same workout protocol


8 days a week??


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> 8 days a week??


shouldnt you be coasting about in your ambulance now?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> shouldnt you be coasting about in your ambulance now?


Eating bio-sawdust? :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Hmm, never tried SALPD's, do you rate 'em above normal lat pulldowns?

Might give them a go on my back day tommorow! Any advice?


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Eating bio-sawdust? :whistling:


Do you have the macro breakdown for that? :cool2:


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> Do you have the macro breakdown for that? :cool2:


far too carb dense for you


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Hmm, never tried SALPD's, do you rate 'em above normal lat pulldowns?
> 
> Might give them a go on my back day tommorow! Any advice?


I don't rate them above but as well as as I feel they hit the lats in a different way. I like them as a finisher but they also work well as a super set eg close grip under hand pull downs or wide grip low pulley rows. You can vary by using different cable attachments eg EZ bar, U bar, straight bar or rope. I like to lean forward at about 45degs from the hips, ass out and back straight gettng a good stretch on the lats. When you pull down make sure your arms are 'locked' in a fixed position (straight...hence the name lol) and you concentrate on bringing them down through ya lats. Don't go too heavy or you will turn it into a tri press.....Am sure there is a yooobloob vid...will check and post the link.



robisco11 said:


> far too carb dense for you


and do they sell it at M&S? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

[quote=ElfinTan;1147510 and do they sell it at M&S? :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

any time rob any time, where you from anyway??


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> any time rob any time, where you from anyway??


Rob has a 2nd residence at The Olympic Gym....he's here more than he is at home FFS!


----------



## ElfinTan

chilisi said:


> great workout there tan..some heavy lifting !


Thanks Doll! Not seen you for ages! I really enjoy doing chest at the moment and pressing feels pretty easy. have some good spotters too so never any fear of upping the weights! I reckon I could up my 75kg flat bench within a month or so!


----------



## d4ead

Sorry for my ignorance, I had picked up he trained at your gym tan just hadn't worked out where in the world you gym was..

Either way prety sure its to far for me to travel.. pity would have been a blast.. do you guys do visitor passes if I come for a day ;0


----------



## robisco11

d4ead said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, I had picked up he trained at your gym tan just hadn't worked out where in the world you gym was..
> 
> Either way prety sure its to far for me to travel.. pity would have been a blast.. do you guys do visitor passes if I come for a day ;0


Its in Salford  and Tans right...when not training I can be found in a dark corner hugging a barbell.....


----------



## d4ead

awwww bless. look at the cute little barbell.

nice mate very nice indeed if i ever come close on holiday ill be sure to let you know and we can have a blast.... as long as there kind enough to let me in.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, I had picked up he trained at your gym tan just hadn't worked out where in the world you gym was..
> 
> Either way prety sure its to far for me to travel.. pity would have been a blast.. do you guys do visitor passes if I come for a day ;0


We are purely a 'pay as you play' kinda place. Do 'dailys' weekly' monthly...the list goes on hhahahahaha. Any way you wanna pay we'll happily accept:whistling: (within reason of course...as the gent yesterday found out)



robisco11 said:


> Its in Salford  and Tans right...when not training I can be found in a dark corner hugging a barbell.....


Every good gym should have its' own pet student



d4ead said:


> awwww bless. look at the cute little barbell.
> 
> nice mate very nice indeed if i ever come close on holiday ill be sure to let you know and we can have a blast.... as long as there kind enough to let me in.


I organise training seminars a couple of times a year that people make a weekend of. If I get enough interested then I'll happily do another one but the last 'mens' one i did was like pulling teeth here on UKM. Say the word and my organisational skills can be sprung into action!

I had day off yesterday as was pooped. CNS putting in a complaint so as of Monday shall be training day on day off, same split just more rest.


----------



## robisco11

One in here for a training seminar


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: Great...so you...me and probably Glen:thumbup1:


----------



## BabyYoYo

Bloody 'ell Tan!

I just had a flick through your last few pages... darn you for being sooo strong!!!

I'd love to be lifting as much as you!

:rockon:


----------



## Dagman72

ElfinTan said:


> I organise training seminars a couple of times a year that people make a weekend of. If I get enough interested then I'll happily do another one but the last 'mens' one i did was like pulling teeth here on UKM. Say the word and my organisational skills can be sprung into action!


Would be interested as well Tan, what would the venue be as I live in Essex.


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: Great...so you...me and probably Glen:thumbup1:


plus Gav and Trev...sounds like a plan!


----------



## ElfinTan

BabyYoYo said:


> Bloody 'ell Tan!
> 
> I just had a flick through your last few pages... darn you for being sooo strong!!!
> 
> I'd love to be lifting as much as you!
> 
> :rockon:


Thanks Luv! Strength is relative. If it's heay for you then it's heavy enough. The way i see it is your muscles have no idea what the poundage is...it's eithers heavy or it's not. I also think most lasses don't get pushed or encouraged enough to lift as heavy as they really can or are capable of. I'm lucky in that i have been encouraged and taught to lift heavy and it's kind of expected really as half ass training isn't an option. This has meant that I have pushed the boundries and most of the time suprised myself. Don't be scared....just go for it!



Dagman72 said:


> Would be interested as well Tan, what would the venue be as I live in Essex.


Well seeings as we own a gym in Eccles....then that's where it would be. This has never been a problem before and each seminar we have had people that have travleed the length and breath of the country to attend and have always said it was worth it. The last one was ladies only and we had lasses from London right up to The Shetland Isles make the journey.



robisco11 said:


> plus Gav and Trev...sounds like a plan!


Only if we gaffa tape Trev!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Thanks Luv! Strength is relative. If it's heay for you then it's heavy enough. The way i see it is your muscles have no idea what the poundage is...it's eithers heavy or it's not. I also think most lasses don't get pushed or encouraged enough to lift as heavy as they really can or are capable of. I'm lucky in that i have been encouraged and taught to lift heavy and it's *kind of expected really as half ass training isn't an option*. This has meant that I have pushed the boundries and most of the time suprised myself. *Don't be scared....just go for it!*


 :thumbup1: no option at all AT, and like you say why be scared worst that can happen is you come back more determined coz no weight needs to be intimidating :thumb:

Is there another seminar for the lasses planned sweetie?

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

The worse that can happen is you forget what you are training for and start chasing the weight rather than for purpose. It's a fine balance and takes a while to get it. I've seen loads of people just go daft and end up swinging weights too heavy and defeating the object!

I will do anothe ladies seminar some time next year!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> The worse that can happen is you forget what you are training for and start chasing the weight rather than for purpose. It's a fine balance and takes a while to get it.* I've seen loads of people just go daft and end up swinging weights too heavy and defeating the object!*
> 
> I will do anothe ladies seminar some time next year!


And you've never thought to stop and tell me?


----------



## Ak_88

You ain't lifting heavy though Rob  :lol:


----------



## robisco11

Ak_88 said:


> You ain't lifting heavy though Rob  :lol:


 :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan

Touche!


----------



## ElfinTan

Wee little back and bi's. Short and sweet and nowt fancy.

*Chins 1 x 10*

*
D Grip Lat PD's (15lb plates)*

*
**7x 10*

*
9x 10*

*
10 x 6*

*
**Single Arm Iso Hammer Row*

*
**40kg x 10 x 2*

*
50kg x 8,7*

*
**Low Cable D Grip superset SALPD's x 3*

*
**60lb x 10-12 - 40lb x 10-12*

*
**Standing Dumbells Curls*

*
**25lb(each DB) x 10 (each arm)*

*
30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 8*

*
40lb x 5 drop 25lb x 10*

*
**Preacher Machine Curl*

*
**40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 8*

*
**OH cable curls*

*
**60lb x 8*

*
*

*
And that's all folks!*

Going playing at ninepacks place tomorrow for a change. Doing quads with Mr George and then both home to collapse and watch the rugby:thumbup1: Then out to the club house for a bit of socialising and a lie in on eat what ya want Sunday! :rockon:

Sorted training out for when we get back from Cyrpus. Heavy, simple 3 days a week compound stuff! Really looking forward to this!!!


----------



## robisco11

I was going to do quads today, but my hams were a bit sore!! I'll do em sunday or monday! When are you going to start doing deadlifts again, they're a must on back day


----------



## ElfinTan

Beginning of October! Am aiming for a 160kg lift....but I'll wet meself happy if I get 150kg lol!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Beginning of October! Am aiming for a 160kg lift....but I'll wet meself happy if I get 150kg lol!


160 shouldnt be too much of a problem once you get back into doing them!! Get another video....people on here were impressed, not sure if it was the lift or the little jiggle that they were more inpressed with....


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh be sure it will be filmed and porned out...along with new jiggle!!!!! :rockon:


----------



## d4ead

Yeh equal my best ever and make me sad.

I need instruction stick rob in a box and post him down to me. Ill give him a water and take him to the fym with me next Friday.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Wee little back and bi's. Short and sweet and nowt fancy.
> 
> *Chins 1 x 10*


 LOL! Now that is funny.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Yeh equal my best ever and make me sad.
> 
> I need instruction stick rob in a box and post him down to me. Ill give him a water and take him to the fym with me next Friday.


I think this can all be arranged for a small fee!



winger said:


> LOL! Now that is funny.


I said it was simple...nice simple warm up:thumb:


----------



## weeman

tan,you are one strong biatch!!!

its in the baked goods i tells ya,THE BAKED GOODS!!!! lol

i'm off to feel less of a man now after seeing your poundages:cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

weeman said:


> tan,you are one strong biatch!!!
> 
> its in the baked goods i tells ya,THE BAKED GOODS!!!! lol
> 
> i'm off to feel less of a man now after seeing your poundages:cursing:


You say the lovliest things Sweetie xxx

Just wait until we cut right back and start on the big boy stuff.....

EAT CAKE ..... LIFT BIG!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## dmcc

Cake... is that some new designer steroid?


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Cake... is that some new designer steroid?


No...no...it's all natural

....honest Guv:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

what is all this talk of me being posted in a box?


----------



## d4ead

dont worry rob it would be high quality and wed cut air holes.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> dont worry rob it would be high quality and wed cut air holes.


And delivered by the finest pigeons the Northwest has to offer!

Just got back from from Ninepacks place in Rochdale where we did a wee bit of quads. Legs is a funny one to train somewhere else as it does take a bit of getting used to machines/angles/weights before you can get stuck in. So we took everything pretty slow and just built up. I don't like squatting of deading up there as I don't like the bars but they have stuff that we don't have so we like to have a wee play. Started off with calves on the hack squat and I went up to about 3 20's a side and then the foot plate started cutting through my foot so Paul stayed on there and I went on to their seated calf raise and carried on there with a couple of 20's a side for a few more sets.

Back onto the hack squat for...well hack squats lol. I have to say I wasn't too keen on this as I didn't really 'fit' the machine well. I went up to 4 20's a side and then moved on to leg press. Paul really liked the hack squat and was going well until his leg 'pinged' on 7 20's a side...not good!!!!

I was already up to 5 20's a side for leg press and it still felt really light so Paul joined in on this weight and just kept to higher reps. Added another couple of plates and his leg was still feeling twingy so kept to the high reps.

I like this leg press although I have a bit of trouble racking and unracking as the high safety is just that wee bit too high to unrack on heavier sets and the lower one is that bit too low so need spotter to help get it moving. But it definitely hits my quads in a different way than ours. Last sets was 11 20's a side which by my reckoning is 440kg for 6/7 reps...I wasn't counting.

Moved on to their leg extension. Now on ours my max working set would be 6 to 7 plates which given that they are 10lb plates is 60-70lbs so around 28-30kg. My working sets on this machine was around 70kg....so around 150lb. It just goes to show that weights on this kind of machines actually mean fck all as a gauge of strength and it really is all relative. 150lb would be more than the stack on ours and I certainly can't lift the stack and I finished on a drop set the last drop being equal to my max weight on ours lol.

Also caught up with Ninepack and Linny (looking very well). So all in all not a bad wee jaunt out! :thumb:

Chatting with Paul as we trained and we're both really revved up for coming back off our holidays and getting some hard heavy stuff done. It's going to be a great atmosphere in the gym as so many of us are focused and determined....really excited!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Maybe there is still a remote chance that I will be able to do physique afterall lol!!! VERY REMOTE but hey ho lol


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> And delivered by the finest pigeons the Northwest has to offer!
> 
> Just got back from from Ninepacks place in Rochdale where we did a wee bit of quads. Legs is a funny one to train somewhere else as it does take a bit of getting used to machines/angles/weights before you can get stuck in. So we took everything pretty slow and just built up. I don't like squatting of deading up there as I don't like the bars but they have stuff that we don't have so we like to have a wee play. Started off with calves on the hack squat and I went up to about 3 20's a side and then the foot plate started cutting through my foot so Paul stayed on there and I went on to their seated calf raise and carried on there with a couple of 20's a side for a few more sets.
> 
> Back onto the hack squat for...well hack squats lol. I have to say I wasn't too keen on this as I didn't really 'fit' the machine well. I went up to 4 20's a side and then moved on to leg press. Paul really liked the hack squat and was going well until his leg 'pinged' on 7 20's a side...not good!!!!
> 
> I was already up to 5 20's a side for leg press and it still felt really light so Paul joined in on this weight and just kept to higher reps. Added another couple of plates and his leg was still feeling twingy so kept to the high reps.
> 
> I like this leg press although I have a bit of trouble racking and unracking as the high safety is just that wee bit too high to unrack on heavier sets and the lower one is that bit too low so need spotter to help get it moving. But it definitely hits my quads in a different way than ours. Last sets was 11 20's a side which by my reckoning is 440kg for 6/7 reps...I wasn't counting.
> 
> Moved on to their leg extension. Now on ours my max working set would be 6 to 7 plates which given that they are 10lb plates is 60-70lbs so around 28-30kg. My working sets on this machine was around 70kg....so around 150lb. It just goes to show that weights on this kind of machines actually mean fck all as a gauge of strength and it really is all relative. 150lb would be more than the stack on ours and I certainly can't lift the stack and I finished on a drop set the last drop being equal to my max weight on ours lol.
> 
> Also caught up with Ninepack and Linny (looking very well). So all in all not a bad wee jaunt out! :thumb:
> 
> Chatting with Paul as we trained and we're both really revved up for coming back off our holidays and getting some hard heavy stuff done. It's going to be a great atmosphere in the gym as so many of us are focused and determined....really excited!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: Maybe there is still a remote chance that I will be able to do physique afterall lol!!! VERY REMOTE but hey ho lol


4 20's a side on hacks? 150lb on leg extensions? 400+kg on leg press?

what was going on....did you have an extra special breakfast or something!?...maybe it was the kre-evolution caps....  very impressive anyways!


----------



## ElfinTan

Just goes to show how heavy our machines are really. The only one I'm personally impressed with is the leg press although it's probably equal to my max at ours because I think our sled (even without the dolly) is heavier. The angle of Mr Booths leg press I think for me works slighlty better though.

LOL I can only just about manage on 20 a side on hack slide at ours....and then its tough goung lol


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Just goes to show how heavy our machines are really. The only one I'm personally impressed with is the leg press although it's probably equal to my max at ours because I think our sled (even without the dolly) is heavier. The angle of Mr Booths leg press I think for me works slighlty better though.
> 
> LOL I can only just about manage on 20 a side on hack slide at ours....and then its tough goung lol


ahhh better suited to longer legs? i imagine id be alright with it 

our hack slide is extremely tough...i can only dream of 4 plates a side


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> ahhh better suited to longer legs? i imagine id be alright with it
> 
> our hack slide is extremely tough...i can only dream of 4 plates a side


Unless it's 4 5's lol.

Paul suggested a 'light' lifting suit for me for the next phase of training. Am just going to check them out but I think the 'looking a right cvnt' factor may just put me off!!!! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Unless it's 4 5's lol.
> 
> Paul suggested a 'light' lifting suit for me for the next phase of training. Am just going to check them out but I think the 'looking a right cvnt' factor may just put me off!!!! :whistling:


a lifting suit? one similar to a powerlifting suit? Ahhhh do it, I get enough stick for my perfectly white squatting trainers


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> a lifting suit? one similar to a powerlifting suit? Ahhhh do it, I get enough stick for my perfectly white squatting trainers


It is just not going to be a pretty sight....and you squat shoes are dandy. Mine will be dusted off....along with knees wraps!..and a sick bucket!


----------



## d4ead

you have special shoes to squat in? i just wear my steel toe capped boots in the gym.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> you have special shoes to squat in? i just wear my steel toe capped boots in the gym.


I don't get out much! :whistling:


----------



## Linny

It was so bloody nice to see you & Paul today chuckle, thanks for your help and advice.

Will try and sort out a regular trainin day your house  :beer:

xXx


----------



## dmcc

I say it's the cake, Rob.


----------



## robisco11

yeh i need me some of this 'cake'


----------



## d4ead

is this cake oral, or do you mix and inject it?


----------



## robisco11

both...


----------



## Gym Bunny

I've missed reading your journal. Great news on being able to do Physique. and DAMN you are one strong lady. Oh the envy that is mine. I shall haul my fat weak butt off to the gym and play around with girly weights in an attempt to maybe lift 1/2 what you are. :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Yeh I can nearly keep up with her weights myself...... nearly


----------



## Nine Pack

Good to see you guys over here again and scaring the locals :tongue: Made mine & *****'s workout seem a little limp by comparison but we are both dieting hard so not really in the same place right now.

I was never that thrilled with our hack squat when it arrived till I relised it was a better donkey moo raise than a hack squat. I do like your hack squat at Th'Olympic gym. It's all about angles & even a brand new state of the art Hammer Strength might not have the right angles for some people whereas another make will feel great.

Even though I have my own facility I do like to get out to other gyms & yours is a quality gym. It has a real sense of purpose about it. No messing, just get on with it. Love it.


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> I've missed reading your journal. Great news on being able to do Physique. and DAMN you are one strong lady. Oh the envy that is mine. I shall haul my fat weak butt off to the gym and play around with girly weights in an attempt to maybe lift 1/2 what you are. :lol:


Howdy Doody Missymop!!!!! I said there is a REMOTE chance of physique and will only be able to tell in the new year. I'm still hobbling around practising in my girlie shoes!



d4ead said:


> Yeh I can nearly keep up with her weights myself...... nearly


Majick Cake is the secret. I had a pic to upload or this weekends quick throw together while I was getin ready to go out. Biker Chick's choccy brownie vanilla raspberry cheese cake!!! can't find the dongle for my memory card tho so it will have to wait!



Nine Pack said:


> Good to see you guys over here again and scaring the locals :tongue: Made mine & *****'s workout seem a little limp by comparison but we are both dieting hard so not really in the same place right now.
> 
> I was never that thrilled with our hack squat when it arrived till I relised it was a better donkey moo raise than a hack squat. I do like your hack squat at Th'Olympic gym. It's all about angles & even a brand new state of the art Hammer Strength might not have the right angles for some people whereas another make will feel great.
> 
> Even though I have my own facility I do like to get out to other gyms & yours is a quality gym. It has a real sense of purpose about it. No messing, just get on with it. Love it.


I love training at other gaffs. Even if you do the same workout something is always different. Your leg press definitley hits my quads further up and I LOVE the sissy squat wrack. The hack is great for donky raises but I had my Ottomix on which are sh*te for doing calves in!! And I'm allowed to scare the locals...afterall I am one:whistling:

Our gorgeous physio had a wee look at Paul's leg and reckons we have a little tear in the vast lat. Been icing and resting and it's getting better by the day. I'll start some light massaging on it today and by Friday we'll be getting the steele thumbs stuck in.

Trained shoulders yesterday. Nothing exciting, shoulder press 40-80kg x 6-12 reps, 25lb side lats x 10 x 4, 50lb reverse pec deck 3 x 6-10. I have a twinge in my anterior delt so didn't go as heavy as I would have liked. Day on, day off means no training today....yawn!!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

80kg shoulder press wow,


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> 80kg shoulder press wow,


On the iso press (where you throw plates on).....fck me I'd be chuffedy mintballs if it was on a bar or Db's! lol


----------



## Ak_88

Fancy giving me a job once i've qualified as a physio Tan? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Fancy giving me a job once i've qualified as a physio Tan? :whistling:


As our own personal physio????

Well our onsite physio looks like -

This -



















So when you qualify I'll let the lads have a vote:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

I'm a shoo-in then :lol: Can't wait to get started though, today marks the first day of pre-learning. Muscle origins, insertions and actions of the major groups, from memory, fun


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> I'm a shoo-in then :lol: Can't wait to get started though, today marks the first day of pre-learning. Muscle origins, insertions and actions of the major groups, from memory, fun


I'm cr*p at memorizing stuff like that. Really bad!!! It's why I'd never pass a driving test. I wouldn't get passed the theory. When I was doing my degree I went from 1st's to fails if there was a written exam. Bit of a bummer really lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Hams & Glutes!

*Hypers - BW x 1/15kg x 3 (10-15 reps)*

*
Supersetted*

*
Seated Ham Curls 60lb/70lb/80lbx2 (6-12 reps)*

*
*

*
Walking Lunges 20kg x 3 (24paces=1set)*

*
*

*
BB SLDL - 60kg x 12, 70kg x 8x2*

*
Supersetted*

*
Lying Hams - 30lb x 10, 40lb x 8/6*

*
*

*
Sumo Squats on squat machine - 50kg x 10 x 3*

*
Supersetted *

*
Pelvic Raise - 45lb x 10 x 3*

And that was it!


----------



## robisco11

I can safely say i havnt missed not doing hams this week 

when is your training changing? I found chest and shoulders tough, my shoulders were hammered before i even got on to them !!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Hahahahaha! You mean ou haven't missed butt busters????

It will be changing when we get back off our jollies so I think we get back on the 5th October and we'll start the week after. Looks like we will be doing Tues/Thurs and one weekend day as it's when it's best for Dan to get in as he has work and his wee lass. It will probably be a bit later too but we will sort all that out.

Anyway here's one of my secret training cakes. Made choccy brownie raspberry and vanilla cheesecake as I was getting ready to go out on Saturday!!!


----------



## robisco11

ahhh good good, just the three days then?

That cake does look nice, does it have any secret ingredients to shoot me into growth? 

p.s. butt busters and me dont really get on, I look a total retard doing them, my co-ordination is shocking to say the least!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> ahhh good good, just the three days then?
> 
> That cake does look nice, does it have any secret ingredients to shoot me into growth?
> 
> p.s. butt busters and me dont really get on, I look a total retard doing them, my co-ordination is shocking to say the least!!!


And your point is????? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

you know me.......c'mon, i never ever have a point


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> you know me.......c'mon, i never ever have a point


Good point:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Good point:whistling:


oh the irony


----------



## ElfinTan

Almost the making of a song....


----------



## Gym Bunny

My god that cake looks good. It has blocked all my ability to think.


----------



## ElfinTan

hahahahaha!


----------



## d4ead

i cant believe you didnt come on Wednesday would have been great to meet you (and you robisco) still never mind another time ehh.

gossip wise ohhh i couldn't possible tell unless lots more reps were involved.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> i cant believe you didnt come on Wednesday would have been great to meet you (and you robisco) still never mind another time ehh.
> 
> gossip wise ohhh i couldn't possible tell unless lots more reps were involved.


1st of all I didn't even know everyone was meeting up until...well....Tuesday night lol.

2ndly - it was London(i think) and I don't do 'people' very well!!! 

Gossip for reps???? Fair deal:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

snippit... prodiver snogging mat??? dmcc and mat... he gets around that mat boy perv


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> snippit... prodiver snogging mat??? dmcc and mat... he gets around that mat boy perv


It seems I am a bit tight with my reps and I need to spread the love before I rep you again:whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> It seems I am a bit tight with my reps and I need to spread the love before I rep you again:whistling:


Tight with your reps? That is an understatement.


----------



## ElfinTan

I like to think of it as being genuine with them:whistling: You should know me by now Mr W.....outside the box:cool2:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I like to think of it as being genuine with them:whistling: You should know me by now Mr W.....outside the box:cool2:


and you should know winger by now, trying to get inside the box. :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> and you should know winger by now, trying to get inside the box. :beer:


Hahaha! Now THAT deserves a rep x I take it you are having a jolly holiday!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Hahaha! Now THAT deserves a rep x I take it you are having a jolly holiday!!!!!! :thumb:


The best ever. I stayed 1 day in the UK to drink with JW and company and right now I am in Amsterdam.

A few days I will be on a Mediterranean cruise. :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> The best ever. I stayed 1 day in the UK to drink with JW and company and right now I am in Amsterdam.
> 
> A few days I will be on a Mediterranean cruise. :beer:


So I believe!!! Sounds very grown up:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok...a bit of that training malarky! As I'm doing day on/day off I decided I need to get split down to 4 days or the time inbetween was too long (10 days). So arms have been thrown in with chest and shoulders with back. Only a wee change and it will all get chopped back to 3 days next month!

*Chest and Arms*

*Decline Barbell Bench*

*
Bar x 15*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 5*

*
Incline DB Press*

*
35lb x 8*

*
45lb x 8*

*
50kb x 8*

*
55lb x 6*

*
60lb x 6 (cheers for the lift up Para) *

*
Low Cable Crosses*

*
20lb x 10 x 2*

*
30lb x 7*

*
*

*
Tris*

*
Incline Tri Bar Skulls*

*
10kg x 12*

*
20kg x 10 x 2*

*
Reverse Grip Press Downs*

*
40lb x 12*

*
50lb x 8*

*
40lb x 8*

*
*

*
Bi's*

*
DB Curls*

*
25lb x 10*

*
30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 8*

*
Preacher Machine Curls*

*
40lb x 10*

*
60lb x 7 drop 40lb x 4 drop 20lb to failure *

*
*

*
*Nice and simple workout and very enjoyable. Got a snap of the 60lb pressing so will pop it on after!


----------



## Ak_88

60lbs inclines is sick, well done mukka :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> 60lbs inclines is sick, well done mukka :thumb:


 Ta Matey Pips....they felt pretty comfy too!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Ta Matey Pips....they felt pretty comfy too!


Thought you were struggling myself! :surrender: :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> Thought you were struggling myself! :surrender: :tongue:


Fck off and drink some Udo's:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Fck off and drink some Udo's:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


For a nice shiny coat!


----------



## ElfinTan

Only for redheads


----------



## d4ead

Nice lifting hon


----------



## ElfinTan

Ta x


----------



## Dsahna

Awesome workout tan:thumb: get this pic up then:wink:


----------



## ElfinTan

Here ya go!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat

ElfinTan said:


> Here ya go!


Nice picture, some good weight there:thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna

Big lifting tan mate:thumb:great spotter you got there aswell,very romantic:wink:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Big lifting tan mate:thumb:great spotter you got there aswell,very romantic:wink:


You see! The TRUE way to a gall's heart is loading her up with 120lb of dumbells! :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

You aint yer typical gal though tan


----------



## Bettyboo

Fab lifting hun, you look in great shape x x


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> You aint yer typical gal though tan


Hmmmmm now that has been said before:laugh:



Bettyboo said:


> Fab lifting hun, you look in great shape x x


Depends on the angle Boo:whistling: LOL


----------



## d4ead

I like what you have on. Great gym style.


----------



## ElfinTan

Combats and a tshirt???? hahah I'm a fashion guru:whistling:

Had a client in this mornign for a massage and then trained calves and quads....on a fecking Sunday morning:confused1:WTF. lol

Calves were 5 sets of seated calves at around 100lb for 8-10 then did an FST7 on the standing at around 70lb.

*Quads*

Leg Press

145kg x 10

195kg x 10

245kg x 10

295kg x 10

*BB Squats*

Bar warm up

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 6

Had a play around to see if I can bring my feet closer....answer...no! They need the wide stance so I have room to get low into proper squats and non of this half reps sh*t.

*Leg Extensions*

*
*50lb FST7

That'll do nicely for a Sunday!!! Blackberry and damson crumble made and in the fridge ready for popping in the over. May take the hound for a stroll around the lake in a bit then out for Lebanese scram and back home for pud!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

Nice workout tanthat fcuking crumble sounds awesome,why did i have tuna and cornlakes for my sunday dinner:crying:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Nice workout tanthat fcuking crumble sounds awesome,why did i have *tuna and cornlakes for my sunday dinner* :crying:


That is just so WRONG!!!!!!


----------



## Dsahna

It happens often,a bite of tuna(straight from tin:thumbup1: ) swallow,then a spoonful of kelloggs finest...............AWESOME MATE!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> It happens often,a bite of tuna(straight from tin:thumbup1: ) swallow,then a spoonful of kelloggs finest...............AWESOME MATE!!!!! :thumb:


vile....


----------



## Dsahna

Hardcore:wink:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey chuckles!

bit of a limp leg session lol, what happened to the leg trembling routine i've seen before with sissy squats and nordics?! 

Any luck on finding pooch a hub? lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> It happens often,a bite of tuna(straight from tin:thumbup1: ) swallow,then a spoonful of kelloggs finest...............AWESOME MATE!!!!! :thumb:


 :cool2:



Incredible Bulk said:


> hey chuckles!
> 
> bit of a limp leg session lol, what happened to the leg trembling routine i've seen before with sissy squats and nordics?!
> 
> Any luck on finding pooch a hub? lol


What can I say....I'm just not a morning gal:whistling: Executive decision made with Dan today that when we drop to 3 days with legs on a Sunday it will NOT be happening in the morning and we'll wait until at least 1ish to kick off.

It looks like we have indeed found a potential shag for the Gypo dog. Just need to get her eye tested and hip scored...which is about 250 smackers. Then as long as the scores are ok we shall take her to be diddled! :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

i cant compete with tuna and cornflakes (can anything) worst i do its weetabix dry with cheese and butter. i love that.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> i cant compete with tuna and cornflakes (can anything) worst i do its weetabix dry with cheese and butter. i love that.


FFS and I thought Paul had some strange mishmashes of food...they usually involve him dieting though - tuna blitzt with grapefruit - grapefruit & shreddes wheat (which is actually suprisingly nice when you've been limited to tasteless pap for weeks)!!! I dread to thin what I may come up with.

On another note I've just seen the results for the show this weekend and have to say that the standard of the female physique athletes was poor. I mean this absolutely non personal and objectively. Such a shame!


----------



## ElfinTan

Nothing exciting really happening today. My daughter's birthday tomorrow...16???? WTF???? Sent some money over (lives with her dad(****ty Bllx) in Beirut).

Very muggy in the gym today which was weird. Good wee shoulders and back session tho:thumb: Started with shoulders as they are lagging behind!

*Shoulders*

*
Supine Face Pull*

*
3 x 8-10*

*
Superset*

*
Reverse Pec Dec*

*
30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10/8*

*
DB Seated Shoulder Press*

*
30lb x 12*

*
35lb x 10*

*
40lb x 6*

*
Single DB Side lats*

*
25lb x 8 x 4*

*
*

*
Back*

*
D Handle lat PD's*

*
90lb x 12*

*
120lb x 10*

*
150lb x 8*

*
180lb x 6*

*
*

*
T bar Row V handle*

*
20kg x 12*

*
30kg x 10*

*
40kg x 10*

*
Superset*

*
SALPD's*

*
40lb x 8-12 x 3*

*
Single Arm DB's Rows*

*
45lb x 10*

*
55lb x 8*

*
65lb x 7*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Dsahna

Strong workout tancongrats on your daughters 16th:thumb:the gran tag aint far away mate:lol:


----------



## d4ead

daughters 16? nice introduce us......


----------



## robisco11

d4ead said:


> daughters 16? nice introduce us......


 :ban:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Strong workout tancongrats on your daughters 16th:thumb:the gran tag aint far away mate:lol:


Thanks...and FCK OFF!!!!! 



d4ead said:


> daughters 16? nice introduce us......


Not a cat in hells chance:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

damn ohh well worth a try....


----------



## Dsahna

:lol: :wink:


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> damn ohh well worth a try....





Dsahna said:


> :lol: :wink:


Guarded by Hisbollah!

....and I'm not kidding lol! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Guarded by Hisbollah!
> 
> ....and I'm not kidding lol! :whistling:


by what....? :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

It's a bit like a middle eastern gentlemen's club...with guns lol!


----------



## robisco11

just had a read about it on the old interweb!! Is it/ can it be spelt, hezbollah? Pretty interesting read, brings back my history days of college


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling: Just prepping you for your next year at uni!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling: Just prepping you for your next year at uni!


i do English, but thanks anyway  haha seriously though, i find stuff like that so interesting, i was actually going to do history at uni, but no uni's within reasonable distance had a good course that i liked! How long did you live in beirut? your interest in lebanese food is making sense now...... :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I lived between there and Germany for around four years and then when I moved back to UK we would summer over there. It was interesting to say the least and a whole different life ago. I was a practising muslim convert and covered from head to toe. Like I said....another life ago but it was certainly an adventure.


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> I lived between there and Germany for around four years and then when I moved back to UK we would summer over there. It was interesting to say the least and a whole different life ago. I was a practising muslim convert and covered from head to toe. Like I said....another life ago but it was certainly an adventure.


Sounds really good, i'd love to experience another 'type' of life for a time. When you became a muslim, did you go 'all out', i mean did you follow the religion very closely and strictly, or did you just adhere to certain aspects? I dont think i could make a change that big simply because of all the things you are denied when you practice that faith, in comparison to how i personally live now! Fair play to you doing it though, you've experienced something most people never will :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

I went all out mate! I was a very practising convert and prbably knew more about the faith than most who were born into it. I knew(and still do) different rulings(shariah) from different schools of thought within Islam and different scholars within each school lol. I learned to read and write arabic although my spoken arabic is far better. I speak arabic with a southern lebanese accent and went that 'native' I was asked what village I was from lol.


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> I went all out mate! I was a very practising convert and prbably knew more about the faith than most who were born into it. I knew(and still do) different rulings(shariah) from different schools of thought within Islam and different scholars within each school lol. I learned to read and write arabic although my spoken arabic is far better. I speak arabic with a southern lebanese accent and went that 'native' I was asked what village I was from lol.


wow...thats some deep stuff that is!!! Do you still take an interest in islam and arabic or did you drop all that when you stopped practising?


----------



## ElfinTan

Whe I became a born again heathern I fell completley out with any kind of organised religion but do respect others who have a faith....just don't bring it to my door. I still have an interest in middle eastern politics and think that I have a different perspective than most due to experiences and I can see from all sides. I still like speaking arabic but rarely get the chance and when I do I usually shock the sh*t out of people as they are really not expecting it lol. I still feel part arabic actually but absolutely no longer muslim. My kids have been raised as muslims and I don't have a problem with that....their life is a different life to mine...a different journey!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Whe I became a born again heathern I fell completley out with any kind of organised religion but do respect others who have a faith....just don't bring it to my door. I still have an interest in middle eastern politics and think that I have a different perspective than most due to experiences and I can see from all sides. I still like speaking arabic but rarely get the chance and when I do I usually shock the sh*t out of people as they are really not expecting it lol. I still feel part arabic actually but absolutely no longer muslim. My kids have been raised as muslims and I don't have a problem with that....their life is a different life to mine...a different journey!


Veryinteresting, i never knew any of that! I wont ask about your stance on organised religion, I've seen posts on the forum before and it's a very touchy and emotional subject for many. Thanks for going into it though, its interesting to hear about. Get some of that arabic spoken in the gym, bring a different vide to workouts


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Veryinteresting, i never knew any of that! I wont ask about your stance on organised religion, I've seen posts on the forum before and it's a very touchy and emotional subject for many. Thanks for going into it though, its interesting to hear about. Get some of that arabic spoken in the gym, bring a different vide to workouts


Ah there you go you see....never judge a book and all that lol. I wouldn't discuss religion in depth online anyway for the reasons you mention!

I'll start shouting at you in Arabic next time I spot you....it will be along the lines of...one more you son of a donkey....oh I can't wait now hahahaha!


----------



## Joshua

كيف حالك

I never would have guessed about your history tan. Very interesting.

Strong on the lifts, especially the lat pulldown.

J


----------



## d4ead

Awesome workout at usual tan..


----------



## ElfinTan

Joshua said:


> كيف حالك
> 
> I never would have guessed about your history tan. Very interesting.
> 
> Strong on the lifts, especially the lat pulldown.
> 
> J


Bil Khair:thumb: (i have no idea how to type arabic lol). J...when I look back I can sometimes hardly believe it really. Feels like a different person lived a different life.

The lat PD's felt strong and I'm a fickle for good form on them to make sure they hit my lats. As it gets heavier I do use some momentum (but not a full out monkey swing lol) in the positive but always make sure my chest is well out and up to meet the bar and the negative is slow and controlled.



d4ead said:


> Awesome workout at usual tan..


 :thumbup1:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Bil Khair:thumb: (i have no idea how to type arabic lol). J...when I look back I can sometimes hardly believe it really. Feels like a different person lived a different life.
> 
> The lat PD's felt strong and I'm a fickle for good form on them to make sure they hit my lats. As it gets heavier I do use some momentum (but not a full out monkey swing lol) in the positive but always make sure my chest is well out and up to meet the bar and the negative is slow and controlled.
> 
> :thumbup1:


You really are a lady of adventure. :rockon: Serious respect. /ends Ali G impersonation.

Strong workout yet again....depressingly so almost. I agree good form on lat pulldowns is a must. Do you use straps on this or do I need to get even more depressed at your strength? :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

hahahaha! You balloon! 

Sorry no straps on lat PD's but I do use them for other things as and when I need them.

Hams and glutes today....hopefully keep it simple and heavy....and dreaded walking lunges:blink: Feel sick already!


----------



## Ak_88

Unlucky! My quads and glutes are still sore from tuesdays session :ban:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ahhh the joy of walking lunges! Hate em. Hate em. Hate em.


----------



## ElfinTan

Hate Them! Hate Them! Hate Them!....LOVE what they do!!!!!

Well all pretty much went to plan but I do feel like I'm coasting a bit at the moment. Workouts still productive but my focus is on when we get back from Cyprus and just fcking go for it. I think it's that I'll be training with Dan. Don't get me wrong PP is a fab training partner and we have a blast but Dan has an edge, a kind of hunger and drive that is infectious. I'll probably take over the role of PT for PP and push her all the way...she's ace and plans to hit the stage in 2011!

Anyway back to business of pain!

*Hypers*

*
BW x 15*

*
10kg x 8-12*

*
**DB SLDL*

*
50lb x 10*

*
60lb x 10*

*
70lb x 8*

*
75lb x 7*

*
**Walking Lunges (HATE THEM)*

*
20kg x 24 x 4*

*
**Lying Ham Curls - slow negatives*

*
**40lb x 8,6- superslow negs 3*

*
**Sumo Squat** - squat machine*

*
50kg x 10-15*

*
Superset*

*
**DB Pelvic Raise*

*
**55lb x 10 x 3*

*
These made me feel sooooo sick lol*

And that as was pretty much it! :thumb:


----------



## iopener

Ey up lass!


----------



## ElfinTan

iopener said:


> Ey up lass!


 :thumb :Howdy Doody:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

thank god least i can beat you on sldl, i was getting worried with all your other lifts...


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> thank god least i can beat you on sldl, i was getting worried with all your other lifts...


Hahahaha! I don't actually lock out on these so that the tension stays on the hams and glutes the whole time and prefer dumbells to get the stretch right to the floor...slight bend in legs. :thumb :Love em!


----------



## Ak_88

*20kgx24?!*

/barf

I just about managed 3 sets of 16 with the 25's on tuesday and they were making me feel bad enough!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> *20kgx24?!*
> 
> /barf
> 
> I just about managed 3 sets of 16 with the 25's on tuesday and they were making me feel bad enough!!


They're such fckers lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh dear....my hams are already beginning to spasm! :cool2:


----------



## Dsahna

Lightweight:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Lightweight:lol:


I know....no jiggy jiggy in our house tonight lol!


----------



## Ak_88

After a beasting leg session i used to get adductor cramps in my legs, absolute mare because i couldn't flex my knee :lol:

Any recommendations on some unilateral tricep stuff? I'm planning to chuck some in tommorow to add to my functional work to get my bench up! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Oh dear....my hams are already beginning to spasm! :cool2:


thats what you get for doing girls leg curls


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> After a beasting leg session i used to get adductor cramps in my legs, absolute mare because i couldn't flex my knee :lol:
> 
> Any recommendations on some unilateral tricep stuff? I'm planning to chuck some in tommorow to add to my functional work to get my bench up! :thumb:


Supine DB extensions!

Lie on bench, bring arm across the centre line and extend down towards the opposite ear. When extended the arm should not be straight up but at an angle across the centre line. Turn your face away from the shoulder without the DB so you don't get boshed and put the fingers of your free arm in the crook of you working arm to support and keep it in the right place.



robisco11 said:


> thats what you get for doing girls leg curls


Ha!!!!!! You'll have a lovely shape darlink!


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....doing chest and arms today, should be doing them tomorrow but get thm done and dusted today and then we don't have to come in at weekend!


----------



## d4ead

nice weekend off, have fun babe


----------



## ElfinTan

Kick ass chest and arms!

Update later.

Am off to my sisters for homemade pizza (thanks Gaz) and carrot cake (thanks Tan)!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Spending the wekend pretty much chilling and being a domestic goddess. Have made jam this morning and some banana muffins are now in the oven.

Chest and Arms on Friday if my memory serves me correctly was as follows -

*Incline BB Bench*

*40kg x 12*

*50kg x 10*

*60kg x 10*

*70kg x 6*

*75kg x 8*

*80kg x 1 - with a bit of a wobble!*

*Flat BB Bench*

*40kg x 10*

*50kg x 10*

*60kg x 7*

*Incline Flies*

*25lb x 10*

*30lb x 8 x 2*

*Tris*

*EZ Pull Over Press ala Phil Heath*

*10kg x 10*

*15kg x 10*

*20kg x 8*

*25kg x 6*

*LOVING THESE!*

*Tri Dip Machine - 1st time for ages because of clicky pec*

*3 x 8-10 = 9=15 plates*

*Bi's*

*Preacher Machine Curls*

*30lb x 10*

*40lb x 10*

*50lb x 8*

*DB Curls*

*25lb x 12*

*30lb x 10*

*35lb x 8 drop 25lb x 10*

* Cracking session!*


----------



## Gym Bunny

BOOM on the 80kg bench! How have the legs recovered from the walking lunges?


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> BOOM on the 80kg bench! How have the legs recovered from the walking lunges?


Almost there lol. I actually forgot that we supersetted heavy adductors with the hypers and they are still fcking wrecked:whistling:

Would be nice if I could get the 80kg on flat bench...then I'd be a happy chapette!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Almost there lol. I actually forgot that we supersetted heavy adductors with the hypers and they are still fcking wrecked:whistling:
> 
> Would be nice if I could get the 80kg on flat bench...then I'd be a happy chapette!


And well deserved. I did 80kg for flat bench once, back when I was 20. However, now I know a lot more about lifting I've had to accept that the spotter I had probably "assisted". 

You're a seriously strong lady me dear.


----------



## Dsahna

80k bench is fcuking sick tan mate!

Welldone


----------



## robisco11

Just popping in to see if you can help me...I trained back 2 weeks ago last friday..and two days later my lower back started to really hurt, like a dull ache, that went pretty sharp when i moved in certain ways. Its sill sore today, so its been 16 days and its showing no signs of going. I know thats vague, but any ideas as to what i may have done, and what i could do to help it from now on?


----------



## Dsahna

Ps doing 80 on incline is even more impressive than flat imo


----------



## Dsahna

robisco11 said:


> Just popping in to see if you can help me...I trained back 2 weeks ago last friday..and two days later my lower back started to really hurt, like a dull ache, that went pretty sharp when i moved in certain ways. Its sill sore today, so its been 16 days and its showing no signs of going. I know thats vague, but any ideas as to what i may have done, and what i could do to help it from now on?


I had the exact same rob,mine has only just healed after 3+weeks mate


----------



## robisco11

Dsahna said:


> I had the exact same rob,mine has only just healed after 3+weeks mate


Really? its so annoying, it isnt excruciating pain, but it is painful to an extent and almost constant depending which way i move!


----------



## Dsahna

Well my back still felt strong but like you say.i got a fcuking sharp twinge every so often,it felt like a nipped nerve or something


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Ps doing 80 on incline is even more impressive than flat imo


Nah - Decline is easier than flat mate!!! Might start on flat next week and see what happens.

Rob - It would be worth your while coming in a seeing Claire the physio. Chances are you have just a wee strain that just needs some release. I'll have a prod on Monday if your in!


----------



## ElfinTan

Here's me doing flat for 75kg! - JUST!






And here's my dancing deadlift


----------



## d4ead

ElfinTan said:


> Nah - Decline is easier than flat mate!!! Might start on flat next week and see what happens.
> 
> Rob - It would be worth your while coming in a seeing Claire the physio. Chances are you have just a wee strain that just needs some release. I'll have a prod on Monday if your in!


i think he read it as incline, incline is defo harder then flat... and decline easier....



ElfinTan said:


> Here's me doing flat for 75kg! - JUST!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here's my dancing deadlift


awesome babe awesome


----------



## iopener

Thats some impressive lifting there Mrs G! Bloody well done on that deadlift.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> i think he read it as incline, incline is defo harder then flat... and decline easier....
> 
> awesome babe awesome


That's what I thought....bless his cotton tan lined socks x



iopener said:


> Thats some impressive lifting there Mrs G! Bloody well done on that deadlift.


Thank you. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

My mistake:blush:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> My mistake:blush:


We'll let you offx


----------



## Dsahna




----------



## Dsahna

Awesome tat by the way tan:clap:


----------



## d4ead

shes fine isnt she...


----------



## Dsahna

Too fine mate ha ha


----------



## Ak_88

Got a tune for you Tan

YouTube - Newton Faulkner - Teardrop

Cover of the Massive Attack version :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Got a tune for you Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cover of the Massive Attack version :thumbup1:


Fcking awesome Mukka.....RIGHT up my street. What a voice! Goosebumps all over YOWZER!!!!!!!!!

And here's the full leg!










Top










Bottom










And my arm!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

pullover presses? sounds cool...hits the chest and the tri's!

will try these tuesday me tinks!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Those tatts are gorgeous I recognise the artist I think but can't remember her name. This is going to sound weird, but isn't meant to, but you have very pretty ankles.

Loving the vids.


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> pullover presses? sounds cool...hits the chest and the tri's!
> 
> will try these tuesday me tinks!


No just the tri's. The pull over is done with the arms in the same position/shape as they are when on the chest after the press so kind of a 90deg angle. Lie along the bench with your head at the end and with the arms at 90degs get a good stretch then pull over so bar lends below chest then press and back to chest = 1 rep. 1st couple feel fine....hits after about 6 reps:thumb:



Gym Bunny said:


> Those tatts are gorgeous I recognise the artist I think but can't remember her name. This is going to sound weird, but isn't meant to, but you have very pretty ankles.
> 
> Loving the vids.


Arm tatt is based around some Amy Brown designs but customised and not a direct copy and the others on my leg are all by my tattooist!!!

I think it was almost saucy to have nice ankles in the 1800's wasn't it:whistling:  x


----------



## Guest

Nice tats! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

dan05 said:


> Nice tats! :thumb:


Ta


----------



## RACK

Loving the tatt Tan! Some really good work there. Makes me want Nov to hurry up now as I'm in for another 3 hours.

How long did the piece take?


----------



## ElfinTan

All in all about 13 hours!!! It was my birthday present a couple of years ago!...I got a HMV token the year after ;0) lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Good quick busy day and had to squeeze a quad session in somewhere so it was a bit of a quick blast but perfectly functional.

*Seated Calves*

*
**60lb x 12*

*
100lb x 10*

*
140lb x 8 x 2*

*
**Standing Calves*

*
**80lb x 10-12 x 4*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**Bar x 15*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 6*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**145kg x 10*

*
195kg x 15*

*
245kg x 15*

*
295kg x 10*

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
**60lb x 10,8,8*

*
**Sissy Squats*

*
**50lb x 12*

*
*

*
*No time for cardio or anything else really.

We've just got back from the seminar in Rochdale held at Ninepack's Evolution by John Hodgson, Lee Powell and Neil Hill. Really REALLY

interesting and could have listened to them for a long time and asked loads of quastions but unfortunately ran out of time. Got a sneak peak at the British 202ers and some photos but will not be posting them before they compete as I know they are keen to only trickle photos through as they choose. Mr Kahn was also there and I have to say i was extremely impressed with his condition. 5 weeks out from the British and looking on the money. Personally not a huge fan of his overall shape but certainly cannot be knocked for size and now looks like condition....should make things interesting and it's never over til the fat lady sings. As John and Lee have displayed this year it's the 'smaller' Brits that are making waves and I still think that we have lb for lb some of the best balanced physiques for the 202 that will be making waves far more often and bigge than any of the bigger guys will for a good few years.


----------



## Ak_88

Khan must be doing something right if he's winning the Welsh with condition 5 weeks out though! Bloody mental :lol:

Finals seem to be shaping up to be a cracker this year (i say this year, its the first year i've actually followed the competitive scene  )


----------



## robisco11

Hey tan, what do you think....me and Zack Khan looked almost identical when he perched himself on the end of the row next to me? Bet you struggled to see who was who did you ?


----------



## d4ead

your leg work outs scare me


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Khan must be doing something right if he's winning the Welsh with condition 5 weeks out though! Bloody mental :lol:
> 
> Finals seem to be shaping up to be a cracker this year (i say this year, its the first year i've actually followed the competitive scene  )


I don't really follow too closely or in detail but I do take an interest.



d4ead said:


> your leg work outs scare me


Wait til October...then they will ge really scarey...time to get BIG!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Hey tan, what do you think....me and Zack Khan looked almost identical when he perched himself on the end of the row next to me? Bet you struggled to see who was who did you ?


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

I actually thought he had eaten you as a wee snack!

From hence forth ye shall be known as Zack II! But we'll call you Scruffy Poor Student Dude for short! :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> *I actually thought he had eaten you as a wee snack!*
> 
> From hence forth ye shall be known as Zack II! But we'll call you Scruffy Poor Student Dude for short! :thumbup1:


funny you should say that....he was struggling to get his breathe after he had ran up the stairs....thought he might chow down on me for a quick energy boost!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> funny you should say that....he was struggling to get his breathe after he had ran up the stairs....thought he might chow down on me for a quick energy boost!


I think it's more likely he 'ambled' up the stairs....I doubt very much that 'run/ran/running' is in his vocabulary or talents:whistling:


----------



## robisco11

I was going to say 'ambled' or something along those lines....you never know though....he may pop on here from time to time and in no way do i want to offend someone that weights 20 stone!!


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm sure we have said nothing to offend. Afformentioned gentleman is fit for purpose and that purpose aint fcking running:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

haha cracking


----------



## Incredible Bulk

was that a carrot cake i saw on your FB???!!

nice workout for the pegs


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> was that a carrot cake i saw on your FB???!!
> 
> nice workout for the pegs


It was! Proto type number 3 and almost got it perfect, couple more tweaks and we're there. Personally not my favourite as is quite sweet but that's carrot cake for you. I have to say I didn't think the quad session would make me as sore as it has....just goes to show huh?

Today was pretty hectic and Chemical Alex was supposed to be in at 10 to get a coat of tan on for a photo shoot but didn't turn up until 11.30 at exactly the time that a lass was in for PT so kind of bllxed everything up but we'll let him off because he was dieting. Lohani was in too so we grabbed her to go through some posing with the lass which was excellent but it put our PT session back an hour....lol...and on it went. Still I managed to get hams and glutes done with Shab so happy days!

*Hams & Glutes*

*
**10kg weighted Hypers SS Adductor (12lb plates)*

*
4 x 10-15 - 7pl x 15/10pl x 12/11pl x 10,10*

*
**DB SLDL SS Ankle Weight Glute Kick Back (5kg)*

*
**50lb x 10, 65lb x 10,8 - 3 x 10-15 each leg*

*
**Seated Ham Curl *

*
**80lb x 10, 10, 100lb x 8*

*
**Incline Single Leg Curl*

*
**14lb x 10, 21lb x 8, 35lb negatives x 4 (1st 2 were great...REALLY slow negative....last 2 were hopeless, hamstring just failed BIG style)*

*
*

*
*After some great info on Monday night I have upped my carbs as it made sense to me that by lowering them all the time it is more likely to make you carb sensitive and it becomes a vicious circle!

*
*

*
*


----------



## steelicarus

ElfinTan said:


> It was! Proto type number 3 and almost got it perfect, couple more tweaks and we're there. Personally not my favourite as is quite sweet but that's carrot cake for you. I have to say I didn't think the quad session would make me as sore as it has....just goes to show huh?
> 
> Today was pretty hectic and Chemical Alex was supposed to be in at 10 to get a coat of tan on for a photo shoot but didn't turn up until 11.30 at exactly the time that a lass was in for PT so kind of bllxed everything up but we'll let him off because he was dieting. Lohani was in too so we grabbed her to go through some posing with the lass which was excellent but it put our PT session back an hour....lol...and on it went. Still I managed to get hams and glutes done with Shab so happy days!
> 
> *Hams & Glutes*
> 
> *
> **10kg weighted Hypers SS Adductor (12lb plates)*
> 
> *
> 4 x 10-15 - 7pl x 15/10pl x 12/11pl x 10,10*
> 
> *
> **DB SLDL SS Ankle Weight Glute Kick Back (5kg)*
> 
> *
> **50lb x 10, 65lb x 10,8 - 3 x 10-15 each leg*
> 
> *
> **Seated Ham Curl *
> 
> *
> **80lb x 10, 10, 100lb x 8*
> 
> *
> **Incline Single Leg Curl*
> 
> *
> **14lb x 10, 21lb x 8, 35lb negatives x 4 (1st 2 were great...REALLY slow negative....last 2 were hopeless, hamstring just failed BIG style)*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *After some great info on Monday night I have upped my carbs as it made sense to me that by lowering them all the time it is more likely to make you carb sensitive and it becomes a vicious circle!


we rehea rse in the studio above your gym. can i have some cheesecake on sunday pleeeeeeeeese?


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> After some great info on Monday night I have upped my carbs as it made sense to me that by lowering them all the time it is more likely to make you carb sensitive and it becomes a vicious circle!


Amen! :thumbup1: (i'll try)


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> It was! Proto type number 3 and almost got it perfect, couple more tweaks and we're there. Personally not my favourite as is quite sweet but that's carrot cake for you. I have to say I didn't think the quad session would make me as sore as it has....just goes to show huh?
> 
> Today was pretty hectic and Chemical Alex was supposed to be in at 10 to get a coat of tan on for a photo shoot but didn't turn up until 11.30 at exactly the time that a lass was in for PT so kind of bllxed everything up but we'll let him off because he was dieting. Lohani was in too so we grabbed her to go through some posing with the lass which was excellent but it put our PT session back an hour....lol...and on it went. Still I managed to get hams and glutes done with Shab so happy days!
> 
> *Hams & Glutes*
> 
> *10kg weighted Hypers SS Adductor (12lb plates)*
> 
> *4 x 10-15 - 7pl x 15/10pl x 12/11pl x 10,10*
> 
> *DB SLDL SS Ankle Weight Glute Kick Back (5kg)*
> 
> *50lb x 10, 65lb x 10,8 - 3 x 10-15 each leg*
> 
> *Seated Ham Curl *
> 
> *80lb x 10, 10, 100lb x 8*
> 
> *Incline Single Leg Curl*
> 
> *14lb x 10, 21lb x 8, 35lb negatives x 4 (1st 2 were great...REALLY slow negative....last 2 were hopeless, hamstring just failed BIG style)*
> 
> After some great info on Monday night I have upped my carbs as it made sense to me that by lowering them all the time it is more likely to make you carb sensitive and it becomes a vicious circle!


I have not popped in for a while so do forgive the interruption - liked your new avi and it prompted a visit so:

'Hi Tan - hope is all good in your world' 

Ok, so grrr first thing I read about is carrot cake, then cheesecake HELP...aside from that though...I am very interested in the carb upping :thumb: I found that going from bog all carbs for 12 weeks and then eating lots on holiday made me very bloated and therefore go along with this vicious circle theory ....please more details please please if you have them ? :beer: xx


----------



## robisco11

I took note of the carb thing as well....mental notes have been made


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I took note of the carb thing as well....mental notes have been made


It made perfect sense didn't it? :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> It made perfect sense didn't it? :thumb:


It did. I was saying to Paul yesterday how surprised I was at some of the things they said. Alot went against stuff you here and see in the mainstream mags etc...made sense though, very valuable!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> It did. I was saying to Paul yesterday how surprised I was at some of the things they said. Alot went against stuff you here and see in the mainstream mags etc...made sense though, very valuable!


And he has the stable to back up what he's saying!


----------



## Ak_88

Whats all this stuff about references to more carbs in yours and Robs thread? I'm intrigued


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Whats all this stuff about references to more carbs in yours and Robs thread? I'm intrigued


It's with reference to the seminar on Monday with Neil Hill. The basic premise was that by going on very low/zero carb diets/eating plans you can make yourself carb sensitive in that when they are reintroduced the body basically has no idea what the feck to do with them and becomes 'sensitive' to them - bloating/watery/storing etc. This results in the 'carbs are evil' and so we drop them again and the whole thing becomes a nasty cycle. The underlying theme through the whole was 'moderation' and hard fecking work will get you to your goals. It was also apparent that there is no 'perfect' diet and that as individuals we need to manipulate things to suit us. I know it all sounds really basic but that was the beauty of it. Also a balanced diet was advocated, including fruit, veg, yoghurts!!! I've forgotten more than I remembered lol. But I'm old:whistling:


----------



## Dawn

I lurve da carbs


----------



## d4ead

ElfinTan said:


> It's with reference to the seminar on Monday with Neil Hill. The basic premise was that by going on very low/zero carb diets/eating plans you can make yourself carb sensitive in that when they are reintroduced the body basically has no idea what the feck to do with them and becomes 'sensitive' to them - bloating/watery/storing etc. This results in the 'carbs are evil' and so we drop them again and the whole thing becomes a nasty cycle. The underlying theme through the whole was 'moderation' and hard fecking work will get you to your goals. It was also apparent that there is no 'perfect' diet and that as individuals we need to manipulate things to suit us. I know it all sounds really basic but that was the beauty of it. Also a balanced diet was advocated, including fruit, veg, yoghurts!!! I've forgotten more than I remembered lol. But I'm old:whistling:


actually sounds very interesting, kinda gutted i didnt see it..


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> I lurve da carbs


And one day soon they will be allllll yours.....just not yet!!! x



d4ead said:


> actually sounds very interesting, kinda gutted i didnt see it..


It was very interesting. That was just a tiny bit of it!


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> It's with reference to the seminar on Monday with Neil Hill. The basic premise was that by going on very low/zero carb diets/eating plans you can make yourself carb sensitive in that when they are reintroduced the body basically has no idea what the feck to do with them and becomes 'sensitive' to them - bloating/watery/storing etc. This results in the 'carbs are evil' and so we drop them again and the whole thing becomes a nasty cycle. The underlying theme through the whole was 'moderation' and hard fecking work will get you to your goals. It was also apparent that there is no 'perfect' diet and that as individuals we need to manipulate things to suit us. I know it all sounds really basic but that was the beauty of it. Also a balanced diet was advocated, including fruit, veg, yoghurts!!! I've forgotten more than I remembered lol. But I'm old:whistling:


Excellent post there. I suspect this may be an issue with me now. I have to really cut down the cals to shift any weight. Experimenting with carb cycling and I haven't put any o the weight back on.

Loving the sound of being able to eat yoghurt! :bounce:

Oh and you so are not old. Prime of your life lady.


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Excellent post there. I suspect this may be an issue with me now. I have to really cut down the cals to shift any weight. Experimenting with carb cycling and I haven't put any o the weight back on.
> 
> Loving the sound of being able to eat yoghurt! :bounce:
> 
> Oh and you so are not old. Prime of your life lady.


I've been having those 'feeling bloooooweted' yoghurts for a few months now. You know you have to find what works for you and it's trial and error.

It's funny....my body is getting younger as my face gets decidedly older hahahaha!!!! Fillers here I come:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Dawn

You look more youthful to me chuck  that's probably because I have that gaunt look now!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Dawn said:


> You look more youthful to me chuck  that's probably because I have that gaunt look now!!


Twaddle. I'm sure you look great Dawn if your avvy is anything to judge by. Take it you are prepping for a comp?


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> You look more youthful to me chuck  that's probably because I have that gaunt look now!!


OI...I am more youthful than you:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Had an awsome session today. Trained with Dan and I have to say he is for me (next to Paul) the best training partner. Sessions just become Rarrrrrrr!!!!! I've been kind of faffing with my back sessions because I was getting feedback that it was getting to big but after a change of focus I've decided fck it...get it BIG. I don't like wishy washy training so NER!!!!!! Deadlifts here we come:thumb:

*Shoulders*

*
Isolateral Press*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
80kg x 8*

*
90kg x 6*

*
**DB Side Lats*

*
**25lb x 8 drop 12lb x 15 x 3*

*
**Back*

*
Wide Grip Lat PD's*

*
**90lb x 15*

*
135lb x 10*

*
180lb x 7*

*
195lb x 5 drop (?) x 5 drop (?) x 7 no idea what Dan dropped the weight to!*

*
**Close V Grip T Bar Rows (using oly bar)*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8 x 2*

*
**Single Arm DB Rows*

*
**60lb x 10*

*
70lb x 8*

*
75lb x 6*

*
**Chain and handle grip T bar rows - on tbar row station** - For this we attached 2 long D handles to the bar via a chain and came further up the pad to hit the mid back. Very effective and another of Mr G's well thought out exercises! The idea is not to got too heavy so that you get a really long stretch and then can really draw the elbows right back through the row - squeeze and hold!!!!*

*
10kg x 10*

*
20kg x 10 x 2*

*
20kg x 8 drop 10 kg x 5*

*
*

1st time in a long time I've felt quiffy doing back! :thumb:

*
*

*
*


----------



## robisco11

nice wokout!! Are you doing back and shoulders together all the time? I've not trained back as i would like for 3 weeks now, hopefully i'll know what the problem is come monday


----------



## Dsahna

Great work tan:thumb:very strong lifting matepleased you enjoyed it toonutter


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> nice wokout!! Are you doing back and shoulders together all the time? I've not trained back as i would like for 3 weeks now, hopefully i'll know what the problem is come monday


Yep back and shoulders are being kept together. Only did them to start today as Dan wasn't doing them.



Dsahna said:


> Great work tan:thumb:very strong lifting matepleased you enjoyed it too:eek:nutter


I have to say I'm feeling pretty strong (and clean:whistling at the moment, things seem to be clicking into place mentally so the focus is there. I really do have the bug mate lol.


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Yep back and shoulders are being kept together. Only did them to start today as Dan wasn't doing them.
> 
> I have to say I'm feeling pretty strong (and clean:whistling at the moment, things seem to be clicking into place mentally so the focus is there. I really do have the bug mate lol.


your always strong!"!!! Have you upped the food as well ?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> your always strong!"!!! Have you upped the food as well ?


Yep:thumb: Not by much but enough to make a difference!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Yep:thumb: Not by much but enough to make a difference!


good stuffs....im waiting on a reply on my '8 month progress' thread. Some guy said...my bf is too high..my training mustn't be in order and my diet may need tweaking...yet when i reply he offers no advice, funnily he has no picture either... :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> good stuffs....im waiting on a reply on my '8 month progress' thread. Some guy said...my bf is too high..my training mustn't be in order and my diet may need tweaking...yet when i reply he offers no advice, funnily he has no picture either... :whistling:


Very strange huh? NOT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11

I know...i shouldnt be shocked really..


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I know...i shouldnt be shocked really..


It's the t'interweb...what do you expect????


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> It's the t'interweb...what do you expect????


I know, i know....i dont mind though, so long as he offers me advice, just seems pointless to rip me apart and then shy away and not help....the beauty of the net though


----------



## ElfinTan

We had the BNBF Northern Meet at the gym today and it was nice to see how much progress everyone has made. I didn't get a chance to have a good look at everyone but some impressive stuff from what glimpses I caught. I reckong a few class winners/top 3's for sure and a good bet for the overall which would make 2nd year in a row for the Northern crew!

Chest and arms for me, took a bit longer than I wanted because I was chatting **** lol but hey...it's Sunday

*Chest*

*
Flat BB Bench*

*
**Bar x 20*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 5 - Mr G called the reps*

*
70kg x 3*

*
75kg x 1*

*
**Decline BB Bench*

*
**60kg x 5*

*
65kg x 5*

*
70kg x 5*

*
75kg x 1*

*
**Incline Pec Dec*

*
**48lb x 10,10*

*
60lb x 8*

*
**Tris*

*
EZ Pull over Press*

*
**10kg x 10*

*
15kg x 8,8*

*
**EZ Reverse Grip Press*

*
**40lb x 14*

*
60lb x 10,8*

*
**Bi's*

*
Preacher Machine Curls*

*
**40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 10*

*
60lb x 8*

*
**DB Curls*

*
**25lb x 10 (each)*

*
30lb x 8 drop 25lb x 8*

*
35lb x 5 drop 30lb x 4 drop 25lb x 6*

*
*

*
*And that was pretty much it!!!!!

As of this week I'm going to be doing hams & quads on the same day and not splitting them but will probably chuck in some isolation ham/glute stuff in on 3rd workout!


----------



## Dawn

Gym Bunny said:


> Twaddle. I'm sure you look great Dawn if your avvy is anything to judge by. Take it you are prepping for a comp?


Feel like I'm permanently in comp prep:confused1:

I witnessed our Elfin pressing today....pretty amazing stuff:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Feel like I'm permanently in comp prep:confused1:
> 
> I witnessed our Elfin pressing today....pretty amazing stuff:thumb:


You really are almost there no Hunny! And looking fabulous!!! Absolutely the best I've seen you coming into a show...but then again how dare I have an opinion:whistling:xxx


----------



## weeman

tan,you disgust me,in your avatar i can clearly see your bare arms on display and almost see down your top,you hussy,your poison,what sort of representation do you think that is for female bodybuilding? you should be shot. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Hi pot, meet my friend kettle :lol: :lol:

Nice benching mukks, got me some pretty tasty numbers today too :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Ak_88 said:


> Hi pot, meet my friend kettle :lol: :lol:
> 
> Nice benching mukks, got me some pretty tasty numbers today too :thumb:


Ak_88,dont talk to her,she's a heathen mate,a fukin she devil no less.

I'd delete your posts from her journal mate,if your seen associating with her gym's across the country may ban you,seriously.


----------



## Ak_88

Oh really? I was always under the impression Tan was the most upstanding citizen of the internet BB'ing community? I bet her other half isn't as angelic as is made out too then









Thanks for your concern Weeman, i'll be sure to erase my existence from this journal :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

weeman said:


> tan,you disgust me,in your avatar i can clearly see your bare arms on display and almost see down your top,you hussy,your poison,what sort of representation do you think that is for female bodybuilding? you should be shot. :lol: :lol: :lol:


yes i agree fuking glorious isn't it


----------



## ElfinTan

Damn you all.....you have blown my cover! For so long I have endeavoured to portray a character of virginal purity and angelic grace but alas there is no fooling any of you........

So lets ride those molten waves through hell and damnation baby.....and rock out with Hendrix!!!!!!!!!!!! :devil2: Joining me anyone???? 

Great innit...I must be about the only member on this entire forum that has never stepped a virtual foot in the adult lounge an' all hahahahaha!!!! See that's the beauty of the 'tinterweb...if you don't wanna see something or have the slightest interest in it....... then don't fecking click on it:thumbup1:

Weeman...funniest thing is that my ex hubby pretty much accused me of all of that when I put god back in the sock drawer and became a born again heathen:whistling:

Thanks to the lot of you for well and truly making me belly laugh out loud xxx


----------



## Ak_88

Have another tune too Tan;






His solo stuff away from Audioslave/Rage is bloody awesome, well worth a look.


----------



## winger

So Tan does that mean no naked pics of you in the adult lounge?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> So Tan does that mean no naked pics of you in the adult lounge?


I knew you'd be in here soon Petal x


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I knew you'd be in here soon Petal x


Ya gota strike when the iron is hot Princess! :beer:


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> You really are almost there no Hunny! And looking fabulous!!! Absolutely the best I've seen you coming into a show...but then again how dare I have an opinion:whistling:xxx


Thank you sweetie and as far as I'm concerned your opinion is one of the most valuable to me as I know you tell it straight so don't let others stop you ever being who you are....ever!!



ElfinTan said:


> Great innit...I must be about the only member on this entire forum that has never stepped a virtual foot in the adult lounge an' all hahahahaha!!!!


Make that two:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Ya gota strike when the iron is hot Princess! :beer:


I have to give you 10/10 for persistance....I have some pics from today....non naked tho hahahahaha!



Dawn said:


> Thank you sweetie and as far as I'm concerned your opinion is one of the most valuable to me as I know you tell it straight so don't let others stop you ever being who you are....ever!!
> 
> Make that two:thumb:


Dawn - thank you...that does mean alot to me. I do sometimes feel a fraud amongst experts but as for changing....not a chance...I quite like who I am and am not about to change...so the straight talking potty mouth of mine will have to be loved or loathed:innocent:

Me and Pam trained legs today...nice and simple basic stuff. Pam has found it really difficult to squat in the past as she has problems with ROM in her hams and her insertions do this strange clicky malarky. Today we put her in flatter shoes so there was no heel collapsing, strapped her knees up and put little plates under her heels and things went swimmingly well. She is still not as low as we'd like (just above parellel) but they are comfy strong squats and the next few months training will see some good improvements.

We took some pics so hopefully will upload and post them later. From the pics I saw that the bar was too high up for me today for some reason so I'll address that next session!!!

*Legs & Calves*

*Shrug Machine Calf Raises*

*100kg x 10-12 x 4*

*Seated Calf Raises*

*140lb x 10 x 4*

*BB Squats*

*Bar x 15 x 2*

*60kg x 10*

*70kg x8*

*80kg x 6*

*90kg x 3*

*Leg Press*

*145kg x 10*

*195kg x 10*

*245kg x 10*

*295kg x 10*

*DB SLDL*

*65lb (each) x 10*

*70lb x 10*

*75lb x 10*

*80lb x 8*

*BB Walking Lunges*

*20kg x 24 x 2*

Like I said nice and simple and basic. :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna

Good work tangreat avvy too mate,arms look huge!


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Good work tangreat avvy too mate,arms look huge!


Cheers....the photo is from early on in the year!


----------



## d4ead

yeh i love that pic... would make an awesome poster..

you know if you wanna sign one and post it to me


----------



## Dsahna

Err......x2:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> yeh i love that pic... would make an awesome poster..
> 
> you know if you wanna sign one and post it to me





Dsahna said:


> Err......x2:thumb:


Awe bless you both x


----------



## robisco11

I've decided, i'm going to be gym hero of the week this week!!!!

Expect big things thursday


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I've decided, i'm going to be gym hero of the week this week!!!!
> 
> Expect big things thursday


Does thos mean 'brain popping' again?????? :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Me n Pam training today!!!!!

































It really is the cutting edge of d*cking aboot!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Does thos mean 'brain popping' again?????? :tongue:


thats it.....mock me....you'll all be sorry one day


----------



## robisco11

you both have bigger arms than me.......easily in fact!


----------



## Dsahna

Tan you look ready to puke in that pic mate:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> you both have bigger arms than me.......easily in fact!


 :whistling:



Dsahna said:


> Tan you look ready to puke in that pic mate:lol:


No....just hoping to get backup again lol! It's the heaviest I've been on squats for a while...and only the 2nd session in about 6 months so still finding my feet!


----------



## ElfinTan

And here's a couple of my far hairier better half!!!!!

































I'm a very lucky lass ;0)


----------



## Dsahna

Pauls added major size tan,much more mass than i remember,am i right?


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Pauls added major size tan,much more mass than i remember,am i right?


When you saw him last he was ripped on stage so he was of course lighter. He is at the moment trying his best to eat. It's his major downfall. He finds it really hard to consume enough calories to pack on size, really has a small appetite so eating in excess is VERY difficult for him. We have gone for high calorific foods (fruit loaf, peanut butter, pasta and oils...even 2 almond croissants a day) and lots of liquid type carb and protein drinks to pack them in. I know he'd really like a shot at the 202 before he's 50....or maybe even at 50+ but he knows he HAS to bring something different to the table! Condition isn't a problem...but we shall see what we shall see!


----------



## Ak_88

I had to do a double take of those pics on facebook of Pam, i thought it was you with a new haircut! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> I had to do a double take of those pics on facebook of Pam, i thought it was you with a new haircut! :lol:


I know....I'm trying to grow mine but it's driving me nuts and I'm desperately fighting the urge to shave it all off again but it will be wayyyyyy too butch:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

paul looks awesome lucky lady indeed...


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> paul looks awesome lucky lady indeed...


Especially useful when gliding!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I knew you'd be in here soon Petal x


Once a stalker always a stalker hun!



ElfinTan said:


> I have to give you 10/10 for persistance....I have some pics from today....non naked tho hahahahaha!


winger cry's, takes a big breath to relax and cry's again.

PG, you look awesome, but I think you know that!

Tan, 90kg for 3 reps, that is so impressive!

It looks like you have a 45 lb bar, two 45 lb plates, two 25 lb plates and two 10 lb plates, that comes out to 205 lbs.


----------



## d4ead

shes always impressive wingman.


----------



## ElfinTan

You are all really too kind lol

Texas Power Bar = 20kg

+ 2 x 20kg

+ 2 x 10kg

+ 2 x 5kg

= 90kg which is

198lb :0)


----------



## robisco11

this time tomorrow, a new gym hero will have been crowned


----------



## ParaManiac

robisco11 said:


> this time tomorrow, a new gym hero will have been crowned


All hail Robisco the deuche :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> All hail Robisco the deuche :whistling:


Im not gong to lower myself to your level...your a small, small man


----------



## ElfinTan

Now now children....no squabbling in my journal:lol:

Rob - don't fcking break:whistling:

You can't TRY to be gym hero...you either are...or you're not lol!!!!!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Now now children....no squabbling in my journal:lol:
> 
> Rob - don't fcking break:whistling:
> 
> You can't TRY to be gym hero...*you either are...or you're not lol*!!!!!


I sense there was a air of enevatibility(sp) in that comment....that i will never be the hero!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I sense there was a air of enevatibility(sp) in that comment....that i will never be the hero!!!


Oh Grasshopper....ye have little faith!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Oh Grasshopper....ye have little faith!


If that statement didn't date yourself Tan..he he.

So does the force run strong in him or not? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> If that statement didn't date yourself Tan..he he.
> 
> So does the force run strong in him or not? :whistling:


I have never professed to being a spring chicken!!!!! More old goat but smarter than your average bear!!!!!!

(I have already had to explain to Rob who 'Grasshopper' was.......I'll just get my bus pass:whistling


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Good pics tan! you and pam look very happy to do cardio lol... i could never could the hang of your stepper machines! (i'm a simpleton lol)

pauls looking in good nick, still has abs...awesome front lat spread.

beard is getting longer too


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Good pics tan! you and pam look very happy to do cardio lol... i could never could the hang of your stepper machines! (i'm a simpleton lol)
> 
> pauls looking in good nick, still has abs...awesome front lat spread.
> 
> beard is getting longer too


Pam's ace:thumb: We have such a laugh!

We did back today together then I went on a did bi's as Pam had done her arms on Monday. Pretty much the same session as last week with Dan.

*D Bar Lat PD's*

*90lb x 12*

*135lb x 10*

*165lb x 7*

*180lb x 5 drop 129lb x 4 drop 90lb x 6*

*V Handle T Bar Row With Oly Bar*

*40kg x 10*

*60kg x 7,7*

*Single Arm DB Row*

*65lb x 8*

*70lb x 6 x 3*

*T Bar Chain Row*

*10kg x 12*

*20kg x 10*

*30kg x 8*

*30kg x 6 drop 20kg x 4 drop 10kg x 2*

*Preacher Machine Curls*

*36lb x 10*

*60lb x 7,6*

*Alternate DB Curls*

*30lb x 10 (each arm)*

*35lb x 10*

*40lb x 5 drop 30lb x 4*

*Drag Type Curls on the Iso Chest Press** (won't bother explain these and will get pic next time as much easier than explaining)*

*5kg (each side) x 12*

*7.5kg x 10*

*10kg x 10*

Good session....very enjoyable and feeling kind of chunky:thumb: Measured my bi's for a laugh and they now stand at 14.25"(right) and 14.5"(left) :tongue:

Also me and Dan seem to have finalised out plan of action for training post holiday. Split will be -

Sunday - Shoulders & Arms

Tues - Legs

Thurs - Back & Chest

Run it for 8 weeks then take a look! Can't wait!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice squatting hun! x


----------



## Ak_88

Chest and back in the same session, i struggle to get that into three sessions! :lol:

Quads n calves tommorow, got anything to spice up the session? I'm getting a bit bored of FST Extensions/Press/Extensions :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

It's the 1st time I've done chest and back in one session so looking forward to it!!!

How about doing staggered leg press. One foot (master) pressing the other foot(slave) you only have the balls of your feet at the bottom of the plate - then swap.

Bulgarian squats - easiest way to explain these is it's a static lunge with the back leg raised on a bench. Make sure that your knee doesn't go over your foot in the neg and then finish off with single leg extensions.

4 sets of each - making sure that you alternate starting leg each time so right/left then left/right!

Paul did 10 sets of 10 for his calves this week with a quadruple drop set to finish! Worth a bash for a change....and start with calves!


----------



## Ak_88

Yeah i've done Bulgarian split squats before, hopefully they'll be a bit easier this time round balance wise cos i've been lunging for a while now!

Not looking forward to waking up saturday morning after doing BSS's and walking lunges though, hello glutes in pieces :lol:


----------



## d4ead

awesome workouts as usual tan well done.


----------



## Nine Pack

I had a good session at your house yesterday. Soooo weak now it really helps having a push as on my own I barely go thru the motions. I can't wait to get my strength back. I must have really strong fat cos when it's gone I am pitiful. You two used far more weight than me on that T Bar thingy with the chain & stirrup handles.

See you there again today Tan. Chest I think & I'll do my second cardio there again if that's ok.


----------



## winger

Well hello there Nine Pack. :beer:


----------



## Dsahna

Great work tan:wink:


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> I had a good session at your house yesterday. Soooo weak now it really helps having a push as on my own I barely go thru the motions. I can't wait to get my strength back. I must have really strong fat cos when it's gone I am pitiful. You two used far more weight than me on that T Bar thingy with the chain & stirrup handles.
> 
> See you there again today Tan. Chest I think & I'll do my second cardio there again if that's ok.


I have super strong fat

GG - I used to call them rear leg raised lunges then found out they actually had a proper name instead of my made up one:whistling:

I wasn't intending on training today as the plan was to train tomorrow after tanning our junior as I would be in the gym but change of plan means I'm tanning him later on at our house so not in the gym tomorrow so gave shoulders a quick blast.

*DB Side lats*

*
**25lb x 8 drop 5kg plate x 10 - 3 sets*

*
**DB Press*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
35lb x 8*

*
40lb x 8*

*
45lb x 6*

*
**Cable Rear Delts (single)*

*
**20lb x 10*

*
30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10 x 2*

*
**Incline Side Lats 5kg Plate*

*
**2 x 10*

*
*

*
*11 hours at the gym today and didn't leave til 8 but had carrot cake and choccy brownies in the oven by 9pm....even I'm impressed with that one. Just taken them out now:thumb: Only butter/cream cheese icing to do!


----------



## ElfinTan

Fck Me side ways.....just looking at pics of Iris Kyle on Flexonline and her rear shots are just phenomenal! Regardless of whether you find it 'attractive' or not the condition and shape this woman is in is just unreal!!!!

http://www.flexonline.com/09contests/09olympia/women/iris_kyle/pages/NR0M0810.html


----------



## d4ead

Not atractive but awesome to behold


----------



## winger

That girl sure holds a lot of muscle. Very impressive.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> That girl sure holds a lot of muscle. Very impressive.


And she wins the Miss O again:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## d4ead

no surprise there....


----------



## ElfinTan

Non real suprise but top 3 were all awesome in different ways. Iris just had the 'x' factor though and remains in a league of her own I think.


----------



## d4ead

Yes it will indeed take something very special to shift her, can't say I agree with dexter winning the guys agaib but heh.


----------



## Dawn

I liked the lady who came second, thought her waist to shoulder ratio was much more pleasing.

Had an argument with DNC last night when I showed him photos and he made a comment along the lines of it not being attractive.....FFS, they're not doing it for him and others who make such comments to have a hand shake to!!


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Yes it will indeed take something very special to shift her, can't say I agree with dexter winning the guys agaib but heh.


He didn't:whistling: He was 3rd



Dawn said:


> I liked the lady who came second, thought her waist to shoulder ratio was much more pleasing.
> 
> Had an argument with DNC last night when I showed him photos and he made a comment along the lines of it not being attractive.....FFS, they're not doing it for him and others who make such comments to have a hand shake to!!


Come on DNC....it's not a beauty pageant...you should know what to look for now 

Heather Ambhurst look amazing but I'd still go for Iris as the complete package this time round. Fantastic lines and hard to fault to be honest...she just had 'it'. I also really liked Lisa Auckland and thought she had a pleasing physique but just couldn't match the other girls on back width.


----------



## iopener

Paul looks to have put on a fair whack of mass since i saw him last. He is looking good.

Youre not looking that bad either if i do say so. Some very strong lifting im seeing of you lately, its extremely impressive!


----------



## Dawn

Agree about Iris, particularly back biceps where Heather seemed to lose them but I just find Heather more pleasing in balance......think I've always gone for symmetry over sheer mass


----------



## ElfinTan

I have to say personally I thought Iris had it on symetry and she certainly seems to have brought things down if anything, the only thing I could be REALLY picky on is that her legs are long in comparison to her upper body....but that REALLT ultra picky! lol

Thanks TIO - we do our best!


----------



## ElfinTan

Anyway....you forget I'm not allowed to discuss these things as I don't compete so by default you are correct in the assesment of this years Miss O ;0) xxx


----------



## Dawn

LOL, yes your opinion doesn't count unless it's advising me. I'm just a fan of tiny waists.


----------



## ElfinTan

:tongue: :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Anyway....you forget I'm not allowed to discuss these things as I don't compete so by default you are correct in the assesment of this years Miss O ;0) xxx


So why can't you discuss it lol is it a new stipulation? :laugh:

x


----------



## dixie normus

ElfinTan said:


> Fck Me side ways.....just looking at pics of Iris Kyle on Flexonline and her rear shots are just phenomenal! Regardless of whether you find it 'attractive' or not the condition and shape this woman is in is just unreal!!!!
> 
> http://www.flexonline.com/09contests/09olympia/women/iris_kyle/pages/NR0M0810.html


Feck me. Her @rse is as tight as a 16 year old public schoolboy:thumb: :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> So why can't you discuss it lol is it a new stipulation? :laugh:
> 
> x


Apparently it seems to be the 'law' that unless you have competed as a female bodybuilder you have no right to comment or have any opinion on female bodybuilding:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Apparently it seems to be the 'law' that unless you have competed as a female bodybuilder you have no right to comment or have any opinion on female bodybuilding:whistling:


:laugh: ... does that mean we are also banished from training with the competative BB's too ....not the girlie room please don't make me hide with the pink DB's Tan :crying: :crying: ....are we still allowed to sweat like hairy ar s ed builders or is that no go too :mellow:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh we can do all that....just not actually talk about bodybuilding:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Don't be stupid, women don't train hard enough to sweat.

I've got eye-witness, fitness first proof! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Don't be stupid, women don't train hard enough to sweat.
> 
> I've got eye-witness, fitness first proof! :lol:


I try tres hard NOT to sweat:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Pants


----------



## ParaManiac

Zager and Evans (No,i havnt lost the plot,Paul will understand!  )


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> Zager and Evans (No,i havnt lost the plot,Paul will understand!  )


he said he knows exactly what you're talking about:confused1: I am blissful in my ignorance

Trained legs today with Pam. Nowt fancy!

*Seated Calf Raises*

*
**100lb x 10 x 10*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**Bar x 15*

*
60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 10*

*
80kg x 8 - wasn't too happy with depth of these so -*

*
80kg x 6...sat on the fcking floor*

*
**Leg Press (feet together)*

*
**145kg x 10*

*
195kg x 10*

*
245kg x 10*

*
295kg x 10*

*
**DB SLDL*

*
**70lb x 10*

*
80lb x 10 x 2*

*
**Giant Set*

*
**Walking Lunges 20kg x 24*

*
Lying Ham Curl 20lb x 10, 30lb x 12*

*
Leg Extensions 40lb x 8, 10*

*
*

*
*I'll probably do a quick chest session tomorrow and then we're off on our jollies:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Ak_88

Lovely stuff. I'm debating doing calves first tommorow before hams/buns but they're still sore from 10x10 from friday!!

Where you off on hol, and how long for?


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Lovely stuff. I'm debating doing calves first tommorow before hams/buns but they're still sore from 10x10 from friday!!
> 
> Where you off on hol, and how long for?


Off to Cyprus for a week. To be honest I've already switched off. We've not had any time out from work for 2 years so it's well needed. I intend to do the sum total of fck all:thumb: Plans of action have been laid for when we come back so this is regroup time so we get to kick ass when we get back and straight into it!


----------



## ElfinTan

Legs beginning to complain! :whistling:


----------



## Dawn

Have a lovely time and I don't need to tell you to make up for lack of hols in 2 years!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Have a lovely time and I don't need to tell you to make up for lack of hols in 2 years!!


 :thumb:

And you have a great and kick ass comp! Keep me updated...I may not text back each one but I'd like to know whats going on

Whizzed through chest and arms today....felt like a bicep boy before going on holiday hahahahahaha!

*BB Flat Bench*

*
**Bar x 15 x 2*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
New goal on 1RM is 80kg by new year!*

*
**Decline Machine - the ego destroyer*

*
**40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 8, 7*

*
**Incline DB Press*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 8,8*

*
**Tri Press on cables*

*
**45lb x 8-10 x 3*

*
Supersetted with*

*
**Reverse Grip Cable Press Down*

*
**40lb x 8-10 x 3*

*
**DB Alternate Curls*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 10*

*
40lb x 5 drop 30lb x 5 drop 20lb x 4*

*
**Iso Machine Drag Curl Thingy*

*
**10kg x 12*

*
20kg x 12*

*
30kg x 10*

*
*

*
*And now it's time to chill out.....happy fcking days!!!!!!!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## dmcc

Off somewhere nice?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Said it on Sunday but......

*HAPPY HOLIBAGS!!!!!!!!!*

*
*

*
* :bounce: *:bounce:* :bounce: :rockon: *:rockon:* :rockon:

*
*


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Off somewhere nice?


Cyprus!!!!

Cheers Z - I have now officially switched off....bag packed on Sunday....took all of 5 mins -

3 shorts

10 vest tops

1 skirt

1 dress

4 kinis

zillion knickers

2 flipflops

1 jeans

.....don't think I've forgotten owt!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Cyprus!!!!
> 
> Cheers Z - I have now officially switched off....bag packed on Sunday....took all of 5 mins -
> 
> 3 shorts
> 
> 10 vest tops
> 
> 1 skirt
> 
> 1 dress
> 
> 4 kinis
> 
> zillion knickers
> 
> 2 flipflops
> 
> 1 jeans
> 
> .....don't think I've forgotten owt!


Ooooffffttt..... wish I could pack like that.

I pack for every eventuality, including a nuclear war.... just cant help myself....  :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ooooffffttt..... wish I could pack like that.
> 
> I pack for every eventuality, including a nuclear war.... just cant help myself....  :lol:


Hahahaha....most do! Paul said he's so glad I'm low maintenance:whistling:...I think that is code for a slob hahahahaha


----------



## Linny

Have a faberooni jollies AT :thumb:

xxx


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> Cyprus!!!!
> 
> .....don't think I've forgotten owt!


Protein? :lol: :lol:

Have a good one mukka! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Have a faberooni jollies AT :thumb:
> 
> xxx


I plan to!



Ak_88 said:


> *Protein?* :lol: :lol:
> 
> Have a good one mukka! :thumb:


Check! :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

have an awesome time babe... bring back loads of holiday pics for us


----------



## Dsahna

Have a great time tanathon:wink:


----------



## ElfinTan

I'm home!!!!!


----------



## Gym Bunny

Cyprus! I am mega jealous I love Cyprus, puts my jaunt to England into perspective. You'll get the 80kg bench nay bother in the new year. Are you tanned, Tan? (BAD joke but couldn;t resist!)


----------



## ElfinTan

Tantastic


----------



## Dawn

Yeahhhhhh, welcome back


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Yeahhhhhh, welcome back


Thank you very much Miss Pro Bodybuilder...... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

For those of you that don't follow the natty bodybuilding seen but do pop into my journal for a snoop Dawn won her class (female physique) at the BNBF finals and so by earned her Pro card. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Thank you very much Miss Pro Bodybuilder...... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> For those of you that don't follow the natty bodybuilding seen but do pop into my journal for a snoop Dawn won her class (female physique) at the BNBF finals and so by earned her Pro card. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


How about some pics or links?

Welcome back Tan, I was getting a little separation anxiety disorder, it's ok, I just drank and smoked more. :beer:


----------



## Linny

Yo tweacle welcome home


----------



## Dawn

Thanks for that Tan ya bugga this is your journal 

Winger, there are some pics on www.rippedglutes.net go to the gallery section


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> How about some pics or links?
> 
> Welcome back Tan, I was getting a little separation anxiety disorder, it's ok, I just drank and smoked more. :beer:


It's my pleasure to give you an excuse to indugle:whistling:



Linny said:


> Yo tweacle welcome home


Ta Poppet



Dawn said:


> Thanks for that Tan ya bugga this is your journal
> 
> Winger, there are some pics on www.rippedglutes.net go to the gallery section


Oi I'm very proud of you Missy Mop xxx And there is feck all THAT exciting going on in Tans World....for the moment


----------



## Beklet

Nice one Dawn, saw the pics on RG - looked amazing but the other women looked like giants lol! Read your journal couple of years back on mt, did you have one for this year? Oh and how much did you weigh onstage, if you don't mind me asking so i can see how much work i need to do!

Sorry Tan, will end hijack now! X


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Nice one Dawn, saw the pics on RG - looked amazing but the other women looked like giants lol! Read your journal couple of years back on mt, did you have one for this year? Oh and how much did you weigh onstage, if you don't mind me asking so i can see how much work i need to do!
> 
> Sorry Tan, will end hijack now! X


Hijack away :thumb:


----------



## Dawn

Ok permission granted to hijack LOL!!

Beklet, my journal is still up and running at 230+ pages now but I'm about to lock it sometime today to start afresh. It's in the comp section now rather than the journal section, in fact here's a link http://www.muscletalk.co.uk/tm.aspx?high=&m=1688126&mpage=237#3634813

LOL, "weight" for it.....you won't be happy. I'm was piddly 6st11 on the day. I got down to 6st13 at home and weighed myself on the scales that were in the bathroom at the hotel and dropped a further 2lb overnight with the water stuff. I'm hoping to be a little less than that for the Yorton Cup in November to get the glutes through properly. The height difference is comical isn't it!!


----------



## Beklet

oh my, i don't think i've been under 8 stone since i was about 13 lol! And we're the same height bloody hell have some reading to do later then, thanks for that! Sub 7 stone . . Erk lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> oh my, i don't think i've been under 8 stone since i was about 13 lol! And we're the same height bloody hell have some reading to do later then, thanks for that! Sub 7 stone . . Erk lol!


With sheer guts and stubborness it can be done Beks....Dawn is the proof of that!


----------



## Ak_88

Oi oi muks, welcome back 

Whats the training plan now you're back?


----------



## Gym Bunny

Congratulations Dawn! Well done on getting your pro-card.

Tan, think it's time to get your journal revving up again for me to merrily spam. Not long till comp now I think? Afterall only 11weeks to Christmas. :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Beklet said:


> oh my, i don't think i've been under 8 stone since i was about 13 lol! And we're the same height bloody hell have some reading to do later then, thanks for that! Sub 7 stone . . Erk lol!


Beks I haven't been under 10stone since I was 18. :ban:


----------



## winger

Nice pic Dawn I mean Kitty.  Looking very good!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> With sheer guts and stubborness it can be done Beks....Dawn is the proof of that!


At that weight I'd hope there'd be no gut involved!! :laugh:


----------



## Bettyboo

Wow Dawn you look fab and well done on getting your pro card, from the pics very well deserved Mrs!

Hi Tan sorry for hijacking, hope your training is going well hun x


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> At that weight I'd hope there'd be no gut involved!! :laugh:


One would seriously hope not hahahaha!



Bettyboo said:


> Wow Dawn you look fab and well done on getting your pro card, from the pics very well deserved Mrs!
> 
> Hi Tan sorry for hijacking, hope your training is going well hun x


Like I said hijack away. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:



Ak_88 said:


> Oi oi muks, welcome back
> 
> Whats the training plan now you're back?


Hey hey

Plan of action is putting on some size. Afer discussion with my nearest an dearest I have made the decision that if I am to compete then I should go for a class that I will enjoy so I'm going to aim for physique and not figure. Once I made that mental switch I actually stopped sh*tting myself at the thought of competing I started getting really excited and fired up so I am taking that as a sign that I am making the right choice. Lets face facts here I am hardly going to make tidal waves on the female BB scene which ever class I chose so I might as well do a class that I will enjoy not only the competing in but also the training for. It's the training part I love and I love the bigger lifting, deads, squats & benching and I was kind of being advised to steer away from that to do the trained figure.

So starting from Sunday I will be training with R Danny and we plan to get basic and brutal. 3 x week training, nothing fancy back to basics.

Sunday - Arms & Shoulders

Tues - Legs

Thurs - chest & back.

Mon, wed & fri I am going to do calves, glutes and cardio.

I have set myself a few goals for Xmas -

Deadlift - 150kg

Squat - 110kg ATG non of the parrallel sh*te

Bench - 80kg

This gives me something to aim for but the ultimate goal is muscle mass. I need to get some packed on my legs especially :whistling:


----------



## leafman

Not been in for a while whats ur max deadlift at now Tan ?

leafy gets ready to run and hide :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> Not been in for a while whats ur max deadlift at now Tan ?
> 
> leafy gets ready to run and hide :lol:


Hello stranger My 1RM is at 140kg


----------



## leafman

ElfinTan said:


> Hello stranger My 1RM is at 140kg


Errrrrrrrrrrr :whistling: hope all is well :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> Mon, wed & fri I am going to do calves, glutes and cardio.
> 
> I have set myself a few goals for Xmas -
> 
> Deadlift - 150kg
> 
> Squat - 110kg ATG non of the parrallel sh*te
> 
> Bench - 80kg
> 
> This gives me something to aim for but the ultimate goal is muscle mass. I need to get some packed on my legs especially :whistling:


Looks achievable with the other half you have spurring you on! I've outlined one of my goals for next year but just the one for now!

I'm still dreaming of the day i can deadlift again :crying: , Squats will be addressed in the new year too, glass back permitting!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> So starting from Sunday I will be training with R Danny and we plan to get basic and brutal. 3 x week training, nothing fancy back to basics.
> 
> Sunday - Arms & Shoulders
> 
> Tues - Legs
> 
> Thurs - chest & back.
> 
> Mon, wed & fri I am going to do calves, glutes and cardio.
> 
> I have set myself a few goals for Xmas -
> 
> Deadlift - 150kg
> 
> Squat - 110kg ATG non of the parrallel sh*te
> 
> Bench - 80kg


Frequent routine changes I see, very nice.

Is R Danny Ak_88?


----------



## d4ead

awesome girl 140 ffs


----------



## Dawn

I think it's the right decision mi mucka  Your excitement came across yesterday. I know you love training but you'll find an even more renewed vigour now 

Thanks to everyone for their lovely comments and even reps....should have won my pro card sooner LOL!!!!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> One would seriously hope not hahahaha!
> 
> Like I said hijack away. :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:
> 
> Hey hey
> 
> Plan of action is putting on some size. Afer discussion with my nearest an dearest I have made the decision that if I am to compete then I should go for a class that I will enjoy so I'm going to aim for physique and not figure. Once I made that mental switch I actually stopped sh*tting myself at the thought of competing I started getting really excited and fired up so I am taking that as a sign that I am making the right choice. *Lets face facts here I am hardly going to make tidal waves on the female BB scene which ever class I chose *so I might as well do a class that I will enjoy not only the competing in but also the training for. It's the training part I love and I love the bigger lifting, deads, squats & benching and I was kind of being advised to steer away from that to do the trained figure.
> 
> So starting from Sunday I will be training with R Danny and we plan to get basic and brutal. 3 x week training, nothing fancy back to basics.
> 
> Sunday - Arms & Shoulders
> 
> Tues - Legs
> 
> Thurs - chest & back.
> 
> Mon, wed & fri I am going to do calves, glutes and cardio.
> 
> I have set myself a few goals for Xmas -
> 
> Deadlift - 150kg
> 
> Squat - 110kg ATG non of the parrallel sh*te
> 
> Bench - 80kg
> 
> This gives me something to aim for but the ultimate goal is muscle mass. I need to get some packed on my legs especially :whistling:


what makes you say/think that?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Frequent routine changes I see, very nice.
> 
> Is R Danny Ak_88?


LOL no R Danny is one of our lads. He used to train with Paul a couple of years ago, then got his lass pregnant and had to do the family thing for a while but he's been back a while now and competed earlier in the year as a junior with the NAC. R Danny has 'it'! If there was a mental X Factor in bodybuilding then Danny just has it. I make a prediction that if life doesn't get in i way then Danny will one day be a big name in British BB and even on te international scene. He's not there yet and still has alot of work to do but he is in for the long haul.

I think you should always change your training around and keep it fresh an your body on it's toes!



d4ead said:


> awesome girl 140 ffs


Don't forget a 40 year old girl lol(nearly)



Dawn said:


> I think it's the right decision mi mucka  Your excitement came across yesterday. I know you love training but you'll find an even more renewed vigour now


Yep. I've actually been getting butterfly tummy just at the thought of strating training:thumb:



robisco11 said:


> what makes you say/think that?


Because I think I will b a higgeeldy piggeldy package and I have got years on my side to fine tune....saying that our latest pro is older than me:whistling: So age really shouldn't be a factor but it is whether we like it or not. Things change as you get older, some for the better and some for the worst.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Hey chuckles, hope the hols were great!

how's danny going? any plans for shows in the near future?


----------



## ElfinTan

Holidays were very chilled!

I think Danny will be looking at the lightweights next year. There is no inters at lightweight so it's straight in there....and then he'll work his way through the ranks and a good steady pace!


----------



## robisco11

how old is Danny? 22/23?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> how old is Danny? 22/23?


 Something like that! i'll get a pic up of him...brb


----------



## Linny

So what's gonna happen to our drag act :whistling:think you should still wear the cripplers haha x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> So what's gonna happen to our drag act :whistling:think you should still wear the cripplers haha x


Lindyloo that is still plan B...it really does depend on how well things go! Shoes will still be practised!


----------



## ElfinTan

R Danny!




























All taken the in the last week run up to his show in May


----------



## robisco11

looks crackin'!! especially for his age as well!!


----------



## ElfinTan

It's not the way Danny looks that sets him apart. It's his mindset. he knows what has to be done and then just gets on with it!


----------



## robisco11

Yep, i agree!


----------



## Nine Pack

Dan really has got a very mature head on them young shoulders. A cracking lad who has the right mindset to go far in the sport.

Stupidly big calves too. Git


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Dan really has got a very mature head on them young shoulders. A cracking lad who has the right mindset to go far in the sport.
> 
> Stupidly big calves too. Git


I know...I told him they were getting too big....bistard!!!!


----------



## Dawn

Notice you're playing at Evo tomorrow....you still up for nosh?


----------



## ElfinTan

yeah we're still up for it!

Get to yours for about 6ish????


----------



## Dawn

Hah, thought we were doing it much sooner if you guys could make it after training so we could try the fish place in Fleetwood. If you can that would be great but if not I'm sure his sleepy head nibs will be fine with it and we'll go somewhere more local


----------



## ElfinTan

We're not over at Rochdale training til 1 and then we'll have to get back for Gypsy so we couldn't make it much earlier to be fair! We can leave it til another time if you want? We're cool either way and it's your treat/cheat so I don't want to spoil it for you.


----------



## d4ead

well its happened my other half has finally joined the gym.... im not sure if im happy or not.

Still it will be good for her at least.

got any top tips for her?


----------



## Dawn

d4ead....why on earth can you not be happy that your other half has joined the gym???? Is it she's cramping your style or you don't want others looking at her or that she has no right to exercise (but it's ok for you?)? 

Tan.....not really a cheat as I've only been on diet 4 days  still going to be sensible and no pud. If we leave it any longer it's going to be December LOL!!! We'll forget about Fleetwood, no worries so just get here when you can and we'll take it from there


----------



## d4ead

Dawn said:


> d4ead....why on earth can you not be happy that your other half has joined the gym???? Is it she's cramping your style or you don't want others looking at her or that she has no right to exercise (but it's ok for you?)?
> 
> Tan.....not really a cheat as I've only been on diet 4 days  still going to be sensible and no pud. If we leave it any longer it's going to be December LOL!!! We'll forget about Fleetwood, no worries so just get here when you can and we'll take it from there


nah nothing like that its like the 'guys shed syndrome' the gym was my little space away from everyday life..... its ok though it will do her good.


----------



## Dawn

LOL, invading your territory then


----------



## d4ead

absolutely, but thats ok i still love her...

the point of my post was really to get some tips for her, rather then moan about he being there


----------



## winger

Have her do squats for that perfect bootie.


----------



## d4ead

thanks winger i did that actually she managed a 40kg squat today .


----------



## ElfinTan

Actually if she is a newbie to lifting I would start her off on a machine full body workout. 1 excercise per bodypart done as a circuit. This serves a few purposes - getting her used to just being in the gym, machines require less coordination than free weights and are not technical, it get her used to using the machines-what they do and how they work, it's also easier to adjust the weight. Rep range 8-12 and do this 3x per week for 2 weeks.

Next do another full body circuit based on free weight but NOT the complex compund movements. Yes squats will get you a nice ass but squats, bench and deads are actually very technical lifts that require a reasonable amounts of coordination and a modicom of strength to be able to perform the movement correctly and safely. From experience most newbies don't have the motor skills to do this and it's not make or break for them to do so at this stage. You say she 'squatted 40kg but I will bet my bottom dollar that what she did was bob up and down with the bar on her back...honest no offence meant at all but I see it all the time. The free weight full body circuit again to be done for 2 weeks.

Now your lass has built up a small bank of exercises, become more confident about being in the gym and you have been able to evaluate her strengths and weaknesses. NOW you split to a 3 day program, she already knows to exercises per bodypart so you will only be adding one more in for a split. This works well because instead of being overloaded trying to learn a load of new stuff all in one go she has learned and had time to practise over a period of time. So then you go to something like chest & arms, back & shoulders, legs.

I'm just off out for something to eat but if you want ideas for the full body workouts let me know and I'll put something together for you. If you eventually want your lass to be your training partner then let me know what you split is and we can work towards that.

Hope this helps Poppet xxx


----------



## d4ead

thanks a lot, yeh its much like i got her to do. I did include squats though, form was pretty good, i dont think she could do it if i wasn't spotting her though. She got 6 reps out before her form started to crumble so i said enough.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> thanks a lot, yeh its much like i got her to do. I did include squats though, form was pretty good, i dont think she could do it if i wasn't spotting her though. She got 6 reps out before her form started to crumble so i said enough.


I'd say leave them for now and come back to them when she has increased her strength AND confidence...it's a bad one for things to go wrong on. If she couldn't do them without you spotting and only 6 reps then it's pointless. Introduce the movement when you do the free weight circuit with dumbells concentrating on keeping the back straight, ass out and sitting low.


----------



## ElfinTan

Well today was day one of new training and we went over to Ninepacks place for a wee play. Shoulder/RC injury timing is of course priceless but I've taken the decision not to shoulder press for at least 4 weeks so shoulder workouts will be lots of rears and raises. I'll have to see how I go on on chest days but luckily chest isn't a weak point and I think I will be ok on decline and incline but it remains to be seen. Hopefully a combination of rest(ish) physio and massage will sort things out.

Today

Shoulders, bi's & tri's

*Reverse Pec Deck -**Not sure of weights*

*
4 x 8-10*

*
**Incline Rear Raises*

*
**5kg x 10*

*
7.5kg x 8*

*
10kg x 7*

*
**Side Lats*

*
**10kg x 8 x 3*

*
10kg x 7 drop 5kg x 25*

*
**Front Raises*

*
**10kg x 10ish x 4*

*
**DB Alternate Curls*

*
**10kg x 10*

*
15kg x 10*

*
17.5 x 8*

*
17.5 x 6 drop 12.5 x 6 drop 7.5 - repped out*

*
**OH Cable Curls*

*
**25kg x 8 x 3*

*
**Tri pullover/press*

*
**10kg x 10*

*
20kg x 8*

*
30kg x 6 - too heavy*

*
20kg x 8*

*
**Rope Tri Press Down - **No idea weight*

*
4 x 8-10*

*
*

*
*Good old start to Operation Kick Ass!  (my own that is hahahahaha). Of course there is the deadlift challenge. I'm going to have a bit of a trial run tomorrow as I haven't done any deads for a good while...me competative....never:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Operation Kick Ass! I like the title. :rockon:

Love reading your journal, it just gave me the kick I need to stop feeling sorry for myself and get my ass back into the gym....Well, tomorrow that is, tonight will be all about the rugby.

That reminds me, when is your show date?


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: Glad someone gets something out of my drivle hahahaha!

Looks like end of summer next year GB...that's the plan anyway. We've had a couple more people from the gym expressing their wish to compete next year so plans of action now underway for them. The more the merrier

Had a busy day today and blasted Pam and James through legs:laugh::laugh::laugh: I love my job:whistling:

1st leg session with Dan today. Nothing major really. It wil take about a month to really pendle in and the next few weeks will be testing weights for working sets etc.

*Seated Ham Curls*

*
**60lb x 10*

*
80lb x 10*

*
90lb x 8*

*
100lb x 7*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**bar x 15*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 8*

*
80kg x 8*

*
90kg x 5*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**195kg x 10*

*
295kg x 10*

*
345kg x 8*

*
**Incline Single Leg Curl*

*
**21lb x 10*

*
28lb x 8 x 2*

*
35lb x 6*

*
**DB SLDL*

*
**60lb (each DB) x 10*

*
70lb x 10*

*
80lb x 9*

*
*

*
*That was that.

I had my shoulder battered yesterday, problem is right up along the scapula spine, very tight and VERY fcking sore but we just got stuck in and it feels much better today. I am actually going to take my own advice and not press for a couple of weeks, either shoulder or chest, get some massages and fingers crossed we should be able to sort it.

Just to give a wee idea of food intake...today was -

1- muesli (2 35g protein scoops full) & pro pep

2 - 150g chicken & 1/2 packet bing brown rice

3 - as above

Train

4 - Extreme Pro 6 & 3 slices fruit loaf

5 - 180g spuds, 1 egg, 6 whites

6 - probably a Protein pudding and 30g oats

I am actually missing a meal today but all in all not a bad day.

Oh yeah....weight 73kg:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

PS - am kind of getting the feeling that my ass has a life of it's own


----------



## Ak_88

Do you do much in the way of cuff work Tan?


----------



## Zara-Leoni

Just stopping by...

Some good workouts there :thumbup1:

Whats your current bench jst now mrs?


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Do you do much in the way of cuff work Tan?


Nope not much:whistling: But I do a wee bit before chest and shoulders...I should know better but hey I'm only human:rolleyes:



Zara-Leoni said:


> Just stopping by...
> 
> Some good workouts there :thumbup1:
> 
> Whats your current bench jst now mrs?


Cheers for popping in....it can get cold and lonely in here lol. Best bench at the moment lies at 75kg for flat and until I get my shoulder sorted it will stay that way lol.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers for popping in....it can get cold and lonely in here lol. Best bench at the moment lies at 75kg for flat and until I get my shoulder sorted it will stay that way lol.


Nae bother doll.... Thats good going :thumbup1:

Do you do incline or just flat?


----------



## ElfinTan

I do all 3 - flat, decline and incline. But I only count the flat bench as the PB if you know what I mean as it's one of the power lifts so only really keep a track of that and record the 1 rep max along with deadlift and squat. I've been doing more decline with the bar lately and really rate it and for incline I usually use dumbells.


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> Nope not much:whistling: But I do a wee bit before chest and shoulders...I should know better but hey I'm only human:rolleyes:


Now now, prevention is better than cure 

I do some work that takes no longer than 5 minutes, a handful of these (Courtesy of Tall)

http://s667.photobucket.com/albums/vv31/AdaptiveTrainingSystems/?action=view&current=DailyShoulderConditioning.flv

Along with some standing external DB rotations and L_Lateral raises. Nowt fancy but gets the blood going around the shoulders nicely and helps activate the smaller upper back muscles before you get going.


----------



## winger

Ak_88 said:


> Now now, prevention is better than cure
> 
> I do some work that takes no longer than 5 minutes, a handful of these (Courtesy of Tall)
> 
> http://s667.photobucket.com/albums/vv31/AdaptiveTrainingSystems/?action=view&current=DailyShoulderConditioning.flv
> 
> Along with some standing external DB rotations and L_Lateral raises. Nowt fancy but gets the blood going around the shoulders nicely and helps activate the smaller upper back muscles before you get going.


Nice Ak_88! It's all about the full range of motion.


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Now now, prevention is better than cure
> 
> I do some work that takes no longer than 5 minutes, a handful of these (Courtesy of Tall)
> 
> http://s667.photobucket.com/albums/vv31/AdaptiveTrainingSystems/?action=view&current=DailyShoulderConditioning.flv
> 
> Along with some standing external DB rotations and L_Lateral raises. Nowt fancy but gets the blood going around the shoulders nicely and helps activate the smaller upper back muscles before you get going.


Yup that's along the lines of the wee bit that I do along. Shoulder rotation, rotations with broom stick, and wee dumbell whatsits 90 degs to side and up aong with side lats.


----------



## ElfinTan

On a side note we have been prepping a girl who is competing at the NPA finals in the physique class and she has put in alot of hard work and effort and we are very proud of what she's done. :thumb: Well done Amy!!!!!!


----------



## d4ead

Well done amy wherever/whoever you are.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Well done amy wherever/whoever you are.


Good luck Amy. How about some before and after pics. :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Get your mind out of the gutter winger tey won't be naked


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Get your mind out of the gutter winger tey won't be naked


One man's gutter is another man's treasure. :confused1:


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> One man's gutter is another man's treasure. :confused1:


You'd need to clean your mind up a lot make gutter level :laugh:

More like snakes balls in a wagon rut level :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Good luck Amy. How about some before and after pics. :beer:


Pics will be posted but ony after the show.



Nine Pack said:


> You'd need to clean your mind up a lot make gutter level :laugh:
> 
> More like snakes balls in a wagon rut level :tongue:


 :whistling: I see the sense of humour hs eturned along with the carbs

Today was our 1st back and chest session. Again it will take a couple of weeks to pendle in but all in all a good enough session. I have reconfirmed that BB rows are not for me. I don't feel them in my back at all and they just turn into shrugs and I really don't need mahoooosive traps so I'm going to be sticking to the closer grip T bars when Dan does the BB rows. Shoulder was alos feeling much better so did some lightish pressing for chest and all happy days.

*Back*

*
Underhand Lat PD's (15lb plates)*

*
**7pl x 12*

*
9pl x 10*

*
10pl x 8 x 2*

*
**BB Rows*

*
**60kg x 8*

*
80kg x 8*

*
100kg x 6*

*
60kg x 8*

*
**Single Arm Hammer Rows*

*
**25kg x 10*

*
50kg x 8*

*
75kg x 6*

*
**Low Pulley Rows (15lb pl)*

*
**7pl x 8 x 3*

*
*

*
**Chest*

*
Decline BB Bench*

*
**Bar x 15*

*
50kg x 8*

*
60kg x 8 x 3*

*
**Flat DB Press*

*
**30lb x 8*

*
40lb x 8*

*
45lb x 8 - just feeling slight twinge on these*

*
Plan was now inlcine flies but 1st rep showed it wasn't happening for me so I just did 4 sets incline pec dec on 40lb.*

*
*

*
*And that as they say was that. 1st week over and all happy days. :thumb:


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> You'd need to clean your mind up a lot make gutter level :laugh:
> 
> More like snakes balls in a wagon rut level :tongue:


Paul, you are the best!



ElfinTan said:


> *
> **Chest*
> 
> *
> Decline BB Bench*
> 
> *
> **Bar x 15*
> 
> *
> 50kg x 8*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 8 x 3*
> 
> *
> **Flat DB Press*
> 
> *
> **30lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 40lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 45lb x 8 - just feeling slight twinge on these*
> 
> *
> Plan was now inlcine flies but 1st rep showed it wasn't happening for me so I just did 4 sets incline pec dec on 40lb.*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *And that as they say was that. 1st week over and all happy days. :thumb:


Tan, on a serious note, for a female to do declines (not having a go) how can you see the lower pecs with boobs?

Once again, from my small incremental mind most females concentrate on upper chest. The perv that winger is, this is my first honest post..lol

If you have an injury then please disregard my post.


----------



## ElfinTan

Surely a developed lower pec whether visible or not will just add overall mass and support to the upper and so the overall developement will be better. To isolate upper and lower is pretty much impossible (as far as i am aware....it'slike trying to isolate one of th four muscles in ya quads?????) so to go for developement just seems logical to me. I initially started on decline due to an injury about 6 months ago in the cartelidge between 3rd/4th rib and my sternum. I laid off training any chest for a month and when I came back to train it I stuck to things that stimulated the pec but didn't agrivate the injury and decline bench was one of them. I have to say that in the last few months I have definitely increased overall mass in my pecs. My wee 'a cups' are very well supported and lifted lol.


----------



## winger

Very nice Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Very nice Tan.


Did I win a prize? :whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Did I win a prize? :whistling:


Yes you do, but I have to give it to you in person. :001_tt2:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Yes you do, but I have to give it to you in person. :001_tt2:


I said prize...not forfeit!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I said prize...not forfeit!


Try not to sugar coat it next time Tan.


----------



## Dawn

I started doing more decline when even an A cup was a dream :/


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Try not to sugar coat it next time Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

And so the we're back to shoulders and arms. Still no pressing for shoulders but I think we'll be back in the in another couple of weeks. Got the physio on it again tomorrow...oh joy of joys

*Shoulders*

*
Rear Delts on Cables*

*
**20lb x 8-10 x 8*

*
30lb x 7*

*
**Bent Over DB Rear Delts*

*
**8kg x 10*

*
25lb x 8 x 2*

*
**DB Side Lat*

*
**25lb x 8 x 3*

*
30lb x 6 drop 8kg x 8*

*
**DB Alternate Front Raises*

*
**7kg x 10*

*
8kg x 10*

*
10kg x 8*

*
**Bi's*

*
**10 x 10 @ 25kg*

*
**Tris*

*
Incline Skulls with Tri Bar*

*
**10 x 10 @ 20kg*

*
*

*
*Feeeeeeling good!


----------



## ElfinTan

Arms are fcking battered!!!!

Happy Days


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> And so the we're back to shoulders and arms. Still no pressing for shoulders but I think we'll be back in the in another couple of weeks. Got the physio on it again tomorrow...oh joy of joys
> 
> *Shoulders*
> 
> *
> Rear Delts on Cables*
> 
> *
> **20lb x 8-10 x 8*
> 
> *
> 30lb x 7*
> 
> *
> **Bent Over DB Rear Delts*
> 
> *
> **8kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 25lb x 8 x 2*
> 
> *
> **DB Side Lat*
> 
> *
> **25lb x 8 x 3*
> 
> *
> 30lb x 6 drop 8kg x 8*
> 
> *
> **DB Alternate Front Raises*
> 
> *
> **7kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 8kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 10kg x 8*
> 
> *
> **Bi's*
> 
> *
> **10 x 10 @ 25kg*
> 
> *
> **Tris*
> 
> *
> Incline Skulls with Tri Bar*
> 
> *
> **10 x 10 @ 20kg*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *Feeeeeeling good!


Ouch!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Ouch!!!!!


With a cherry on!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> On a side note we have been prepping a girl who is competing at the NPA finals in the physique class and she has put in alot of hard work and effort and we are very proud of what she's done. :thumb: Well done Amy!!!!!!


Aww cool.

I got a friend qualified for that show.... is same day as hercules though... friend competing in natty show v's friends going to watch non-natty show that I can sit and have some banter with.....  :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Aww cool.
> 
> I got a friend qualified for that show.... is same day as hercules though... friend competing in natty show v's friends going to watch non-natty show that I can sit and have some banter with.....  :whistling:


Hahahahaha! I know....the NPA are the Natty Nazi's too....I'll probably just burst into flames when I walk in:whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Natty Nazis :lol: That has an entertaining ring to it.

Way to go on your decline bench. Are you planning to keep alternating flat/incline/decline?

Was inspired by this session and merrily went and humiliated myself in the gym. Must get back into the habit of benching.


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Natty Nazis :lol: That has an entertaining ring to it.
> 
> Way to go on your decline bench. Are you planning to keep alternating flat/incline/decline?
> 
> Was inspired by this session and merrily went and humiliated myself in the gym. Must get back into the habit of benching.


Good stuff. Glad my twaddle does something! Depending on how RC goes I'll be keeping all 3 in in some form or other up until Xmas at least.

OK Legs and suicide by deadlift today. As some may know there is a deadlift challenge in the strength forum and as we are deadlifting fortnightly on leg day it w get my attempt in now or wait another couple of weeks and as it seemed that everyone was waiting to see what there was to beat I thought fck it someone has to start so the challenge was my 'working' set.

*Seated Calves*

*
**80lb x 10*

*
100lb x 10*

*
110lb x 8*

*
120lb x 8*

*
**Seated Ham Curls*

*
**60lb x 15*

*
80lb x 10*

*
100lb x 8*

*
120lb x 6*

*
**Deadlifts*

*
**60kg x 6*

*
70kg x 6*

*
80kg x 38*

*
*

*

*






*
*

*
**Hack Squats*

*
**Sledge x 10*

*
40kg x 6 x 3*

*
**BB Walking Lunges*

*
**25kg x 24 x 3*

*
**Lying Ham Curls*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 8*

*
50lb x 6*

*
60lb x 4*

*
*

*
*I am still recovering. Destroyed.....LOVE IT!!!!!!

PS Could one of you clever people embed the deadlift vid if it's possibe.....have not a clue how to do it!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Christ you did those AFTER ham curls? Nutter 

I can't wait for the "Oh god i can't bend down" post tommorow morning :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Christ you did those AFTER ham curls? Nutter
> 
> I can't wait for the "Oh god i can't bend down" post tommorow morning :lol:


It kind of warmed everything through:whistling:

I can't bend down nw ffs Lower back was SO pumped after hahahaha! And now I thinkit has just collapsed:rolleyes: It's all good fun though and I've got a week to recover....and 2 weeks until we deadlift again!


----------



## MissBC

wont work did it in the other thread but for some reason i cant in here :cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

No worries.....thanks for trying x


----------



## ElfinTan

Back update -

Tight but not crippled!

Result:thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :hey tan watch out the natty nazi party is about :lol: :lol:LMAO


----------



## DanJ

Hi Tan, not had a chance to read through your whole journal yet (boy it's big!!), but just wanted to say awesome work, you are shifting some mightily impressive weight :thumb: .

Dan the impressed.


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :hey tan watch out the natty nazi party is about :lol: :lol:LMAO


Hahahahahaha! Well if you are at the show on Sunday come and say hello....that's if I'm not a pile of ashes in the corner:whistling: I'm looking forward to seeing our girls on stage. REALLY proud of all they have acheived this year and we're hoping to bring some tin back to The Olympic Gym! And I do think we are in with a good chance but it's never over til the fat lady sings.


----------



## ElfinTan

DanJ said:


> Hi Tan, not had a chance to read through your whole journal yet (boy it's big!!), but just wanted to say awesome work, you are shifting some mightily impressive weight :thumb: .
> 
> Dan the impressed.


Thanks Dan....and welcome. Feel free to pop in and add drivvle. Yup I like to try to lift big and am not into faffing about....it doesn't float my boat. Best lifts are -

Deads 140kg

Bench 75kg

Squat 100kg......but watch this space


----------



## Bettyboo

Hun dealdlifts fantastic well done x x Yet to do mine as im still frigging ill!


----------



## DanJ

ElfinTan said:


> Thanks Dan....and welcome. Feel free to pop in and add drivvle. Yup I like to try to lift big and am not into faffing about....it doesn't float my boat. Best lifts are -
> 
> Deads 140kg
> 
> Bench 75kg
> 
> Squat 100kg......but watch this space


Thats awesome lifting, have you considered any powerlifting contests?


----------



## Irish Beast

Hows your benchpressing now?

I remember you being particularly chuffed at hitting the 80rm. How have things progressed since then?


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Hun dealdlifts fantastic well done x x Yet to do mine as im still frigging ill!


Poorly deadlifting isn't good at the best of times. Don't even attempt this until you're 100% as it will wreck you. Body shock potential not to be under estimated.



DanJ said:


> Thats awesome lifting, have you considered any powerlifting contests?


Dan I did think about it for a while and I do prefer the bigger lifting kind of training but I don't think I'd like the ridgidity of the PL training...but something I may look at at some point.



Irish Beast said:


> Hows your benchpressing now?
> 
> I remember you being particularly chuffed at hitting the 80rm. How have things progressed since then?


It was 75kgRM, 80kg is the next goal. I've had a few silly niggles (rib/sternum cartelidge and now RC) so I've not done too much flat benching and when I have I've kept it relatively light as I didn't want to cause more damage. I've done mainly decline for about the past 3 months and thats been beneficial. If I recall correctly it was on decline that I manage 80kg but the only PB's I class as counting are the big 3 so they are always my bench marks. Just now nudging slowly and carefully back into flat and am hoping to be able to go heavy within 6 weeks or so....but slowly slowly does it.


----------



## ElfinTan

Back and Chest today and have to say felt pretty good. RC holding up on pressing but incline flies are out still so I finished on cables instead....all good though and moving in the right direction so happy days!

*Back*

*
D Grip Lat PD's 15lb plates*

*
**120 x 10*

*
150lb x 8*

*
165lb x 6*

*
180lb x 5*

*
**Close Grip T Bar Row*

*
**50kg x 10*

*
75kg x 8,7,7*

*
**Single Arm DB Row*

*
**65lb x 10*

*
75lb x 6,6,5*

*
**SALPD's*

*
**50lb x 8 x 3*

*
**Chest*

*
Decline BB Bench*

*
**Bar x 15*

*
40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 6*

*
80kg x 4*

*
**Incline DB Press*

*
**45lb x 8*

*
55lb x 8*

*
65lb x 6,6*

*
**Cable Cross Overs*

*
**40lb x 8,7,7*

*
*

*
*All good. Had the local rag in today taking some pics of Amy and Claire to help promote female weight training. They both looked amazing...pics on the gym facebook as soon as I get time to upload them. I'm really looking forward to supporting them on Sunday. Claire is just...well Claire...natural born entertainer who just shines on stage and Amy has made such big changes since her last show in both her physique and her confidence. Her posing has come on leaps and bounds. Really proud to have both of them wearing our Tshirts this weekend! :thumb:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Make time to upload the pics of Ami and Claire. I'd love to see...well squint in a somewhat cross-eyed manner at them


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> Make time to upload the pics of Ami and Claire. I'd love to see...well squint in a somewhat cross-eyed manner at them


Will do it tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## DanJ

ElfinTan said:


> Back and Chest today and have to say felt pretty good. RC holding up on pressing but incline flies are out still so I finished on cables instead....all good though and moving in the right direction so happy days!
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *D Grip Lat PD's 15lb plates*
> 
> *120 x 10*
> 
> *150lb x 8*
> 
> *165lb x 6*
> 
> *180lb x 5*
> 
> *Close Grip T Bar Row*
> 
> *50kg x 10*
> 
> *75kg x 8,7,7*
> 
> *Single Arm DB Row*
> 
> *65lb x 10*
> 
> *75lb x 6,6,5*
> 
> *SALPD's*
> 
> *50lb x 8 x 3*
> 
> *Chest*
> 
> *Decline BB Bench*
> 
> *Bar x 15*
> 
> *40kg x 10*
> 
> *60kg x 10*
> 
> *70kg x 6*
> 
> *80kg x 4*
> 
> *Incline DB Press*
> 
> *45lb x 8*
> 
> *55lb x 8*
> 
> *65lb x 6,6*
> 
> *Cable Cross Overs*
> 
> *40lb x 8,7,7*
> 
> All good. Had the local rag in today taking some pics of Amy and Claire to help promote female weight training. They both looked amazing...pics on the gym facebook as soon as I get time to upload them. I'm really looking forward to supporting them on Sunday. Claire is just...well Claire...natural born entertainer who just shines on stage and Amy has made such big changes since her last show in both her physique and her confidence. Her posing has come on leaps and bounds. Really proud to have both of them wearing our Tshirts this weekend! :thumb:


Hi Tan, that's some weight you are shifting!!

I have the same problem with Incline flyes after my RC injury, so i do incline cable crossover presses. The initial press part i can handle instead of a regular flye movement, but the crossover at the top gives great upp/inner pec contraction. :thumbup1:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Deads 140kg
> 
> Bench 75kg
> 
> Squat 100kg......but watch this space


I think I love you! How can I back off of stalking you when you lift like that?

I watched that space and nothing happened. Was it supposed to be some weird special effects? :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

DanJ said:


> Hi Tan, that's some weight you are shifting!!
> 
> I have the same problem with Incline flyes after my RC injury, so i do incline cable crossover presses. The initial press part i can handle instead of a regular flye movement, but the crossover at the top gives great upp/inner pec contraction. :thumbup1:


There's always and alternative. The main thing is though to address the injury which Claire (physio) does to great effect...she has steel tipped fingers that she jabs in my scapula and makes me feel sick I want to get some serious benching ddone over then next few months and that can't be done with a jippy shoulder.



winger said:


> I think I love you! How can I back off of stalking you when you lift like that?
> 
> I watched that space and nothing happened. Was it supposed to be some weird special effects? :confused1:


You obviously didn't pivk up your 3D glasses at reception on your way in:cool2:

On another note, back is twinge free now after the deadlifting!


----------



## winger

When are you going to do the dead lift challenge Tan?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> When are you going to do the dead lift challenge Tan?


I did it on Tuesday ffs....pay attention:whistling:


----------



## winger

My bad, I didn't subscribe to the thread.....doh


----------



## ElfinTan

ElfinTan said:


> *
> **Deadlifts*
> 
> *
> **60kg x 6*
> 
> *
> 70kg x 6*
> 
> *
> **80kg x 38*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *


This kind of gave it away:whistling: But must rectify it as I didn't count the 1st rep so it's actually 39 lol

And here's the link to some pics of our girls competing this weekend! :whistling:

http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=10050&id=1810999153&saved


----------



## Gym Bunny

I was just about to say keep up winger :lol:

My gods the girls look absolutely amazing! What classes are they competing in?


----------



## winger

Gym Bunny said:


> I was just about to say keep up winger :lol:
> 
> My gods the girls look absolutely amazing! What classes are they competing in?


It's up, how did you know?


----------



## Gym Bunny

winger said:


> It's up, how did you know?


 :tt2:

I was referring to the fact she's already rocked the challenge.


----------



## winger

I just watched the video and damn, what a strong woman you are.

You have great form Tan. Man that's impressive.


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> I was just about to say keep up winger :lol:
> 
> My gods the girls look absolutely amazing! What classes are they competing in?


Don't they look fabulous? Claire (straight hair) is in trained figure and Amy (curly) is in physique. They both compete as naturals and I am UBER proud of them especially Amy as it's her 1st year competing and the difference between now and her qualifier is just awesome even though she weighs exactly the same.



winger said:


> It's up, how did you know?


You're in my journal:whistling:



winger said:


> I just watched the video and damn, what a strong woman you are.
> 
> You have great form Tan. Man that's impressive.


Thank you very much. For all the banter I do like your construction when it's needed and value your comments.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Thank you very much. For all the banter I do like your construction when it's needed and value your comments.


Thank-you Tan, I really like your videos and your training workouts are very well thought out and intense, I have non of those qualities. :beer:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Thanks Dan....and welcome. Feel free to pop in and add drivvle. Yup I like to try to lift big and am not into faffing about....it doesn't float my boat. Best lifts are -
> 
> Deads 140kg
> 
> Bench 75kg
> 
> Squat 100kg......but watch this space


He he.... I should print this and stick it to my gym wall to motivate me 

Impressive stuff :thumb: :thumbup1:



ElfinTan said:


> Back and Chest today and have to say felt pretty good. RC holding up on pressing but incline flies are out still so I finished on cables instead....all good though and moving in the right direction so happy days!
> 
> *Back*
> 
> *
> D Grip Lat PD's 15lb plates*
> 
> *
> **120 x 10*
> 
> *
> 150lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 165lb x 6*
> 
> *
> 180lb x 5*
> 
> *
> **Close Grip T Bar Row*
> 
> *
> **50kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 75kg x 8,7,7*
> 
> *
> **Single Arm DB Row*
> 
> *
> **65lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 75lb x 6,6,5*
> 
> *
> **SALPD's*
> 
> *
> **50lb x 8 x 3*
> 
> *
> **Chest*
> 
> *
> Decline BB Bench*
> 
> *
> **Bar x 15*
> 
> *
> 40kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 70kg x 6*
> 
> *
> 80kg x 4*
> 
> *
> **Incline DB Press*
> 
> *
> **45lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 55lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 65lb x 6,6*
> 
> *
> **Cable Cross Overs*
> 
> *
> **40lb x 8,7,7*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *All good. Had the local rag in today taking some pics of Amy and Claire to help promote female weight training. They both looked amazing...pics on the gym facebook as soon as I get time to upload them. I'm really looking forward to supporting them on Sunday. Claire is just...well Claire...natural born entertainer who just shines on stage and Amy has made such big changes since her last show in both her physique and her confidence. Her posing has come on leaps and bounds. Really proud to have both of them wearing our Tshirts this weekend! :thumb:


Nice lifting (strong wee shyte)  :cool2:

Are they doing the NPA brits in leamington spa then?

I've a friend doing it (juniors) - only his 2nd ever show. Wanted to go give moral support but am not working this weekend and its a hell of a trek from Scotland so no can do unfortunately.


----------



## ElfinTan

Yeah Z the finals in LS....what a treck and what a LONG day. Set off just after 8 yesterday morning but didn't get home until nearly 2 this morning. But it was all worth it.....

Claire came 2nd in her massive trained figure class and I think there must have only been points between the top spots....as always with figure it's a daddy or chips decision.

Amy who came to us just before her qualifier in which she placed 2nd turned it around and even though there were only 2 in her class she beat the girl who beat her in the regional. We're been working really hard on her training and especially her posing which was horrendous and yesterday she not only won her class but also the best class presentation AND received numerous compliments from other competitors and judges about how impressed they were with her posing. Not bad for her 1st year competing though!

I am now officially Dream Tanned out for 2009!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dawn

So did anyone walk up to you yesterday holding out a crucifix and chanting a prayer


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> So did anyone walk up to you yesterday holding out a crucifix and chanting a prayer


 :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

*Shoulders & Arms*

*Rear Pec Deck*.

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

60lb x 7,5

*Rear Delt Raises DB*

6kg x 10

8kg x 10

10kg x 10,8

I thought I'd try a bit off pressing today so went easy on the ISO and RC gave a couple of twinges but nothing major. Work in slowly, controlled and not to failure.

*Isolateral Shoulder Press*

30kg x 20

40kg x 15

50kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

*DB Side Laterals*

25lb x 10

35lb x 8,7,6 (last reps assisted and forced...control on negative)

*Tri Dip Machine 12lb plates*

14 x 12

17 x 10

19 x 8

*Incline Close Grip Press (EZ bar)*

10kg x 10

20kg x 10

25kg x 8

*BB Curl*

25kg x 10

30kg x 10 x 2

*DB Curl - alternating*

25lb x 10

30lb x 10

35lb x 8

*Iso Drag Curls*

20kg x 10

30kg x 10,8


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah Z the finals in LS....what a treck and what a LONG day. Set off just after 8 yesterday morning but didn't get home until nearly 2 this morning. But it was all worth it.....
> 
> Claire came 2nd in her massive trained figure class and I think there must have only been points between the top spots....as always with figure it's a daddy or chips decision.
> 
> Amy who came to us just before her qualifier in which she placed 2nd turned it around and even though there were only 2 in her class she beat the girl who beat her in the regional. We're been working really hard on her training and especially her posing which was horrendous and yesterday she not only won her class but also the best class presentation AND received numerous compliments from other competitors and judges about how impressed they were with her posing. Not bad for her 1st year competing though!
> 
> I am now officially Dream Tanned out for 2009!!!!!!!!!


Good stuff :thumb: but yeah no wonder..... had about enough shows to last you a long while by now I'd imagine :tongue:

I heard it was a mega long day.... spoke to Nath several times and he was first on in juniors then last on for the overall... he was same as you left 8am got home nearly 2am. He was absolutely hanging by time he went on for night show and just when he thought it was all over realised he was gonna have to hang around and go on again. Apparently too every time he tried to get a kip somewhere they woke him up and moved him cos he was blocking a fire exit somewhere bless... Think if they're gonna have such long shows they should provide sleep-spots :tongue:



Dawn said:


> So did anyone walk up to you yesterday holding out a crucifix and chanting a prayer


haha.... I contemplated going but I did say at the time I was talking about it to be aware that if I went, everything I walked past would spontaneously combust and parents would be pulling their children away from me... :lol:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> *Shoulders & Arms*
> 
> *Rear Pec Deck*.
> 
> 40lb x 10
> 
> 50lb x 8
> 
> 60lb x 7,5
> 
> *Rear Delt Raises DB*
> 
> 6kg x 10
> 
> 8kg x 10
> 
> 10kg x 10,8
> 
> I thought I'd try a bit off pressing today so went easy on the ISO and RC gave a couple of twinges but nothing major. Work in slowly, controlled and not to failure.
> 
> *Isolateral Shoulder Press*
> 
> 30kg x 20
> 
> 40kg x 15
> 
> 50kg x 12
> 
> 60kg x 10
> 
> 70kg x 8
> 
> *DB Side Laterals*
> 
> 25lb x 10
> 
> 35lb x 8,7,6 (last reps assisted and forced...control on negative)
> 
> *Tri Dip Machine 12lb plates*
> 
> 14 x 12
> 
> 17 x 10
> 
> 19 x 8
> 
> *Incline Close Grip Press (EZ bar)*
> 
> 10kg x 10
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 25kg x 8
> 
> *BB Curl*
> 
> 25kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10 x 2
> 
> *DB Curl - alternating*
> 
> 25lb x 10
> 
> 30lb x 10
> 
> 35lb x 8
> 
> *Iso Drag Curls*
> 
> 20kg x 10
> 
> 30kg x 10,8


What intesity are these lifts performed at?


----------



## ElfinTan

Is there a scale from one to ten?

It depends on whether I'm on my own or with spot but only in terms of going to failure or with forced reps. At the moment I'm keeping working rep range low (exception on the shoulder press due to reasons already covered) and not really going above 10 reps. I'd like to believe that my workouts are consistantly intense whether heavy or light. I learned to train off two of the most intense trainers so was thrown in at the deep end so anything less just doesn't feel right.


----------



## ElfinTan

Tuesday is legs day:thumb: And very happy to say have already reached one of my 'by xmas' goals of working set of deep squats on 100kg which was previously my full 'proper - Fat Pete would be proud' 1RM and that after only 3rd session...or is it 2nd:confused1:lol

*Standing Calves*

*
**Did a warm up set on around 7(15lb) plates and by 2nd set Dan and his incredible calves are on the full stack so we then add the plate arm to the stack so he can add plates. So I have no idea what my weights were as there was a plate on is and we just put the pin in and went for heavy sets 6 x 6-10 reps!*

*
**Seated Ham Curls (12lb)*

*
**7 x 10*

*
11 x 8*

*
13 x 6 x 2*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**Bar x 15*

*
60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 8*

*
80kg x 5*

*
90kg x 5*

*
100kg x 5*

*
60kg x 20 - partials*

*
**DB SLDL*

*
**65lb(each DB) x 10*

*
75lb x 10*

*
80lb x 10*

*
85lb x 8*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
50lb x 6,5*

*
*

*
*Had another session on my RC/shoulder/trap and glad to report a good improvement. I reckon another 3 weeks active rehab and we should have it cracked!


----------



## Ak_88

Happy days, nowt better than a happy shoulder 

Since you're my go to girl for gym improvisations - help me out with this one! Trying to do some heavy donkey raises for my gimpy calves. I put 20kg on my dipping belt today and it felt strained enough, i don't think it'll hold a great deal more.

Any ideas what i can use instead - perhaps a heavy duty chain or something? I'm not sure so thats why i'm asking


----------



## ElfinTan

Smith Machine is the only alternative I can think of but still a bit awkward. Best thing is bite the bullet and just get someone to sit on you old skool!


----------



## Ak_88

LOL, if that was an option in my gym i would use it, i really would. I'd probably get thrown out for doing that though :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> LOL, if that was an option in my gym i would use it, i really would. I'd probably get thrown out for doing that though :lol: :lol:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Best thing is bite the bullet and just get someone to sit on you old skool!


Been there done that, best calve raises ever.

When you were the guy on top (no pun intended) we would hook the toes and lean as far back as possible, then when it got hard we would lean forward.

When you lean back like that it feels like two people are on your back.


----------



## ElfinTan

We just have a variety pack of different weight of people lol!!! I think I might try an FST7 styley on Friday...weight = husband lol


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> What intesity are these lifts performed at?


Tan only trains till she bleeds from her ears. If it's a 'full on' session she will generally take each working set to the point where she has a stroke.

:tongue:


----------



## winger

Nine Pack said:


> Tan only trains till she bleeds from her ears. If it's a 'full on' session she will generally take each working set to the point where she has a stroke.
> 
> :tongue:


I never questioned that. 

NP, I mis you. NP is my favorite guy on the board! 

I really wish you would post more.


----------



## Nine Pack

winger said:


> I never questioned that.
> 
> NP, I mis you. NP is my favorite guy on the board!
> 
> I really wish you would post more.


Aww, thanks Winger :wub: . I started a thread in the strength & power section the other day bud.

I have been busy with my own contest prep for the last 5 months & was also prepping five other athletes. So, coupled with running the gym too I have been a smidge busy to say the least.

But I'm back......... be afraid 

Sorry to hijack Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Tan only trains till she bleeds from her ears. If it's a 'full on' session she will generally take each working set to the point where she has a stroke.
> 
> :tongue:


And that's on an easy day hahahaha!



Nine Pack said:


> Aww, thanks Winger :wub: . I started a thread in the strength & power section the other day bud.
> 
> I have been busy with my own contest prep for the last 5 months & was also prepping five other athletes. So, coupled with running the gym too I have been a smidge busy to say the least.
> 
> But I'm back......... be afraid
> 
> Sorry to hijack Tan.


Hijack away Sweetchops....nice to have you in here...so to speak:whistling:

When are you playing at our house next?


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> Aww, thanks Winger :wub: . I started a thread in the strength & power section the other day bud.
> 
> I have been busy with my own contest prep for the last 5 months & was also *prepping five other athletes*. So, coupled with running the gym too I have been a smidge busy to say the least.
> 
> *But I'm back......... be afraid*
> 
> Sorry to hijack Tan.


You're not finished yet so don't be back too much:tongue:. Yes, I can confirm that through his own prep he's taken it out on the rest of us but I ain't complaining (now) :thumb:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> And that's on an easy day hahahaha!
> 
> Hijack away Sweetchops....nice to have you in here...so to speak:whistling:
> 
> When are you playing at our house next?


I'll be there on friday Tan for a chest bashing.

Don't worry Dawn, I still have plenty of energy left to make your life hell :laugh:


----------



## Dawn

Spoke too soon


----------



## MissBC

just a FLY BY HI hehehehe

my back was finally normal again 4 days post deadlifts hahahahah MY GOD sat was horrible though

I was at barrys and i was having to ly on the floor with him trying to stretch my back out it was so bad, we then resorted to wheat bags on either side of my spine to try and loosen the muscles heheheheheheh could move better sun/mon then totoally fine on tue hehehehe

B xxxxxxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> I'll be there on friday Tan for a chest bashing.
> 
> Don't worry Dawn, I still have plenty of energy left to make your life hell :laugh:


See you then x



Dawn said:


> Spoke too soon


 :whistling: Some people never learn lol



MissBC said:


> just a FLY BY HI hehehehe
> 
> my back was finally normal again 4 days post deadlifts hahahahah MY GOD sat was horrible though
> 
> I was at barrys and i was having to ly on the floor with him trying to stretch my back out it was so bad, we then resorted to wheat bags on either side of my spine to try and loosen the muscles heheheheheheh could move better sun/mon then totoally fine on tue hehehehe
> 
> B xxxxxxx


I think I was VERY lucky lol But really not something to be done every week hahahaha! I think it actually took longer for my CNS to recover than my back!!!


----------



## rodrigo

on the topic i did deads yesterday and feels now as if 2 metal rods have been placed either side of my spine:lol: they no how to fix your wagon so to speak, got 3 sets of 10 reps with 130kg weights are movin back up ..tan your trainin goin good


----------



## robisco11

drive by :2guns: :gun_bandana: ...(me) + (glen)..


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> on the topic i did deads yesterday and feels now as if 2 metal rods have been placed either side of my spine:lol: they no how to fix your wagon so to speak, got 3 sets of 10 reps with 130kg weights are movin back up ..tan your trainin goin good


Deads are really one of my favourites:thumb:

Training is going really well....I just love it and I love training with Dan...he knows how to kick my ass. He has ooooodles of drive and determination but no ego. Chest and back in and hour and already excited hahaha...I do need to get ut more:whistling:



robisco11 said:


> drive by :2guns: :gun_bandana: ...(me) + (glen)..


The Monton Mobsters hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! = me- :innocent:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Deads are really one of my favourites:thumb:
> 
> Training is going really well....I just love it and I love training with Dan...he knows how to kick my ass. He has ooooodles of drive and determination but no ego. Chest and back in and hour and already excited hahaha...I do need to get ut more:whistling:
> 
> The Monton Mobsters hahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!! = me- :innocent:


haha just seen this now!!

That name could catch :cool2:


----------



## Kate1976

Hey Tan - are you planning to have any more laaadies training sessions soon? Defo plan to make the next one


----------



## CharlieC25

Hey Tan - just dropping in to say Hi! Thanks for the comments on my journal ref Sunday - wish I'd known you were there as would've said 'Howdy!'

Hows the training going?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> haha just seen this now!!
> 
> That name could catch :cool2:


I can see the Tshirts now lol!



Kate1976 said:


> Hey Tan - are you planning to have any more laaadies training sessions soon? Defo plan to make the next one


I think we will be doing another one in the Spring next year...if there is enough interest!



CharlieC25 said:


> Hey Tan - just dropping in to say Hi! Thanks for the comments on my journal ref Sunday - wish I'd known you were there as would've said 'Howdy!'
> 
> Hows the training going?


Hey Carly, thanks for popping in! I've got a couple of pics of you and I'll pop them in your journal when I get around to uploading them lol. I think you were sat behind us at one point when the ladies light weights were on. Training is going great, nice and hard and heavy lol!!!!

Back and Chest....today was one of them sessions that was just right!!!!

*Lat PD's with D bar *

*
**90lb x 10*

*
150lb x 8*

*
180lb x 6*

*
195lb x 5*

*
**Close Grip T Bar Rows*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
80kg x 6*

*
**Single Arm DB Row*

*
**70lb x 10*

*
80lb x 10*

*
90lb x 8*

*
100lb x 5*

*
**Hammer Machine Rows*

*
**80kg x 10*

*
120kg x 7*

*
140kg x 5*

*
**Chest*

*
Decline BB*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 6*

*
80kg x 3*

*
**SM Incline Press - weight not including sledge*

*
**30kg x 10*

*
40kg x 8*

*
60kg x 5*

*
40kg x 8*

*
**Incline Pec Dec*

*
**48lb x 10*

*
60lb x 10*

*
72lb x 8*

*
84lb x 5*

*
*

*
*Loved it!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

Am going to get my lovely hubby to take a few pics of my back....only part of me looking decent at the moment hahahahaha!!!!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Thats some rather unpleasant volume there  How long did it take you to get through?


----------



## CharlieC25

Wicked thanks Tan, I haven't got the pics off Eric yet although I won't get them if I don't remember to send off for them 

I was so in a bubble that day, Elvis could've been sat in front of me and I wouldn't have noticed! Typical as I've known you for a while on here now so would've been nice to say hi esp as you were very helpful to me in the beginning.

I'm on my off season now so joining you on the nice, hard and heavy training  Let me know when you do one of your workshops again and I'll try and make this one!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Thats some rather unpleasant volume there  How long did it take you to get through?


Probably bout 1hr20mins something like that. I think I might get this workout filmed next week as it's fast becoming one of my favourites!



CharlieC25 said:


> Wicked thanks Tan, I haven't got the pics off Eric yet although I won't get them if I don't remember to send off for them
> 
> I was so in a bubble that day, Elvis could've been sat in front of me and I wouldn't have noticed! Typical as I've known you for a while on here now so would've been nice to say hi esp as you were very helpful to me in the beginning.
> 
> I'm on my off season now so joining you on the nice, hard and heavy training  Let me know when you do one of your workshops again and I'll try and make this one!


I will do!!!! I hope you are enjoying being normal! x


----------



## winger

Bump for pics


----------



## ElfinTan

Will a newspaper article do?

http://www.salfordadvertiser.co.uk/news/s/1179776_bodybuilding_champs_who_have_pecs_appeal


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Will a newspaper article do?
> 
> http://www.salfordadvertiser.co.uk/news/s/1179776_bodybuilding_champs_who_have_pecs_appeal


Works for me!


----------



## ElfinTan

You're so clever!


----------



## ElfinTan

Friday weigh in - 75kg!


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> Friday weigh in - 75kg!


Still baking cake? :whistling:


----------



## Dawn

Here's one of Amy from the fab fotoman fivos 










And although not from the actual comp, this is Claire, I just love this photo of her


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> Still baking cake? :whistling:


All baked....and all eaten!!!!



Dawn said:


> Here's one of Amy from the fab fotoman fivos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And although not from the actual comp, this is Claire, I just love this photo of her


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Has Fivos posted them somewhere?

What a nice man he is...and jojo who is just stunning!


----------



## ElfinTan

Training started a wee bit delicately this afternoon after a bit of a late night out last night:whistling: But nothing that an eff, panadol and a redbull didn't soon cure and went on to have a kick ass session. Arms and shoulders were painfully pumped! Pressing is still proving to be niggly...ah well!

*Shoulders*

*
**Reverse Pec Dec*

*
30lb x 10*

*
50lb x 8*

*
60lb x 6 x 2*

*
**Bent Over DB Raises*

*
**25lb x 8 x 4*

*
**Iso Shoulder Press*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10 x 2 - just really flushing the shoulders through here...very annoying!*

*
**DB Side Lats*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
30lb x 6,6,6*

*
**EZ Front High Raise into Partial Upright Rows *

*
**EX + 10kg x 5/6 - 6-10 - Loving these!*

*
**Bi's*

*
DB Curls -alternate*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 7*

*
40lb x 7 drop 25lb x 10*

*
**Preacher machine curls*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
50lb x 8*

*
60lb x 6 x 2*

*
**Tri's*

*
Superset*

*
OH DB Extension (two handed) - Reverse Grip Press Down*

*
**45lb x 10, 55lb x 8,8 - 60lb x 10,10,8*

*
*

*
*

*
*Am now at the end of week 3 on Prima Depot and it's just starting to kick in. Next few weeks will be interesting. Skin is slightly oily but that could be from normal lady cycle so will keep an eye on that over this next week. Apart from slight 'emotional' hiccups (The Dog Whisperer becomes very touching lol) all is good.

:beer:

*
*


----------



## winger

Does the prima effect sex drive?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Does the prima effect sex drive?


I will give you the benefit of the doubt here and presume that this is a serious question!

Like all AA's that can/are taken by women the sides will be very individual and can vary quite considerably from person to person and so the effect on sex drive will also be individual. So the simple answer to a simple question is 'Yes it can'! But I think you knew that anyway because you really are not a stupid man!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I will give you the benefit of the doubt here and presume that this is a serious question!
> 
> Like all AA's that can/are taken by women the sides will be very individual and can vary quite considerably from person to person and so the effect on sex drive will also be individual. So the simple answer to a simple question is 'Yes it can'! But I think you knew that anyway because you really are not a stupid man!


A simple yes would suffice...lol

You are good, very good, but some guys can take a compound and not have a sex drive like Deca for instance.

Deca for some can cause drive to go zero, but for others deca can cause the guy to be horny 24/7.

Try not to read into too much of my stalker posts will ya. :whistling:

This was a serious post for a change. :cursing:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Training started a wee bit delicately this afternoon *after a bit of a late night out last night:whistling: But nothing that an eff, panadol and a redbull didn't soon cure* and went on to have a kick ass session. Arms and shoulders were painfully pumped! Pressing is still proving to be niggly...ah well!


hehehe..... :thumb:



ElfinTan said:


> *Shoulders*
> 
> *
> **Reverse Pec Dec*
> 
> *
> 30lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 50lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 60lb x 6 x 2*
> 
> *
> **Bent Over DB Raises*
> 
> *
> **25lb x 8 x 4*
> 
> *
> **Iso Shoulder Press*
> 
> *
> **40kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 50kg x 10 x 2 - just really flushing the shoulders through here...very annoying!*
> 
> *
> **DB Side Lats*
> 
> *
> **25lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 30lb x 6,6,6*
> 
> *
> **EZ Front High Raise into Partial Upright Rows *
> 
> *
> **EX + 10kg x 5/6 - 6-10 - Loving these!*
> 
> *
> **Bi's*
> 
> *
> DB Curls -alternate*
> 
> *
> **25lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 30lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 40lb x 7*
> 
> *
> 40lb x 7 drop 25lb x 10*
> 
> *
> **Preacher machine curls*
> 
> *
> **30lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 50lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 60lb x 6 x 2*
> 
> *
> **Tri's*
> 
> *
> Superset*
> 
> *
> OH DB Extension (two handed) - Reverse Grip Press Down*
> 
> *
> **45lb x 10, 55lb x 8,8 - 60lb x 10,10,8*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *Am now at the end of week 3 on Prima Depot and it's just starting to kick in. Next few weeks will be interesting. Skin is slightly oily but that could be from normal lady cycle so will keep an eye on that over this next week. Apart from slight 'emotional' hiccups (The Dog Whisperer becomes very touching lol) all is good.
> 
> :beer:
> 
> *
> *


Once again... ya strong wee shyte haha!!!! :thumb:

I am the opposite no matter what am on.... emotion disappears entirely and I become very "blokey" lol....


----------



## Dawn

You been eating your smarties again hehe!!

Fivos posted some piccies up of the winners on Jon Harris forum. That's the only one of Amy on her own.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> A simple yes would suffice...lol
> 
> You are good, very good, but some guys can take a compound and not have a sex drive like Deca for instance.
> 
> Deca for some can cause drive to go zero, but for others deca can cause the guy to be horny 24/7.
> 
> Try not to read into too much of my stalker posts will ya. :whistling:
> 
> This was a serious post for a change. :cursing:


And that's why you were given the benefit of the doubt lol. I think I can speak for all the lasses in here that use that we're pretty cautious about any gear/sex drive related posts as past experience has proven that such enquiries tend to be ignorant pr8cks trying to get cheap jollies. It's practically impossible to have a serious discussion and share experiences on most UK boards. I scoot over to RX muscle whenever I want to find info out of other females online as they are non judgemental, knowledgable, practical, helpful and the board owners and mods don't tolerate trolls in these sections.

So yes my reply was probably defensive...but there is reason for that.



Zara-Leoni said:


> Once again... ya strong wee shyte haha!!!! :thumb:
> 
> I am the opposite no matter what am on.... emotion disappears entirely and I become very "blokey" lol....


It's only a couple of days after....like a wee cycle during the week lol. Especially around my period which is strange as I don't 'suffer' normally from PMT!



Dawn said:


> You been eating your smarties again hehe!!
> 
> Fivos posted some piccies up of the winners on Jon Harris forum. That's the only one of Amy on her own.


Carrot cake

I'll get in touch with Fivos and get the pics. Amy and Claire are being interviewed by BBC radio Manchester next Tuesday at 11am.

Legs today....love em!!!!!

*Calves** - again because of Plate arm no idea of weight - cept heavy!*

*
6 x 6-10*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**Bar x 15*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 8*

*
60kg x 8*

*
80kg x 8*

*
100kg x 5*

*
110kg x 3 - PB - felt good.*

*
**BB SLDL - Deads*

*
**SLDL - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 8*

*
Deads - 110kg x 8, 120kg x 5*

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
**50lb x 10*

*
60lb x 10*

*
80lb x 7*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
50lb x 6*

*
60lb x 4 + 2 negs*

*
*

*
*Good session. Really loving squats at the moment, favouring them over deads so after wee chat with Dan we've decided to concentrate on these until Xmas and just keep in SLDL with DB's for ham focus. Filmed some of todays lifts and will be filming next two session and put a wee montage together.


----------



## iopener

Tan, can i ask where you and Paul for the chains for your gym?

Also where did you buy your Ironworks from?

On a separate note, that is one hell of a leg session!


----------



## ElfinTan

iopener said:


> Tan, can i ask where you and Paul for the chains for your gym?
> 
> Also where did you buy your Ironworks from?
> 
> On a separate note, that is one hell of a leg session!


The chains have all been donated over the years from various yards, foundries etc. The boys just bring stuff in if we need it lol.

Ironworks? My squatting shoes? From Pullums!

Legs is good:thumb:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> And that's why you were given the benefit of the doubt lol. I think I can speak for all the lasses in here that use that we're pretty cautious about any gear/sex drive related posts as past experience has proven that such enquiries tend to be ignorant pr8cks trying to get cheap jollies.* It's practically impossible to have a serious discussion and share experiences on most UK boards. I scoot over to RX muscle whenever I want to find info out of other females online as they are non judgemental, knowledgable, practical, helpful and the board owners and mods don't tolerate trolls in these sections.*
> 
> So yes my reply was probably defensive...but there is reason for that.
> 
> Totally agree chick!! I think the owners of UK boards should take a leaf out of the American books and have a zero tolerance ruling. Men can quite openly converse in this area, yet women have to do it via pm's and hide away :ban:
> 
> Legs today....love em!!!!!
> 
> *Calves** - again because of Plate arm no idea of weight - cept heavy!*
> 
> *6 x 6-10*
> 
> *BB Squats*
> 
> *Bar x 15*
> 
> *40kg x 10*
> 
> *50kg x 8*
> 
> *60kg x 8*
> 
> *80kg x 8*
> 
> *100kg x 5*
> 
> *110kg x 3 - PB - felt good.*
> 
> *BB SLDL - Deads*
> 
> *SLDL - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 8*
> 
> *Deads - 110kg x 8, 120kg x 5*
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 
> *50lb x 10*
> 
> *60lb x 10*
> 
> *80lb x 7*
> 
> *Lying Ham Curl*
> 
> *30lb x 10*
> 
> *50lb x 6*
> 
> *60lb x 4 + 2 negs*
> 
> Good session. Really loving squats at the moment, favouring them over deads so after wee chat with Dan we've decided to concentrate on these until Xmas and just keep in SLDL with DB's for ham focus. Filmed some of todays lifts and will be filming next two session and put a wee montage together.


Faberooni Tan jeez them there squats are goin up :bounce: I have the fear still :cool2:

Thanks for yesterday, I had a fantastic sleep and drove home without a towel shoved down my back, although my butt is a tad sore haha...magic AT big hugs :wub: xx


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> And that's why you were given the benefit of the doubt lol. I think* I can speak for all the lasses in here that use that we're pretty cautious about any gear/sex drive related posts as past experience has proven that such enquiries tend to be ignorant pr8cks trying to get cheap jollies*. It's practically impossible to have a serious discussion and share experiences on most UK boards. I scoot over to RX muscle whenever I want to find info out of other females online as they are non judgemental, knowledgable, practical, helpful and the board owners and mods don't tolerate trolls in these sections.
> 
> So yes my reply was probably defensive...but there is reason for that.
> 
> It's only a couple of days after....like a wee cycle during the week lol. Especially around my period which is strange as I don't 'suffer' normally from PMT!
> 
> Carrot cake
> 
> I'll get in touch with Fivos and get the pics. Amy and Claire are being interviewed by BBC radio Manchester next Tuesday at 11am.
> 
> Legs today....love em!!!!!
> 
> *Calves** - again because of Plate arm no idea of weight - cept heavy!*
> 
> *6 x 6-10*
> 
> *BB Squats*
> 
> *Bar x 15*
> 
> *40kg x 10*
> 
> *50kg x 8*
> 
> *60kg x 8*
> 
> *80kg x 8*
> 
> *100kg x 5*
> 
> *110kg x 3 - PB - felt good.*
> 
> *BB SLDL - Deads*
> 
> *SLDL - 60kg x 10, 80kg x 10, 100kg x 8*
> 
> *Deads - 110kg x 8, 120kg x 5*
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 
> *50lb x 10*
> 
> *60lb x 10*
> 
> *80lb x 7*
> 
> *Lying Ham Curl*
> 
> *30lb x 10*
> 
> *50lb x 6*
> 
> *60lb x 4 + 2 negs*
> 
> Good session. Really loving squats at the moment, favouring them over deads so after wee chat with Dan we've decided to concentrate on these until Xmas and just keep in SLDL with DB's for ham focus. Filmed some of todays lifts and will be filming next two session and put a wee montage together.


Funnily enough, i remember when i said that this forum was too 'forward' and often offensive....and i kindly got told to shut my mouth because it was all in the name of fun, so i agree, PR1CKS


----------



## Dawn

Lin, you've not let Tania loose on your butt have you!!?


----------



## Linny

Dawn said:


> Lin, you've not let Tania loose on your butt have you!!?


Yup all I can say is fckin hell fire! I managed to cover the entire bed I was

squirming that much, she's a sadist :whistling:

x


----------



## winger

110kg x 3 - PB - felt good.

Impressive squating Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Faberooni Tan jeez them there squats are goin up :bounce: I have the fear still :cool2:
> 
> Thanks for yesterday, I had a fantastic sleep and drove home without a towel shoved down my back, although my butt is a tad sore haha...magic AT big hugs :wub: xx


Squatting is all in the head! Toweless car driving...it's the future! make sue you get down as often as you can and lets see if we can loosen your hams and glutes off!



robisco11 said:


> Funnily enough, i remember when i said that this forum was too 'forward' and often offensive....and i kindly got told to shut my mouth because it was all in the name of fun, so i agree, PR1CKS


 :whistling: :thumb:



Dawn said:


> Lin, you've not let Tania loose on your butt have you!!?


  you;d have though people wold have learned by now?



Linny said:


> Yup all I can say is fckin hell fire! I managed to cover the entire bed I was
> 
> squirming that much, she's a sadist :whistling:
> 
> x


But I'm cute:innocent:

Am feeling confident that w can get the squats to 120kg. Doesn't seem like a big jump but when you're getting to you top weight small amounts feel VERY heavy lol

Traps and glutes sore today. Have also had a think of changing my deadlift technique to a Sumo stance. Having a look back at yesterdays lifts and they become very 'backy' as they get heavier. I really think this is now to my levers not being the right length, because of silly long femurs I have to bend too far forward to reach the bar so that the angle of my back is not acute enough to be able to keep it set on the leg drive through. I have seen alot of female power lifters use a sumo stance. I know I'll have to take a step back weightwise but I'm hoping that correcting the form will eventually stregthen the lift and the weight will come with time!


----------



## Ak_88

Have you done sumo's before Tan?

I found the form took a fair few weeks to crack but once it was there the weight flew up. Will do wonders for your adductors hams and buns too :thumb:


----------



## Jem

On the subject of squats Tan - do you think they make you thicker in the waist or give you a bigger bum ? tel just laughed at me for asking but I'm sure there's something in it ...thanks for the flat benching rollicking btw xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Have you done sumo's before Tan?
> 
> I found the form took a fair few weeks to crack but once it was there the weight flew up. Will do wonders for your adductors hams and buns too :thumb:


I had a wishywashy try at them a while back but couldn't quite crack them. I was chasing the weight to be honest and reverted back to the standard stance. But this has to change and it's worth having another go at....hams and bun blast is a welcome bonus:thumb:



Jem said:


> On the subject of squats Tan - do you think they make you thicker in the waist or give you a bigger bum ? tel just laughed at me for asking but I'm sure there's something in it ...thanks for the flat benching rollicking btw xx


I think they can do both. I however believe that the results you can get fro them if you can do them correctly far outweigh the possibiity of a slightly thicker waist. My husband has always squatted and squats heavy and competes with a 26" waist so it isn't always the case. I think ATG squats can really develope the glutes in a wonderful way and there is nothing nicer than a firm muscular butt on both a man and a woman as the glutes really have to do some work to get you out of the hole at the bottom. This is something that I think can work wonders for women...nice big round ass???? What guy doesn't like that ffs????


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> This is something that I think can work wonders for women...nice big round ass???? What guy doesn't like that ffs????


I concur, boy do I concur.

When you look like this, you have reached greatness.


----------



## ElfinTan

Absolutely....women need to understand that big ass does not equate to fat ass!!!!!! I will say though that the main difference I saw at the NABBA Universe between the Trained Firgure class and the Female Physique class was that the trained top trained figure girls had much better glute developement and shape. This can only be down to the glute targeting exercises that I know they do...butt busters may be girlie stiff but (pardon the pun) they just get that extra ooooompf!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Absolutely....women need to understand that big ass does not equate to fat ass!!!!!! I will say though that the main difference I saw at the NABBA Universe between the Trained Firgure class and the Female Physique class was that the trained top trained figure girls had much better glute developement and shape. This can only be down to the glute targeting exercises that I know they do...*butt busters* may be girlie stiff but (pardon the pun) they just get that extra ooooompf!


*produces fearful look across Rob's face*


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> *produces fearful look across Rob's face*


 :whistling:

Back and Chest today! This workout is getting tougher each week which is excellent. Back and chest together is tough going but the rest periods make it work well.

*Close Grip Chins*

*
**3 x 6-10*

*
**D Grip Lat PD's*

*
**120lb x 10*

*
150lb x 8*

*
180lb x 6*

*
**Close Grip T Bar Rows*

*
**60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 8*

*
80kg x 5*

*
**Single DB Row*

*
**70lb x 8*

*
80lb x 8*

*
90lb x 6*

*
100lb x 5*

*
**Chain Grip T Bar Row*

*
**42kg x 8 x 2*

*
52kg x 6 drop 42kg x 5 drop 32kg x 6*

*
*

*
**Chesticles*

*
Decline BB bench*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 6*

*
75kg x 5*

*
**Incline DB Press - still niggling shoulder*

*
**35lb x 10*

*
45lb x 8*

*
55lb x 8, 6*

*
**Flat Isolateral Machine press*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
*

*
*And that was it! Good old week! Very happy!


----------



## Dsahna

Chesticles??? :whistling:

:lol:

Great workout tan,youll nearly push 100k i bet!!

Is it dumbells or the incline that irritate your shoulder?


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> I think they can do both. I however believe that the results you can get fro them if you can do them correctly far outweigh the possibiity of a slightly thicker waist. My husband has always squatted and squats heavy and competes with a 26" waist so it isn't always the case. I think ATG squats can really develope the glutes in a wonderful way and there is nothing nicer than a firm muscular butt on both a man and a woman as the glutes really have to do some work to get you out of the hole at the bottom. This is something that I think can work wonders for women...nice big round ass???? What guy doesn't like that ffs????


Apparently I have to get rid of current interest then because he is complaining about it along with flat benching :lol:

I think I prefer squats and benching to him though so no tough call :laugh:

Cheers tan appreciated xx !


----------



## Beklet

Jem said:


> Apparently I have to get rid of current interest then because he is complaining about it along with flat benching :lol:
> 
> I think I prefer squats and benching to him though so no tough call :laugh:
> 
> Cheers tan appreciated xx !


What? Is your gym full of stupid men???? :confused1:


----------



## Beklet

robisco11 said:


> *produces fearful look across Rob's face*


Oh you don't know the half of it!!!! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Chesticles??? :whistling:
> 
> :lol:
> 
> Great workout tan,youll nearly push 100k i bet!!
> 
> Is it dumbells or the incline that irritate your shoulder?


It's the angle. I've got a problem with my infraspinatus, probably started as some kind of wee micro tear that has now snowballed. I've been having weekly puke inducing massages and have been staying away from anything that irritates it but there is a definite weakness but I'm managing to train around it and actively treating it with the physio and RC work. It's a bit of a bummer as I feel that were all in working order it would be an ideal time to bump up my bench which stands at 75kg on flat but I won't risk pushing it at the moment as it would be counterproductive. I doubt I'd ever push 100kg tho Chikken lol. Decline is fine and the iso flat machine was unexpectedly niggle free...don't feel it at all and chest is sore as buggery today so must have done something right lol



Jem said:


> Apparently I have to get rid of current interest then because he is complaining about it along with flat benching :lol:
> 
> I think I prefer squats and benching to him though so no tough call :laugh:
> 
> Cheers tan appreciated xx !


No competition there Kid lol! Get yourself a fella that screams 'DRIVE' whilst you've got 100+kg on your shoulders and you'll know it's love:thumb:



Beklet said:


> What? Is your gym full of stupid men???? :confused1:


Aren't most? :whistling:



Beklet said:


> Oh you don't know the half of it!!!! :lol:


Rob has had the pleasure of being forced to do butt busters....has have many of the lads at our place...ALL of them now go green at the meer suggestion of them lol

This morning's weigh in - 74.5kg....puts you back in front by 2lb Para:whistling: I knew I shouldn't have started ith the cardio:cool:


----------



## robisco11

Beklet said:


> Oh you don't know the half of it!!!! :lol:


I do....I have been the victim of them before...in person!!!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> It's the angle. I've got a problem with my infraspinatus, probably started as some kind of wee micro tear that has now snowballed. I've been having weekly puke inducing massages and have been staying away from anything that irritates it but there is a definite weakness but I'm managing to train around it and actively treating it with the physio and RC work. It's a bit of a bummer as I feel that were all in working order it would be an ideal time to bump up my bench which stands at 75kg on flat but I won't risk pushing it at the moment as it would be counterproductive. I doubt I'd ever push 100kg tho Chikken lol. Decline is fine and the iso flat machine was unexpectedly niggle free...don't feel it at all and chest is sore as buggery today so must have done something right lol
> 
> No competition there Kid lol! Get yourself a fella that screams 'DRIVE' whilst you've got 100+kg on your shoulders and you'll know it's love:thumb:
> 
> Aren't most? :whistling:
> 
> Rob has had the pleasure of being forced to do butt busters....has have many of the lads at our place...ALL of them now go green at the meer suggestion of them lol
> 
> This morning's weigh in - 74.5kg....*puts you back in front by 2lb Para:whistling: I knew I shouldn't have started ith the cardio*


haha Glenn will be chuffed! He may even allow himself some carbs today!


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling: Bless him!


----------



## ParaManiac

robisco11 said:


> haha Glenn will be chuffed! He may even allow himself some carbs today!


 :thumbup1: Eating plenty at present,found another 100g,mostly at the expense of PB! :tongue:

Will be putting them to good use about 1530 today :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Beklet said:


> What? Is your gym full of stupid men???? :confused1:


*...and you are surprised by that Beks* :lol: :lol: :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> No competition there Kid lol! Get yourself a fella that screams 'DRIVE' whilst you've got 100+kg on your shoulders and you'll know it's love:thumb:
> 
> Aren't most? :whistling:
> 
> *cheers tan - will bear that in mind although 100k is not happening so soon x*


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> :thumbup1: Eating plenty at present,found another 100g,mostly at the expense of PB! :tongue:
> 
> Will be putting them to good use about 1530 today :cool2:


haha thought you might pop up, how are you, you seem to be avoiding me in the gym now that im half man half animal :cool2:


----------



## ParaManiac

robisco11 said:


> now that im half man half animal :cool2:


The similarity is uncanny!


----------



## ParaManiac

I'm fine thanks Rob,just seem to be training on the days your not,which is a good thing as it proves youre resting!

Good to see yours and Tans training going well,keep it up :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> The similarity is uncanny!


haha 



ParaManiac said:


> I'm fine thanks Rob,just seem to be training on the days your not,which is a good thing as it proves youre resting!
> 
> Good to see yours and Tans training going well,keep it up :thumbup1:


yeh its true, i have been resting, getting used to it now though, so im not as 'edgey' when im not in the gym!!


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> The similarity is uncanny!


Thats' spooky....stick a couple of sweatshirts on it and it's a double:whistling:



ParaManiac said:


> I'm fine thanks Rob,just seem to be training on the days your not,which is a good thing as it proves youre resting!
> 
> Good to see yours and Tans training going well,keep it up :thumbup1:


Think me and Dan might have to adopt Rob for a week to up his game a bit....what do you reckon? :cool2:


----------



## ParaManiac

robisco11 said:


> yeh its true, i have been resting, getting used to it now though, so im not as 'edgey' when im not in the gym!!


It's difficult,i know i've been there! but stick with it :thumbup1:

And Tan's correct - get fvckin angry!! jeez,i wanted(and often tried)to fight the world at your age 

Tan,adoption would be a decent idea except i don't think you have enough spare room for all his magic new supps,not to mention his obsession with oats! :tongue:


----------



## robisco11

ParaManiac said:


> It's difficult,i know i've been there! but stick with it :thumbup1:
> 
> And Tan's correct - get fvckin angry!! jeez,i wanted(and often tried)to fight the world at your age
> 
> Tan,adoption would be a decent idea except i don't think you have enough spare room for all his magic new supps,not to mention his obsession with oats! :tongue:


thats all I've had today for my carbs....oats...and oat cakes...yummy


----------



## Nine Pack

Great session today with PG & the poles (sorry, don't know thier names). Nice to catch up with you Tan & have a look at PG's progress.

See you all soon, maybe over the weekend.


----------



## Dawn

Hello you. Sorry for being a miserable cow yesterday!! Feeling chirpier today, must have just been withdrawal from seeing you guys


----------



## ParaManiac

Nine Pack said:


> Great session today with PG & the poles (sorry, don't know thier names). Nice to catch up with you Tan & have a look at PG's progress.
> 
> See you all soon, maybe over the weekend.


It was an excellent spectacle,heavy hard session coupled with awesome amount of Alpha grunting :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

ParaManiac said:


> It's difficult,i know i've been there! but stick with it :thumbup1:
> 
> And Tan's correct - get fvckin angry!! jeez,i wanted(and often tried)to fight the world at your age
> 
> *You still do!!!!!* :whistling:
> 
> Tan,adoption would be a decent idea except i don't think you have enough spare room for all his magic new supps,not to mention his obsession with oats! :tongue:


*The adoption does not involve any kind of moving in and is only limited to training sessions.* :lol: * The cat and the dog are the only critters that myself and Mr G will take any kind of responsibility for!*



robisco11 said:


> thats all I've had today for my carbs....oats...and oat cakes...yummy


*Neigh!!!*



Nine Pack said:


> Great session today with PG & the poles (sorry, don't know thier names). Nice to catch up with you Tan & have a look at PG's progress.
> 
> See you all soon, maybe over the weekend.


*Yup...twas fun. Pete aka Uncle (I'm not fcking Polish) Fester and Lukas aka Grubasher (Fat Boy - The Only Manc Pole in the village) are a good pair*. *I'm doing boulders and arms at your house tomorrow.*



Dawn said:


> Hello you. Sorry for being a miserable cow yesterday!! Feeling chirpier today, must have just been withdrawal from seeing you guys


*It's OK. I have to say I am a tad worried about youand at a loss how to talk 'sense' when your head is so far up ya botty as I know NOTHING makes sense then lol. Just please please remember to enjoy this xxx*

*
*

*
*

*
Para...afternoon weigh in put me at 75.5kg:whistling:*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## ElfinTan

Sunday shoulders and arms have well and truely been battered! I don't think I've ever felt sick doing shoulders but i did today. The pump was silly and painful....but in a nice way...well kind of lol

*Single Arm Rear Delts DB*

*
**8kg x 10*

*
25lb x 8 x 3*

*
**Reverse Pec Dec*

*
**36lb x 10*

*
48lb x 8*

*
60lb x 8*

*
72lb x 5 drop 48lb x 5 drop 36lb x 10-12*

*
**Iso Hammer Shoulder Press*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
80kg x 8 x 2*

*
**DB Side Lats*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
35lb x 8 x 2*

*
35lb x 6 drop 25lb x 5 drop 12lb x 10ish*

*
**EZ Bar High Front Raise SS Upright Row*

*
**10kg(+bar?) x 6,6,6 - 10,10,10*

*
At this point I think my delts are going to explode!!!!*

*
**Bi's*

*
EZ Bar Curls*

*
**10kg x 10*

*
20kg x 8,8,6*

*
**Tri's*

*
Dip Machine (12lb plates) SS Reverse rip Cable PD's(10lb plates)*

*
**18pl x 8, 20pl x 8, 22pl x 8 - 50lb x 10,10,8*

*
*

*
*If my delts don't grow then Dan is in BIG trouble lol. I have also come to terms today with the fact that I really can no longer dress in typical normal lady clothes. I suppose it is a good job that I'm not a girlie girl as today I had to buy tshirt and shirts from the mens department lol. I've just been through my wardrobe and am in the process of chucking stuff out that doesn't fit. No point in hanging on to stuff because it just becomes too much of a mind fck having clothes that are too small lying around. On the plus side I did buy two pairs of jeans that fit yesterday:thumb:


----------



## dmcc

I can't dress in my normal lady clothes either.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> I can't dress in my normal lady clothes either.


  

Wanna borrow my Popeye tshirt? :whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

Great work out-growing your clothes tan,result mate:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dsahna said:


> Great work out-growing your clothes tan,result mate:thumb:


Hahahahaha!!!!! I think I'm getting my head round it:thumb: Measured bi's after training today like a proper saddo....left just over 15" and right just under...yup....blouses are definitely out hahahahaha! Infact I have bought 3 mens lumber jack shirts and a mens denim shirt to throw over tshirts and hide my fat ass!!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Dawn

> It's OK. I have to say I am a tad worried about youand at a loss how to talk 'sense' when your head is so far up ya botty as I know NOTHING makes sense then lol. Just please please remember to enjoy this xxx


Bottie is giving birth to my head ;-)


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Sunday shoulders and arms have well and truely been battered! I don't think I've ever felt sick doing shoulders but i did today. The pump was silly and painful....but in a nice way...well kind of lol
> 
> *Single Arm Rear Delts DB*
> 
> *
> **8kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 25lb x 8 x 3*
> 
> *
> **Reverse Pec Dec*
> 
> *
> **36lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 48lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 60lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 72lb x 5 drop 48lb x 5 drop 36lb x 10-12*
> 
> *
> **Iso Hammer Shoulder Press*
> 
> *
> **40kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 80kg x 8 x 2*
> 
> *
> **DB Side Lats*
> 
> *
> **25lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 35lb x 8 x 2*
> 
> *
> 35lb x 6 drop 25lb x 5 drop 12lb x 10ish*
> 
> *
> **EZ Bar High Front Raise SS Upright Row*
> 
> *
> **10kg(+bar?) x 6,6,6 - 10,10,10*
> 
> *
> At this point I think my delts are going to explode!!!!*
> 
> *
> **Bi's*
> 
> *
> EZ Bar Curls*
> 
> *
> **10kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 20kg x 8,8,6*
> 
> *
> **Tri's*
> 
> *
> Dip Machine (12lb plates) SS Reverse rip Cable PD's(10lb plates)*
> 
> *
> **18pl x 8, 20pl x 8, 22pl x 8 - 50lb x 10,10,8*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *If my delts don't grow then Dan is in BIG trouble lol. I have also come to terms today with the fact that I really can no longer dress in typical normal lady clothes. I suppose it is a good job that I'm not a girlie girl as today I had to buy tshirt and shirts from the mens department lol. I've just been through my wardrobe and am in the process of chucking stuff out that doesn't fit. No point in hanging on to stuff because it just becomes too much of a mind fck having clothes that are too small lying around. On the plus side I did buy two pairs of jeans that fit yesterday:thumb:


I just started doing these and theyre fab 

Am with you on the clothes thing.... all my life i had to buy the smallest size t-shirts/hoodies etc available and even at that they were often big on me.

I know have a wardrobe full of stuff I can't get into anymore.... its rather weird feeling for me lol.... :tongue:


----------



## winger

Post up a pic of the gunnage Tan!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Sunday shoulders and arms have well and truely been battered! I don't think I've ever felt sick doing shoulders but i did today. The pump was silly and painful....but in a nice way...well kind of lol
> 
> *Single Arm Rear Delts DB*
> 
> *
> **8kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 25lb x 8 x 3*
> 
> *
> **Reverse Pec Dec*
> 
> *
> **36lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 48lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 60lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 72lb x 5 drop 48lb x 5 drop 36lb x 10-12*
> 
> *
> **Iso Hammer Shoulder Press*
> 
> *
> **40kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 80kg x 8 x 2*
> 
> *
> **DB Side Lats*
> 
> *
> **25lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 35lb x 8 x 2*
> 
> *
> 35lb x 6 drop 25lb x 5 drop 12lb x 10ish*
> 
> *
> **EZ Bar High Front Raise SS Upright Row*
> 
> *
> **10kg(+bar?) x 6,6,6 - 10,10,10*
> 
> *
> At this point I think my delts are going to explode!!!!*
> 
> *
> **Bi's*
> 
> *
> EZ Bar Curls*
> 
> *
> **10kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 20kg x 8,8,6*
> 
> *
> **Tri's*
> 
> *
> Dip Machine (12lb plates) SS Reverse rip Cable PD's(10lb plates)*
> 
> *
> **18pl x 8, 20pl x 8, 22pl x 8 - 50lb x 10,10,8*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *If my delts don't grow then Dan is in BIG trouble lol. I have also come to terms today with the fact that I really can no longer dress in typical normal lady clothes. I suppose it is a good job that I'm not a girlie girl as today I had to buy tshirt and shirts from the mens department lol. I've just been through my wardrobe and am in the process of chucking stuff out that doesn't fit. No point in hanging on to stuff because it just becomes too much of a mind fck having clothes that are too small lying around. On the plus side I did buy two pairs of jeans that fit yesterday:thumb:


I had a clear out, it's time I think when you can no longer get pants past your knees without them rippin:laugh: and who wants to be a girlie girl eh Tan when you can be a warrior princess like you 

Will try and get over again this week to be marmalised, my back feels a lot better, but having hot sweats thinking of letting you loose on my hammies ha xx


----------



## winger

Nice avatar Linny!


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> I just started doing these and theyre fab
> 
> Am with you on the clothes thing.... all my life i had to buy the smallest size t-shirts/hoodies etc available and even at that they were often big on me.
> 
> I know have a wardrobe full of stuff I can't get into anymore.... its rather weird feeling for me lol.... :tongue:


I hsould save you all mine lol:thumb:



Linny said:


> I had a clear out, it's time I think when you can no longer get pants past your knees without them rippin:laugh: and who wants to be a girlie girl eh Tan when you can be a warrior princess like you
> 
> Will try and get over again this week to be marmalised, my back feels a lot better, but having hot sweats thinking of letting you loose on my hammies ha xx


Okeykokey! :thumb:

Off to a gig seeing Seasick Steve...can't wait!!!!! :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Gig was brilliant!!!! What a guy:thumb: :thumb: :thumb : Highly recommend!!!! :beer:

The girls were also on BBC Radio Manchester this morning which was quite interesting. Especially the hypocracy. Amy mentioned the 'muscular' Maddonna look in a positive light and the interview lady was very keen to follow this up but later in the interview Amy basically called the likes of Cheryl Cole and Posh skinny and she was immediately cut short as she was being negative. Funny that lol. So now we know you can comment on celebrities bodies in a positive way but not in a negative way....oh yeah and she dissed Fat Donalds:thumb: For anyone interested http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/p004z6vs/Heather_Stott_10_11_2009/ unfortunately they are on right at the end of the show!!!!

So legs today and what a good day it turned out to be. We decided to have a play with knee wraps on squats today. I've used them a couple of times but Dan hasn't. I have to say it doesn't half feel weird the 1st couple of sets and as I was taught to wrap knees ala Fat Pete of Adlington Barbell club fame and all round good chap with a wealth of powerlifting knowledge and one of my favourite people, the wraps were tight and not there for show. However they were not as tight as they can be...basically because I'm not yet hard enough lol! I made the mistake last time of 1st putting the wraps on for a heavy set. This time I broke them in on lighter sets so by the heavier sets I was used to them. Dan HATED his 1st set but after a couple he was getting into the groove...baby!

*BB Squats*

*
**Bar x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10 (wraps on)*

*
80kg x 8*

*
100kg x 5*

*
110kg x 5 - last weeks PB x 3*

*
*

*
115kg x 3 - Happy Days - Decided to go for 120kg 1RM for the hell of it but...*

*
120kg x 3 - went **** or bust on the 1st rep and it was easy so went for 2 more - VERY happy days. Filmed!* :thumbup1:

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
**80lb x 8 *

*
90lb x 8*

*
100lb x 6*

*
**SLDL DB*

*
**45lb x 10*

*
70lb x 10*

*
90lb x 10,6*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
**40lb x 8*

*
50lb x 6*

*
30lb x 10 - squeeze and hold...hams were caked and baked!*

*
*

*
* :rockon:

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....started with standing calf raises - 5 x stack (25pl), 1 x 5 plate dropper,

1 x 10pl - 5pl drop!


----------



## winger

Post that video please.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Post that video please.


Will do!


----------



## ElfinTan

Just uploading the video now.

Always interesting to rewatch lifts and this for me was especially interesting. I've always maintained that I'm not ideally built for squats due to my proportionately long femurs. Now when I wrap my knees I wrap, as instructed by Fat Pete, just under the knee to just over the knee and not have way up my thigh or down my shin. But it actually looks as if I've missed my knee completely and have started the wrap UNDER my knee and wrapped my shin lol. I can assure you that this isn't the case. It's really emphasized when I 'sit' into the squat. This obviously really shifts my centre of balance further back and I think I am compensating this by having the bar higher than I would like. It does all however seem to work together as there is no 'back' lifting which I am particularly pleased about. Also interesting is the last set are IMO the best set. I also felt 'fearless' on these with a fck it lets do it...and if I don't Dan will get me back up lol. I think a few squatting master classes are needed...still not too shoddy for an old burd!


----------



## ElfinTan

here ya go


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I hsould save you all mine lol:thumb:


Cunning plan :thumb:

We can pass things along as we grow.... :lol:

I've got a fitted fleece thing that robert had made for working at physique and at shows etc.... the zip dnt even meet across the chest and cant get the arms right up now :lol:

All my trousers still fit though... :whistling:



ElfinTan said:


> *BB Squats*
> 
> *
> **Bar x 10*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 10 (wraps on)*
> 
> *
> 80kg x 8*
> 
> *
> 100kg x 5*
> 
> *
> 110kg x 5 - last weeks PB x 3*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 115kg x 3 - Happy Days - Decided to go for 120kg 1RM for the hell of it but...*
> 
> *
> 120kg x 3 - went **** or bust on the 1st rep and it was easy so went for 2 more - VERY happy days. Filmed!* :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> **Leg Extensions*
> 
> *
> **80lb x 8 *
> 
> *
> 90lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 100lb x 6*
> 
> *
> **SLDL DB*
> 
> *
> **45lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 70lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 90lb x 10,6*
> 
> *
> **Lying Ham Curl*
> 
> *
> **40lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 50lb x 6*
> 
> *
> 30lb x 10 - squeeze and hold...hams were caked and baked!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * :rockon:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *


120kg squat.... FFS woman! Get in!!!! :rockon: :rockon: :rockon:


----------



## winger

Very impressive Tan, I think you have a very good squat and nice and deep!


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> *BB Squats*
> 
> *
> **Bar x 10*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 10 (wraps on)*
> 
> *
> 80kg x 8*
> 
> *
> 100kg x 5*
> 
> *
> 110kg x 5 - last weeks PB x 3*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> 115kg x 3 - Happy Days - Decided to go for 120kg 1RM for the hell of it but...*
> 
> *
> 120kg x 3 - went **** or bust on the 1st rep and it was easy so went for 2 more - VERY happy days. Filmed!* :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> **Leg Extensions*
> 
> *
> **80lb x 8 *
> 
> *
> 90lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 100lb x 6*
> 
> *
> **SLDL DB*
> 
> *
> **45lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 70lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 90lb x 10,6*
> 
> *
> **Lying Ham Curl*
> 
> *
> **40lb x 8*
> 
> *
> 50lb x 6*
> 
> *
> 30lb x 10 - squeeze and hold...hams were caked and baked!*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * :rockon:
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *


awesome work babe x


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers peeps x I think realistically I can aim for 3 plates by Xmas for 1RM


----------



## Linny

Woooooo no longer Action Tan....WARRIOR PRINCESS :bounce:

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Warrior Princess Bob:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Warrior Princess Bob:whistling:


Warrior Princess Bodacious Bob


----------



## ElfinTan

That's the one Lindyloo! 

Ok...back and chest. Pretty much the same as last week on back but stuck to machines for chest this week for a wee change. Shoulder niggle still VERY annoying:ban:

*Back*

*
**Close Grip Chins*

*
BW x 10,7,6*

*
**Wide Grip Lat PDs(15lb plates)*

*
**8pl x 10*

*
10pl x 8*

*
12pl x 6,5*

*
**Close Grip Tbar Rows*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
80kg x 6,5*

*
**Single Arm DB Rows*

*
**70lb x 8*

*
80lb x 8*

*
90lb x 8*

*
100lb x 6*

*
**SALPD's*

*
**60lb x 10*

*
70lb x 8*

*
70lb x 8*

*
70lb x 8 drop 40lb x 8 squeeze and hold*

*
**Decline Chest Press Machine - this is our ego killer lol (12lb plates)*

*
**5 x 10*

*
6 x 10*

*
7 x 8*

*
8 x 7 - never gone above 6 plates on this!*

*
**Iso Flat Bench Machine*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 8*

*
80kg x 6*

*
Started off on incline pec dec - hurt shoulder - went onto pec dec - hurt shoulder GRRRRRR - *

*
**Cable Cross Overs*

*
**3 x 10 a 30piddlinglb*

*
*

Chatting to Dan today and we're having a slight change of split from next week -

Tues - Legs & Calves

Thurs - Back & Arms

Sun - Shoulders & Chest

Still the same kind of stuff just a bodypart shuffle to pep it up!


----------



## Dsahna

Welldone tanhope all is well!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Buddy! Back was incredibly sore just before I went to bed last night. Not DOMS sore but ...the only way I can decribe it is like very you jump into cold water and everything just spasms and you get tht winded feeling...very strange and not altogether pleasant lol:whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

hope the back picks up my own is suspect after deads on wed:cursing: think i pushed it a tad ,then theres squats today that should fix it eh:whistlingo00 fcuk


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> hope the back picks up my own is suspect after deads on wed:cursing: think i pushed it a tad ,then theres squats today that should fix it eh:whistlingo00 fcuk


Ha! I've already sat in the massage chair twice today I have to say I got a ridiculous lower back pump yesterday and we didn't even do any deads....so you are in for a real treat:cool2:...gotta love the squats though:thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

Had the same issues with my back about 18 months ago too Tan. Was enough to take my breath away early in the morning when i got out of bed.

Make sure you aren't GM'ing your squats out of the hole and your hips aren't flying up prematurely with deads and you should be Ok :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Had the same issues with my back about 18 months ago too Tan. Was enough to take my breath away early in the morning when i got out of bed.
> 
> Make sure you aren't GM'ing your squats out of the hole and your hips aren't flying up prematurely with deads and you should be Ok :thumbup1:


I've not really done deads ( one session several weeks ago I think) really since the dead challenge and there is no back lifting on the squats. The lower back pump is really just that...blood pumping through and the back cramping stuff last night was in my lats and not the lower. There's no 'injury' just body reacting to training! 

Had my shoulder prodded by Ninepack today which was nicely painful. Hopefully get Claire to get stuck in on Tuesday and make a cake and get NP to do it again on Friday and just beat the fecking thing out.

Did a quick 'nothing to write home about' calves and glutes this afternoon.

Todays weigh in 76kg :thumb: And feeling surpisingly nonfat! :tongue: It may all fall apart at the 12 stone mark hahahahahaha!


----------



## winger

How tall are you Tan?


----------



## MissBC

whats up with your shoulder hun?

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> How tall are you Tan?


5ft6"



MissBC said:


> whats up with your shoulder hun?
> 
> xxx


Infraspinatus! I'm not too sure if it's a tear (it's one of them chicken or egg sitiuations) or if it just 'tightening' up but I am having some deep tissue stuff doneon it, as deep as you can get on your shoulder blade lol, and it's the only thing that relieves it and there are some buggers 'oh I feel sick' trigger points - feel it then right to front delt and travels down my arm. I broke my collar bone about 7 years ago and I think it's just affect that whole shoulder joint. When I didn't train my shoulder would click and crack like a pan of pop corn, not painful, just noisy. Since I started training that doesn't happen but there is a definite 'weakness' on that side and I think this is just one manifestation. I think when my collar bone fused it's just kind of pulled everything out of alinement ever so slightly and this shifted my posture....which then shifted everything else....and so it went on.


----------



## d4ead

haha sorry goddess as much as i feel for you that did make me laugh just picturing the look of horror on the masseurs face.

nice workout regardless tan hon.


----------



## ElfinTan

Greekgoddess said:


> Ouch, that sounds like a painful situation Tan. I can totally sympathise with the lat pumps...I once got a pump then cramp in mine whilst having a massage at the gym after working my back.....I screamed the place down it hurt so much, and the masseur just stood there and looked at me writhing in pain.Eventually I managed to make her understand that I needed her to massage away the cramp lol. Not had a massage since......


All the more reasson to have regular massages!



d4ead said:


> haha sorry goddess as much as i feel for you that did make me laugh just picturing the look of horror on the masseurs face.
> 
> nice workout regardless tan hon.


Cheers Poppet! Things are going well....am jolly pleased to be fair!


----------



## Nine Pack

I think we should just have you boiled down to make glue. :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> I think we should just have you boiled down to make glue. :tongue:


 :whistling: I think you may have a plan there!

Only shoulders today because we will be doing arms with back on Thursday. At least that will mean just one pressing day for chest and shoulders so only fcking my shoulder up once a week

*Rear Cables*

*
**20lb x 12*

*
30lb x 9,9 *

*
30lb x 8 drop 20lb x 8 drop 10lb - rep out*

*
**DB Side Lats*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
30lb x 8,8*

*
35lb x 5 drop 25lb x 10*

*
**Iso Shoulder Press*

*
**40lb x 20 x 3*

*
80lb x 8*

*
**Plate Front Raises*

*
**15kg x 10 x 3*

*
**FST7 Reverse Pec Dec*

*
**50lb x 3sets (8-12)*

*
40lb x 3 sets (8-12)*

*
30lb x 1 set x 8 - squeeze and hold!*

*
*

*
*


----------



## ElfinTan

And so it all rolls round to legs again. Wasn't on top form yesterday and last night, had a cold lingering around but I think I've managed to stave it off but I only had a few hours kip on the sofa last night as I couldn't sleep and watching Kack TV is the least frustrating way to wait for sleep to appear.

*Calves*

*
Standing Calves*

*
**70lb x 10*

*
100lb x 10*

*
150lb x 10,8,8*

*
250lb x 4, 150lb x 6, 100lb x 4, 50lb x 8 10lb - failure*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**Bar x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
80kg x 5*

*
100kg x 5*

*
110kg x 5*

*
120kg x 3*

*
130kg x 2 - new PB*

*
**Seated Ham Curls SS Leg Press*

*
**80lb x 10 - 145kg x 15*

*
90lb x 10 - 195lb x 15*

*
100lb x 8 - 245kg x 15*

*
120lb x 6 - 295kg x 10*

*
**DB Partial SLDL*

*
**80lb x 10,9,9*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
**20lb x 20 x 2*

*
*

*
*Overall very pleased with progression on legs. Nice and steady!


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb :congratulations tan on the pb great goin , i got a pb on the new leg press machine i have started using feels like things are goin in the right direction even tho cabbage i am, have been eating 50g less protein than i should for ages total calculation breakdown with bodyweight, any wonder its been tough goin:cursing:


----------



## d4ead

your still out squatting me tan, i really got to push some


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> :thumb :congratulations tan on the pb great goin , i got a pb on the new leg press machine i have started using feels like things are goin in the right direction even tho cabbage i am, have been eating 50g less protein than i should for ages total calculation breakdown with bodyweight, any wonder its been tough goin:cursing:


Just fill the deficit with bagels and peanut butter



d4ead said:


> your still out squatting me tan, i really got to push some


That's coz yu're a big girl's blouse:whistling: x Out squatted by a lass....


----------



## winger

I think I love you Tan, oh and nice squatting again.


----------



## Linny

Jesus Christ Bodacious Bob 130kg yeearghhhh :rockon: x


----------



## robisco11

130kg!!! 90% of the men at the gym dont do that!


----------



## Ak_88

Thats some ruddy good squatting Tan, if my backs up to it tommorow i'm gonna do some backies again! Your strength and chunksters legs have spurred me on :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers dudes! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

random post/question/ enquiry of the day....;

where abouts do you get those bagels from...and which ones are they? They make me hungry everytime i see them


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> random post/question/ enquiry of the day....;
> 
> where abouts do you get those bagels from...and which ones are they? They make me hungry everytime i see them


Across the road at Tesco garage, cimminomnom and raisin!!!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Across the road at Tesco garage, cimminomnom and raisin!!!


im there when i get chance :cool2:


----------



## Dawn

130!!!???? thank goodness I dropped the challenge with you LOL!!!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Across the road at Tesco garage, cimminomnom and raisin!!!


They're even more gorgeous warmed sliced and drowned in maple syrup :drool:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> 130!!!???? thank goodness I dropped the challenge with you LOL!!!


lb for lb I think you're still in the lead lol.



Linny said:


> They're even more gorgeous warmed sliced and drowned in maple syrup :drool:


And nutty butter:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Round to back and arms today. Back workout staying basically the same as it seems to be working well for now so if it aint broke and all that. We were joined by Mr 9pack for back which was fun and then he very kindly tugged and prodded my scapula and traps afterwards.

*Back*

*
Close V Grip Chins*

*
**10,8,9*

*
**D Handle Lat PD's*

*
**120lb x 10*

*
150lb x 8*

*
180lb x 6*

*
180lb x 5 drop ? x 6 drop ? x 6 - no idea what the drops were.*

*
**Close V Grip T Bar Rows*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 7*

*
80kg x 6*

*
90kg x 5 - forced....felt very fcking heavy!!!!!!*

*
**Wide D Handle Grip Hammer Rows*

*
**100kg x 6.6.6*

*
**DB Curls*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
30lb x 10 - alternate*

*
35lb x 8*

*
40lb x 6 drop 25lb x 6*

*
**Preacher Machine Curls*

*
**40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 8,6,6*

*
**OH DB Extension - two handed*

*
**45lb x 12*

*
50lb x 10*

*
55lb x 10*

*
60lb x 8*

*
**Tri Dip Machine SS Reverse Grip Cable Press Down*

*
**Stack 240lb x 10,10,8 SS 50lb x 8-12*

*
*

*
*Enjoyable session as usual. Back is probably the most productive workout at the moment...it just feels like we have got it right for what we need at the moment.

On another note legs have been very suprisingly not sore:rockon:


----------



## rodrigo

good workout tan pretty big routine well done hun:thumbup1: lovin back sessions myself deads are comin on nicely and no bad twinges afterwards so form must be good. legs tommorow so another busted boiler on the way:cursing: leg press is the dogs gonads at the minute pb last week and more in the tank


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> good workout tan pretty big routine well done hun:thumbup1: lovin back sessions myself deads are comin on nicely and no bad twinges afterwards so form must be good. legs tommorow so another busted boiler on the way:cursing: leg press is the dogs gonads at the minute pb last week and more in the tank


Aye it is big but only 3 days so plenty of rest. I've not had a proper play with deas for ages really. Have to agree of leg press...I love it and it is something that suits me VERY well...PB on leg press is all in the head...feel the fear and do it anyway mate:thumb: Just lady girlie stuff for me today, calves, glutes and abs...but only if I feel a bit better...sniffles really pshing me off now lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Todays weigh in - 77kg!


----------



## Ak_88

Chunkster on the way? :lol: :innocent:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Todays weigh in - 77kg!


Post up a pic. :drool:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Chunkster on the way? :lol: :innocent:


Hahahaha!!!!! Yup...bu tall for purpose my dear!



winger said:


> Post up a pic. :drool:


Winger you really are obsessed


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah and one of the lads in the gym was telling his training partner what I was squatting earlier in the week and his training buddy has been stuck at 2 1/2 plates for...well for ever so he says 'How do you know??? Have you seen her do it????' LMFAO It's great! These guys train different days to us so in 2 or 3 weeks when I've cracked the 3 plater we're going to have a very coincidental leg session of the day they train


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah and one of the lads in the gym was telling his training partner what I was squatting earlier in the week and his training buddy has been stuck at 2 1/2 plates for...well for ever so he says 'How do you know??? Have you seen her do it????' LMFAO It's great! These guys train different days to us so in 2 or 3 weeks when I've cracked the 3 plater we're going to have a very coincidental leg session of the day they train


 :rockon:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> Hahahaha!!!!! Yup...bu tall for purpose my dear!


Join the club, the novelty is starting to wear off for me though 



ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah and one of the lads in the gym was telling his training partner what I was squatting earlier in the week and his training buddy has been stuck at 2 1/2 plates for...well for ever so he says 'How do you know??? Have you seen her do it????' LMFAO It's great! These guys train different days to us so in 2 or 3 weeks when I've cracked the 3 plater we're going to have a very coincidental leg session of the day they train


Evil, very evil :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Join the club, the novelty is starting to wear off for me though
> 
> *I'm suprised I've not caved in yet to be honest but I actually feel fine. Gain has been steady over 6 weeks from 73-77kg and I know I'm not eating a load of sh*t and don't feel 'fat'. Would be nice for a 4/5lb lean gain but realistically will be more 2-3*...*better than a poke in the eye with a burnt stick though!*
> 
> Evil, very evil :thumb:


 :devil2: * There are very few people I want to shut the fck up at the gym but this guy is certainly at the top of the list:thumb:*


----------



## Ak_88

Last time i weighed myself i was around 217lb/98.5kg but i'm carrying some blub around the midsection and my backside resembles J'Lo, but the strength gains keep coming so it's a silver lining


----------



## ElfinTan

Getting strong for me is just a welcome byproduct of getting bigger!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah and one of the lads in the gym was telling his training partner what I was squatting earlier in the week and his training buddy has been stuck at 2 1/2 plates for...well for ever so he says 'How do you know??? Have you seen her do it????' LMFAO It's great! These guys train different days to us so in 2 or 3 weeks when I've cracked the 3 plater *we're going to have a very coincidental leg session of the day they train*


Please video this it'll be very entertaining :lol: ...I asked someone to pass me a DB overhead and their reply 'are you sure it's a heavy weight this yer know':laugh:

Have you a target for your weight chuck, or you just gonna keep on growin

x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Please video this it'll be very entertaining :lol: ...I asked someone to pass me a DB overhead and their reply 'are you sure it's a heavy weight this yer know':laugh:
> 
> Have you a target for your weight chuck, or you just gonna keep on growin
> 
> x


I have to say 99% of the lads are just great and play dumbell passyuppy all the time for me and stuff and we just have a great craic....but there is always one who feels his masculinity is being personally attacked by a strongish lass.

Not aiming for anything Linny and just taking it as it comes. I do think the 'oh my god I'm fat' will start kicking in soon but psychologically the barriers have been pushed further so that's a result. Plus I know I can rely on Mr G and he keeps telling me I'm not fat yet...and he really is the bloke that has said 'Yes your bum looks big in that, big, full and round and not fat so it's fine' hahahahaha gotta love the man!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> I have to say 99% of the lads are just great and play dumbell passyuppy all the time for me and stuff and we just have a great craic....but there is always one who feels his masculinity is being personally attacked by a strongish lass.
> 
> It's funny to watch lol
> 
> Not aiming for anything Linny and just taking it as it comes. I do think the 'oh my god I'm fat' will start kicking in soon but psychologically the barriers have been pushed further so that's a result. Plus I know I can rely on Mr G and he keeps telling me I'm not fat yet...and he really is the bloke that has said 'Yes your bum looks big in that, big, full and round and not fat so it's fine' hahahahaha gotta love the man!!!!!! :thumb:


Yup I can't imagine Mr G to be 1 that minces his words, which is what you need. Mirrors are work of the devil anyway they should all be punished with a sledgehammer along with the scales :laugh:


----------



## robisco11

Tan, is this something similar to the suggested high(er) volume leg workout?

fst7 leg extensions

leg press- 6setsx10 (10 second rests)

hack squats- 3-4 sets

fst7 leg extensions

SLDL- 3-4 sets

leg curls

calves- 10x10

....Or is that slightly too much volume?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Tan, is this something similar to the suggested high(er) volume leg workout?
> 
> fst7 leg extensions
> 
> leg press- 6setsx10 (10 second rests)
> 
> hack squats- 3-4 sets - too much
> 
> fst7 leg extensions
> 
> SLDL- 3-4 sets - too much
> 
> leg curls 6 x 10
> 
> calves- 10x10 - start with calves!
> 
> ....Or is that slightly too much volume?


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Yup I can't imagine Mr G to be 1 that minces his words, which is what you need. Mirrors are work of the devil anyway they should all be punished with a sledgehammer along with the scales :laugh:


I have to say I'm on pretty healthy terms with both of them at the moment


----------



## Dawn

I'm fat now


----------



## Nine Pack

Dawn said:


> I'm fat now


You'd better be kidding missy :sneaky2:


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> You'd better be kidding missy :sneaky2:


I was fat the day after my show:rolleyes:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well 9pack ate his bodyweight in fodder when we went out last night....and had to throw in the towel:whistling:

Trained shoulders and chest yesterday. Shoulder is...well...fcked and really do need to rest it especially from pressing which I thought was ok...but we all know what thought did! Next couple of sessions will only be reverse pec dec and lighter side lats and then in 2 weeks time upper body will have a complete 2 week break and legs only, hams & glutes calves, quads, hams glutes calves - Mon, wed, fri. Back will be reintroduced in 3rd or 4th week and that will pretty much take us to xmas! No shoulders or chest til January!

Shoulders

Reverse Pec Dec x 4 - 6-12

Isolat Shoulder Press 40kg x 3 x 20

Side Lats x 4 x 8 x 25lb - last set drop set

EZ Upright Rows - 3 x 10 x 10kg

Chest

SM Decline

20kg - 50kg x 4 x 5-10

SM Incline

40 - 45kg x 4 x 4-8

Iso Flat Press

40-70kg x 4 x 6-12


----------



## robisco11

legs 3 time.....horrific!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> legs 3 time.....horrific!!!


p*ssy!!!!!!!! It didn't do Dan any harm when he got stabbed in the arm and could ONLY train legs hahaha! I'll have me some of them!!!!


----------



## robisco11

haha quads only once? I could handle that.....maybe


----------



## ElfinTan

Only week one....week after quads twice hams once...and so on!


----------



## robisco11

ahhh i see. Could get brutal that could!! Sounds interesting though, how many weeks wouuld you do that for, it cant be longish term surely lol?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> ahhh i see. Could get brutal that could!! Sounds interesting though, how many weeks wouuld you do that for, it cant be longish term surely lol?


It will be 3-4 weeks probably. If needed I'll pop an extra days rest inbetween so Mon,Wed,Fri is not set in stone. As only pins are being trained and nowt else there is better recovery and I'll alternate light, light - heavy,heavy or however I feel at the time. Once back get chucked in then it will just be hams/glutes/calves - back - quads & calves.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> 'Yes your bum looks big in that, big, full and round and not fat so it's fine' hahahahaha gotta love the man!!!!!! :thumb:


Nothing like throwing gasoline on a stalker fire. :gun_bandana:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ya nutter!!!!!!

*Legs*

*Seated Calves*

*
**70lb x 12*

*
100lb x 10*

*
140lb x 8*

*
170lb x 6*

*
**Hack Squat Calf Raises*

*
**Sled x 50*

*
**Seated Hams*

*
**60lb x 20*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**Bar x 12*

*
60kg x 10*

*
80kg x 8*

*
90kg x 8*

*
100kg x 7*

*
**Hack Slide*

*
**40kg x 8 x 2*

*
80kg x 5*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**195 x 10*

*
245kg x 10*

*
295kg x 10 x 2*

*
**Hypers x 3*

*
**10kg x 10 drop BW partials x 10 *

*
**Nordic Extension *

*
**1 x 10*

*
**GHR*

*
**BW x 6,5*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
**Triple drop set to failure*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## ElfinTan

Worked out today that since April I have gained 14kg ...that's over 30lb....that's over 2 stone!!!!!!!!! Fcking av it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:

Gonna die dieting:cool2:


----------



## Ak_88

I think i worked out earlier i'm up about 40lbs (~180 in August 08 to 219 last weekend!).

I'll join you on the *die*ting :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> I think i worked out earlier i'm up about 40lbs (~180 in August 08 to 219 last weekend!).
> 
> I'll join you on the *die*ting :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Worked out today that since April I have gained 14kg ...that's over 30lb....that's over 2 stone!!!!!!!!! Fcking av it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Gonna die dieting:cool2:


This is a journal is it not?

Post up some pics to see if you are on track or not.

Look, I might on the outside look like some stalker guy but trust me, I am not.

Now post up a pic ffs!


----------



## robisco11

winger said:


> This is a journal is it not?
> 
> Post up some pics to see if you are on track or not.
> 
> Look, *I might on the outside look like some stalker guy* but trust me, I am not.
> 
> Now post up a pic ffs!


..... :whistling:


----------



## winger

robisco11 said:


> ..... :whistling:


When I quote you it sorta looses something? :lol:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> Worked out today that since April I have gained 14kg ...that's over 30lb....that's over 2 stone!!!!!!!!! Fcking av it!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumb:
> 
> Gonna die dieting:cool2:


in your own words

RAAAAAAARRRRR!!!! :thumb:

How's it going mate


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> This is a journal is it not?
> 
> Post up some pics to see if you are on track or not.
> 
> Look, I might on the outside look like some stalker guy but trust me, I am not.
> 
> Now post up a pic ffs!


It is a journal and if you look really fcking closely you will see tha all my workouts are journeled However for you stalked tenacity I do put some progress photos in...when progress has been made...which it has....so some shall soon be posted.



robisco11 said:


> ..... :whistling:


 :thumb:



Incredible Bulk said:


> in your own words
> 
> RAAAAAAARRRRR!!!! :thumb:
> 
> How's it going mate


Hey hey Chunkster....welcome back to the land of the living!!! I'm fabulous, have missed your input but seems you've been busy doing something or other:whistling:. Training is pretty darn good, getting used to being...well kinda chunky...although this weeks weigh in may tip my over the edge hahahaha!!! Nice to have you back in here Sweetie x

*Back n Arms*

*
**Close V Grip Chins*

*
10,8,6*

*
**Wide Grip Lat PD's*

*
**105lb x 10*

*
135lb x 10*

*
180lb x 6*

*
**V Grip T Bar Rows*

*
**60kg x 10*

*
80kg x 6,6,5*

*
**Iso Hammer Row*

*
**80kg x 10*

*
100kg x 8,7*

*
**SALPD*

*
**50lb x 10 x 3*

*
**Bis*

*
DB Curls*

*
**25lb x 10 *

*
30lb x 10 - alternate*

*
35lb x 8*

*
40lb x 6 drop 30lb x 6*

*
**Preacher Machine Curls*

*
**40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 7,6,6*

*
**Tri Dip Machine SS Reverse Tri Press x 4*

*
**220lb x8-10 x SS 60lb x 8-12*

*
*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## robisco11

...*bides his time....then copy and pastes...*....  :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

hey tan another great workout :thumb: impressed with 50 kg preacher machine curls for a girlie:lol: im on legs today with a dom riddled back from deads wednesday FFS:cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> hey tan another great workout :thumb: impressed with 50 kg preacher machine curls for a girlie:lol: im on legs today with a dom riddled back from deads wednesday FFS:cursing:


Hahaha....I'd be fcking impressed if they were 50kg too Sweet.....it's 50lbs 

Do you squat and deadlift in the same week?

Rob - I was waiting for you to post you monkey lol


----------



## rodrigo

yeah its tough tho , iam gonna start puttin deads on mon and squats fri currently been trainin them wed and fri like a twit and sore as a mutha fcuka this should remedy the doms for next session


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> yeah its tough tho , iam gonna start puttin deads on mon and squats fri currently been trainin them wed and fri like a twit and sore as a mutha fcuka this should remedy the doms for next session


Just no recovery time like that mate! I'm going to be doing the Mon & Fri thing in a couple of weeks but sumo deads which will hit hams and glutes more plus as it's a new stance for me I'll be looking more at form rather than going heavy so both in the same week should be ok.


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok...here's some Winger Stalker pics lol.

First couple are just comparisons from earlier this year and current.

So Feb/March and Yesterday

































And some more from yesterday that I like

















That's as close to getting my t8ts out as it gets!!!!!

And here's me and my fab training buddy!!!!


----------



## kitten30

Woooooow! You've put some serious size on! Good work!  xx


----------



## robisco11

you both look mahoosive!!

(you can see me in the mirror though )


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> you both look mahoosive!!
> 
> (you can see me in the mirror though )


Do we look bigger than yesterday??????:laugh:

Thanks Kitten!


----------



## rodrigo

whats the sumo deads:confused1: i am just gettin back into walkin lunges as the hamstrings near go pop:cursing: they are great finish to my leg routine as i shake wallkin down the 2flights of stairs afterwards:lol:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Wowzers! You've put on some great size Tan! When does the dieing start? I'm loooovign those lats. :rockon:


----------



## winger

Very nice muscular gains Tan, very impressive, but I kind of knew you put some muscle on because all your lifts went up. :thumbup1:

Who is the big kid behind you?


----------



## Dawn

Fook me missus!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> whats the sumo deads:confused1: i am just gettin back into walkin lunges as the hamstrings near go pop:cursing: they are great finish to my leg routine as i shake wallkin down the 2flights of stairs afterwards:lol:


Sumo deadlift - wide stance, grip on bar on inside of the knees -








Gym Bunny said:


> Wowzers! You've put on some great size Tan! When does the dieing start? I'm loooovign those lats. :rockon:


I quite like them too lol! Diet won't be until April/May



winger said:


> Very nice muscular gains Tan, very impressive, but I kind of knew you put some muscle on because all your lifts went up. :thumbup1:
> 
> Who is the big kid behind you?


Danny my training buddy!

Todays weigh in 77.5kg!


----------



## Linny

Tan you look fcking fantastic babe!! Totally awesome, you are gonna look superb in physique, your back has gone really thick, and lats jesus, your arms are bigger than your head!! Paul said he had trouble pulling out your scapula because you had so much muscle mass, now I see why 

Incredible :bounce: :rockon:

xx


----------



## Uriel

glad I popped in Tan, damned good bit of beefage gone on......why diet? Is it show time?


----------



## Ak_88

Looking buff mukka, lovely stuff 

r/e Sumo's - Technique i found quite hard to perfect but basically;

Chest up

Drive your knees outwards

Squeeze them glutes :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Nine Pack

Clucking Bell!! :thumbup1: I see you regularly so the changes are made more dramatic by the before & after pics.


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> Clucking Bell!! :thumbup1: I see you regularly so the changes are made more dramatic by the before & after pics.


Not showing you photos of me then:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Fook me missus!!!!!!


That's rather forward:whistling:



Linny said:


> Tan you look fcking fantastic babe!! Totally awesome, you are gonna look superb in physique, your back has gone really thick, and lats jesus, your arms are bigger than your head!! *Paul said he had trouble pulling out your scapula because you had so much muscle mass, now I see why*
> 
> Incredible :bounce: :rockon:
> 
> xx


Yes flexibility has been somewhat compromised:cool2: I am jolly pleased with upper body progress. My nemesis will be my legs....and i'm not even mentioning calves lol!!!!



Greekgoddess said:


> First ones I have seen that have not had your face in shadow...you are so pretty!


Awe shucks!



Nine Pack said:


> Clucking Bell!! :thumbup1: I see you regularly so the changes are made more dramatic by the before & after pics.


30fckinglbs had to go somewhere!


----------



## ElfinTan

Uriel said:


> glad I popped in Tan, damned good bit of beefage gone on......why diet? Is it show time?


I'm really glad I know you popped in too. I often do wonder who the hell is reading this schoite. The plan is to compete next year....hence the Mrs Moon Face phase now but is won't be until late summer. I don't know whaich show yet and that will depend on what Paul is doing and we're still waiting for his plans to be finalised.



Ak_88 said:


> Looking buff mukka, lovely stuff
> 
> r/e Sumo's - Technique i found quite hard to perfect but basically;
> 
> Chest up
> 
> Drive your knees outwards
> 
> Squeeze them glutes :thumb: :thumb :


Sqeezey glutes is goooooooooood!!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Aye up, looking good hun, keep up the good work. I had a mad back session yesterday am rather achey today! x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Aye up, looking good hun, keep up the good work. I had a mad back session yesterday am rather achey today! x


 Hahahaha! I know I was posting in your place whilst you post in mine


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fooookin 'ell tan, some quality size added to those arms and back!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> fooookin 'ell tan, some quality size added to those arms and back!


Chunkette? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> Chunkette? :whistling:


Nah, you got a long way to go before you're IB's Jan 09 equivalent. :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

I'm feeling pretty close even though i'm some 50lbs off :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

Ak_88 said:


> I'm feeling pretty close even though i'm some 50lbs off :whistling:


 :lol: Bless. You aren't even 1/2 as hairy.....


----------



## Ak_88

I'll never have a manrug but i'll get by on my dashing good lucks and impeccable wit


----------



## ElfinTan

Gym Bunny said:


> :lol: Bless. You aren't even 1/2 as hairy.....


May I just add at this point that neither am I? :whistling:


----------



## Gym Bunny

ElfinTan said:


> May I just add at this point that neither am I? :whistling:


That goes without saying!


----------



## Lou

Nice work Tan!!! Looking good....... :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:

Lou X


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> I'm really glad I know you popped in too. I often do wonder who the hell is reading this schoite. The plan is to compete next year....hence the Mrs Moon Face phase now but is won't be until late summer. I don't know whaich show yet and that will depend on what Paul is doing and we're still waiting for his plans to be finalised.
> 
> Sqeezey glutes is goooooooooood!!!!!!! :lol:


Lol I read but don't comment....I'm on my phone half the time!

Impressive stuff though :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Tan, if you were to train legs 2x a week, how would you seperate those two workouts in terms of days to make sure you could still recover, without stopping training other bodyparts in order to fit it in/?


----------



## Ak_88

I'll answer for her :whistling:

Quads/Calves and Glutes/Hams/(Calves if you want them 2x a week)

:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

Ak_88 said:


> I'll answer for her :whistling:
> 
> Quads/Calves and Glutes/Hams/(Calves if you want them 2x a week)
> 
> :thumb:


haha i know what to train, but if you were to do that twice a week (quads, claves +hams twice), how would you seperate it, in terms of days to make sure you could still recover...


----------



## ElfinTan

Do you mean training EACH of them twice a week? 2 x hams and 2x quads????


----------



## robisco11

yep...thats what i meant..


----------



## Dawn

That was some fooking awesome squatting today!! Hope you're not in too much pain. I won't be setting a challenge this year, you can have the crown outright


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> yep...thats what i meant..


I wouldn't do them twice a week???? I'd split them quads and hams and do them on seperate days but I wouldn't do each twice.



Dawn said:


> That was some fooking awesome squatting today!! Hope you're not in too much pain. I won't be setting a challenge this year, you can have the crown outright


Thanks. I really enjoyed it....even trying to get in the blue suit was fun but you missed that part

Today at the gym we had the pleasure of Fat Pete (British Masters HW record holder), the much loved and admired powerlifting legend in his own lunch time, going though squats with us. He very kindly brought a couple of squatting suits for me to test drive. This was quite daunting as I had heard speak of 20 minutes to put one of the things on and much tugging and dancing and baby bouncer style suspension from smith machines. Luckily suit numero uno went on really without any difficulty to which Pete said it was tooooo big and I was to get it off and put the other one on......

This didn't go on too quickly....in fact after much pusing, prodding, tugging and hitching I had only JUST about got the things over my hips with and tucked in my ass with the help of Paul and so was then able to call is the assistance of Fat Pete on a box to grab hole of the suit literally try to bounce me into to it....this was actually a quite disturbingly pleasurable experience(nearly as good as sex but putting you clothes on....kind of dyslexic sex). As time was ticking on a people were waiting the decision was taken to take this suit back of and leave for another day and just return to suit numero uno!!!

The whole session was very enjoyable and the words 'TIGHTER' 'LOWER' and 'DRIVE' were shouted at regular intervals by various people but non louder than Pete. Also refering to Rob and a Fat Women's Clit was probably one of the most original insults I've heard for a while:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Pete is such a hero. Why are all the best lifters in the bloody norf :whistling: I need to perfect my squat!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> I wouldn't do them twice a week???? I'd split them quads and hams and do them on seperate days but I wouldn't do each twice.
> 
> Thanks. I really enjoyed it....even trying to get in the blue suit was fun but you missed that part
> 
> Today at the gym we had the pleasure of Fat Pete (British Masters HW record holder), the much loved and admired powerlifting legend in his own lunch time, going though squats with us. He very kindly brought a couple of squatting suits for me to test drive. This was quite daunting as I had heard speak of 20 minutes to put one of the things on and much tugging and dancing and baby bouncer style suspension from smith machines. Luckily suit numero uno went on really without any difficulty to which Pete said it was tooooo big and I was to get it off and put the other one on......
> 
> This didn't go on too quickly....in fact after much pusing, prodding, tugging and hitching I had only JUST about got the things over my hips with and tucked in my ass with the help of Paul and so was then able to call is the assistance of Fat Pete on a box to grab hole of the suit literally try to bounce me into to it....this was actually a quite disturbingly pleasurable experience(nearly as good as sex but putting you clothes on....kind of dyslexic sex). As time was ticking on a people were waiting the decision was taken to take this suit back of and leave for another day and just return to suit numero uno!!!
> 
> The whole session was very enjoyable and the words 'TIGHTER' 'LOWER' and 'DRIVE' were shouted at regular intervals by various people but non louder than Pete. *Also refering to Rob and a Fat Women's Clit was probably one of the most original insults I've heard for a while* :thumb:


 :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> :cool2:


What????? You should wear that like a badge of honour!

AK - The Adders brigade are just great and Pete, Lil A, Doc Rick are not only great lifters but also intelligent, quick witted, cutting and good to be around....but there is no room for prudes:laugh:


----------



## robisco11

i sure will do!


----------



## winger

Nice work Tan, very impressive squats, plural. :thumbup1:


----------



## dmcc

I LOVE trying to get into my briefs - not done my suit yet.

Nice squattage :wub:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> I LOVE trying to get into my briefs - not done my suit yet.
> 
> Nice squattage :wub:


Oh you are in for SUCH a treat!!!!!!

There will be lots of this - :bounce:


----------



## dmcc

There already is when I'm trying to get into the briefs, and I don't have a big hunky PL to help


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> There already is when I'm trying to get into the briefs, and I don't have a big hunky PL to help


Apparently once i had been bounced in so far I was then to be dangled off the smith machine....pretty much ala baby bouncer!


----------



## rodrigo

give the deads a miss today as my lower back was like a coil spring, the 2 sessions back to back of deads wed and squats fri has it rookied:cursing: so left them out today and will resume squat fri


----------



## ElfinTan

If only did deads on Weds why are you doing them again today????? If I was you I would alternate week on week because you are just going to recover and it becomes completey counter productive.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> If only did deads on Weds why are you doing them again today????? If I was you I would alternate week on week because you are just going to recover and it becomes completey counter productive.


What she said!


----------



## rodrigo

ElfinTan said:


> If only did deads on Weds why are you doing them again today????? If I was you I would alternate week on week because you are just going to recover and it becomes completey counter productive.


 :thumb :agree totally have switched push pull days around so back is on mon and legs fri


----------



## ElfinTan

Happy days! 

Gave legs a quick blast today. No heavy stuff after squats on Sunday just some ham curls, SLDL, light 20 rep hack squat, staggered leg press into normal leg press supersetted with leg extensions.

Had another shoulder treatment today and there is a very significant improvement. Not there yet but moving in the right direction. I did a machine chest session yesterday. Again nothing dramatic and nothing to failure and then did high rep side laterals, reverse pec dec and EZ upright rows.


----------



## rodrigo

:thumbup1:good to hear the improvement in the shoulder my back aint right still from last week , it will pass for legs on fri i hope and tomorrow its push day no partner with me so might have a high intensity session lighter reps for a wee shock to the system


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> :thumbup1:good to hear the improvement in the shoulder my back aint right still from last week , it will pass for legs on fri i hope and tomorrow its push day no partner with me so might have a high intensity session lighter reps for a wee shock to the system


Find yourself a good sport massage therapist and ge regular treatments. It's worth its weight in gold!


----------



## rodrigo

i cant afford a stamp FFS with xmas knockin so will get the misses to walk up the back with my work boots on:lol:


----------



## winger

rodrigo said:


> i cant afford a stamp FFS with xmas knockin so will get the misses to walk up the back with my work boots on:lol:


Feel free to video that sh1t! :whistling:


----------



## Nine Pack

ElfinTan said:


> Find yourself a good sport massage therapist and ge regular treatments. *It's worth his weight in gold*!


I'll get the invoice ready. My weight is 99kg...... :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> I'll get the invoice ready. My weight is 99kg...... :bounce:


Payment in JD's and Guinness acceptable????? Tips in cake?


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Payment in JD's and Guinness acceptable????? Tips in cake?


send the JD my way, i need it, all this uni work...grrrrrrr


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> send the JD my way, i need it, all this uni work...grrrrrrr


Tsk....bloody students!!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Tsk....bloody students!!!!!!!


always on the last minute...you'd think i'd learn by now!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Good old back and arms today! Wish the rest of me would grow like my back ffs!!!!!

*Back*

*Chins*

*
6,6,6,5+2negs*

*
**V Grip T Bar Rows*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
80kg x 5,5*

*
**Iso Hammer Rows*

*
**80kg x 10*

*
100kg x 8*

*
120kg x 5,5*

*
**Wide D Grip Hammer Rows*

*
**80kg x 10,10,8,6*

*
**FST7 D Grip Lat PD's*

*
Tris*

*
Single Cable Reverse Grip PD's*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10,8,8*

*
**Dip Machine*

*
**4 x 7-12 - pyramid increase to stack*

*
**Bis*

*
BB Curls*

*
**15kg x 10*

*
20kg x 10,10,8*

*
**Alternate DB Hammer Curls*

*
**35lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
45lb x 6*

*
45lb x 5 drop 25lb x 10 *

Looked at show dates but cannot pick a definite until we know what Paul's confirmed plans will be. All options are in Sept/Oct though so diet starts sometime in April.

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## Linny

> Looked at show dates but cannot pick a definite until we know what Paul's confirmed plans will be. All options are in Sept/Oct though so diet starts sometime in April.


yeah can't wait to see you up there chickadee :bounce: :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> yeah can't wait to see you up there chickadee :bounce: :thumbup1:


 Looks like brummy or wales!


----------



## Linny

Wooooo have it!!!  x


----------



## ElfinTan

One thing is for sure is that our year is going to be eventful and adventurous:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :

.....hopefully neither of us will be filing for divorce by September:whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> One thing is for sure is that our year is going to be eventful and adventurous:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> .....hopefully neither of us will be filing for divorce by September:whistling:


Eventful and adventurous in that order? 

Notice the stalker guy posts after Tan uses the divorce word in a sentence...lol


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Eventful and adventurous in that order?
> 
> Notice the stalker guy posts after Tan uses the divorce word in a sentence...lol


Haha....you may be able to stalk me in real life next year. Adventure plans across the pond travel included


----------



## ElfinTan

Pretty chilled weekend all round.

Chest and shoulders today. Did a bit of PG training today. I stil can't do flies so I did decline bench instead on incline flies to start with. Dan did the flies. Then did an expanding set for shoulders with moderate weight 10-20 reps to keep the workout intense without havin to go heavy!

*Chest*

*
Decline BB Bench*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
65kg x 8,8*

*
**Flat BB Bench - slow neg, hold, press*

*
**40kg x 8-10 x 4*

*
**Iso Flat Bench Machine*

*
**Triple drop x 2*

*
70kg x 8,6 drop 50kg 6,5 drop 40kg partials x 6-8*

*
**Shoulders - expanding set** - *

*
Reverse Pec Dec 40lb x 15*

*
Reverse Pec Dec , 10kg front raise *

*
RPD , FR, EZ Upright Row 10kg *

*
RPD, FR, UR, 5kg side lats *

*
RPD, FR, UR, SL, Shoulder press 20kg*

*
FR, UR, SL, SP*

*
UR, SL,SP, Partial reverse pec dec @ 20lb for 20 reps*

*
SL,SP,RPD*

*
SP, RPD*

*
RPD*

*
rep ranged from 10 - 20 reps - no forced and no total failure.*

This is probably the way forward for me to train shoulders as there was absolutely no injury aggrevation and they were fcked and PUMPED. Rep range and weight can vary depending on how I feel but it will be a variation on a theme!


----------



## ElfinTan

Delts and chest not been this sore for a LONG time!

The nasty man also found another 'spot' on my RC and I think by jove he fecking got it. Seriously mate...think we may have cracked it. That was the fecker that was really causing me the problems....a couple of more thumb breaking, puke inducing sessions and it should be happy days!


----------



## Ak_88

Any idea which pesky cuff muscle it was?


----------



## Dawn

What you don't know is all your clients, past and present have clubbed together and paid ninepack heavily to get revenge on our behalf hehe!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Any idea which pesky cuff muscle it was?


Sub scappy I think by the feel but because of location was pretty hard to tell as there was mucho going on and it fecking hurt!!!!



Dawn said:


> What you don't know is all your clients, past and present have clubbed together and paid ninepack heavily to get revenge on our behalf hehe!!


Well you are getting your money's worth that's for sure!!!!! :cool2: I think I have actually become resistant to thumb inflicted shoulder pain....although elbow inflicted pain does take it to another level!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

*Calves, Quads, Hams*

*
**Giant Set*

*
Standing/Seated/ Hack Squat Calf raises*

*
10-15 reps x 4*

*
**Seated Ham Curl*

*
**60lb x 15*

*
80lb x 10*

*
90lb x 6,6*

*
**Supersetted With *

*
BB Squats*

*
**60kg x 15 x 4*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**145kg x 15*

*
195kg x 15*

*
245kg x 15*

*
295kg x 10*

*
**Supersetted With Hypers*

*
**+10kg x 20 x 4*

*
**Lying Ham Curls*

*
**30lb x 12,10*

*
40lb x 6*

*
**Supersetted With*

*
Leg Extensions*

*
**60lb x 12,10*

*
80lb x 8*

*
*

*
FKT!!!!*

*
*


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice work out hun x


----------



## Ak_88

Ugh supersetting squats, rather you than me mukka.

Also - if you've injured your subscap, a sort-of congratulations is in order, because it's the most difficult of the 4 RC buggers to injure


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Nice work out hun x


Am not sure whther 'nice' is the term I'd use right at this moment in time. Is probably the closest I've been to puking for a good while on legs



Ak_88 said:


> Ugh supersetting squats, rather you than me mukka.
> 
> Also - if you've injured your subscap, a sort-of congratulations is in order, because it's the most difficult of the 4 RC buggers to injure


What can I say???? I'm just 'special'! The thing is I kind of remember it happening and it wasn't training:whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I'm just 'special'! The thing is I kind of remember it happening and it wasn't training:whistling:


That's a keeper right there.


----------



## ElfinTan

Trained! Ate! Slept! Grew!

All going to plan!


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> Trained! Ate! Slept! Grew!
> 
> All going to plan!


And socialised:thumb:

Good to see you both. Thanks for coming, just need to get the others to be a little more social now:rolleyes:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> And socialised:thumb:
> 
> Good to see you both. Thanks for coming, just need to get the others to be a little more social now:rolleyes:


Yayyyyy!!! Socialisation:thumb:

It was great to catch up and we'll do it again before Chrimbo:thumbup1: Jenny is lovely and really chuffed she's 'in' on the seminar! Fab addition!


----------



## Dawn

She's certainly a great addition to a fabulous group already.


----------



## Joshua

> ...Seated Ham Curl
> 
> 60lb x 15
> 
> 80lb x 10
> 
> 90lb x 6,6
> 
> Supersetted With
> 
> BB Squats
> 
> 60kg x 15 x 4
> 
> Leg Press
> 
> 145kg x 15
> 
> 195kg x 15
> 
> 245kg x 15
> 
> 295kg x 10
> 
> Supersetted With Hypers
> 
> +10kg x 20 x 4...


Any particular reason for supersetting Ham curls + squats and leg press + hypers?

J


----------



## ElfinTan

Joshua said:


> Any particular reason for supersetting Ham curls + squats and leg press + hypers?
> 
> J


Yeah we decided at the beginning of the workout that we'd be supersetting and picked to go with a ham/quad compound/iso kind of split. We've been doing pretty heavy stuff on legs for a while so wanted a change to keep up the intensity. Worked well and we've done stuff like this before to pretty good effect! Means we don't have to go too heavy but can still fck ourselves up! 

Sometimes we'll superset two same muscle group exercises eg seat ham curls & hypers or staggered leg press into leg extensions. Good old variety


----------



## ElfinTan

Shoulders blasted with an expanding set again! Sticking to this kind of training for a while for boulders as no stress on RC.

*
Expanding Set*

Reverse Pec Dec

Front Raise

Upright Row

Side Laterals

Iso Shoulder Press

*Rep range 10-25*

Switching to 4/5 day training

Sun - Chest

Mon - Shoulder & Tri's

Tues - Legs

Thurs - Back & Bis.

Fri - May add glutes and calves here...not decided yet!


----------



## winger

I would swap the shoulders and triceps with your leg workout.

Chest indirectly hits shoulders and triceps so in a way your training them two days in a row. JMO.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I would swap the shoulders and triceps with your leg workout.
> 
> Chest indirectly hits shoulders and triceps so in a way your training them two days in a row. JMO.


I do see you point and we discussed this but decided to try this way to give complete 5 days rest for that 'area' as opposed to a day rest inbetween. Our chest and shoulder/ tri sessions will be devised to take this into account. Did chest yesterday and shoulders today and no fatigue issues although chest was sore we do no heavy pressing for shoulders. Only way to see how it works is to try it! Arms (bi/tri) are not a weak point for either myself or Dan hence no priority on them!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Trained! Ate! Slept! Grew!
> 
> All going to plan!


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

great to hear tan your fcukin yourself up:confused1: on legs my dear:lol: i can think of no better bodypart for this to happen i nearly chuck most days and the high rep stuff is sickenin big time, your training is going good then by the reading of it glad to hear:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> great to hear tan your fcukin yourself up:confused1: on legs my dear:lol: i can think of no better bodypart for this to happen i nearly chuck most days and the high rep stuff is sickenin big time, your training is going good then by the reading of it glad to hear:thumb:


And tomorrow it all happens again:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey tan!

with the RC, i can relate to you on that one! I screwed my right RC years ago when i was 21 doing dumbbell presses. Never been the same.

Hope it all heals up well for you, any exercises/physio required?!

Wont ask how you did it reading the above lol.

supersetting quads... sod....that


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey tan!
> 
> with the RC, i can relate to you on that one! I screwed my right RC years ago when i was 21 doing dumbbell presses. Never been the same.
> 
> Hope it all heals up well for you, any exercises/physio required?!
> 
> Wont ask how you did it reading the above lol.
> 
> supersetting quads... sod....that


I wish it had been doing DB presses FFS :whistling: Am having deep tissue torture several times a week by a man that can....and does:cool2: It is getting 'less bad' but i think i will always have issues with this shoulder as a result of collar bone fracture a few years back. On the plus side I am having to be quite creative in the shoulder and chest training as real heavy pressing is out and to be fair I think I've definitely put mass on in both those areas. The most annoying thing is I'm pretty sure my bench would have increased quite a bit but the risk is too high to chance it so we're sticking to moderate weight with VERY controlled decent, hold for 2 the press and it's fcking frying my chest lol:thumb: Like you said the 'trick' is to try different things and have the balls to see it through for a period of time to see how effective it is.


----------



## leafman

Just had a catch up tan and cant believe size u have put :thumbup1: Back looks thick and arms looking huge. Really pleased for you and wish u all the best


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> Just had a catch up tan and cant believe size u have put :thumbup1: Back looks thick and arms looking huge. Really pleased for you and wish u all the best


Thanks very much Sweet x

After the man that can did what he does it was calves, hams n quads. Similar to last week so quad/ham supersets!

Calves - Standing 70lb x 50, seated 60lb x 50, Hack sledge x 50 - all rest pause til 50 reps complete - full stretch/contraction - fcking aweful!

Seated Hams - 60lb, 70lb, 90lb x 2 - 8-12 reps

SS

Squat Machine - 50kg, 100kg, 150kg x 2 - 8010 reps

Leg Press - 195kg, 245kg, 295kg x 10 reps

SS

Sumo Deads - 60kg x 10 x 3

Lying Ham Curl 30lb, 40lb, 50lb - 6-12 reps

SS

Leg Extensions - 60lb, 70lb, 90lb - 6-12 reps


----------



## Ak_88

How you finding the sumos mukka? Pulled 3 plates off the floor today nice and snappy, 180 for next year


----------



## rodrigo

fook me tan what leg press machine you use thats great weight hun hats off to ya:thumb: ours is a ship-yard made one on rollers you lie on your back sort of pushin the plates at a 45degree angle upwards, i got a pb last friday of 210 kg FFS:cursing:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> How you finding the sumos mukka? Pulled 3 plates off the floor today nice and snappy, 180 for next year


1st time I've done em Muks so still playing with them. Dan did SLDL but I thought I'd have a play with these as I knew we weren't going to go heavy....will tell you tomorrow how they feel:whistling:



rodrigo said:


> fook me tan what leg press machine you use thats great weight hun hats off to ya:thumb: ours is a ship-yard made one on rollers you lie on your back sort of pushin the plates at a 45degree angle upwards, i got a pb last friday of 210 kg FFS:cursing:


Just a 45deg leg press mate. Pre loaded weight with 145kg + sledge (never count that though so start weight 145kg) then we throw on 25's a side. I am pretty good at leg press lol and I think my best is the pre load + 6x25's a side.....mechanics just suit the movement I think!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> I am pretty good at leg press lol and I think my best is the pre load + 6x25's a side.....mechanics just suit the movement I think!


You do know stalkers thrive on this stuff...lol :whistling:

Just thank your lucky stars I live so very far away! :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> You do know stalkers thrive on this stuff...lol :whistling:
> 
> Just thank your lucky stars I live so very far away! :beer:


I know...I'm such a fcking tease:rolleyes:

We will be over you side of the pond next year! Then we'll test your stalking dedication:cool:


----------



## Nine Pack

Glad the shoulder is getting 'less bad' Tan. I do my best. I'll be setting up doing deep tissue torture/injury therapy in the new year and have also decided to come out of retirement as a PT cos I can't get any decent ones in my gym. I'll only take on a few clients though. The price will see to that :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Nine Pack said:


> Glad the shoulder is getting 'less bad' Tan. I do my best. I'll be setting up doing deep tissue torture/injury therapy in the new year and have also decided to come out of retirement as a PT cos I can't get any decent ones in my gym. I'll only take on a few clients though. The price will see to that :whistling:


Excellent plan! :thumb:

Shoudler would be nowhere near as less bad as it is now without you to prod and poke. I would venture to the docs but he will probably tell me to stop training....blah blah blah!


----------



## Dawn

Nine Pack said:


> Glad the shoulder is getting 'less bad' Tan. I do my best. I'll be setting up doing deep tissue torture/injury therapy in the new year and have also decided to come out of retirement as a PT *cos I can't get any decent ones in my gym*. I'll only take on a few clients though. The price will see to that :whistling:


You mean cos you loved torturing me so much yesterday that you want to do it again with others.......going now to put my arms back down my side where I can't feel the pain.


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> You mean cos you loved torturing me so much yesterday that you want to do it again with others.......going now to put my arms back down my side where I can't feel the pain.


He's just a horrible horrible man.....good job we love him lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

Fcking freezing in the gym so am now hibernating bunkered down in my treatment room most of the time lol. It's the only part of the gym that we can heat:cool:

Back and bis blasted today. Good session, productive and enjoyable so happy days.

*Handle Bar Lat PD's*

*
**90lb x 15*

*
120lb x 10*

*
150lb x 8*

*
165lb x 6*

*
**Close Grip T Bar Rows*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
80kg x 6*

*
80kg x 5 drop 40kg x 8*

*
**Single DB Rows*

*
**70lb x 10*

*
80lb x 8*

*
90lb x 8*

*
**Low Pulley Rope Rows*

*
**80lb x 10*

*
100lb x 8,8*

*
Supersetted with*

*
**SALPD's*

*
**50lb x 10,10,8*

*
*

*
**BB Curls*

*
**15kg(+bar?) x 10*

*
20kg x 10*

*
25kg x 10*

*
**Alternate DB Curls*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 8*

*
40lb x 6*

*
**Iso Machine Con Curls*

*
**3 x 10 x 20kg*

*
*

*
*Weight still hovering 76kg but I feel decidedly not fat...chunky yes, fat no which is psychologically and HUGE step. I still reckon I have about 2 stone of fat to lose which is reasonable for a 20 week diet which will start mid April. Mr G will start his diet about 4 weeks later and so will Dan so it's going to be all fun and games:thumb: I'll be 4 weeks out when Paul does his shows so hopefully still of some use when we have to travel!


----------



## winger

Where are you traveling too?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Where are you traveling too?


Jacksonville, Dallas and then hopefully a few weeks later to Vegas:whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Jacksonville, Dallas and then hopefully a few weeks later to Vegas:whistling:


I could do a Vegas trip, I love that place and it's only about a 4 hour drive from my house.

I can probably get a free week pass at 24 hour fitness too. Your going to need it after all the beer drinking that I am forcing down all your necks...lol


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I could do a Vegas trip, I love that place and it's only about a 4 hour drive from my house.
> 
> I can probably get a free week pass at 24 hour fitness too. Your going to need it after all the beer drinking that I am forcing down all your necks...lol


There will be no beer drinking....the plan is for Paul to be doing the Olympia:whistling:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

thats so unreal!!!! Paul's conditioning would rock the 202 class.

I'd give my left nut to see him rock the stage with lee, john and flex.

VIVA LA BRITS!!!!

Has this given paul a major lift in his training?


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> thats so unreal!!!! Paul's conditioning would rock the 202 class.
> 
> I'd give my left nut to see him rock the stage with lee, john and flex.
> 
> VIVA LA BRITS!!!!
> 
> Has this given paul a major lift in his training?


I have to say I'm pretty excited too lol. The UK certainly has it's fair share of exceptional 202ers! I wouldn't say a major lift in training as this has always been and always will be his forte however it has given him a kick up the backside with his eating and he's working with Mr Hill so he is answerable to someone regarding it which is just what he needs. Paul's biggest hurdle has always been eating enough. It's probably the closest thing we get to arguing about:whistling:.


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> There will be no beer drinking....the plan is for Paul to be doing the Olympia:whistling:


I will be there.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I will be there.


 :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

I haven't stopped by in a long time, no doubt i was sorely missed, the annoying little cnut is back now though


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I haven't stopped by in a long time, no doubt i was sorely missed, the annoying little cnut is back now though


Indeed you were missed but I know you were busy slutting it elsewhere:whistling: Glad to see you braved the arctic gym conditions tho...now that's hard core

Very quick cchest session for me today as it was fecking freezing and we had things to do -

*Decline BB Bench*

*
**Bar x 15*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 10*

*
65kg x 8*

*
70kg x 7*

*
**Flat DB Press*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 8*

*
60lb x 7*

*
*1st time I've done these in ages because of shoulder but they felt good and I think only 5-10lb off my previous heavy set. Fingers crossed shoulder continues to pla ball.*

*
**Iso Flat Bench Machine*

*
**40kg x 12*

*
Superset x 3*

*
**Cables CO's*

*
**30lb x 10-12*

*
*

*
*


----------



## winger

Very strong Tan.


----------



## Linny

Good news on the shoulder holding out hunni :thumb: x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Good news on the shoulder holding out hunni :thumb: x


Keeping my fingers crossed Hun! It hasn't half fcked up chest and shoulder training but luckily we've managed damage limitation. Would just be nice to get back to being able to really go for it!


----------



## robisco11

strong session.....where was Danny yesterday!?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> strong session.....where was Danny yesterday!?


He had something on so trained on Friday.

Shoulders & Tris today with Spamalot who has definitely put some size on her shoulders:thumb:

*Expanding Set*

*
Reverse Pec Dec - 50lb/60lb 8-12*

*
Front Raise - 15kg plate 10 rep*

*
EZ Bar Upright Row - 15kg 8-10*

*
Side Lats - 7kg 10 - 20rep/25lb x 12(last set)*

*
Iso Press - 40kg x 20/6-kg x 12 (last set)*

*
*

*
OH DB Skulls - Two Handed*

*
35lb x 10*

*
45lb x 10*

*
50lb x 10,8*

*
Tri Dip Machine*

*
18pl x 10*

*
20pl x 10*

*
21pl x 8*

*
**Drop Set Cable Rope *

*
**40lb - 10lb*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## robisco11

eurgh!! Expanding sets....along with butt-busters they are the worst things i've ever done!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> eurgh!! Expanding sets....along with butt-busters they are the worst things i've ever done!


I love em for shoulders:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> I love em for shoulders:thumb:


you get a massive pump...i just struggle to breath with the pace!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> you get a massive pump...i just struggle to breath with the pace!!!


Bloody younguns!!!!!!!

BTW we have post workout carrot cake for tomorrow:thumb:


----------



## robisco11

carrrrrrrot cakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> carrrrrrrot cakeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


Full fat, full sugar, full flavour!!!!!!!


----------



## MissBC

ElfinTan said:


> Full fat, full sugar, full flavour!!!!!!!


hahahaha i have a wicked carrot cake recipe but havent really made it over here as DB doesnt like carrot cake!! to many veges in it :laugh::laugh:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Full fat, full sugar, full flavour!!!!!!!


is there any other way?


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> hahahaha i have a wicked carrot cake recipe but havent really made it over here as DB doesnt like carrot cake!! to many veges in it :laugh::laugh:


It's taken a few attempts to perfect this one but we've definitely got it sussed now:thumb: cake + 1 of your 5 a day...perfect lol



robisco11 said:


> is there any other way?


Well if you are Glen then it would be organic carrots, prunes for sweetness(but not too many) organic soy flour gound between the knees of Himalayan Buddist Virgin Monks and bake on a open fire:whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> organic soy flour gound between the knees of Himalayan Buddist Virgin Monks and bake on a open fire:whistling:


LOL


----------



## robisco11

I almost spat my coffee all over....then i remembered...it isnt a joke!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I almost spat my coffee all over....then i remembered...it isnt a joke!!


 :whistling:

Dan and Spam both couldn't get in today so I trained legs with Paul and Shab which was fun!

*Superset*

*
**Standing Calf Raise*

*
70lb x 12-20 x 4*

*
Leg Press*

*
195kg x 20*

*
245kg x 20*

*
295kg x 20*

*
345kg x 20*

*
395kg x 15*

*
**Pliat Squats on Squat Machine* Seen Bonny Priest doing these on the Smith Machine so I thought I'd try them but we don't squat on our SM so tried this version and it worked well. Interesting exercise and will be doing it again!

*50kg x 12*

*
80kg x 10*

*
90kg x 10*

*
100kg x 8*

*
**BB Squats*

*
**60kg x 12 x 2*

*
**Static Side Lunges -*Ok another PG special, feet WIDE stance and pointing outwards, squat down then 'glide' from side to side, no rising up or 'bobbing'. Me and Shab were useless at these and literally had to hold hands to keep our balance. I did manage to do my last set with a 15kg bar. Another good move and I think I'll throw it in on ham and glute day.

*DB SLDL*

*
**45lb x 12*

*
60lb x 10*

*
70lb x 10*

*
80lb x 8*

*
**Nordics*

*
**10,7*

*
**Ham Curls*

*
**1 x triple drop*

*
*

*
*Am extremely pleased with the leg press. Easy over 400kg because weight of sledge no included but for arguments sake we'll call it 395kg. If these legs don't grow then I really don't know what the feck else to do!


----------



## dmcc

Mmmmm carrot cake... I feel moist downstairs just thinking about it...


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Mmmmm carrot cake... I feel moist downstairs just thinking about it...


Not as moist as my carrot cake:whistling:


----------



## dmcc

Oh I dunno....


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Oh I dunno....


 :cool2:


----------



## Dawn

Looks like we're not going to make it to see you before Friday, snowed in down the lane!! Pity, would have been nice to have some cake....loved the last lot  See you Sunday though I hope


----------



## MissBC

dmcc said:


> Mmmmm carrot cake... I feel moist downstairs just thinking about it...





ElfinTan said:


> Not as moist as my carrot cake:whistling:


not as moist as mine :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Pass me a towel please.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Pass me a towel please.


Wet Wipe?????

Ooops no sorry you've already done that:innocent:

(many quips concerning cream & cheese whizzing through brain but I shall refrain:whistling


----------



## Ak_88

15 rep squats Tan, the only way for BIG LEGS :thumb:

400kg leg press though, you and your friggin femurs


----------



## dmcc

Creamy frosting? :lol:

God that was crude of me :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> 15 rep squats Tan, the only way for BIG LEGS :thumb:
> 
> 400kg leg press though, you and your friggin femurs


If it was the ONLY way then that's all people would do lol. There is no ONLY way!


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Creamy frosting? :lol:
> 
> God that was crude of me :lol: :lol:


Well.....

It is cold outside!


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> If it was the ONLY way then that's all people would do lol. There is no ONLY way!


Or people try to find alternative ways because 15 reppers are soul destroyingly intense :whistling:

But of course theres more than one way to skin a cat! :cool2:


----------



## Bettyboo

Fantastic work leg out Tan! Blady hell that is some lifting on those pins!! x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Fantastic work leg out Tan! Blady hell that is some lifting on those pins!! x


 But according to AK not intense enough:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> But according to AK not intense enough:whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I feel sick just looking at your work outs  x


----------



## ElfinTan

ElfinTan said:


> *Calves, Quads, Hams*
> 
> *
> **Giant Set*
> 
> *
> Standing/Seated/ Hack Squat Calf raises*
> 
> *
> 10-15 reps x 4*
> 
> *
> **Seated Ham Curl*
> 
> *
> **60lb x 15*
> 
> *
> 80lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 90lb x 6,6*
> 
> *
> **Supersetted With *
> 
> *
> BB Squats*
> 
> *
> **60kg x 15 x 4*
> 
> *
> **Leg Press*
> 
> *
> **145kg x 15*
> 
> *
> 195kg x 15*
> 
> *
> 245kg x 15*
> 
> *
> 295kg x 10*
> 
> *
> **Supersetted With Hypers*
> 
> *
> **+10kg x 20 x 4*
> 
> *
> **Lying Ham Curls*
> 
> *
> **30lb x 12,10*
> 
> *
> 40lb x 6*
> 
> *
> **Supersetted With*
> 
> *
> Leg Extensions*
> 
> *
> **60lb x 12,10*
> 
> *
> 80lb x 8*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> FKT!!!!*
> 
> *
> *


 :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: I feel sick just looking at your work outs  x


 Give over....I know what a fcking animal you are!!!!!!!!! :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

Im glad i answered 'back' when paul asked me what i was training....getting home would have been a no-no.....i'd have had to kip in he squat rack


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Im glad i answered 'back' when paul asked me what i was training....getting home would have been a no-no.....i'd have had to kip in he squat rack


You could have borrowed the weight sledge and got Gypo dog to pull you home lol


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> You could have borrowed the weight sledge and got Gypo dog to pull you home lol


thats true....although...i'd liked to just do that for fun....get Pams dogs on there as well, now we're in buisness!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling:


Hmm, supersetting stuff with squats, i'll leave that to you


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Give over....I know what a fcking animal you are!!!!!!!!! :thumbup1:


rarrrrrrrrrr lol ...it's your leg work outs honest they make me feel sick just readin em :laugh: every time Paul asks me to come to yours I chicken out, couldn't move properly last time I trained with you


----------



## robisco11

Linny said:


> rarrrrrrrrrr lol ...it's your leg work outs honest they make me feel sick just readin em :laugh: *every time Paul asks me to come to yours I chicken out*, couldn't move properly last time I trained with you


come train with me....i train THAT hard, it actually begins to feel easy


----------



## Linny

robisco11 said:


> come train with me....i train THAT hard, it actually begins to feel easy


training & easy do not go in the same sentence :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

they do the way i train


----------



## Linny

robisco11 said:


> they do the way i train


:laugh::laugh: :whistling: Tan take him to hand


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny, Rob thinks high reps is anything over 8....bloody younguns!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

anything over 8 is a waste...in fact...i only go up to 8 reps on high days...its generally 5 max for me!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> anything over 8 is a waste...in fact...i only go up to 8 reps on high days...its generally 5 max for me!


Yeah!!!! You're HUGE!!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah!!!! You're HUGE!!!!!!!!!! :whistling:


haha....that hurt, that hurt real deep! Im one of those 'for my BW im strong' kinda guys'...makes me feel better when people like you kick me in the teeth....example above...i'll shock you all...one day haha :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> haha....that hurt, that hurt real deep! Im one of those 'for my BW im strong' kinda guys'...makes me feel better when people like you kick me in the teeth....example above...i'll shock you all...one day haha :bounce:


Good it was supposed to! Reverse pishcology and all that:thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

afternoon tan and a merry xmas to your fine self cos i will be chillin for a week and probably nowhwere near a PC,finishin work till the 4th of jan and will have a drop of booze i think, MADNESS concert on the 29th dec cant wait for the ONE STEP BEYOND


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Good it was supposed to! Reverse pishcology and all that:thumb:


its worked..grrrr!! haha i saw it in person today....blended chicken....yum yum !!


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> afternoon tan and a merry xmas to your fine self cos i will be chillin for a week and probably nowhwere near a PC,finishin work till the 4th of jan and will have a drop of booze i think, MADNESS concert on the 29th dec cant wait for the ONE STEP BEYOND


You have a grand one too Sweetie! The Madness gig will be swinging:thumb: :thumb:



robisco11 said:


> its worked..grrrr!! haha i saw it in person today....blended chicken....yum yum !!


Just like soup?????


----------



## robisco11

Yeh it looked like it...i suggested he blend his potato up with it....that idea didnt get off the ground though!!

Pam hit some PB's today....mr motivator me....i bring out the best in people


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Yeh it looked like it...i suggested he blend his potato up with it....that idea didnt get off the ground though!!
> 
> Pam hit some PB's today....mr motivator me....i bring out the best in people


Nice one!!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## robisco11

As sad as it is.....my brain is now in order...modal, passive, active, dynamic, auxillary..verbs are my strong point from now on, i have read about them


----------



## Dsahna

Merry xmas tanall the best for the future mate,av a gud un


----------



## d4ead

indeed merry xmas tan. hope you guys had a great time


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers chaps...hope you all had a ood one too.

Well back to business as usual with chest and shoulders, chest with Mr G and Dan then me and Dan went on to shoulders and Mr G battered his arms.

*Cable Flies** - *Still can't do any other type of fly because of shoulder

30lb x 12, 40lb x 10 - high

40lb x 10 x 2 - middle

40lb x 10 x 2 low

*BB Bench -**pause, hold, press*

*
*40kg x 12, 10, 10

45kg x 8

*Incline Iso Press*60kg x 15 drop 30kg x 10 drop 10kg(too light) partials to failure

80kg x 5 drop 50kg x 5 drop 30kg x 10

*Shoulders - giant set x 3*

*
*Reverse Pec Dec

50lb x 8-12

Upright Row EZ

20kg x 8-10

DB Side Lats

10kg x 8 - last set drop to 5kg rep out.RC still niggling but much improved just wish it would fck off now though as it's getting frustrating.


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....ventured on the scales 78kg lol. I think I'm retaining mince pies:whistling:


----------



## Dsahna

We all are mate,to many sweets for me,i fcuking hate them sweet mince pies though:eek:

Good workout tan,good to hear theres improvement in your RC


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah....ventured on the scales 78kg lol. I think I'm retaining mince pies:whistling:


Do you feel fat?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Do you feel fat?


Just starting to.... don't feel skinny that's for sure! Not overtly worried as new eating plan all set out to kick in next week with some added cardio! Acutally put on a dress that I wore for my hen night when i was about 66kg(ish) and it still fits fine and dandy despite being over 20lb heavier.....must be doing something right somewhere!


----------



## ElfinTan

And just out of interest....

Who the fck reads my daily drivles? A simple 'me' will do!


----------



## Ak_88

Me


----------



## Dsahna

And me


----------



## ElfinTan

Love it.....about 40 hits this evening and only AK and Dan own up to reading my journal!!! I feel like a topshelf knocking mag hahahahahha! :bounce:


----------



## winger

Stalker *me*, but then again I thought you already knew that.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Stalker *me*, but then again I thought you already knew that.


Now I KNOW I'm top shelf lol!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Now I KNOW I'm top shelf lol!


If winger stalks ya you are truly top shelf material babe. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> If winger stalks ya you are truly top shelf material babe. :whistling:


Well you carry on putting me on the top shelf babe as it seems only 3 of you out of nearly 100 hits will own up:lol: Am I really THAT scarey? :whistling:

Well me and my scareymary self did legs today along with Mr G and Dan and jolly good it was too.

*Leg Press*

*
**145kg x 20*

*
195kg x 20*

*
245kg x 20*

*
295kg x 20*

*
345kg x 20*

*
395kg x 15*

*
1st 3 sets I did toe presses to start 10-15 reps*

*
**Squat Machine*

*
**50kg x 20*

*
100kg x 20*

*
150kg x 20*

*
200kg x 10,8*

*
**Seated Ham Curl*

*
**80lb x 20*

*
90lb x 10*

*
100lb x 10,8*

*
**DB SLDL*

*
**Wide Stance x 2 - 60lb x 10*

*
Narrow x 1 - 60lb x 7*

*
*

*
*All good and I think I can see some quad improvements....just:whistling:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Well you carry on putting me on the top shelf babe as it seems only 3 of you out of nearly 100 hits will own up:lol: Am I really THAT scarey? :whistling:
> 
> Well me and my scareymary self did legs today along with Mr G and Dan and jolly good it was too.
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> *
> **145kg x 20*
> 
> *
> 195kg x 20*
> 
> *
> 245kg x 20*
> 
> *
> 295kg x 20*
> 
> *
> 345kg x 20*
> 
> *
> 395kg x 15*
> 
> *
> 1st 3 sets I did toe presses to start 10-15 reps*
> 
> *
> **Squat Machine*
> 
> *
> **50kg x 20*
> 
> *
> 100kg x 20*
> 
> *
> 150kg x 20*
> 
> *
> 200kg x 10,8*
> 
> *
> **Seated Ham Curl*
> 
> *
> **80lb x 20*
> 
> *
> 90lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 100lb x 10,8*
> 
> *
> **DB SLDL*
> 
> *
> **Wide Stance x 2 - 60lb x 10*
> 
> *
> Narrow x 1 - 60lb x 7*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *All good and I think I can see some quad improvements....just:whistling:


Christ... that is ab fab lifting hun! :thumbup1:

Keep working hard you will so achieve big :thumbup1:


----------



## robisco11

395kg x15 !!! Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!


----------



## ElfinTan

Greekgoddess said:


> ME! call in to read your updates on most days and follow your progress.


Yayyyyyyy



Bettyboo said:


> Christ... that is ab fab lifting hun! :thumbup1:
> 
> Keep working hard you will so achieve big :thumbup1:


Fingers crossed!



robisco11 said:


> 395kg x15 !!! Jeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeez!


Well I had to try and keep up with the big boys:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Well I had to try and keep up with the big boys:whistling:


It's good to play with the big boys 

Hoorah on the quadage growthage :rockon:

x


----------



## Ak_88

See Tan..you're just a voyeur magnet at heart


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> See Tan..you're just a voyeur magnet at heart


I think you're right lol

Maybe i should hand out 3D classes at the door just to make it more interesting:cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok....lets see if we can be grown up about this. I've been asked about any sides that I've had from the Primo and possibly going against my better judgement I now attempt to invite an adult discussion about it (I have a feeling I may regret this but hey fck it).

I am well aware that many claim to have no sides or just don't talk about it and I can fully understand why....basically it's not worth the hassle, the bllx and the fcking stupid comments from ...well basically knb'eds. Then the flip side is that many women claim no sides at all and I just don't believe that....there is AWLAYS a pay off no matter how slight or small it is still an effect. For anyone interested I will post the sides in my journal but I won't tolerate any kind of mindless comments and I don't use the internet to discuss my sex life with complete strangers. I have a fantastic sense of humour but I don't suffer idiots gladly so if you post something that in no way contributes then I'd advise you to best fcking leave it.....you've been warned!

*Whilst I was on*

Strength increase (PB squat increase of 40kg)

Size Increase

Scratchy voice

Slight emotional detachment (this depended on when I had the shot)...almost PMTish at times and I don't get PMT lol

Periods Stopped

Slight heightened sex drive (again this was dependent on when the shot was and not a constant)

Some sore small spots in hair and along hairline

*After Coming Off *

Couple of jaw line spots

Voice Deepening

Shoulders acne/spots

Emotional dips

Slight increase of downy facial hair (but to be fair I'm not sure if this is actually happening or if I'm just being paranoid as I don't generally pay it much attention lol)

Periods still non existant

So there you have it , warts and all. And that is from a 1ml shot EW so hardly a massive dose.


----------



## d4ead

thats quite incredible amount of sides tan. Do you feel the benefits far out way the negatives?


----------



## Dsahna

Nice job posting that up tan,its bound to help some of the lasses on here make a decision

And if anyone takes fcuking liberties i for one wont be nice!


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> thats quite incredible amount of sides tan. Do you feel the benefits far out way the negatives?


Isn't it just, which is why I often wonder at the 'no sides' claims of some.

For me personally and at this moment in time I feel the benefits outweigh the negatives. I know what I want and I know there is a price to pay. The one I hate the most is the bacne but with the Prima this only occured once I came off it (unlike var where it came on whilst I was taking it) and to be fair spots on my back is something I have suffered from in varying degrees since puberty and it can flair up with hormonal changes....and then disapear again for ages so this is probably always going to happen if I take something. It's not REALLY bad but I wouldn't be comfy to wear a vest top at the moment.

So for the time being yes...for me...it's worth it!


----------



## hackskii

I get the same voice sides as you do Tan.

Actually my voice tends to get deeper some how.


----------



## ElfinTan

hackskii said:


> I get the same voice sides as you do Tan.
> 
> Actually my voice tends to get deeper some how.


....ah well...joining the choir will have to be off my list of 'Things to do before I die'. :whistling:


----------



## hackskii

ElfinTan said:


> ....ah well...joining the choir will have to be off my list of 'Things to do before I die'. :whistling:


Mine only changes when I am on and it only goes away when I come off.

I get some high blood pressure on, and I do mean high.

I do love the feeling of grabbing my own arms and wondering whose they are while on. :lol:

I do become less sensitive myself, kindof more of me me me, but I am like that anyway and I dont need to be.

Wife hates that.....lol

Work in progress I guess.


----------



## winger

Impressive gains on such a small dose Tan.

Thanks for posting that too by the way.


----------



## ElfinTan

hackskii said:


> Mine only changes when I am on and it only goes away when I come off.
> 
> I get some high blood pressure on, and I do mean high.
> 
> I do love the feeling of grabbing my own arms and wondering whose they are while on. :lol:
> 
> I do become less sensitive myself, kindof more of me me me, but I am like that anyway and I dont need to be.
> 
> Wife hates that.....lol
> 
> Work in progress I guess.


Yes I think there is a definite feeling of detachment but tha isn't always a bad thing. As long as you are aware of it and don't deny it then the issues tha may arise from it can be addressed!


----------



## d4ead

considering teh amount if stuff im on i can honestly say the only side ive ever noticed is my bp raising. And all the good stuff.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> considering teh amount if stuff im on i can honestly say the only side ive ever noticed is my bp raising. And all the good stuff.


Slightly different for us wimmin folk:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Impressive gains on such a small dose Tan.
> 
> Thanks for posting that too by the way.


Well someone put a bee in my bonnet! :whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Isn't it just, which is why I often wonder at the 'no sides' claims of some.
> 
> For me personally and at this moment in time I feel the benefits outweigh the negatives. I know what I want and I know there is a price to pay. The one I hate the most is the bacne but with the Prima this only occured once I came off it (unlike var where it came on whilst I was taking it) and to be fair spots on my back is something I have suffered from in varying degrees since puberty and it can flair up with hormonal changes....and then disapear again for ages so this is probably always going to happen if I take something. It's not REALLY bad but I wouldn't be comfy to wear a vest top at the moment.
> 
> So for the time being yes...for me...it's worth it!


How long did you run the course?

Don't know if you've tried Nizoral for a back wash, quinoderm cream & oxytetracycline for the acne. It helped a little 

I can't see how women can say they don't get ANY sides at all tbh, maybe they're not up against the mirror with a magnifying glass looking for nostril hair? not that I do that :whistling:

I think there are only 3 sides that are beneficial, strength, less emotional/detached and no periods.

I doubt anyone would post s h i t in your journal AT your the Matriarch

Happy New Year chick, may you grow bigger & stronger this year & smash 2010 :bounce:

xx


----------



## dmcc

Me, I read you!


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> How long did you run the course?
> 
> Don't know if you've tried Nizoral for a back wash, quinoderm cream & oxytetracycline for the acne. It helped a little
> 
> I can't see how women can say they don't get ANY sides at all tbh, maybe they're not up against the mirror with a magnifying glass looking for nostril hair? not that I do that :whistling:
> 
> I think there are only 3 sides that are beneficial, strength, less emotional/detached and no periods.
> 
> I doubt anyone would post s h i t in your journal AT your the Matriarch
> 
> Happy New Year chick, may you grow bigger & stronger this year & smash 2010 :bounce:
> 
> xx


1ml PW for 10 weeks but will do every 10 days next time I think which will be in April when dieting starts.

I use Nizorol anyway on my hair so have also used it as a wash but don't think it actually works. Witch Hazel and sunbed help a bit but to be fair they haven't been as bad this time and then only when I came off so it's more the eostrogen rebound I think that is affecting it. The creams are they OTC or prescription?



dmcc said:


> Me, I read you!


Awe.....that's nice xxx

New Year and I thought we'd brighten things up. Back trained yesterday with Mr G and then did bis n tris...all good. Went out to HA club house as they always have a NYE party and a band on, no entry fee but tickets only, no overpriced drinks and no fcking idiots or trouble so always a bob on night. I even managed to find a dress that fit...well nearly...I ad to cut off the sleeves but it still looked good, heels were worn nearly all night but i did have to surrender towards the early hours and tak the torturing fcking things off. I am and will always be a big boots kinda gal and they are much better for dancing in! I was very squiffy by the time we got home and today was very hungover. :cool2: Being drunk is not a feeling I enjoy at all lol

Well there have been a few changes to next year's plans and Paul will be competing earlier than we thought which actually works out much better so he's now doing the July shows (Tampa & Europa) so that means I won't be at 4 weeks out trying to get him from a to b and all that.....much easier lol


----------



## Linny

It's prescription flower, I got boils on chin (bad for me), forehead & around hairline. Use it 3 x per day.


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> It's prescription flower, I got boils on chin (bad for me), forehead & around hairline. Use it 3 x per day.


I remember you saying. I was expecting worse to be honest lol.


----------



## ElfinTan

!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> !


is that a new type of cake :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> is that a new type of cake :laugh:


Hahahaha! No tried posting a pic but didn't work so now doing them aother way lol


----------



## ElfinTan

NYE in Tan's World! - you may notice a theme running through! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

And just in case you're not quite getting it.....


----------



## Linny

LMFAO AT it looks like you've got an extra long digit :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Dawn

My New Years Eve


----------



## Dsahna

Ha ha great pics tan:laugh:and happy new year to you and P:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> LMFAO AT it looks like you've got an extra long digit :laugh::laugh:


It's my 'bendy' finger



Dawn said:


> My New Years Eve


I think you're getting the idea:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> It's my 'bendy' finger
> 
> I think you're getting the idea:whistling:


I bet that reaches places others don't :laugh: :whistling:

Just to add to your pics lol


----------



## ElfinTan




----------



## Dawn

Linny said:


> I bet that reaches places others don't :laugh: :whistling:
> 
> Just to add to your pics lol


Ha!! And I bet you thought PG got a butt like that through squatting:lol:

Clenching works wonders too:tongue:


----------



## Linny

Dawn said:


> Ha!! And I bet you thought PG got a butt like that through squatting:lol:
> 
> Clenching works wonders too:tongue:


LOL all that keeps springing to mind now is Tan carrying Paul via his hoop :laugh: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Now now girls lol!!!!!!!! That's eye watering stuff '0) lol

Best thing is when doing a hams & glutes massage on a bloke.....get withing 4 inches of their glutes and it clench city hahahahaha.....my line of 'trust me I'm not here to anally molest you' doesn't geneally put them at ease either lol.


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Now now girls lol!!!!!!!! That's eye watering stuff '0) lol
> 
> Best thing is when doing a hams & glutes massage on a bloke.....get withing 4 inches of their glutes and it clench city hahahahaha.....my line of 'trust me I'm not here to anally molest you' doesn't geneally put them at ease either lol.


LMFAO Tan your so fckin funny love your sense of humour :thumb:

I used to find it hilarious when i was a masseuse, the look and tension was hysterical when you went anywhere near their bottom :laugh:


----------



## dmcc

They don't know what they're missing, I love being anally molested.

Did I type that out loud?


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> They don't know what they're missing, I love being anally molested.
> 
> Did I type that out loud?


Yes.....but not by me:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> LMFAO Tan your so fckin funny love your sense of humour :thumb:
> 
> I used to find it hilarious when i was a masseuse, the look and tension was hysterical when you went anywhere near their bottom :laugh:


My customer care skills are getting better don't you think? :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

I'm sure you could do your own particular brand of molestation on me, and I'd enjoy it :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> I'm sure you could do your own particular brand of molestation on me, and I'd enjoy it :lol:


Now you are just being greedy....you can't be selectively gay....that's against the rules....and my fcking chin isn't that hairy.....yet:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> My customer care skills are getting better don't you think? :whistling:


oh yes exceptionally :cool2: :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> Now you are just being greedy....you can't be selectively gay....that's against the rules....and my fcking chin isn't that hairy.....yet:whistling:


And what makes you think I wasn't referring to a sports massage (sans happy ending)?


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> And what makes you think I wasn't referring to a sports massage (sans happy ending)?


 :whistling: Would you clench? I have to say a state of happiness very rarely leaves my treatment room lol!


----------



## dmcc

My osteopath isn't exactly gentle and I don't resist him.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> My osteopath isn't exactly gentle and I don't resist him.


 That does make things sooooooooooooooo much easier!!!!!


----------



## dmcc

Well there's no point otherwise. I might resist now and again but I'm very aware that I'm doing it and stop straight away.


----------



## Dawn

Ock, just tell them if they don't unclench that you will ram something up there......did I type that too hehe!!


----------



## Linny

Dawn said:


> Ock, just tell them if they don't unclench that you will ram something up there......did I type that too hehe!!


I didn't see anything :cool2: :laugh: x


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Well there's no point otherwise. I might resist now and again but I'm very aware that I'm doing it and stop straight away.


You obviously have more butt control than the average chap:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Ock, just tell them if they don't unclench that you will ram something up there......did I type that too hehe!!


 :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Chest today....shoulder still niggling - flies/pecdec/incline DB press are all to be avoided, just not worth the hassle.

Flat bench/decline bench/incline iso machine/decline machine and singler arm cables are all fine so will stick around them.

Incline Press DB

25lb x 10

30lb x 10

45lb x 8.....felt not good so stopped.

Flat BB Bench - hold count press

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

55kg x 6

Iso Flat Bench Drop Sets x 2

Functional but nothing to writ home about!

I have about 31 weeks now to get my sh&t together. Have put together off season plan for eating & supps until April and then will start to dial it in. Cardio is being added too. Will weigh in tomorrow!


----------



## d4ead

good stuff tan hon.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

LMAO @ the NYE pics they're awesome


----------



## Ak_88

I can tell you'll be welcoming the dreadmill back with open arms then :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> LMAO @ the NYE pics they're awesome


It was a jolly good night! As you can see the people I socialise with are as 'luvvy darlink' as me:whistling:



Ak_88 said:


> I can tell you'll be welcoming the dreadmill back with open arms then :whistling:


I am now armed with Ipod/DS Lite and Blackberry on it's way!!!!!!


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> It was a jolly good night! As you can see the people I socialise with are as 'luvvy darlink' as me:whistling:
> 
> I am now armed with Ipod/DS Lite and *Blackberry on it's way*!!!!!!


I've heard there is an APP which can do your cardio for you !


----------



## dmcc

That's the iPhone.


----------



## winger

Right when Tan's journal was getting good she hijacked it with a workout. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I've heard there is an APP which can do your cardio for you !


Excellent!!!



dmcc said:


> That's the iPhone.


Ipod Touch:thumb:

So if both have cardio apps does that then count as double cardio?????



winger said:


> Right when Tan's journal was getting good she hijacked it with a workout. :whistling:


I know....on a BB forum...a workout....fcking scandalous!


----------



## missuniverse 89

can anyone tell me what is the best fat burner, and where to get it from, I have lost 2and a half per cent body fat in the last 9 weeks but seem to platau, need a bit of a kick start. any suggestions.


----------



## missuniverse 89

sorry I tagged it onto your thread im not sure how to start a new one LOL :-(


----------



## ElfinTan

Everyone has their personal preference and there are so many out there. Practically every supp company does their own fat burners. Extreme's Lean R are as good as any!

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/catalog/leanr-capsules-p-34.html?osCsid=mk75p431uq7pe012g7ov8j4rr5


----------



## missuniverse 89

thanks for that


----------



## ElfinTan

No worries!


----------



## Dawn

MissU89, as well as this being Tans jounral its also a bloody good place for a chatter and bless her she even answered your question  LOL

Think my shoulder is coming out in sympathy for yours, thing is, not a clue how I did mine LOL!!

Welcome to the world of technology, pmsl


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> MissU89, as well as this being Tans jounral its also a bloody good place for a chatter and bless her she even answered your question  LOL
> 
> Think my shoulder is coming out in sympathy for yours, thing is, not a clue how I did mine LOL!!
> 
> Welcome to the world of technology, pmsl


You mean for chatting sh*t lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok...worked out macros from now til starvation time.

Training days roughly 2500cals 300g pro/210g carbs/ 50-60g fats

Non Training 2150cals 250g pro/170g carbs/50-50f fats

All varied food sources -

Carbs from, rice, oats, sweet potatoe, rye crackers & fruit

Protein from - fish, eggs, chicken, steak, protein powder

fats - fish, oils, peanut butters

....and this is everyday!

Supps

BCAA

CLA

Kre Alkalyn

Vit C

Multi Vit

Glutamine


----------



## robisco11

I understand, in theory why the carbs should be lower on non training days, but how come the protein is also lowered? Was it done on purpose or were the calories from your PWO shake/meal just left out on a rest day?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I understand, in theory why the carbs should be lower on non training days, but how come the protein is also lowered? Was it done on purpose or were the calories from your PWO shake/meal just left out on a rest day?


It's just the PWO shake taken out basically. Nothing complicated and protein is still high enough...will just monitor and see how it works...can always be changed


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> It's just the PWO shake taken out basically. Nothing complicated and protein is still high enough...will just monitor and see how it works...can always be changed


yeh, you know what your doing, i just didnt know whether you'd swapped or taken out a meal etc  S'allll good, training today?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> yeh, you know what your doing, i just didnt know whether you'd swapped or taken out a meal etc  S'allll good, training today?


Whether I know what I'm doing is debatable lol. Not today....still waiting for my delivery


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok no training yesterday as was waiting in for delivery of lufferly new Blackberry....then woke up this morning and we were well and truly snowed in. Paul took gypo dog out for a walk and came back saying even the east lancs was bad so we decided we'd have to walk to the gym which is about 2.5-3 miles from the house....in the snow lol. The walk was actually pretty nice and is one that I do quite often in summer but less so when it's rainy coz it's too muddy....nice gresh snow was nice theo...hard going but nice and it took us about an hour and 10 mins. Dan had opened up this morning so there was no rush!

And of course today was leg day lol! Trained with Mr G and Ste!

*Seated Calves*

*
**60lb x 12*

*
80lb x 12*

*
120lb x 10 x 2*

*
**Stading Calves*

*
**200lb x 6 drop 150lb x 5 drop 100lb x 4 drop 50lb x 6*

*
200lb x 7 drop 100lb x 7 drop 50lb x 5*

*
180lb x 8 drop 90lb x 5*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**145kg, 195kg, 245kg, 295kg, 345kg, 395kg all x 20 reps*

*
**Squat Machine*

*
**100kg x 20*

*
150kg x 20*

*
200kg x 10,8*

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
**50lb x 12*

*
70lb x 8,6*

*
**DB SLDL*

*
**60lbers x 10*

*
70lbers x 10 x 2*

*
**Seated Ham Curls*

*
**70lb x 10*

*
60lb x 10*

*
50lb x 10*

*
(15 secs rest)*

*
*

*
*There were very few in the gym and the few that did make it got stuck in the carpark! By 5.30 there was noone in so we shut up shop and walked ALLLLLLLLL the way back. Was not as bad as I thought coz everything looked so 'purdy' and we were all wrapped up. Gypo has had a ball today lol

Looks like we'll be walking in tomorrow as well.....the most cardio I've done in about a year lol


----------



## Ak_88

Sounds more fun than my treadmilling last night, even if i was a bit warmer :whistling: The snow's just annoying me now, i can't claim a day off work for being snowed in because it's always happening on friggin' training days and the gym's 10 minutes from work 

Looks like an unpleasant leg session above as always, doing calves as my second exercise the other day certainly made 'em sorer, just hope the buggers will grow from it :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

nice walk to the gym in snow, work legs then walk home. wow

i think ill go snuggle up in front of my fire drink another magners and dream of looking more like your hubby cos i dont have the dedication to do it for real!

*although it is supposed to be an off day, lets see what i say tomorrow..


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Sounds more fun than my treadmilling last night, even if i was a bit warmer :whistling: The snow's just annoying me now, i can't claim a day off work for being snowed in because it's always happening on friggin' training days and the gym's 10 minutes from work
> 
> Looks like an unpleasant leg session above as always, doing calves as my second exercise the other day certainly made 'em sorer, just hope the buggers will grow from it :thumb:


The leg session was jolly good fun....lots of shouting and general RARRRRness. Calves are no wrecking but I think that has more to do with 12 miles walking in snow in 36 hours:whistling:



d4ead said:


> nice walk to the gym in snow, work legs then walk home. wow
> 
> i think ill go snuggle up in front of my fire drink another magners and dream of looking more like your hubby cos i dont have the dedication to do it for real!
> 
> *although it is supposed to be an off day, lets see what i say tomorrow..


Dedication or stupidity....am not to sure which as we did it all again today but sans the leg session...thank fck! Paul is now out the front trying to dig the car out lol.....there really is only so much dedication one can have!


----------



## Bettyboo

Nice work out as always hun!


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers Hun!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Paul is now out the front trying to dig the car out lol.....there really is only so much dedication one can have!


Now that's a keeper! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Now that's a keeper! :thumbup1:


Well I knew that anyway....however said snow digging proved to be a total waste of time as we just can't move the car so transportation is now definitely an 'issue'....6 miles walk a day is not an option. Luckily we got a lift in today and have a lift back promised but we'll have to set off early tomorrow and we are in at weekend too....if anyone is tempted to say.....cardio....please fcking don't as at this point in time Mr G is trying to put weight on and not walk it off. For most it would be an excuse to eat more but he has trouble eating enough as it is so 6 miles over snowy fields and along canals hasn't come at the best time lol.


----------



## rodrigo

fcuk me he needs an intravenus drip cos hes burnin more than eatin walkin in that mess out there, keep up the good work in the new year tan


----------



## Dawn

Give him a piggy back then Tan


----------



## winger

Dawn said:


> Give him a piggy back then Tan


LOL


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Give him a piggy back then Tan




F'cough!!!!!!!!! :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Back n Bis

*D Grip Lat PD's*

*
**90lb x 12*

*
120lb x 12*

*
150lb x 10*

*
180lb x 7*

*
**Wide Grip Seated Hammer Rows*

*
**80kg x 10*

*
100kg x 6,8*

*
**Single Arm DB Rows*

*
**60lb x 10*

*
70lb x 10*

*
80lb x 8,8*

*
**Cable Preacher Curls*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 6*

*
**Alternate DB Curls*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10 - hammer*

*
**Seated Iso Con Curls*

*
**10kg a side x 15,12,12*

*
*

*
*All good. Diet clean. Weight 76kg!

Foos is pretty much this

60g oats + 2 scoops Extreme Whey/berries (have managed to eat porridge if I blitz up the oats REALLY fine before I cool them.

tin sardines + whole meal toast

180g chicken + sweet spud or normal spud

30 mins pre w/O Vyomax Cyclomax

PWO - 2 scoops whey, whole meal toast + honey

180g steak + 30g rice

2 ryvita 100g chicken tblesp natty PB scoop whey!

Randoms will be apple/berries/yoghurt/egg/banana


----------



## Linny

Fckin hell your just gettin stronger n stronger :rockon: apart the the sardines :turned:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Fckin hell your just gettin stronger n stronger :rockon: apart the the sardines :turned:


Sardines are the secret mate lol


----------



## Linny

I'd rather lick a dog's rear :laugh::laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> I'd rather lick a dog's rear :laugh::laugh:


Tell me that in 2 months hahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Tell me that in 2 months hahahahaha!!!!!


   then I will come & train with you :beer: x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> then I will come & train with you :beer: x


I expect to see you before that Misses!


----------



## Linny

Rarrrr let me stock up on the sardines on Monday!!! :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

lol!!!!!

Can you pop my card in the post. Not sure when we'll be able to get up to Rockers next with this weather. Gym address is fine x


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> lol!!!!!
> 
> Can you pop my card in the post. Not sure when we'll be able to get up to Rockers next with this weather. Gym address is fine x


okeycoackey lemonscroakey x


----------



## ElfinTan

Ta!!!!!!! Mucho appreciated x


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> All good. Diet clean. Weight 76kg!


How did you loose the weight so fast...grrrrr :cursing:



Linny said:


> I'd rather lick a dog's rear :laugh::laugh:


Woof woof! :lol:

God you hot ladies are so funny!

No wonder Tan has so many lurkers. :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> *How did you loose the weight so fast...grrrr*r :cursing:


6 miles a day walking in snow usually does it lol....pic of this morning on the way!


----------



## MissBC

Linny said:


> I'd rather lick a dog's rear :laugh::laugh:


x2 :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Any dog in particular or will Gypsy do jo) lol?


----------



## Bettyboo

BOOM! hehe x


----------



## ElfinTan

Walk to work this morning-



































I pretty much spent the day trying to keep warm, trying to get in touch with the landlord because water was pishing in the gym from a burst pipe. Eventually managed to get hold of the maintenance numpty and told him to call a plumber because there was no way he had the skills needed to rectify the problem....said Numpty turn ups a couple of hours later, sees problem and announces....we need a plumber!!!!! No???? Really????? Why didn't I think of that????? :whistling:

Shouldersd and tris trained and now home trying hard to get warm!!!!!!!


----------



## hackskii

Is that a dog in those pics?

Do you work at a gym?

If so can you take your dog with you?


----------



## ElfinTan

hackskii said:


> Is that a dog in those pics?
> 
> Do you work at a gym?
> 
> If so can you take your dog with you?


Yes that's Gypsy

Yes I do....yes we can...coz we own it lol


----------



## winger

My goal when I was younger was to own a gym.

I also worked in a gym when I was about 20 years old and loved it. They said I was their best spotter..lol

On the first three pics I thought it was a wolf or something.


----------



## ElfinTan

As unwolflike a dog as you can get is our Gyps lol

Still cold but managed to get the car moving so enforced cardio is no longer thank fck!!!!!

*Chest*

*Iso Inlcine Press*

*
40kg x 12*

*
50kg x 12*

*
60kg x 8,8*

*
Iso Flat Press*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 6*

*
Decline Machine Press*

*
40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 10*

*
60lb x 8*

*
70lb x 6*

*
Single Cable X's*

*
40lb x 10 x 3*

*
*

Machine workout and not too much of a niggle from RC will have to stick with what i can do!


----------



## Ak_88

Found a good combination today if you're looking for a new 'hey this hurts lets try it' exercise.

Staggered leg press supersetted with unilateral (but both legs together) leg extensions.

*BURN *


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Found a good combination today if you're looking for a new 'hey this hurts lets try it' exercise.
> 
> Staggered leg press supersetted with unilateral (but both legs together) leg extensions.
> 
> *BURN *


Been there done that lol!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Did a quick delts today. I know I did them on Friday but that was because training was all over due to the weather last week and Monday is their usual slot. I even had a wee go at DB presses but they didn't feel comfy enough at 10kg so I'll stick to the Iso for now!

Reverse Pec Dec

Upright Rows

Side Lats

DB Press

All 4 sets, side lats & reverse pec dec were drop sets - rep range 10-20


----------



## rodrigo

evenin tan trainin goin well as per fookin usual for ye, had a tri pump today that hurt good super-setted skull crushers straight into close grip will be doin this again wonder pumps


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> evenin tan trainin goin well as per fookin usual for ye, had a tri pump today that hurt good super-setted skull crushers straight into close grip will be doin this again wonder pumps


Yeah all going pretty dandy to be fair...I appear to be making gains in the right way so all good there.

We do a pullover/press for tris but you keep the 'pullover part' real close to the skull, arms stay at 90degs, then back and press. Use a EZ or tri bar, it's a cracker....One of Mr Heaths I do believe! :thumb:


----------



## rodrigo

i like tryin something new like that always gets a reaction cheers tan ,sometimes you basically do the same shat week in and out then get a read on something to jog the memory banks that pushes you


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> i like tryin something new like that always gets a reaction cheers tan ,sometimes you basically do the same shat week in and out then get a read on something to jog the memory banks that pushes you


Certainly do....that's why I like training with different people too and at different gyms as I hate doing the same thing week in week out....bores me.


----------



## winger

Tan I love your approach! :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Tan I love your approach! :thumbup1:


The attention span of a flea style training:whistling:

Seems to be working lol

Legs today :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lots to do and so little time....updates may be short and sweet for a while!

*Calves*

*
Seated*

*
**60-100lb - 10-15 reps x 4*

*
**Standing*

*
**60-100lb - 10-15 reps*

*
Two drop sets to finish*

*
**Quads*

*
Leg Press*

*
**145kg,195kg,245kg,295kg,345kg,395kg x 20*

*
**Squat Machine*

*
**100kg,150kg x 20*

*
200kg x 10*

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
**60lb x 12,8*

*
20lb - pause & hold x 10 x 2*

*
*

*
SICK!!!!!!*

*
*

*
*Apologies for lack of other interesting twaddle but we've definitely hit the ground running this year and time is very short xxx

*
*

*
*


----------



## Bettyboo

Reps on way for puking - nice one x


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Lots to do and so little time....updates may be short and sweet for a while!
> 
> *Calves*
> 
> *Seated*
> 
> *60-100lb - 10-15 reps x 4*
> 
> *Standing*
> 
> *60-100lb - 10-15 reps*
> 
> *Two drop sets to finish*
> 
> *Quads*
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> *145kg,195kg,245kg,295kg,345kg,395kg x 20*
> 
> *Squat Machine*
> 
> *100kg,150kg x 20*
> 
> *200kg x 10*
> 
> *Leg Extensions*
> 
> *60lb x 12,8*
> 
> *20lb - pause & hold x 10 x 2*
> 
> *SICK!!!!!!*
> 
> Apologies for lack of other interesting twaddle but we've definitely hit the ground running this year and time is very short xxx


Nice one Tan...I wholeheartedly believe in 'train till you puke' :lol: ......but I don't train legs personally...well ok 4 sets of lunges on Saturday afternoon...


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Reps on way for puking - nice one x


Not literally hun lol.....I feel like I've let you down now hahahaha



Lou said:


> Nice one Tan...I wholeheartedly believe in 'train till you puke' :lol: ......but I don't train legs personally...well ok 4 sets of lunges on Saturday afternoon...


Lou now you really are just showing off:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

I have to say I just couldn't not train my legs even if they were the size of tree trunks, I perversely enjoy it just too much......good job I've got twigs to go at then huh? :cool2:hahahahaha


----------



## Bettyboo

hehe Tan!

I love doing legs too...not sure if tis quite right I enjoy the burn and the pain after lol


----------



## rodrigo

nice weight once again on the tre trunks tan, fook me tammy platz or what...


----------



## ElfinTan

Better than being Tammy Pon ;0)


----------



## d4ead

sorry not checked in in ages hope your still going well hon, ill try to read back over the last few pages when i get a sec. Sure its just the normal awesome workouts and great progress though


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> sorry not checked in in ages hope your still going well hon, ill try to read back over the last few pages when i get a sec. Sure its just the normal awesome workouts and great progress though


Pretty much same old, same old to be fair....nowt exciting!


----------



## ElfinTan

Miss Molly said:


> Aye up missus! It must be your leg workouts! I trained my legs last W'day and got the wobbles...and today? Doing lunges...20, 21...em...me flat on my face and dumbbells crashing! :whistling: 10 minutes cool down turned into how to turn lead legs back into driving home legs!
> 
> Wouldn't have it any other way tho...thats sick! Keep it up...


 :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

That;s how it should be Chick xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Miss Molly said:


> Aye up missus! It must be your leg workouts! I trained my legs last W'day and got the wobbles...and today? Doing lunges...20, 21...em...me flat on my face and dumbbells crashing! :whistling: 10 minutes cool down turned into how to turn lead legs back into driving home legs!
> 
> Wouldn't have it any other way tho...thats sick! Keep it up...


How's the eating going?


----------



## ElfinTan

And so the show goes on......

*Back*

*
**V Grip Chins*

*
8,6,6*

*
**D Grips Lat PD's*

*
**90lb x 12*

*
135lb x 10*

*
150lb x 8*

*
165lb x 6*

*
**DB Rows*

*
**70lb x 8*

*
75lb x 8*

*
80lb x 8*

*
**SALPD's*

*
**60lb x 8-10 x 4*

*
**Bi's*

*
Drags into Curls (BB)*

*
**15kg x 8,8*

*
20kg x ,6,6 x 2*

*
**Alternate DB Curls/Hammer*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 5curls 5 hammer*

*
40lb x 8 hammer drop 30lb x 8 hammer drop 25lb x 10 hammer*

*
**Preacher Machine Curls*

*
**40lb x 8-10 x 3*

*
*

*
*Done! All ticking over ok so happy days!


----------



## Bettyboo

Blady Hell Tan, where do you dig that lot up from hehe x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Blady Hell Tan, where do you dig that lot up from hehe x


 :confused1:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> :confused1:


Mad hammers! :thumb:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Not literally hun lol.....I feel like I've let you down now hahahaha
> 
> Lou now you really are just showing off:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> I have to say I just couldn't not train my legs even if they were the size of tree trunks, I perversely enjoy it just too much......good job I've got twigs to go at then huh? :cool2:hahahahaha


LOL!!.....I do actually enjoy training legs....but i've been banned from training them....they grow WAAAYY to quick and as they dominate my physique its just light maintenance and that's pretty much all i've been doing for the last two years. :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## rodrigo

i enjoy legs big time interestingly enough put up my new leg routine on a thread to see what peeps thought, keep er lit tan


----------



## winger

I hate training legs and I don't even go to failure. Come leg day I am all bummed out till after I train them, then it's all down hill for about a week..lol


----------



## robisco11

I love legs!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Mad hammers! :thumb:


One of the lads did bi's with me and he's just been in saying it killed him...bless...dead funny lad!



Lou said:


> LOL!!.....I do actually enjoy training legs....but i've been banned from training them....they grow WAAAYY to quick and as they dominate my physique its just light maintenance and that's pretty much all i've been doing for the last two years. :thumb: :thumb :


I wish mine would grow wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to quick....but slowly size is catching up to strength!!!



winger said:


> I hate training legs and I don't even go to failure. Come leg day I am all bummed out till after I train them, then it's all down hill for about a week..lol


You and 90% of the male training population!!!!



robisco11 said:


> I love legs!!!


That's coz you are an ANIMAL....

Out of retirement then???? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

haha I am an animal...and i'm out of retirement! Deadlifts today......


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> haha I am an animal...and i'm out of retirement! Deadlifts today......


Hams for me! Catch you in a bit...that's if you don't message me before that....or comment of facefck lol!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:

Did Soam tell you about her 'wrong' message to me yesterday???? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Hams for me! Catch you in a bit...that's if you don't message me before that....or comment of facefck lol!!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> Did Soam tell you about her 'wrong' message to me yesterday???? :whistling:


BB messenger is just too tempting!!

I was never told about this 'wrong' message....would I really want to know...I have a feeling it would have been meant for Alexis..and so was probably very graphic....am I right?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> BB messenger is just too tempting!!
> 
> I was never told about this 'wrong' message....would I really want to know...I have a feeling it would have been meant for Alexis..and so was probably very graphic....am I right?


Spam - I love you!

Spam - We are going to have sex on the beach for your 3oth!

Me (after me and Paul could stop laffing) - Awe thanks that's lovely but I'm married and 40!!!!!!

Spam (after about 4 minutes as she checks and rechecks what she has sent)

- That wasn't meant for you!

Me - Awe....I thought I'd copped!!!!

Spam then enters the gym to be called a home wrecker....she is now Pam Patel Femme Fatale Chubsy The Home Wrecker (to give her her full official title) And think that just says it all and pretty much covers everything! Although small print with something about no shoulders wouldn't go amiss ya think?


----------



## robisco11

ElfinTan said:


> Spam - I love you!
> 
> Spam - We are going to have sex on the beach for your 3oth!
> 
> Me (after me and Paul could stop laffing) - Awe thanks that's lovely but I'm married and 40!!!!!!
> 
> Spam (after about 4 minutes as she checks and rechecks what she has sent)
> 
> - That wasn't meant for you!
> 
> Me - Awe....I thought I'd copped!!!!
> 
> Spam then enters the gym to be called a home wrecker....she is now Pam Patel Femme Fatale Chubsy The Home Wrecker (to give her her full official title) And think that just says it all and pretty much covers everything! Although small print with something about no shoulders wouldn't go amiss ya think?


LMAO!! Funnily enough she messaged me this morning...and then again about 10 minutes ago with flight prices and times to go to Gran Canaria...If i'd known earlier i'd have messaged her back and said i'd be up for going as long as sex on the beach was included :thumbup1: Somehow though, I have a feeling i wouldnt have got very far...


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> LMAO!! Funnily enough she messaged me this morning...and then again about 10 minutes ago with flight prices and times to go to Gran Canaria...If i'd known earlier i'd have messaged her back and said i'd be up for going as long as sex on the beach was included :thumbup1: Somehow though, I have a feeling i wouldnt have got very far...


PMSL....that would have been very funny!

Lovely visit off Mr Booth today, not seen him yet this year and jolly splendid it was to see him. Now we are no longer snowed in we need to get over to play at his house soon...will have a chatter with Dingdandoo...saying that I seem to be Billynomates again except tagging along with Paul so can do what I jolly well please!

Had another look at comp dates and looks like we are aiming for 5th Sept, this will give me plenty of time after flying to the States for Paul's shows which will now be in July so a good 5-6 weeks out. So 20 weeks diet would start 25th April...all good!

*Calves/Hams*

*
**Standing Calf 60lb*

*
1 x 50*

*
Seated Calf 50lb*

*
1 x 50*

*
**Seated Ham Curl*

*
**60/90/100/110lb x 15/10/9/6*

*
**Sumo Squat(machine)*

*
**50kg x 15 x 4*

*
**Walking Lunges*

*
**15kg x 24 x 3*

*
**DB SLDL SS Lying Ham Curl x 3*

*
**70lbers x 10 SS 20lb x 10 *

*
*

*
*And another week done!

Weight 77kg would be really chuffed if I could compete around 63/64 lean but I think it will be less than that!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> PMSL....that would have been very funny!
> 
> Lovely visit off Mr Booth today, not seen him yet this year and jolly splendid it was to see him. Now we are no longer snowed in we need to get over to play at his house soon...will have a chatter with Dingdandoo...saying that I seem to be Billynomates again except tagging along with Paul so can do what I jolly well please!
> 
> Had another look at comp dates and looks* like we are aiming for 5th Sept, this will give me plenty of time after flying to the States for Paul's shows which will now be in July so a good 5-6 weeks out. So 20 weeks diet would start 25th April...all good!*
> 
> *Calves/Hams*
> 
> *
> **Standing Calf 60lb*
> 
> *
> 1 x 50*
> 
> *
> Seated Calf 50lb*
> 
> *
> 1 x 50*
> 
> *
> **Seated Ham Curl*
> 
> *
> **60/90/100/110lb x 15/10/9/6*
> 
> *
> **Sumo Squat(machine)*
> 
> *
> **50kg x 15 x 4*
> 
> *
> **Walking Lunges*
> 
> *
> **15kg x 24 x 3*
> 
> *
> **DB SLDL SS Lying Ham Curl x 3*
> 
> *
> **70lbers x 10 SS 20lb x 10 *
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *And another week done!
> 
> Weight 77kg would be really chuffed if I could compete around 63/64 lean but I think it will be less than that!


Woooo date in diary as I type :bounce: :bounce:  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Woooo date in diary as I type :bounce: :bounce:  xx


Happy trip to leicster (sp)  .....where ever that is lol


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Happy trip to leicster (sp)  .....where ever that is lol


Apparently it's near Frog Island off the M1 :laugh: wooo so excited can't wait to see you up there hunni:thumb: x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Apparently it's near Frog Island off the M1 :laugh: wooo so excited can't wait to see you up there hunni:thumb: x


M1?????? :whistling: Does the 17 go past there?


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> M1?????? :whistling: Does the 17 go past there?


It is with google lol just down from Notts? or am I just getting extremely excited


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> It is with google lol just down from Notts? or am I just getting extremely excited


I'm afraid the TanTan will be out of action so I am hoping that Dingdandoo and Mr G and The Honey Monster can find us way there.... :cool2:


----------



## rodrigo

WERE you all at goin on a teddy bears picnic LOL


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> WERE you all at goin on a teddy bears picnic LOL


Hahahahaha!!!!! Now when you run a gym you come into contact on a daily basis with 6 ste's, 4 stu's, 8 robs, 3 tonys, and then onto Paul's, Dannys, Dans, Alexs....then you need to find a way to differentiate between them...and so I have wee names


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Hahahahaha!!!!! Now when you run a gym you come into contact on a daily basis with 6 ste's, 4 stu's, 8 robs, 3 tonys, and then onto Paul's, Dannys, Dans, Alexs....then you need to find a way to differentiate between them...and so I have wee names


I am so glad you cleared that up because I have no idea who you are/were talking about, but then again I hear that a lot...lol

For all of you U.K. members, if you travel into California U.S. please tell me in advance for a possible meet up and no you cant stay at my house. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I am so glad you cleared that up because I have no idea who you are/were talking about, but then again I hear that a lot...lol
> 
> For all of you U.K. members, if you travel into California U.S. please tell me in advance for a possible meet up and no you cant stay at my house. :lol:


Apparently we're going to Florida and Connecticut!


----------



## ElfinTan

Sunday is chest day! Rest of the week will be swapped around a bit as am on a course on Tuesday...oh joy! :whistling:

*Iso Incline Press*

*
**40kg x 15 x 3*

*
**Flat BB Bench*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 4*

*
**Iso Flat Press Machine*

*
**40kg x 15*

*
60kg x 8 x 2*

*
**Decline Machine Press SS Cable X's*

*
**50lb x 8 x 3 / 30lb x 8-10 x 3*

*
*

*
*Finished off with some cable crunches. All good!


----------



## d4ead

nice workout hun.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> nice workout hun.


 Cheers Darlin!

Quads today instead of tomorrow as I'm on a training course!

*Leg Press*

*
**145kg,195kg, 245kg, 295kg, 345kg x 20*

*
**Hack Squat*

*
**40kg x 10 x 4 - varied foot position*

*
**Pliat Machine Squats SS Leg Extensions* 

*
50kg x 15 x 3 / 40lb x 8, 30lb x 8,7 - fully fried*

*
*

*
*Am actually pleased with apparent slow gains being made on my quads. They seem to be responding well to the past few months training, the heavy squats have laid a foundation to the heavy high rep stuff we're doing now and my legs seem to be growing into the strength....all slow but then there is one thing BB teaches and that's patience!

Another 2 things...did my BMI just for laugh and I am 'officially' overweight:thumb:

And

Ef + SK Sports new pre workout drink = whizzing ya t*ts off:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

*
*


----------



## ElfinTan

Quads are well and truely fried....and just for the hell of it had to do some 'sprints' today on rowing machine followed by some on the bike...I thought my quads was gonna pop!!! :cool2:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Darlin!
> 
> Quads today instead of tomorrow as I'm on a training course!
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> *
> **145kg,195kg, 245kg, 295kg, 345kg x 20*
> 
> *
> **Hack Squat*
> 
> *
> **40kg x 10 x 4 - varied foot position*
> 
> *
> **Pliat Machine Squats SS Leg Extensions*
> 
> *
> 50kg x 15 x 3 / 40lb x 8, 30lb x 8,7 - fully fried*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> *Am actually pleased with apparent slow gains being made on my quads. They seem to be responding well to the past few months training, the heavy squats have laid a foundation to the heavy high rep stuff we're doing now and my legs seem to be growing into the strength....all slow but then there is one thing BB teaches and that's patience!
> 
> Another 2 things...did my BMI just for laugh and I am 'officially' overweight:thumb:
> 
> And
> 
> Ef + SK Sports new pre workout drink = whizzing ya t*ts off:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Your a total inspiration Tan :thumbup1: ...I don't post much because all I can say is "wow you strong fcker" LOL xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Your a total inspiration Tan :thumbup1: ...I don't post much because all I can say is "wow you strong fcker" LOL xx


Fat and strong....it's the future hahahaha.....powerlifting does have it's appeal lol


----------



## dmcc

Works for me.


----------



## Bettyboo

[email protected] whizzing your tist off haha - Nice lifting as always x


----------



## Ak_88

Got another exercisey combo for you.

Seated calves s/s with hammie curls.

Gastroc or soleus (can't remember which) functions as a week knee flexor. Bash em with the direct work then finish em off with the ham stuff :thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ak_88 said:


> Got another exercisey combo for you.
> 
> Seated calves s/s with hammie curls.
> 
> Gastroc or soleus (can't remember which) functions as a week knee flexor. Bash em with the direct work then finish em off with the ham stuff :thumb:


That will be the soleous (the deeper muscle is the soleous the Gastromemious is a superficial muscle) aids with knee plantar and flexion, :thumb:

If you have a weak soluous it causes the knee to be weak because it alters the gait (the way you walk).

Lol I wont waffle and write an essay, but also weak abductors cause weak knee flexion.


----------



## Nine Pack

Bettyboo said:


> That will be the soleous (the deeper muscle is the soleous *the Gastromemious is a superficial muscle*) aids with knee plantar and flexion, :thumb:
> 
> If you have a weak soluous it causes the knee to be weak because it alters the gait (the way you walk).
> 
> Lol I wont waffle and write an essay, but also weak abductors cause weak knee flexion.


I would'nt say the gastroc was a superficial muscle Bettyboo. It's a very powerful bi-axial platarflexor of the ankle and a flexor of the knee (not the prime mover in knee flexion, but a very strong synergist non the less). Hardly superficial. The gastroc is also the main muscle, from at least a visual perspective, as far as any Bber on stage is concerned.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

lol, i remember the 1st time i tried DY NOX, i was buzzing and had the shakes for about an hour!

looks like all is well with you matey!


----------



## ElfinTan

You're all way too clever and technical for simple old me:whistling: If it's broke I don't care what it's called....the question is can you fix it?

Shoulder sessions are slowly becoming very disliked so after discussion with Mr G we now have a new plan of blitzt and out. Short blasting session, no pressing every 4-5 days just thrown in with whatever day it lands on - sides/fronts/rears. This will hopefully stop the disheartening and annoying fact that I just can't push it on shoulders. That's the plan and we'll see what happens.

Just waiting for the chaps/pess to show for back and bi's!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> lol, i remember the 1st time i tried DY NOX, i was buzzing and had the shakes for about an hour!
> 
> looks like all is well with you matey!


Yeah it's all ticking over x Saw the pics on fcefck....really impressed!


----------



## ElfinTan

5 showed up for back n bi's so split into 2 groups....doing pretty much the same thing!

*Wide Lat PD's*

*90lb x 15*

*
135lb x 10*

*
150lb x 8*

*
165 x 6*

*
**Rack Pulls*

*
**100kg x 10*

*
120kg x 10*

*
140kg x 8*

*
160kg x 4*

*
180kg - fail but just managed to shift it a bit before I saw stars lol*

*
**DB Rows - BL*

*
**35lb x 12*

*
45lb x 12*

*
55b x 10*

*
60lb x 10*

*
**SALPD*

*
**50lb x 10-12 x 3*

*
**BB 21's*

*
**15kg x 3*

*
**DB Alternate Hammers*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 10*

*
40lb x 8 drop 25lb x 10*

*
*

*
*All done! Happy with racks as we've not done owt like that for a while so all good!


----------



## Joshua

Tan - how do you rate the rack pulls?

J


----------



## Bettyboo

Nine Pack said:


> I would'nt say the gastroc was a superficial muscle Bettyboo. It's a very powerful bi-axial platarflexor of the ankle and a flexor of the knee (not the prime mover in knee flexion, but a very strong synergist non the less). Hardly superficial. The gastroc is also the main muscle, from at least a visual perspective, as far as any Bber on stage is concerned.


I meant its at the surface not meaning that its not powerful (sorry just S & C wording)


----------



## Bettyboo

Oooh what are rack pulls lol sounds painful hehe x


----------



## Ak_88

Partial deads Betty - set the pins in a rack just under knee height to do the lockout phase


----------



## Bettyboo

Ak_88 said:


> Partial deads Betty - set the pins in a rack just under knee height to do the lockout phase


Ahh thanks AK, I did them the other day for the first time :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Joshua said:


> Tan - how do you rate the rack pulls?
> 
> J


I think they can be really useful. They can be used to strengthen the lumbar region in people whose deads are really 'backy'. I've seen a few people improve their form on full deads by strengthening this weak link by doing rack/partials. I certainly feel them further up my ES than full deads.....real mid back. I think the negative for me is that I really felt these on my traps due to the sheer weight and the last thing I need is bigger traps ffs:cool2: but that would be a plus for most people. I also like that it eliminates the legs, my are getting sufficiently battered on the respective quad & ham days so it leaves them to recover. I'm sure there is plenty of argument against like there is most things but I'd say suck it and see. There are things that other people swear by but do nothing for me....levers and pulleys....all levers and pulleys!


----------



## ElfinTan

Sunday - Chest

*Decline BB Press*

*
**Bar x 12*

*
40kg x 12*

*
50kg*

*
60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 8*

*
**Flat BB Press*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
60kg x 6,6 - 5 drop 40kg x 10*

*
**Iso Flat Machine Press*

*
**60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 8*

*
70kg x 8 drop 30kg x 8 drop 10kg x 10 partials*

*
**Cable X's*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10 - 10 SS press ups x 10*

*
*

*
*Good session, minimal RC niggles - non on decline or iso machine and only slight on fatigueing on flat!


----------



## ElfinTan

Blast on shoulders & tris (no pressing for boulders)

*D grip Face Pulls*

*
**60lb x 12*

*
90lb x 10*

*
105lb x 8,8*

*
**Reverse PD*

*
**50lb x 10*

*
60lb x 8,8,6- drop 40lb x 6 drop 20lb x 20*

*
**DB Side Lats*

*
**25lb x 12*

*
30lb x 8,8,8 drop 7kg x 8 drop 3kg x 20*

*
**Cable Upright Row*

*
**50lb x 10*

*
60lb x 10*

*
70lb x 8*

*
**Plate OH Extensions*

*
**10kg x 15*

*
15kg x 10*

*
20kg x 8 drop 10kg x 10*

*
**Tri Bar Close Grip Press*

*
**20kg x 10 x 3*

*
**Reverse Grip PD's*

*
**70lb x 10, 8, 8*

*
*

*
*All done, chest very sore from yesterday!


----------



## ElfinTan

Calves/Quads/Hams -

*Seated Calf Raises*

*
**50lb x 20*

*
80lb x 12,10,10*

*
Did 20 reps on light extensions to get some blood in the quads*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**145kg - Toe Press x 12 - Press x 20*

*
195kg - Toe Press x 10 - Press x 20*

*
245kg - Toe Press x 6 - Press x 20*

*
295kg - Press x 20*

*
345kg - Press x 20*

*
**Pliat Squat on Hack Slide*

*
**Sledge x 12-15 x 3*

*
**Leg Extensions*

*
**40lb x 15 drop 10lb hold 5 secs x 5 - 2 sets*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
**30lb x 12*

*
40lb x 10, 8*

*
**DB SLDL*

*
**55lb x 10*

*
60lb x 10*

*
70lb x 10*

*
**Incline Single Leg Curl*

*
**20lb x 20 drop 10lb x 10*

*
*

*
*Legs fried and pumped!

Off to see tattooist tomorrow to plan next inking! New tatt for birthday from my lovely hubby!!!!!!


----------



## winger

How many tats you have now Tan?


----------



## ElfinTan

5


----------



## Kate1976

*345kg - Press x 20 !!!!*

Jesus .....I need to go and lie down just thinking about that!!

Awesome weight Tan!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> *345kg - Press x 20 !!!!*
> 
> Jesus .....I need to go and lie down just thinking about that!!
> 
> Awesome weight Tan!!


lol it's down 50kg on last week!

Back and bi's today...nowt special but functional!

Appointment made with Tatsi for 3rd March for 4 hour tat session....can't wait!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> 5


If you keep going you might want to change your user name to *ElfinTat*..he he. :whistling:

It's just one little letter.. :beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> If you keep going you might want to change your user name to *ElfinTat*..he he. :whistling:
> 
> It's just one little letter.. :beer:


I like it:thumb: Theoretically it will still only be 5 tatts.....just a largersurface area lol!


----------



## Inggasson

Hey, Tan! Hope all is well! Just wondering if you have any info regarding the BNBF Welsh show for this year? I can't find anything on the BNBF homepage and wondering if you had access to better info?


----------



## ElfinTan

4th July - BNBF Welsh Qualifier, Dolman Theatre, Newport! Is the date on the MT comps calender!


----------



## ElfinTan

Delt Blitz

*Incline Reverse Cables*

*
**20lb x 12*

*
30lb x 10,10,8*

*
*Used decline bench instead of standing and work well!

*Reverse Pec Dec*

*
**50lb x 8 drop 30lb x 10 - 3 sets*

*
**DB Side Lats*

*
**25kb x 12 x 4*

*
**10kg Disk Front Raise*

*
**3 x 12*

*
**20kg Disc Upright Row*

*
**3 x 12-15*

*
*

*
*Zero RC problems and delts not looking shabby!


----------



## Inggasson

Much appreciated!


----------



## ElfinTan

Inggasson said:


> Much appreciated!


No worries....now just knuckle down and get on with it x


----------



## frowningbudda

Thats an awsome leg session, wow.

Wow.

I should be having a nosey in your gym sometime next week, if I see you

I'll say hello


----------



## ElfinTan

frowningbudda said:


> Thats an awsome leg session, wow.
> 
> Wow.
> 
> I should be having a nosey in your gym sometime next week, if I see you
> 
> I'll say hello


Make sure you do!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Tan , nice lifting hun


----------



## Dawn

Inggasson said:


> Much appreciated!





ElfinTan said:


> No worries....now just knuckle down and get on with it x


Or join the BNBF forum and find out all the latest:thumb:


----------



## leafman

ElfinTan said:


> 5 showed up for back n bi's so split into 2 groups....doing pretty much the same thing!
> 
> *Wide Lat PD's*
> 
> *90lb x 15*
> 
> *135lb x 10*
> 
> *150lb x 8*
> 
> *165 x 6*
> 
> *Rack Pulls*
> 
> *100kg x 10*
> 
> *120kg x 10*
> 
> *140kg x 8*
> 
> *160kg x 4*
> 
> *180kg - fail but just managed to shift it a bit before I saw stars lol*
> 
> *DB Rows - BL*
> 
> *35lb x 12*
> 
> *45lb x 12*
> 
> *55b x 10*
> 
> *60lb x 10*
> 
> *SALPD*
> 
> *50lb x 10-12 x 3*
> 
> *BB 21's*
> 
> *15kg x 3*
> 
> *DB Alternate Hammers*
> 
> *30lb x 10*
> 
> *35lb x 10*
> 
> *40lb x 8 drop 25lb x 10*
> 
> All done! Happy with racks as we've not done owt like that for a while so all good!


No deadlifts no more tan? I see rack pulls. Did your weights increase when you started doing them? 160x4 :cursing: Please say its easier to do them than deads :lol:

Glad things are goin well, and i didnt expect anything less tbh :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> No deadlifts no more tan? I see rack pulls. Did your weights increase when you started doing them? 160x4 :cursing: Please say its easier to do them than deads :lol:
> 
> Glad things are goin well, and i didnt expect anything less tbh :thumbup1:


I've not deadlifted for a while. My back is not lacking in thickness but does need some more width so I've been focusing on that really. Rack pull are easier because it's a shorted ROM but they can still be tough going. I do alot of SLDL for my boots and hams and see no point in stressing that lumbar/ham/glute area out again with deads a few days later when it's still in recovery. I felt the rack pulls hit much differently....kinda higher up.

Oh yeah on a side note I had a 'lightbulb moment' whilst training legs the other day as I was doing DB SLDL I looked in the mirror and realised that this is the exercise that is making my traps grow at a silly rate lol. It's been driving me mad trying to work out what it is hahahahaha! Ah well I'll not be getting rid of the SLDL any time soon so the traps will have to carry on sprouting!


----------



## winger

Looks like I am going to start doing DB SLDL. Thanks Tan.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Looks like I am going to start doing DB SLDL. Thanks Tan.


Seems to be working for me.... :whistling:


----------



## dmcc

I wanna see you in your kinky boots from tonight


----------



## winger

I am so in love!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> I wanna see you in your kinky boots from tonight


They were very Yeeehaaaaa lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Went out last night to CA and had a jolly old time with few beers, listening to the band and people watching!

*Chest & Tris*

*
**Decline BB Press*

*
Bar x 20*

*
40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
65kg x 6*

*
**Flat BB Press*

*
**50kg x 8,7,6*

*
**Iso Flat Press Machine*

*
**60kg x 12,8,8*

*
**Cable X's*

*
**30lb x 12*

*
40lb x 10 x 2 - the initial part of taking the weight on the 1st rep def twinges RC but that it the only time it twinged through whole workout*

*
**Plate OH Extentions*

*
**10kg x 15*

*
15kg x 12,10*

*
**EZ Cable Tri PD's*

*
**50lb x 12*

*
60lb x 10,10*

*
**Single Arm Reverse Grip PD's*

*
**20lb x 12*

*
30lb x 10-12 x 3*

*
Finished with some abs and all done!*

Luckily don't have to go to Huddersfield this week (trainer is coming to gym on Tues instead) so training shouldn't be too fcked up this week. Loads of revision though which I am pants at but usually manage to fluff it!

Weigh in today - still 76kg!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

fck....a....duck.....

sweet baby jeebus your back is great tan, i am honestly jealous of your middle back.


----------



## Joshua

SLDL are going back in the mix for me too I think.

Top traps Tan!

J


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> fck....a....duck.....
> 
> sweet baby jeebus your back is great tan, i am honestly jealous of your middle back.


I think it's the close grip T bars...and I felt the partials there too the other week. Back just seems to respond to whatever I throw at it.....wich my fcking legs did the same lol. :whistling: Swap ya a bit of ham/quad for a bit of back!



Joshua said:


> SLDL are going back in the mix for me too I think.
> 
> Top traps Tan!
> 
> J


I keep them to partials J - just feel they hit the hams better and eliminate lumbar....and as a by product hit the traps hahahaha! Funny thing is I never incorporated shrugs or any direct trap work because i thought what the fck does a woman want with big traps.....oh well.

Thanks for popping in chaps....keeps the tumble weeds out

*Calves & Quads*

*
**Seated Calves*

*
50lb x 15*

*
80lb x 12*

*
100lb x 10 x 2*

*
**Single Leg Standing CR*

*
**Drop set 30lb,20lb, 10lb, bodyweight x 40-50 reps*

*
**Standing CR*

*
**80lb x 10 x 2*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**145kg x 15*

*
195kg x 10*

*
295kg x 10*

*
345kg x 10*

*
395kg x 10*

*
**Pliat Machine Squats SS Leg Extensions*

*
**50kg x 15 SS 40lb x 8-10 x 4*

*
**Single Leg Extensions in Bi Lateral - hold x 5sec*

*
**10lb x 10 - 10lb x 5 - 2 sets*

*
**Bunlgarian Split Squats - just to fry off*

*
**2 x 15 reps each leg with bodyweight*

*
*

*
*Did a bit of posing goind through 1/4 turn transitions. Posing music has been picked so it will hopefully all come together now. Got a lass doing her 1st show at NABBA N/W and it's all getting jolly exciting!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Funny thing is I never incorporated shrugs or any direct trap work because i thought what the fck does a woman want with big traps.....oh well.


Probably not the most feminine muscle. :whistling:

When I see a guy with big traps the first thing I think is he is strong but that's just me.


----------



## ElfinTan

ElfinTan said:


> *
> **Leg Press*
> 
> *
> **145kg x 15*
> 
> *
> 195kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 295kg x 10*
> 
> *
> **395kg x 10*
> 
> *
> 445kg x 10*
> 
> *
> *


Correction on the last two sets of legpress lol. Pre load is 145kg + 6 x 25kg per side....no wonder it felt fcking heavy

Winger - no traps are hardly tres girlie are they hahahaha....never mind seems I'm a macho kinda burd so I'll have to live with em:cool:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Correction on the last two sets of legpress lol. Pre load is 145kg + 6 x 25kg per side....no wonder it felt fcking heavy
> 
> Winger - no traps are hardly tres girlie are they hahahaha....never mind seems I'm a macho kinda burd so I'll have to live with em:cool:


OMFG is all I have too say  :thumb:


----------



## winger

That gif doesn't animate till you click on it..


----------



## rodrigo

:thumb:







back on yeee nice tan


----------



## Dawn

Happy birthday again you


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :

Thanks peeps!

1st 40 year old training sesh today with a boulder blast! No pressing still so no RC niggles but boulders still getting whooped!

*Incline Bench Reverse Cables* 

*
20lb x 12*

*
30lb x 10,8,8*

*
Am liking these!*

*
**Rev Pec Deck*

*
**50lb x 10 x 3*

*
**DB Side Lats*

*
**25lb x 15,15,15,12*

*
**EZ Upright Row SS Plate Upright Row SS Plate Front Raise*

*
**30kg x 6-8 / 20kg x 8-10 / 10kg x 8-10*

*
3 sets*

*
*

*
*And that was prety much it. Short and sweet! Off out to one of our fav eateries for good steak n chips later and then same old same old

xxx


----------



## winger

Happy Birthday Granny!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hope you had a good day tan


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Happy Birthday Granny!


Not yet....but another 3-4 years and you may be right!



Incredible Bulk said:


> hope you had a good day tan


It was fine enough!



Miss Molly said:


> Oh...I'm soo slow...weighed down by all this food...thats what it is!!!
> 
> Anyhoooo...hope you had a cracking day y'day missus and enjoyed your steak and chips. :thumb: xxx


Veryr nice it was.....got ya mail will get round to replying in the next couple o days:thumb: Keep up the good work tho....all going in the right direction!


----------



## MissBC

HOPE you had a GREAT birthday babe xxxx


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> HOPE you had a GREAT birthday babe xxxx


It was nice x


----------



## Dawn

Never thought of you as a granny bodybuilder before!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Never thought of you as a granny bodybuilder before!!


PMFSLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Best bit about the day was Mr G's gifts...he is paying for my new tattoo and so got me 3 birthday cards - a nice one, a funny one and a pretty one all with moeny in them, then I got a CD but the best bit was he got ME the game HE wanted for HIS DSlite hahahahaha! I couldn't stop laffing but did tel him that really was a sh*t present (still making me chuckle now). I'll let him off though because once I get the tattoo I will really have cost him an 'arm' and a 'leg'! lol


----------



## hackskii

Tan, what are Pliat Machine Squats?


----------



## ParaManiac

ElfinTan said:


> PMFSLLLLLLLLLL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Best bit about the day was Mr G's gifts...he is paying for my new tattoo and so got me 3 birthday cards - a nice one, a funny one and a pretty one all with moeny in them


Brilliant,clever and romantic:thumbup1:

So who gave him the idea?? :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> I think it's the close grip T bars...and I felt the partials there too the other week. Back just seems to respond to whatever I throw at it.....wich my fcking legs did the same lol. :whistling: Swap ya a bit of ham/quad for a bit of back!


OK...I'll swap ya - your back growth rate for my legs which I don't really train.....cos if I do they just GROW.....:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Lou

Happy belated Birthday Tan.....welcome to the 40+ club hehehehehe


----------



## ElfinTan

hackskii said:


> Tan, what are Pliat Machine Squats?







about 3.20 into the vid!



ParaManiac said:


> Brilliant,clever and romantic:thumbup1:
> 
> So who gave him the idea?? :whistling: :tongue:


Probably you:cool2:



Lou said:


> OK...I'll swap ya - your back growth rate for my legs which I don't really train.....cos if I do they just GROW.....:laugh::laugh:


Deal:thumb: :thumb: :thumb :



Lou said:


> Happy belated Birthday Tan.....welcome to the 40+ club hehehehehe


I believe it begins now??????

Good old back and bi's today...

*Wide Grip Lat PD's*

*
**60lb x 20*

*
120lb x 12*

*
150lb x 8,7*

*
**BB Rack Pulls*

*
**60kg x 15*

*
100kg x 10*

*
140kg x 8*

*
160kg x 4*

*
140kg x 6*

*
**Prone Incline DB Rows (bench)*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
45lb x 10*

*
**Low Pulley Rows (close grip) SS SALPD - wide grip*

*
**90lb x 10 - 50lb x 10*

*
120lb x 10 - 40lb x 10*

*
120lb x 10 - 40lb x 8*

*
**Cable Preacher Curls*

*
**20lb x 12*

*
30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 6*

*
**Alternate DB Curl/hammers*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 10 hammer*

*
40lb x 8 hammer drop 25lb x 8 normal*

*
**Con Curls*

*
**25lb x 10,8,8*

*
*

*
*And so the day was done!


----------



## hackskii

Here is a pic of Bonny on stage from the leg press girl:






My, she looks really good.


----------



## ElfinTan

hackskii said:


> Here is a pic of Bonny on stage from the leg press girl:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My, she looks really good.


I know.....hence the plie squats and high rep heavy leg press for the last few weeks.....her quads are freaking! :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Ok, correct me if I am wrong, she was squatting on her toes huh?


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Ok, correct me if I am wrong, she was squatting on her toes huh?


It did look like that.

I want to try those now. I have been looking for new ways beings as I am not squatting at the moment.


----------



## ElfinTan

hackskii said:


> Ok, correct me if I am wrong, she was squatting on her toes huh?


Yes with the heels turned in - like ballet plie - hence the name I think! She does them on the smith machine but we don't squat on ours so I use the squat machine we have to replicate it! As it is on the toes I think it would be to unstable as a free squat unless you are REALLY well balanced lol. It's easier to sit right down in them on a fixed plane.


----------



## ElfinTan

Was feeling a bit 'fluey' yesterday so just a blast on hams.

Lying Ham Curls

60-100lb x 7-15 - 4 sets

Hypers

4 x 15

SLDL - off a block for the stretch

60kg x 10-12 x 4

Lying Ham Curl

30lb x 12 x 4

Appears I've been able to stave off the cold so hurrah for a good immune system...did have me worried for a while!


----------



## Linny

yay for top immune system!

Crackin workouts hun, and thanks for the info last night :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> yay for top immune system!
> 
> Crackin workouts hun, and thanks for the info last night :thumbup1:


Aye my immune system does seem pretty sturdy...always feel the cold coming on for a couple of days and then luckily it never quite gets here! :thumb: I think it has to do with being in the cold gym all day lol!

No worries! Supine facepulls are good too especially supersetted with rear pec dec!


----------



## ElfinTan

Chest and shoulders blasted at Evo today. Dan couldn't make it but luckily the lovely Mr G was there to spot me and gee me on!!!!

*Decline BB Press*

*
**Bar - warm up*

*
40kg x 12*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 6*

*
**Flat BB Press*

*
**40kg x 12*

*
60kg x 8*

*
65kg x 6*

*
70kg x 3*

*
Only 5kg of 1rm and felt pretty good*

*
**Flat Hammer Strength Press*

*
**40kg x 15*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 6 drop 40kg x 4*

*
**Incline Reverse Cables*

*
**10kg x 12*

*
15kg x 10,8,8*

*
**Reverse PD*

*
**No idea of weight 3 x 8-12*

*
**DB Side Lats*

*
**7.5kg x 15*

*
10kg x 10, 10*

*
10kg x 8 drop 5kg x 20 drop 2.5kg REALLLLLY slow x 5 with last 2 forced negs....fcking ouch!*

*
*

*
*Then went through some 1/4 turns for 20 mins, had a bit of a gossip then home for hot cross buns n butter!!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Nice work as always mukks!

Jealous of the buns though, i've just had an omlette as my PPWO meal :crying:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Nice work as always mukks!
> 
> Jealous of the buns though, i've just had an omlette as my PPWO meal :crying:


Might as well eat em while I can.


----------



## d4ead

Heybabe not deserted you had a lot of personal **** (explained in my journal)

Be back checking in on you now though.

Bare with me as I try to catch up..


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Heybabe not deserted you had a lot of personal **** (explained in my journal)
> 
> Be back checking in on you now though.
> 
> Bare with me as I try to catch up..


No worries Chikkin! I'll keep plodding along Billy No Mates :whistling:x


----------



## ElfinTan

Legs - put through with Mr G!

Will just put working sets in!

*Squats*

*
**3 x warm up*

*
80kg x 8*

*
100kg x 6*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**2 x warm up*

*
345kg x 8*

*
395kg x 6 - 1st 3 on this flew up then it gor really fcking hard....ended set and Mr G said he was pulling down as I was pressing as the 1st ones went up too easy...and I married this man ffs!!!!!!!*

*
**Hack Squat*

*
**2 x warm up*

*
40kg x 8*

*
60kg x 6*

*
**Squat Machine*

*
**1 warm up*

*
150kg x 6 x 2*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
**1 warm up*

*
40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 6*

*
**Seated Ham*

*
**90lb x 12,10,10*

*
**SLDL*

*
**1 warm*

*
60kg x 10,8*

*
*

*
* :cool2: Bath, steak, bed, sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Legs - put through with Mr G!
> 
> Will just put working sets in!
> 
> *Squats*
> 
> *
> **3 x warm up*
> 
> *
> 80kg x 8*
> 
> *
> 100kg x 6*
> 
> *
> **Leg Press*
> 
> *
> **2 x warm up*
> 
> *
> 345kg x 8*
> 
> *
> 395kg x 6 - **1st 3 on this flew up then it gor really fcking hard....ended set and Mr G said he was pulling down as I was pressing as the 1st ones went up too easy...and I married this man ffs!!!!!!!*
> 
> *
> **Hack Squat*
> 
> *
> **2 x warm up*
> 
> *
> 40kg x 8*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 6*
> 
> *
> **Squat Machine*
> 
> *
> **1 warm up*
> 
> *
> 150kg x 6 x 2*
> 
> *
> **Lying Ham Curl*
> 
> *
> **1 warm up*
> 
> *
> 40lb x 10*
> 
> *
> 50lb x 6*
> 
> *
> **Seated Ham*
> 
> *
> **90lb x 12,10,10*
> 
> *
> **SLDL*
> 
> *
> **1 warm*
> 
> *
> 60kg x 10,8*
> 
> *
> *
> 
> *
> * :cool2: Bath, steak, bed, sleep!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: oh I can just see you grunting and Paul pi s s ing himself shouting COME ON!!! :laugh:

XX


----------



## ElfinTan

Nope....dead straight faced he was lol!


----------



## Dawn

PMSL....love it


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> PMSL....love it


 :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

I was wondering how I went from easy reps to fcking near failure so quick hahahaha! Especially as I've done 20 reppers on that weight ffs


----------



## ElfinTan

My legs have not felt this battered for AGES!!!! And they are getting progressively worse so I am dreading tomorrow BUT on the plus side I can definitely say my legs are changing and filling out so it's all worth it.

Plus point number 2 weigh in today 74kg, I have somewhere in the last two weeks lost 2kg and this appears to have led to

Plus point number 3 - visible abs - got figure just under 12 stone and abs....fcking happy days!!!!! 

And so to back and bi's, kept weights on back moderate and just upped the reps - anything too heavy after yesterday would have totally screwed my CNS and would have led to a crash!

*Wide Grip Lat PD's*

*
**Warm up*

*
120lb x 12 x 3*

*
**Rack Pulls*

*
**warm up*

*
100kg x 15 x 3*

*
**Hammer Strength Machine Rows*

*
**80kg x 15 x 3*

*
**DB Rows*

*
30,35,35lb x 15*

*
**PGTips Supine High Cable Curls *

*
30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 8*

*
**BB Curl*

*
**25kg x 10 x 3*

*
**Con Curls*

*
**25lb x 8 x 4*

*
*

*
*

*
*


----------



## ElfinTan

Legs are still stupidly sore from Wed.

Friday weigh in confirmed at 74kg.

Just blasted through calves and shoulders, still no pressing but tried a couple of things nicked off Gaspari website, liked one didn't like t'other!

*Seated Calves/Toe Press/ Squat Machine Calf Raises*

*
*4 sets on each rep ranged 10-20 full stretch/contraction/hold - seems to work best for me at the moment!

*Reverse Pec Dec*

*
**warm up*

*
50lb x 15,12,8*

*
**DB 3 point incline raises *face down, raise towards the back/side/front

*5kg x15*

*
6kg x 15*

*
7kg x 9 *

*
*Not keen on these...shoulder popping like popcorn!

*DB Side Lats*

*
**25lb x 12 x 4*

*
**DB Partial Side Lat*

*
**35lb x 10 x 3*

*
*Liked these - will try as a superset with normal side lats next time!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> No worries Chikkin! I'll keep plodding along Billy No Mates :whistling:x


You and me both! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Friday weigh in confirmed at 74kg


Lightweight..... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

I had the task of telling Mrs M that my weight had gone over..... weight for it 90kg, fat heffer  :lol: :lol:  ......expected a roasting all I got was 'don't worry'.....PMSL!

Good to see legs are still sore Tan.....means you trained them proper like. :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> You and me both! :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :thumb:



Lou said:


> Lightweight..... :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> I had the task of telling Mrs M that my weight had gone over..... weight for it 90kg, fat heffer  :lol: :lol:  ......expected a roasting all I got was 'don't worry'.....PMSL!
> 
> Good to see legs are still sore Tan.....means you trained them proper like. :thumb:


I know Lou....all this time I've spent fckin about:whistling: Now fck off with ya 2 sets of walking lunges:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

BTW with UKBFF 1/4 turns do you have to keep feet/heels together?


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Plus point number 2 weigh in today 74kg, I have somewhere in the last two weeks lost 2kg and this appears to have led to
> 
> Plus point number 3 - visible abs - got figure just under 12 stone and abs....fcking happy days!!!!!


Pics, pics, pics for your number 1 stalker.

PG adding extra weight...lol What a stud!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Pics, pics, pics for your number 1 stalker.


DOWN BOY!!!!!! DOWN!!!!!!

A 2kg chunckster weight loss does not warrant any kind of photographic evidence!


----------



## dmcc

Then get your tatts out for the lads :lol: :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Then get your tatts out for the lads :lol: :thumb:


Hahahahaha!!!!! Now THAT's more like it....another 3 weeks and I get new ink:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

But until then....


----------



## winger

Nice!!!!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb:
> 
> I know Lou....all this time I've spent fckin about:whistling: Now fck off with ya 2 sets of walking lunges:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:
> 
> BTW with UKBFF 1/4 turns do you have to keep feet/heels together?


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Lunge......

Yes with the UKBFF 1/4 feet and heels together :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Miss Molly said:


> Oh...just ogling your gorgeous tats missus! :thumb:
> 
> Will email ya tomorrow when I stop feeling sorry for myself...crappo week all round for me...hope you've had a cracker tho!!! xxx


Ticking over kid!!!! You hang in there x



Lou said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Lunge......
> 
> Yes with the UKBFF 1/4 feet and heels together :thumbup1:


So you can't turn the feet outwards? - just checking so I don't spend all this time practising the wrong thing!


----------



## ElfinTan

Not bodyfitness!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> So you can't turn the feet outwards? - just checking so I don't spend all this time practising the wrong thing!


No feet turning out......


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> No feet turning out......


Ok! Been running through posing today....practice practice practice....am actually quite enjoying it now...even with a layer of blubber! FFS I've even got my music picked

Lou is there anywhere online with all the 'rules' for UKBFF for posing that you know of. I can hardly find anything. I tried finding youtube vid of 1/4s and compulsaries but there is nothing out there. I guess I need to get the dvds from last year and year before to go over!


----------



## Lou

Here are the Official Rules from the UKBFF website

Federation_Rules[1].pdf


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Here are the Official Rules from the UKBFF website


Cheers Petal! I can't see anything about feet on 1/4 turns so I'll check it out...and practice all ways 

Slightly changed training round to fit in main sessions day on day off with Mr G and the Boys to keep things pushing. I will however train shoulders/calves on an additional day (so every 4-5 days) depending on how things fall. So

Mon - chest & bi

Tues - Shoulders & calves

Wed - Legs

Thurs - Off

Fri - Back & Tri

Sat - Off

Sun - Shoulders/Calves

Tues - Chest & Bi

Thurs - Legs

Fri - Shoulder/Calves

Sat - Back/Tri

Sun Off

Etc

As I don't do any pressing for shoulders it doesn't matter if it falls before or after a chest or tri day and some weeks I'll have extra days rest!

Was joined today by Mr Booth who spotted me through chest and then we did some wee bi's.

*Decline BB Press*

*
**40kg x 12*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 6*

*
**Flat BB Press*

*
**40kg x 12*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
65kg x 5*

*
70kg x 2 (I think)*

*
80kg x 1 fail*

*
80kg x 1 * :thumb: * new PB - unfortunately no footage but witnessed! Cheers Mr B x*

*
**Iso Hammer Press*

*
**40kg x 15*

*
60kg x 10*

*
70kg x 6ish*

*
**DB Alternate Curl*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
30lb x 10*

*
35lb x 10 (hammer)*

*
45lb x 5(hammer) drop 35lb x 5(hammer)drop 25lb x 12 (drag curl style - both arms)*

*
**Preacher Machine Curls*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 8*

*
50lb x 6ish*

*
**Supine 'head staving' cable curls*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
50lb x 7 + hamstring cramp:cool2: - followed by stretch and pushing off the bench:tongue:!!!! Who needs enemies??????*

*
*

*
*All fun and altogether a good day.


----------



## dmcc

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pb!!


----------



## M_at

We likes the PBs.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO pb!!


Was quietly chuffed I have to say as have not been pushing it on bench because of my stupid shoulder and only really been piddling back with flat bench for 4/5 weeks or so. And drug free. I would LOVE to do a two plate bench one day...aint happening any day soon as I don't think the shoulder would be happy and I'm not risking throwing it out right before I plan to compete...but maybe towards the end of the year when I can play with big weights again in chubby chubsville:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> We likes the PBs.


We do.....and the only ones I count are the big 3! All the rest are, as the Germans would say, scheiss egal!


----------



## dmcc

Jawohl, Scheiß egal!

Just a thought - have you tried a more PL-style bench? That is, elbows more in to the sides? I find that takes so much pressure off my shoulder.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Jawohl, Scheiß egal!
> 
> Just a thought - have you tried a more PL-style bench? That is, elbows more in to the sides? I find that takes so much pressure off my shoulder.


I did that on the 1st attempt and felt it RIGHT in my RC hence failure!!!! I think if I do a bit of power stuff at the end of the year then I will change my grip and practice like that but whilst my main focus is BB at the moment I'll keep the wider grip as that is my ultimate goal.


----------



## dmcc

Ah ok - makes sense as (let's face it) the injury will vary from person to person.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Ah ok - makes sense as (let's face it) the injury will vary from person to person.


Lesson learned today - changing grip on your heaviest lift is possibly not the right fcking time to do it lol!

It is however bizarre that flat bench does not aggrevate RC problem...I always knew I was 'special'  but I have yet to reach the status of 'demic' as acheived by my esteemed training partner of today:whistling:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Mon - chest & bi Hits
> 
> Tues - Shoulders & calves
> 
> Wed - Legs
> 
> Thurs - Off
> 
> Fri - Back & Tri
> 
> Sat - Off
> 
> Sun - Shoulders/Calves
> 
> Tues - Chest & Bi
> 
> Thurs - Legs
> 
> Fri - Shoulder/Calves
> 
> Sat - Back/Tri
> 
> Sun Off
> 
> Etc


Why not swap Tues-shoulders with Wed-Legs? It gives the shoulders a day rest. :innocent:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Why not swap Tues-shoulders with Wed-Legs? It gives the shoulders a day rest. :innocent:


Because the main focus is to keep the main training sessions with Paul and on this day for my shoulders it will be mainly rears and side lats as fronts have already been used on chest! I have been throwing shoulders in on 'off' days for a few weeks every 4/5 days for a couple of weeks and this tues will just be a continuem of this 4/5 day cycle. Last shoulders and calves was Friday so Tues is 4 days - if I left it til Thursday it would be 6 days and that is defeating the idea of blitzing delts every 4 days which is what we decided to do for my delts as my shoulder training has been restricted!


----------



## d4ead

hey tan still not got a computer or internet so havnt been in as much as id like.

hope your keeping well and training hard.

whats happened to rob???


----------



## M_at

Rob is still around - he's on Facebook. You'll find him in my friends list


----------



## d4ead

i will hunt him out my deadlifting master


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> hey tan still not got a computer or internet so havnt been in as much as id like.
> 
> hope your keeping well and training hard.
> 
> whats happened to rob???


Yeah I'm good Petal!!!! Hope all is well with you! I think Rob has discovered himself a social life....



M_at said:


> Rob is still around - he's on Facebook. You'll find him in my friends list


...he was in today....very briefly:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Training

-

Supersetted Shoulders & Calves

Reverse Incline Bench Cables with Leg Press Toe Press

Rope Face Pulls with Standing Calves

Side Lateral with Side Partials with Single Leg DB Raise

Plate Upright Row with Trap Machine Calf Raises

I have also now discovered how to download TV series onto my new Ipod....which is just the most fcking amazing piece of kit so I watch 30 mins worth of Misfits doing cardio.....

How can the invent such things and still not be able to find Bin Laden????????????


----------



## dmcc

Special? One word for it... :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Special? One word for it... :lol:


 :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2: :001_tt2:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> How can the invent such things and still not be able to find Bin Laden????????????


Because in order to have war you need an enemy. If they find the enemy there will be no war.

Now you have to ask who profits from war...lol :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Because in order to have war you need an enemy. If they find the enemy there will be no war.
> 
> Now you have to ask who profits from war...lol :whistling:


But surely these conflicts aren't about money and power????? :innocent:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> But surely these conflicts aren't about money and power????? :innocent:


Try not to clutter up the issues with the facts.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Try not to clutter up the issues with the facts.


Silly me!!!!!! :cool2:

Legs....

*BB Squats*

*
**3 x warm ups*

*
100kg x 6*

*
90kg x 8*

*
**Leg Press*

*
**3 x warm up*

*
445kg x 6 x 2*

*
**Hack Squat*

*
**2 x warm up*

*
60kg x 8,6*

*
**Squat Machine*

*
**1 x warm up*

*
150kg x 8,8*

*
**Lying Ham Curl*

*
**3 x warm up*

*
50lb x 6,6*

*
**Seated Ham Curl*

*
**2 x warm up*

*
100lb x 8,6*

*
**SLDL*

*
**3 x warm up*

*
80kg x 8*

*
90kg x 6*

*
*

*
*That was pretty much it! Tough and fun! Love doing legs!


----------



## Leiela

ElfinTan said:


> Silly me!!!!!! :cool2:
> 
> Legs....
> 
> *BB Squats*
> 
> *3 x warm ups*
> 
> *100kg x 6*
> 
> *90kg x 8*
> 
> *Leg Press*
> 
> *3 x warm up*
> 
> *445kg x 6 x 2*
> 
> *Hack Squat*
> 
> *2 x warm up*
> 
> *60kg x 8,6*
> 
> *Squat Machine*
> 
> *1 x warm up*
> 
> *150kg x 8,8*
> 
> *Lying Ham Curl*
> 
> *3 x warm up*
> 
> *50lb x 6,6*
> 
> *Seated Ham Curl*
> 
> *2 x warm up*
> 
> *100lb x 8,6*
> 
> *SLDL*
> 
> *3 x warm up*
> 
> *80kg x 8*
> 
> *90kg x 6*
> 
> That was pretty much it! Tough and fun! Love doing legs!


Oooh i love doing legs too.. my fav by far


----------



## ElfinTan

Leiela said:


> Oooh i love doing legs too.. my fav by far


 :thumb:


----------



## M_at

7 excercise?

I only managed 2 today :lol:


----------



## dmcc

7 exercises sounds awfully like bodybuilding to me. Powerlifters can't count above 3.


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> 7 excercise?
> 
> I only managed 2 today :lol:





dmcc said:


> 7 exercises sounds awfully like bodybuilding to me. Powerlifters can't count above 3.


....and you get to eat loads of chocolate and stuff....one comp I tell you! Just the one then it's fcking powerlifting for this awd burd Although I may not pass the drugs tests:whistling:


----------



## M_at

Nah I'm the only **** smelling natty beta powerlifter around these parts - you go and lift with the Alphas over there :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> Nah I'm the only **** smelling natty beta powerlifter around these parts - you go and lift with the Alphas over there :lol:


But I like you guys better I won't pee in the corner....promise x


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> ....and you get to eat loads of chocolate and stuff....one comp I tell you! Just the one then it's fcking powerlifting for this awd burd *Although I may not pass the drugs tests* :whistling:


Really what makes you say that??? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Really what makes you say that??? :whistling:


Excess use of Vick's nasal spray!


----------



## Leiela

ElfinTan said:


> Excess use of Vick's nasal spray!


damn if it's not one thing the nasal spray get's you.


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Excess use of Vick's nasal spray!


Phew thank gawd for that thought you were gonna say Special K  x


----------



## ElfinTan

Leiela said:


> damn if it's not one thing the nasal spray get's you.


And Vick really isn't one to share! :whistling:



Linny said:


> Phew thank gawd for that thought you were gonna say Special K  x


Only the brekki bars

Back and tri's in brief! (I have to say I'm kinda getting a bit bored with the old journal keeping malarky...just really same old same old! I'm not one to put the ins and outs of every fcking detail of my life and it must be a boring read...blah blah...lifted blah blah....trained blah blah lifted again....you get the idea! So if I disapear for a while don't miss me too much lol)

Chins - 8 5 3

Lat Pull Downs - 135lb x 8 x 3

Rack Pulls - 100kg x 10 x 3

Hammer Rows - 60kg x 6 x 3

SALPD - 50lb x 10,8,8

OH Plate Extension 15kg x 12 x 3

Tri Bar on Incline - 20kg x 8,8,6

Tri Press Down - 50lb x 10,10,8

Weigh in 74kg

Blah blah blah!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> So if I disapear for a while don't miss me too much lol


wingers world just got a little grayer. :crying:


----------



## Joshua

ElfinTan said:


> ...Back and tri's in brief! (I have to say I'm kinda getting a bit bored with the old journal keeping malarky...just really same old same old! I'm not one to put the ins and outs of every fcking detail of my life and it must be a boring read...blah blah...lifted blah blah....trained blah blah lifted again....you get the idea! So if I disapear for a while don't miss me too much lol)...


I understand what you are saying with it being a bit of a chore Tan, but if you are seriously thinking about stopping the logging (I am crap at telling the difference between serious and sarcasm sorry), what about logging on a weekly basis, just to summarise what is going on. There are a few mates of mine on stateside boards who have done this, and I am thinking about moving towards that direction myself.

All the best,

J


----------



## Linny

Fab workout my delts are still on fire :thumb: xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Joshua said:


> I understand what you are saying with it being a bit of a chore Tan, but if you are seriously thinking about stopping the logging (I am crap at telling the difference between serious and sarcasm sorry), what about logging on a weekly basis, just to summarise what is going on. There are a few mates of mine on stateside boards who have done this, and I am thinking about moving towards that direction myself.
> 
> All the best,
> 
> J


J - it's not so much a chore as I just feel there isn't much interesting happening training wise and not sure if it's an 'interesting read' if that makes sense? I'm not scientific like you (meant in a nice way x) or bubbly like most of the lasses...it really is just reps and sets...with the odd perve off Winger:cool: which adds a bit of fun lol. Weekly updates would be good but no way would I remember what I did the day before never mind a whole week ago lol.



Linny said:


> Fab workout my delts are still on fire :thumb: xxx


Yeah it was a good one. I might see how I go on chucking in some BB press at the end - just the bar, as was really suprised that they didn't twinge at all. But like I said I think not being able to press has been a blessing in disguise as I feel my delts are almost starting to pop lol. Think we may be up next Sunday too. We've decided to keep saturday as our official 'day off'.


----------



## winger

Did someone ring?

Tan if you weren't so pretty, smart and funny I wouldn't be the stalker that I am today!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Did someone ring?
> 
> Tan if you weren't so pretty, smart and funny I wouldn't be the stalker that I am today!


I bet you say that to all your Stalkettes you smooth talker!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah! Posing music picked and basic routine coming together....am only 33 weeks out!!!!

What can I say I like to be prepared lol


----------



## dmcc

Stonking choon?


----------



## hackskii

33 weeks out?

You are starting way earlier then the men.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Stonking choon?


Not really stonking but has awee kick to it



hackskii said:


> 33 weeks out?
> 
> You are starting way earlier then the men.


Only with posing preperation and routine.....then less to worry about when dieting and will only have to fine tune as we come in. Diet will start 20 weeks out, coincidentatliy on the same day as Mr G! Oh fun to be had by all:whistling: His won't be a 20 weeker though, more like 14 I think!


----------



## winger

Another stalker fly by with a ditty bump as well!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Another stalker fly by with a ditty bump as well!


 :bounce: <<<<<<< Ditty bump!

30 mins count down to leg session!!!!!!!!! :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

....

Rep - 8-12

Seated Ham Curl SS Squats x 4

70, 80, 90, 100lb / 50kg, 60kg, 70kg,70kg

Leg Press SS Lying Hams x 4

245kg, 295kg, 345kg 345kg/ 30lb, 40lb, 50lb,50lb

Hack Squat SS SLDL x 3

40kg,40kg,40kg/ 40kg,60kg,60kg

Good craic doing legs today as there was a few of us (not all training together) so it was good fun!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Yeah it was a good one. I might see how I go on chucking in some BB press at the end - just the bar, as was really suprised that they didn't twinge at all. But like I said I think not being able to press has been a blessing in disguise as I feel my delts are almost starting to pop lol. Think we may be up next Sunday too. We've decided to keep saturday as our official 'day off'.


Thanks for spotting the shoulder thang on the BB press, may be a good thing to keep my legs staggered after all to stop it dropping :thumbup1:

I'm not surprised your delts are poppin with them bleadin partials jeez lol but you know I'll keep em in coz I'm as sick as you :laugh:

x


----------



## rodrigo

great to read your leg workouts tan , kick a$$ rickett poundin legs


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Thanks for spotting the shoulder thang on the BB press, may be a good thing to keep my legs staggered after all to stop it dropping :thumbup1:
> 
> I'm not surprised your delts are poppin with them bleadin partials jeez lol but you know I'll keep em in coz I'm as sick as you :laugh:
> 
> x


I'd stick to dumbells if I was you for pressing to make sure your dominant side doesn't over compensate. I tld you I aint pressed for ages and it's certainly not harmed my shoulders.



rodrigo said:


> great to read your leg workouts tan , kick a$$ rickett poundin legs


Love legs Bambi WILL have quads lol!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey tan 

i understand your viewpoint on the journo, same with me... i'm wading into PCT and as such the big lifts aren't there and the tales of clinging onto what you have is not much of a read lol.

something i might dabble with, weekly updates opposed to daily.

its like the quiet after the storm lol...all clear n nothin to report guv'


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> hey tan
> 
> i understand your viewpoint on the journo, same with me... i'm wading into PCT and as such the big lifts aren't there and the tales of clinging onto what you have is not much of a read lol.
> 
> something i might dabble with, weekly updates opposed to daily.
> 
> its like the quiet after the storm lol...all clear n nothin to report guv'


Yup....that's kind of the way it feels at the moment....sometimes can't get in for the tumble weeds lol. Training is all going to plan and am quietly happy with progress as everything is pretty much where it should be, sessions are tough enough and serving their purpose....just not really an exctitng read lol....


----------



## Dawn

let's just keep the smut going then at least


----------



## ElfinTan

For some reason this journal never got a smutty as its MT counterpart...although I was never stalked on MT...unless Fat Pete counts?

The comment -

Of all the women I have never slept with, you are my favourite - just has to be one of my all time favourite non chat up lines lol!

Trained back and tris - back was all variations of cable stuff and tri involved bedning and straightening arms whilst hands held weights

Tonight we are off to see one of our favourite musicians....at a gig in someones front room! Don't know the people but they have accoustic gigs in their house....should be interesting as long as they don't think we are there to rob them when we troll up on the doorstep lol! :innocent:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> For some reason this journal never got a smutty as its MT counterpart...although I was never stalked on MT..


That's because if anyone gets out of line winger will put the smack down on them! :beer:


----------



## d4ead

Odd I seem to remember tan putting the smackdown on you, whenever you get outa line ;p


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Odd I seem to remember tan putting the smackdown on you, whenever you get outa line ;p


Hey give a guy a break, I tried to sound tough.


----------



## ElfinTan

Some day's are just NOT good days! Onwards and upwards and all that! :cool2:


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Some day's are just NOT good days! Onwards and upwards and all that! :cool2:


I disagree, any day I have air in my lungs is a good day!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I disagree, any day I have air in my lungs is a good day!


Just unfortunate that others will use the air in their lungs spouting sh*te! :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Chest n Bi's

*Flat BB Bench*

*
**50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 6*

*
**Decline BB Bench*

*
**60kg x 8,8,8*

*
**Iso Hammer Press*

*
**40kg x 12,12,12*

*
**DB Pullover*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 10*

*
45lb x 8*

*
**Press Ups*

*
**2 x 12 *

*
**BB Curls*

*
**15kg (on small bar) x 10*

*
20kg x 10*

*
25kg x 8*

*
**DB Hammer Curls*

*
**25lb x 10*

*
30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 5 drop 25lb x 10*

*
**Con Curls*

*
**25lb x 8 x 2*

*
*

*
*Basic and funtional. Not training tomorrow as am getting new ink....can't wait! :thumb:


----------



## M_at

Argh so much volume! :lol:


----------



## d4ead

Stuff the volume I wanna see a pic of the new ink!


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> Argh so much volume! :lol:


TSK!!!! You're such a girlie powerlifter now!



d4ead said:


> Stuff the volume I wanna see a pic of the new ink!


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

I'll try to update the whole process on facefck


----------



## rodrigo

drive by stalker TAN hope all is well in the camp,the trainin is anyway by the look of it and those guns are intimidating TAN puit those down FFS


----------



## Incredible Bulk

look forward to seeing your latest addition tan, i showed my missus your leg/back tattoo and she loved it


----------



## ElfinTan

rodrigo said:


> drive by stalker TAN hope all is well in the camp,the trainin is anyway by the look of it and those guns are intimidating TAN puit those down FFS


Training is good, there are some new fatty pics on my profile page....rather chunky hahahaha to say the least!



Incredible Bulk said:


> look forward to seeing your latest addition tan, i showed my missus your leg/back tattoo and she loved it


Same gal doing this one!


----------



## ElfinTan

New Ink

My son is called Al Jawaad and one of the meaning is 'the horse'. Daughter is called Rhihana 'perfume of paradise', so new tatt is symbolic of them. Cherry blossom represents feminine strength and transience!

Today we only had time for the outline which took best part of 4 hours, next session in 4 weeks!


----------



## ElfinTan

Pics way too small wil take more tomorrow but now is bed time!


----------



## d4ead

Awesome sweety.


----------



## winger

Nice avatar size pics Tan. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Will get some proper pics up asap....they are rubbish!

Legs today - high rep blast. Short, sharp shock!

After warm up -

Leg press 195kg x 60

minute rest

Leg Extension 60lb, 40lb, 20lb triple drop set

minute

BB Squat 60kg x 11 - number 12 went down....and stayed there!

minute

Sissy Squat x 12ish

min

Seated Ham Curl

80lb x 40

min

lying ham

30lb x 10,8

BB SLDL

40kg x 12

50kg x 10

25 mins and done!


----------



## ElfinTan

Don't ask.....


----------



## Ak_88

And i thought chunkster was a slavedriver, my leg session took at least 3 times the length of yours!

Tidy stuff as always mukks, liking the ink too :thumb:


----------



## hackskii

Mr. George looks really good.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Mr. George looks really good.


I second that! He is so ripped, that is super impressive.

I thought he had lots of tats, but I only really see one, weird!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> And i thought chunkster was a slavedriver, my leg session took at least 3 times the length of yours!
> 
> Tidy stuff as always mukks, liking the ink too :thumb:


I know I am such a lightweight! 



hackskii said:


> Mr. George looks really good.





winger said:


> I second that! He is so ripped, that is super impressive.
> 
> I thought he had lots of tats, but I only really see one, weird!


Cheers guys! It's a photo from a couple of years ago so the back piece tatt isn't there but all the others are! Tan the tanner works magic! This photo was posted on another forum and there was a comment about a mark on his lat?????????????? Looks like a drip of sweat but WTF. Reason for posting in here was I couldn't remember how to post a photo link from a webpage...so had a practice in here lol!

He is a mighty fine looking chap tho I have to say! Will be nice the see him come up with the goods at the 202 this year on stage with guys practically half his age. He has teamed up with Neil Hill so it will be interesting to see what that combination will bring!


----------



## ElfinTan

Miss Molly said:


> Oh...your making me pine for my new tattoo now! I'm dying to see a close up of your new ink...it looks gorgeous. Really liking the septum piercing on Mr Tan too! He got 'em anywhere else? :whistling: :lol: xxx


 Only the ones you can see Hun! 

Well today I had my 1st 'fat' day in about 5 months...well it was more a fat fcker couple of hours really....must be hormones or something. Paul filmed me training back and I just look like Mrs Fcking Blobby...but only 6 weeks to go until controlled starvation so bllx to it!

Workout was basic - lat pulls downs, low pulley rows, rack pulls and DB Rows for back and OH extensions, close grip SM press and press downs for tri's.

This weekend will be spent at Manchester Tattoo Convention where I have doing some 'Charidee' work for TIT4TAT which is a charity that is raising money for tattoo equipment that is needed for breast reconstructive surgery following a mastectomy....hence the name!


----------



## d4ead

hubby looks super awesome.

mark on lat looks more like a error in processing to me then a real mark but shesh who cares...

well done on teh charity work hon, the world needs givers like you.

ps. why not just show him off at every opertunity, fail to see the need for an excuse to post pics like that... pmsl


----------



## winger

As good as PG looks, I think Tan looks better!


----------



## d4ead

yeh yeh we all know your reasons wingman... tut tut


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Had a great weekend! Wonderfully weird people for company who were also exceedlingly generous. We won't have the total for a few days though when it's all been counted up!

Anyway here's a couple of better tatt pics....not much better tho lol!





































We got some great wall art work too....and other bits and pieces!


----------



## d4ead

yup look super dooper awesome babes


----------



## ElfinTan

Will be when it's done!


----------



## robisco11

First time looking here for months and I see tattoos.....tattoos everywhere! Very nice though


----------



## ElfinTan

I've been in tattoo heaven all weekend!

I also have a wee bit of a crush on Ritchie The Barber from Hollywood!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> Had a great weekend! Wonderfully weird people for company who were also exceedlingly generous. We won't have the total for a few days though when it's all been counted up!
> 
> Anyway here's a couple of better tatt pics....not much better tho lol!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We got some great wall art work too....and other bits and pieces!


WOW phenomenal tat's Tan :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> WOW phenomenal tat's Tan :thumbup1:


I bet you say that to all the butch girls:whistling:

Ritchie The Barber -


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> I bet you say that to all the butch girls:whistling:


 :lol: :lol: normally it's sh1t I love your sweep, but your tat's are very nice and arty so had to comment


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> :lol: :lol: normally it's sh1t I love your sweep, but your tat's are very nice and arty so had to comment


 :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Quick delt blitz today! Even did a bit of light pressing with no probs so happy days!

*
Reverse Pec Dec*

30lb x 15

40lb x 12

50lb x 10

60lb x 5 drop 40lb x 5

*Incline Reverse Cables*

*
*20lb x 15 x 3

*DB Side Laterals*

*
*25kb x 12

30lb x 10,8,8

*Plate Upright Row*

*
*20kg x 15 x 3

*Standing Shoulder Press on SM*

*
*Bar x 15

+10 x 10 x 3


----------



## d4ead

good god rob mad an appearance, i shocked.

didnt bother posting in his own journal though. does he even still train?


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> good god rob mad an appearance, i shocked.
> 
> didnt bother posting in his own journal though. does he even still train?


yes the Scarlet Harlet was in today....I sawed him wiv me own eyes Guv! :cool2:


----------



## robisco11

haha of course i still train!! Posts in journal now up


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> haha of course i still train!! Posts in journal now up


Almost becoming a regular thing again:whistling:

Chest and bi's on the agenda today. On me Jack Jones yetafckinggain!!! Althoug Spam and James have said they will join me for legs tomorrow....but probably only for half the session!:laugh: but hey 3 is a good number to keep things moving with enough rest!

*Decline Machine Press* with handle attachment, prefered this as this machine tends to really hit my bi's on the negative. Attachment took the grip wider and supinated...happy days! It's still an ego killer of a machine!

*30lb x 12*

*
40lb x 10*

*
60lb x 8,8*

*
**Flat BB Bench*

*
**30kg x 12*

*
50kg x 10*

*
60kg x 8,8*

*
**Flat Iso Press*

*
**40kg x 15 x 3*

*
**Cable Xovers*

*
**30lb x 12*

*
40lb x 10,10*

*
**BB Curl*

*
**22kg x 10*

*
27kg x 10,10*

*
**DB Curl*

*
**25lb x 10 (together)*

*
30lb x 10 (alternate)*

*
35lb x 10 (alternate hammer)*

*
40lb x 6 (alternate hammer) drop 25lb x 6 (together)*

*
**Inso Machine Con Curls*

*
**20kg x 10 x 3*

*
*

*
*Had a realisation today that diet commences in just under 6 weeks so I will be sitting down soon and looking at prep plan construction. All exciting stuff. I've been practising posing on a regular basis because I want to make sure that I have the basic nailed...which I still haven't lol but it is getting much better and as we get leaner it will be easier to be more specific. Well that is about it.


----------



## robisco11

IM IN FOR LEGS!!!! AND I MEAN BUISNESS HENCE THE CAPS!!! GRRRRH


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> IM IN FOR LEGS!!!! AND I MEAN BUISNESS HENCE THE CAPS!!! GRRRRH


If there is 4 of us then we will need to split it otherwise it will take too long! Or just do a kind of staggered start.


----------



## robisco11

I'll just oversee procedings...make sure your all working hard enough!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> I'll just oversee procedings...make sure your all working hard enough!!!


Pu55y!


----------



## robisco11

A man of my determination takes that word as a challlenge!! Dont make me take that gym hero of the week crown!!


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> A man of my determination takes that word as a challlenge!! Dont make me take that gym hero of the week crown!!


Hahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I think the gaunlet has been thrown....and you will be pleased to hear that *most* of the working sets are not above 8 reps:whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

Wheres the fun in that then Tan?? :thumb:

Rob i'm training legs today too, get your **** down to Norwich :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Wheres the fun in that then Tan?? :thumb:


You have no idea how much fun!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Trained legs...it took too long as there was 4 of us but I can safely say the 'etro's kicked ass:thumb:

Working Sets were -

Squats - 90kg x 6 (good spotting off Rob) 80kg x 6

Leg Press - 345kg x 8 395kg x 8

Hack Squat - 60kg x 8,8

Squat Machine - 150kg x 8,8

Lying Ham - 50lb x 8,6

Seated Ham - 100lb x 8, 120lb x 6

DB SLDL - 90lbers x 6,6

Good laugh with Rob, Pam and James especially Pam's motivation for Rob saying ' James did it!!!!!!!'....just class!


----------



## M_at

Gah! Volume again!


----------



## robisco11

Could I have my legs back please?


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Could I have my legs back please?


They might be under the leg press with James' willy!


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah....our toned figure girl is looking mighty good too and still 9 weeks out:thumb: really chuffed with her progress especially as she has pulled it back after being so ill!


----------



## M_at

ElfinTan said:


> Oh yeah....our toned figure girl is looking mighty good too and still 9 weeks out:thumb: really chuffed with her progress especially as she has pulled it back after being so ill!


When was Rob ill? :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> When was Rob ill? :lol:


Luuuurve sickness I think! :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

haha

being shagged to near death is a serious illness.


----------



## robisco11

M_at said:


> When was Rob ill?


 :lol:



ElfinTan said:


> Luuuurve sickness I think! :whistling:


 :tongue:



d4ead said:


> haha
> 
> being shagged to near death is a serious illness.


 :bounce:


----------



## d4ead

shesh your supposed to rep the funny comments not quote them


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> shesh your supposed to rep the funny comments not quote them


Reps??????what are they? :whistling:


----------



## robisco11

Reps are below moi


----------



## ElfinTan

robisco11 said:


> Reps are below moi


Well....you did lift more than James! :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

maybe i should give him a pity rep just for crawling back..


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> maybe i should give him a pity rep just for crawling back..


Don't fall into his trap....bloody devious that one is I'lm telling ya! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Trained shoulders and back today with Mr G at Evo. Good session and a, pleased with how the old boulders are coming on. Even managed some light BB shoulder press today @ 30kg with no RC twinges. Looks like the smart training for injury is paying off!

I have however just had to do a fcking ridiculous amount of paper work for 1 training session for my case studies for my PT qualification. It has taken me 90mins to do the paperwork and I still have a few things to fill in at the gym tomorrow.....it really is so excessive. I'm talking 8 forms for 1 workout!!!!!!! If we employed someone and they dragged out 8 different sheets of paper to do one session for a client they would be right out of the door before they could even say 'Core stability'!!!!!!!!!! I must however try to keep my trap shut and just do it....the course is free and I get a piece of paper at the end of it....people like pieces of paper!


----------



## Ak_88

Trade you 8 pieces of paper for 10 pieces of paper on hand and wrist anatomy?

MSc courses rock :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Trade you 8 pieces of paper for 10 pieces of paper on hand and wrist anatomy?
> 
> MSc courses rock :whistling:


Not if you have to write it 24 times in the next 12 weeks!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## winger

That is why I love you, brains and brawn, now the whining stuff I can turn a blind eye too, just as long as you don't do it again. :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

I can't spell and struggle with numbers so I'm I'm out.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> That is why I love you, brains and brawn, now the whining stuff I can turn a blind eye too, just as long as you don't do it again. :whistling:


You're right....I don't do the 'Oh woe is me' very well....or very often! It's just annoyinh more than anything else and i am quite precious about my time and this is feeling like a BIG waste of it. I've worked out to do one programm for one single session, execute it and do the paperwork takes about 4 hours????????? So theoretically in a normal working day you could only have 2 clients....one is thinking this may not be the most economic or efficient way of doing things! It will however show and the end on 12 weeks that I am sh*thot and drawing stretching stickmen and filling in forms....obviously the qualities of an awesome PT....please line up i am taking bookings now! 

.....sorry must dash I have to perfect my Lowryesk sketching skills!


----------



## ElfinTan

Managed to leave my sketchbook long enough to train chest with Mr G and Shabba. Good session and felt pretty strong for a wee lass.

*Iso Flat Chest Press*

*
**20kg x 12*

*
50kg x 8*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 8*

*
**Decline BB Press*

*
**40kg x 10*

*
50kg x 8*

*
60kg x 8*

*
70kg x 7*

*
**Flat BB Press*

*
**40kg x 8*

*
50kg x 8*

*
60kg x 8*

*
**Cable X's*

*
**30lb x 10*

*
40lb x 8 x 2*

*
*

*
*Again no RC problems but still not going to risk any DB pressing or flies as I don't want to be set back again.

:rockon:


----------



## winger

60kg x 8 strong!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> 60kg x 8 strong!


Felt very strong today...and that was 3rd exercise....hmmm I may just make the 100kg by the end of the year! I am hoping to be able to have time to jump in to the bench Master Class with WR holder Emma James at the seminar on Saturday and pick up some tips.....she did tell me that up to 100kg is strength then it's all technique...so theoretically I'm only 20kg off her 180kg wolrd record lol!


----------



## ElfinTan

Blasted arm today...pretty strong but no heroics!

Also came to the conclusion that no matter what you do and how good your intentions are some cvnt will always want to pi$$ on ya chips!


----------



## dmcc

It took you till now to realise that?


----------



## Ak_88

But then you can come online and realise that for every miserable fcuker you've got 100 of us grateful muckas :thumb:


----------



## M_at

The lesson to learn is how to recognise them and ignore them to allow you to continue to celebrate your successes.

And when I've learn that I'll be bloody happy :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> It took you till now to realise that?


What can I say I am a glass half full kinda gal!



Ak_88 said:


> But then you can come online and realise that for every miserable fcuker you've got 100 of us grateful muckas :thumb:


Aye...can't beat a good old Mukka x:blush:


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> The lesson to learn is how to recognise them and ignore them to allow you to continue to celebrate your successes.
> 
> And when I've learn that I'll be bloody happy :lol:


Oh I can recognise a full frontal attack.....it's the faceless snipers that have got the bllx to face you...but what goes around comes around xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

On a happier note we are on page 202.....and I will be at several IFBB 202 Shows this year with my scrummy and simply marvelous husband! :thumb:


----------



## dmcc

Rub it in, why dontcha? :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Rub it in, why dontcha? :lol:


I think Matt may have something to say about that:whistling:


----------



## winger

Tan you have the looks the build the smarts and the hubby, why even spend your time addressing the less fortunate?

Tan, you are the bees knees. :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Tan you have the looks the build the smarts and the hubby, why even spend your time addressing the less fortunate?
> 
> Tan, you are the bees knees. :thumbup1:


Valid point! :thumb: Fckem!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

ElfinTan said:


> On a happier note we are on page 202.....and I will be at several IFBB 202 Shows this year with my scrummy and simply marvelous husband! :thumb:


i am riddled with jealousy :cursing:

not the PG part...the 202 shows you're attending!! :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> i am riddled with jealousy :cursing:
> 
> not the PG part...the 202 shows you're attending!! :laugh:


I know I am superduper excited! I will also be wirnessing Mr Khans pro debut as I believe he may be doing the same shows but not sure! And all the inspiration while I diet for my 1st show.....talk about fun!!!!!!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Valid point! :thumb: Fckem!


:laugh::laugh: fck em outa town (less hassle:cool2: :lol: :lol x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> :laugh::laugh: fck em outa town (less hassle:cool2: :lol: :lol x


 :thumb:


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Felt very strong today...and that was 3rd exercise....hmmm I may just make the 100kg by the end of the year! I am hoping to be able to have time to jump in to the bench Master Class with WR holder Emma James at the seminar on Saturday and pick up some tips.....she did tell me that up to 100kg is strength then it's all technique...so theoretically I'm only 20kg off her 180kg wolrd record lol!


Do it!!! I'll be needing all the tips I can get lol!!! :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Do it!!! I'll be needing all the tips I can get lol!!! :laugh:


I thought you were deadlifting?????? No probs if you wanna swap tho as there is a place!


----------



## Beklet

Yay thanks for today - you and Mr G - it rocked! I'm gonna be such a cripple tomorrow!! :lol: :lol: :lol: x


----------



## RACK

Hi Tan, thanks to you and Paul for letting me pop in to see Pscarb after the seminar and for the warm welcome.

Awesome ink work too


----------



## ElfinTan

RACK said:


> Hi Tan, thanks to you and Paul for letting me pop in to see Pscarb after the seminar and for the warm welcome.
> 
> Awesome ink work too


Hey you are welcome Sweetie!

I sorry we didn't get to have a wee chat...head was a bit mashed by the end of the day lol. But I believe you are only and hour away so you are more than welcome to pop over and come and train or go through some posing practice with Mr G sometime!


----------



## RACK

I saw you were busy so thought it best to leave it at a quick hello 

Oooooo, I'll defo be over for a training session at some point. I walked in and just thought "I wish I could get here on my lunch time to train!"

Thanks again


----------



## ElfinTan

RACK said:


> I saw you were busy so thought it best to leave it at a quick hello
> 
> Oooooo, I'll defo be over for a training session at some point. I walked in and just thought "I wish I could get here on my lunch time to train!"
> 
> Thanks again


Long lunch Just let us know when you wanna come over...I am a training whore and can generally keep up with the boys but go easy on me :whistling: x


----------



## ElfinTan

BTW - new bench PB of 80kg x 2....and felt easy! Massive thanks to Emma James for that!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> BTW - new bench PB of 80kg x 2....and felt easy! Massive thanks to Emma James for that!


Congrates on your new PB!


----------



## ElfinTan

Thanks Winger!

Well it's sillyo'clock in the morning and after the weekend I've had I really should be tucked up with the bed bugs but it seems not to be so. Might as well catch up properly in here as watch sh8te TV. I don't generally do much waffling in my journal really but I have had an amazing weekend on many different levels. First off the seminar seems to have been a great success which I am really chuffed about. People travelled from all over and it would have been a disaster if they had not thought the seminar was actually worth the trip. It appears it was and we have had some great feedback and also suggestions for the nest one. So that has been good.

I have also learned ALOT this weekend and not just stuff which I will never need again but really relevant and practical things. I am also beginning to feel an emotional and psychological shift. Bizarrely yesterday, in a room full of women some of who really have fcking AMAZING physiques, I did not feel body concious at all, nothing, nada! Not big, not small, not fat and certainly not fcking skinny lol. It just was not even an issue! I only realised this today and fck me it feels empowering! Another thing I have felt all weekend is a kind of calm 'Yeah lets do it' kind of feeling. Really hard to explain, it's like a a strong sense of 'bring it on' but not in the RARRRRRRRR kind of way...FFS now I am waffling but hey it's my journal so I will!

It is generally accepted for women to belittle their achievements rather than acknowledge them, I don't mean big them up and be the big 'I am' but just to accept that what they have done was deserving of a self pat on the back. The benching session that we had with Emma James was amazing and I really was buzzing. She was a superb teacher and head doctor. I obviously bench like a body builder for size but she stripped it right back to basics and taught us the power lifting way. It felt weird and still felt awkward towards the end but less so than at the beginning. Reps were kept low and when she ask on the last set what weight I wanted I said my PB is 80kg for one rep but just put on what you think I don't want to know. She put the weight on and did a small focusing 'head doc' technique and then we set ourselves up and up they went....2 reps...now I will not say they were 'easy' but they went up smooth and strong with no assistance and I had a 3rd in me but Emma said rack it so I did. To be fair I knew we were over 70kg because that was the last set but I was really pleased when I found it was 80kg. And the main point being that all the way through the session I felt able to feel and think 'yeah that was good, that felt good'. Yeah I know I am and uber confident norven burd (gobby nothern burd I think was the phrase x accepted) and perceived as being 'strong' and I know it would be more socially acceptable for me to belittle them and we all have insecurities....even gobby norven ones. But by doing that I deny myself the point of reaching goals and setting new ones. By denying success it only feeds the insecurity. If I can't say well done you did that when you thought you couldn't how can I set myself future targets and believe I can achieve them? If I cannot accept success than how can I avoid failure? If success and achieving a goal is not associated with positive emotions and mental state then what is the point? 'If I bench 90kg I will feel bad?????' REALLY? Not really a driving approach!(May I just say that some of these 'feeling' are clarifying as I type!) I actually had a one to on session with Emma about a month ago and some of the things she told me have literally JUST clicked in to place....so there you go....another thing to add to the weekend.

Right I actually think that by this stage of the post no one else is reading it anyway so I'll fck off....normal 'no rambling' service will resume tomorrow.

T x


----------



## Linny

It's twirly in the morning so I need to come back after strong coffee and re-read BUT the people that matter read your journal the rest are the passers by in the picture.

Emma does some amazing head mending, I will go to see her too!

You are a fantastic woman Mrs G!!! You will achieve your dreams because your a very strong minded strong willed Northern woman who is truly amazing AND I'm so so honoured to have you as my friend, your a star a truly amazing diamond in the world of zirconia's.

Another gobby Northener  xxx


----------



## Ak_88

Sounds like a cracking weekend! :thumb:

One day i'm determined to get up norf for one of these things (obv not this one on account of not being a burd :whistling: ), perhaps once all this learning malarky's out the way!!


----------



## Beklet

And another gobby...er midlander (Derbyshire's almost North isn't it? I've lived in Lancs and Yorks so I think I count.....:laugh: )

I know EXACTLY what you're saying....I hade a minor panic first thing after looking in your widescreen mirror but for the rest of the day, I actually didn't give a stuff....there were people there of all shapes and sizes, each one suited to their sport....

I'm also less stressed about it all and feeling a LOT more positive. It reinforced many niggles I'd had and gave me more confidence in others.

I finally admitted to myself I don't necessarily want to compete as a bodybuilder. Yes, I want to be lean, but I want to be strong. Emma had the most amazing physique - I have no qualms about being big, I just don't want to wobble! So now, I WILL diet to lose bodyfat, but not at the expense of my strength.

After months of doubting myself and thinking I was weak, and not progressing, I've had a big kick up the bum and proved actually I'm not that weak at all

THe benching was fab, and for one who wasn't so confident, think I did OK 

I'm sure I'll get some interesting looks when I try that technique on chest day :lol:

Got some top tips from Pscarb re diet too - is one thing to read or see it all written down on a forum but is completely different to talk to someone and get the explanation and rationale behind it. :thumb:

Strangely enough, a couple of people have mentioned maybe I should have a couple of sessions with Emma to sort out my major body dysmorphia issues.... :lol:

Oops sorry will end hijack now!! x


----------



## Dawn

And here's another gob****e norvern burd:thumb:

Emma is certainly one positive and striking lady. I am now down in her books as being the first one she gave body dismorphia but hey I had it all along and didn't realise and now at least it has a label I feel I can do something about it!!

Think you need to waffle more in your journal especially now that you've decided to compete. It's quite opening reading it back 12 months later and realising how you felt as you go through the prep. I read your post to the end so there:tongue:


----------



## Linny

Dawn said:


> And here's another gob****e norvern burd:thumb:
> 
> Emma is certainly one positive and striking lady. I am now down in her books as being the first one she gave body dismorphia but hey I had it all along and didn't realise and now at least it has a label I feel I can do something about it!!
> 
> Think you need to waffle more in your journal especially now that you've decided to compete. It's quite opening reading it back 12 months later and realising how you felt as you go through the prep. I read your post to the end so there:tongue:


Dawn your face was soooo funny when Emma said that and the realisation struck you :laugh: I don't think there will be many people who don't have dismorphia in this game tbh.

I think Tan should waffle more too. I have loved watching the transformation Tan of your mindset, it's very liberating and gives off a positive vibe to the people around you, so thank you :thumb: xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Thanks fellow Gobettes!!!!! I will try to be a tad more waffling but I kind of associate it with whining lol...just need to make sure that it is relevent waffle ;0)

I trained legs on Friday with Mr Scarb and my quads are still a tad twingy. We did his FST/Scarb session of leg extensions, leg press, squat machine, ham curls and walking lunges and I really enjoyed the session but I knew I would as that style of training is right up my street...nice and intense and with some good motivation and small adjustments to technique! Was all good! Kate was awesome and it way a joy to train with her and push her as she was well up for it!

Back yesterday with Mr G was mainly a cable workout as we were both fckt but it felt good and 1st pump I've felt in my back for a while.

Food intake over weekend has been just THE worst for a long time and I have soooo undereaten but back on track and it is defnitely onwards and upwards. I have a long way to go but you know what even Ronnie started somewhere so let's get my party started!!!!!


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> I have also learned ALOT this weekend and not just stuff which I will never need again but really relevant and practical things. I am also beginning to feel an emotional and psychological shift. *Bizarrely yesterday, in a room full of women some of who really have fcking AMAZING physiques, I did not feel body concious at all, nothing, nada! Not big, not small, not fat and certainly not fcking skinny lol.* It just was not even an issue! I only realised this today and fck me it feels empowering!


That happened me a few months ago, and I was just in a room with a friend at the time. But it was like being freed from a prison - the prison of my own mind telling me I was a fat lump. Well I'm not, and I realised that again at the comp I did on the 28th, and again last weekend in the gym. I feel liberated, and appreciate now just what I look like - I am one bloody big man, but in a good way.

I'm so happy you've now seen that in you.



Beklet said:


> I finally admitted to myself I don't necessarily want to compete as a bodybuilder. Yes, I want to be lean, but I want to be strong. Emma had the most amazing physique - I have no qualms about being big, I just don't want to wobble! So now, I WILL diet to lose bodyfat, but not at the expense of my strength.
> 
> After months of doubting myself and thinking I was weak, and not progressing, I've had a big kick up the bum and proved actually I'm not that weak at all


And what have I been saying for about 2 years? :wub:


----------



## Beklet

Yes boss . . I'm a stubborn cow though - you can tell me something till you're blue in the face but i'll only believe it when i see it with my own eyes lol


----------



## dmcc

Bit like me then


----------



## ElfinTan

Darren - yeah it was a good feeling and still is to be fair...kind like surfing the wave at the moment!

Well me and Spamalot aka Pam aka Chubsy are back together training. We both have the same goal so seems daft not to really so we will be a 'training couple' for at least the next 24 weeks:thumb: So Chubsy & Chozza strike again!

*Chest*

*Decline Press Machine with handle attachment.*

*
*30lb x 12

50lb x 10

60lb x 10,8

*Decline BB Press*

*
*40kg x 12

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

*DB Pullover*

*
*35lb x 10

45lb x 10,8

*Hammer Flat Press*

*
*40kg x 10

60kg x 10, 10

*Cable Xovers*

*
*30lb x 10

40lb x 8,8

*Biceps*

*
DB Curls*

*
*25lb x 10 (BL)

30lb x 10 (altenating)

35lb x 10 (alternating - hammer)

45lb x 8 (alternating hammer)

*Preacher Bench Machine*

*
*30lbx 10

40lb x 10

50lb x 8

*Single Arm Low Cable Curl*

*
*40lb x 10

50lb x 10,8

All good!


----------



## M_at

Hugs all round.


----------



## dmcc

Tis a great high - you might need to remind yourself now and again but my god it lasts...


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> Hugs all round.


You are by FAR my favourite robot xxx


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> You are by FAR my favourite robot xxx


Biatch. :cursing:

:wub:


----------



## M_at

But dmcc is my twin - you must like him at least as much!


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Biatch. :cursing:
> 
> :wub:


  !!!!!....can I :ban:myself I wonder! :rolleye:



M_at said:


> But dmcc is my twin - you must like him at least as much!


I think you are one and the same....lets face it I've never seen you both in the same post:cool2:


----------



## dmcc

I can assure you we are completely separate people.

But I luvs ya anyway, cos you're you (and you make amazing cake).


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> I can assure you we are completely separate people.
> 
> But I luvs ya anyway, cos you're you (and you make amazing cake).


Yup...and seems my masterbaking skills save me once again:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Yup...and seems my masterbating skills save me once again:whistling:


 :clap:

*yes I'm having a childish moment :laugh:*


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> :clap:
> 
> *yes I'm having a childish moment :laugh:*


*snigger*


----------



## ElfinTan

Ok we have pretty much 23ish weeks til my and Chuby's 1st comp (saying that I am not sure we are doing the same qualifier and will chat to her about that! Basically Paul's competitions dictate which one I can do but that is not the case for her so we will have a good think about it. Training needs to be reviewed to and even though we will be training together we both have different strengths and weaknesses. Chubsy's legs are REALLY good, nice shape and good muscle mass but they over power her upper half. I am pretty much the opposite and need to fill out my LONG legs, they are not heavily disproportionate to my upper but they could easily get left behind. In fact if we could put my upper with her lower we would look ok lol

So new training will need to keep all this in mind.......


----------



## Ak_88

What you got planned for filling out your pins Tan? It's not like you don't train them hard enough! :whistling:

I've got quads n calves in an hour, thinking of some front/back squat supersets :devil2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> What you got planned for filling out your pins Tan? It's not like you don't train them hard enough! :whistling:
> 
> I've got quads n calves in an hour, thinking of some front/back squat supersets :devil2:


I know Mukka...that is a dilemma I am at a loss as to how I could actually train HARDER or even at more intensity. I have definitely put some chunk on them and think I just need to keep doing what I do and play the time game and be patient. I will probably split quads and hams again for a while. Hams & Back would be a good one for me I think.


----------



## Ak_88

I managed 2 sessions training quads and hams together before splitting them back up again - i just find going so hard on quads that a) putting the mental effort into hams is harder and B) my lower back ain't keen on hip dominant movements for quads and hams in one session.

I've definately beefed out my hams by separating them from quads but i still feel with my stretch armstrong limbs my torso is leaps and bounds ahead of anything past the waist or delts!


----------



## ElfinTan

I like doing both ways to be honest, together and split lol....OMG so many choices! lol


----------



## dmcc

http://www.omnomicon.com/rainbow

Nom nom nom.


----------



## M_at

What did I set off when I sent you that link? :lol:


----------



## dmcc

A desire for the gayest cake in history.


----------



## ElfinTan

OMG - Do you think there are and E's in this? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:










You ladies would sooooooooooooooo not be let into the WI with this one:tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

FFS.....am having a sugar rush just looking at that pic!!!!

Trained shoulders and tri's with Chubz...and it was good!

*Supine Incline Rear Cables*

*
*20lb x 12

30lb x 10.8.8

*Rear Pec Deck*

*
*40lb x 10

50lb x 10

60lb x 8

*DB Partial Side Lats SS DB Side Lats*

*
*40lb x 10 - 25lb x 8 - 3 sets

*Iso Shoulder Press*

*
*40kg x 15 x 3

*Plate OH Extenstions*

*
*15kg x 15 x 3

*Press Down on Lat PD (back up against the frame)*

*
*45lb x 10

60lb x 8,8

*Single Arm Cable Press Down 21's*

*
*20lb x 4 sets (7 x 0verhead extension, 7 x reverse grip press down across the body, 7 x prone grip press straight down)

*EZ Reverse Grip Presses*

*
*50lb x 10 x 3

Had a think about new routine and will be something like this -

Mon - Calves, Hams, Back

Tues - Shoulders & Chest

Wed - Glutes & Abs

Thurs - Calves & Quads

Fri - Shoulders & Arms


----------



## dmcc

Yet it's actually quite low in sugar...

Nice training m'dear. Still on a high from the weekend?


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Yet it's actually quite low in sugar...
> 
> Nice training m'dear. Still on a high from the weekend?


The ingredients are AWEFUL lol!!!!!

You know hun it wasn't even a 'high'....in that euphoric way! More 'aha' than 'tadaaaaaaaa'! Does that make sense? :confused1:


----------



## dmcc

Yes - completely. When it happened to me, it was like barriers being broken down in my mind, and a weight being taken off my shoulders. Not so much a realisation as stopping denying things and accepting them.


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> OMG - Do you think there are and E's in this? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ladies would sooooooooooooooo not be let into the WI with this one:tongue:


omfg I feel high just lookin at it :laugh:


----------



## Beklet

That cake is mental lol I'm going to make mini rainbow cupcakes this weekend now, as I'm going to a party as a Stepford Wife :lol:


----------



## Gumball

Good to see you both the other night Tan.

I sent that dvd to danny so nab it off him when he's done if you or paul want to see it.

Speak soon!


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> That cake is mental lol I'm going to make mini rainbow cupcakes this weekend now, as I'm going to a party as a Stepford Wife :lol:


PICS :thumb: :thumb :



Gumball said:


> Good to see you both the other night Tan.
> 
> I sent that dvd to danny so nab it off him when he's done if you or paul want to see it.
> 
> Speak soon!


Yeah good to see you too and we'll sort out about doing the photos if you're still up for it!


----------



## Beklet

Not a good pic but the inside of the cakes....


----------



## d4ead

god im hungry i really fancy a curry


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Not a good pic but the inside of the cakes....
> 
> View attachment 38518


They are like the 'pastel' versions lol! Tres Stepford wife tho:cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well day 1 of new training. Aew split always takes some getting used to and this one will be no different.

Calves Standing - 5 x 10-20

Seated - 4 x 10 -15

Seated Ham Curls - 4 x 8

DB SLDL - 4 x 8-10

Lying Ham Curls - Scarby 6x10

Box Seated Long Pulley Rows 4 x 10

Hammer Rows - 4 x 8

D Grip Lat PD's - 4 x 6-10

Rope SALPD's 4 x 8-10 - hanging lat stretch between sets


----------



## ElfinTan

Molly - its is simply because I hate doing them and I have always been told to do them 1st so that they actually get done. It's all too easy when they are thrown in at the end to just fush through them because you are already fckt!...well I am after a leg session anyway lol. Seems to just make sense to me to do the 1st...working from the bottom upwards. If something is lagging behind then prioritise it. I am really as guilty as most in that if anything ever gets left out then it is calves lol. Top be fair my poor excuses of calves should get their very own session lol.

It's been a long day, had a good blast on shoulders and arms, tried some new shoulder stuff out, liked one of the exercises but not the other as it hit my traps too much and that is the last thing I need, so one is a keeper but not the other. Did some more stuff on my routine...finding it tough but am probably over thinking things. 20 days until diet starts and have agreed to have pics taken right from the start by Roger Shelley so from fat burd....to hopefully not so fat burd lol. Roger is great and I have no probs posing in front of him and by the time we've finished I may still be a fat burd but my compulsaries will be sh*t hot because one thing Roger can do is get you to pose to suit you!


----------



## winger

Sweet!


----------



## d4ead

very sweet ehh.


----------



## ElfinTan

lol....bit icky today so decided not to train...just kinda bit blah! On a plus side I have changed my posing tune and we got some photos through today that a lass took the other week. They look pretty good, just kinda snaps, some on us own and some together of which apart from our wedding we don't have too many!


----------



## d4ead

hope its nothing to bad sweety. nothing worse then being icky


----------



## Linny

Hope your feeling a little better sweetie  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup....all good again! Fell alseep on the settee, woke up and had some dark chocolate, went to bed listening to audio book on ipod (Precious) and woke up all dandy again! I do seem to have been able to fend off pretty much everything this winter...icky for a day or two then gone again! :thumbup1:

So trained chest - decline machine, flat bench, iso press, cables and even managed some incline DB press without a RC niggle for the 1st time in about 4/5 months. Only went up to 40lbers but not a twinge. Will keep them in last and light as don't want to be tempting fate!

Then this evening had 90 mins tattoo work done....still LOADS to do!


----------



## d4ead

yeh but its the getting it done part thats the most fun.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> yeh but its the getting it done part thats the most fun.


 Yeah I know...I love it lol!

Had a play around with some differentish quad stuff today as was on my own nothing exciting just some split leg hack squats, different footing on leg press, and plate sissy style squats. Then finished off working out daily booty busters circuit! And made a carrot cake....obviously not at the gym:whistling: New routine almost cracked....all going pretty steady really. Weigh in 72.5kg and 17 days until diet starts!


----------



## ElfinTan

I woke up at stupid o'clock this morning and couldn't get back to sleep so got up and had some chicken & PB on ryvita and lay on the settee listening to the end of my audio book ont'ipod....have fallen asleep through the last two chapters twice...did the trick and was back up in bed a couple of hours later but knackered when I got up. Pretty busy all morning with massage and PT clients so decided to just do a blast on shoulders as I was on my own and Tubz has a niggle in her shoulder so resting them for a few weeks...back and hams switched to tomorrow.

*Boulders*

Rear Pec Dec - 30lb/40lb/50lb - 10-15

Rear Cables - 20lb x 10 x 3

Iso Shoulder Press - 40kg x 15, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 8,6

DB Partial Press SS Side Lats

25lb x 12 - 25lb x 6 drop 5kg x 10

30-lb x 12 - 25lb x 5 drop 5kg x 10

35lb x 30 - 35lb partials drop 8kg x 5 drop 5 kg- failure

DB Front Raise

25lb x 8 x 2

The plan is now to finish every workout with

Walking lunges with ankle weights SS 30 reps glute raises SS 20-40kg SLDL

in one direction

Walking lunges SS 30 rep alternate glute raise SS DB sumo squats

in t'other direction

Each length of the gym is 22-24 paces - repeat 4 times

Two weeks and diet starts....better start working out what I'm doing lol! :whistling:


----------



## Ak_88

After *every* workout??

I can lend you some bunz meat if you're that desperate 

I need to get my diet back on track, starts with putting cardio back in, been treading water a bit the last few weeks feeling lost for direction :confused1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> After *every* workout??


Yup every single one.....if this 40 year old butt is getting on stage in duds then I'm gonna make sure it's not down the back of my knees mate!!!!

AHHHH cardio....that is what I am dreading most and I know I will have to put morning cardio in from the start or I will just make a zillion excuses not to do it because I HATE getting up!!!!



Miss Molly said:


> OMG...walking lunges are hard enough as it is!!! I've ended up flat on my face a couple of times and no matter how fit you, you see stars after 'em. Your mad missus, but you'll have the pertest bum in Eccles that's for sure! :lol: xxx


Pass them walnuts As time goes on I will probably increase the intensity by adding weight and increasing butt buster reps!


----------



## ElfinTan

....or it may all just fall apart!


----------



## Ak_88

Join the club, i did my first session today in about 7 weeks :lol: But it was at 7pm instead of am :whistling:

Need to get back into the early stuff though, ain't gonna have time or the inclination to do it in the evening when i'm back up north (well Norwich technically is north of home) :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

The thing is I have LOADS of time to do cardio during the day so am a bit loath to get up early to do it especially with a gym full of cardio equipemtn lol! BUT because it is going to be the hardest thing then I HAVE to do it. It's not even for the fasted bit because I believe that the main thing with cardio is consistency...same time day in day out and just do it. It's kind of a personal hurdle I have to jump.

I am pleased to say no jumping was involved in todays training. Back and hams with Chubz and it was a good session. I prefered doing back before hams...just kinda felt better!

So we did

Lat PD's x 4x 6-15

Close Grip T Bar Rows x 4 x 15

Box Seated Low Cable Rows x 4 10-15

SALPD's + Hanging lat stretch - x 4x 10ish

DB SLDL 4 x 8-12

Hypers SS Seated Ham Curls 4 x 10-12

Lying Ham Curl - Scarby 6

Walking Lunges + Butt busters x 2 - hams and glutes were fried from main session!

Roger Shelly brought some photos in that he took on Sunday of Paul, Danny and Shaun T. Really good ones. Shaun has an awesome physique...pretty much flawless except for some really picky stuff (and I mean splitting hairs but that is the level he is at now). That young man will take the 202 Olympia within the next 3-5 years....he just has 'it'! Really REALLY impressive to see. And a nice chap to boot!


----------



## Ak_88

Lovely stuff - you not DL'ing at the moment though?

I'm gunning for 250 by the close of this year - is making for some 'fun' juggling trying to fit the functional/technical stuff in amongst all this BB fluffy stuff :thumb:


----------



## winger

Bump for butt buster pics. 

What is Shaun T's name?

Tan, are you still going to the Mr. Olympia this year?


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Lovely stuff - you not DL'ing at the moment though?
> 
> I'm gunning for 250 by the close of this year - is making for some 'fun' juggling trying to fit the functional/technical stuff in amongst all this BB fluffy stuff :thumb:


Not deadlifted for ages mate! I find rack pulls and the tbars hit the mid back for thickness better for me and SLDL the lower and glutes. All the wider grip bacle stuff plus the straight arm lat pulls downs seem to be doing the sidth thing and as my back is probably my best body part...if it aint broke and all that lol



winger said:


> Bump for butt buster pics.
> 
> What is Shaun T's name?
> 
> Tan, are you still going to the Mr. Olympia this year?


Aint no butt buster pics.....the only person on this earth that looks elegant doing them is Malika and the rest of us mere mortals looks like spasming donkeys. Shaun T is Shaun Tavernier, he just got his pro card at The Arnolds. If Mr G qualifies for the 202 then we wil be in Vegas....and IF I qualify for the Brit finals I will be 2 weeks out when we go so.......hmmmmm!


----------



## flick161

I appear to have lost your journal elsewhere so thoughtt I'd pop by here and say hi!

17 dys til diet starts eh? Fcuk me that's FLOWN by Tan!

You looked like you'd gained some really nice size and improved your shape when I saw you at the seminar -can't wait to see the final stripped down result!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> The plan is now to finish every workout with
> 
> Walking lunges with ankle weights SS 30 reps glute raises SS 20-40kg SLDL
> 
> in one direction
> 
> Walking lunges SS 30 rep alternate glute raise SS DB sumo squats
> 
> in t'other direction
> 
> Each length of the gym is 22-24 paces - repeat 4 times
> 
> :whistling:


 :blink: ...NUTTER!

That's bad enough on leggie day ...never mind every session :lol:

Just thought would pop in and say hello ^^^^OMG, tis gonna smart a touch that! 

Hope you are both well anyway. Watcha dieting for ? ......which show and what category tan ?


----------



## ElfinTan

flick161 said:


> I appear to have lost your journal elsewhere so thoughtt I'd pop by here and say hi!
> 
> 17 dys til diet starts eh? Fcuk me that's FLOWN by Tan!
> 
> You looked like you'd gained some really nice size and improved your shape when I saw you at the seminar -can't wait to see the final stripped down result!


Hey Chica! I lost my MT journal AGES ago and it's just SOOOOO slow when I go on there that I just click out because I lose my patience lol. Aye the stripped down part will be interesting to say the least....am mos worried about my legs to be honest....strong as feck but hard to put any size on em....will just have to settle for super butt



Jem said:


> :blink: ...NUTTER!
> 
> That's bad enough on leggie day ...never mind every session :lol:
> 
> Just thought would pop in and say hello ^^^^OMG, tis gonna smart a touch that!
> 
> Hope you are both well anyway. Watcha dieting for ? ......which show and what category tan ?


Jem this butt is 40 years old and if it's gonna come out in public I want it in shape! Walking lunges and butt busters will be my friend for 22 weeks at least. We're both dandy! The plan is UKBFF Leics physique. Both me and Pam doing the same one so we should have fun. I figure I may only ever do this once so I am doing a class I feel comfortable with.....me and Pam reckon we're gonna look like The Borrowers though up against the big girls  But fck it....we'll have cracking asses....literally:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah.....trained as well:rolleyes:

We settled on chest and bi's and good it was too!

Decline Machine Press 4 x 6-12

Flat Bench 4 x 8-15

Iso Flat Press 4 x 15

Incline DB Press 3 x 8-12

DB Curls 4 x 10

BB Curls 3 x 10

Con Curls 4 x 8

We have had to share the ankle weights til Pams come next week so did 2 sets BB walking lunges (length of gym) SS butt buster....which are actually getting easier...I now have a wee burn in the buttocks that I plan to keep there for the next 22 weeks!


----------



## winger

I feel compelled to say that Tan's journal is one of the most positive and happy journals I have ever read.

How do you do it sister?

It's like oh joy we did walking lunges...lol WTF?

Are you faking it? Ok really are you semi faking it?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> I feel compelled to say that Tan's journal is one of the most positive and happy journals I have ever read.
> 
> How do you do it sister?
> 
> It's like oh joy we did walking lunges...lol WTF?
> 
> Are you faking it? Ok really are you semi faking it?


Winger I am generally a positive person see the glass as an opportunity to drink! I wouldn't say I am easy to please BUT I have simple needs and am exceptionally fortunate to be living a life I like with people I like and a man I love and understand. What is there not to be positive about? I get fckt off with idiots like anyone else but not with training, I train because first and foremost it's fun and I like it - except calves....fcking hate calves lol. Nowt fake about me Muchacho - what you see is REALLY what you get

Blasted though tri's and calves today, nothing special BUT apart from a serious dislike of training calves I just find them hard to actually hit....everything we did today either got my shins, arch of foot, top of foot....only when I got light, slow down the reps and squeeze at the top and really stretch at the bottom do I then feel it in my calves! So plan is now light reps supersetted with tiptoe barbell walks up and down the gym!!! The most annoying things is Tubz has got awesome calves:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Ak_88

Dunno if you've seen it but James's 3 minute calf routine over on MT has had some good reviews recently, including myself!

Choose whatever calf exercise you want to do. Load it up, 2 seconds down, pause, 2 seconds up per rep, 10 reps, immediately go into unweighted standing calf raises on a platform so you can get the proper dorsiflexion (toes up heels down), 10 reps same tempo, then 10 quick reps on a flat surface.

Repeat 3 times with no rest for uber calf pump and much hobbling! Worth a punt if you're stuck for ideas!


----------



## M_at

winger said:


> I feel compelled to say that Tan's journal is one of the most positive and happy journals I have ever read.
> 
> How do you do it sister?
> 
> It's like oh joy we did walking lunges...lol WTF?
> 
> Are you faking it? Ok really are you semi faking it?


That's because you don't read my journal anymore. :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Dunno if you've seen it but James's 3 minute calf routine over on MT has had some good reviews recently, including myself!
> 
> Choose whatever calf exercise you want to do. Load it up, 2 seconds down, pause, 2 seconds up per rep, 10 reps, immediately go into unweighted standing calf raises on a platform so you can get the proper dorsiflexion (toes up heels down), 10 reps same tempo, then 10 quick reps on a flat surface.
> 
> Repeat 3 times with no rest for uber calf pump and much hobbling! Worth a punt if you're stuck for ideas!


I'll give that one a bash....that sounds like it could work for me! Could mayve fry them off with tippy toeing!



M_at said:


> That's because you don't read my journal anymore. :lol:


Me or Winger??????


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Jem this butt is 40 years old and if it's gonna come out in public I want it in shape! Walking lunges and butt busters will be my friend for 22 weeks at least. We're both dandy! The plan is UKBFF Leics physique. Both me and Pam doing the same one so we should have fun. I figure I may only ever do this once so I am doing a class I feel comfortable with.....me and Pam reckon we're gonna look like The Borrowers though up against the big girls  But fck it....we'll have cracking asses....literally:whistling:


Ah that's excellent news Tan ! Mine's not so far off age wise you know and it is still wobbly so maybe I should have adopted your protocol a while back....Did it today and man, it burns...deffo no grace there I can assure you :lol: I will be checking up to see how you are managing this after every session :confused1: :lol: .

I know a couple of people from my gym competing in that show so will definitely come to support you if I can :thumb:

All the best with the prep - I know you will put your heart and soul into it and bet you'll be looking super dooper and not at all Borroweresque


----------



## Ak_88

ElfinTan said:


> I'll give that one a bash....that sounds like it could work for me! Could mayve fry them off with tippy toeing!


Might take a while to find the right weight but the main idea is to drop it a fair whack each time to make sure you can squeeze out all the reps. For whatever reason the pump feels so much more down the gastroc heads towards the ankle compared to the soleus.

Love em, just need the buggers to start growing so i can see's it :thumb:


----------



## M_at

ElfinTan said:


> Me or Winger??????


Winger. I know you still love me :wub:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Ah that's excellent news Tan ! Mine's not so far off age wise you know and it is still wobbly so maybe I should have adopted your protocol a while back....Did it today and man, it burns...deffo no grace there I can assure you :lol: I will be checking up to see how you are managing this after every session :confused1: :lol: .
> 
> I know a couple of people from my gym competing in that show so will definitely come to support you if I can :thumb:
> 
> All the best with the prep - I know you will put your heart and soul into it and bet you'll be looking super dooper and not at all Borroweresque


Certainly does burn....I'm sure I will be cursing the whole idea when I am low on food but I figure by then it will be routine...here's hoping! I've had our lass Lynds lunging and butt busting in her sleep....on morning cardio - think early morning girl in hoody walking and lunging around a Salford estate just as the 1st scallies are coming out of the shop with a pint of milk and a couple of tinnies in hand - Shameless has nothing on reality:cool: SCATTER! And then after training. She now however doesn't half have some peachy cheeks so get them done Jem! Gonna get me and Pam some Tubz & Chubz tshirts printed!!!



Ak_88 said:


> Might take a while to find the right weight but the main idea is to drop it a fair whack each time to make sure you can squeeze out all the reps. For whatever reason the pump feels so much more down the gastroc heads towards the ankle compared to the soleus.
> 
> Love em, just need the buggers to start growing so i can see's it :thumb:


I have no problem dropping weight on calves hahahahaha!

I have yet to do up n down the stack ala PG though -


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> That's because you don't read my journal anymore. :lol:





M_at said:


> Winger. I know you still love me :wub:


I am on too many journals now...lol

You know I love you more than you could possibly no! xxxooo:beer:


----------



## ElfinTan

Quads - Heavy/Light

Leg Press x 6 - Box Squats x 20 = 4 sets

Hack Slide x 6 - Leg Extensions x 20 = 4 sets

Sissy Squats + 20kg x 50 = 1 set

Walking Lunges + Butt Busters = 2 sets

Off out tonight to a burlesque evening in Lifferpooooool in aid of a charity that I have become involved in. Should be a grand old night!


----------



## ElfinTan

Have had a cracking weekend just doing nice stuff with PG! Friday we drove over to Lifferpool with my sister to the Burlesque night featuring Fanny Divine & Sticky Tuppence and very good they were too. They also had a kinda rockabilly band on who were pretty good. Saturday we went to a Hatton Promotions boxing do to watch my old training partner Mad Max debut in her 1st pro fight....she was actually headline fight and WON! She was awesome and her opponant was certainly not shabby and it was a proper good scrap with both of them landing a few shots but Max was just too strong for the other lass....I can't tell you how massively proud we were of her...are of her! Absolutely inspirational! The venue was...well...interesting....think Rocky meets Shameless and you may get the idea!!! It was sarcasm and pishtaking HEAVEN and we made the most of it:thumb: Today we went to watch Rochdale play rugby...not a bad game but again great company.

One week left until diet starts and I've still not really sorted it but I have a rough idea of my macros...ish 220C 240P 60F. Nice simple numbers! Am pretty ready to get going now as for the 1st time in FORVEVER I am having real downers with the old body...only thing keeping me ticking is knowing it will change soon enough!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> 220C 240P 60F.


880 carbs, 960 protein, 540 fats.

2380 calories, not to sound harsh but don't you think that sounds high?

How much cardio are you plan on doing?


----------



## Linny

Sorry I missed you yesterday sweetie again lol

Don't let the head fck you up, you've done so bloody well to not let the body get to you so far. You know your self it's more anxiety possibly because D-Day is around the corner?

Big hugs chuckle, you know you'll dig deep, JUST ENJOY this final week 

xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> 880 carbs, 960 protein, 540 fats.
> 
> 2380 calories, not to sound harsh but don't you think that sounds high?
> 
> How much cardio are you plan on doing?


No I don't! This is bodybuilding and not slimming world and it is the starting point! I have planned a 20 week diet and am doing 30 mins pre brekki and 30 mins working up to 45mins by the end of week 2 post workout right from day one. I want to keep as much food in for as long as possible! I have actually been advised to start at 3000cals but i just haven't got the bottle to do that this time. I have a worked hard to get the muscle I have and I'm not about to starve it all away. From kick off clen/yohimbine/gh/l-carnitine to be used for 1st 4 weeks as well as the usual kre-alkalyn, glutamine and bcaas ect. We all have to start somewhere and starting too low means there is nowhere left to go when a sticking point is hit.



Linny said:


> Sorry I missed you yesterday sweetie again lol
> 
> Don't let the head fck you up, you've done so bloody well to not let the body get to you so far. You know your self it's more anxiety possibly because D-Day is around the corner?
> 
> Big hugs chuckle, you know you'll dig deep, JUST ENJOY this final week
> 
> xxx


No worries....I just kinda hung around chatting bllx and went on the sunbed. Head fck is just that....all in the head and it is absolutely because I am on the brink of change and deep down am cacking it a bit but I think that is perfectly normal. I plan to enjoy the next 21 weeks mate:thumb:


----------



## CharlieC25

Great read Tan, very positive journal! Glad you are competing you'll look cracking!! I'll be following ya journal and will try and put in my 2 pence worth whenever I can  I'm not online all that much anymore but will try and give you some weekly support  Go for it!


----------



## ElfinTan

CharlieC25 said:


> Great read Tan, very positive journal! Glad you are competing you'll look cracking!! I'll be following ya journal and will try and put in my 2 pence worth whenever I can  I'm not online all that much anymore but will try and give you some weekly support  Go for it!


Hey Charlie...thanks for popping in and add to the drivle anytime you like...it could get kinda lonely the next 20 weeks lol:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

just 2380 cals? dont mean to sound funny but isnt that a little low??

pmsl


----------



## d4ead

im to dumb to help with advice im just here to add humor and kind supportive words.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> just 2380 cals? dont mean to sound funny but isnt that a little low??
> 
> pmsl


Kn*b:laugh::laugh::laugh:



d4ead said:


> im to dumb to help with advice im just here to add humor and kind supportive words.


And very welcome both are too!

I was Billy No Mates training shoulders today as Tubzy is under physio orders to rest her shoulder this week...blah blah blah!

The very nice Mr G put me through my paces so was pretty short and sweet!

Tri Set x 4 8-12

Reverse Pec Dec

Side Lats

Front Raise

Super Set x 3 8-10

Rear Cables

Partial DB Presses

Iso Shoulder Press x 3 12-20

For calves I tried AK's suggestion so it was 10 reps with bit stretch and tight contraction with 2 sec hold top and bottom followed by the same with no weight then 10 fast reps no weight....I then added throwing a 20kg bar on my shoulder and tippy toeing up and down the gym followed by another weightless fast repper to failure! I am pleased to say it was all felt in my calves rather than everywhere but.

Finished off with 3 sets ankle weight walking lunges/butt busters.

On the downside my throat has started to feel like I have swallowed razor blades but hopefully my superimmunity will do it's thang and will be right again tomorrow! :thumb:

Steak waiting....must dash x

Thanks for dropping by peeps!

Oh yeah Mad Max came in today and she hasn't got a mark on her:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Razor throat now turned into VERY croaky voice and sore back of nosey bit so dosing with lemsip and such like. Don't feel sick just ouchy! Coughed before and then spoke....scared the bejeeezus outte meself as I sound like John Bridge....and anyone who knows John will know what I mean!

Back and Hams with Tubz today and just did a load of supersets kinda heavy/light.

Chins/Low Pulley Row 8/15-20 x 3

Close Grip T Bar/D Bar Lat Pd's 8/12-15 x 3

SALPD's / Hang - 10/45secs x 4

DB SLDL 10-12 x 3

Seated Ham Curls/Hypers 10-12/15 x 3

Lying Ham Curl/Incline Sinlge leg Curl 10/10 x 3

Butt Busters x 2

Diet is all sorted as is supps plan so happy days! 

Now my weekly Shameless!


----------



## ElfinTan

No training for me the last couple of days as have had a cold and felt a bit crappy. I don't see the point of being a martyr and training when ill as it is pointless.

About a month ago we got a leaflet at the gym about an AA's advisory clinic and to cut a long story short me and Tubz went today and had our bloods done. We are actually the 1st ever women to go there and the advisor on the phone said he had practically no experience of interpreting bloods for women but I said then we are happy to be your guineapigs and get the ball rolling so to speak. It turns out I actually went to school with the chap, I was really impressed by the whole set up and he certainly knew his stuff where men were concerned but was very honest with his limited knowledge on AA's and women. He was however very interested in broadening his knowledge and thereby extending the services that they off at the clinic. So bloods have been taken now, we will take them again in about 10-12 weeks and then again when we are clean again which I reckon will be a couple of months after everything has stopped.

For anyone, male or female, living in Manchester I highly recommend going, it was open, friendly and honest and completely non judgemental.

The Pump Clinic

Ancoats Primary Care Trust

Old Mill St

(near ToysRUs)


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> No training for me the last couple of days as have had a cold and felt a bit crappy. I don't see the point of being a martyr and training when ill as it is pointless.
> 
> About a month ago we got a leaflet at the gym about an AA's advisory clinic and to cut a long story short me and Tubz went today and had our bloods done. We are actually the 1st ever women to go there and the advisor on the phone said he had practically no experience of interpreting bloods for women but I said then we are happy to be your guineapigs and get the ball rolling so to speak. It turns out I actually went to school with the chap, I was really impressed by the whole set up and he certainly knew his stuff where men were concerned but was very honest with his limited knowledge on AA's and women. He was however very interested in broadening his knowledge and thereby extending the services that they off at the clinic. So bloods have been taken now, we will take them again in about 10-12 weeks and then again when we are clean again which I reckon will be a couple of months after everything has stopped.
> 
> For anyone, male or female, living in Manchester I highly recommend going, it was open, friendly and honest and completely non judgemental.
> 
> The Pump Clinic
> 
> Ancoats Primary Care Trust
> 
> Old Mill St
> 
> (near ToysRUs)


Sorry to hear you are unwell Tan....just give your bod plenty time to recover...my cold only just gone.

Good to hear about this clinic....seems you could be starting something there with being the first two girlies on his client list. :thumb:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> No I don't! This is bodybuilding and not slimming world and it is the starting point! I have planned a 20 week diet and am doing 30 mins pre brekki and 30 mins working up to 45mins by the end of week 2 post workout right from day one. I want to keep as much food in for as long as possible! I have actually been advised to start at 3000cals but i just haven't got the bottle to do that this time. I have a worked hard to get the muscle I have and I'm not about to starve it all away. From kick off clen/yohimbine/gh/l-carnitine to be used for 1st 4 weeks as well as the usual kre-alkalyn, glutamine and bcaas ect. We all have to start somewhere and starting too low means there is nowhere left to go when a sticking point is hit.
> 
> No worries....I just kinda hung around chatting bllx and went on the sunbed. Head fck is just that....all in the head and it is absolutely because I am on the brink of change and deep down am cacking it a bit but I think that is perfectly normal. I plan to enjoy the next 21 weeks mate:thumb:


Tan all the very best with your prep matey, i'll be hot on your heels in the dietting stakes.....

3000 cals is where I am at the mo...you just gotta up the work rate before cutting cals....lost 4kg so far by cleaning up and starting cardio.....like you said this ain't Slimming World muscle has to be preserved at all costs.

You will do very well hun.....rooting for ya, babe:cool2: :cool2:

Lou X


----------



## ElfinTan

Hey Hey!

Thanks Lou! Yep we work hard for the muscle no point is starving it away again. I have actually upped the cals to around 2500 after taking some advice...I have steadied at around 72/3kg for a while now with no cardio and I have allowed myself to have an 'fairly' unstructured diet eating clean 80% of the time but not super clean and zero cardio so when the change hits on Monday it will be just that....a change! I think my one sanity treat of the day will have to be a cuppa!

Lordly Lordy knows what I will look like but one thing is for sure, I will NEVER have looked like that before in my life. We are having our pics taken every 4 weeks by Roger Shelley so the whole progress will be documented. I have yet to decide whether or not I post pics as we go along and I may decide one thing then change my mind...coz I can!

Thanks for you support Lou...means alot x


----------



## Lou

Tan you have alot of GREAT people on your side including your hubby and that will make sooooo much difference:thumb:

However you still have to put in the work.....but I think you will get very excited as the changes happen......I know I was totally gobsmacked at how lean I managed to get and I must admit I LOVED it and can't wait to go there again

You will look just great in your lean shape and whilst the journey to get to that level of conditioning is a total headf*ck you will relish every moment. :thumb: :thumb :

ONE thing after your comp dont do what I did and go on a total food bender for 3 weeks and gain 10kg. It really isn't good:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Tan you have alot of GREAT people on your side including your hubby and that will make sooooo much difference:thumb:
> 
> However you still have to put in the work.....but I think you will get very excited as the changes happen......I know I was totally gobsmacked at how lean I managed to get and I must admit I LOVED it and can't wait to go there again
> 
> You will look just great in your lean shape and whilst the journey to get to that level of conditioning is a total headf*ck you will relish every moment. :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> ONE thing after your comp dont do what I did and go on a total food bender for 3 weeks and gain 10kg. It really isn't good:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Yeah I have a pretty good corner team and a few of us getting ready so it will be a good craic as well as a head fck lol! But hey it's all part of the ride! I can't actually believe one day I will be lean hahahaha! I am hoping to have things in place so that food bender will be avoided as much as possible but I am pretty sure it will happen whatever....just hoping for damage limitation tactics...speak to me in 25 weeks tho lol! Saying that if I do manage to qualify then it will be a bit longer...but that's a big IF and we have the 1st hurdle to get over before we worry about anything after that!

Poorly sickwose I felt much better today but still snotty....however woke up with a bizarre pain in my right aductor but I think it is refered from my hamstring...hard to explain but definitely something going on....of course I trained quads anyway lol. I'll get physio to have a delve in next week. I trained with her today and Tubzy decided it was her last chance to go and have fish and chips and a pint with her mum in the sun so she ducked out!

We did the following

Leg Press x 6 SS Squat Machine Pliat Squats on Toes x 12 SS Hack slides 21's - 4 sets of

Then did one set of each to failure

Walking Lunges SS Leg Extensions x 2

Really good workout and totally felt ot on the quads which makes me think leg prob is hams/glute referred....the pliats(sp) are excellent on the quads...highly recomend trying them out! They can be done on the smith machine too!


----------



## ElfinTan

Miss Molly said:


> Thats soo weird...I was just reading up about how Kimberly Anne trains legs and two of the excercises she recommends for legs are wide stance plie squats and feet/knees together squats...both on the smith machine! I gave them a whirl whilst on duty tonight :whistling: and blooming heck...I'm reasonably strong on squats but even just using the bar I could feel 'em. Great exercises but definite thumbs up for the wide plies and you can go nice and deep too which I like. xxx


I read that too funnily enough! There are two 'verisons' one where you push through the heel and that hits the hams and glutes and the other on ya toes which I originally saw on a Bonnie Priest video clip and that hits my quads...and calves lol. The trick seems to be to really squeeeze up at the top and to keep on ya tippytoes ALL the way through and heels in...toes out. Our squat machine is perfect for it. And both Ms Jones and Ms Priest have fcking awesome legs so I'll have me a bit of that!

PS sorry not replied to mail yet hun.....will get round to it this weekend....honest ***** x


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh Well...today is 'last supper' day and we are now 140 more sleeps away from my 1st ever show lol! Last bits of cr*p are being eaten but to be fair I am probably calorifically eating less than normal lol and certainly not a regular. Played catch up training today with chest and arms as they were missed during the week. Managed to rope in one of the lads who was training the same thing...well he was when I roped him in lol....

Decline Press x 4 8-15

Flat BB Press x 3 8-12

Flat Hammer Press x 3 12-15

DB OH Extension x 4 8-10

Cable Press Down x 3 10

Reverse Grip x 3 8-12

Low Rope Kickbacks drop set x 1

DB Curls x 3 10 - + 1 drop set finish

Preacher Machine Curls x 3 8-10

Supine PG High Cable Curl SS Pull In - x 3 6/6

All nice and simple.

I am so not looking forward to cardio tomorrow morning...this is going to be my nemisis as I am probably the worst getterupper in the world. Paul is now just looking for the scales that I made him hide when I was scale obsessed so that I can weigh in same time in the morning each week....however it seems he has hidden them so well he is having problems locating them again lol!!!!


----------



## CharlieC25

Hehe I somehow don't think you will be lonely Tan, you seem to have a lot of support but it doesn't matter how many people are willing you on - the hard work is all yours and you will be great just don't listen to the demons in your own head 

Fasted cardio was definitely my nemisis, I remember saying to Paul there was no way I could do more than 20 mins in the morning as that way I got longer in bed so I really surprised myself when one morning I just got up and did 45 mins BANG straight out without a thought - just stuck a good dvd on and that was my morning every morning haha

It shows great willpower and determination to choose a cross trainer over a duvet in the early hours


----------



## ElfinTan

It's true....the support I have at home and in the gym is 2nd to non. We have a good laugh and will take it in goes and turns to fall apart. Plus lots of honest eyes that won't bullsh*t...even when you would prefer it if they did!

I am pretty convinced I will never get to like morning cardio, mine consists of pavement pounding with the dog....when ya got a gym full of CV stuff you are ind of loath to have ANY kind of gym equipment in the house! The dog likes it though....even in the rain:laugh:!!!!


----------



## kitten30

Great journal Tan, thoroughly enjoyed catching up with your progress.. can't wait to see your pics:thumb: xx


----------



## CharlieC25

Haha this is true - we have a garage full of gym equipment but its half way up our garden so in an effort to help me get out of bed we relented and got a house trained cross trainer so I literally have to roll out of bed and onto it so there really is no excuse for no morning cardio for me 

But hey I still don't like it - anyone that does is slightly sadistic!

I don't bullsh*t but also am soooo new to this sport I dont feel that my opinion is really worthy of being critical - maybe next year when I win something I will let my tongue roll more


----------



## ElfinTan

kitten30 said:


> Great journal Tan, thoroughly enjoyed catching up with your progress.. can't wait to see your pics:thumb: xx


Thanks.....no...trust me you really CAN wait for pics lol!!!!!



CharlieC25 said:


> I don't bullsh*t but also am soooo new to this sport I dont feel that my opinion is really worthy of being critical - maybe next year when I win something I will let my tongue roll more


It's mandatory that you have an opinion in bodybuilding.....even the fcking cleaners have an opinion hahahaha!!!!! I know people that have never stepped on stage or won ANYTHING but have an exceptional eye for bodybuilding...remember the best coaches and trainers weren't ever neccassarily captains of the 1st team!


----------



## CharlieC25

This is true! Maybe I will abandon my position on this fence then - I shall obviously blame you if anything goes wrong


----------



## ElfinTan

CharlieC25 said:


> This is true! Maybe I will abandon my position on this fence then - I shall obviously blame you if anything goes wrong


It would be rude not to....just send em my way...I think a bit of 'sport'!!!


----------



## Lou

Well Tan welcome to the world of contest dietting

Let the ar$e kicking begin:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Well Tan welcome to the world of contest dietting
> 
> Let the ar$e kicking begin:lol: :lol: :lol:


I feel deflowered:whistling:!!!!!

So this is pretty much it...D-Day came and went...well nearly anyway! I'll get the basics out of the way.

Weight - 72.5kg

Diet -

Meal 1 - Oats & Whey

Meal 2 - Mackerel & Wholemeal Toast

Meal 3 - Chicken/Rice

PWO Whey & Banana

Meal 4/5 Chicken Rice

meal 6 - omellette & ryvita or rye bread

Supps

BCAA's

Glutamine

Kre-Alkalyn

Pantithetic Acid

Acidopholis

Vit D

Liv 52

Yohimbine HCL

Clen

Cardio 2 x 30 mins

Pretty much covers things for now. Trained shoulders today. Nice and simple.

Rear Pec Dec x 3

Rear Cables x 3

Side Lats x 4

Upright Row x 3

DB Press x 4 - 1st time in FOREVER doing these...not a twinge so happy days...only used the 30lbers though but it's a start!

Repped out partial DB presses into side lats x 2

Walking Lunge Butt Busters x 2

Well...that's it! Simplez!


----------



## ElfinTan

....am I lean yet????? :whistling:

We are now 3 muskateers! Team Tan now consists of Chubz, Tubz The Only Lesbian in The Village and Pasty Boy....although after back n hams today i am not too sure how long Pasty Boy will be along for the ride but it means sets are timed well for now...3 is a good number!

Back n Hams -

Chins (8's) SS Low Pulley Row (20's) x 3

T bar Row (8's) SS Lat PD's (20's) x 3

SALPD's x 10 x 3

BB SLDL 3 x 8-12

Hypers (15's) SS Seated Hams (10-12) x 3

Scarby 6 Lying Ham Curl

Butt Busters x 3

2 x cardio

Food all to plan!

And that was it....all simple and all good!


----------



## ElfinTan

Bloods results were phoned through today and all good...apparently HDL was off the scale and LDL lower than a snakes nads:thumb: Slight problem in that the lab forgot to test for test so I am going in again next week because that is definitley something we want to keep an eye on and see what happens. The results are being sent in the post.

All good again today, just a bitty calf, glute and abs session. Cardio done and diet all good. Upped the clen today to 40mcg with no shakes so will increae again tomorrow but I have no plans for going higher than 80mcg anyway. The only negatives at the mo is being a tad bunged from all the supps:cool2:

Off to see Melody Gardot this evening - have ryvita n chicken n protein drink will travel! :thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Thats mad - your HDL:LDL ratio must be awesome then :thumb:

Threw in your tippy toe stuff with the calf blast today, made for some additional pump


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Thats mad - your HDL:LDL ratio must be awesome then :thumb:
> 
> Threw in your tippy toe stuff with the calf blast today, made for some additional pump


Knowing my luck I'll be the 1st person to pop it due to good cholestrol (sp)!

I did that calf session last week....great pump...next day....not a fcking thing! I am really beginning to despair with calves but hanging in there and will keep trying! Will chuck some in on Friday with Quads too!


----------



## Ak_88

Remember DOMS aren't proportional to growth :whistling:

I seldom get soreness in 'em either, might start hammering that routine at the end of each session!


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Remember DOMS aren't proportional to growth :whistling:
> 
> I seldom get soreness in 'em either, might start hammering that routine at the end of each session!


Trust me if they were growing I wouldn't complain hahahaha!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

...am I there yet????? :whistling:

Today was a really cool day. Up n out pounding the pavements with the hound...oh how is she loving the cardio malarky lol. Then me and Tubzy went and had our 1st set of photos done with Roger Shelly, back to the gym and trained chest n arms with Tubzy and Pasty Boy, cardio then into town for a few hours tattooing and a good craic with Tatsi then met PG for some supper - salmon salad! Yeah.....a REALLY good day!

Chest/Bi/Tri

BB Decline x 4 8-12

BB Flat x 4 6-12

Iso Press x 3 12-15

Cables X's x 3 8-10

OH DB Press x 3 10-12

Tri Press x 4 x 12

Reverse Grip with EZ - 3 x 10-15

DB Curls 3 x 10 1 x triple drop

Preacher Curls 3 x 8-10


----------



## ElfinTan

New Ink progress!!!! Still lots to do but I am loooooving it! 8hrs so far!


----------



## winger

Very nice with lots of detail.


----------



## d4ead

inks looking more and more awesome hon


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup am definitely liking the ink!

Today was a bit of a flat day! Not sure why...perhaps just the 1st week changes taking it's toll. Plus 3 hours tattooing does probably have an effect on the CNS. Training was perfunctionary and everything has been done that needed to be done. Got the pics off Roger today and boy have we got some work to do lol!!! But where would the fun be if we didn't and I am soooo glad we had them done because it will show where we have come from when we feel that things aint moving....From Tubz & Chubz to Lean & Mean

Diet has been good, no hunger...in fact am struggling to fit all the food in on time but I know that will soon come to an end. And I need to work at my fluid intake!

Quads

Leg Press 5 x 15

Pliat Squat Machine 4 x 15

Hack Squat 4 x 10

Leg Extension 3 x 12

Walking Lunges & Butt Busters

2 x cardio

Weigh in 71.5kg -1kg


----------



## d4ead

You will get there babe no doubt.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> You will get there babe no doubt.


I'll look a reet t*t if I don't mate lol!

Week 2.

Diet - No change

Supps - No Change

Didn't do much at weekend! Went to the HA Club House of Saturday, band were pretty good and diet cokes were cold....chatting sh*te mandatory:thumb: Sunday was spent doing some abs n glutes and finishing putting the final touches to Lynd's routine...ffs can't believe I am helping someone else do a routine LMFAO!

We seem to have lost Pasy Boy...he has dispeared off the planet so just me and Tubzy today.

Shoulders & Tri's

Supine Face Pulls SS Reverse Pec Dec 3 x 8-10//10-12

Behind Head Press on SM - 4 x 8-12

Iso Shoulder Press 6 x 8-15 - nearly back to pre fckt shoulder weight and no twinges!

Partial Side Lats into full side lats 3 x 10//8

OH Extensions 3 x 10-12

Tri Dip Machine 3 x 10

Cable 21's x 2

2 x lunges/BB

2 x cardio

All good!


----------



## d4ead

All good indeed tan.

Very good.


----------



## winger

Stalker fly by! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cardio x 2 done

Back n Hams

Chins 3 x 10,8,8

Rack Pulls 4 x 10-15

Close Grip T Bar 4 x 15

Lat PD's SS SALPD's 3 x 10//10

SLDL 4 x 10-12

Lying Ham Curl 3 x 10

Nordics 3 x 8-10

Missed a meal this morning which threw things out but couldn't be avoided so I am still a meal down!


----------



## suliktribal

Do you train in Evo fitness?


----------



## ElfinTan

suliktribal said:


> Do you train in Evo fitness?


Now and again we pop over to Paul & Johns but otherwise we own a gym in Eccles and train there!

Is that where u train?


----------



## suliktribal

ElfinTan said:


> Now and again we pop over to Paul & Johns but otherwise we own a gym in Eccles and train there!
> 
> Is that where u train?


It is indeed!!

Live just over the road from it!


----------



## ElfinTan

suliktribal said:


> It is indeed!!
> 
> Live just over the road from it!


Am originally from Rockers...last place I lived was just near Cassy station...few years back now tho!


----------



## suliktribal

ElfinTan said:


> Am originally from Rockers...last place I lived was just near Cassy station...few years back now tho!


Lol, you escaped! Lucky!!

I live on Kirkholt.


----------



## ElfinTan

suliktribal said:


> *Lol, you escaped! Lucky!!*
> 
> I live on Kirkholt.


Aye...my middle name that is!


----------



## suliktribal

ElfinTan said:


> Aye...my middle name that is!


When you next popping into Evo?


----------



## ElfinTan

suliktribal said:


> When you next popping into Evo?


Dunno....maybe Sunday!


----------



## suliktribal

ElfinTan said:


> Dunno....maybe Sunday!


Might show my face to say hello!

What time-ish?


----------



## d4ead

hey tan just checking up on you as always...

ok carry on x


----------



## winger

Stalker fly by!


----------



## leafman

Just had a lil catch up Tan, so dieting now eh (like everyone seems to be lol). Loving the tatt ur getting aswell will be awesome when finished :thumbup1: Good luck with it all


----------



## ElfinTan

All Good

All the same...

Weigh in 70.5 - 1kg


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> Just had a lil catch up Tan, so dieting now eh (like everyone seems to be lol). Loving the tatt ur getting aswell will be awesome when finished :thumbup1: Good luck with it all


Cheers Mate x


----------



## Linny

Nice progress hunni & 2 done n dusted  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Nice progress hunni & 2 done n dusted  xx


Yup...nice and steady!


----------



## Lou

Great Goin' Tan!!! Keep up the hard work.....it WILL pay off


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Great Goin' Tan!!! Keep up the hard work.....it WILL pay off


That's the plan....and the hope lol!


----------



## d4ead

Still here still reading.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Still here still reading.


I'd better keep posting then huh ;0) x

No rest for the wicked. Gym was open today and we were both training so we decided to work the hours too but we'll get an early finish tomorrow for a change.

Trained on my own as Tubzy always has a tough weekend working on bank holidays...long hours for her. No worries as getting a spot isn't a problem.

Shoulders & Tris

Reverse Pec Dec - 4 x 10-15

Iso Shoulder Press 4 x 8-12 -very happy with this, weights back to pre RC probs (80kg)

Side Lats 3 x 8/10 (drop sets)

Upright Row 3 x 10

OH Extension DB 3 x 7-10 SS OH Extension Plate 3 x 10

Reverse Grip Tri Press - 3 x 10

Tri Press - 3 x 10

Butt Busters & Cardio done!

Routine is pretty much sorted, it's nowt fancy or dancy and just needs fine tuning as we get leaner....see what we want to show off and what we want to hide:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

haha not to much to hide im sure x

i really need to get back into things my diets terrible and my training been compromised for far to long.


----------



## ElfinTan

Well I am going to tell you off now and say if those two aint right why the fck are you playing pin cushion!!!!!!

*consider yourself well and truly told off!!!!!

x


----------



## d4ead

I do.....

Ill get right on fixing it as well.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> I do.....
> 
> Ill get right on fixing it as well.


I expect updates! :whistling:

Things ticking along jolly nicely! This morning was spent purchasing all the ingredients I need for 3 giant carrot cakes, 1 wedding carrot cake and about 100 cupcakes that I am making for a friends wedding party on Saturday! Baking will commence tomorrow and probably end some time Saturday morning! All good fun!

Back & Hams today with Tubzy

Chins BW 3 x 8

Wide Grip Hammer Rows 3 x 8-10

Rack Pulls 4 x 10-12

DB Rows 4 x 10

SLDL 4 x 10

Lying Ham Curl 3 x 10

Hypers 3 x 15

Nordics 3 x 15

Cardio all done...am aiming for 45-60 mins post workout this week. I've decided to bring Primo in earlier, diet and cardio all going well so might as well make the most of it while the calories are a bit higher! The mind fck will be that scale loss will probably come to a stand still....this is where I have to rely on trusted eyes and not start panic cutting things out too quickly!


----------



## Kate1976

Alright missus...just taking a quick fly by and now I'm wishing I hadn't as I read the words "carrot cake". at 5 days out.......buggeration!

Looks like all is humming along nicely


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> I expect updates! :whistling:
> 
> Things ticking along jolly nicely! This morning was spent purchasing all the ingredients I need for 3 giant carrot cakes, 1 wedding carrot cake and about 100 cupcakes that I am making for a friends wedding party on Saturday! Baking will commence tomorrow and probably end some time Saturday morning! All good fun!
> 
> Back & Hams today with Tubzy
> 
> Chins BW 3 x 8
> 
> Wide Grip Hammer Rows 3 x 8-10
> 
> Rack Pulls 4 x 10-12
> 
> DB Rows 4 x 10
> 
> SLDL 4 x 10
> 
> Lying Ham Curl 3 x 10
> 
> Hypers 3 x 15
> 
> Nordics 3 x 15
> 
> Cardio all done...am aiming for 45-60 mins post workout this week. I've decided to bring Primo in earlier, diet and cardio all going well so might as well make the most of it while the calories are a bit higher! The mind fck will be that scale loss will probably come to a stand still....this is where I have to rely on trusted eyes and not start panic cutting things out too quickly!


Don't increase the cardio too much too soon Tan......if you still losing 'weight/fat' doing what you are doing then hold off for a bit....know you got great folk in your corner....so its just an observation hun wouldn't want you to sacrifice hard earned muscle:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

ok diet still needs work but at least i trained proper today.

arm held up well and leg although looking like i was in a car crash feels remarkably ok.

going for 20 rep squats tomorrow.

diet will improve im working on it, one im in a paten im pretty good but once i fall from the routine i find it murder pulling myself back in-line.


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> Alright missus...just taking a quick fly by and now I'm wishing I hadn't as I read the words "carrot cake". at 5 days out.......buggeration!
> 
> Looks like all is humming along nicely


Hahahah!! Sorry mate!



Lou said:


> Don't increase the cardio too much too soon Tan......if you still losing 'weight/fat' doing what you are doing then hold off for a bit....know you got great folk in your corner....so its just an observation hun wouldn't want you to sacrifice hard earned muscle:thumb: :thumb:


Lou - the plan all along has been to front load the cardio, all just nice and steady, the last thing I want is to cardio bunny muscle away! Hopefully I may be able to ease off closer in and keep all my ooompf for training....that is the plan but it's my 1st time so we will see how it works!


----------



## Linny

Nice to see you yesterday sweedie 

xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Nice to see you yesterday sweedie
> 
> xx


You too...hope you recovered lol!

Good old chest and bi's today with Chubz!

Flat BB Bench - 4 x 7-12 (last set of 7 on 70kg which I was pretty chuffed with)

Decline Press Machine - 4 x 6-12

Incline DB Press - 3 x 10

Iso Flat Press 2 x 10-15

BB Curls - 3 x 10

DB Curls - 3 x 10

OH Cables Curls - 3 x 10-12 *these still niggle my shoulder so won't be doing them again soon.

Cardio all done this morning as had a massage booked in straight after training so just doubled it up!


----------



## ElfinTan

And so week 16 begins @ 70kg's on home scales....in the morning...post wee....breathing out...in the jud! I am however expecting the scales to start playing head fcks this week as had 1st Vit P shot on Wed after redicussing plan with Mr G we decided to bring it in a bit earlier to make the most of the higher cals. Diet, cardio and stims shown to be doing the job so made sense. Although no major weight loss on scales showing abs and quad seperation already making a very cautious appearance. So far on track. Am making very slight changes to training and the next 5-6 weeks is a pain as I am on a course one day a week (and it's different days on different weeks) so it will be as best fits in that particular week.

Day 1 - Shoulders n Tris

Day 2 - Back n Bi's

Day 3 - Legs

Day4 - Chest n Iso shoulder blast

Sun - glutes n calves

I will also be missing the cardio on the course days so it will be caught up on Sunday!

Shoulder n Tri's

Reverse Pec Dec - 3 x 10-15

Rear Cables - 3 x 10

SM Press - 4 x 8-10

Iso Shoulder Press - 4 x 8-10

DB Side Lats - 4 x 10

OH Extensions - 4 x 10-15

Cables PD's - 3 x 10

Reverse Grip - 3 x 10

I have to say it is certainly nice to be pressing niggle free again...the only fcker is I seem to have knackered something leading to my ring finger (flexor extensors???? tendons????) on my left hand and it is screwing my grip up and quite painful to touch. I can literally only grip the DB with my index, middle finger and thumb....so I have taken to strapping my hand to the DB with wrist wraps to take the strain off it!


----------



## dmcc

Ow! That sounds nasty. I get a sort of tendon-out-of-place thing in my left middle finger now and again but that sounds evil....


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Ow! That sounds nasty. I get a sort of tendon-out-of-place thing in my left middle finger now and again but that sounds evil....


I actually had it for quite a while and I think it has to do with my wee hands no getting any rest with the weights and the sports massaging. It's annoyin more than owt else...but now the super strapping up seems to be a way round it with Mr G's posh new wrist straps lol


----------



## dmcc

So, wrist straps really are for girls :tongue: :wub:


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> So, wrist straps really are for girls :tongue: :wub:


Hey....that's about as girlie as I get hahahaha....strapping myself to DB's so I can curl 40lbers with both hands and not just the left!!!! Ooooo except for my lovely new clown pants which are MEGA colourful and got sparkly bits on them! Hpw fcking girlie it THAT!


----------



## dmcc

I demand photos.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> I demand photos.


I will see what can be arranged lol!


----------



## winger

dmcc said:


> I demand photos.





ElfinTan said:


> I will see what can be arranged lol!


Darren I think I love you! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Miss Molly said:


> LOL...I'm slowly out growing all my cloths! :thumbup1: How about we do a swap? You send me all your old training gear and I'll send you all mine as you shrink and I grow!!! xox


PERFECT!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That's what we want...welcome to bodybuilding matey pips x I am still planning on doing a bit of growing tho....although I have lost over an inch off my waist and down to 30"!

PS - will answer you email tomorrow hun x

Fun training back and bi's with the 'Omo's today. The Cart Tart was in so he joined us and he is always a giggle!

Chins 3 x 8

Rack Pulls 4 x 10-12

T Bar Row 3 x 10-12

Lat PD's SS SALPD's 3 x 10-12//10

Standing Incline EZ Curls 4 x 8-10

Alternate DB Curls 4 x 10 - last set drop set

All cardio/butt blah blah done!

Definitely felt stronger today than last week....no doubt. Last set of racks were 140kg and that wouldn't have gone up as easy last week. FFS it's only been a week but I have said before that I think I am exceptionally sensitive to even low doses of AA's and therefore see no point in going OTT. The down side is I had a couple of acne type spots within 2 days, these have dried up now. And mentally there has been a shift to a tad more focussed.....could all be placebo but who fcking cares

Coco Clown pants pics on FB lol


----------



## winger

Can I ask what compound the low dose of AA is?


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Can I ask what compound the low dose of AA is?


Primo


----------



## M_at

I'm on a blast of cake and beer for 2 weeks. Will be back to a once per month cruise soon.


----------



## winger

M_at said:


> I'm on a blast of cake and beer for 2 weeks. Will be back to a once per month cruise soon.


Keep and eye on your BP mate..lol


----------



## d4ead

M_at said:


> I'm on a blast of cake and beer for 2 weeks. Will be back to a once per month cruise soon.


damn cake heads.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> damn cake heads.


Hahahaha! Love it!

Awesome leg session today with PG and the boyz. This is what I need when training legs, the buzz and banter of a few of us...and not being the one deciding what to do. From now on legs will be with Paul. Tubz has great legs and really does not need more size on them until her upper half catches up so her leg training needs differ to mine....she can literally get away with a few sets of lunges, extensions and hams curls if she feels like pushing the boat. My giraffe legs need to fill out and I need to be pushed on it and training with PG and co is what I need for this.

So as there were 5 of us we split into a into to groups - a 3 and a 2, and started with two different supersets and then swapped over. The pair finished quicker so were in front to move on and us to follow on the basic sets that followed.

Seated Ham Curl SS Leg Press - 4 x 10-15//15-20

SLDL SS Squat Machine - 4 x 8-12//7-20

Leg Extensions - 3 x 21's

Lying Ham Curl - 3 x 8-15

Walking Lunges - 2 x 40+ (1 set = twice length gym)

And I am happy to say that out of our trio I was not the one that puked

On a side note since Jan I have been helping a friend get ready for her 1st show which is this Sunday and I really can't say how fcking proud I am of the changes she has made. From start to finish she has only lost about 12lbs but the changes she has made are just unreal. She has worled so hard, done everything we have asked of her without ever moaning and her hard work has paid off. We have kept photos of her progress throughout and they will be posted on the gym website and facebook over weekend so if you are interested in seeing them just add Olympic Gym - with a message that you are off UKM!


----------



## ElfinTan

And so we tumble weed into week 5.

Weight 60kg. No movement on the scales but the eye of Mr G confirms I am getting leaner so no changes except changed from clen to t3/4 for the next 4 weeks (subject to change depending on response). Diet remains the same as we don't want to add/subtract more than one thing at a time so will review next week. 1st cheat last night. As we are going to the expo on Sunday and I am on a course on Friday cardio will be 2 one hour sessions Mon - Thus & Sat and I will be on the weights Mon - Thurs and probably go in and do some glutes/abs on Saturday with a cardio session!

Shoulders n Tri's

Incline Rear Cable - 3 x 8-12

Reverse Pec Deck - 3 x 10-15

Iso Press 4 x 8-15

Partial Side Lats into full - 3 x 12//10

Partial Arnie Press 3 x 10-15

OH Plate Extension 3 x 10-15

Rope Press 3 x 8-12

Reverse Grip 3 x 10-15

Butt Busters post w/o and post am cardio.


----------



## d4ead

im at the expo on sunday drop me a pm with details on how i can find ya and say hello.


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> im at the expo on sunday drop me a pm with details on how i can find ya and say hello.


Just look for the really pretty lady with muscles, that would be Tan. :wub:


----------



## Linny

Tan when I saw you at the NW I can deff tell you are a lot leaner, your back looks like someone has stuck bits on :thumb: Can't wait to see the on-coming changes sweedie x


----------



## d4ead

wingman, while im sure that may well work in time, i the impatient sort.


----------



## Kate1976

Wow an inch of your waist...awesome Tan 

Congrats to your girl in the NW (sorry can't recall her name) .....she looked amazing!

v cool transformation! Did she get carrot cake afterwards


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> im at the expo on sunday drop me a pm with details on how i can find ya and say hello.


Will do....meeting up with Matt and Darren too! Will pm x



winger said:


> Just look for the really pretty lady with muscles, that would be Tan. :wub:


.....with tattoos! :whistling: just to distinguish myself from all the other pretty ladies with muscles....of which there will be MANY lol!!!!



Linny said:


> Tan when I saw you at the NW I can deff tell you are a lot leaner, your back looks like someone has stuck bits on :thumb: Can't wait to see the on-coming changes sweedie x


They were just stick on bits...free with a Happy Meal!



Kate1976 said:


> Wow an inch of your waist...awesome Tan
> 
> Congrats to your girl in the NW (sorry can't recall her name) .....she looked amazing!
> 
> v cool transformation! Did she get carrot cake afterwards


She did herself very proud and is going to come back and kick some real butt next year!


----------



## MissBC

hows the diet etc going tan?

you ready to bite pauls arm off yet?


----------



## ElfinTan

MissBC said:


> hows the diet etc going tan?
> 
> you ready to bite pauls arm off yet?


All going fine! If I was already on biatch mode after 4 weeks I'd be fckt!!!! :cool2:


----------



## ElfinTan

Back n bi's ala Billy No Mates as Tubzy trained earlier coz she had to go to the dentist! Had Mr G to spot and generally encourage!

Chins - 8/8/7

Rack Pulls - 4 x 6-12 - last set @ 150kg

Close Grip Tbars - 3 x 8-10

Lat PD's SS SALPD's - 3 x 10//10

Bent Over EZ Bar Curls (ala SJT) - 4 x 8-10 - really liked these, explosive positive and slow neg!

DB Curls (normal & hammer) - 4 x 10

Preacher Machine Curls - 3 x 8-10

Butt Busting post am cardio and w/o

All good! Off to have 2nd lot of progress pics done on Thursday, should be interesting!


----------



## d4ead

ElfinTan said:


> Will do....meeting up with Matt and Darren too! Will pm x
> 
> .....with tattoos! :whistling: just to distinguish myself from all the other pretty ladies with muscles....of which there will be MANY lol!!!!
> 
> They were just stick on bits...free with a Happy Meal!
> 
> She did herself very proud and is going to come back and kick some real butt next year!


sweet. so if i just look for the huge guy with the little guy with huge calfs ill be half way to finding you


----------



## M_at

Both of us have huge calves btw. :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> sweet. so if i just look for the huge guy with the little guy with huge calfs ill be half way to finding you


Think piercings, tatts & calves...a goatee (not me btw...well not just yet)! And if you are lucky I might just treat you all to my new all the colours of the rainbow pants....now they are hard to fcking miss....kinda MC Hammer meets Joseph's techinicoloured dream coat!



M_at said:


> Both of us have huge calves btw. :tongue:


Then show em off.....I've been to a couple of shows this year and yet to see a pair of fcking calves!!!!! :whistling:

What time you all getting there?


----------



## Ak_88

Nice work as always muks, shame i can't be at the expo because i'm busy writing a fkin essay and learning about knees and feet!

Looking forward to the progress pics :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Nice work as always muks, shame i can't be at the expo because i'm busy writing a fkin essay and learning about knees and feet!
> 
> Looking forward to the progress pics :thumb:


Knees & feet huh???? How exciting!!!! I have a 'nutrition' exam on Fri....having to learn a load of bollox! My confidence in the info they have given me kinda went down the pan when the book claims avocado source of saturated fat?????????? :whistling: And should be on 70-80g protein per day:cool2: I just can't wait for this course to be over. I have come close to quitting a couple of times because I just can't keep my trap shut and seem to have to constantly defend what I do....and am the only one that has to do that....no one questions the fcking cardio bunny who eats fck all and is skinny fat and doesn't know what a stiff legged deadlift is but can do a zillion 'core' exercises and run 5 zillion miles!!!!! Conversations had are along the lines of -

Cardio Bunny - You mean you don't do any cardio.

T - No (Tis was pre comp prep)

CB - Non at all??? Why Not? That's not fit.

T - Because I'm not a runner! I am fit for purpose, the purpose of lifting weights and building muscle. I can squat 140kg...can you?

Cardio Bunny - What do you do for you core?

T - Deadlift and squat.

CB - Yeah but specifically for you core?

T - Deadlift and squat!

And when it came to the muscular endurance test we had to do these crunches to a max of 70 odd. A couple of markers were put on the mat with tape and the tips of the fingers had to go between the two markers as you crunched. I did the max pretty easy and then the tutor was coming up with all kinds of reasons why i did them eg was going down too far, should have used a wider distance between the tape (even though this is age related and everyone in the class used the same spacings) and did point out that I was the oldest in the class by at least a fcking decade so perhaps the spacing should actually have been closwer in my case...at which point I pointed out that perhaps I just have good muscular endurance as stated for this test......perhaps next time I should suggest deadlifting for reps!!!!!

OK....gonna stop ranting now!

Now see how knees and feet sound appealing:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

PS - the markers got moved closer because said cario Bunny couldn't do the full range crunch at the wider spacing....oh for small victories ;0)

PPS - this is not bigging myself up btw peeps.....I am old and fckt...but not full of bollox!


----------



## dmcc

ElfinTan said:


> Then show em off.....I've been to a couple of shows this year and yet to see a pair of fcking calves!!!!! :whistling:
> 
> What time you all getting there?


Oh I fully intend wearing shorts and an appropriate t-shirt.

Will most likely be there for doors opening.


----------



## M_at

ElfinTan said:


> Think piercings, tatts & calves...a goatee (not me btw...well not just yet)! And if you are lucky I might just treat you all to my new all the colours of the rainbow pants....now they are hard to fcking miss....kinda MC Hammer meets Joseph's techinicoloured dream coat!


I shall bring a camera.



ElfinTan said:


> Then show em off.....I've been to a couple of shows this year and yet to see a pair of fcking calves!!!!! :whistling:
> 
> What time you all getting there?


The last show I went to I had better calves than virtually everyone in the audience. I fully intend to wear shorts. No matter what the weather :lol:

When we get there depends on when a certain big bear gets to mine for the drive up.


----------



## ElfinTan

Ha! Dan and Paul are definitely joining the shorts brigade:thumb: I shall refrain due to pish poor calves:cool2:

The Prodigal Son that is Robster did retuen today due to is recent love life activity falling apart again....so out with the shagging and back in with the training!

Chest & Calves

Flat BB Press - 4 x 6-10

Incline DB Press - 4 x 8-10

Iso Flat Press - 3 x 10-15

Cable X's - 3 x 8-12

Calves AK's superslow/fast tri set + tippy toe length of gym x 3

Butt Busters

A female BB friend had a look at me today and suggested priortising hams so after a chat with Paul legs have been moved to Monday, this suits well because cheat is Sunday so should be all rock n roll for legs on Monday. I am also going to start belly dancing classes on a Monday so depending on the intensity of the class it will be good to have as cardio after the leg session when an hour cross trainer etc can just be too much straight after training!


----------



## M_at

A better chest session than I managed. You'll see soon


----------



## dmcc

Dan? Who's Dan? :crying: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Here's R'Danny!


----------



## dmcc

He looks bloody young in that second photo...


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> He looks bloody young in that second photo...


That's because he IS bloody young lol 22/3!


----------



## dmcc

I thought he looked younger....


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> I thought he looked younger....


Young in the face but very old and wise in the head! Love him to bits...kinda adopted son type person! Hopefully one day he will take over the gym!

Legs with the boyz today. Again split group due to size (5 of us)!

BB SLDL SS Lying Ham Curl - 4 x 10//8-15

Leg Press SS Seated Ham Curl - 3 x 12-20

FST7 Leg Extension

Walking Lunges x 2

Had 2nd lot of progress pics taken today! Not seen them yet but I could defnitely see a difference in Tubzy. Am on the 2nd part of my nutrition course tomorrow...oh fcking joy...including exam...oh double fcking joy! Am debating whether to mention that some of the info in the workbook is catergorically wrong or keep schtum!!! Hmmmm the dilemma of a gobsh*te! A friend of mine who is a lecturer told me I was every teacher's nightmare at this level as thinking for oneself is not encouraged lol.

Now off out for tea with Mr G!!!!


----------



## Ak_88

Do the exam, pass it, then tell em whats what.

I'm glad to be at a level of education now where everything's right if you can justify it, hell physiotherapy as a profession is based on those very words (in a court of law anyway) :whistling:


----------



## rodrigo

its like groundhog day been away for ages and your still pounding them tree trunks tan , good on ya , i got wheels tommorow for a near sick experience LOL


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Do the exam, pass it, then tell em whats what.
> 
> I'm glad to be at a level of education now where everything's right if you can justify it, hell physiotherapy as a profession is based on those very words (in a court of law anyway) :whistling:


 :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well I think I passed my exam but won't find out for a couple of weeks! Got a 'case study' to do...blah blah blah!

Weigh in still 70kg but abs no definite made an appearance. Just revamped diet and as of Monday we will be carb cycling. This will consist of 3 low & 3 med days + Med day incl cheat. Total cals are roughly 2200.

Med,Low,Low, Med,Med, Low,Med+cheat!

Off to the expo tomorrow! Cya's there!


----------



## Linny

Fingers crossed on the exam for you Tan :thumbup1: & fab on the abs playing out yay x


----------



## robisco11

I saw my name and needed to make an appearance! Love life has fallen apart....but I'm back from one last weekend of fun, then i said enough was enough....  always looking at getting one over...so to speak!! Time to get serious again!!!!


----------



## Linny

The iron will always be there Robb


----------



## Incredible Bulk

great to see you and PG yesterday, love the new tattoo.


----------



## d4ead

welcome back kido lets see some huge weights being shifted soon.


----------



## d4ead

ps tan awesome to have met you and your hubby. your too easy to recognise. xx

look great by the way. (both of you)


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> great to see you and PG yesterday, love the new tattoo.


Was lovely to see you too Chunkster!



d4ead said:


> ps tan awesome to have met you and your hubby. your too easy to recognise. xx
> 
> look great by the way. (both of you)


And I thought we just blended in with the crowd?????? :whistling: Only you Darren n Matt said hi....oh and a really nice chappy on the Muscle Milk stand whose name I didn't get....but hello to you if you are reading this....jolly fine chap!

Well what a fine old weekend! Saturday we were up and out by 8.30 and walking through Hard Castle Craggs, then mooched a bit, had a dragon snap and mooched some more. Sunday went to Expo and mooched a bit more and met up with old friends and some new ones. Really enjoyed the Expo and it was nice to catch up with peeps.

Well we are now into week 6. Fook me how time flies! Today was 1st Med day on the carb cycle and can certainly feel the cut in cals but hey that's a feeling that will be here for a while so best get used to it. Meals have been kept varied -

Oats, berries & whey

Tuna, chickpea roast veg salad (home made)

Chicken, chickpea roast veg salad

Whey, bio yoghurt banana

Chicken (should have had veg with this but was eaten in the car)

Egg/whites & oatcakes

Whey + NPB

It was legs again today (switched around) and as we had only trained them on Thurs we did something a bit different and didn't do anything heavy just lots of single leg stuff!

Standing Single Ham Curls SS Hypers - 3 x 8-10/12-15

Incline Single Ham Curls SS Hypers - 3 x 6-10/12-15

Single Leg Extension 3 x 10-15 - rep out double to failure

Staggered Leg Press 3 x 8/8 rep out double

Walking Lunges 2 x double gym length ca 48 paces!


----------



## Dawn

Be 100 paces for me if I did walking lunges at your place


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Be 100 paces for me if I did walking lunges at your place


LOL!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Before I start training waffle I'd just like to say thanks to the pm's of support, they are very much appreciated, so thank you....you know who you are. x

So here we are again! Head fck has now started, weighed myself this morning and am 2kg heavier, luckily my fab other half was on hand to re-adjust said fckt head and confirmed that all is well and just keep going. The scales are now being hidden again:whistling: We also compared the 1st lot of photos with the 2nd lot and there is a definite leaning out in progress....still a long way to go but all moving in the right direction...also able to see which poses need working on...well pretty much all of them hahahahaha! Anway enough about me....oh no hang on it's my fcking journal so MORE about me......

*Shoulders*

Single Side Laterals (angled) 4 x 10

Iso Press - 4x 8-15

Reverse Pec Deck - 4 x 10-15

SM Behind Head Press - 3 x 10

Strict side lats - 2 x to failure

Butt Busters

Abs

Cardio x 2

1st low carb day...not too bad so far!

Oats, berries, whey

Turkey, veg walnut oil

Turkey Veg walnut oil

Whey, pro biotic yoghurt, banana

Turkey, veg, walnut oil

Later - whey + peanut butter

Well...that's about all folks!


----------



## Ak_88

I actually found myself functioning pretty well on low carbs - found it a lot nicer not being all bloated out and gassy. Worked a treat for leaning out by targetting them just around training and strength seldom changed with ~20 odd lbs drop in B/W.

Just need to figure out how i want to add weight back on, my stomach seems to have shrunk substantially, takes me an age to get through my normal chicken+veg with some rice or pasta thrown in!


----------



## dmcc

Throw the frigging scales away unless you HAVE to be under a certain weight.


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> I actually found myself functioning pretty well on low carbs - found it a lot nicer not being all bloated out and gassy. Worked a treat for leaning out by targetting them just around training and strength seldom changed with ~20 odd lbs drop in B/W.
> 
> Just need to figure out how i want to add weight back on, my stomach seems to have shrunk substantially, takes me an age to get through my normal chicken+veg with some rice or pasta thrown in!


We'll see how we are functioning in 10 weeks time on a calorie deficit and 1.5-2 hrs cardio a day and low carb days lol! But like I said it is way too early days to start using dieting as an excuse for being a cnut!

My lovely Robot I couldn't agree more and it is something I tell my cleints all the time but somehow logic flies out of the window when it is your own fat ass in knickers at stake lol! Hence having Mr G to talk sense...Danny is great too so I have a good wee back up team to keep my head out of my ass!


----------



## ElfinTan

And just to add a bit of colour, some pics from weekend -


----------



## M_at

Who's the fat bastard top right? :lol:


----------



## Dawn

ElfinTan said:


> We'll see how we are functioning in 10 weeks time on a calorie deficit and 1.5-2 hrs cardio a day and low carb days lol! But like I said it is way too early days to start using dieting as an excuse for being a cnut!
> 
> My lovely Robot I couldn't agree more and it is something I tell my cleints all the time but somehow logic flies out of the window when it is your own fat ass in knickers at stake lol! Hence having Mr G to talk sense...Danny is great too so I have a good wee back up team to keep my head out of my ass!


I demand you now read my old journal and look for similar comments by me followed by your replies and tell you to follow your own advice:tongue: :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> I demand you now read my old journal and look for similar comments by me followed by your replies and tell you to follow your own advice:tongue: :whistling:


Yup...you got me on that one....I have been telling other people the exact same thing...on the same day hahahaha! To be fair they are minor blips in the grand scheme of things and all in all I feel pretty good....then have an 'oooooofooooooooook' moment....then am ok again lol


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> Who's the fat bastard top right? :lol:


Don't even go there:cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


----------



## M_at

ElfinTan said:


> Don't even go there:cool2: :cool2: :cool2:


Too late :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

M_at said:


> Too late :tongue:


You'll have me blushing! :innocent:


----------



## ElfinTan

A tad pooped today but all in all feeling pretty good!

Bis/Tris/Calves

OH Extensions with plate - 4 x 10-15

Cable Press Down - 4 x 10

Incline DB (each hand) Skulls 4 x 10

Single Arm Press Down SS Seated Calves - 4 x 10//15

Donkey Raises - 4 x 10

DB Drag Curls - 4 x 8-10

Bent Over EZ Curls - 3 x 10

Incline Alternate DB Curls - 3 x 8-10

Butt Busters

Cardio x 2


----------



## ElfinTan

Just made chickpea and smoked fish salad with aubergine puree dressing, roast peppers and steamed green beans!!!! Who says diet food has to be bland!


----------



## winger

That is really nice to see all of those beautiful people!

Darren you look leaner to me!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Just made chickpea and smoked fish salad with aubergine puree dressing, roast peppers and steamed green beans!!!! Who says diet food has to be bland!


Can I move in with you please while we're both dieting, your food sounds soooo bloody nice


----------



## ElfinTan

Think outside the box ladies for good alternative foods to plain of chicken n rice. I have just bought some tins of mixed beans which are around 30g carbs per tin and thats not even subtracting the fibre, chopped up cucumber, peppers, herbs, grated lemon zest, lemon juice and olive oil....sounds better than plain old rice for chicken to me...and lower GI...and lets face it the wind problem is already here so that's no more of an issue.

Aubergine puree or babaranouj is perfect for low carb or just as a dressing. It takes a bit of time and effort...but not much plus you can make big batches and freeze it.

Char grill aubergines over gas ring until all the skin is black and charred (perhaps turn the extractor fan on....and smoke alarm off but don't forget to turn it back on when you've finished.)

Place charred aubergines in tuppeware box and close lid.

After 15 mins remove and rub away the burnt skin with your fingers.

Put aubergine flesh (stalks removed) in a blitz blender.

Add crushed garlic, lemon juice, grated lemon zest, sesame seed paste (tahini), salt, olive oil (optional).

Blend to yoghurty consistancy.

Use to dip chicken in

Dress veggies

Side for steak or fish

Some folk even add some plain yoghurt to it.

Babaranouj and turkey mince kebabs:thumb:

Like I said....outside the box!

Ay some point I will probably have to take it real plain and simple but why make it harder than it already is!

Rule 1 of bodybuilding - learn to cook

Plus it helps if you are a born feeder lol

I have just taken two chocolate cakes out of the oven ready to be iced for a birthday cake!


----------



## dmcc

Now THAT's will power!


----------



## Linny

Tan I WILL be trying that 

At the moment I put chicken, peppers, onions, spinach, ginger, lime zest & juice + fresh chilli & cook it's bloody fab :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Tan I WILL be trying that
> 
> At the moment I put chicken, peppers, onions, spinach, ginger, lime zest & juice + fresh chilli & cook it's bloody fab :thumb:


Sounds muchos Mexican lol!

Darren - you have no idea....house smells like Thorntons lol


----------



## ElfinTan

End of what has felt like a long week...but not in a bad way, just glad it's wkend. Good positive day, felt good and productive...happy days!

Back

Wide Grip Lat PD's 4 x 10-15

Single Arm Hammer Rows 4 x 10-12

Seated Low Cable Rows 4 x 10-12

SALPD's 3 x 10-12

SLDL 4 x 10

Butt Busters

Walking Lunges x 50 (on treadmill start of cardio)

Abs

1hr40 cardio/2 sessions

Off to NABBA Brits tomorrow but only for the evening show. Had a lovely visit from Mr Scarb this morning whom I am always happy to see and I look forward to seeing him fair VERY well tomorrow.

On a side note the Primo has now had a noticable effect on my voice, deffo croaky Joe.

Weigh in this morning 70kg (static) but am definitely changing for the better and waist is down just sub 30". Am pretty pleased with things today....but this could all change tomorrow lol

I have enjoyed week 1 of the carb cycle, easy enough to follow.


----------



## Linny

See you tomorrow chuck!

Did you lower your primo dosage? Glad to see your not letting the weight get to you & things are going in the right direction, scales are only made for the week so they think fck it then go buy loads of grub from the supermarket conspiracy I tell thee, burn Tesco's :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> See you tomorrow chuck!
> 
> Did you lower your primo dosage? Glad to see your not letting the weight get to you & things are going in the right direction, scales are only made for the week so they think fck it then go buy loads of grub from the supermarket conspiracy I tell thee, burn Tesco's :laugh:


No not lowered yet but only had 4 shots. And I would be lying if I said the scales don't fck with my head now and again but it isn't that frequent and I know they are only part of the picture. Our Lyns didn't lose ANY scale weaight for the last 6/7 weeks of her prep and only about 12lb in total but the photos tell a whole different story and as I said again and again...this is bodybuilding not fcking slimming world. And she went from this










to this....










With nothing more than Extreme Whey and Lean R!


----------



## Linny

Yep just a small cog amongst lots of other cogs 

I've heard more & more females saying about scale weight that they didn't lose but the pics like Lyns tell a whole diff story 

Keep trooping Mrs your doing fab, & you looked bloody fab t'other week :thumbup1:


----------



## Jem

...and that my lovely ladies is precisely the attitude I am taking this time around ! so thankyou for being inspirational - the two of you. I finally have my head wrapped around it. My scales are well and truly gone ! [until sept].


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> ...and that my lovely ladies is precisely the attitude I am taking this time around ! so thankyou for being inspirational - the two of you. I finally have my head wrapped around it. My scales are well and truly gone ! [until sept].


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Well done Jem...it really is a tough one to get your head around especially for a woman because we have had it beated into us that it is ONLY what the scales say that counts and even when you do get your head around it sometimes you need reminding. I am lucky to be surround by blokes who are dieting too and are more than happy to be keeping their size and want to stay as heavy as possible but get lean...you have good support Jem so listen to what they (he:whistling is saying and train like you wanna get fcking HUGE!

Linny - you are a great support and you look fab on the last pic you posted...I am so fcking jealous lol x


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> Well done Jem...it really is a tough one to get your head around especially for a woman because we have had it beated into us that it is ONLY what the scales say that counts and even when you do get your head around it sometimes you need reminding. I am lucky to be surround by blokes who are dieting too and are more than happy to be keeping their size and want to stay as heavy as possible but get lean...you have good support Jem so listen to what they (he:whistling is saying and train like you wanna get fcking HUGE!
> 
> Linny - you are a great support and you look fab on the last pic you posted...I am so fcking jealous lol x


Yep gotta say I was a sceptic for a long time  - as I am sure you were fully aware  what you say is bang on tan ...scale weight and BMI is drilled into us. I have been surprised at the support I am getting now at my gym, thought the lads would be very scathing of my bulking plans but it turns out, it's the opposite. Taken to it like a duck to water - amazed myself ! thought I would have real issues - instead, I find myself drawn towards you girls ! :thumb: Massive is good !

As for Paul, well, nuff said really:beer:


----------



## dmcc

THROW OUT THOSE DAMN SCALES!


----------



## M_at

I'll have them - need some new ones for the kitchen :tongue:


----------



## d4ead

Yes indeed why the hell do people even look at scales.........

I have no idea at all


----------



## M_at

d4ead said:


> Yes indeed why the hell do people even look at scales.........
> 
> I have no idea at all


Because some of us are competing and need to be within a certain weight range. Everyone else should go by clothes and looks.


----------



## ElfinTan

Fck the scales:thumb:

Ermmmm....not literally of course:confused1:

Well although a bit of a chilled weekend which was nice it was also brought to my attention what a bunch of backstabbing two faced cvnts people can be so for the record and to whom it may concern (and if the shoe fits then wear it)...

If my failing and making a fool of myself by competing fills you with feelings of joy and satisfaction then I suggest you take a really good look at yourself and seek profesional help! I am a nobody and have never claimed to be anybody so if what I am doing is topic of your conversations then it is very sad indeed! This for me is an experience, it does not define who I am! So don't smile in my face and spew words of support when really you only want to watch me fall. Get a fcking life and fck off out of mine! I have nothing to prove to anyone except myself and just stepping on a stage in a bikini is a HUGE acheivement for me and anything after that is a bonus!

Subject closed!!!!!!!

All training done!

All cardio done!

All meals eaten!

All true friends appreciated and held dear! x


----------



## Ak_88

G'warn Tan, you tell 'em :thumb:

All meals eaten though?? It's only 5:30


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> G'warn Tan, you tell 'em :thumb:
> 
> All meals eaten though?? It's only 5:30


Up t'now smarty pants:tongue:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> .
> 
> *If my failing and making a fool of myself by competing fills you with feelings of joy and satisfaction .... This for me is an experience, it does not define who I am! .....really you only want to watch me fall. ... I have nothing to prove to anyone except myself and just stepping on a stage in a bikini is a HUGE acheivement for me and anything after that is a bonus!*


Sorry to hear this :cursing: you have obviously had some negativity & it annoys the fcuk out of me as to why people do it. Been there tan...fell..failed [in many people's eyes] but I did it ...and that was good enough for me.

I won't fail a second time. YOU wont fail at all ! :rockon: xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Sorry to hear this :cursing: you have obviously had some negativity & it annoys the fcuk out of me as to why people do it. Been there tan...fell..failed [in many people's eyes] but I did it ...and that was good enough for me.
> 
> I won't fail a second time. YOU wont fail at all ! :rockon: xx


You see that's it...you didn't fail! You did what you said you would do! How can you fail????? And even if you hadn't have stood on that stage Jem you would have learned so much. You see people have no idea of who you are or what you have lived or what you are going to go on to be!


----------



## Linny

Fck em fck the horse they rode in on too!!

This is a personal achievement for every person that steps on stage, & at the end of it you know you've done your best & more than most!

I know it'll be water off a ducks back to you Tan, you keep aiming & firing on all cylinders EH I may even bake a cakey for you when you compete  BUT I won't be held accountable for what it does to your inards LOL

xx


----------



## rs007

ElfinTan said:


> Fck the scales:thumb:
> 
> Ermmmm....not literally of course:confused1:
> 
> Well although a bit of a chilled weekend which was nice it was also brought to my attention what a bunch of backstabbing two faced cvnts people can be so for the record and to whom it may concern (and if the shoe fits then wear it)...
> 
> If my failing and making a fool of myself by competing fills you with feelings of joy and satisfaction then I suggest you take a really good look at yourself and seek profesional help! I am a nobody and have never claimed to be anybody so if what I am doing is topic of your conversations then it is very sad indeed! This for me is an experience, it does not define who I am! So don't smile in my face and spew words of support when really you only want to watch me fall. Get a fcking life and fck off out of mine! I have nothing to prove to anyone except myself and just stepping on a stage in a bikini is a HUGE acheivement for me and anything after that is a bonus!
> 
> Subject closed!!!!!!!
> 
> All training done!
> 
> All cardio done!
> 
> All meals eaten!
> 
> All true friends appreciated and held dear! x


Sounds like you and me have a similar bug bear ma'am!!!

Fvck em'

Some people just exist to try and pull you down, like crabs in a bucket. Sad, sad people.

We are too few in this game, we should all be supporting each other, encouraging each other, congratulating each other.

But some folks just can't, through their own insecurities or jealousy.

You can understand it from children... but grown fvcking men and women - utterly disgusting, and ultimately, thoroughly disapointing.

Use it as fuel Tan!!!!


----------



## dmcc

Anyone who has the guts to get up on that stage - or in my case, that platform - and give it their best shot is never a failure.


----------



## d4ead

Your always a hero and an inspiration to me tan (and you rs for that matter)

No matter what.


----------



## d4ead

> Because some of us are competing and need to be within a certain weight range. Everyone else should go by clothes and looks.


Yes matt the only acceptale reason 

Shesh there's always one that wants to be specific.


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Anyone who has the guts to get up on that stage - or in my case, that platform - and give it their best shot is never a failure.


#

:thumb:



rs007 said:


> Use it as fuel Tan!!!!


Burn baby burn!



d4ead said:


> Your always a hero and an inspiration to me tan (and you rs for that matter)
> 
> No matter what.


 :beer:

Anyway enough of all that bllx.....back to important stuff....getting more ink later:lol: :lol: :lol: Probably my least session for a while as we usually have to leave 6-8 weeks between sessions as Tattsi is so busy and I don't think it will be a good idea getting inked that close to competing as a) will be fcked B) too much stress on CNS c) will not be pleasant and ink may not sit too good!

Made some turkey burgers and aubergine puree today to go with my lebanese style salad.


----------



## Beklet

Mmmm ink.....

Damn I was all up for a bit of a rant, better slink off to my own journal then!!! :laugh:

I'm making fruity bread atm - it's probably not helping my flab loss efforts at all


----------



## d4ead

nice we love love the ink, wak some more pics up when its done.

just so you know, diets a bit better now, pb's hit again whoop.


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Fck the scales:thumb:
> 
> Ermmmm....not literally of course:confused1:
> 
> Well although a bit of a chilled weekend which was nice it was also brought to my attention what a bunch of backstabbing two faced cvnts people can be so for the record and to whom it may concern (and if the shoe fits then wear it)...
> 
> If my failing and making a fool of myself by competing fills you with feelings of joy and satisfaction then I suggest you take a really good look at yourself and seek profesional help! I am a nobody and have never claimed to be anybody so if what I am doing is topic of your conversations then it is very sad indeed! This for me is an experience, it does not define who I am! So don't smile in my face and spew words of support when really you only want to watch me fall. Get a fcking life and fck off out of mine! I have nothing to prove to anyone except myself and just stepping on a stage in a bikini is a HUGE acheivement for me and anything after that is a bonus!
> 
> Subject closed!!!!!!!
> 
> All training done!
> 
> All cardio done!
> 
> All meals eaten!
> 
> All true friends appreciated and held dear! x





Linny said:


> Fck em fck the horse they rode in on too!!
> 
> This is a personal achievement for every person that steps on stage, & at the end of it you know you've done your best & more than most!
> 
> I know it'll be water off a ducks back to you Tan, you keep aiming & firing on all cylinders EH I may even bake a cakey for you when you compete  BUT I won't be held accountable for what it does to your inards LOL
> 
> xx


I couldn't agree more with those statements - people who have never stood on a stage, criticising the hopes, dreams and achievements of others need to be getting a) a fookin life B) a good dose of long haul dieting with all the ranges of emotions, feelings, tiredness and of course headfvcks in that time.

That 'll learn em......

@ Linny no more mentions of cake...I am dietting too now you know, cake simply isn't allowed:lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

As 'owner' of this journal I hereby allow freedom of cake talk! FFS if I can bake the fcking things we might as well talk about em lol.

I'll get a pic of ink up asap. And:thumb: on better diet D!

Blasted boulders with Chubzy but was tired this morning after yesterdays legs with Mr G....good job we don't train til 2 I was bright and shiney by then.

Rear Pec Dec - 4 x 12-15

Single Rear Cables - 4 x 10

SM Press - 4 x 12-15

Iso Press - 3 x 12-15

Side Lats - 4 x 10

Butt Buster

Cardio x 2

Tattoo x 2 hrs


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> As 'owner' of this journal I hereby allow freedom of cake talk! FFS if I can bake the fcking things we might as well talk about em lol


Whaaaaaaaaaattttt????? Cake is ALLOWED????? WTF? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Oh OK Cake TALK....thought I was going to have a wee chat with you about your diet and then enligten Mrs M.....to the advantages of having a cake diet. :whistling: :lol: :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Bettyboo

Hiya Tan, still following with admiration. Thought I had better pop in and not be rude lol 

Sorry I missed you at the Expo, I don't do crowds, and Sunday was busy it was doing my head in and I left early on the Sunday, and the next person to have hit me in the leg with a pram would have prob got a mouth ful lol

T xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Molly - Mr Hick's spoke many wise words! :thumb:

Lou - talking & baking are allowed....licking the spoon not Although I am sure millions could be made if only we could formulate the chocolate & wine diet!

Boo - no worries mate...I understand not being people person...especially ignorant people...in crowds:ban:


----------



## Linny

Licking the spoon is ok if you have your eyes closed  :whistling:


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> I couldn't agree more with those statements - people who have never stood on a stage, criticising the hopes, dreams and achievements of others need to be getting a) a fookin life B) a good dose of long haul dieting with all the ranges of emotions, feelings, tiredness and of course headfvcks in that time.
> 
> That 'll learn em......
> 
> @ Linny no more mentions of cake...I am dietting too now you know, cake simply isn't allowed:lol: :lol: :lol:  :lol: :lol: :lol:


I have cakey every sunday :bounce: :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Licking the spoon is ok if you have your eyes closed  :whistling:


I think you will find that's MOUTH closed lolh34r:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> I think you will find that's MOUTH closed lolh34r:


what about nostrils:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> what about nostrils:laugh::laugh::laugh:


Snorting pepsi max....it's the future...I'd sneezed it:whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Snorting pepsi max....it's the future...I'd sneezed it:whistling:


snorting cake mix?? LOL.....now you know that's just crossed your mind when you read this :tongue: :laugh:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Lou - talking & baking are allowed....licking the spoon not Although I am sure millions could be made if only we could formulate the chocolate & wine diet!


So, when does the work begin Tan on this chocolate and wine diet.......LOL!! Sorta reminds of a Kimberley Ann Jones interview I saw eons ago....where she revealed that the first comp diet she did consisted of Marks and Spencer chocolates.....just less of them:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



Linny said:


> I have cakey every sunday :bounce: :tongue:


 Be'atch.....ALL cheats have been excluded from my diet:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Mrs M has it in for me... :lol: :lol: :bounce: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

All cake talk and no training:whistling:

I have to say that so far craving has been few and far between and I am pretty convinced too that we kind of let ourselves get sucked into this food craving talk because it's the 'done' thing. Kind of bodybuilding socially expected. But then again speak to me in 12 weeks when I would probably sell my soul for a piece of chocolate lol!

Arms blasted today with Chubzy!

Plate OH Extensions 3 x 15

Tri Press - 3 x 12-15

Reverse Grip - 3 x 12-15

DB Drag Curls - 3 x 10-15

EZ Bar Bentover Curls - 3 x 10-12

Inlcine Alternate Curls - 3 x 10

Flabs

Cardio x 2

Back over in 'uddersfield tomorrow for day 1 of 'training in different environments'....oh fcking joy!!!!

Am liking carb cycling!


----------



## Linny

Lou said:


> So, when does the work begin Tan on this chocolate and wine diet.......LOL!! Sorta reminds of a Kimberley Ann Jones interview I saw eons ago....where she revealed that the first comp diet she did consisted of Marks and Spencer chocolates.....just less of them:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Be'atch.....ALL cheats have been excluded from my diet:cursing: :cursing: :cursing: Mrs M has it in for me... :lol: :lol: :bounce: :lol: :lol:


very rare I have anything other than 1 slice of cheese cake the rest is clean 



ElfinTan said:


> All cake talk and no training:whistling:
> 
> *I have to say that so far craving has been few and far between and I am pretty convinced too that we kind of let ourselves get sucked into this food craving talk because it's the 'done' thing. Kind of bodybuilding socially expected.* But then again speak to me in 12 weeks when I would probably sell my soul for a piece of chocolate lol!
> 
> Arms blasted today with Chubzy!
> 
> Plate OH Extensions 3 x 15
> 
> Tri Press - 3 x 12-15
> 
> Reverse Grip - 3 x 12-15
> 
> DB Drag Curls - 3 x 10-15
> 
> EZ Bar Bentover Curls - 3 x 10-12
> 
> Inlcine Alternate Curls - 3 x 10
> 
> Flabs
> 
> Cardio x 2
> 
> Back over in 'uddersfield tomorrow for day 1 of 'training in different environments'....oh fcking joy!!!!
> 
> Am liking carb cycling!


I was thinking this t'other day, people asking what are you having for your cheat & they load their basket with crud because it's what others do? because they crave it? if you crave something your diet is lacking in one aspect, or am I talking crud :lol:

Good luck with uddersfield :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

I really do think it's because it is the 'done' thing to do. I don't mean you won't crave stuff because we will but I think if you indulge those cravings by paying them more attention than they deserve then you just fck your own head! We have planned a 'normal' meal in once a week for me, don't like to call it a cheat because I'm not cheating anyone.


----------



## Linny

also calling it a cheat can make you feel guilty, the diets hard enough without adding extra pressure


----------



## ElfinTan

Got a message before of one of my tutors ....passed me A & P exam:thumb:

Just nutrition results now.....

and a sheeeet load of course work lol!


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> I really do think it's because it is the 'done' thing to do. I don't mean you won't crave stuff because we will but I think if you indulge those cravings by paying them more attention than they deserve then you just fck your own head! We have planned a 'normal' meal in once a week for me, don't like to call it a cheat because I'm not cheating anyone.


Totally agree.... and for this reason I sometimes stay off other ppls journals when dieting, and get narky when they bang on, and on, and on, on mine about "bet you wish you could have this" or "I just ate such-and-such"..... generally speaking if I just dont think about it, I'm fine. It other people going on - as you say - its almost expected.


----------



## d4ead

i knew a guy once whose party trick was to drink a pint of pepsi max through his nose.


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Got a message before of one of my tutors ....passed me A & P exam:thumb:
> 
> Just nutrition results now.....
> 
> and a sheeeet load of course work lol!


woooooooooooo you go Tania :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## d4ead

way to go on the exam pass hon.


----------



## ElfinTan

Zara-Leoni said:


> Totally agree.... and for this reason I sometimes stay off other ppls journals when dieting, and get narky when t*hey bang on, and on, and on, on mine about "bet you wish you could have this" or "I just ate such-and-such"....*. generally speaking if I just dont think about it, I'm fine. It other people going on - as you say - its almost expected.


After a week of dieting? :whistling:



d4ead said:


> i knew a guy once whose party trick was to drink a pint of pepsi max through his nose.


 :beer:



Linny said:


> woooooooooooo you go Tania :bounce: :bounce: :thumb:


Cheers mate!



Miss Molly said:


> :thumb: Well done kidda! :thumb:
> 
> My mate wanted me to be his volunteer for his training in other environments module...that was until I found out if I volunteered I'd be the whole groups guinea pig and would have to do 4 - 5 different sessions! That's more cardio than I do in a week! Feck that! xxx


Then whoever was running the course was a complete fcking retard if they expected that of you!!!!! :ban:


----------



## dmcc

Hurrah for passing stuff!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Got a message before of one of my tutors ....passed me A & P exam:thumb:
> 
> Just nutrition results now.....
> 
> and a sheeeet load of course work lol!


Well done Tania!!! You go Girl! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers peeps!!! I really do need to get my act together and do all the sh*tty paper work for the case studies though!

Seems I will be BillyNoMates later for training! Why the fck is it so hard to get a reliable training partner...one that doesn't feck off at the 1st sign of sunny weather to some theme park or other??? Oh well...big bach all on me lonesome! Unless Mr Booth trips up early to train and not later to join Mr G!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers peeps!!! I really do need to get my act together and do all the sh*tty paper work for the case studies though!
> 
> Seems I will be BillyNoMates later for training! Why the fck is it so hard to get a reliable training partner...one that doesn't feck off at the 1st sign of sunny weather to some theme park or other??? Oh well...big bach all on me lonesome! Unless Mr Booth trips up early to train and not later to join Mr G!


I train on my own....gets a bit lonely sometimes could do with a partner that's going to kick my ar$e in the gym, I of course kick my own ar$e BUT a partner can do it twice as hard... :lol: Sigh....

Still....Mrs Billynomates hope your session goes well..... :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> I train on my own....gets a bit lonely sometimes could do with a partner that's going to kick my ar$e in the gym, I of course kick my own ar$e BUT a partner can do it twice as hard... :lol: Sigh....
> 
> Still....Mrs Billynomates hope your session goes well..... :thumb: :thumb :


It's the craic I like with a good training partner...someone like minded! I have to say my favourite two people to train with at our place is Mr G and Dan and if I could I would be with either of them all the time but Mr G has 2 regulars with him and dan trains different times around his wee lass. The good thing is if I am ever on my own then I just get Mr G to spot etc but it's kinda not the same...he does kick my ass though.

Having said all that I have the pleasure of Mr Booths company for back which is always nice! All kept nice and simple!

Lat PD's x 4

Low Pully Rows x 4

Iso Hammer Rows x 3

SALPD's x 4

BUtt Busters

Cardio x 2

Weigh in this morning 71kg so +1kg but jury agrees we are getting leaner and that's all that matters! :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Blasted chest yesterday morning...not over keen on morning training so took a while to get into the swing but once we got a roll on it was fine!

Flat BB Bench - 4 x 8-12

Incline DB Press - 4 x 8-15

Flat Iso Press - 3 x 15

Cable X's 2 single/on double 10/10/20

Cardio x 1

Sunday cardio x 2

Well 13 weeks and counting! No changes this week!


----------



## Beklet

Lou said:


> I train on my own....gets a bit lonely sometimes could do with a partner that's going to kick my ar$e in the gym, I of course kick my own ar$e BUT a partner can do it twice as hard... :lol: Sigh....
> 
> Still....Mrs Billynomates hope your session goes well..... :thumb: :thumb :


With you on that...every time I go north for work, I harass Lin lol :laugh:


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> With you on that...every time I go north for work, I harass Lin lol :laugh:


 :thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well day 1 of week 8 and I was seriously flagging. I've done everything I was supposed to do but non of it felt easy. I can feel the tether getting that wee bit shorter and the voice is definitely going...in fact it's gone...the future is not looking great for soprano parts...

So not the most positive day but they have been expected and just need to knuckle down and chug on through...

Legs with Mr G and Stevie -

Standing unilateral ham curls SS SLDL - 8-12/12-15 x 4

Seated Ham Curl SS Alternating single leg extensions to failure the rep out double - 15/20ish x 3 4th set drop set on extentions

Leg Press SS Hack Squat 10-15/15 x 4

Walking Lunges SS Hypers 20ish/15 x 3

Hack Machine Calves SS Toe Press on leg press - 8-10/8-10

Cardio x 2

....yup definitely flagging!


----------



## Beklet

ElfinTan said:


> Well day 1 of week 8 and I was seriously flagging. I've done everything I was supposed to do but non of it felt easy. I can feel the tether getting that wee bit shorter and the voice is definitely going...in fact it's gone...the future is not looking great for soprano parts...
> 
> So not the most positive day but they have been expected and just need to knuckle down and chug on through...
> 
> Legs with Mr G and Stevie -
> 
> Standing unilateral ham curls SS SLDL - 8-12/12-15 x 4
> 
> Seated Ham Curl SS Alternating single leg extensions to failure the rep out double - 15/20ish x 3 4th set drop set on extentions
> 
> Leg Press SS Hack Squat 10-15/15 x 4
> 
> Walking Lunges SS Hypers 20ish/15 x 3
> 
> Hack Machine Calves SS Toe Press on leg press - 8-10/8-10
> 
> Cardio x 2
> 
> ....yup definitely flagging!


Flagging? I'd be comatose after that!!! :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Flagging? I'd be comatose after that!!! :lol:


lol...not sure how but I managed...in fact the waking munge suoerset idea was mine....Stevie told me in no uncertain terms that I was from now on to keep my 'ideas' to my f*&^%$ self! I think he may have a point!


----------



## Linny

1 Day at a time perty lady...as for the voice learn sign language  x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> 1 Day at a time perty lady...as for the voice learn sign language  x


Yup...tick tock! Lets just say shouting is now not an option...just will actually please some of our gym members:whistling:

Anway here's some pics that I like!

Team Tubz n Chubz















[

Bit o Back

































Tatt


----------



## Andy Dee

ElfinTan said:


> Yup...tick tock! Lets just say shouting is now not an option...just will actually please some of our gym members:whistling:
> 
> Anway here's some pics that I like!
> 
> Team Tubz n Chubz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Bit o Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatt


holy harribo, I really need to come back training there. :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny

Just totally FABEROONI Tan :bounce: Loving your progress, so excited for you, it feels like xmas is just around the corner  :thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

awesome pics babe


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Great pics tan! as always you're back is looking great.

good to see you, PG and danny at the Body Power


----------



## ElfinTan

Cheers peeps xxx

Fact is it is only really my back and bi's that are much cop, pecs decent, delts passable but legs fcking pathetic but hey ya gotta start somewhere


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers peeps xxx
> 
> Fact is it is only really my back and bi's that are much cop, pecs decent, delts passable but legs fcking pathetic but hey ya gotta start somewhere


From ickle acorns big ferkin mahoosive trees grow  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> From ickle acorns big ferkin mahoosive trees grow  xx


I may be a while lol


----------



## Linny

manure pants :laugh:


----------



## winger

Very nice pics Tan. You hold a lot of muscle!


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> manure pants :laugh:


Think I'm cacking it enough mate lol!

Ok...flagging day two along with 'am I actually getting anywhere' headfck:thumb: Now I am generally a pretty positive kind of person...not happy clappy but I can usually put a positive slant on most things and even if I don't the doldrums don't keep me down there for long...couple of hours at the most. At the moment I feel like I am PMT'ing (even though I don;t PMT) but it's that kind of feeling which is making me think it's the hormonal changes that are going on. I think the fact that I know it's 'not me' or 'normal' for me is a relief and I am trying not to wallow. I am however aknowledging how I feel and more importantly my mental state...yup.....definitely mental:tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

Anyway enough of that bllx.

Blasted Boulders

Reverse Pec Deck - 4 x 15 (incuding drop set)

Rear Cable Flies - 4 x 10-15

Iso Press - 4 x 10-15

Dumbell Press - 3 x 10

Side Lats - 3 x 12-15 drop 20's

12 sets 10-20 for abs incline/ab machine/leg raises/cable crunches

2 x cardio

low carb day


----------



## Andy Dee

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers peeps xxx
> 
> Fact is it is only really my back and bi's that are much cop, pecs decent, delts passable *but legs fcking pathetic* but hey ya gotta start somewhere


They can still squat 120+kgs though :whistling:


----------



## d4ead

tan if you want to feel better about your legs nip into my journal and check the pics of mine i posted this week.


----------



## ElfinTan

andysutils said:


> They can still squat 120+kgs though :whistling:


140kg actually:whistling:








d4ead said:


> tan if you want to feel better about your legs nip into my journal and check the pics of mine i posted this week.


Awe Dead....you always know how to make me feel better:beer:

Today is a good day. I am pleased to announce the arrival of 6 abs...all be it that the make the appearance 1st thing in the morning and I am blowing out that much air and contracting that I am purple in the face....but they are there and they have NEVER been there before....like EVER:bounce:....so yes today is a good day!


----------



## winger

Congratulations on finding your new set of abs, I am still looking for mine, but not that hard..lol


----------



## d4ead

winger said:


> Congratulations on finding your new set of abs, I am still looking for mine, but not that hard..lol


winger i found mine behind 8 inches of quality blubber. try there.


----------



## ElfinTan

Well today remained a good day...with the exception of having to do stupid amounts of paperwork for PT module tomorrow....talk about overkill! But at least it's the last time I will have to go to 'udderfield'!!!

Blasted arms with Tubzy and then did some posing practice so happy days!

OH Plate Extensions 4 x 15

Tri Bar Pullover/Press 3 x 10-12 then rep out on press

Tri Press Down 3 x 15

Reverse Grip 3 x 10 drop 10

DB Drag Curls 3 x 12-15

Bent Over EZ Curls 3 x 12-15

Incline Supine DB Curls 3 x 10-15 ...fcking killers these

DB Hammer Curls 1 x 50 (25 each side)

Butt Buster/walking lunges

Cardio x 2 + posing!

All in all a productive day!


----------



## d4ead

very nice workout babe.

i think it will be time to do an overhaul of my workout soon. That said im getting good results atthe min so may well weight until my cruise by cruise i mean mild cycle, by mild cycle i mean 1g sus, with 600mg equip and 600 mast and 50mg winny ed.

Well we only live once......


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Today is a good day. I am pleased to announce the arrival of 6 abs...all be it that the make the appearance 1st thing in the morning and I am blowing out that much air and contracting that I am purple in the face....but they are there and they have NEVER been there before....like EVER:bounce:....so yes today is a good day!


OMFG gooooooooooooo Tania :clap: doesn't matter if your breathin out of your ass, or your being aided to remove said air by a deflater they are there:bounce:

I only have 4, the other 2 are refusing to play out, little turds LOL

xx


----------



## Dawn

Loving the piccies! x


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> very nice workout babe.
> 
> i think it will be time to do an overhaul of my workout soon. That said im getting good results atthe min so may well weight until my cruise by cruise i mean mild cycle, by mild cycle i mean 1g sus, with 600mg equip and 600 mast and 50mg winny ed.
> 
> Well we only live once......


Are you talking about dirty drugs in my journal:whistling:...before you overhaul anything sort your fcking diet out x (puts whip away)



Linny said:


> OMFG gooooooooooooo Tania :clap: doesn't matter if your breathin out of your ass, or your being aided to remove said air by a deflater they are there:bounce:
> 
> I only have 4, the other 2 are refusing to play out, little turds LOL
> 
> xx


Can I breath yet please???????? :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:



Dawn said:


> Loving the piccies! x


Thank you PR x



MissInked said:


> Abs what are abs?!? Haha major achievement in itself hun! If you find mine let me know! Really enjoying reading your journal as a newbie it's hard to no where to start but reading your journey shows what can be possible! Brilliant stuff =] xxx


I think mine were in the sock drawer along with god (who can remain int' drawer). Thanks for your kind words too fellow ink addict:thumbup1: Why not pop along to the BNBF meet this Sunday at our gym and meet up with other folk that like to train and chat through what you'd like to do...we are within Sunday driving distance and they are a reet friendly bunch!

Well today was my final day in 'uddersfield:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:! I passed my assesment AND the nutrition exam a few week back 46/50 which I think is about the best result i have ever had on any kind of test lol! Cardio today has been somewhat different as I was one of the lads guineapig client so that was one session as we did some circuit stuff and me and Tubz have just taken the hounds for a walk around the park for an hour.


----------



## ElfinTan

PS...am looking after my sisters dog too....called Poppet!!!!!!! Tubz was in stitches at me shouting 'POOOOOPPPPPPET' ......soooooooooooooooooooo not good...I felt a right prik!


----------



## ElfinTan

MissInked said:


> Oh that's sounds awesome =] but I'm working tommorrow til Monday away from home with my job I'm some times thrown all over the UK at short notices grrrrr =\ so it throws off my whole week (training and diet) but I'd love to come to the next one if you could keep me in loop Tan? I'm sure it would be really benefical and fun =] hehe xxx


No worries....they are once a month so never too long to wait


----------



## d4ead

ElfinTan said:


> Are you talking about dirty drugs in my journal:whistling:...before you overhaul anything sort your fcking diet out x (puts whip away)


er yes diet.... well er.... cant i just take clen t3 and eph instead???


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> er yes diet.... well er.... cant i just take clen t3 and eph instead???


 :ban: :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

All in all not a bad week!

Weigh in 70kg which brings me back down.

Upper body slowly coming through and legs lagging behind but those is normal female fat loss protocol. Overall I think we are on track. Still heading for Leisc but if we're not ready for that then we shoot for Leeds...and basically just keep going until Mr G says we're ready. He thinks I am on track. Changes next week will be chucking the clen back in for 4 weeks running along side the T's. And I won't be having to go to 'uddersfield for a day so training at weekends will be no longer so I won't have to play catch up at weekends:thumbup1:

Back

Close Grip Lat PD's 4 x 10-15

Incline T Bar Row 4 x 10-15

DB Row 4 x 10

Lat PD's 3 x 15

Butt Busters

2 x cardio

Yesterday was a low carb(75g) day as is today.

Happy Days x


----------



## ElfinTan

What a nice day!

BNBF meet at the gym until 2pm and it was a nice turnout. Trained chest and did cardio and went for meal with the Kitster and DNC!

Chest

Flat BB Bench 4 x 10-15

Incline DB Press 4 x 8-12 finshed on the 60's and felt nice and comfy....zero shoulder niggles:thumbup1:

Iso Flat Press 3 x 15-20

Cables X's 3 x 10-15

Butt Busters

Cardio x 1

Low day + cheat!

Thanks again to all me true friends (you know who you are) x!!!!!


----------



## Linny

Mr G has to get the whip on your legs :innocent: you gotta do Leisc coz Leeds tis on same day as mine an the Northern fog horn wants to bellow for you in my true Northern gob sh1te manner :bounce:  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Mr G has to get the whip on your legs :innocent: you gotta do Leisc coz Leeds tis on same day as mine an the Northern fog horn wants to bellow for you in my true Northern gob sh1te manner :bounce:  xx


We'll be doing our bestest kid...that I can promise you coz I wanna be a'hollering for you too....in that special Marge Simpson kinda way:laugh:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> We'll be doing our bestest kid...that I can promise you coz I wanna be a'hollering for you too....in that special Marge Simpson kinda way:laugh:


 :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: wOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHH

 xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: wOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> 
> HELL YEAHHHHHHHHHHH
> 
> xx


But we aint ready til we're ready.....2011????? :whistling:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> But we aint ready til we're ready.....2011????? :whistling:


Eh we've waited THIS long what does it matter? we are ready when we are ready babes :thumb: xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Eh we've waited THIS long what does it matter? we are ready when we are ready babes :thumb: xx


Yup x


----------



## ElfinTan

Well this morning was a slow start to the week but then at 3pm the whole gang got together for legs and it was fcking awesome!!!!! Just a blast! I will now admit I LOVE the feeling of being strong and don't give a flying feckity if it is drug induced....it just gives me an awesome buzz! We all choose some kind of poison and this my dears is mine...this is what I love about training:thumb:

Legs ala PG

Leg Press

145kg x 15 warmup

195kg/245kg/295kg/345kg/395kg/445kg/495kg x 8 545kg x 3 drop495kg x 5

SLDL

40kg/60kg/80kg/100kg/100kg/100kg/100kg x 8

BB Squat

35kg x squatting for 3 mins

Walking Lunges

2 x 48

Hack Squat Calves

80kg x 15 120kg x 10,10,8 drop 80kg x 8 drop 40kg x 8

Cardio x 2

Medium Carb Day

:rockon:


----------



## Linny

Know exactly how you feel, can't wait for mine to kick in :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Know exactly how you feel, can't wait for mine to kick in :bounce: :bounce:


I think we can safely they they have kicked in lol!


----------



## leafman

ElfinTan said:


> Yup...tick tock! Lets just say shouting is now not an option...just will actually please some of our gym members:whistling:
> 
> Anway here's some pics that I like!
> 
> Team Tubz n Chubz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [
> 
> Bit o Back
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tatt


Awesome back tan and loving the tatts!! Hope all is well


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> We'll be doing our bestest kid...that I can promise you coz I wanna be a'hollering for you too....in that special Marge Simpson kinda way:laugh:


ooooh can I be one of your sisters Marge??? :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan




----------



## ElfinTan

Take you pick girls!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

leafman said:


> Awesome back tan and loving the tatts!! Hope all is well


I'm liking my tatts too!...all is dandy x


----------



## Kate1976

ElfinTan said:


> Leg Press
> 
> 145kg x 15 warmup
> 
> 195kg/245kg/295kg/345kg/395kg/445kg/495kg x 8 545kg x 3 drop
> 
> *495kg x 5*


Jeez Tan...I spat me tea out when reading that!

Your warm up is my max...lol!

Back is looking ace BTW:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> Jeez Tan...I spat me tea out when reading that!
> 
> Your warm up is my max...lol!
> 
> Back is looking ace BTW:thumb:


PMFSL....I'll never be as tall as you tho babe x


----------



## ElfinTan

Shoulders blitzt!

Reverse Pec Dec 30lb x 15, 40lb x 15, 50lb x 10, 60lb x 5 drop 40lb x 5

Rear Cables 20lb x 10 x 3

Iso Shoulder Press 40kg x 15, 60kg x 12, 80kg x 8, 85kg x 8

DB Press 30lb x 10, 35lb x 8,8

DB Side Lats 25lb x 15 x 5

Cable Side Lats 10lb x 10 x 4

Cardio x 2

Low Day


----------



## ElfinTan

Bi's n Tris

OH Extensions with Tri Bar 4 x 10-15

Incline DB Extensions 3 x 10-12

Tri Press Down 3 x 10-15

Reverse Grip 3 x 15

DB Drag Curls 3 x 15

EZ Bent Over Curls 3 x 10-15

Incline Sup DB Curls 3 x 12-15

Cardio x 2

Low Day

Feeling pretty dandy:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh....and have perfected protein pancakes -

150ml LEW

1 scoop whey protein (usually bout 35g)

1 scoop ground almonds (ca 25g)

Blitz together

Non stick pan + spray oil stuff

3 x 6" pancakes

If you are not too bother about the fat then just replace the LEW with 3 whole eggs. Choc, vanilla & banana flavoured whey works best.

I am also really in to butternut squash as a carb source,

peel

desees

2cm cubes

1 tbs olive oil

lemon pepper

paprika

salt

Put on a tray in the oven and bake at about 180c for 30ish mins or until tender. Eat hot or cold!


----------



## ElfinTan

MissInked said:


> Oh my, I think I'm drewling (attractive...not) that's sounds delish =]


At less than 10g carbs per 100g butternut squash is at the moment numero uno on my list!


----------



## kitten30

Oh my goodness Tan! I've just caught up with your journal and what can I say about your pics? WWWOOOOOWW!! Great work  x


----------



## ElfinTan

kitten30 said:


> Oh my goodness Tan! I've just caught up with your journal and what can I say about your pics? WWWOOOOOWW!! Great work  x


well thank you for popping in x still a LONG way off yet!

Today was pretty chilled, just some butts and abs and 2 x cardio - medium day!

Lindyloo popped in which was lovely....chatting sh*te and putting the world to rights...or wrongs:whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well it all seems to have kicked in today and I am fcking knackered! I fell asleep yesterday evening for a couple of hours and then couldn't get to sleep at proper sleepy time so ended up reading until the burds started chirping. Fell asleep eventually but probably only had a few hours kip and have been flagging all day...still managed to get everything done though. I am now trying my hardest to find things to mooch about and do so I don't zonk out again.

Back

Lat PD's 3 x 10-15

Wide Hammer Rows 4 x 15

T Bar Row 3 x 10-15

High Cable Row 4 x 10

Single Arm SALPD's 4 x 10

Butt Busters

Cardio x 2

Low Day

Weigh in 69.5kg


----------



## Linny

Was fab seeing you too Tan, will make a big effort to drag my saddlebags down soon BUT not setting off back at that time traffic was freakin horrid 

Ace for crackin the 70 kg :bounce:

See yer tomoz chuckle x


----------



## ElfinTan

Busy wkend!

Saturday was the Iron Psyche seminar with the amazing Emma 'Brain Ninja' James...very interesting stuff and certainly came away with some useful 'stuff' lol

Sunday morning trained/cardio/posing practice and then back home and had the clan round for a bbq for father's day.

Sunday - Chest

Incline DB Press - 25's x 20, 35lb x 10, 45lb x 10, 55lb x 8, 65lb x 8

BB Flat - 50kg x 10 x 3

Decline Machine Wide Grip - 40lb x 10, 50lb x 10, 60lb x 8

Iso Flat Press - 40kg x 10 -15 (partials)

Cardio x 1

Only change this week is dropped anavar from 10mg to 5mg...bacne control measures!


----------



## Beklet

How cool was the seminar? And are you near a railway station?


----------



## Raptor

Hey Tan looking great in the pics... keep up the good work!


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> How cool was the seminar? And are you near a railway station?


Yeah Patricroft is two minutes away. Trains from Manny Victoria! The seminar was great but I think it will be a slow burner and I won't feel the full effects for a while...Brain Ninja for President:thumb:



The Raptor said:


> Hey Tan looking great in the pics... keep up the good work!


Awe thanks! Nice to have you pop in and please feel free to do so at any time.....seems I frighten most away:whistling: Cept those that really know I am a pussycat:innocent:

Well guys n gals it seems I am now on my own as my diet buddy has decided that work will get too much in the way of her prep....as will her social life lol. Shame as she was looking pretty good! Ah well just me and Dan now. After a chat with Mr G over weekend we are now going to train together for the rest of my prep so happy days there!

*Legs*

BB SLDL 40kg x 8, 60kg x 8, 80kg x 8, 8,8,8,8,8

Leg Press 195kg x 8, 245kg x 8, 295kg x 8, 345kg x 8, 395kg x 8,8,8,8

Walking Lunges SS Lying Ham Curl 50ish paces/30lb x 15 - 3sets

Leg Extensions 50lb x 10 x 3

Butt Busters

cardio x 2 (total 90 mins)

Med Day

Also had a nice visit from Mr Scarb. Always good to see him and really appreciated some advice and feedback x


----------



## Dawn

Would love to have been at the seminar but was too busy checking out bodies on stage 

Shame about Pam and probably a great move training with PG for the rest of prep.

You guys still up for Sunday?


----------



## Jem

Sorry to hear about your pal dropping out tan - was a great help having kate and rack dieting at the same time as me, always knew we could bore each other with rants and complaints. Shame but hey - hubby can cope !

I def need to be brain ninja'd too - that's my next mission

Take care xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Would love to have been at the seminar but was too busy checking out bodies on stage
> 
> Shame about Pam and probably a great move training with PG for the rest of prep.
> 
> You guys still up for Sunday?


Daddy or chips :tongue: !!!!

I think this Sunday may be a problem....we r puppy sitting for Pam's Jacks...I totally forgot...and it's ALLLLLL day. We could probably do Saturday though?

I would have swapped training with PG ages ago as he really is my prefeered training partner BUT he already had 2 lads training with him and 4 is just one too many....but he has now dumped them to concentrate on me and Dan for the next few months. Now he's not competing this year he can put his energy into us....oooerrrr Misses!



Jem said:


> Sorry to hear about your pal dropping out tan - was a great help having kate and rack dieting at the same time as me, always knew we could bore each other with rants and complaints. Shame but hey - hubby can cope !
> 
> I def need to be brain ninja'd too - that's my next mission
> 
> Take care xx


Jem I still have Dan....and on a selfish front it just means I have one less diet to take care of I suppose lol. And I'm sure you guys will be here to kick my ass when I get all whingy and spit my dummy out (BTW cardio after legs today was a FCKER). I have to say I am lucky with PG but he did say it was weird being the other way round, he is mega chilled though....well with me he is lol.

Jem if you get a chance to see Emma then grab it with two hands...she gives you the tools to look at everything from a totally different perspective:thumbup1:


----------



## d4ead

protein pancakes for breaky ohhhh yeh x


----------



## winger

For someone that walked 2 miles in the snow to work out (both ways) with Hubie, I really doubt you will do poorly. 

Now geterdone! :beer:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Well guys n gals it seems I am now on my own as my diet buddy has decided that work will get too much in the way of her prep....as will her social life lol. Shame as she was looking pretty good! Ah well just me and Dan now. After a chat with Mr G over weekend we are now going to train together for the rest of my prep so happy days there!


I'm sorry to hear about Pam chuckle! BUT like you say it'll be 1 less for you to worry about, 7 there is only 1 that matters and that tis you fine lady 

It'll be interesting to see you have a throw toys out of the pram moment, as I have only ever seen you calm as a cucumber jobby...and now you have given permission to have ass wooped if you moan I'll be there to lend a woopin haha as long as you woop in return!

x


----------



## ElfinTan

Spitting out of dumminess really doesn't happen that often, I am pretty chilled. I think it's because if something is fcking me off then I say so rather than keep schtum about it or just remove myself from the situation hence the leaving of facefck.....i got sick of reading how fcking wonderful everyone thinks they areand then witnessing the severe ass kissing BBBLLLLAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHH pass me a bucket and delete profile!!!!!!!

Anyway shoulders & tri's with the Boyz, 5 of us so split into two groups, me wi R Dan!

Iso Shoulder Press - 40kg x 15, 60kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 80kg x 8 drop 40kg x 10

Upright Row - 20kg plate x 12 x 3

Rear Pec Dec - 30lb x 15, 40lb x 12, 50lb x 10, 50lb x 10 drop 30lb x 20

Rear Cable Flies - 20lb x 8-10 x 3

Side Lats - 25lb x 10 drop 5kgplate x 15-20

Giant Set x 3

OH Extension - 20kg plate 8-12

Dip Machine - 120lb x 10-15

Reverse Press - 40lb x 10-15

Finished with triple drop set on normal tri press down to failure

Cardio x 2 (1hr40mins)

low day


----------



## d4ead

you do a hell of a lot i really should look at doing more maybe...


----------



## Dawn

Saturday it shall be then, will text you as have a client in morning and we need to go to Wigan to pick up DNCs trike.


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumbup1:

Just butt busters (various weighted leg raises x 180reps each leg + reverse hypers x 20 + walking lunges x 70 + sumo's x 30) and abs today.

Cardio x 2 (1hr 50min)

Low Day

Just cooking carbs uo for tomorrow....going for butternut squash and lentils!

All good!


----------



## Linny

180 180 OMFG you sadist lol makes me sick reading it 

I tried the squash it's velly velly nice!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> 180 180 OMFG you sadist lol makes me sick reading it
> 
> I tried the squash it's velly velly nice!!


Squash Rocks!....I had to keep swapping legs lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Back n Calves

Prone Incline DB Rows - 25's x 15, 30's x 15 x 3 (lbs)

Single Arm DB Rows - 45's, 55's, 60's, 65's x 8 (lbs)

Giant Set x 3

Lat PD's - 8pl, 9pl, 10pl x 8-12 (15lb plates)

Rows SALPD's 30lb x 10-12

EZ SALPD's 40lb x 8-12

Super Set

Hack Squat Calves - 40kg x 15, 80kg x 12,12,12 drop 40kg x 10, drop sledge x 10

Leg Press Toes Press - 90 x 10

Repped out body weight raises.

Cardio x 2 (1hr50min...with the help of Dexter series 2)

Medium day.

Next progress pics tomorrow!


----------



## winger

Feeling like I don't train hard enough fly by!


----------



## ElfinTan

And so the end of another week. This is now the 1st week I have felt everything really start to kick in. I am pooped by the end of the day and sleeping like a fecking baby. The pizazz for workouts is starting to wain so training is adjusted according to how I feel.

Chest/Bi's

Flat BB - 40kg x 15, 50kg x 10, 60kg x 10

Iso Incline Press - 40kg x 15, 80kg x 10,10

BW Dips - 3 x 10 - have avoided these like the plague due to sub scap problems but did them today for the 1st time in yonks and not a twinge so all good.

Superset x 3

Iso Flat Press 30kg x 15

Cables X's - 30lb x 10

EZ Bent Over Curls - 10kg x 15, 15kg x 15,15

Incline DB Drag Curls - 8kg x 10,8,8

DB Alternating Curls - 25lb,30lb,35lb x 10

Preacher Machine - 20lbs x 20

Butt Busters

Cardio x 2 (2hrs)

Low Day

Weigh in 68.5kg

Had progress pics done but probably won't see them til Monday. No Training over weekend, just cardio....lots of dog walking lol!


----------



## d4ead

thats a seriouse amount of volume.

i did a total of 46 reps for an entire workout, and thats a high volume one for me.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> thats a seriouse amount of volume.
> 
> i did a total of 46 reps for an entire workout, and thats a high volume one for me.


LOL - horses for courses!

Weekend we had a wee bit of a disaster at the gym. Got a phone call at 7am Sat morning from our Saturday lad saying we had water pishing through the ceiling....and did we ever!!!! New refurbed changing rooms have been ruined and part of the gym floor is buckled. But hey these things happen. It's an old mill building and the lad taking the floor above us has been having some plumbing work done and obviously not had it done very well. Still business as usual though. There are two more businesses below us and they have had some serious stock damage.

Anyway back to the fun stuff -

Quads, Hams, Calves

Leg Press - 145kg x 10, 245kg x 10, 345kg x 10, 395kg x 10, 445kg x 8

Squats - 40kg x 10 x 7 sets - 30seconds rest (kinds fst styley)

Superset x 3

Seated Ham Curls - 70lb x 12-15

Lying Ham Curl - 30lb x 8

Walking Lunges - 2 x 50

Superset x 4

Hack Squat Calf Raises - 80kg x 10-15

Leg Press Toe Press - 85kg x 8-12

- repped out on bodyweight raises after each set

Butt Busters

Cardio x 2 (2hrs)

Low Day


----------



## Dawn

Oh dear, sounds like fun (not), so much for well laid plans and all that bollox!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Oh dear, sounds like fun (not), so much for well laid plans and all that bollox!!


Aye but life goes on....tis but a wee hiccup! The drum centre in the basement is thew one that is really screwed because that is where ALL the water ended up!


----------



## Jem

Just reading up tan - loving the butt buster routine - rock on hardcore girlie x


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Just reading up tan - loving the butt buster routine - rock on hardcore girlie x


A 40 year old butt needs some working on Hun lol! Got R Danny doing them with me today...the boy needs glutes!


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> A 40 year old butt needs some working on Hun lol! Got R Danny doing them with me today...the boy needs glutes!


TAN Well done you!!! - how did you manage that one :confused1: - I have tried to enlist training partner in this but he just wants to spectate :whistling:

Well it is certainly no secret that my ass needs work either ...I did mine tonight but nowhere near as much as you ! I need to shift mine into gear quick sticks !


----------



## d4ead

my bums perfect just the way it is.


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> TAN Well done you!!! - how did you manage that one :confused1: - I have tried to enlist training partner in this but he just wants to spectate :whistling:
> 
> Well it is certainly no secret that my ass needs work either ...I did mine tonight but nowhere near as much as you ! I need to shift mine into gear quick sticks !


I've strapped the ankle weights to a few of them and convinced them to have a go....most don't make it through the session but R Danny is hardcore baby! So suck it up young lady and get butt busting!!! Have you heard about Malika's butt busting seminar at Hercules gym in August?



d4ead said:


> my bums perfect just the way it is.


You my Sweet are my favourite bum:whistling:

Shoulders n Tri's with the Boyz today but I kinda did my own thing and just got a spot when needed!

Iso Shoulder Press - 40kg x 15, 60kg x 12, 80kg x 10, 80kg x 8, 80kg x 6 drop 60kg x 10

Seated DB Press - 35lbers x 10 x 3

Plate Front Raise - 15kg x 15 x 3

Side Laterals - 25lb x 10 drop 12lb x 15 - 3 sets

OH Tri Extension - 45lb x 10 x 3

Cable Tri Press - 45lb x 15 x 3

EZ Reverse Grip (pressing away @ 45deg angle)

SS

Normal Wide Grip - pressing away at same angle - both @ 40lb x 10-15 reps - 3 sets.

Cardio x 2 (1hr 50mins)

Med Day

I have a sh*t load of course work to do by Thursday and I am seriously behind with it... :cool2:


----------



## Jem

Yes I am attending, as is kate, Tan - that's one not to miss ! x


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Yes I am attending, as is kate, Tan - that's one not to miss ! x


 :thumb:


----------



## winger

bump for rump pics.


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> bump for rump pics.


God loves a trier.....just a shame I'm agnostic!

Just cardio today, 2 sessions (1hr 50 mins)

Low day


----------



## Dawn

Cardio bunny


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Cardio bunny


Fat fcking bunny mate lol!!!!!

Today was a looooong day! I had my assesor in for my PT training so had to do a training session with a client and then we had other stuff to catch up on so after an hours cardio this morning, food then assessing that took us to 3pm and then it was time to train and finish with another cardio session.....all good tho!

Back & Calves

Deadlifts (sumo stance) - 60kg x 8, 80kg x 8 - 9 sets

Lat PD's - 7pl x 12 then we had to hang wide grip from the chinning bar while the next one did their set

Superset x 3

Low cables Row - 50lb x 10-12

SALPD's - 40lb x 10

Giant Set x 4 Rep range 10-15

Toes Press - 85kg

Hack Squat Raises - 80kg

Seated Calves - 50lb

Standing - 60lb

Butt Buster

Cardio x 2 (2 hrs)

Med day

And I have strawberries:thumb: And serious cankles and water logged shins, I also can't get my wedding ring on and it only fits on my pinky finger! It's the weather....me + muggy weather = oedema!


----------



## Dawn

Oh dear, having a fat day are we  Bollox


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Oh dear, having a fat day are we  Bollox


Not really....I can hardly call myself lean yet:whistling:! Leaner yes....lean???? Still working on that bit! :tongue:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well....another week over with:thumb: I am now officially knackered!

Chest and bi's today!

Flat BB - 40kg x 10, 50kg x 10, 60kg x 10

Incline DB - 30's x 10, 40's x 10, 45's x 10

Iso Press - 40kg x 15 x 3

Cables X's - 30lb x 15 x 3

EZ Bentover Curls - 10kg x 15, 15kg x 15 x 2

Alternating DB Curls - 25'sx10, 30's x 10, 35's x 10

Spider Curls - 25's x 10 x 3

Abs

Cardio x 2 (2hours)

Weigh in 68.5kg

Low Day

Early night....lots of snoring!

Recipe of the day -

1/2finely chopped red onion

1 clove crusched garlic

packet green beans

2 large aubergine

1tbs EVOO + wee drizzle

1 tbl tomato puree

*Slice aubergine in to 1cm thick discs, cover in salt and leave to sweat for 30 mins, then rinse, pat dry, put in a bowl and mix well with 1 tbs EVOO.

*Place discs flat on a baking tray and bake in pre heated oven (180) for about 30 mins or until soft n squidgy.

*Meanwhile saute onions & garlic in drizzle of EVOO until soft

*Add beans, tomatoe puree and 1/3 cup of water

* Cook through

*Add aubergines

Happy days


----------



## d4ead

Still here still breathing...

Still a vitim of my own poor jabbing style...


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Still here still breathing...
> 
> Still a vitim of my own poor jabbing style...


Ya daft nut!

Sh*te night sleep last night due to system overdrive after cheat/refeed/met booster (whatever the fck you wanna call it)! Pulse was BOOOOOMING and racing like Zebedee on speed:cool2: Not the most enjoyable night. I wouldn't mind it wasn't even alot of food!

I had to train legs early todayas I was booked in for more inkage so trained on me lonesome.

Hack Squat Calves - 80kg x 12

SS

Toe Press - 85kg x 15 the repped out BW raises (4 sets)

BB Squats -40kg x 15, 60kg x 15 x 2

SS

Lying Ham Curls 30lb x 15 (3 sets)

DB SLDL - 45's x 15

SS

Hypers - BW x 15 - 3 sets

Walking Lunges SS Butt Busters - 2 sets

Cardio x 2 (2hrs)

Low day

Last bit of inkage done for the time being. We still have the background to do but will leave it until after this dieting malarky is all over and done with. Feeling very tired and quite weak now so superset/giantsets is now the way forward.


----------



## ElfinTan

Looking tired yesterday!

































I think a wee bit o botox is needed for me wrinkles! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

.....and a haircut ffs!!!!!


----------



## winger

Impressive. Look how tight the waist is getting, very very nice!


----------



## ElfinTan

winger said:


> Impressive. Look how tight the waist is getting, very very nice!


Kin 'ell.....have you got a photo radar??????? :whistling: :tongue:


----------



## Linny

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO lookin a hell uva lot tighter since last time I saw yer chuckle!! Lovin your fizog in the 1st pic :laugh: xx


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Kin 'ell.....have you got a photo radar??????? :whistling: :tongue:


Stalkers take notice. 

I subscribed to your journal silly. Before I go to work I have about 20 minutes to catch up on my emails.


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Looking tired yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a wee bit o botox is needed for me wrinkles! :whistling:


Ahhhhhh bullocks can't see the pics....I am at work where the internet is subject to censorship by NCC (Nazi County Council...sorry Northants County Council) for whom I 'work' :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## Jem

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah TANIA !!!!

so pleased for you - it's all looking grrrrrrrrreat matie - tummy is looking ace - I'm made up - it's all worth it isnt it [say yes haha]

fcuk the hair and the imagined wrinkles - look at the body woohooo

REPPITY REP - I never remember to rep anymore unless someone makes me really happy !

go girl xx


----------



## ElfinTan

You are all far too kind....do however note that no leg shots....as legs are shoite lol! Ah well...such is life

Lin - I just can't resist pulling faces when I see a camera...not even for my wedding piccies lol

Blasted Shoulders n Tris today with R Dan!

Seated DB Press - 25's x 15, 35's x 10 x 3

Front Raise - 10kg plate x 15 x 4

Rear Pec Dec SS Incline Rear Cables x 3

50lb x 10-12 - 20lb x 8-10

Side Lats - 25's x 10 drop 5kg plate x 12-15 - 4 sets

EZ Close Grip Press - 20kg x 15 x 4

EZ Reverse Grip Press Down SS Normal Grip SS Cable Kickbacks

50lb x 10/40lb x 10/20lb x 10 - 3 sets

Butt Busters

Cardio x 2 (1hr45)

Med Day

That's all folks....thanks for dropping by x


----------



## Dawn

Wowee you...go girl  Coming along fabulously.

Can't wait to see you Sunday!

Do you know of any make-up and hair artists that would be happy to do one of our girls for the Northern show?


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Wowee you...go girl  Coming along fabulously.
> 
> Can't wait to see you Sunday!
> 
> Do you know of any make-up and hair artists that would be happy to do one of our girls for the Northern show?


You do know this is all your fcking fault:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

Ok...you are asking ME about makeup and hair???????? This is like me asking you about pink stuff:laugh::laugh::laugh:

I can ask Lyns - she might know someone. Is she local?


----------



## Dawn

PMSL....not only me....I remember the day that Paul put his arm around me and we plotted that someday we would make you crack 

Well I wouldn't bloody know about make up either would I?  It's for Elsa from Norway, she's staying in a Prem in Manc on the Saturday before the show so it's pretty local.

Pink stuff? By the way, what colours your top in your avatar?


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> PMSL....not only me....I remember the day that Paul put his arm around me and we plotted that someday we would make you crack
> 
> Well I wouldn't bloody know about make up either would I?  It's for Elsa from Norway, she's staying in a Prem in Manc on the Saturday before the show so it's pretty local.
> 
> Pink stuff? By the way, what colours your top in your avatar?


Dark Fusia:whistling: :whistling: :whistling:

If she is staying in the city centre then it shouldn't be that difficult but it will come at a cost and it would mean that there would be no 'practice' run so if she doesn't like it she's fooked!


----------



## Dawn

I don't think she'll mind, she's stressing already LOL.

Oh...will bring the flapjacks on Sunday that have been screaming at me for weeks and are probably now close to their use by dates


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> I don't think she'll mind, she's stressing already LOL.
> 
> Oh...will bring the flapjacks on Sunday that have been screaming at me for weeks and are probably now close to their use by dates


I'll have a mooch around!

There is that much fat and sugar in those flapjacks that they won't go off for about another two years:thumb:


----------



## Incredible Bulk

Great pics tan!!! i see a much smaller waist and some abs, all you need to do now is work on smiling! The whole "who farted" look doesnt cut it


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> Great pics tan!!! i see a much smaller waist and some abs, all you need to do now is work on smiling! The whole "who farted" look doesnt cut it


I look manic when I smile hahahahaha!!!!!  

Today was just flabs and butts.

Cardio x 2 (1hr45)

Low Day

Starting to get really tired now, like waking the dead in the morning, engine is now on tick over...but on we will plod!


----------



## d4ead

hey you... well this last week

ive managed to tear my bicep,

get told i look like i dont train

and generaly get even more low then normal.

anyhow once im well again it will be onwards and upwards...


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> hey you... well this last week
> 
> ive managed to tear my bicep,
> 
> get told i look like i dont train
> 
> and generaly get even more low then normal.
> 
> anyhow once im well again it will be onwards and upwards...


Me thinks you may need a whole new plan of action. If you want a bit of help putting one together then you know where I am Chicken x 1st priority is rest the bicep COMPLETELY.....still means you can train ya legs tho


----------



## ElfinTan

Not a bad day...bit slow but I think that is me rather than the actual day:whistling:

Back Blast with Danny

Handle Grip Lat PD's (stood up rather than seated - likey lots)15lb pl

5pl x 15, 6pl x 10, 7pl x 10 x 2

Sumo Deads

60kg x 10, 100kg x 10,10,8

TBar Row - 20kg x 15, 30kg x 12, 40kg x 10

SALPD's SS Hypers x 4

50lb x 10/ BW x 15

Butt Busters

Cardio x 2 (1hr45)

Tickertyboo!


----------



## ElfinTan

And so the end of another week...they seem to be disapearing pretty bloody quick now!

Chest n Bi's with R Dan

Incline DB Press - 30lbers x 12, 40lb x 10, 50lb x 10, 60lb x 8

Incline Flies - 25's x 10 x 3

Decline Chest Press Machine SS Pec Dec x 4

40lb x 12, 50lb x 10,10,8 // 50lb x 10, last set drop set 30lb rep out

Alternating DB Curls - 25lb x 10, 30lb x 10, 35lb x 10, 40lb x 6 drop 25lb x 10

Preacher Machine Curls SS OH Cable Curls

30lb x 10, 50lb x 8, 40lb x 8 // 30lb x 10-12

Abs on cables

Cardio x 2 (2hours)

68.5kg

Low day

Weight yet again at a sticky point but still getting leaner byt the day so executive decision has been made to chuck the scales as they are just serving as a mind fck! I will now totally rely on Paul & Dan's feedback every Sunday. :thumb:


----------



## Lou

You going good Tan:thumb:.......keep your head down....fook the scales....weight doesn't mean anything really....after all you are not trying to make a weight class,.....heavyweight.:laugh::laugh:

Lou X


----------



## 3752

Hey Tan thought i would pop in and see how my fav northern bird is getting on.....lol

you are looking much improved since i saw you a few weeks ago chuck......i will be up in the next few weeks so will pop in for a train and a chat....


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> You going good Tan:thumb:.......keep your head down....fook the scales....weight doesn't mean anything really....after all you are not trying to make a weight class,.....heavyweight.:laugh::laugh:
> 
> Lou X


More like feckin Polly Pocket compared to you mate x:lol:



Pscarb said:


> Hey Tan thought i would pop in and see how my fav northern bird is getting on.....lol
> 
> you are looking much improved since i saw you a few weeks ago chuck......i will be up in the next few weeks so will pop in for a train and a chat....


T'norven burd is doing alright:thumb: Just let me know when you're up and I will book the room of doom for you:whistling: ...and look forward to chatting the usual shoite and we may even get the steak this time too! Thanks for popping in....I do believe it's a 1st...you are no longer a virgin in Tan's World!x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bit of a funny one today. I'm having my 1st real 'wobble'. 8 weeks til Leics! Very mixed emotions. I am actually really chuffed with the way I look and haven't felt this good about myself in a long time (physically) BUT on the flip side I know that it still isn't good enough for what I want to do so that makes me feel a bit poop again. Even though I am seeing changes each week I am still thinking 'is this enough?' 'Am I doing this right?' and then I know that I just have to do what I set out to do and follow the plan and remember that this is going to be the biggest learning curve and yes I am allowed to get things wrong because then I can learn how to get things right.... The temptations to change things before they need changing is MASSIVE lol

Confused.com:cool2: butstickingtomyguns.co.uk:tongue:


----------



## Dawn

Ah yah pr**k!! Yes, you still have some progress to go BUT the changes I saw in you today from last time are good and on track as far as I can see. You know that man that you sleep with at weekend wouldn't let you continue if he didn't think you could do it, so stop being a plonker. You've got the main bulk off now and it's now that you will notice the better changes, the shape will kick in and the tightening up will happen and 8 weeks is loads a time yet but not enough to pee about, which I know you won't.

The man that I sleep with at weekend seems up for the jolly if he has enough days......

xxxx


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: I know I am bein a plonker lol but I don't think I am voicing anything new in all this! One thing I am dead sure about is that Mr G won't let me do it until I am ready...now that does not mean I will be 'perfect' but it does mean I will be competative if that makes sense?

Forgot to give you the pennies for the flapjacks and let us know how many days/when DNC can do and we will start having a mooch:thumb:


----------



## Dawn

I told PG to sort it next time we meet up and talking of which are we still on for Sunday for training at ours and eats?

Was even thinking if DNC hasn't many days and we did it over the weekend, even if we joined you for part of the time, I'm sure we could fit some in. Got to remind him to check today. Have a mooch where you fancy and let us know.....we'll come along for the ride


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> I told PG to sort it next time we meet up and talking of which are we still on for Sunday for training at ours and eats?
> 
> Was even thinking if DNC hasn't many days and we did it over the weekend, even if we joined you for part of the time, I'm sure we could fit some in. Got to remind him to check today. Have a mooch where you fancy and let us know.....we'll come along for the ride


I've been having a bit of a mooch so will send you the links...wont be anything too fancy but to be fair I don't think it needs to be there!

Training will have to be on a Saturday as we are now doing Sundays in the gym as Stuart stopped them last week and Danny has his little girl on Sundays. How bout Sat morning?


----------



## Dawn

Sat morn ok for us  normally have customer but she's coming in the week this week. You still ok for eats after?

Place looks nice...shall try and let you know tonight at latest then bookings can be made x


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Sat morn ok for us  normally have customer but she's coming in the week this week. You still ok for eats after?
> 
> Place looks nice...shall try and let you know tonight at latest then bookings can be made x


Will be at yours for 10.30? Should be ok to eat after...will be low carb day for me but that won't be difficult:thumb:

Trained legs on my own today and I had to drag myself around. Things didn't feel heavy just fcking hard so I stuck to high rep supersets/tri sets and had Lou keeping me ticking over on the dreadmill after...cheers Burd x:thumbup1:

Leg Extensions - 40lb x 15 x 3

Squat SS Lying Ham Curls x 3

60kg x 15/ 30lb x 15

Leg Press SS Seated Ham Curl SS Adductor Thingy

145kg x 15 70lb x 15,15,15 70lb x 15,15,15

195kg x 15,15

SLDL SS Incline Single Leg Curl x 3

60kg x 15/ 20lb x 15

Walking Lunges 2 x 40+

Cardio x 2 (2hrs)

Low Day

8 weeks n cacking it


----------



## Linny

I'm out of hiding to see how yer diddlin chicken chops 

Hope your energy takes a turn for the better soon!! 8wks :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> Looking tired yesterday!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think a wee bit o botox is needed for me wrinkles! :whistling:


Good work Mrs!!!! :thumb:

I look about 104 yrs old when I diet haha :laugh:


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> I'm out of hiding to see how yer diddlin chicken chops
> 
> Hope your energy takes a turn for the better soon!! 8wks :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:...not a hope in hell...its lead boots from now on...its a bit like trying to squeeze 130 miles out of a reserve tank....and not a petrol station in sight.

You'll be there soon enough Linny :whistling: :whistling: :whistling: ....and then me to follow:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Yup...lead boots seem to be the foot attire, face getting crack whore features, sense of humour scathing (nowt much new there), desire to hold meaningless drivle converstaions very low and inclination lower still (yes EVEN lower than normal)...must surely mean I am on the right track? 

All training has been done.

All cardio has dragged my sorry saggy ass round it.

Food all bang on, Tues n today medium and yesterday was a low day. And managed to get two modules course work done to 90% so not totally unproductive. I have a wee bakathon tonight maing some cupcakes and trying my hand at whoopi pies for a client who is doing a fund raiser. But the bestest thing of all...I now feel more than happy in short tummy showing gym tops...in fact jolly fabby happy:lol:


----------



## Kate1976

Looking damn good Tan:thumb:

2hrs of cardio...urrrrght I do not miss that!

Keep on trucking!!


----------



## Dawn

Yep, sounds like completely on track  Hope you can still chat **** on Saturday as our treadmills face the wall so can't even stare into space


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Yep, sounds like completely on track  Hope you can still chat **** on Saturday as our treadmills face the wall so can't even stare into space


I am sure we have enough sh*tty chat to keep us going lol!

Kate - have I mentioned I fcking HATE cardio:whistling:

Back n Boots with R Dan today

Standing Lat PD's - 4 x 8-12

Rack Pulls SS Pliat Squats - 3 x 12/12

Tbar Row SS SALPD's - 3 x 10/10

Kneeling Underhand Close Lat PD's SS Hypers 3 x 12/15

Walking Lunges - 3 x 24 weighted/1 x 24 BW

Butt Busters

2 x cardio (1hr40)

Med Day


----------



## Ak_88

Looking good mukks, trekking on as usual i see :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Still here:thumb:....just lol.

Wknd came and went FAR too quickly. Went and trained bi's at the gym Dawn and her hubby (affectionately known as DNC aka Dave No Calves), did some cardio then went to a lovely pub, had steak. Jolly good company as ever. Then went to see Inception saturday night - good film - and that was our day off. Sunday we were back in the gym, just cardio and posing and then it was back home, cheat Sunday and then it all starts again. Took some pics yesterday and for a change I was actually quietly pleased with them, things are moving but we will decided next week exactly which show I will be doing.

Made some slight diet changes shaving couple 100 cals per day off and rearranged meals to fit in with new earlier training times. Nothing too drastic - just notching the belt a wee bit tighter. 200cals over 7 days = 1400cals but with the same output. Shall see how things go.

Legs with R Dan

Leg Extensions - 30lb x 15, 50lb x 15

Squats 60kg x 15 SS Lying Ham Curl 30lb x 15 - 3 sets

Leg Press SS SLDL

195kg,245kgx15, 295 x 12/ 40kg x 15, 50kg x 15,15

Alternating Single Leg Extension with 20lb - into bi lateral lift n hold x 2....ended up dropping last set to just 10lb and holding for as long as poss.

Incline Single Leg Ham Curl - 15,12,8

Walking Lunges with 27kg BB - 2 x 24, 1 x 24 BW

Cardio x 3 (2 hours)

Low Day

I think I might just be able to do this:whistling:


----------



## Jem

But of course you are gonna do this ! Nearly there chick ....those whoopi cup cake things look awesome - how you can make them and not dribble on them I will never know 

Get you in your belly tops as well - good on ya tan - how things have changed eh - must feel damned liberating ! xx


----------



## Lou

Good going Tan.....hang in there babe. 7 weeks to go now?

:thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> But of course you are gonna do this ! Nearly there chick ....those whoopi cup cake things look awesome - how you can make them and not dribble on them I will never know
> 
> Get you in your belly tops as well - good on ya tan - how things have changed eh - must feel damned liberating ! xx


A cup of black coffee kept most o the rooling at bay lol.

Jem I cannot believe how much my mid section has changed....in fact I will post some pics before I had my op and now with very visible abs...it's incredible and I fcking LOVE it! :bounce:The weirdest things is you can actually see my stiches running down the centre hahahaha!


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Good going Tan.....hang in there babe. 7 weeks to go now?
> 
> :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: :thumb :


Oh we are hanging mate:thumb:


----------



## winger

Nice to know your prep is going so well!

Good job Tan! :thumbup1:


----------



## Linny

One day at a time hun & yes you can do this :bounce: :bounce: x


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb:

Another good day but still fooked lol!

Calves/Boulders/Tris

Hack Squat Raises SS Toe Press x 4 x 10-15

DB Shoulder Press, 30lb x 12, 40lb x 8,8,7

Upright Row - 20kg plate 3 x 15

Reverse Pec Dec SS Side Lats - 40lb x 15/8kkg x 15 - 3 sets

EZ Close Grip Press - 20kg x 15, 40kg x 10,10

EZ Tri Press SS Reverse Grip - 3 x 10/10

Alternating unilat reverse grip tri PD's - 3 x 10

Cardio x 2 (2 hrs) + butt busters

Med Day

Thanks for keeping me company peeps x


----------



## d4ead

sorry not be in enougth babes, arm is still outa action grrrrr. mildly depressed.


----------



## Zara-Leoni

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Another good day but still fooked lol!
> 
> Calves/Boulders/Tris
> 
> Hack Squat Raises SS Toe Press x 4 x 10-15
> 
> DB Shoulder Press, 30lb x 12, 40lb x 8,8,7
> 
> Upright Row - 20kg plate 3 x 15
> 
> Reverse Pec Dec SS Side Lats - 40lb x 15/8kkg x 15 - 3 sets
> 
> EZ Close Grip Press - 20kg x 15, 40kg x 10,10
> 
> EZ Tri Press SS Reverse Grip - 3 x 10/10
> 
> Alternating unilat reverse grip tri PD's - 3 x 10
> 
> Cardio x 2 (2 hrs) + butt busters
> 
> Med Day
> 
> Thanks for keeping me company peeps x


Good going :thumbup1:

am already obsessing about food... actually gets easier after the first week or so i think then the last few weeks are hard again.

how long to go now?


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> sorry not be in enougth babes, arm is still outa action grrrrr. mildly depressed.


Major big hugs x



Zara-Leoni said:


> Good going :thumbup1:
> 
> am already obsessing about food... actually gets easier after the first week or so i think then the last few weeks are hard again.
> 
> how long to go now?


1st week is probably the worst then it's ok...well it has been for me. Food obsession is only just now starting to rear its ugly head but not in a mad way. I'm not craving anything as such but could easily polish off an extra couple of scoops of oats and am proper ready for my 'recheatfeed' on Sunday...it's 6.5 weeks to Leics and 3 weeks on top of that for Leeds, been at it now for 13ish weeks.

OK I have decided to post these pics because no matter how I end up looking in the time span mentioned above I need to keep in mind where I came from and put things into perspective. I can honestly say, hand on heart that I never thought this change would happen at 40 ffs!

3years ago










Sunday










Now I am fcking chuffed with that and for no one else but me!


----------



## Galtonator

that is a massive change well done


----------



## Ak_88

Awesome!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## Ken Hutchinson

Well done Tan fantastic job.

reps


----------



## winger

Nice transformation Tan!


----------



## Linny

After you said I bombed home to see the pic....OMFG you little dynamite :thumb: x


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Major big hugs x
> 
> 1st week is probably the worst then it's ok...well it has been for me. Food obsession is only just now starting to rear its ugly head but not in a mad way. I'm not craving anything as such but could easily polish off an extra couple of scoops of oats and am proper ready for my 'recheatfeed' on Sunday...it's 6.5 weeks to Leics and 3 weeks on top of that for Leeds, been at it now for 13ish weeks.
> 
> OK I have decided to post these pics because no matter how I end up looking in the time span mentioned above I need to keep in mind where I came from and put things into perspective. I can honestly say, hand on heart that I never thought this change would happen at 40 ffs!
> 
> 3years ago
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am fcking chuffed with that and for no one else but me!


I can't see the pics at work....but I KNOW you didn't send me that first pic titled three years ago with the batch from last night :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

:beer:

*(Lou will email you the 'before')

Cheers peeps....and a massive thanks to Lindyloo for some lufferly flowers and and bigger thanks to you and James for chatting shoite through my cardio:tongue:

Big Back today with R Dan -

Standing Lat PD's

5pl x 15, 7pl x 12, 8pl x 10,8 (15lb plates)

Rack Pulls

60kg x 15, 100kg x 10,10,10

Iso Hammer Row SS Low Cable Row - 80kg x 15, 90kg x 12,10/ 60lb x 12 x 4

SALPD's SS Hypers 50lb x 10,10,10/ +10kg x 15,15,13

2 sets walking lunges

2 sets butt busters

cardio x 2 (1hr45)

Med Day

Down side is I am now getting some nasty jawline spotteroonies...not nice. :cool2:


----------



## Linny

Just glad it made you smile, & James was so funny was chucklin all the way home lol your lookin fab Tan, the changes are fab & them pics WOW :thumbup1:


----------



## Kate1976

Blummin amazing Tan


----------



## JB74

what a cracking transformation good on ye girl keep up the hard work:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> Just glad it made you smile, & James was so funny was chucklin all the way home lol your lookin fab Tan, the changes are fab & them pics WOW :thumbup1:


James is pretty much our gym mascot lol....love him to bits and he always makes me smile!



Miss Molly said:


> :rockon: OMG!!!! Cracking transformation Tan! Forward march girl...xxx


Aye Up!!!! Nice to see you x....hope things r well, not heard offa you for a while!



Kate1976 said:


> Blummin amazing Tan


Cheers Chicadee!



parmos said:


> what a cracking transformation good on ye girl keep up the hard work:thumb: :thumb:


Bit of nip n tuck and alot of hard work lol:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Soooooooooooooo fcking glad it is Friday lol! Not that is makes much difference as still have a massage to do at 9.30 tomorrow and back in the gym working on Sunday...ah well it will keep me out of trouble....ish!

Chest n Bis on me lonesometoday.

Flat DB Press - 25's(lb)x15, 35's x 10, 45's x 10, 55's x 8

Decline Machine Press - 40lb x 10 x 3

Iso Flay Press - 40kg x 12 x 3

Dips SS Cable X's - 10/10 x 3

BB Curls - 27kg x 10 x 3

DB Alternate Curls - 25's, 30's, 35's x 10 - 40's x 5 drop 25's x 8

Preacher Machine - 30lb x 10 x 3

Cardio x 2 (2hrs)

Low Day.

Decision taken today that we are aiming for Leeds qualifier! So that is that sorted:thumb:


----------



## d4ead

just for a minute there i thought you were doing 55kg dumbbell chest presses. rofl

must remember to read from the left.


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> just for a minute there i thought you were doing 55kg dumbbell chest presses. rofl
> 
> must remember to read from the left.


....one day:whistling:....just not today


----------



## Jem

YAYAYAYYAYYAY !  well you know exactly what I think of your achievements tania - nothing short of awesome - massive massive respect ! Love the shock on your face in the pic too ....

...and can I just say that your ears MUST have been burning red hot about 30 mins ago because Emma J was in my gym tonight and we were discussing you, how loverly you are and hpw you are gonna look amazing on stage :laugh: haha

- and she is fookin fuming that someone had apparently been b1tching about you ...think she would love to get her hands on that person and give them a piece of her mind LMAO ...unfortunately I couldnt tell her who it was - but if I had known - I most certainly would have done LOL :cool2:

Lots of love Emma xx

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Decision taken today that we are aiming for Leeds qualifier! So that is that sorted:thumb:


Awesome Tan, I'll shout from the Midlands keep it tight  x


----------



## Incredible Bulk

in my usual way i'll make comment with

holy sht fck.... thats some hard work and dedication right there


----------



## M_at

I love comparisons like this - they show everyone who didn't know you just what you've achieved and they remind you to never let yourself get back there 

Great work Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> YAYAYAYYAYYAY !  well you know exactly what I think of your achievements tania - nothing short of awesome - massive massive respect ! Love the shock on your face in the pic too ....
> 
> ...and can I just say that your ears MUST have been burning red hot about 30 mins ago because Emma J was in my gym tonight and we were discussing you, how loverly you are and hpw you are gonna look amazing on stage :laugh: haha
> 
> - and she is fookin fuming that someone had apparently been b1tching about you ...think she would love to get her hands on that person and give them a piece of her mind LMAO ...unfortunately I couldnt tell her who it was - but if I had known - I most certainly would have done LOL :cool2:
> 
> Lots of love Emma xx
> 
> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Emma is amazing! I love her to bits and if I had to pick someone to be on my tag team she would be pretty high up the list lol! As for the other shoite Jem...don't sweat it hun....such is life and we have all been on the receiving end AND guilty as charged at some time or other! xxxx



Linny said:


> Awesome Tan, I'll shout from the Midlands keep it tight  x


I can't fooking believe we are doing different shows on the same day!!!!!!



Incredible Bulk said:


> in my usual way i'll make comment with
> 
> holy sht fck.... thats some hard work and dedication right there


Hahahaha as eloquent as ever xxx



M_at said:


> I love comparisons like this - they show everyone who didn't know you just what you've achieved and they remind you to never let yourself get back there
> 
> Great work Tan!


You hit the nail on the head MMB x


----------



## dmcc

Abbage!!

Now put those two photos side by side on the fridge and in the gym.


----------



## Origin

Looking great Tan! Love the bunches too!

Just heard you're doing the Leeds show- we'll be there!

Liz


----------



## ElfinTan

dmcc said:


> Abbage!!
> 
> Now put those two photos side by side on the fridge and in the gym.


 :thumb:



Origin said:


> Looking great Tan! Love the bunches too!
> 
> Just heard you're doing the Leeds show- we'll be there!
> 
> Liz


Super duper!!!! Bunches = really can't be @rsed with all that hari fiddling makarky

Blasted legs yesterday with Dan and we were joined by my tutor for my PT course:whistling:

Nothing major and pretty much what we did last week -

Leg extensions x 3

Superset x 4 squats and seated ham curls

Super set x 3 leg press and SLDL

Lying ham curls x 3

Single leg Extensions x 2

Walking Lunges x 2

Rep range bewtween 12-15

Cardio x 2 (2 hrs)

Low day.

Feeling like things have stagnated a wee bit this last week, will tick this week over then review Sunday and possibly change the cycle of the carbs. Ive only got 8 weeks to get this right!


----------



## iopener

Been keeping an eye on this from the shadows, just want to say very impressive work tan. Lots of effort put in to get where you wanted to be.


----------



## ElfinTan

iopener said:


> Been keeping an eye on this from the shadows, just want to say very impressive work tan. Lots of effort put in to get where you wanted to be.


Hey Dude!!!! Thanks for popping in from the shadows x Hope all is well!


----------



## iopener

All is indeed well my end. Moved back into my flat after some **** set light to it, and business is looking up. Just have to sort out training and ill be set 

Hows those cakes coming along?


----------



## ElfinTan

iopener said:


> All is indeed well my end. Moved back into my flat after some **** set light to it, and business is looking up. Just have to sort out training and ill be set
> 
> Hows those cakes coming along?


All sounds good!

Cakes coming along nicely:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Had a good couple of days - just kinda chugging along with things. Got some feedback over the last couple of days offa trusted eyes and it looks like we are on track...not about to change the world of female BB but that was never my intention...


----------



## Galtonator

Always a personal road Tan get from it what you want to. You have come miles.

Is Paul competing soon? Was he going to do a 202?


----------



## ElfinTan

Galtonator said:


> Always a personal road Tan get from it what you want to. You have come miles.
> 
> Is Paul competing soon? Was he going to do a 202?


Very true!

He was planing a couple of 202 qualifiers but had to put it on the back burner due to some minor ailments....nowt serious and more precautionary really. Fingers crossed all will be good for the Brit Grand Prix which will be on his birthday:thumb: And I reckon we will be looking at some shows in the states or europe!


----------



## Galtonator

good stuff.For some reason I always like the shorter competitors !! Wonder why


----------



## Dawn

Galtonator said:


> good stuff.For some reason I always like the shorter competitors !! Wonder why


Cos you're a short ****d silly billy yourself:thumbup1: :lol:


----------



## Galtonator

cant really argue with that one Winky:whistling:


----------



## Dawn

Galtonator said:


> cant really argue with that one Winky:whistling:


You've got a small what......?


----------



## Bettyboo

Good one Mrs, you have done fabaroony. Keep going you know you wanna.  xx


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> And I reckon we will be looking at some shows in the states or europe!


When in the states let me know will ya!


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Good one Mrs, you have done fabaroony. Keep going you know you wanna.  xx


Cheers Petal x



winger said:


> When in the states let me know will ya!


Will do! :thumb:

Well yet another week has started and all good! Trained legs yesterday on my own and just let Mr G put me through a workout so I didn't have to do any of that thinking malarky -

Started with an expanding set -

Leg Extensions

Leg Extensions - Steated ham curls

Leg Extensions - Steated ham curls - toe press - leg press

Leg Extensions - Steated ham curls - toe press - leg press - lying ham curls

Above in reverse

reps range 12-15

Walking Lunges (40ish) SS Squats (15) x 4

Incline Ham Curls - 4 x 15

Attempted butt busters but glutes were in total failure lol

Cardio - 2 hrs

Low Day

And today blitzt shoulders n tris

Shoulder press/front raises/side lateral drop sets/rear pec dec

Rope Press/OH DB Extension/EZ Reverse grip

All 3/4 sets - 10-15 reps

50 mins cardio so far

Low Day

Slight change to carb cycle - Mon/Tue/Wed/Fri/Sat Low - Thur Med -

Sun High


----------



## Galtonator

Dawn said:


> You've got a small what......?


Dam those hidden cameras:lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

:cool2:

Nowt interesting....just cardio and flabs day!


----------



## ElfinTan

Blasted back and glutes

Standing Lat PDs SS Low Pulley Row with EZ 4 x 15

High Cabe Rows - 4 x 15

SALPDs SS Hypers - 3 x 12/15

Walking Lunges SS Sumo Squats/SLDL (alternating) 24/15-20

Butt Busters

cardio x 2

med day

All good!


----------



## ElfinTan

Still here!

Still at it!!

Workouts funtional!!!

Cardio boring but managable!!!

Food uninteresting but appreciated!!!

Legs

Hack Squat Calf Raises SS Toe Press - 4 sets

Walking Lunges SS BB Squat 3 sets

Leg Extensions SS Leg Press 3 sets

Seated Ham Curls 3 sets

Lying Ham Curl 3 drop sets

Butt Busters

Cardio - 2 hrs

Low day

Bit of a 'will I make it, won't I make it' roller coaster these past two days....these next 6 weeks will tell. I may also disapear from t'interweb as some bits and pieces are really getting on my t*ts and I need to stop doing my own head in lol.

On a much happier note I have now completed all my course work, just needs printing off and posting so fingers crossed I should be getting my qualification as a PT through pretty soon.

I have also developed the DOGZ bllx of a protein bar recipe:thumb: Sold over 40 of them last week lol. They have been added to Tan's Secret Recipe Book lol


----------



## Jem

Ah glad you're still here for the moment then ! keep doing what you're doing [and I want that recipe !!!] x x


----------



## winger

Hey Tan, did you guys make that Skin Deep avatar?


----------



## Jem

winger said:


> Hey Tan, did you guys make that Skin Deep avatar?


I have a feeling her and paul might have been on the cover of a tattoo magazine


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Ah glad you're still here for the moment then ! keep doing what you're doing [and I want that recipe !!!] x x


Lol - not until after you finished dieting.....I never said they were low cal! I do however have a mean protein pancake recipe if you let me know what you macros are per meal. I can do carb free versions!!!!



Jem said:


> I have a feeling her and paul might have been on the cover of a tattoo magazine


We had it done at Manchester Tattoo Show!


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh....trained too.....

Just blasted shoulders n tris with R Danny -

Standing Shoulder Press on Smithy - 3 x 10-15

Front Raises - 3 x 10

Side Lats - 3 x 8-10 drop x 20

Rear Cables - 3 x 10-15

Rear pec Deck 2 x triple drop 10-20

French Press 3 x 12-15

Dips 3 x 10

OH Rope Extensions - 3 x 12

One lot of cardio out of the way. It's a late one for us tonight so will do the other lot later and probably some flabs n boots. I've actually not got alot on later so might even try to sneak off early and walk home for cardio with the pooch!

Low day


----------



## 3752

will i, won't i compete b0llox get your head screwed on northern bird......i will be up in the next few weeks to see some great progress....


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> will i, won't i compete b0llox get your head screwed on northern bird......i will be up in the next few weeks to see some great progress....


Headfckamondo in full schwwwwing:thumb:!


----------



## d4ead

Hey babe. Looking good, love the avi. Seen you have been working very hard.

I've been struggling, I'm final back training arms almost healed, shoulders still not quite right.

Diets been spot on apart from holiday week but even that wasn't to bad.

Getting there, that's all I can say.

Really really miss gear only running 100mg every 10 days at mo.

Stay Sharp hon I'm back and will be reading daily again x


----------



## winger

d4ead said:


> Hey babe. Looking good, love the avi. Seen you have been working very hard.
> 
> I've been struggling, I'm final back training arms almost healed, shoulders still not quite right.
> 
> Diets been spot on apart from holiday week but even that wasn't to bad.
> 
> Getting there, that's all I can say.
> 
> Really really miss gear only running 100mg every 10 days at mo.
> 
> Stay Sharp hon I'm back and will be reading daily again x


Scott, this is Tan's journal...lol

I am just kidding, ya gota love my Scotty!

I really hope he isn't moving in on my stuff. :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Bless:whistling:


----------



## Lou

Aye up chuckle......see you are still hanging in there and making great progress!! These next 6 are the hardest but I know you will get it right....  

See you soon on that stage in Leicester sweety. :thumb: :thumb :

I am just spending the few days mentally prepping for the next phase..... :cool2: :cool2:

L XX


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Aye up chuckle......see you are still hanging in there and making great progress!! These next 6 are the hardest but I know you will get it right....
> 
> See you soon on that stage in Leicester sweety. :thumb: :thumb :
> 
> I am just spending the few days mentally prepping for the next phase..... :cool2: :cool2:
> 
> L XX


Cheers mate.....we're defninitely doing Leeds tho!


----------



## ElfinTan

I DRAGGED myself through chest and bi's, was fckt after the 2nd set lol!

Flat DB Press 4 x 15

Iso Incline Press (15) SS Incline Pec Deck (10) x 3

Dips (10) SS Cable Xovers (10-12) x 2

Alternating DB Curls 3 x 10

BB Curl 3 x 12

Cable Curls 3 x 12

Butt Busters

Cardio

Made some slight diet changes....


----------



## Lou

Yup training will be a going through the motions thing - and you will have to dig deep to get through them....but I know you an do it!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Yup training will be a going through the motions thing - and you will have to dig deep to get through them....but I know you an do it!! :thumb: :thumb :


Yup definitely at that point but each one is one less to do so they all count.....just slowly lol.

Wknd was uneventful, pics took yesterday and things chipping away. Still a ways to go so no room for slacking. Now running the same foods everyday with cheat/refuel Sunday and each day look something like this

*Almond milk, oats, whey

*Eggwhite omellete - loads on green veg, mushrooms, dill and lemon pepper and some mustard.

Train

*Pro pancake, tsp peanut butter scoop whey with coffee

CARDIO

* As meal 4

* Turkey/fish stirfry, tons of veg, 50ml almond milk, tsp peanut butter

* 2 Pro pancakes with peanut butter

Meals 2,3 & 4 are at the gym so easy to prep and just take with me.


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Yup definitely at that point but each one is one less to do so they all count.....just slowly lol.
> 
> Wknd was uneventful, pics took yesterday and things chipping away. Still a ways to go so no room for slacking. Now running the same foods everyday with cheat/refuel Sunday and each day look something like this
> 
> *Almond milk, oats, whey
> 
> *Eggwhite omellete - loads on green veg, mushrooms, dill and lemon pepper and some mustard.
> 
> Train
> 
> *Pro pancake, tsp peanut butter scoop whey with coffee
> 
> CARDIO
> 
> * As meal 4
> 
> * Turkey/fish stirfry, tons of veg, 50ml almond milk, tsp peanut butter
> 
> * 2 Pro pancakes with peanut butter
> 
> Meals 2,3 & 4 are at the gym so easy to prep and just take with me.


The food will get very boring best to stick with what's working for you....no funny business LOL!! :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

Chip, chip, hurray! chip, chip, hurray!! The sound of Tan seeing results :lol:

Marge, Selma and Patty are on their way! LOL!


----------



## Galtonator

Keep going Tan, Training changes from a fun experience, to something that take valuble energy but all worth it on stange. It's an amazing rush


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou - It's still varied enough to keep me sane but basically is just turkey and egg whites lol

Galt - just heads down and get on with it huh? ;0)

No training today, family funeral which was of course sad but a nice send off. Missed 2 meals as I didn't think we would be there that long but left the house at 9.30 and didn't get back til 4pm and I had only taken a couple of pancakes with me (silly me). So just cardio.


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Lou - It's still varied enough to keep me sane but basically is just turkey and egg whites lol
> 
> Galt - just heads down and get on with it huh? ;0)
> 
> No training today, family funeral which was of course sad but a nice send off. Missed 2 meals as I didn't think we would be there that long but left the house at 9.30 and didn't get back til 4pm and I had only taken a couple of pancakes with me (silly me). So just cardio.


Sorry to hear of your loss Tan and Paul......but glad you thought it was a good send off :cool2:

Lou X


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss Tan and Paul......but glad you thought it was a good send off :cool2:
> 
> Lou X


Cheers Hun! My uncle was very poorly so it really was a blessing to be honest. he went before his dignity did which is what he wanted!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> Cheers Hun! My uncle was very poorly so it really was a blessing to be honest. he went before his dignity did which is what he wanted!


My condolences.


----------



## Linny

Mahoosive hugs hunni xxxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Ta Chuck!

Groundhog Day

Cardio

Back n Boots

Standing Pull Downs 3 x 15

Close Grip T bars - 3 x 12

Seated Low Cable Rows SS SALPD's 3 x 10-12 each

SLDL

Walking Lunges SS Hypers

Cardio

On reserve!


----------



## ElfinTan

I am no particularly liking myself at the moment for a venomous as I can apparently be I am very rarely in a 'bad' mood or 'down'....there is an amount of joy in my scathingness....so i am not having fun being so energyless that the effort to communicate has so left the building. I am just about able to cardio and train...I can't believe what an effort it is to train. I ALWAYS enjoy training and it seems such an oxymoron that to fun goes out of training because it is at the end of the day why i train. My driving force isn't to compete but the buzz i get from lifting. However the driving force to compete is the challenge and I am certainly feeling it rather challenging at the moment:whistling:

On the plus side as shoite as I feel there have been some definite changes again...and again with no weight loss, we are now at 65.5kg. BUT STILL loooooooooong way of yet....just a tad closer than before.

Cardio

Chest n Tris

Flat DB Press 4 x 15

Decline Machine Press - 4 x 12

Dips SS Cable X 3 x 10/10

OH Extensions with a plate 4 x 15

EZ Reverse Grip SS Normal Grip Press Downs 10-15/10-15 x 3

Just another lot of cardio - Entourage on the stepper, two episodes should see me through. Got 1st series of 24 waiting in the wings so as of next week Jack will join the Scissor Sisters


----------



## Incredible Bulk

psml tan, you sure we're not related?

close to a show i hate talking much...i know i mutter when i talk sometimes but it gets worse as the carbs reduce then they ask me to repeat what i said 

*evil glance of death*

not long to go now!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> psml tan, you sure we're not related?
> 
> close to a show i hate talking much...i know i mutter when i talk sometimes but it gets worse as the carbs reduce then they ask me to repeat what i said
> 
> *evil glance of death*
> 
> not long to go now!


Seperated at birth babe

To be fair it's not low carbs just low calories! I actually think I have got the right ratio going in and enough going out to put me at a good deficit....enough to do what I need to but no more. With regards to diet I have asked for opinions of people I trust but the final cut has been mine which was always the plan. It's been a bit of a head fck but I think I am learning TONS this way, and yes I will make mistakes but so far when I have made changes (both diet and supps)I have run them by people and asked for feedback and their opinion hasn't been a million miles of mine and sometimes I have taken their advice and other times I haven't but ultimately I am responsible for myself. Thanks to you all....you know who you are xxx


----------



## Linny

This dieting malarky especially with an end goal in site (meaning the stage) certainly makes you learn things about yourself in great detail, & you do things you never thought you would. You have learnt lots & by the end you will have learnt so much more. It's certainly an interesting journey, & an extremely large eye opener!

I'm proud of you Tan I truly am your a star & a total inspiration :thumbup1: x


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> This dieting malarky especially with an end goal in site (meaning the stage) certainly makes you learn things about yourself in great detail, & you do things you never thought you would. You have learnt lots & by the end you will have learnt so much more. It's certainly an interesting journey, & an extremely large eye opener!
> 
> I'm proud of you Tan I truly am your a star & a total inspiration :thumbup1: x


Interesting indeed....as for inspiration...we'll see about that Chick! :tongue:

I would say physically it is probably the toughest thing I have done but not mentally or emotionally!!!!!


----------



## Bettyboo

Hello sweet, hope you are well. Just gonna go and flick through your journal to catch up, but so far it all seems to be going well for you. Keep going hun, you k now you habe it in you to get on that stage.

Condolences for the loss of your Uncle.

Txx


----------



## winger

How much longer now Tan?


----------



## ElfinTan

5 weeks!


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> 5 weeks!


LOL!! This is just like when we are pregnant:- 'how long you go to go love?' Is there a more intelligent question that can replace 'How Long you got to go?' Or can we replace the standard answer with more ferocious 'hormonal' answers in either case it could be 'TOO FVCKING LONG!!!' :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ak_88

Skinny boy fly by, hope you're well mukka :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> LOL!! This is just like when we are pregnant:- 'how long you go to go love?' Is there a more intelligent question that can replace 'How Long you got to go?' Or can we replace the standard answer with more ferocious 'hormonal' answers in either case it could be 'TOO FVCKING LONG!!!' :lol: :lol: :lol:


LMFAO.....at this point it REALLY is like the last few weeks of being pregnant....only without the food



Ak_88 said:


> Skinny boy fly by, hope you're well mukka :thumb:


We're chugging along Muks....chugging along!

Wknd came and went, did cardio, made jam and chutney, worked, did more cardio, had cheat and woke up to ground hog week:laugh:

Did legs and only 3 more leg sessions to go....fck me thats getting close now!!!!!

4 x 12-15 - SLDL, single ham curls, lying ham curls, leg press, extensions

Then

24 walking lunges into 20 squats into 24 walking lunges x 2 with weighted vest

3 x 10 sissy squats

Summary = leaner, same weight, tired and got spots...all as expected really lol!


----------



## Linny

ElfinTan said:


> Wknd came and went, did cardio, made jam and chutney, worked, did more cardio, had cheat and woke up to ground hog week:laugh:
> 
> *Did legs and only 3 more leg sessions to go....fck me thats getting close now!!!!!*
> 
> 4 x 12-15 - SLDL, single ham curls, lying ham curls, leg press, extensions
> 
> Then
> 
> 24 walking lunges into 20 squats into 24 walking lunges x 2 with weighted vest
> 
> 3 x 10 sissy squats
> 
> Summary = leaner, same weight, tired and got spots...all as expected really lol!


I felt fine until I read that bit now I feel physically sick :lol: x


----------



## Galtonator

groundhog day should be based around prepping for a comp as ever day is like the last and the next. What show is it your going Tan?


----------



## Lou

Linny said:


> I felt fine until I read that bit now I feel physically sick :lol: x


Your turn 'll come soon enough......  

I got another 12 weeks yet -


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> LMFAO.....at this point it REALLY is like the last few weeks of being pregnant....only without the food
> 
> We're chugging along Muks....chugging along!
> 
> Wknd came and went, did cardio, made jam and chutney, worked, did more cardio, had cheat and woke up to ground hog week:laugh:
> 
> Did legs and only 3 more leg sessions to go....fck me thats getting close now!!!!!
> 
> 4 x 12-15 - SLDL, single ham curls, lying ham curls, leg press, extensions
> 
> Then
> 
> 24 walking lunges into 20 squats into 24 walking lunges x 2 with weighted vest
> 
> 3 x 10 sissy squats
> 
> Summary = leaner, same weight, tired and got spots...all as expected really lol!


LOL!! Have you become a feeder Tan? Are you making Paul eat all the cakes, jams and chutneys you make..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Galtonator said:


> groundhog day should be based around prepping for a comp as ever day is like the last and the next. What show is it your going Tan?


Leeds 26th sept!



Lou said:


> LOL!! Have you become a feeder Tan? Are you making Paul eat all the cakes, jams and chutneys you make..... :lol: :lol: :lol:


What do you mean 'become'????? I am by nature a feeder and after years in the middle east I am actually a 'super' feeder. Unfortunately Paul isn't an eater lol


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Leeds 26th sept!
> 
> What do you mean 'become'????? I am by nature a feeder and after years in the middle east I am actually a 'super' feeder. Unfortunately Paul isn't an eater lol


So you don't stand over Paul, in your pinny, threatening him with your whisk shouting 'eat ya ba$tard eat!!!!!' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> So you don't stand over Paul, in your pinny, threatening him with your whisk shouting 'eat ya ba$tard eat!!!!!' :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


You a scarily closer to the truth than you imagine hun lol!!!!! :whistling:

Today was a good day! Maybe it was the rainbow over the streets of salford as I did my morning yomp! Scissor Sisters have been replaced with audio book so now have Sookie Stackhouse, vampires and weres to keep me company!

Shoulders and Tri Blast

Reverse Pec Deck SS OH Tri Extensions 15/15 x 4

Side Laterals 25lb x 15 drop 5kg plates x 15 x 4

Iso Shoulder Press SS Reverse Grip Press Down 15/15 x 4

Single Arm Press Downs Reverse Grip 4 x 10

Abs

Cardio x 2

Food as always


----------



## Lou

LMFAO!! It would be a helluva picture....wellingtons an' all. :lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

:whistling:


----------



## d4ead

Just caught up again. X


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> Just caught up again. X


x


----------



## ElfinTan

All is ticking over....nothing exciting happening, cardio, train, cardio, eat, sleep just about sums it up really. Off out wathcing a friend box tonight, her 2nd fight and then off to the Hells Angel's club house to chat shoite with friends and listen to the band. All good.

Tried out Show Tan last night, was impressed at the coverage and colour. Only one thin coat though so for show will have to apply more generously and more coats. I think they have a 241 offer on so worth ordering now I reckon seeings as me and Danny will be using it. However am not impressed with the packaging as you have to decant the tan into something else to apply efficiently, unlike Pro Tan or DT spray which comes in a spray bottle.


----------



## ElfinTan

4 weeks!


----------



## winger

ElfinTan said:


> 4 weeks!


Best of luck Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

Thank you kind Sir!


----------



## Uriel

keep grinding away tan, piece of p1ss lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Miss Molly said:


> I'm still keeping an eye on you missus...you're pure inspiration! :thumb:
> 
> Has the dieting journey revealed anything yet? Will you repeat the experience or will it just be the once for you and move on to other things? Power lifting or strength perhaps? xxx


Aye Up!!! It's revealed bits n bobs, I haven't turned into the with b*tch from hell and appear to be taking things in my stride. It's up and down tho but that usually correlates to energy level and probably chemicals too. As for if I would do it again....i won't know until Sept 27th hun....but powerlifting is most definitely on the cards as the main thing I enjoys is heavy lifting anf the main thing I don't enjoy about comp prep is lifting like a fcking kitten!



Uriel said:


> keep grinding away tan, piece of p1ss lol


 :thumb: I'm a'grinding!

By 1pm today I had done 2 lots of cardio and trained legs!

Leg Extensions 15 x 4

Squats SS Lying Ham Curls 4 x 15-15

Walking Lunges (24) SS Seated Ham Curls(15) then Walking Lunges (24) SS SLDL (15) 3 lots of each....lunge length of gym the ham curls 1 min rest then lunge back and SLDL - repeat

Alternating Incline ham curl 3 x 15

Glute Machine 4 x 10

One more leg session to go!

Food as per!


----------



## d4ead

urinal your looking quite good these days...

tan nice why is it every time i think of you i think of cookies and cakes?


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> urinal your looking quite good these days...
> 
> tan nice why is it every time i think of you i think of cookies and cakes?


Because I am so fcking sweet!


----------



## d4ead

ahh yes that would be it. pmsl


----------



## Beklet

Ooh not long now! I'm getting excited for you...and Lin lol :laugh: x


----------



## ElfinTan

d4ead said:


> ahh yes that would be it. pmsl


Is that a slight note of sarcasm???? 



Beklet said:


> Ooh not long now! I'm getting excited for you...and Lin lol :laugh: x


Long enough hahahaha!!!! but close enough to think 'Oh fck' lol!

Felt very slow this morning and cardio felt like it was going backwards but Mr Dan Taminski kept me company, although tunes were upbeat lyrics were a tad depressing so a bit of a mixed bag really. I think I will go with The Old Crow Medicine Show tomorrow as I am going seeing them on 18th in Leeds and they are just the best live band EVER!!!!

Anyway shoulders and tri's with R Dan got a good swift blast -

SM Press SS Reverse Pec Dec - 3 x 15/15

Side lateral SS Front Raise - 3 x 15/12 - 1 drop set side lats

Cable Press 3 x 15

V Grip Tri Press SS OH Ropes 3 x 15/10

Tri's were pumped like balloons....

2 x cardio done

Food as per

All good!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

hey ran'a'tan tan!!



4 weeks out now, whats changing diet and training?

LMAO, losing strength does bite, i train for size but i love heavy ass squats!

Lifting bean cans does nothing for the motivation....

Show tans always need more than one coat, the drivel you read on bottles like 'only one coat needed!' translate to 'apply at least 3 times and contemplate the 4th coat the day of the show'. 

You and PG coming to the brits?


----------



## 3752

hey Tan nice to hear all is chugging along....will be up next week on the tuesday to do cardio then wednesday to train legs....


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumbup1:



Incredible Bulk said:


> hey ran'a'tan tan!!
> 
> 
> 
> 4 weeks out now, whats changing diet and training?
> 
> LMAO, losing strength does bite, i train for size but i love heavy ass squats!
> 
> Lifting bean cans does nothing for the motivation....
> 
> Show tans always need more than one coat, the drivel you read on bottles like 'only one coat needed!' translate to 'apply at least 3 times and contemplate the 4th coat the day of the show'.
> 
> You and PG coming to the brits?


Aye Up Chunkster!

Not alot has changed really diet wise for the past few weeks as it appears to be doing the job, last couple of weeks it will be fish and egg whites as the turkey is dropped. I have a pot of sugar free jelly with my pancakes at night and that will go too....just keep it real simple. No decarb/carb up planned as I just don't think I am lean enough for it to make a noticable difference so clean carb cheat on Sunday then just run it in...if it aint broke and all that. Sat night will be steak, then steak and eggs for brekki with some oats on the Sunday and steak, sausages and peanut butter during the day. Usual water depletion stuff and that is pretty much it. Pre stage some simple sugars and salt n vin crisps lol. Training higher rep bean tin stuff lol.....it's pityful when a plate a side on anything feels heavy ffs lol

Fingers crossed we will be at the Brits whatever. I am really hoping R Dan qualifies:thumb:



Pscarb said:


> hey Tan nice to hear all is chugging along....will be up next week on the tuesday to do cardio then wednesday to train legs....


Coolio....you hoteling it? Always a room and kitchen at Che George for you when you are up here. Do you want your back doing Tues or Wed? In fact Mr G now does legs on wed if you fancy it....you know he isn't an ego trainer x

Today feels like I could eat my fcking foot!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Well nothing much to report. Supersets for back

Chins SS Lat PD's

Tbar Row SS Low Pulley Row

Face Pulls SS SALPD's

Hypers

100 walking lunges

2 x cardio

food as normal

Had some progress pics done today at Roger Shelleys, have been having them done from the start at regular intervals...very enlightening...and scarey lol

Am all celeb 'tired and emotional' but kinda excited...24 more sleeps


----------



## 3752

ElfinTan said:


> :thumbup1:
> 
> Coolio....you hoteling it? Always a room and kitchen at Che George for you when you are up here. Do you want your back doing Tues or Wed? In fact Mr G now does legs on wed if you fancy it....you know he isn't an ego trainer x
> 
> Today feels like I could eat my fcking foot!!!!


i have been booked into my normal hotel near the gym so no worries but thanks for the offer chick....

could definatly do with my back being sorted on the Tuesday if that's cool, not sure about training with Mr G on legs though my back has been playing up of late so have to be flexible with leg training....


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> i have been booked into my normal hotel near the gym so no worries but thanks for the offer chick....
> 
> could definatly do with my back being sorted on the Tuesday if that's cool, not sure about training with Mr G on legs though my back has been playing up of late so have to be flexible with leg training....


Tuesday suits be better as we are in until 9 so I will keep the evening free of appointments and then we can just do your back after cardio:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

What class is Dan heading into Tan? Apologies if i've missed it.

Glad to see all's well :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Inters under 80's!


----------



## ElfinTan

TFIF!!!!!!!!!

Chest n bi's

Decline Chest Press Machine SS Pec Dec 3 x 12-15 each

Cable X's SS Incline Pec Dec 3 x 10-15 each

BB Curls SS Rope Cale Curls SS Preahcer Machine curls 3 x 10 each

2 sets cable con curls

Felt like we did more for chest as was pumped to feckity....which is astounding seeings as I am not on many carbs lol

cardio x 2 done + 100 walking lunges

I am now very very tired but that was to be expected and R Dan is the same. Mood is pretty sh*tty and communication skills leave somewhat to be desired:whistling: My knee jerk response to 'Hi' is 'Fck Off' lol Not eh best for customer services......

And my ordered jam jars haven't turned up yet:cool2: Do they not know I have jam to make??????????


----------



## Linny

I was coming over to see you Friday & Saturday BUT I'm in fck off & leave me alone mood too so we may have not been v.good company for each other :lol: :lol: xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Am not the most sociable at the mo mate lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Weekend was reasonable, went to see The Girl That Played With Fire, very good:thumb:

Energy levels are very low, just enough to do what i need to but with little extra....well non really.

Last leg session today, nothing dramatic just 3 sets 15 on seated hams, lying hams, hypers, incline single ham curl, leg extensions and 100 walking lunges.

2 lots of cardio done - on the 2nd lot me and R Dan spent 45 mins of it talking about food lol. I honestly can't say what a cracking las R Dan is, only 22 but with such a well screwed on head. He is in for the long haul, doesn't expect to be an overnight success and knows that to get to the top it will take years and he has set his pace.

But the best thing about today is that we have booked a short break with some really good friends a couple of weeks after the finals and I can't WAIT:thumb: We're off to Marrakesh:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Oh yeah small dietary changes

3 x fish meals

2 egg whites = protein pancakes

1 whey = porridge


----------



## Kate1976

Hey T ...just checking in, looks like all is going to plan in here  Lo carb tiredness sucks...but you are nearly there!

BTW Marrakesh is ace...you will love it!


----------



## ElfinTan

Kate1976 said:


> Hey T ...just checking in, looks like all is going to plan in here  Lo carb tiredness sucks...but you are nearly there!
> 
> BTW Marrakesh is ace...you will love it!


yeah we're ticking over....and to be honest it's not low carbs but low calories that are the cause of the tiredness and at 3 weeks out it should be so.

I can't wait for Marrakesh!


----------



## Jem

Keeeeeeeeeeep going ! .....and just growl tan - people will take the hint - thinking of you & your poor low cal state of mind xxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Keeeeeeeeeeep going ! .....and just growl tan - people will take the hint - thinking of you & your poor low cal state of mind xxx


 :thumb: Sounds like a plan!

Although we were just in Aldi getting some frozen fish and when we were at the till the chap (on said till who sees us in there all the time and I think knows Paul) pointed to his belly and asks 'What do I have to do to get rid of this?'

Me - 'Stop eating ****!'

Till Chap - 'Oh....what else?'

Paul - 'Stop eating ****!' :whistling:

I think I will now leave public appearances to Paul lol


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb: Sounds like a plan!
> 
> Although we were just in Aldi getting some frozen fish and when we were at the till the chap (on said till who sees us in there all the time and I think knows Paul) pointed to his belly and asks 'What do I have to do to get rid of this?'
> 
> Me - 'Stop eating ****!'
> 
> Till Chap - 'Oh....what else?'
> 
> Paul - 'Stop eating ****!' :whistling:
> 
> I think I will now leave public appearances to Paul lol


Yes ! haha  gotta love the blunt approach :thumbup1:

some lad working in spar created a mahoosive queue in his eagerness to tell me all about his metabolism yesterday ...could have done with a Paul George there :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Yes ! haha  gotta love the blunt approach :thumbup1:
> 
> some lad working in spar created a mahoosive queue in his eagerness to tell me all about his metabolism yesterday ...could have done with a Paul George there :lol:


I have been taught by a master Em lol


----------



## Lou

Hey Tan!!!!

Keep your eye on the prize sweety.......a jan tana tan, a stage appearance and a piece of silverware to call your own....,.that in years to come will be a doorstop:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

Lou XX


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> Hey Tan!!!!
> 
> Keep your eye on the prize sweety.......a jan tana tan, a stage appearance and a piece of silverware to call your own....,.that in years to come will be a doorstop:lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:
> 
> Lou XX


We have a gym full of doorstops and jellybean jars lol.

I have to say I am really just hanging in now....and please PLEASE do not see this as a need for a 'not long now......you can do it.....blah blah blah' return comment because it really would not be appreciated. I KNOW it's not long now and I KNOW I can do it but that doesn't change the fact that at this moment in time this is a far removed from fun as masturbating with a cheese grater:cool2:. I do not like being moody, non communicating, stroppy and self occupied.....I haven't done too bad and it's only this last few weeks that I just don't have the energy to be nice but I am not relishing it at all. The food preoccupation really is bordering on eating disorder symptoms and is mentally really not healthy. I have no idea 'how' i used to eat and I know that it will be a very difficult adjustment to get back to normality.

Well apart from all that I am able to do what I need to do - train like a fcking girl and drag my ass through cardio.

Time to retreat into a bubble......cyas on the other side folks xxx


----------



## winger

You don't use a cheese grater? :confused1:


----------



## 3752

you was talkative and chipper when i came to the gym on Tuesday......or was that my sparkling personality


----------



## Incredible Bulk

dont worry tan, not long to go now...it'll all be worth it! 

*ducks*

you're right re: food disorder... it took me ages to get back into 'normal eating' without having to panic about water retention or not losing lbs....

After a show i feel abandoned lol... not as in support but in wtf is it i'm supposed to do.

You spend 12-16 weeks with tunnel vision inside a prep bubble, when it bursts you aint got a fcking clue how to be normal again!


----------



## Jem

Incredible Bulk said:


> dont worry tan, not long to go now...it'll all be worth it!
> 
> *ducks*
> 
> you're right re: food disorder... it took me ages to get back into 'normal eating' without having to panic about water retention or not losing lbs....
> 
> After a show i feel abandoned lol... not as in support but in wtf is it i'm supposed to do.
> 
> You spend 12-16 weeks with tunnel vision inside a prep bubble, when it bursts you aint got a fcking clue how to be normal again!


...you forgot about the 'look at how far you've come' line ...

as for the rest of it ....so true  ...wake up next day in the real world and wonder what hit you :confused1: ...and then you remember you can have a really nice brekkie :thumb:

- the other side is worth waiting for tan :thumbup1: ...it has cakes n carbs n strength and power  ...and no cardio !


----------



## Linny

& what about the ''oooh you should be so proud of yourself'' FCKORF:lol:

glad it's not just me then that trains like a girl lately, I have a nice coloured throw in my bubble & matchin candle sticks to hit the next patronisin cnut with :thumb: xx


----------



## ElfinTan

:thumb: at all of you....perfect x


----------



## Dawn

FPMSL, I'll never look at a cheese grater in the same way:lol:

Don't you know it's normal what you are doing, it's the rest of us not dieting that's strange!!

You've seen it done enough times, so now the shoe's on the other foot, do you think it's as you expected, harder than you thought or easier?

So, when's your next show:whistling:


----------



## Big Dawg

Hi Tan, long time no speak. Just catching up on the journal, hope all's well  xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> FPMSL, I'll never look at a cheese grater in the same way:lol:
> 
> Don't you know it's normal what you are doing, it's the rest of us not dieting that's strange!!
> 
> You've seen it done enough times, so now the shoe's on the other foot, do you think it's as you expected, harder than you thought or easier?
> 
> *As expected to be honest....doesn't make it easier though!*
> 
> So, when's your next show:whistling:
> 
> *F'cough.......powerlifting is the future:tongue:*





AlasTTTair said:


> Hi Tan, long time no speak. Just catching up on the journal, hope all's well  xx


*Dandy:thumb: Thanks for popping in x*


----------



## ElfinTan

Hanging in there!


----------



## Ak_88

How long we got left now mukks?


----------



## Jem

Ak_88 said:


> How long we got left now mukks?


Tut tut ...you're supposed to say:

'not long now tan..final push...look how far you've come...come on girl you can do it' :whistling:

....she absolutely loves that schizzle :lol:


----------



## winger

What ever happen to keep it tight, you have all the tools? :whistling:


----------



## RACK

You can do it  x


----------



## ElfinTan

Mukks - too fcking long and not long enough - 12 days

Jem - just you wait Missy lol

Rack - You have been a big inspiration Hun....your attitude was spot on and hopefully I can take a leaf out of you book x

Well I know the highlight of September should actually be my competing BUT I'm afraid tonight I am going to see one of my favourite bands and probably my favourite live band The Old Crow Medicine Show -






I can't wait....girlie night of diet cokes and cowboy boots.....yeeeehaaaaaw!


----------



## Uriel

holy fuk tan - that is astronomically sh1te music but enjoy it anyway lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Uriel said:


> holy fuk tan - that is astronomically sh1te music but enjoy it anyway lol


They are amazing....and I am just an ol'hill billy at heart:thumb: FFS I had my wedding party in a field with hog roast:whistling:


----------



## Lou

ElfinTan said:


> Mukks - too fcking long and not long enough - 12 days
> 
> Jem - just you wait Missy lol
> 
> Rack - You have been a big inspiration Hun....your attitude was spot on and hopefully I can take a leaf out of you book x
> 
> Well I know the highlight of September should actually be my competing BUT I'm afraid tonight I am going to see one of my favourite bands and probably my favourite live band The Old Crow Medicine Show -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait....girlie night of diet cokes and cowboy boots.....yeeeehaaaaaw!


That was some great music Tan where'd ya dig them up from?


----------



## Bettyboo

Ello hun, Meh,err, umm, cant think head mushed anway hope all bodyparts are well lol x


----------



## ElfinTan

Lou said:


> That was some great music Tan where'd ya dig them up from?


Am a big old hicky bluegrass fan and have tons of Americana so will post some stuff iffin ya like. I've been a huge fan for a few years. 1st saw them about 5 years ago and have seen them several times since. Last nights gig was fcking amazing! Gillian Welch was part of the support and also came on singing with The Old Crow...I haven't smiled as much in fcking months....such a feel good factor and unbelievabley talented musicians...this is where I feel 'at home' and have far more of a connection with this kind of thing than I ever will with BB. I literally danced my clogs off.



Bettyboo said:


> Ello hun, Meh,err, umm, cant think head mushed anway hope all bodyparts are well lol x


Go see The Old Crow Medicine Show.....I guarentee a smile:thumb:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Am a big old hicky bluegrass fan and have tons of Americana so will post some stuff iffin ya like. I've been a huge fan for a few years. 1st saw them about 5 years ago and have seen them several times since. Last nights gig was fcking amazing! Gillian Welch was part of the support and also came on singing with The Old Crow...I haven't smiled as much in fcking months....such a feel good factor and unbelievabley talented musicians...this is where I feel 'at home' and have far more of a connection with this kind of thing than I ever will with BB. I literally danced my clogs off.
> 
> Go see The Old Crow Medicine Show.....I guarentee a smile:thumb:


Sounds like you had a brill time  xx:thumbup1:


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Sounds like you had a brill time  xx:thumbup1:


 I did hun:thumb:


----------



## RACK

Thanks for the kind words Tan xx


----------



## ElfinTan

RACK said:


> Thanks for the kind words Tan xx


Tis true mate x


----------



## RACK

Big Grin on my mug now  x


----------



## Jem

Actually I could imagine .....with the aid of a few apple sours ...I'd be cutting some rug to that too :thumb: - environment would have to be right though - wetherspoons musak it aint 

Did you actually wear clogs though :confused1: ....that would be ace ...told Rack they would catch on pmsl :lol: :lol:


----------



## RACK

I'd need platform clogs!! Or at least some with Cuban heels lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Actually I could imagine .....with the aid of a few apple sours ...I'd be cutting some rug to that too :thumb: - environment would have to be right though - wetherspoons musak it aint
> 
> Did you actually wear clogs though :confused1: ....that would be ace ...told Rack they would catch on pmsl :lol: :lol:


I did.....wooden soles, tan suede...and wait for it......with tassles:thumb: I love em!


----------



## Ak_88

Potential-new-music-suited-to-your-ears-to-pass-the-prepping-time-flyby


----------



## dmcc

Just thought I'd pop my head in and say good luck - go smash it


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Potential-new-music-suited-to-your-ears-to-pass-the-prepping-time-flyby


 :thumb: The Old Crow MS are supporting them in Europe!



dmcc said:


> Just thought I'd pop my head in and say good luck - go smash it


Always a pleasure having you popping in

Well....really is nearly there now and I think I am actually now looking forward to it! There is nothing left to do except keep it going this last week. No big changes, don't plan to deplete and carb up as I am low on carbs as it is and not 'peeled' so it won't have the desired effect. I will be increasing my fats using steak, sausages, eggs and peanut butter but not until later in the week and probably only the day before the show. I will not be 'shredded' or 'massive' but I will be the best physical shape I have ever been and the goal was to diet for a show and stand on stage not looking out of place and once I step on stage I think I will have acheived just that. In the past I have always sabotaged anything I have done at the last minute so to see something like this through from beginning to end will be a massive thing for me personally. Competing isn't a big dream of mine, it never has been but to face my demons is something I have needed to do for a very long time so let's do this. I really hope there are a good few in my class on the day, to win would be nice but to compete would be even better, stepping on stage is my win and anything after that is a bonus:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Tip top attitude that, something I have a vague desire to prove to myself i can do the same in the future at some point too, although i just have the issue of sporting as much mass as a small child still :whistling:

Heres to a smooth run in :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Tip top attitude that, something I have a vague desire to prove to myself i can do the same in the future at some point too, although i just have the issue of sporting as much mass as a small child still :whistling:
> 
> Heres to a smooth run in :thumb:


You don't have to be huge....hence weight /height class dude! Class over mass mate!


----------



## Ak_88

Giz a few years to put some appreciable size on and get all this learning malarky out the way then we'll see


----------



## ElfinTan

Ak_88 said:


> Giz a few years to put some appreciable size on and get all this learning malarky out the way then we'll see


 :tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

Ill be stepping on stage next week too sweety, so be with ya in spriit. Cant wait to see the pics of you up on stage x


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> :thumb:
> 
> Well....really is nearly there now and I think I am actually now looking forward to it! There is nothing left to do except keep it going this last week. No big changes, don't plan to deplete and carb up as I am low on carbs as it is and not 'peeled' so it won't have the desired effect. I will be increasing my fats using steak, sausages, eggs and peanut butter but not until later in the week and probably only the day before the show. I will not be 'shredded' or 'massive' but I will be the best physical shape I have ever been and the goal was to diet for a show and stand on stage not looking out of place and once I step on stage I think I will have acheived just that. In the past I have always sabotaged anything I have done at the last minute so to see something like this through from beginning to end will be a massive thing for me personally. Competing isn't a big dream of mine, it never has been but to face my demons is something I have needed to do for a very long time so let's do this. I really hope there are a good few in my class on the day, to win would be nice but to compete would be even better, stepping on stage is my win and anything after that is a bonus:thumb:


Excellent post - stepping on stage is just not my thing neither tbh ...facing my demons is. I'm still waiting for that feeling of not being out of place up there ..hence this show 

I like the sounds of the clogs ...really I do - loads out there but none that I like ..where are yours from ?

Now go flex those hard earned abs baby - that's the business :thumbup1:

Enjoy the last week with all the build up - it goes FAST ! xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Ill be stepping on stage next week too sweety, so be with ya in spriit. Cant wait to see the pics of you up on stage x


Be thinking of you too mate:thumb: You've not had it easy so you should be really proud of yaself x



Jem said:


> Excellent post - stepping on stage is just not my thing neither tbh ...facing my demons is. I'm still waiting for that feeling of not being out of place up there ..hence this show
> 
> I like the sounds of the clogs ...really I do - loads out there but none that I like ..where are yours from ?
> 
> Now go flex those hard earned abs baby - that's the business :thumbup1:
> 
> Enjoy the last week with all the build up - it goes FAST ! xx


I took a pic of said cloggs and have tried uploading it to facefck but it's not happening.....I got em from TK Max....I forgot to mention they are fur lined too....will keep trying to upload!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

all the best tan!!!!!!!


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> all the best tan!!!!!!!


Cheers Chunkster....not there yet:tongue:


----------



## Bettyboo

ElfinTan said:


> Be thinking of you too mate:thumb: You've not had it easy so you should be really proud of yaself x


Thanks hun, everyone has hurdles to get over ey  x


----------



## ElfinTan

Bettyboo said:


> Thanks hun, everyone has hurdles to get over ey  x


 Yup they do mate so you just keep you eye on your own and no one elses x


----------



## ElfinTan

I'll just get em tattooed on mate:thumb: Sorry have not replied to last email....tis on long list of things to do when I am human again.

Well last run in week, usual bllx....lots of water which hasn't been as bad as I expected but it is still only day one. Food super plain, oats, fish, green beans, pro pancakes (which is basically eggwhites) and peanut butter. Still on cardio but reduced and just treadmill and we just did an upper body cable workout today - one exercise per bodypart then some posing. And that pretty much sums up the next few days. Felt quite chirpy this morning/afternoon, had a good chinwag with Lou but was flagging by teatime. I am not as lean as I would like to be and I am hugely disapointed in my glutes after all the fecking butt busters and walking lunges etc but there again how bad COULD it have been without all that lol. Other bits I am chuffed to bits with and never thought I would have so it kinda balances out. Legs are coming in, shape is good and I seem to have a pretty balanced physique....just too soft but hey no changing all that now and it is what it is!


----------



## 3752

Nice to hear things are going well Ta, I will be up tomorrow night to train back look forward to seeing what the final stage looks like


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> Nice to hear things are going well Ta, I will be up tomorrow night to train back look forward to seeing what the final stage looks like


Awe brill stuff!!!!! Look forward to it:thumb:

Do you want some protein pancakes to take home for supper? :whistling:


----------



## 3752

Might take u up on that as pi am travelling over to nort wales straight after training and cardio.......protein and fats would be ideal if possible


----------



## Bettyboo

Im rooting for ya Tan, i'd be shouting loud for ya if I was there. xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Pscarb said:


> Might take u up on that as pi am travelling over to nort wales straight after training and cardio.......protein and fats would be ideal if possible


Yup not a prob:thumb:


----------



## Linny

I am a danger to society at the mo Tan, I'll do my bestest to pop over and squeeze your head off with a cuggle!

We've done it bird we've only gone n freakin done it, finishin line in site!! High five to us yay :w00t: xxx


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> I am a danger to society at the mo Tan, I'll do my bestest to pop over and squeeze your head off with a cuggle!
> 
> We've done it bird we've only gone n freakin done it, finishin line in site!! High five to us yay :w00t: xxx


Are you both doing the Leeds show ?

Got my pal doing BF class and she wants me to go with her to help out ...cant bear the drive but if you're both in that show as well ...I might just have to


----------



## Linny

Jem said:


> Are you both doing the Leeds show ?
> 
> Got my pal doing BF class and she wants me to go with her to help out ...cant bear the drive but if you're both in that show as well ...I might just have to


Nope unfortunately not I'm gutted I'm NABBA England on same bloody day in Brum, so will have to shout extra loud with this fog horn gob for my mate Tan in Leeds 

What are the chances of us competin for the 1st time on the same day in diff areas lol


----------



## Jem

Linny said:


> Nope unfortunately not I'm gutted I'm NABBA England on same bloody day in Brum, so will have to shout extra loud with this fog horn gob for my mate Tan in Leeds
> 
> What are the chances of us competin for the 1st time on the same day in diff areas lol


I know not of this show taking place in my town :lol: :confused1: :lol:

that's rubbish - would have been good for you to have been on stage together - what a shame ! it's so nice to have a pal up there alongside you

Hmmm where is your show lin ?


----------



## ElfinTan

Linny said:


> I am a danger to society at the mo Tan, I'll do my bestest to pop over and squeeze your head off with a cuggle!
> 
> We've done it bird we've only gone n freakin done it, finishin line in site!! High five to us yay :w00t: xxx


Yup.....not sure I will ever do it again mind lol. Text me if ya coming over as I am in and out all week.

Groundhog day.....just hungrier.....MUCH hungrier! :whistling:


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> Are you both doing the Leeds show ?
> 
> Got my pal doing BF class and she wants me to go with her to help out ...cant bear the drive but if you're both in that show as well ...I might just have to


Gaaaaawaaaaan....you know ya wanna! Although Linnys show is much closer for ya! Daddy - Chips


----------



## Kate1976

Just wanted to say best of luck for the weekend ladies......most impressive transformations


----------



## kitt81

good luck girlies!! linny lookin fab in ur avi!! you look so different lol!! xxxxxx


----------



## d4ead

Booooom

Good luck girls Xx


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Gaaaaawaaaaan....you know ya wanna! Although Linnys show is much closer for ya! *Daddy - Chips*


  was this some fried food craving tagged on the end or code word :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 3752

just want to say all the best for the weekend T massive improvements in the last 4 weeks was very impressed to what i saw last night......


----------



## Bettyboo

Good Luck sweet, knock em dead xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> was this some fried food craving tagged on the end or code word :whistling: :lol: :lol:


 :tongue:



Pscarb said:


> just want to say all the best for the weekend T massive improvements in the last 4 weeks was very impressed to what i saw last night......


Your feedback all the way through has been more than helpful and your extra eyes have been trusted and provided another objective view ( new back lat spread perfected:thumb: and agreed all round is much better)....plus we chat great shoite lol x

Today was last cardio.....otherwise groundhog day. Feeling schloshy but otherwise pretty good considering. Had a lovely visit off Dawn (who hopefully is still not stuck in that aweful traffic) so that kinda broke the day up too. All good....just need to keep it together now oz this is pretty much as good as it gets. I am under no illusion that some miracle is going to happen in the next 4 days but hopefuly the wee improvements that can be made will be and then that is the package we have....end of! Am surprisingly calm...


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good luck tan!

knock 'em dead! lol


----------



## ElfinTan

Incredible Bulk said:


> good luck tan!
> 
> knock 'em dead! lol


 I shall do my best lol


----------



## Dawn

Bet it felt strange doing no cardio this morning


----------



## Ak_88

Nearly there mukks! Have a smashing weekend :thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Dawn said:


> Bet it felt strange doing no cardio this morning


Very:cool2: But not unwelcome lol



Ak_88 said:


> Nearly there mukks! Have a smashing weekend :thumb:


Will do Muks x


----------



## ElfinTan

2 more sleeps

PSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS sums up my activities at the moment! :cool2:


----------



## Jem

I'm nervous for you - how bizarre is that, rooooooooooooting for you BIG TIME and cant wait for piccies xxxx


----------



## ElfinTan

Jem said:


> I'm nervous for you - how bizarre is that, rooooooooooooting for you BIG TIME and cant wait for piccies xxxx


Phew I am glad one of us is nervous lol.....saves me the job....see it's all in the delegation:thumb:


----------



## ElfinTan

Well....one more sleep!

All scrubbed and defuzzed, hair dyed, toe nails painted. Off to the gym to get the 1st coat of tan on in a bit. I feel remarkably calm still (Jem must be doing a wonderful job getting all excited for me lol)...it is a tad disconcerting as I am usually someone that can loose months of sleep over thinking some senario or other but stepping on stage in me dundies with a wobbly ass does not seem to fit the 'over think' criteria....go figure.

Water drinking is also going much better than anticipated. On the weight front Monday morning 66.5kg.....this morning 62kg (have been for the last 3 days).

I have also had some awesome support from the lads at the gym....all of the good luck wishes and quite a few of them coming to the show to shout out for me and Dan too which is fab. I said if I had known they were all coming we would have got them Team DanTan Tshirts made lol. Talking of Dan he has been a diamond....the best dieting buddy ever:thumb:


----------



## JB74

good luck ElfinTan:thumb:


----------



## Ak_88

Showtime! :thumb:


----------



## Jem

ElfinTan said:


> Well....one more sleep!
> 
> All scrubbed and defuzzed, hair dyed, toe nails painted. Off to the gym to get the 1st coat of tan on in a bit. I feel remarkably calm still (Jem must be doing a wonderful job getting all excited for me lol)...it is a tad disconcerting as I am usually someone that can loose months of sleep over thinking some senario or other but stepping on stage in me dundies with a wobbly ass does not seem to fit the 'over think' criteria....go figure.
> 
> Water drinking is also going much better than anticipated. On the weight front Monday morning 66.5kg.....this morning 62kg (have been for the last 3 days).
> 
> I have also had some awesome support from the lads at the gym....all of the good luck wishes and quite a few of them coming to the show to shout out for me and Dan too which is fab. I said if I had known they were all coming we would have got them Team DanTan Tshirts made lol. Talking of Dan he has been a diamond....the best dieting buddy ever:thumb:


Bloody am tan - I wasnt nervous for me own tbh [just wanted a snickers flapjack] ...I just dont know anyone on this board I have rooted for more to be honest - maybe it's coz we didnt always agree on everything and then I suddenly realised what a really nice person you are, and a battler like me ?

Whatever it is - I just wish I was there to see it, if it was today - I would've done the drive and then stayed over, sunday I just cant manage :no: Best wishes to Dan as well - he's been your rock [not forgetting hubster mind] after your buddy dropped out - bet he's thanking you for the glute busters now !

PICS ASAP :thumb:

Lots of love

Emma xxx


----------



## Incredible Bulk

good luck is the result of hard work and determination

i dont wish you luck, you dont need it as you put in the hard work and we all know you have the determination!

enjoy yourself and you really will be an elf in tan


----------



## ElfinTan

jay_bla said:


> good luck ElfinTan:thumb:


Thank you very much....and thanks for popping in!



Ak_88 said:


> Showtime! :thumb:


Toy coin a wee Welshy phrase 'RARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!'



Jem said:


> Bloody am tan - I wasnt nervous for me own tbh [just wanted a snickers flapjack] ...I just dont know anyone on this board I have rooted for more to be honest - maybe it's coz we didnt always agree on everything and then I suddenly realised what a really nice person you are, and a battler like me ?
> 
> Whatever it is - I just wish I was there to see it, if it was today - I would've done the drive and then stayed over, sunday I just cant manage :no: Best wishes to Dan as well - he's been your rock [not forgetting hubster mind] after your buddy dropped out - bet he's thanking you for the glute busters now !
> 
> PICS ASAP :thumb:
> 
> Lots of love
> 
> Emma xxx


Thanks so much Em, that really has made my day.....am a bit lost for words really so BIG hugs x

1st coat of Show Tan on.......not too impressed with it to be honest. It is 'supposed' to be enough in one bottle for a 'show ready tan'....well thats bllx. 1st we had to buy a spray bottle to decant it in to and we have used one bottle between me and Dan for 1 coat and lets face it neither of us is fcking huge monsters so I would say a big guy would only get one coat out of a bottle and we reckon you need at least 3 coats for it to be dark enough. Luckily we have 2 more bottles but that is then cutting it fine with no room for error so unless it turns out to be a sh*thot colour on stage I won't be recommending it on because value for money is rubbish for what it is!


----------



## Linny

Words can't express what an inspiration you have been to me since I started training. You have always been the one I've looked upto re training inspiration kindness & not pulling your punches with honesty.

Your time to shine babe, you've set out what you intended to do, now enjoy your time.

Every pose I hold tomorrow I'll be imagining I'm there with you while you do yours. I'll be with you in spirit & thoughts.

Big mahoosive hugs special lady NOW LETS PLAY BALL :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:

XXX


----------



## Bettyboo

Linny said:


> Words can't express what an inspiration you have been to me since I started training. You have always been the one I've looked upto re training inspiration kindness & not pulling your punches with honesty.
> 
> Your time to shine babe, you've set out what you intended to do, now enjoy your time.
> 
> Every pose I hold tomorrow I'll be imagining I'm there with you while you do yours. I'll be with you in spirit & thoughts.
> 
> Big mahoosive hugs special lady NOW LETS PLAY BALL :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> XXX


Nice words hun, I will be thinking of you two's too when I boldly go where i havent before and step on stage. good luck ladies xx


----------



## ElfinTan

Let's get ready to rumble ladies....different places but all together:thumb:

*fcking cacking now lol:tongue:


----------



## Beklet

Wooo good luck!!! Really looking forward to seeing the pics of this! Sadly can't make your show or Lin's :crying: but hopefully the pics will be up really quickly and it'll all go well :thumb:

xx

P.S. Keep it tight! :lol:


----------



## winger

Best of luck Tan!


----------



## ElfinTan

Beklet said:


> Wooo good luck!!! Really looking forward to seeing the pics of this! Sadly can't make your show or Lin's :crying: but hopefully the pics will be up really quickly and it'll all go well :thumb:
> 
> xx
> 
> P.S. Keep it tight! :lol:


Cheers mate....was thinking of you when I was make up practicing the other night....you need to show me some moves man lol



winger said:


> Best of luck Tan!


Thanks favourite stalker x


----------



## Galtonator

Tan this is going to be a great day for you enjoy it


----------



## Uriel

all the best misses


----------



## d4ead

Well done tan well done winny.

You rock!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

d4ead said:


> Well done tan well done winny.
> 
> You rock!


care to share the result?


----------



## Ak_88

She won :thumb:


----------



## Greyphantom

Well done Tan!!! Great showing there... brill result... :thumb:


----------



## RACK

Awesome work Tan and mahoosive well done x


----------



## ElfinTan

First off a massive thanks to all of you for keeping me company in here over the last few months. :thumb: :thumb ::thumb:x a zillion.

Well that's that done. I had a great day yesterday, although the waiting around was a big yawn lol. Well I said my worst case senario was being on my own....and I was...so I dealt with it lol. My class was also riiiigggghhhhhhtttttt at the end almost but I had some great people keeping me company. I was cacking myself before I went on stage but once I was up there I loved it. Could see and hear everyone and I think I was grinning a wee bit....think village idiot. Anyway to cut a long story short and not ramble too much I won by default of beiong the only one there and unfortunately the judges did not deem me to be of the standard they were requiring for the British Finals so I didn't get an invite BUT I have always said a few things and I stand by them now -

My goal was to do my own diet, prep, supps etc and get on stage and any thing after that was a bonus. It was not in my control that anyone else turn up, they didn't...I did. So I will take pride in reaching my own personal target.

The other is that if you put yourself up there to be judged then you take the bad with the good with dignity so if the head judge deemed my not suitable then so be it. I was however disapointed in the fact that I was not actually told this but as I was told I was invited either then I had to seek one of the judges out AFTER the show to confirm either way.....come I wanted to know if I was on toast or fish for breakfast :tongue: :tongue: :tongue:

But the most important thing was I just had a blast and enjoyed myself. I will get some pics up as soon as I can and then I think it is time this journal came to a close!

xxx


----------



## Ak_88

Where will you be rambling next though?


----------



## winger

Congratulations on all the hard work and doing what you set out to do.


----------



## Linny

SO PROUD OF YOU TAN  xxxx


----------



## CharlieC25

Well done Tan! Glad you enjoyed your experience and hope you are now enjoying some well deserved foooooood  what are your plans now? Xx


----------



## ElfinTan

From the beginning - to the end!

Quarter Turns


----------



## Uriel

great transformation, good fat loss and muscle gain/retention, back is a real strong point IMO with nice obliques coming through. Decent job there misses


----------



## ElfinTan

Compulsaries


----------



## ElfinTan

And here is a whole bunch more -

http://s261.photobucket.com/albums/ii78/elfintan/Leeds%202010/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## Ak_88

What happened to your multicoloured feet, is that a side effect of prepping?


----------



## MissBC

you look awesome babe CONGRATS on your transformation and you def deserve to be up there YAY YAY YAY


----------



## Linny

Tan you have me in tears here, you are bloody fabulous, you look breathtaking, so so proud of you!!!!

Mahoosive hugs

Brian xxxx


----------



## kitten30

Wow, what a massive transformation!  xx


----------



## Greyphantom

Just seen the pics and all I can say is WOW... brilliant transformation and you look really really good... great art work too :thumb:


----------



## Jem

you did it ....like we knew you would - and by the way, you're fab. Get those clogs back out and get yer stomp on xxxx


----------



## Galtonator

massive well done Tan


----------



## winger

Great job Tan, looking good!


----------

